# Courtney Stodden



## Miss Kris

Prepare to shudder, people. A 51-year-old character actor who appeared in "The Green Mile" and had recurring roles on "Lost" (as Horace Goodspeed),*"24" and "The X-Files" has gotten hitched to a 16-year-old.

Yep, 16.

E! News reports Doug Hutchison married "aspiring country singer" and "former beauty pageant queen" Courtney Alexis Stodden on May 20 in Las Vegas (minors can marry in Sin City with the permission of a parent or legal guardian).

Bing: Doug Hutchison filmography

"We're aware that our vast age difference is extremely controversial," the newlyweds said in a statement. "But we're very much in love and want to get the message out there that true love can be ageless."

Once you've double-checked the age-of-consent laws, natch.

In a message on his website, Hutchison, who played cruel prison guard Percy Wetmore in "Green Mile" and contortionist-mutant Tooms on "The X-Files," gushes that he and his teenage bride "live together happily ensconced in their Hollywood Hills home with their lil' pups, Everette and Tuna!"

According to the actor, "2010 was one of the most challenging years of my life," but then "God sent me my sign in the form of an Angel. Literally. She swooped down and immediately captured my heart! I've never felt such intense and pure love from [and for] any other woman in my entire life."

Oh, and Hutchison has apparently written his memoirs, which he's charmingly titled, "Hey, Guess What? Tom Hanks's S--- Smells, Too! [My Adventures in the Toilet of Tinseltown]."

Courtney, for her part, has a demo in the works, with such self-penned tunes as "We Are America," "Crazy" and "Car Candy." On her website, she's billed as "Your All-American Girl," and one photo features her wrapped in an American flag -- and not much else.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=654080&GT1=28101&mpc=1


----------



## Miss Kris

If that girl is 16 then I must be 5


----------



## pothon

^lol

she looks way older than that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

that is the OLDEST 16 year old I've ever seen...  Looks like she could be one of Hugh Hefner's side pieces...

Her parents must be so proud...


----------



## DC-Cutie

pothon said:


> ^lol
> 
> she looks way older than that!



looks like she's 36


----------



## scarlett_2005

What the.......
She looks pretty rough for 16. I would've guessed she was 35. 

Don't even get me started on her parents. What parent in their right mind would allow a teenager to get married?


----------



## pothon

yeah i was thinking 'i dont get it, they look like they match' in age


----------



## Jahpson

the Hugh Hefner legacy...


----------



## Irishgal

scarlett_2005 said:


> What the.......
> She looks pretty rough for 16. I would've guessed she was 35.
> 
> Don't even get me started on her parents. *What parent in their right mind would allow a teenager to get married*?




Parents like Kris Kardashian who pimp out their daughters. They probably figured it would not last but hey, maybe he can help her career and get them out of the trailer park.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Irishgal said:


> Parents like Kris Kardashian who pimp out their daughters. They probably figured it would not last but hey, maybe he can help her career and get them out of the trailer park.


So true. It's sickening how many parents will sell their kids up the river for a quick buck, or a few minutes of fame.


----------



## Cocolo

I just looked at her pictures, and I am not buying the 16 year old hype.  She is way older than 16.  Don't understand this attempt at a publicity boost.  My son is 16.  This woman is NOT 16.


----------



## CobaltBlu

16???  :lolots:


----------



## Bentley1

Miss Kris said:


> If that girl is 16 then I must be 5





Good one, because I was SHOCKED when I saw her. There is nothing 16 about this girl, from her leathery face, deep fried hair to her fake implants.

IF she is 16, her parents "approved" it because in the trailer park 16 is about the right age to marry your daughter(s) off.


----------



## NY_Mami

WHAT??????????......... And they say gays make a mockery out of the institution that is marriage.... and that's an old lookin' 16 year old.....


----------



## NY_Mami

CobaltBlu said:


> 16??? :lolots:
> 
> courtneystodden.com/image/41165156.png
> 
> courtneystodden.com/image/42211800.jpg


 
Who lets their 16 year old take pics like this???.... I would be gettin' the belt.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

NY_Mami said:


> Who lets their 16 year old take pics like this???.... I would be gettin' the belt.....



She would need a parent or guardian present to get married in Nevada if she is only 16 too. 

I call shenanigans on this mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

16. If you are using the Zeta-Jones math.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

DC-Cutie said:


> *that is the OLDEST 16 year old I've ever seen.*..  Looks like she could be one of Hugh Hefner's side pieces...
> 
> Her parents must be so proud...



I was going to post the EXACT same thing..

Funny h0w her mom claims her daughter's breast are real.. when her boobs are as fake looking as they come..


If she is truly 16years old..
I feel sorry for her.
She already looks 10 years older.




BagOuttaHell said:


> 16. If you are using the Zeta-Jones math.


----------



## HauteMama

^ Ten years older? You are such a flatterer; I would have put that woman closer to 40!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Um...um...what? 

I like that her mother said "She's a pretty girl...she&#8217;s not plastic." Her entire face looks plastic to me. Most 16 year olds faces should be able to show expression...such a shame. She probably WAS a pretty girl at some point...now she just looks like a middle aged barbie.


----------



## oceansportrait

Before I clicked on the link to see their wedding photo, I thought I was going to be extremely creeped out by this---but after taking a look at her photo...strangely, I'm not. She looks really _REALLY_ old...that's a 16 year old?? He looks younger than her!


----------



## Bentley1

oceansportrait said:


> Before I clicked on the link to see their wedding photo, I thought I was going to be extremely creeped out by this---but after taking a look at her photo...strangely, I'm not. She looks really _REALLY_ old...that's a 16 year old?? *He looks younger than her*!


----------



## New-New

She looking like she has lived a hard 16 years.

Looking like another 35 year old real housewife.


----------



## Ejm1059

NY_Mami said:


> WHAT??????????......... And they say gays make a mockery out of the institution that is marriage.... and that's an old lookin' 16 year old.....



This.


----------



## Ejm1059

She can't even drink, vote, or go to an R-rated movie by herself. WTFH!?


----------



## mlbags

16??!!!  This is the biggest 'celebrity' kind of joke I ever come across!  LOL + a sigh and '_shakes head_' !


----------



## New-New

Ejm1059 said:


> She can't even drink, vote, or go to an R-rated movie by herself. WTFH!?



she gotta get other people to sign her permission slips. 

that's a hot mess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## sweetfacespout

There is no way she's 16. That must be a joke.


----------



## Ejm1059

Instead of worrying about *****'s birth certificate, we should find hers and see the birth date.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Not only does she look way older than 16, she can't sing for sh!t. She hasn't married him for love, she's married him 'cos she's never gonna making money as a singer!

Fake, fake, fake!


----------



## Miss Kris

she's actually 73 with lots of plastic surgery.


at least I think so.


----------



## natalie78

Just when I was starting to think that I'm beginning to look old, I see a a picture of a "16" year old...I'm thinking that I don't look that bad.


----------



## Ladybug09

I read this on KTLA the other day. Super pedophile.


----------



## xlovely

No way in hell she is 16! They actually do match in that one photo of the two of them.


----------



## chantal1922

NY_Mami said:


> Who lets their 16 year old take pics like this???.... I would be gettin' the belt.....


right!


----------



## pandako

Yuuuuuuck!! cuz of love? or may be cuz of a pregnancy?


----------



## knics33

Ejm1059 said:


> Instead of worrying about *****'s birth certificate, we should find hers and see the birth date.


 
haha


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I heard about this on the radio this morning and thought how sick...now after seeing these pics i'm thinking like the rest of you no way she's 16.


----------



## Miss Kris

pandako said:


> Yuuuuuuck!! cuz of love? or may be *cuz of a pregnancy?*


 
no worries - she's post-menopausal.  she has to be.


----------



## Miss Kris

Ejm1059 said:


> Instead of worrying about *****'s birth certificate, we should find hers and see the birth date.


 
where is Donald ***** when you need him?? :tumbleweed:


----------



## aklein

If she's 16, then that explains why my behind is getting carded at R rated movies at the ripe old age of 31.  That girl looks at least 20 years older than me.


----------



## bag-mania

Whoa! She looks like she has the experience of a 35-year-old. Her mother must have been grooming her to be a golddigger from the time she was in diapers. Wonder how they met?


----------



## JennyErin

Miss Kris said:


> If that girl is 16 then I must be 5


 
 you crack me up!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

No way is she 16. I want to see a copy of her birth certificate, because if she isn't 40, I will...I don't know what I'll do, but this woman is not 16!


----------



## KayuuKathey

There is no way that broad is 16. she is at least 29 or 32.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*To this story:  "Liar, liar, pants on fire".  ha
*


----------



## CobaltBlu

BudgetBeauty said:


> No way is she 16. I want to see a copy of her birth certificate, because if she isn't 40, I will...I don't know what I'll do, but this woman is not 16!




This reminds me of Miss Whitney Houston!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

This can't be true. She is no way in H*** 16 years old!


----------



## MACsarah

I'm 15. There is no amount of sun damage and premature aging that causes a 16 year old to look like that!

I have teachers at my school who look younger than her!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!! OMG!!!

Her voice is SO ANNOYING!
She is the most annoying person in the whole world. 
I know why her mom married her off at 16. To get rid of her....

*You are gonna hate this video!!
*
http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/06/w...oddens-message-to-cyberbullies-their-victims/


----------



## BonBonz

This reminds me of a CSI Las Vegas episode where a mom and her like 20 year old daughter were scamming a guy who thought he had sex with an adult. They then lied and told him the daughter was underage, and he was going to get charged with statutory rape and were blackmailing him.

Wonder if he had some pressure to marry her?


----------



## New-New

CobaltBlu said:


> This reminds me of Miss Whitney Houston!!!
> 
> media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmw1y4I5cR1qc9k76.gif



We need to see them receipts. I don't believe her age. She need mo' people.


----------



## novella

SMDH. 

ITA that she looks much older than 16.


----------



## Encore Hermes

16........right

Looks like an ad for an escort.


----------



## tatsu_k

When i saw their wedding pic first time on E! i actually thought its Crystal decided to get married anyway, but not to Hef )


----------



## CobaltBlu

Seriously you have to listen to her talk, she is beyond irritating. I only lasted 30 seconds.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> 16........right
> 
> Looks like an ad for an escort.



THIS???  OMG. No way. She looks like a worn out hooker.


----------



## pmburk

A. *If* she truly is 16, how is this even legal?

B. I saw _The Green Mile _and that guy is hardcore creepy.

C. No way that chick is 16. She looks more like a late-20s playmate or escort.


----------



## CobaltBlu

pmburk said:


> A. *If* she truly is 16, how is this even legal?
> 
> B. I saw _The Green Mile _and that guy is hardcore creepy.
> 
> C. No way that chick is 16. She looks more like a late-20s playmate or escort.



One of the parents has to sign off and I think be present. But seriously, if you listen to her talk in that bullying video I posted above, you can understand why her mom would want to get rid of her. she is really really really annoying.


----------



## pmburk

^ Just gross all around...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Mess!!!!!!

Her mom said her breasts are real. :lolots:


----------



## pandako

MACsarah said:


> I'm 15. There is no amount of sun damage and premature aging that causes a 16 year old to look like that!
> 
> I have teachers at my school who look younger than her!



:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Doug Anthony Hutchinson and Courtney Alexis Stodden: Legally Wed?

While it may be unusual, is marrying a 16-year-old who is 35 years your junior illegal? The short answer appears to be no  at least, not in Vegas. 

Lost actor Doug Anthony Hutchinson, 51, and aspiring singer Courtney Alexis Stodden, 16, caused a stir with the news that they wed in Las Vegas in May. But according to the marriage license page of the Clark County, Nevada website, it's pretty easy. Minor applicants who are 16 and 17 years old can obtain a marriage license with two things: An original or certified copy of their birth certificate, and a parent or legal guardian who will provide his or her consent. 

The young bride's mother, Krista Stodden, told Radar Online that she approves of her daughter's marriage despite the couple's 35-year age difference, and that at least one of Courtney's parents did sign the necessary permission form. 

"Doug is the nicest man I've ever met in my life," father Alex Stodden, who at 47 is four years younger that his son-in-law, adds. 

A family law specialist adds to E! Online that the marriage should legally be recognized in every other state as well. 

people.com


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Mess!!!!!!
> 
> Her *mom* said her breasts are real. :lolots:




You trickster!!! I thought this was going to be the mom talking.  I wasnt going to watch her video!! .......poor car, it looked like she was.......(never mind)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> You trickster!!! I thought this was going to be the mom talking.  I wasnt going to watch her video!! .......poor car, it looked like she was.......(never mind)




Did you see her bulllying video?? It seriously was one of the worst things I have ever seen and she is so obnoxious. Her mom must be jumping for joy to be rid of this mess.


----------



## Miss Kris

If I *EVER* allow a daughter of mine to 1) get a boob job like that at 16, 2) look like a street walker, 3) marry someone who can be her dad, 4) take pictures like that,  I give you permission to shoot me.


----------



## Miss Kris

THIS girl was almost Miss Teen Washington USA...


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is 'a' krista stodden Tacoma HS graduate in '78. Could be mom?






I'm not on classmates so I can't read further
http://www.classmates.com/directory/public/memberprofile/list.htm?regId=8677317215


----------



## Miss Kris

Exactly how is this song country music?  And are we sure she can even drive in the state that the video was filmed in?


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Did you see her bulllying video?? It seriously was one of the worst things I have ever seen and she is so obnoxious. Her mom must be jumping for joy to be rid of this mess.



Go take a look at mom. No, didn't see it. LOL, I trust you it is a mess!


----------



## Miss Kris

Encore Hermes said:


> This is 'a' krista stodden Tacoma HS graduate in '78. Could be mom?
> images.classmates.com/imgsvc//d?p=149039942
> 
> I'm not on classmates so I can't read further
> http://www.classmates.com/directory/public/memberprofile/list.htm?regId=8677317215


 
Could it be the 16 year old?! 

I think an article said her mom's name is Krista and she is 47!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Exactly how is this song country music?  And are we sure she can even drive in the state that the video was filmed in?



LOL....it was so bad...but I dont think the car was moving. 
I dont think this girl is getting the kind of publicity she was hoping for.


----------



## admat97

CobaltBlu said:


> Mess!!!!!!
> 
> Her mom said her breasts are real. :lolots:




I think there was something stuck on the car because she looked like she was trying to get off of it, but couldn't


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> This is 'a' krista stodden Tacoma HS graduate in '78. Could be mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on classmates so I can't read further
> http://www.classmates.com/directory/public/memberprofile/list.htm?regId=8677317215



could be.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Encore Hermes said:


> This is 'a' krista stodden Tacoma HS graduate in '78. Could be mom?
> images.classmates.com/imgsvc//d?p=149039942
> 
> I'm not on classmates so I can't read further
> http://www.classmates.com/directory/public/memberprofile/list.htm?regId=8677317215



The thing is..
anyone can sign up to any high school/any year.
'Classmates' doesn't verify it.


----------



## Miss Kris

I need to try to become Miss USA if they let this garbage in the running.  This girl can't even formulate sentences with her ridic. way of talking.  How the heck did she do well on the interview portion?!


----------



## Miss Kris

I'll run a background check on them.


----------



## Irishgal

Mom, who is a mess as we now have learned, probably put the following on her CC:
1. Boob job for daughter
2. Nose job for daughter
3. Lip injections or implants for daughter

Then she tossed daughter out there and said "find someone who can pay me back".


----------



## Encore Hermes

admat97 said:


> I think there was something stuck on the car because she looked like she was trying to get off of it, but couldn't



Bwahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Krista Stodden is 51.  There is an Alex Stodden who is 47.  They are related, so sisters I would assume....

There is NO record of a Courtney Stodden in the US.  The only other Alex Stodden in the US is in Iowa.  So, either a fake name or a liar.


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks 30. Nevertheless, what exactly could they possibly have in common????


----------



## Miss Kris

My guess?  Momma Krista is really sister Krista.  Alex = 47 and not 16


----------



## Irishgal

Miss Kris said:


> Krista Stodden is 51.  There is an Alex Stodden who is 47.  They are related, so sisters I would assume....
> 
> There is NO record of a Courtney Stodden in the US.  The only other Alex Stodden in the US is in Iowa.  So, either a fake name or a liar.




You are fast!


----------



## Irishgal

Miss Kris said:


> My guess?  Momma Krista is really sister Krista.  Alex = 47 and not 16




You may be right. Honestly, the girl looks more like a 47 year old who has had her face and body altered than anything close to 16.


----------



## Miss Kris

There is an Ashley Stodden in Washington who is 27 and related to Krista Stodden.  Her Aliases are Ashley Ann Miller and Ashley Ann Odegard


----------



## Miss Kris

Here she is in the pageant.  NO FAKE BOOBS?!  Gee, pass me those natural boob-enlargement pills then!:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysnXqS2LO5k


----------



## Encore Hermes

Miss Kris said:


> Krista Stodden is 51.  There is an Alex Stodden who is 47.  They are related, so sisters I would assume....
> 
> There is NO record of a Courtney Stodden in the US.  The only other Alex Stodden in the US is in Iowa.  So, either a fake name or a liar.



Excellent!! And Courtney's middle name is Alex.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*dead*

Call the funeral home. You are killing me, miss kris!!!

27 sounds right. She looks 27, minimum.


----------



## Miss Kris

Miss Kris said:


> Krista Stodden is 51. There is an Alex Stodden who is 47. They are related, so sisters I would assume....
> 
> There is NO record of a Courtney Stodden in the US. The only other Alex Stodden in the US is in Iowa. So, either a fake name or a liar.


 
Looks like she may be the Alex from Iowa:  

Courtney is a professional signed model who is proud to be representing the City of Ocean Shores, WA. as Miss Ocean Shores and Miss Teen USA. She is 15 and attends "Alpha Omega", an online private Christian Academy based *in Iowa*. 

http://thecommunitycybernews.com/author/courtneystodden/


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> *dead*
> 
> Call the funeral home. You are killing me, miss kris!!!
> 
> 27 sounds right. She looks 27, minimum.


 
LOL!  I am heading home from work, but I'll do more research when I get home!


----------



## Miss Kris

Here is a parting boob-shot to hold you all over:  http://thecommunitycybernews.com/2009/05/29/miss-ocean-shores/


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Here she is in the pageant.  NO FAKE BOOBS?!  Gee, pass me those natural boob-enlargement pills then!:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysnXqS2LO5k




Are we to believe she was only 14 in this pageant?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Christian Home School? Really?  *side eye*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Krista Stodden is 51.  There is an Alex Stodden who is 47.  They are related, so sisters I would assume....
> 
> There is NO record of a Courtney Stodden in the US.  The only other Alex Stodden in the US is in Iowa.  So, either a fake name or a liar.




Alex Stodden is the dads name.


----------



## Irishgal

CobaltBlu said:


> Alex Stodden is the dads name.



Maybe the dad and the brother are the same person. Hey, at this point I am so confused anything is possible.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Irishgal said:


> Maybe the dad and the brother are the same person. Hey, at this point I am so confused anything is possible.



The dad is 47 according to the interwebs, LOL!  This is hilarious.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Miss Kris said:


> Looks like she may be the Alex from Iowa:
> 
> Courtney is a professional signed model who is proud to be representing the City of Ocean Shores, WA. as Miss Ocean Shores and Miss Teen USA. She is 15 and attends "Alpha Omega", an online private Christian Academy based *in Iowa*.
> 
> http://thecommunitycybernews.com/author/courtneystodden/



Stirring it more, the school is online and based in iowa, i don't think she is in Iowa.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> There is an Ashley Stodden in Washington who is 27 and related to Krista Stodden.  Her Aliases are Ashley Ann Miller and Ashley Ann Odegard



Doll, Odegard is Momma Krista's middle name!!! *dies*


----------



## *Heather*

Why is everyone wasting so much energy on this story?  I mean googling her history and family members...are your lives really that boring?  Can you not see it is just a publicity stunt.  Move on.com....


----------



## declaredbeauty

She wishes she was 16.. in a few weeks we'll all know her real age and it ain't 16...


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Heather* said:


> Why is everyone wasting so much energy on this story?  I mean googling her history and family members...are your lives really that boring?  Can you not see it is just a publicity stunt.  Move on.com....



 Getoveryourself.org


----------



## Miss Kris

*Heather* said:


> Why is everyone wasting so much energy on this story?  I mean googling her history and family members...are your lives really that boring?  Can you not see it is just a publicity stunt.  Move on.com....



Why yes, my life IS this boring.  Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Miss Kris

declaredbeauty said:


> She wishes she was 16.. in a few weeks we'll all know her real age and it ain't 16...



We will know it by tonight.


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, Odegard is Momma Krista's middle name!!! *dies*



I'm going to guess that it is her maiden name that she took as her middle name once she became a Stodden


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Why yes, my life IS this boring.  Thanks for noticing!



HAHA!!! I am literally waiting for paint to day, hahaha!!! Real paint!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> I'm going to guess that it is her maiden name that she took as her middle name once she became a Stodden



Yea, i did that too. *buffs nails*


----------



## coachariffic

Encore Hermes said:


> Getoveryourself.org



OH SNAP!! Not the .org! 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Miss Kris

Time to bring out the big guns.  Ancestry.com


----------



## tweegy

*Heather* said:


> Why is everyone wasting so much energy on this story?  I mean googling her history and family members...are your lives really that boring?  Can you not see it is just a publicity stunt.  Move on.com....




I know....This is why I can't get a job....



Encore Hermes said:


> Getoveryourself.org


 *Dies*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Time to bring out the big guns.  Ancestry.com


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Time to bring out the big guns.  Ancestry.com




Bwahahaa!!!

Miss Kris, where have you been all our Bish lives??!! Too damn funny!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Cocolo

*Heather* said:


> Why is everyone wasting so much energy on this story?  I mean googling her history and family members...are your lives really that boring?  Can you not see it is just a publicity stunt.  *Move on.com*....



We don't like fakes and phony people.   If it bothers you, why don't you take your own advice?  I was all ready to be outraged over some old coot, marrying a 16 year old vestal virgin.  By these pictures, I see a woman who's been around the track a time or two, trying to pull something over on the general public.  

I am intrigued and in awe of some of the ladies investigative skills, and give them big kuddos.  Have a nice day.


----------



## tweegy

There is no way in HELL this WOMAN is 16yrs.. 






CobaltBlu said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> thedailyfix.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/courtney_alexis_stodden_marries_doug_hutchison_06.jpg


----------



## tweegy

....Subscribing..


----------



## Encore Hermes

<runs>

*Every father can only pray to have such a man behind their daughter*, Alex told Radar Online, explaining he gave Courtney his full approval to walk down the aisle with Doug. Courtney is one of the most levelheaded girls out there, and Im not just saying that because shes my daughter.


And not only is she beautiful, *but she remained a virgin until marriage*, Krista said, lauding her daughter as a good Christian girl.



From OK
http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/06/c...-her-hubby-doug-hutchison-51-nicest-man-ever/


----------



## CobaltBlu

Quote from the corvette forum.  _Somewhere an adolescent girl is convinced that they too are just an autotune and freaky looking lap dog away from a sugar daddy and stardom._

In case you missed the freaky looking lap dog, here ya go:


----------



## New-New

CobaltBlu said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> thedailyfix.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/courtney_alexis_stodden_marries_doug_hutchison_06.jpg



Bish boom bye! She got some nerve stuffing them beach balls in that of all shirts. She must really think she foolin' somebody. 

Them chesticles are as obviously fake as that weave.


----------



## tweegy

Even the DOG has the expression like "aint no way this bish is 16 eh eh"





CobaltBlu said:


> Quote from the corvette forum.  _Somewhere an adolescent girl is convinced that they too are just an autotune and freaky looking lap dog away from a sugar daddy and stardom._
> 
> In case you missed the freaky looking lap dog, here ya go:
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/21/article-2005969-0CA7A9A100000578-877_468x377.jpg


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG...you cant make this up. Its priceless!!!

The Parade of Collages on the Interwebs has commenced.
*rings big bell*









Encore Hermes said:


> <runs>
> 
> *Every father can only pray to have such a man behind their daughter*, Alex told Radar Online, explaining he gave Courtney his full approval to walk down the aisle with Doug. Courtney is one of the most levelheaded girls out there, and Im not just saying that because shes my daughter.
> 
> 
> And not only is she beautiful, *but she remained a virgin until marriage*, Krista said, lauding her daughter as a good Christian girl.
> 
> 
> 
> From OK
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/06/c...-her-hubby-doug-hutchison-51-nicest-man-ever/


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Even the DOG has the expression like "aint no way this bish is 16 eh eh"



*dead*
I cant stay alive in this thread


----------



## CobaltBlu

oops


----------



## Bentley1

This thread is way too entertaining.

That youtube video of her is going to haunt me for the rest of the day.

It looked like a spoof rather than someone dense & obnoxious enough to talk and behave like that.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG, she wont let poor Farrah rest in peace. 



> I am still involved in my modeling career and am attaching a photo of my remake of the famous Farrah Fawcett Pose 1976 which I really enjoyed doing in honor of Farah Fawcett. You are the first person that I am releasing this picture to & you are also the first person that I am releasing this information to.



&#8220;New Music Artist Courtney Stodden 16,

Strikes a Famous Farrah Fawcett Pose in honor of Farrah Fawcett!&#8221;


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG, she wont let poor Farrah rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;New Music Artist Courtney Stodden 16,
> 
> Strikes a Famous Farrah Fawcett Pose in honor of Farrah Fawcett!&#8221;
> 
> 
> thecommunitycybernews.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/CourtneyStoddenFarrahPose.jpg




The scowl, the pooch, the jacked brows....


----------



## *Heather*

Encore Hermes said:


> Getoveryourself.org


 
Yes, that was hilarious...  It is just sad how you people get off on denigrating others,  putting them down without knowing anything real about them, and hiding behind  anonymous accounts. I think it's cowardly and disreputable.


----------



## coachariffic

tweegy said:


> There is no way in HELL this WOMAN is 16yrs..



I cannot stop laughing at this!!!


----------



## tweegy

*Heather* said:


> Yes, that was hilarious...  It is just sad how you people get off on denigrating others,  putting them down without knowing anything real about them, and hiding behind  anonymous accounts. I think it's cowardly and disreputable.


----------



## *Heather*

Cocolo said:


> *We don't like fakes and phony people*.   If it bothers you, why don't you take your own advice?  I was all ready to be outraged over some old coot, marrying a 16 year old vestal virgin.  *By these pictures, I see a woman who's been around the track a time or two, trying to pull something over on the general public.*
> 
> I am intrigued and in awe of some of the ladies investigative skills, and give them big kuddos.  Have a nice day.


 

So, what is the big deal?  Sounds like any typical politician if you ask me...but you guys sound more like a bunch of jealous haters... I have to give the girl credit, look how much time she's taken out of your lives.


----------



## Miss Kris

*Heather* said:


> Yes, that was hilarious...  It is just sad how you people get off on denigrating others,  putting them down without knowing anything real about them, and hiding behind  anonymous accounts. I think it's cowardly and disreputable.



I'm a cowardly, disreputable, boring person.  And I love every-single-minute of it.


----------



## Miss Kris

*Heather* said:


> So, what is the big deal?  Sounds like any typical politician if you ask me...but you guys sound more like a bunch of jealous haters... I have to give the girl credit, look how much time she's taken out of your lives.



And look how much time you have taken out of your life for us.  Thanks, glad we are that special!


----------



## tweegy

*Heather* said:


> So, what is the big deal?  Sounds like any typical politician if you ask me...but you guys sound more like a bunch of jealous haters... I have to give the girl credit, look how much time she's taken out of your lives.




And I have to give us credit, look how much time we've taken out of yours...


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> And look how much time you have taken out of your life for us.  Thanks, glad we are that special!


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Heather* said:


> Yes, that was hilarious...  It is just sad how you people get off on denigrating others,  putting them down without knowing anything real about them, and hiding behind  anonymous accounts. I think it's cowardly and disreputable.



I see you don't mind spending/taking/using your time to read *all* of our posts.........heather.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh man...

We need to get back to the topic please. 


Anyway, when she is not making that sexytimes face, she looks...not as old.


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm still searching on ancestry.com!


----------



## CobaltBlu

get to work doll, we need a birthdate confirmation on the Mrs.!!!


----------



## Cocolo

She looks old around the eyes, and the mouth.  I think it is all a stunt, to get both of them some publicity.  But instead they look pathetic.


----------



## Miss Kris

Her mom was born in 1959...her name is showing as "Krista K. Stodden"


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Her mom was born in 1959...her name is showing as "Krista K. Stodden"




 Do we have a birth date on little Krista??


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Oh man...
> 
> We need to get back to the topic please.
> 
> 
> Anyway, when she is not making that sexytimes face, she looks...*not as old.*



She's 12 years old here right?


----------



## Miss Kris

Alex (her "dad") was born in July 1963 - name is "Alex J Stodden"


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is the pic she thought was close?.......Omg the lip, the lip!!


----------



## Miss Kris

I still can't find anything on this girl.  So weird.  I'm keeping at it!


----------



## Miss Kris

Side note:  LOTS of Stodden's in Iowa.


----------



## Miss Kris

I have her parents address but seriously, NOTHING is coming up on her.  Maybe she IS a minor?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> She's 12 years old here right?




I dont think so. There are some pics from the same event and it looks like its pretty recent.

*checks paint*

Still not dry. Anyway, here is one from the same event, some kind of release party, judging from the drooling men and boys clutching CDs with her face on them:






http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2011/06/21/courtney-alexis-stodden/


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> I have her parents address but seriously, NOTHING is coming up on her.  Maybe she IS a minor?




If she is, its a damn shame.


----------



## Miss Kris

I really think she might be 27 and that her name is not Courtney...still checking though!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG, Cher.

Man, they asked for this. The dad giving interviews saying she is a virgin??? Who does that????? Besides Papa Simpson and Michael Lohan



Cocolo said:


> She looks old around the eyes, and the mouth.  I think it is all a stunt, to get both of them some publicity.  But instead they look pathetic.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Miss Kris said:


> I have her parents address but seriously, NOTHING is coming up on her.  *Maybe she IS a minor*?



I don't believe it. Adopted? As a 20 yr. Old

She might have no relation to them but is using that name as an alias. I can't see a md doing all that PS on a young minor.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Publicity stunt involving 3+ people.  Kind of her to spearhead it for them with her hymen and all.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't believe it. Adopted? As a 20 yr. Old
> 
> She might have no relation to them but is using that name as an alias. I can't see a md doing all that PS on a young minor.



Boobs, definitely...chin implant? Lips?  right?


----------



## Miss Kris

Her dad's parents are 64 and 68


----------



## Miss Kris

Her uncle is 39


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG, Cher.
> 
> Man, they asked for this. *The dad giving interviews saying she is a virgin*??? Who does that????? Besides Papa Simpson and Michael Lohan



Lol right. Locked her in her room every night so she must be.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Boobs, definitely...chin implant? Lips?  right?



Maybe nose? Somebody mentioned nose.


----------



## Miss Kris

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe nose? Somebody mentioned nose.



Eyeballs.  Totally eyeball implants.


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Eyeballs.  Totally eyeball implants.


:lolots:


----------



## Miss Kris

It looks like Ancestry.com excludes minors.  Either she has a fake name or she IS really a minor


----------



## Cocolo

If she's a minor, I'm Kim Kardashian!


----------



## CobaltBlu

gosh, all of her pics are so porny. I dont get it. 

Even though her bullying video was barely comprehensible, maybe she has had a hard time with that because of her looks? I dont know, its very strange. (and entertaining)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> It looks like Ancestry.com excludes minors.  Either she has a fake name or she IS really a minor



what about that 27 year old? who was that?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Lol right. Locked her in her room every night so she must be.



the way she arches her back and does the pornstar  pout, I am thinking, virgin, not so much.


----------



## Miss Kris

There is a 27 year old Alex / Ashley in Iowa, but other than that, nothing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> There is a 27 year old Alex / Ashley in Iowa, but other than that, nothing.



the one with the alias name that is the same as the moms middle/married name...is she related to the mom? like, LOL...the daughter?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> the way she arches her back and does the pornstar  pout, I am thinking, virgin, not so much.


 maybe she was in the church choir??


----------



## Miss Kris

ASHLEY Stodden:  Age 25, Ocean Shores, Washington


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> ASHLEY Stodden:  *Age 25*, Ocean Shores, Washington


----------



## Encore Hermes

Miss Kris said:


> Eyeballs.  Totally eyeball implants.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Miss Kris said:


> ASHLEY Stodden:  Age 25, Ocean Shores, Washington



Closer........closer


----------



## Miss Kris

Ashley is Alex's daughter.... now we are getting somewhere


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> maybe she was in the church choir??



maybe, with a zipped down choir robe


----------



## Miss Kris

encore hermes said:


> maybe, with a zipped down choir robe



lol


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> maybe, with a zipped down choir robe


----------



## Cocolo

You Rock Miss Kris.  Thanks for finding the 25 year old.  That could defin be her.


----------



## Miss Kris

Cocolo said:


> You Rock Miss Kris.  Thanks for finding the 25 year old.  That could defin be her.



If it isn't her, it's her sister.  No facebook page which is odd for a 25 year old...


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow, you are gonna blow the lid right off this powderkeg of lies, doll, I can feel it.


----------



## TinksDelite

Miss Kris said:


> ASHLEY Stodden: Age 25, Ocean Shores, Washington


 
TMZ reported today that she _was_ from Washington State...


----------



## tweegy

She blew the lid off of 16-gate!!


----------



## Miss Kris

This is weird.  When Ashley Stodden came up, it listed her as Ashley Miller too.  I found this facebook;  https://www.facebook.com/search.php...4283313&type=users#!/profile.php?id=550610072 .  The high school is in Ocean Shores, WA (North Beach Junior - Senior High) and this person has 2 friends.  1 of the friends?  Ashley Miller.  Other friend?  From Ocean Shores and graduated college in 2007. I wonder if Ashley is her sister and is married (she's preggo).


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> This is weird.  When Ashley Stodden came up, it listed her as Ashley Miller too.  I found this facebook;  https://www.facebook.com/search.php...4283313&type=users#!/profile.php?id=550610072 .  The high school is in Ocean Shores, WA (North Beach Junior - Senior High) and this person has 2 friends.  1 of the friends?  Ashley Miller.  Other friend?  From Ocean Shores and graduated college in 2007. I wonder if Ashley is her sister and is married (she's preggo).




Courtneys twitter says newport beach, but she doesnt keep it up, which is hard to believe since she seems to be pretty good at that promotion stuff.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> She blew the lid off of 16-gate!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Her mom's maiden name is definitely Odegard and it still only lists Alex and Ashley as related to her.  Therefore, this girl is either actually 16 and Ashley is her sister, or she IS Ashley.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so on E!, they showed her (or somebody they claim is her) in a pageant last year or the year before....  I'm so confused now!


----------



## Miss Kris

...and her mom is definitely 51 and not 47 like she told the news.  These people seem to have issues with their ages


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> so on E!, they showed her (or somebody they claim is her) in a pageant last year or the year before....  I'm so confused now!



She was competing for Miss Teen Washington.  She was Miss Teen Ocean Shores at "15".  I wonder how closely they checked her age.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I bet that the poor thing is really 16, and the sister is Ashley and Ashley is normal.


----------



## CobaltBlu

miss kris said:


> ...and her mom is definitely 51 and not 47 like she told the news.  These people seem to have issues with their ages


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I bet that the poor thing is really 16, and the sister is Ashley and Ashley is normal.


If she is, she needs the highest SPF money can buy and some prayer!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Isn't it odd though that there isn't any mention of a sister in any of these news articles?  Nothing from when she was Miss Teen Ocean Shores either.  Ashley has no Facebook or anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> ...and her mom is definitely 51 and not 47 like she told the news.  These people seem to have issues with their ages



that's her "hollywood" age...  I'm still 28 in Hollywood


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Courtneys twitter says newport beach, but she doesnt keep it up, which is hard to believe since she seems to be pretty good at that promotion stuff.



There is a different Courtney stoddard on my space. The pics are different person, looks younger. Can't tell where she lives tho'


----------



## Miss Kris

I think her sister is Ashley.  Look at this cache from 4 years ago.  It's Courtney writing to Ashley.  She calls her "sis" and all.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=26&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## Miss Kris

Her sister IS Ashley Miller!  Miller is her married name!  This myspace says she went to school in Boulder, CO, and that is the same thing the Facebook says!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> There is a different Courtney stoddard on my space. The pics are different person, looks younger. Can't tell where she lives tho'




I dont think the new Mrs. Lost Guy is that into social media. I seriously wonder what is next in this saga.


----------



## Miss Kris

Ew... that means she is between 24 and 16.  Ew.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I been following this story on Celebitchy.  No one believes she is 16 either.  If she's older, she pulled one Hell of a scam on the pageant people.  On this site, her age is listed as 17:  

http://www.exploretalent.com/courtneystodden

I don't think I believe she is 96 pounds either.  Her fake boobs probably weigh half that!


----------



## Miss Kris

she wrote to her sister 3 years ago:  Aw! That sounds like no fun! Hm mm for Labor day i am juss gunna relax b4 skewl starts! Ugh! But I have it a lot better then the other kids...kkay night sis! Hope u feel better!
ily,
me

She sounds pretty young there.  I feel like she is probably 21 at most, which would have made her a senior in HS when she wrote that - and I don't think a senior would write like that


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Just wanted to ad a link to this pic of her from 2010, when she was listed as a competitor in the Miss Washington Teen USA pageant.  In this pic, I would be inclined to believe she is 16:

http://www.misswashingtonusa.com/vi...-+Miss+Ocean+Shores+Teen+USA+2009+low+res.jpg

If this is what plastic surgery can do to a teenager, it's best to avoid it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Just wanted to ad a link to this pic of her from 2010, when she was listed as a competitor in the Miss Washington Teen USA pageant.  In this pic, I would be inclined to believe she is 16:
> 
> http://www.misswashingtonusa.com/vi...-+Miss+Ocean+Shores+Teen+USA+2009+low+res.jpg
> 
> If this is what plastic surgery can do to a teenager, it's best to avoid it!



that's a big arse gap between her ta ta's....


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

DC-Cutie said:


> that's a big arse gap between her ta ta's....


I am not sure those are the real ones either, because of how squared off they look.  However, they are definitely smaller than her current set, so there's no fooling anyone here.


----------



## Miss Kris

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Just wanted to ad a link to this pic of her from 2010, when she was listed as a competitor in the Miss Washington Teen USA pageant.  In this pic, I would be inclined to believe she is 16:
> 
> http://www.misswashingtonusa.com/vi...-+Miss+Ocean+Shores+Teen+USA+2009+low+res.jpg
> 
> If this is what plastic surgery can do to a teenager, it's best to avoid it!



Ugh, and it looks like she even had some stuff done there too.  What parent would allow their child to have THAT much surgery at 16?!  I guess a parent trying to live through their daughter


----------



## Miss Kris

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I am not sure those are the real ones either, because of how squared off they look.  However, they are definitely smaller than her current set, so there's no fooling anyone here.



Agree.  I saw the video from her competing in the pageant and they definitely looked fake but nowhere near the size they are now.  She may have been somewhat busty and had them pushed up/taped for the pageant and then got the ridic. sized implants afterwards.


----------



## anteek_trader

wow, sad!


----------



## Miss Kris

for those who missed the link, here she was competing at 15:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysnXqS2LO5k


----------



## CobaltBlu

She has opened herself up to a lot of bad press with this wedding publicity. And her other antics, like those terrible music videos.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Dh looked at tshirt pic and without knowing story thought 41 and then 45. He said her arms look wAy older than 16 and boobs look fake......of course


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> She has opened herself up to a lot of bad press with this wedding publicity. And her other antics, like those terrible music videos.



Oh I know.  It's ironic that she made that "bully" video and then does something like this.  Did she not think people would be all over it?

Anyway, I'm going to sleep now.  Too much detective work!  Goodnight all!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Oh I know.  It's ironic that she made that "bully" video and then does something like this.  Did she not think people would be all over it?
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to sleep now.  Too much detective work!  Goodnight all!




You must be exhausted! Thanks for the silly fun, doll!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Though the video is a bit blurry, she does look younger there.  Maybe she is just a really overdone teenager.  It's a shame if that's the case.  She messed herself up.  

A little off topic, but am I the only one who is put off by the way they parade these young girls out in swimsuits?


----------



## CobaltBlu

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ Though the video is a bit blurry, she does look younger there.  Maybe she is just a really overdone teenager.  It's a shame if that's the case.  She messed herself up.
> 
> A little off topic, but am I the only one who is put off by the way they parade these young girls out in swimsuits?



I am not a fan of the pageant genre either. For 5 month olds, 5 year olds or 50 year olds. It just rubs me all kinds of wrong.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> A little off topic, but am I the only one who is put off by the way they parade these young girls out in swimsuits?



no, you're not the only one.


----------



## veronabrit

She's 16 like I'm 47.


----------



## MM83

I've been following this, impatiently waiting for someone from Ocean Shores to blow the lid on this mess. There is no freakin' way she's 16, no way. I managed to sit through the bullying PSA, lordy, she's a mess. Her mannerisms and speech denote someone who has serious issues, she reminds me of a washed up housewife, zoned out on pills and in her 30's (at best). 

Where are her fans? Where are her friends? But most importantly, where are these enemies she speaks of? I would like to hear the dirt on her.

And that gargantuan boob gap? It's called a Refund Gap, as in she needs a refund from that hack job.


----------



## LAltiero85

Sucks for her if she really is sixteen...she looks way older...looks older than me and I'm 26!
As for Mr. Hutchinson there, well he's as much of a creep as his characters always are!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LAltiero85 said:


> Sucks for her if she really is sixteen...she looks way older...looks older than me and I'm 26!
> As for Mr. Hutchinson there, well he's as much of a creep as his characters always are!



It is weird that nobody has come forward....maybe she is awesome and just well loved back in her home town and we are all wrong about her. 


hmmmm.....
or not.


Totally OT, but LAltiero85, we are doxie twins!


----------



## LAltiero85

CobaltBlu said:


> It is weird that nobody has come forward....maybe she is awesome and just well loved back in her home town and we are all wrong about her.
> 
> 
> hmmmm.....
> or not.
> 
> 
> Totally OT, but LAltiero85, we are doxie twins!



OMG!!! Your puppy is adorable!!! Such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## kirsten

Nice publicity stunt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Even though she doesn't look 16, I don't think they are necessarily lying about her age. It really isn't that hard to make a 16 year old look older. Even with just hair and makeup you can make a 16 year old look like they're in their late twenties. With all the plastic surgery this girl has obviously had done...it doesn't shock me that she looks so old.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

This story is INSANE and disturbing as hell. I read through the whole thread and am now asking myself if she could really be that young even though at first I was sure there was no way in hell that was possible. I am disturbed that someone who is 16 could really look that way. Unfortunately, not so surprised that someone who is 16 acts that way... That kind of behavior is becoming too common nowadays. I'm actually hoping someone reveals that she is much older than this, because otherwise, what in the world is going on here? If this is real, those are some messed up parents if they think it's ok for their 16 year old to get that much PS, expose herself like that, and marry a 51 year old.


----------



## New-New

MM83 said:


> that gargantuan boob gap? It's called a Refund Gap, as in she needs a refund from that hack job.



OMG I thought I was the only one who called it a refund gap. Lol. 

Them things I'm her chest look as hard as rocks.


----------



## lkrp123

:wondering









:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## lkrp123

double post?

I just cannot decide if she is really 16.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^ so nice you posted it twice?


----------



## lkrp123

DiorDeVille said:


> Publicity stunt involving 3+ people.  Kind of her to spearhead it for them with her hymen and all.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LAltiero85 said:


> OMG!!! Your puppy is adorable!!! Such a gorgeous dog!



Thanks! She is 4, but a fierce weenie!


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont think so. There are some pics from the same event and it looks like its pretty recent.
> 
> *checks paint*
> 
> Still not dry. Anyway, here is one from the same event, some kind of release party, judging from the drooling men and boys clutching CDs with her face on them:
> 
> www-hollywoodlife-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/062111_courtney_stodden_Picture-33110621095243.jpg
> 
> http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2011/06/21/courtney-alexis-stodden/



eyebrow implants.

If this bish is 16 then I'm 2.

Maaan. Does this guy have money or something?


----------



## CobaltBlu

lkrp123 said:


> eyebrow implants.
> 
> If this bish is 16 then I'm 2.
> 
> Maaan. *Does this guy have money or something?*



hmmm...we were so entertained by the Mrs., we completely ignored the Mr.

I would not know him if he walked into my living room wearing a sandwich board with his name on one side and his resume on the other, doll.


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> Quote from the corvette forum.  _Somewhere an adolescent girl is convinced that they too are just an autotune and freaky looking lap dog away from a sugar daddy and stardom._
> 
> In case you missed the freaky looking lap dog, here ya go:
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/21/article-2005969-0CA7A9A100000578-877_468x377.jpg



This picture needs to be dissected.

I will volunteer to do the job!

*clears throat*







 (via the daily mail)

Alright, let's just make a quick summary.


Body Chain
Pink Bikini
Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks)
Dyed Pink Dog
Lip Implants
Breast Implants
Eyebrow Implants
Weave
Boat
"Come and Get Me" Pout

*Body Chain:*

I cannot hate on these anymore, since DC, Bey, and Kim Kardashian all wear them. Now, all three of these women aren't 16. BUT, body chains aren't illegal, and so a 16 year old could buy one. BUT, a 28 year old could also buy one. So this factor of evidence is inconclusive as to what her true age is.

*Pink Bikini:*

A 16 year old can buy one of these, so can a 30 year old. Really, anyone can pull off a pink bikini. I'd say that this piece of evidence is also inconclusive. 16 year olds are allowed to sun tan. BUT pink bikinis are not peach bikinis..remember that.

*Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks)*:

Now, this I think is probably the strongest factor that helps my case. I'd say, this is direct proof that she is NOT 16, but is pretending to be 16. A 16 year old cannot legally buy alcohol. You have to be 21 to do that. Additionally, most bars these days ask for some form of ID. If she is 16, she is taking what I consider to be a really big risk in choosing to flaunt this Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks) because it is a clear sign she is breaking the law and isn't 16. Also, what 30 year old (aside from Kim Kardashian) poses with one of these in this type of setting? I rest my case.

*Dyed Pink Dog:*

Now, when I first saw this, I immediately thought: Duh this bish is 16. Because what grown woman dyes their dog's hair? But then I had a revelation and two things came to my mind: 1) Aubree O'Day and 2) the fact that my gremlin has dresses she wears. Now Aubree O'Day dyes her dog's hair and that bish sure as heck isn't 16....And I'm not 16. So this really could go either way. I am leaning towards 16 here though...

*Lip Implants/Breast Implants/Eyebrow Implants:*

I went ahead and just put all these three together. Now, I know that if you are under 18, ie 16, you have to have parental consent to have plastic surgery. Yes, you may say, that this is easily faked. I agree. BUT, have you thought about that you need $$$$ to pay for this? I think that she is 16 due to these things. I don't have any kids but I've heard that plastic surgery is all the rage these days, and most kids get lots of money spent on their appearance. This definitely is a vote for her being 16.

*Weave:*

Now, I really had to think about this. Anyone can get a weave, regardless of age. Anyone. You can order them online, make your own, etc etc. I really just cannot decide which way to go with this. I think, though, that this is proof she is 28. A 16 year old has nice strong shiny hair that has yet to be tarnished by the sun, etc, so why need a weave?

*Boat:*

Well this is obvious. 16 is the legal age to drive! car, boat, whatever right! So, I think this proves she is 16. Most 16 year olds just want to drive/boat/pedal anywhere they can. ** IMPORTANT EDIT ** Her Miss Ocean Shores platform was about skin cancer...so...that's kinda mature, don't you think?

*"Come and Get Me" Pout*:

Now, this is strong proof that she is 28. I know that 16 year olds are influenced by the shows on TV and music videos and pictures of the Kardashians, but let's face it, she is posing for whomever took this picture, which I KNOW has to be an older man.

*ULTIMATELY:* I believe all of the above evidence shows that this girl is not what she says she is, 16, and shows that she is really 28.

*collapses*


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> hmmm...we were so entertained by the Mrs., we completely ignored the Mr.
> 
> I would not know him if he walked into my living room wearing a sandwich board with his name on one side and his resume on the other, doll.



We need to figure out if he is who he says he is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

*Heather* said:


> Why is everyone wasting so much energy on this story?  I mean googling her history and family members...are your lives really that boring?  Can you not see it is just a publicity stunt.  Move on.com....



I'm unemployed. 

Do you think this is a publicity stunt?

I just don't know. I mean, what do they have to REALLY gain out of it except that it kinda puts both of their names in the news, but let's face it marrying a 16 year old isn't THAT out of the ordinary is it?


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> Mess!!!!!!
> 
> Her mom said her breasts are real. :lolots:




I am....

Finally starting to understand the publicity stunt.

Is she on itunes?

She's pretty good.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ If it is a publicity stunt, it's a failed one...because I don't even remember their names.


----------



## lkrp123

Dolls, She has posted this in response to all of the backlash. 

*EDIT: this was posted in December 2010....


----------



## lkrp123

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ If it is a publicity stunt, it's a failed one...because I don't even remember their names.



I don't think it is. 

She is an artist in her own right and is marrying a fellow artist.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This really is just too darn funny


----------



## New-New

I'm loving the copious amounts of shade being thrown up in here.

For real though, who this dude she with? Harpo, who dis?


----------



## MACsarah

If it does turn out she is indeed 16, I feel terrible for her. Shes 16 and the people she trusts the most are taking advantage of her for fame and money. Her own parents sold her out. On top of that, she has the entire internet scrutinizing her looks. That kind of thing must be tough on a teenager.


----------



## Cocolo

lkrp123 said:


> This picture needs to be dissected.
> 
> I will volunteer to do the job!
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (via the daily mail)
> 
> Alright, let's just make a quick summary.
> 
> 
> Body Chain
> Pink Bikini
> Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks)
> Dyed Pink Dog
> Lip Implants
> Breast Implants
> Eyebrow Implants
> Weave
> Boat
> "Come and Get Me" Pout
> 
> *Body Chain:*
> 
> I cannot hate on these anymore, since DC, Bey, and Kim Kardashian all wear them. Now, all three of these women aren't 16. BUT, body chains aren't illegal, and so a 16 year old could buy one. BUT, a 28 year old could also buy one. So this factor of evidence is inconclusive as to what her true age is.
> 
> *Pink Bikini:*
> 
> A 16 year old can buy one of these, so can a 30 year old. Really, anyone can pull off a pink bikini. I'd say that this piece of evidence is also inconclusive. 16 year olds are allowed to sun tan. BUT pink bikinis are not peach bikinis..remember that.
> 
> *Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks)*:
> 
> Now, this I think is probably the strongest factor that helps my case. I'd say, this is direct proof that she is NOT 16, but is pretending to be 16. A 16 year old cannot legally buy alcohol. You have to be 21 to do that. Additionally, most bars these days ask for some form of ID. If she is 16, she is taking what I consider to be a really big risk in choosing to flaunt this Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks) because it is a clear sign she is breaking the law and isn't 16. Also, what 30 year old (aside from Kim Kardashian) poses with one of these in this type of setting? I rest my case.
> 
> *Dyed Pink Dog:*
> 
> Now, when I first saw this, I immediately thought: Duh this bish is 16. Because what grown woman dyes their dog's hair? But then I had a revelation and two things came to my mind: 1) Aubree O'Day and 2) the fact that my gremlin has dresses she wears. Now Aubree O'Day dyes her dog's hair and that bish sure as heck isn't 16....And I'm not 16. So this really could go either way. I am leaning towards 16 here though...
> 
> *Lip Implants/Breast Implants/Eyebrow Implants:*
> 
> I went ahead and just put all these three together. Now, I know that if you are under 18, ie 16, you have to have parental consent to have plastic surgery. Yes, you may say, that this is easily faked. I agree. BUT, have you thought about that you need $$$$ to pay for this? I think that she is 16 due to these things. I don't have any kids but I've heard that plastic surgery is all the rage these days, and most kids get lots of money spent on their appearance. This definitely is a vote for her being 16.
> 
> *Weave:*
> 
> Now, I really had to think about this. Anyone can get a weave, regardless of age. Anyone. You can order them online, make your own, etc etc. I really just cannot decide which way to go with this. I think, though, that this is proof she is 28. A 16 year old has nice strong shiny hair that has yet to be tarnished by the sun, etc, so why need a weave?
> 
> *Boat:*
> 
> Well this is obvious. 16 is the legal age to drive! car, boat, whatever right! So, I think this proves she is 16. Most 16 year olds just want to drive/boat/pedal anywhere they can. ** IMPORTANT EDIT ** Her Miss Ocean Shores platform was about skin cancer...so...that's kinda mature, don't you think?
> 
> *"Come and Get Me" Pout*:
> 
> Now, this is strong proof that she is 28. I know that 16 year olds are influenced by the shows on TV and music videos and pictures of the Kardashians, but let's face it, she is posing for whomever took this picture, which I KNOW has to be an older man.
> 
> *ULTIMATELY:* I believe all of the above evidence shows that this girl is not what she says she is, 16, and shows that she is really 28.
> 
> *collapses*



Gorgeous Award Doll.  It was a dirty job, but somebody had to do it.  All your BatClasses have paid off.  Your summation of the facts was spot on.  

I vote for really 28 as well.  SHe has the lines around her mouth of a 28 year old, IMO.  And while it looks great on a 28 year old, it is just wrong on a 16 year old.  ANd her eyes, the eyes are too hard for a glistening 16 year old.

Thank you LK.  Job well done Counselor.


----------



## Miss Kris

New-New said:


> I'm loving the copious amounts of shade being thrown up in here.
> 
> For real though, who this dude she with? Harpo, who dis?



I believe he is what we would refer to as a giant batch of herpes.


----------



## BigBlueSky

It could be a publicity stunt, and a fairly good one, I suppose. She ends up telling everyone she is 26, or whatever, in a week's time, and we suddenly know of these two people we didn't before. They weren't exactly household names before this, and considering he is 51 and probably still trying to make it big in Hollywood, a potential backlash for decieving the public is a risk worth taking. As for her, she can ditch him once she gets enought attention to get a record deal or whatever.

Looked at from the other perspective, he has nothing to gain by going public with a revelation that he is dating a 16 year old. His employment opportunities would become even fewer in number. It only seems feasible to me if he has decided he no longer wants to act or work in the entertainment industry. As for her, she can always pretend to be a victim hoodwinked by a dirty old man who said he loved her, etc.

About the age thing, she definitely looks older than 16 in most pictures although I could see how she could possibly be 16 based on the photo of her in a pink dress and bikini.


----------



## bag-mania

lkrp123 said:


> We need to figure out if he is who he says he is!!!!!!!!!!



I think what you see is what you get with him. His appears to be the typical story of most actors in Hollywood. Spent his career in supporting roles in movies and TV series. Never had a breakout role, never became a star, but he found enough work to make a living for awhile. I think he owns a small production company.

Not sure what he is getting out of all this. Maybe he loves her? :weird:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Celebitchy thinks she is 16 because...........

http://www.celebitchy.com/164086/ex...-old_actor_really_is_16_says_hometown_source/


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if she were either 16 or just underage, simply because that's not a common attention-getting ploy and it's so easily checkable that it's not really going to have any legs unless it IS true. And I don't see these people setting new milestones in personal PR - so if they're following a publicity path that's not common, it's likely true. 

True or not, I'd say there's not really a question re: whether they married for love of publicity.  



Miss Kris said:


> I believe he is what we would refer to as a giant batch of herpes.



Bravo!! Precisely put.


----------



## gsmom

I love it...when I last looked at this thread yesterday, it was a page long and the topic made me barf a little, and today it's a hilarious spectacle. Well done, detective peeps!


----------



## pmburk

If she really is 16 I feel sorry for her, not only because she's married to creepy Percy, but because her plastic surgery & over-tan makes her look so busted half the people in this thread assumed she was in her late 40s.


----------



## lkrp123

Here is the official wedding certificate license.

http://www.radaronline.com/sites/ra...xis Stoddard Marriage License Radaronline.pdf


----------



## Miss Kris

pmburk said:


> If she really is 16 I feel sorry for her, not only because she's married to creepy Percy, but because her plastic surgery & *over-tan* makes her look so busted half the people in this thread assumed she was in her late 40s.


 
The best part is that her pageant platform was skin cancer!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

She looks just like Brody's mom Linda :wondering


----------



## viciel

she's young enough to be his granddaughter!  ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## caitlin1214

Anyone else have I Love Little Girls by Oingo Boingo running through their head right now?


. . . . Or is that just me?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Honestly I dont think I breathed while reading this. I was on the edge of my seat.

*bows*



lkrp123 said:


> This picture needs to be dissected.
> 
> I will volunteer to do the job!
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (via the daily mail)
> 
> Alright, let's just make a quick summary.
> 
> 
> Body Chain
> Pink Bikini
> Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks)
> Dyed Pink Dog
> Lip Implants
> Breast Implants
> Eyebrow Implants
> Weave
> Boat
> "Come and Get Me" Pout
> 
> *Body Chain:*
> 
> I cannot hate on these anymore, since DC, Bey, and Kim Kardashian all wear them. Now, all three of these women aren't 16. BUT, body chains aren't illegal, and so a 16 year old could buy one. BUT, a 28 year old could also buy one. So this factor of evidence is inconclusive as to what her true age is.
> 
> *Pink Bikini:*
> 
> A 16 year old can buy one of these, so can a 30 year old. Really, anyone can pull off a pink bikini. I'd say that this piece of evidence is also inconclusive. 16 year olds are allowed to sun tan. BUT pink bikinis are not peach bikinis..remember that.
> 
> *Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks)*:
> 
> Now, this I think is probably the strongest factor that helps my case. I'd say, this is direct proof that she is NOT 16, but is pretending to be 16. A 16 year old cannot legally buy alcohol. You have to be 21 to do that. Additionally, most bars these days ask for some form of ID. If she is 16, she is taking what I consider to be a really big risk in choosing to flaunt this Pink Large Frozen Alcohol Keepsake Plastic Mug (commonly found in bars OR ballparks) because it is a clear sign she is breaking the law and isn't 16. Also, what 30 year old (aside from Kim Kardashian) poses with one of these in this type of setting? I rest my case.
> 
> *Dyed Pink Dog:*
> 
> Now, when I first saw this, I immediately thought: Duh this bish is 16. Because what grown woman dyes their dog's hair? But then I had a revelation and two things came to my mind: 1) Aubree O'Day and 2) the fact that my gremlin has dresses she wears. Now Aubree O'Day dyes her dog's hair and that bish sure as heck isn't 16....And I'm not 16. So this really could go either way. I am leaning towards 16 here though...
> 
> *Lip Implants/Breast Implants/Eyebrow Implants:*
> 
> I went ahead and just put all these three together. Now, I know that if you are under 18, ie 16, you have to have parental consent to have plastic surgery. Yes, you may say, that this is easily faked. I agree. BUT, have you thought about that you need $$$$ to pay for this? I think that she is 16 due to these things. I don't have any kids but I've heard that plastic surgery is all the rage these days, and most kids get lots of money spent on their appearance. This definitely is a vote for her being 16.
> 
> *Weave:*
> 
> Now, I really had to think about this. Anyone can get a weave, regardless of age. Anyone. You can order them online, make your own, etc etc. I really just cannot decide which way to go with this. I think, though, that this is proof she is 28. A 16 year old has nice strong shiny hair that has yet to be tarnished by the sun, etc, so why need a weave?
> 
> *Boat:*
> 
> Well this is obvious. 16 is the legal age to drive! car, boat, whatever right! So, I think this proves she is 16. Most 16 year olds just want to drive/boat/pedal anywhere they can. ** IMPORTANT EDIT ** Her Miss Ocean Shores platform was about skin cancer...so...that's kinda mature, don't you think?
> 
> *"Come and Get Me" Pout*:
> 
> Now, this is strong proof that she is 28. I know that 16 year olds are influenced by the shows on TV and music videos and pictures of the Kardashians, but let's face it, she is posing for whomever took this picture, which I KNOW has to be an older man.
> 
> *ULTIMATELY:* I believe all of the above evidence shows that this girl is not what she says she is, 16, and shows that she is really 28.
> 
> *collapses*


----------



## CobaltBlu

lkrp123 said:


> *Dyed Pink Dog:*
> 
> Now, when I first saw this, I immediately thought: Duh this bish is 16. Because what grown woman dyes their dog's hair? But then I had a revelation and two things came to my mind: 1) Aubree O'Day and 2) the fact that my gremlin has dresses she wears. Now Aubree O'Day dyes her dog's hair and that bish sure as heck isn't 16....And I'm not 16. So this really could go either way. I am leaning towards 16 here though...




Bish, maybe this whole mess is an homage to Miss Zsa Zsa Gabor, who is the gold standard when it comes to pinkification of the canine pet genre. 











Notice how in the first pic the poodle is giving the side eye, and later he has embraced the Pink Fabulosity? Well, the Chinese Crested has not gotten there yet.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Even though she doesn't look 16, I don't think they are necessarily lying about her age. It really isn't that hard to make a 16 year old look older*. Even with just hair and makeup you can make a 16 year old look like they're in their late twenties. With all the plastic surgery this girl has obviously had done...it doesn't shock me that she looks so old.



True!

Also, I don't think it's her PS that makes her look old...
it's everything else..
clothes, makeup, 'give it to me baby' look (in a sleazy, very mature/stripper way).
If she is indeed 16 yrs old, it appears she's lead a really hard life.


----------



## gsmom

Damn Zsa Zsa. Bish had it going on.


----------



## nc.girl

Wow, this thread is certainly making my afternoon at work go by much more quickly! 

This whole situation just amazes me! Terribly sickening, but I can't stop reading about it.


----------



## Bentley1

CobaltBlu said:


> Bish, maybe this whole mess is an homage to Miss Zsa Zsa Gabor, who is the gold standard when it comes to pinkification of the canine pet genre.
> 
> t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSneepZ0GRc0GHW_Zttyk4kXP7U3feLYDWSoLM2LOHFBZUvrIjs
> 
> moviestore.com/library/photos/259/259009.jpg
> 
> *Notice how in the first pic the poodle is giving the side eye, and later he has embraced the Pink Fabulosity?* Well, the Chinese Crested has not gotten there yet.



hilariousssssss


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> Bish, maybe this whole mess is an homage to Miss Zsa Zsa Gabor, who is the gold standard when it comes to pinkification of the canine pet genre.
> 
> t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSneepZ0GRc0GHW_Zttyk4kXP7U3feLYDWSoLM2LOHFBZUvrIjs
> 
> moviestore.com/library/photos/259/259009.jpg
> 
> Notice how in the first pic the poodle is giving the side eye, and later he has embraced the Pink Fabulosity? Well, the Chinese Crested has not gotten there yet.


 
Good point, but Z's lips are just not pornish enough for my taste. Maybe if she had a cucumber in her mouth they would be a bit more pornish like Courtney's


----------



## BigBlueSky

chriseve said:


> she's young enough to be his granddaughter! ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 
Her own father is 4 years younger than her husband. The son-in-law is older than the father-in-law - work that one out.:weird:

Maybe the Dad didn't have the heart to tell him he can't marry his daughter because he was always taught to respect his elders.


----------



## Miss Kris

BigBlueSky said:


> Her own father is 4 years younger than her husband. The son-in-law is older than the father-in-law - work that one out.:weird:
> 
> *Maybe the Dad didn't have the heart to tell him he can't marry his daughter because he was always taught to respect his elders*.


 
...or because daddy wants a new pair of shoes.  nothing like whoring out your 16 year old for some moolah.


----------



## bag-mania

Miss Kris said:


> ...or because daddy wants a new pair of shoes.  nothing like whoring out your 16 year old for some moolah.



That would at least make some sense, albeit in an incredibly creepy way. But this guy isn't rich and he isn't famous. So what is in it for any of them? Just a media story that is unflattering to all involved.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bag-mania said:


> That would at least make some sense, albeit in an incredibly creepy way. But this guy isn't rich and he isn't famous. So what is in it for any of them? Just a media story that is unflattering to all involved.



PR..
Her, for her singing career *cough*
And he gets  bragging rights to be a middle aged man
that legally married a 16 yr old.

They got the publicity they craved..
I don't think they anticipated such negativity.

Imagine being 16yrs old and having to show your marriage license
because no one believes you aren't 35ys
(Radaronline just posted the license).
:okay:


----------



## bag-mania

ShoeFanatic said:


> *Imagine being 16yrs old and having to show your marriage license
> because no one believes you aren't 35ys*
> (Radaronline just posted the license).
> :okay:



True enough. On the other hand, she probably hasn't been carded in a bar for years. I wonder if that is how they met. She doesn't exactly have that "jailbait" look about her.


----------



## aklein

Has it been mentioned that he is her manager?


----------



## Cocolo

caitlin1214 said:


> Anyone else have I Love Little Girls by Oingo Boingo running through their head right now?
> 
> 
> . . . . Or is that just me?




I wasn't till you mentioned it, but now it's stuck there!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Encore Hermes said:


> Celebitchy thinks she is 16 because...........
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/164086/ex...-old_actor_really_is_16_says_hometown_source/


I saw this earlier today.  I tend to believe it.  The people on the website where the interview subject was found don't like her.  If they knew she was older, they would say so.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ unfortunately, after all my research last night, I also think she is 16 or at least under 18


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yes....it looks that way. 

If this is true, about the mother, as that article says, then I hate to say that this girls mother makes Kris Jenner look like Harriet Nelson. Seriously. Or Carol Brady.


----------



## DiorDeVille

That poodle side-eye is the most awesome thing I've seen all month!


----------



## natalie78

So, I went to Youtube and watch one of her videos.  Damn.  Why does every teenager think they can sing?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It isn't just teenagers.


----------



## natalie78

^That's true.  And the main reason that I no longer listen to the radio.  Too many new "artists" who put songs out when they have absolutely no singing ability.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Wow, I'm speechless right now. There is no way I would've believed that she is 16, but now with the marriage license and Miss Kris' research and all... How sad. Those are some seriously effed up parents she has 



natalie78 said:


> ^That's true.  And the main reason that I no longer listen to the radio.  Too many new "artists" who put songs out when they have absolutely no singing ability.



 Ditto. I never listen to the radio, I stick to the limited songs on my ipod and have no idea what songs/"artists" are popular right now because most of them are crap.


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> Bish, maybe this whole mess is an homage to Miss Zsa Zsa Gabor, who is the gold standard when it comes to pinkification of the canine pet genre.
> 
> t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSneepZ0GRc0GHW_Zttyk4kXP7U3feLYDWSoLM2LOHFBZUvrIjs
> 
> moviestore.com/library/photos/259/259009.jpg
> 
> Notice how in the first pic the poodle is giving the side eye, and later he has embraced the Pink Fabulosity? Well, the Chinese Crested has not gotten there yet.



CB, I hope you don't mind, I loved the poodle side eye so much, I had to make a graphic isolating the dog.


And after all I've been reading, I'm beginning to think she just *might be* underage.  But if so, I feel so bad for her.  Someone jacked her face up really bad.


----------



## ebonyone

Her parents say she is all natural so not true she looks about 30.


----------



## Irishgal

natalie78 said:


> So, I went to Youtube and watch one of her videos.  Damn.  Why does every teenager think they can sing?



Because no longer do parents tell their kids that they are not great at everything. 
It is sad too, because now kids have no real way of discovering their true competencies as they are being told they do everything well.


----------



## CobaltBlu

So, I know we got bored with this pretty quickly, but just to tie up any loose ends lingering in anyone's minds, here is an update. 


The Birth Certificate....


http://www.webpronews.com/the-doug-hutchison-courtney-stodden-drama-continues-2011-06







Looks like this poor chile is actually 16 after all.

Another picture of the blushing young bride and her husband, showing love knows no bounds...


----------



## tweegy

**CoughDoctoredBirthcertificateCoughCough**


----------



## yajaira

ew


----------



## LoveTheC

in this last picture she does look 16...a hookered-out 16 year old, but I can believe this picture.  However, I swear some of the other pictures is not the same girl.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Bentley1

They both disgust me, I'm sorry.

He is just as creepy as his character Percy in Green Mile.

BTW Must thank *Cobalt*!!!  STILL in  with the Poodle Side Eye Pic!!!  Can't stop thinking and laughing about it!!!


----------



## jences

Oh please, if she's 16 then so am I.  More like late 20's.  Nice try though.  Nice try.


----------



## kmd1_123

wow, she does not look at all 16. maybe early 20s


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just re-read this thread from the beginning and I laughed so hard, seriously. It is the funniest thread ever.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

So I just showed this pic to my 19yo son and asked him to guess her age, he guesses 22-26...I said she was 16 and he said, "That is sad, she's already peaked" LOL.


----------



## kymmie

Uh, where can I get one of those special birth certificates to knock years off my real age?


----------



## iluvmybags

> Just when you thought the marriage of 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison and his 16-year-old bride couldn't be more oddthe duo hit Good Morning America.
> 
> The newlyweds, who tied the knot in Las Vegas in May and subsequently created a media blitz, dished on their relationship, how they met and more on the ABC morning news show Friday.
> 
> 
> "The way we met was really beautiful," Hutchison's wife, Courtney Stodden told GMA. "My mother was managing my career. Her friend told my mother that [Hutchison was] holding some workshops for acting. And I was very interested in acting. So what better way than to connect that way?"
> 
> Hutchison said Stodden sent him an e-mail, and their exchange was about business at first, but then she became "flirtatious."
> 
> "Well come on, he's so handsome," Stodden said.
> 
> During the couple's four-month courtship, Hutchison said he was shocked when he learned Stodden was only 16. He had originally thought she was in her twenties based on her website.
> 
> "My world turned upside down. It didn't make me want to walk away, but it definitely was a struggle inside my heart because I had already started falling for her," Hutchison said.
> 
> So, when he felt that things were getting serious during their four-month courtship, Hutchison called Stodden's parents (the aspiring pop singer's mother was already aware of the duo's exchanges at that point).
> 
> "I said, Krista, I don't know if you know this or not, but your daughter and I are falling in love. If you and [Courtney's father, Alex Stodden] have any misgivings whatsoever about this, I will respect you, and Courtney will respect you. And we will step backSo [Krista] said, 'I can feel my daughter's love for you. I can feel it inside of my heart, and I can feel your love for her. So rest assured, Me and Alex, we have absolutely no problem with you two falling in love," Hutchison went on.
> 
> Krista Stodden even suggested the couple get married, and told them there were certain states where it would be legal.
> 
> And just in case you were wondering, Stodden said she has not had plastic surgery, despite her appearance.
> 
> "It's real," Stodden said. "It's rill, head to toe. R-I-double L."
> 
> And so they, say, is their love.
> 
> "I always joke with Courtney that one of the reasons we worked is 'cause she's 16 going on 36, and I'm 51 going on 21," Hutchison said.



Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252627_green_mile_actor_16-year-old_bride_open.html#ixzz1SEBkm8XK


----------



## Ejm1059

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252627_green_mile_actor_16-year-old_bride_open.html#ixzz1SEBkm8XK


----------



## tweegy

...Well I'll be...


----------



## hunniesochic

Miss Kris said:


> If that girl is 16 then I must be 5



Pageant girls often look older than their age. I have a friend who's 21 and been in pageants all her life and she looks way older than I do! Then there's the Miss Universe pageant girls who are like 18-25 but more like 30-35.


----------



## hunniesochic

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252627_green_mile_actor_16-year-old_bride_open.html#ixzz1SEBkm8XK



I'll be damned if my daughter marries this young...if I really had a daughter and that she's actually 16 and look like she's 16.

It's probably because she wants the money and the attention.

I give this marriage about a year before they're filling for divorce. 

And I agree with everyone on this one...she is definitely NOT 16. She looks older than me and I'm pretty old.


----------



## Contessa

These 2 are still together? 

What's pathetic is this is a classic case of her wanting the fame & him wanting some young girl. 

It's quite sick actually 'cause he's so much older and she's just a child really. Makes you wonder what's going on in that mind of his


----------



## ShoeFanatic

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252627_green_mile_actor_16-year-old_bride_open.html#ixzz1SEBkm8XK




Notice the editing..they really try and stay away from her face..
she looks as high as a kite in the few closeups she does have.

I actually feel sorry for her. She looks and dresses like a street walker..
and any man that would be seen with someone dressed like that is
a pimp. 

Trying to pass off as a virgin is just plain sad..

Pathetic couple on both ends.


----------



## morgan20

I have not laughed like I have for ages at a thread!  The 'side eye dog' was the best....


----------



## morgan20

So she is sixteen then


----------



## kymmie

I hate her make up and the way she laughed at nearly everything during the GMA interview.  She isn't serious! I believe in their true love as much as I believe in her purity until marriage statement.


----------



## admat97

She's a deeply "Christian" girl. :borg1:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Completely bizarre interview. Completely. First, Courtney was just giggling at everything he said. Then, while he was talking she was staring at him doing that weird thing with her lips. YUCK!!! She is just gross. If they are really wanting to set the record straight, why does she still dress like a cheap streetwalker? And cant the child run a brush through her hair?? 

I am swearing off videos of them. I can't take it. She turns my stomach more then he does, but both of them need to go far far away until that girl learns to dress properly.


----------



## Love my Tanos

Ugh she looked like she wanted to jump his bones during the interview - what was up with her lips?? It looked like a bad imitation of a bad porn movie star. Why on earth does she feel the need to dress this way, at age 16?? Leopard print bra as your only top as you do stuff in the kitchen, while people are filming you? Really? 

She's like the anti- Kate Middleton, image-wise. He just seems like a creeper.


----------



## MCF

Oh dear...She looks like she's trying way to hard to appear older and sexier.  She's got the rest of her life to do that. I don't get why they had to get married right away either...why not wait a couple years. I can't wrap my head around why a 16 year old would get married that I can't even begin to think of their age difference.


----------



## oggers86

What kind of parent allows their 16 year old daughter to get married to a 51 year old??

Interestingly as I was thinking this the interview was talking about how her parents pimped her out...you know I kind of agree with that statement. 

As for her not having plastic surgery...I dont believe that for a second!


----------



## CobaltBlu

He doesnt look 51. not that it matters, because he still came off like a drooling fool, but he is pretty well preserved for 51. She, on the other hand, is just gross.


----------



## NY_Mami

Did anyone find her Birth Certificate yet??????.... I *REFUSE* to believe that girl is 16.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yes, her birth certificate has been revealed, and it says she is 16. 

Dilsted/Michael K. has weighed in on this....there is some naughty talk in this post, LOL!
http://******/nJrTep


----------



## simona7

Love my Tanos said:


> Ugh she looked like she wanted to jump his bones during the interview - what was up with her lips?? *It looked like a bad imitation of a bad porn movie star. *Why on earth does she feel the need to dress this way, at age 16?? Leopard print bra as your only top as you do stuff in the kitchen, while people are filming you? Really?
> 
> She's like the anti- Kate Middleton, image-wise. He just seems like a creeper.



I totally agree with you! I couldn't believe that segment. There are no words...


----------



## CobaltBlu

totally bizarre. totally.


----------



## billetdoux

I just don't understand how her parents ever signed off on this...


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> totally bizarre. totally.




OMG you just provided the material for the nightmares I'll surely have tonight  what is wrong with her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I still don't believe she is 16, and she was acting like she was on drugs.

That birth certificate looks like it was done on a typewriter.


----------



## iluvmybags

CobaltBlu said:


> totally bizarre. totally.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

"Look, Justin Bieber and I were born in the same year!" :lolots:


----------



## kymmie

I think her frosty eye make up has to go!


----------



## ~bastet

It gives me a boost of self esteem to know that I look better than someone who is half my age.


----------



## lily25

Gosh why is she making all those faces? 
She is definitely Queen duck face. http://antiduckface.com/


----------



## ginaki

I discovered this topic today. What a couple! I did the mistake to hear one of her songs and my ears are really angry at me right now!

I agree with all the comments about her looks and her age, she definitely looks older and very trashy imo. Like an 80's porn star.

Even when she talks, her voice bothers me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> totally bizarre. totally.







Maybe she's on drugs...


----------



## ginaki

CobaltBlu said:


> totally bizarre. totally.




At first I thought that this is a funny video, you know like someone took small parts of other videos, edited them, and made this video for a joke.
Then I watched the interview and oh my God it is not a funny video!!!!!!!!

This is really creepy! I would be afraid to be with her alone in a house for sure!

This ''hmm hmmm'' thins she does all the time when he speaks, like she agrees with everything he says is really annoying!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

ginaki said:


> At first I thought that this is a funny video, you know like someone took small parts of other videos, edited them, and made this video for a joke.
> Then I watched the interview and oh my God it is not a funny video!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is really creepy! I would be afraid to be with her alone in a house for sure!
> 
> This ''hmm hmmm'' thins she does all the time when he speaks, like she agrees with everything he says is really annoying!



I can't decide if it's funny or sad.
She does appear to be on drugs.

If he TRULY loved her, he would stick her back in school, and teach her to dress with class..teach her about life, show her the world..
instead he is parading her around as if she was the top HO in his stable.
..any man that wasn't pimping this girl would be embarrassed to be seen 
with her looking like that.

Sadly, this girl will be doing porn when she's legal..first a 'stolen' sex tape, then full
out porn..
Steve Hirsch is no doubt chomping at the bit and counting the days until she turns 18yr.

It's so hard to believe she's 16yrs..can you imagine how she's going to look in her 20's and 30's??!


----------



## ginaki

ShoeFanatic said:


> I can't decide if it's funny or sad.
> She does appear to be on drugs.
> 
> If he TRULY loved her, he would stick her back in school, and teach her to dress with class..teach her about life, show her the world..
> instead he is parading her around as if she was the top HO in his stable.
> ..any man that wasn't pimping this girl would be embarrassed to be seen
> with her looking like that.
> 
> Sadly, this girl will be doing porn when she's legal..first a 'stolen' sex tape, then full
> out porn..
> Steve Hirsch is no doubt chomping at the bit and counting the days until she turns 18yr.
> 
> It's so hard to believe she's 16yrs..can you imagine how she's going to look in her 20's and 30's??!


 
You make some good points here. I really don't know what this man has in his head or what his experiences are... He has some kind of 50's crisis, I don't know... Maybe he thinks that other men are jealous of him, because he has a 16 year old that dress like this beside him? 

Now they try to convince others that this is a normal relationship. A man and a woman fell in love, and despite of the age difference their love won and they got married... People see and hear and judge! They both have their motives probably...

She should follow her age (I still can't believe she is 16!!!!)!

And these comments about ''being a good christian girl'' and that she wanted to wait to get marry for having sex with THIS appearance and attitude are really the joke of the day! Oh! And that the reason she doesn't go to school is the jealousy of the other girls!


----------



## mockinglee

In a relationship between a 51-yr. old man and a 16-yr. old girl, it takes quite a lot for the TEEN to be the creepier of the two.


----------



## purplepinky

The fact that there are woman out there like.......this....is beyond disturbing. She can NOT be well in the head. And I don't even say that because she married some old dude, I say that because her behaviour and mannerisms are f*ing freaky.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It is not even their age difference that rubs me the wrong way with this couple, it is simply the two people involved.


----------



## CobaltBlu

mockinglee said:


> In a relationship between a 51-yr. old man and a 16-yr. old girl, it takes quite a lot for the TEEN to be the creepier of the two.



Exactly. And she pulls it off!! Incredible. The reality show will be a train wreck.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

purplepinky said:


> The fact that there are woman out there like.......this....is beyond disturbing. She can NOT be well in the head. And I don't even say that because she married some old dude, I say that because her behaviour and mannerisms are f*ing freaky.



ITA..
She looks like she's drugged out, because if that's her natural
way of acting..she's really messed up and missing several important brain cells.


----------



## coffeebeene

Poor girl, I hope she turns out as best as possible in the future, although it doesn't look too bright for her.

I'd actually buy that she doesn't have implants at least. That leopard-print bra was a strapless Victoria's Secret "Miraculous" bra. I think she just wears massive padded push-up bras, rather than actual implants. 

So sad that she feels the need to grow up so fast, because in some of the earlier pictures she's a very pretty girl


----------



## Miss Kris

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252627_green_mile_actor_16-year-old_bride_open.html#ixzz1SEBkm8XK



Hutchison said Stodden sent him an e-mail, and their exchange was about business at first, but then she became "flirtatious."

That quote kind of reminds me of a mullet.  Business in the front, partayyyy in the back.  This will now be known to me as the mullet marriage.


----------



## Miss Kris

She says he is so handsome?  What did they do during her surgeries, give her plastic eyeballs?  What the hell is she looking at?  I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder, even when said eye is plastic.


----------



## Miss Kris

coffeebeene said:


> Poor girl, I hope she turns out as best as possible in the future, although it doesn't look too bright for her.
> 
> I'd actually buy that she doesn't have implants at least. That leopard-print bra was a strapless Victoria's Secret "Miraculous" bra. I think she just wears massive padded push-up bras, rather than actual implants.
> 
> So sad that she feels the need to grow up so fast, because in some of the earlier pictures she's a very pretty girl



Her pageant pictures show her as flat as a board.  If a bra can do that, heck, I suppose I'd look like I had elephantiasis of the ta-tas in a bra like that.


----------



## Megs

This entire thing scares me....


----------



## Miss Kris

It's sad when a parent will do anything to make their child famous


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> It's sad when a parent will do anything to make their child famous



I would not totally blame the mom....this girl has the swagger of a true famewhore....I dont even think the Kodfather could make a kid dry hump a convertible in a music video. That has to come from the heart. 

I am just thinking the mom was powerless to stop her, probably because she is not too quick on the uptake. 

I really find this fascinating. Disturbing, but fascinating.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I would not totally blame the mom....this girl has the swagger of a true famewhore....I dont even think the Kodfather could make a kid dry hump a convertible in a music video. That has to come from the heart.
> 
> I am just thinking the mom was powerless to stop her, probably because she is not too quick on the uptake.
> 
> I really find this fascinating. Disturbing, but fascinating.




This girl is the Kodfather's lost child!! Total mess...


----------



## Miss Kris

How does one stick their lips out so far?  ::runs to mirror to make duck lips::


----------



## Miss Kris

*waddles in*. 







Heck NO that bish don't have my lips!


----------



## tweegy

Uh oh. The pink dog is gonna side eye you now... Didnt your mother ever tell you if you make silly expressions and look in the mirror you face will stay that way??? 



Miss Kris said:


> *waddles in*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck NO that bish don't have my lips!


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> Uh oh. The pink dog is gonna side eye you now... Didnt your mother ever tell you if you make silly expressions and look in the mirror you face will stay that way???



Maybe I want my lips that way.  




Sike.


----------



## PrincessMe

OmGosh she looks like shes on cocaine in this video, even doing that coke thing with her nose 
http://www.eonline.com/videos/v167396_doug-hutchisons-controversial-marriage.html


----------



## aklein

Oh no, she does the weird swallow your head, side eye look in that E! video too.  I guess she thinks it looks sexy and she does seem to only do it when the camera zooms in on her.
I think they're both on drugs and the more I hear him talk, the more he sets of my gaydar. I just don't buy any of this. At all.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Clearly there is something wrong with both him and her


----------



## BudgetBeauty

The birth certificate that was shown on either GMA or Access Hollywood looked so fake! No hospital uses an unprofessional font like that. And someone on ONTD found an article about this girl from either 2008 or 2009, and she was quoted as being 16. Plus, the pageant she was said to have entered in that article requires participants to be 16 and over. 

I really do believe she's legal.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Well according to the last interview they have ignited the world with their love


----------



## bridurkin

PrincessMe said:


> OmGosh she looks like shes on cocaine in this video, even doing that coke thing with her nose
> http://www.eonline.com/videos/v167396_doug-hutchisons-controversial-marriage.html



I couldn't watch the whole thing...after the 3rd MMmmhmmm and the "texting" motion, I was out.  She does seem drugged, but he seems pretty strange himself.


----------



## Coco Belle

Surely if one takes to the marriage bed as a virgin, it's impossible to tell whether the groom is a "tiger"... since there should be no-one to compare him to?

Or has the lady in question been attacked by an *actual* tiger... hence the simile choice?

This gal is strange in the extreme. Who taught her to pout like a low-rent Pammie impersonator? (You know when you're a low-rent version of a Pammie impersonator, things are not good for you) She comes across as the victim of a bad drug addiction and an extremely dysfunctional family


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> Well according to the last interview they have ignited the world with their love
> 
> 
> cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gawker/2011/07/110721stodden2.gif



LMAO! Someone needs to tell her it's not "inspiring actress", it's "aspiring" actress. The only thing she's inspiring me to do is hurl. What a cheeseball. They ignited the world flying on the wings of love, OMG please hon.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Miss Kris said:


> Krista Stodden is 51.  There is an Alex Stodden who is 47.  They are related, so sisters I would assume....
> 
> There is NO record of a Courtney Stodden in the US.  The only other Alex Stodden in the US is in Iowa.  So, either a fake name or a liar.



Might have been pointed out...didn't read the whole thread...Alex is the dad, he is 47.


----------



## twinkle.tink

mockinglee said:


> In a relationship between a 51-yr. old man and a 16-yr. old girl, it takes quite a lot for the TEEN to be the creepier of the two.



lol, well said!


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> Well according to the last interview they have ignited the world with their love
> 
> 
> cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gawker/2011/07/110721stodden2.gif


 
she's having sexy time with the camera


----------



## Miss Kris

Coco Belle said:


> Surely if one takes to the marriage bed as a virgin, it's impossible to tell whether the groom is a "tiger"... since there should be no-one to compare him to?
> 
> *Or has the lady in question been attacked by an *actual* tiger... hence the simile choice?*
> 
> This gal is strange in the extreme. Who taught her to pout like a low-rent Pammie impersonator? (You know when you're a low-rent version of a Pammie impersonator, things are not good for you) She comes across as the victim of a bad drug addiction and an extremely dysfunctional family


 
Hm, that could explain her looks.


----------



## Love my Tanos

Coco Belle said:


> *Surely if one takes to the marriage bed as a virgin, it's impossible to tell whether the groom is a "tiger"... since there should be no-one to compare him to?*
> 
> Or has the lady in question been attacked by an *actual* tiger... hence the simile choice?
> 
> This gal is strange in the extreme. Who taught her to pout like a low-rent Pammie impersonator? (You know when you're a low-rent version of a Pammie impersonator, things are not good for you) She comes across as the victim of a bad drug addiction and an extremely dysfunctional family



So true.

I would also think that a woman who described herself as a "good Christian" would probably opt to not talk about her sex life, but I guess it takes all kinds. In this case, even though she's a married lady now and in that respect it's no different than, say, Victoria Beckham referring to her satisfaction in the bedroom with her husband, this girl talking about her sex life to me just seems all kinds of wrong. She's 16 (supposedly). I don't want to hear about how this 51 year old lit your world on fire. She seems waaay too worldly wise for someone of that age. When I was 16, I could barely speak to a boy...this girl is convinced that she's 1/2 of the world's most notorious couple. They are just something else!


----------



## Love my Tanos

I just saw this linked on dlisted:

http://videogum.com/338622/thats-your-girlfriend-courtney-stodden/top-stories/

The comments are hysterical. She actually _does _remind me of a snake that's trying to unhinge its jaw, now that someone else pointed it out.


----------



## coffeebeene

slightly OT but the yorkie in that last video is so cute. He's probably going to end up wearing pink but he's so cute


----------



## coffeebeene

And I do feel bad for her and hope everything turns out well, but what if this guy ends up dying young? Or even if he lives an average life span? She's going to be a widow at a young age


----------



## ShoeFanatic

coffeebeene said:


> slightly OT but the yorkie in that last video is so cute. He's probably going to end up wearing pink but he's so cute



What's up with her tossing the dog back in his lap..???




aklein said:


> Oh no, she does the weird swallow your head, side eye look in that E! video too.  I guess she thinks it looks sexy and she does seem to only do it when the camera zooms in on her.
> I think they're both on drugs and the more I hear him talk, the more he sets of my gaydar. I just don't buy any of this. At all.



She definitely is on something..
her eyes keep rolling back..it's odd.
Coke/meth addicts have these weird facial movements like she does..

Funny, after watching that clip, my gaydar went off too..
he seemed lucid though. Didn't see where he was on anything..
which doesn't mean he isn't.

A state issued birth certificate has a raised seal...
hmmmm...
it seems SOMEONE that knew her or went to school with her would come forth
and confirm her real age.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Love my Tanos said:


> I just saw this linked on dlisted:
> 
> http://videogum.com/338622/thats-your-girlfriend-courtney-stodden/top-stories/
> 
> The comments are hysterical. She actually _does _remind me of a snake that's trying to unhinge its jaw, now that someone else pointed it out.




OMG..
those comments are the funniest yet..


----------



## katlun

dear mother of god, I have a 15 year old & she is just happy the have gotten her drivers permit

must say I love the comments on this thread, eventhough the topic is so, so wrong but with that 

I really do want to know who was the virgin when they got married, him or her?


----------



## imum

Ewwwwwwww! 16 I don't think so..... She wishes perhaps!
Maybe 16 is referring to the money spent on boobs, nose job, lips & Botox... 16 Grand that is...


----------



## ginaki

PrincessMe said:


> OmGosh she looks like shes on cocaine in this video, even doing that coke thing with her nose
> http://www.eonline.com/videos/v167396_doug-hutchisons-controversial-marriage.html


 
This video is even worse than the first! Why is she doing all these facial expressions? Why can she sit and be normal and calm, instead if moving and toughing her body all the time?


----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


> Well according to the last interview they have ignited the world with their love


 
That might be the best gif I have EVER seen.


----------



## aklein

Uh, Michael K of dlisted.com said she 'makes Ali Lohan look like the freshest newborn in the nursery'.


http://dlisted.com/2011/07/22/courtney-stodden-all-natural


----------



## CobaltBlu

The Anderson Cooper remix of this couples coverage on AC is hilarious. For rill, i am not joking. its rilly rilly funny.

http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/ridiculist-classic-hutchison-stodden-remix/


----------



## PrincessMe

ginaki said:


> This video is even worse than the first! Why is she doing all these facial expressions? Why can she sit and be normal and calm, instead if moving and toughing her body all the time?


 
cocaine!!


----------



## Bentley1

LOVE Anderson for that!!!  

What on earth is wrong with this "girl"  She is so repulsive that I feel sorry for Percy and feel HE is the victim in all of this. And I don't wanna have to feel sorry for Percy!


----------



## bisousx

aklein said:


> Uh, Michael K of dlisted.com said she 'makes Ali Lohan look like the freshest newborn in the nursery'.


----------



## Bentley1

CobaltBlu said:


> Well according to the last interview they have ignited the world with their love
> 
> 
> cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gawker/2011/07/110721stodden2.gif



Best gif ever!!!


----------



## Sternchen

What an idiot... God


----------



## katlun

CobaltBlu said:


> The Anderson Cooper remix of this couples coverage on AC is hilarious. For rill, i am not joking. its rilly rilly funny.
> 
> http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/ridiculist-classic-hutchison-stodden-remix/


 
thanks for sharing 

this clip makes me love AC even more

and she is the oldest 16 I have ever met...and her boobs are real


----------



## katlun

love this guy's take on it all:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9yeVh6r31k&feature=related


----------



## harleyNemma

OMG. Anderson Cooper finally does this couple justice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## knics33

I just read through this entire thread and can not stop laughing!! You guys are hilarious . This whole situation is just painful lol.


----------



## TokidokiAngel

CobaltBlu said:


> The Anderson Cooper remix of this couples coverage on AC is hilarious. For rill, i am not joking. its rilly rilly funny.
> 
> http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/ridiculist-classic-hutchison-stodden-remix/



OMG thank you for posting!! Could NOT stop laughing ... Anderson Cooper is hilarious!!!


----------



## loves

This _*has*_ to be a publicity stunt, there is no way anyone behaves like that irl. She's a caricature, a spoof, a snl skit... If that is the real her (pun intended) she is to be pitied.


But boy does she make great entertainment!


----------



## CobaltBlu

loves said:


> This _*has*_ to be a publicity stunt, there is no way anyone behaves like that irl. She's a caricature, a spoof, a snl skit... If that is the real her (pun intended) she is to be pitied.
> 
> 
> But boy does she make great entertainment!




She is all RILL!!! She said so!! R-I-L-L!! RILL! 

I hope that if they do have a reality show that each episode is only 1 minute long because that is the outside limit of what I can handle. And I RILLY wouldnt want to miss it


----------



## loves

CobaltBlu said:


> She is all RILL!!! She said so!! R-I-L-L!! RILL!
> 
> I hope that if they do have a reality show that each episode is only 1 minute long because that is the outside limit of what I can handle. And I RILLY wouldnt want to miss it



:lolots:


----------



## dreamofpompidou

:lolots: I love Anderson Cooper.


----------



## basicandorganic

Why is ANYONE even giving these losers their 15 minutes of fame?


----------



## Chanel522

OMG... these two are insane and if she is 16 then I'm 8!!  For some reason her mannerisms and crazy amount of make up remind me of Alexis Bellino.  Anyone else see that?  The mmmmhmmmm she does......drives me crazy!  What the hell is that?!


----------



## iluvmybags

CobaltBlu said:


> The Anderson Cooper remix of this couples coverage on AC is hilarious. For rill, i am not joking. its rilly rilly funny.
> 
> http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/ridiculist-classic-hutchison-stodden-remix/


:lolots::lolots::lolots:
Anderson Cooper is the best!!
He's so "rill" and tells it how it is!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Courtney's mom moves in next door and takes over as manager, like her idols Dina Lohan and Kris Jenner.

http://hollywoodite.com/courtney-stodden-mother-admires-dina-lohan-kris-jenner


----------



## bag-mania

^Sounds like mom is desperate for some spillover fame from her train-wreak daughter.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I keep running into these two today, LOL!

Hilarious email exchange "we want money"

http://gawker.com/fameballs/


----------



## CobaltBlu

basicandorganic said:


> Why is ANYONE even giving these losers their 15 minutes of fame?



Because their love is RILL. R-I-L-L  RILL. They lit the world on fire.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I keep running into these two today, LOL!
> 
> Hilarious email exchange "we want money"
> 
> http://gawker.com/fameballs/
> 
> 
> cache.gawker.com/assets/images/comment/7/2011/08/5d2cd79097a433da5d63b1cbf8e4a231/340x.gif


 *right click SAVE* That Gif Is Killer bwahahahaaha!!!!!!!!!


CobaltBlu said:


> Because their love is RILL. R-I-L-L  RILL. They lit the world on fire.



No Rilly, Its like Rill!!


----------



## cfca22

OMG... these two are insane and if she is 16 then I'm 8!! For some reason her mannerisms and crazy amount of make up remind me of Alexis Bellino. Anyone else see that? The mmmmhmmmm she does......drives me crazy! What the hell is that?!




I SEE IT I DO AGREE. ANNOYING PEOPLE


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> *right click SAVE* That Gif Is Killer bwahahahaaha!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No Rilly, Its like Rill!!



Another rilly sexay gif


----------



## elynnin

Didnt they find her marriage certificate and she is 16? Her videos look like 15-16 so I can believe it. 

I don't think her breasts are fake, either. I think they look real.

I think she's gorgeous TBH.


----------



## MCF

I watched an interview they did and her facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## tweegy

WIN!!!! This shall be used!!! 





CobaltBlu said:


> Another rilly sexay gif
> 
> worldofwonder.net/2011/07/26/d09bfbe0_620.gif


----------



## tweegy

MCF said:


> I watched an interview they did and her facial expressions are priceless.




It's like shes having uncontrollable facial spasms


----------



## Bag*Snob

Doesn't it look like a momma bird regurgitating? 







in that


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thank you ladies.  This thread deserves a rill big award!


----------



## pollinilove

do not buy she is 16 she looks like lorenzo lamas ex wife. if she is 16 is she in school?


----------



## CobaltBlu

pollinilove said:


> do not buy she is 16 she looks like lorenzo lamas ex wife. if she is 16 is she in school?



She is Christian Home Schooled, or was. For rill.
I dont know if you have to keep up your schooling when you get married at 16.


----------



## White Orchid

Every time I feel like a little chuckle, I come back to this thread.  That gif is tdf!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You can legally drop out of school at 16...so I doubt she is keeping up with her "homeschooling" anymore.

Her facial expressions are SO disturbing. What is wrong with her? Is she high?


----------



## White Orchid

Please.  There is no way she's 16.  She looks like a hooker high on drugs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I believe she is 16. This is what plastic surgery, horrid makeup/hairstyle/clothing choices, and by the looks of it possibly drugs do to you.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> "Look, Justin Bieber and I were born in the same year!" :lolots:



It still cracks me up that she is younger than Justin Bieber. I'm literally sitting here laughing at this girl. If it wasn't so damn funny, it would be really sad.


----------



## iluvmybags

> *'He's not creepy': Krista Stodden defends 51-year-old Doug Hutchison's marriage to her teenage daughter Courtney*
> 
> Green Mile actor Doug Hutchison, 51, shocked many with his controversial marriage to 16-year-old Courtney Stodden.
> 
> But now, Courtney's mother Krista has come to the defence of her new son-in-law.
> 
> 'Hes not creepy,' she told Radar. 'He is such a great guy, hes so intelligent.'
> 
> Krista, who stepped out in Los Angeles with her daughter and Green Mile actor Doug earlier today, is not perturbed by the 35-year age gap.
> 
> 'I see why theyre together, he looks like hes in his early 30s, and Courtney looks like hes in her late 20s,' she told the website.
> 
> 'Its like theyre talking about someone else when they say bad things about Doug. Hes with my daughter and I wouldnt want a creepy guy with my daughter. Hes a wonderful, great man.'
> 
> Krista looked more than happy as she ran errands with the unlikely couple.
> 
> Courtney, who is a wannabe singer and actress, wore her usual full face of makeup in a black strapless dress and platform heels.
> 
> She joined her husband of three months, who wore a more casual ensemble of khaki shorts and polo shirt.
> 
> Radar has also reported that Krista has become Courtney's manager and has moved in next door to her daughter in Los Angeles.
> 
> 'Doug was managing Courtney's career, but he has so many things coming his way that he just can't handle it all,' she told the website. 'It will be better for Courtney with me managing her.
> 
> 'I love my daughter, and I've been a good parent,' she added.
> 
> The controversial couple married in Las Vegas back in May where it is legal for a 16-year-old to wed with their parents' blessing.
> 
> The couple initially met over the Internet when Courtney signed up for acting classes on Doug's website.























Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-defence-saying-Hes-creepy.html#ixzz1UEk9SD7n


----------



## admat97

Well...if he looks like he's in his early 30's, then I look like late 20's...which I absolutely do NOT. :giggles:


----------



## Radissen

ginaki said:


> At first I thought that this is a funny video, you know like someone took small parts of other videos, edited them, and made this video for a joke.
> Then I watched the interview and oh my God it is not a funny video!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is really creepy! I would be afraid to be with her alone in a house for sure!
> 
> This ''hmm hmmm'' thins she does all the time when he speaks, like she agrees with everything he says is really annoying!


 

OMG why does she keep making these sex faces???? She is one creepy weirdo!


----------



## Radissen

Oops ment to link to the video.


----------



## admat97

CobaltBlu said:


> The Anderson Cooper remix of this couples coverage on AC is hilarious. For rill, i am not joking. its rilly rilly funny.
> 
> http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/ridiculist-classic-hutchison-stodden-remix/



This is just disturbing and hysterical at the same time.

What are those faces she's making??


----------



## CobaltBlu

admat97 said:


> This is just disturbing and hysterical at the same time.
> 
> *What are those faces she's making??*



The faces of Rill Love that ignited the world on fire. For Rill.


----------



## ilvoelv

She's disgusting! I saw her on ABC and she was pouting and sticking her breasts out and popping poses every 2 seconds. Shes absolutely disgusting. If she didn't marry this guy she would be some porn star. She looks like shes in her 30's. Yuck.


----------



## yajaira

ilvoelv said:


> She's disgusting! I saw her on ABC and she was pouting and sticking her breasts out and popping poses every 2 seconds. Shes absolutely disgusting. If she didn't marry this guy she would be some porn star. She looks like shes in her 30's. Yuck.



..........maybe even in the 40's..........

I saw it too and she was licking her lips ( in a nasty way) and making "strange" faces when looking at her hub. eww!


----------



## kymmie

Next up, an accidental release of their sex tape!  She is already practicing her facial expressions!


----------



## admat97

This reminds me of Angelina J. when she was with Billy Bob, getting out of the limo onto the red carpet. She was licking her lips and looking like she just gave him a b...j... They bragged that they had sex on the way there.


----------



## ilvoelv

yajaira said:


> ..........maybe even in the 40's..........
> 
> I saw it too and she was licking her lips ( in a nasty way) and making "strange" faces when looking at her hub. eww!



When I first saw the video I really asked myself which one if the 51 year old?!!


----------



## inbloom1

I believe she's 16. She's just a rough 16. Her parents have also obviously found a plastic surgeon that consented to work on her because she's had some very obvious plastic surgery as well.

And the faces she pulls in the interviews!!! It's like a child trying to be sexy who clearly has no idea what sexy even is. It's like she's seen porno and thinks that's how adult women look desirable and (dare I say it) demure and sexy. Also looks like drugs to me, from the way she moves and twitches, but I can't tell what kind. 

The whole thing is odd... but this being America, none of it surprises me in the least.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Every time I see this thread at the top of my screen I burst into laughter.


----------



## coconutsboston

Given, he doesn't look 51, but if she's 16, then my a** is a typewriter.


----------



## tweegy

ilvoelv said:


> When I first saw the video I really asked myself which one if the 51 year old?!!



_***Bah Dum Ching** _


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

D-Listed posted some of he tweets, here is a choice selection:

_A soft sensation sweetly kisses my body as I prepare for a sexy hot photo shoot this afternoon. What a breathtaking morning it has been! _

_Stepped my paws into a sexy wet cat-suit; Prowling mysteriously around the house while lickin' my lips searchin' for some nip! MEEEOWWW! _

_Just returned from a lovely Sunday morning service @ church today. Kickin back at home now while sporting a HOT mini-retro-jumper! CLASSIC!_

_I love these steamy mornings that allow you to erotically roll out of bed in nothing but your cheeky string bikini. Mmm, how electrifying!_

_Spreading Victoria's Secret's Love Spell lotion all over my smooth body. Mmm... So sensual... so sweet. This scent is delicious!_

I have no words. This is too funny to be true... here is the link.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Her Twitter reads like a SNL sketch!!! But I think she IS for real! (i.e. she really IS that ridiculous!) My faves are: 

Spreading Victoria's Secret's Love Spell lotion all over my smooth body. Mmm... So sensual... so sweet. This scent is delicious!

Mmm... My rock-hard abs work perfectly as a delicious goodie dish! ;-x

What a sensuous Saturday morning this is: The whimsical palm trees are lightly swaying, while the soft breeze sweetly kisses my body. Mmm...

It's a beautiful Saturday today in L.A. So, first thing is first: Wet'n WILD house cleaning... And THEN playful fun in the sensuous sun! ;-x


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Playful fun in the sensuous sun... she's LA's new Shakespeare... she should publish a collection of her own sonnets dedicated to her creepy husband.


----------



## tweegy

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Her Twitter reads like a SNL sketch!!! But I think she IS for real! (i.e. she really IS that ridiculous!) My faves are:
> 
> Spreading Victoria's Secret's Love Spell lotion all over my smooth body. Mmm... So sensual... so sweet. This scent is delicious!
> 
> Mmm... My rock-hard abs work perfectly as a delicious goodie dish! ;-x
> 
> What a sensuous Saturday morning this is: The whimsical palm trees are lightly swaying, while the soft breeze sweetly kisses my body. Mmm...
> 
> It's a beautiful Saturday today in L.A. So, first thing is first: Wet'n WILD house cleaning... And THEN playful fun in the sensuous sun! ;-x





Oh



My


GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

KristyDarling said:


> *Spreading Victoria's Secret's Love Spell lotion all over my smooth body. *Mmm... So sensual... so sweet. This scent is delicious!



If she is hoping that this will get her an endorsement deal with Victoria's Secret she had better think again. They are more likely to sue her for defamation of their product!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Lmao at those tweets!!!! :lolots:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

is that rilly her? We looked for her twitter when this mess started and didnt find one. This is pretty new, maybe it is for rill.

 I just cant believe this stuff. I feel like I need a shower. She is just gross.


----------



## FashionGal18

I just cant believe this stuff. I feel like I need a shower. She is just gross.[/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## bnjj

OMG those tweets are hilarious.


----------



## Chanel522

I've heard it all :lolots::lolots:


----------



## admat97

I am sensually looking at my computer while I drool in an erotically and sultry moist area of my home.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

admat97 said:


> I am sensually looking at my computer while I drool in an erotically and sultry moist area of my home.



:lolots:


----------



## harleyNemma

OMG. I have not laughed this hard in a long time. 


Thank you, I rilly appreciate it.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

CobaltBlu said:


> Seriously you have to listen to her talk, she is beyond irritating. I only lasted 30 seconds.



You got 25 seconds on me...I stopped after 5...I had to control my urge to attack my monitor and speaker, lol


----------



## KristyDarling

admat97 said:


> I am sensually looking at my computer while I drool in an erotically and sultry moist area of my home.



Mmmmm. My deliciously soft skin is getting all tingly reading these sensuous posts...I rilly need to sweetly slip into my silky Body By Victoria negligee and let my lover feed me deliciously. Mmmmm.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Red alert! There's a new Baywatch babe on the beach.
> 
> Sadly this isn't a casting call for the a remake of the classic life guard television series, but a Twitter pic of Pamela Anderson wannabe and teen bride, Courtney Stodden.
> 
> The 16-year-old blonde bombshell tweeted the photo of curvaceous figure in the iconic red swimming costume yesterday with the message, 'Just completed my session; Court does Pam! XO's.'
> 
> Stodden became a household name on May 20 when she married 51-year-old Green Mile star Doug Hutchison in a whirlwind Las Vegas ceremony.
> 
> Despite her mother, Krista, claiming that Courtney is a good, Christian girl, the high-cut swim suit and provocative pose suggest a much raunchier reality.
> 
> Stodden wasn't even born when Baywatch hit the airwaves in 1990 and catapulted Pamela Anderson to instant fame as she ran down the beach alongside a bare-chested David Hasslehoff.
> 
> The signature fire engine red swimming costume decorated the walls of teenage boys around the world in the 1990s when Pamela was in her prime.
> 
> Baywatch was the most watched TV show, topping 1.1 billion viewers worldwide each week, states the Guinness Book of Records.
> 
> While Stodden is no where near as famous or talented as Pammy, she is turning into a queen of self-promotion.
> 
> According to RadarOnline.com, the newly-wed and her actor husband are reportedly in talks to star in a reality show about their lives and the controversy surrounding them since they walked down the aisle.
> 
> Stodden is a regular voice on Twitter and along the sexy photo she posts startling mature tweets for a schhol girl.
> 
> 'Slowly slipping under these sensuous silk covers as I lie down in bed & entertain myself w/the classic movie "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes,"' she wrote last night.
> Before posting the controversial Baywatch pose, the aspiring model and actress teased: 'A soft sensation sweetly kisses my body as I prepare for a sexy hot photo shoot this afternoon. What a breathtaking morning it has been! '
> 
> Despite her raunchy messages and sex kitten photo shoots, Courtney's mother is adamant that her daughter didn't have sex before marriage.
> 
> 'Courtney was a virgin when she married Doug. She is a good Christian girl.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-hot-bombshell-hit-beach.html#ixzz1VGzUAEUr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The serious problem with the reenactment of Pam is:

1) Pam was almost twice her age when she was on Baywatch.

2) She showed less crotch than this child.


----------



## aklein

The 'Baywatch' picture really makes my vagina hurt.


----------



## Coco Belle

aklein said:


> The 'Baywatch' picture really makes my vagina hurt.



I know right!


----------



## admat97

The huge difference is that Pam was naturally sexy (I'm not talking about her breasts) and beautiful. This girl just isn't.


----------



## MM83

admat97 said:


> I am sensually looking at my computer while I drool in an erotically and sultry moist area of my home.



I just snorted, thanks. 

I just discovered her Twitter, it's fantastically horrible. It's like she's reading the Big Thesaurus of Sexy Words while she types these, or Penthouse letters, either/or. Although, I'm sure Doug is the one writing these, I can't imagine any woman, or girl, actually thinking these up. It reeks of horny old man.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Two Words:

RILL. SENSUAL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is my favorite thread. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-hot-bombshell-hit-beach.html#ixzz1VGzUAEUr


 *Crosses legs* ..... 


Can that be classed as abuse?


----------



## Sweetpea83

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is my favorite thread. It just keeps getting better.




I keep coming in here and giggling...after seeing her pics..


----------



## harleyNemma

It's kinda like she found "Mad Libs for Wannabe Porn Stars - Vol. 1, 2 & 3" and is using them for Twitter ideas.


----------



## iluvmybags

harleyNemma said:


> It's kinda like she found "Mad Libs for Wannabe Porn Stars - Vol. 1, 2 & 3" and is using them for Twitter ideas.


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## novella

CobaltBlu said:


> The Anderson Cooper remix of this couples coverage on AC is hilarious. For rill, i am not joking. its rilly rilly funny.
> 
> http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/ridiculist-classic-hutchison-stodden-remix/



I love Anderson Cooper! 

Her Twitter feed is definitely like a tweeting Cinemax movie. It's both hilarious and sad. 



harleyNemma said:


> It's kinda like she found "Mad Libs for Wannabe Porn Stars - Vol. 1, 2 & 3" and is using them for Twitter ideas.



LOL good one!


----------



## Bentley1

Wentworth-Roth said:


> D-Listed posted some of he tweets, here is a choice selection:
> 
> _A soft sensation sweetly kisses my body as I prepare for a sexy hot photo shoot this afternoon. What a breathtaking morning it has been! _
> 
> _Stepped my paws into a sexy wet cat-suit; Prowling mysteriously around the house while lickin' my lips searchin' for some nip! MEEEOWWW! _
> 
> _Just returned from a lovely Sunday morning service @ church today. Kickin back at home now while sporting a HOT mini-retro-jumper! CLASSIC!_
> 
> _I love these steamy mornings that allow you to erotically roll out of bed in nothing but your cheeky string bikini. Mmm, how electrifying!_
> 
> _Spreading Victoria's Secret's Love Spell lotion all over my smooth body. Mmm... So sensual... so sweet. This scent is delicious!_
> 
> I have no words. This is too funny to be true... here is the link.




Get the funk outta here.  Is this for real????   :okay:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

OMG!!!!!!! hahahahaha :lolots: sad & funny!


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> It's kinda like she found "Mad Libs for Wannabe Porn Stars - Vol. 1, 2 & 3" and is using them for Twitter ideas.



 Baha!!!


----------



## admat97

As I seductively got out of bed this morning and my legs cracked in a sexy provocative rhythm. I sauntered erotically to my deliciously sensuous coffee maker and my senses and erogenous zone awakened when I bumped into the counter.


----------



## tweegy

admat97 said:


> As I seductively got out of bed this morning and my legs cracked in a sexy provocative rhythm. I sauntered erotically to my deliciously sensuous coffee maker and my senses and erogenous zone awakened when I bumped into the counter.



I wiped the luscious crust out of my eye this morning when I awoke. I also had the most sexy morning breath..


----------



## Love my Tanos

This girl creeps me the hell out. On the one hand, she's a married lady and it's logical that she's enjoying a fulfilling sex life. Especially if she really was a virgin, and is now in some kind of sex haze where she thinks she's the first person who ever did it. On the other hand, SHE'S SUPPOSEDLY 16! and in that respect I think of her as a child. It's creepy for a child to be talking about sensuous palm trees and using her rock hard abs as a goodie tray, or whatever nonsense that was. SLOW YOUR ROLL, girl. Save something for your husband. She went from 'good Christian girl' to Chief Ho on the Stroll in about 90 seconds. This is all so gross.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

_Gratifying our glorious Lord for all of the beauty that He continuously blesses each and every one of us with. Thank you, Jesus! XO's ;-x_

I think she is talking about her husband's you know what. I refuse to believe this girl is one bit religious.


----------



## admat97

tweegy said:


> I wiped the luscious crust out of my eye this morning when I awoke. I also had the most sexy morning breath..



:lolots:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who'd a thunk that the "16" year old would be the creepy one in this relationship.


----------



## Northergirl

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who'd a thunk that the "16" year old would be the creepy one in this relationship.


----------



## Flip88

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who'd a thunk that the "16" year old would be the creepy one in this relationship.


----------



## nastasja

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-hot-bombshell-hit-beach.html#ixzz1VGzUAEUr


 
that looks painful!


----------



## nastasja

Bag*Snob said:


> Doesn't it look like a momma bird regurgitating?


 
Either that...or a tweeker in dire need of a glass of water.


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden
> 
> 
> Just completed a lengthy day of luxurious shopping... Now it's time to satisfy myself with a delicious dinner... Yummy!
> 
> 23 hours ago


----------



## manditex

She looks to be in her 30's what kind of publicity stunt is this? I'm not buyin 16!


----------



## CobaltBlu

@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
Took off my clothes & slowly cooling down by dipping myself into a pleasurable pool. Ah... so refreshing! 
12 hours ago via web


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Returned from a late night walk through these angelic alleys of the Hollywood hills w/ my love. I taste God's beauty with great gratitude...
2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## admat97

^ In the angelic alleys or Hollywood Hills? B**ch Please!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## annemerrick

This thread cracks me UP!!!  My husband and I were in LA a few weeks ago (staying in Hollywood).  I was telling him about this story and he insisted that it couldn't be true!  Go figure...the only "celebrity" I saw while we were in LA...was the husband!  We saw him walking up from Hollywood Blvd. area....and I couldn't believe it!  I said, "THERE he is...that is the guy I was telling you about!!"


----------



## Coco Belle

Love my Tanos said:


> This girl creeps me the hell out. On the one hand, she's a married lady and it's logical that she's enjoying a fulfilling sex life. Especially if she really was a virgin, and is now in some kind of sex haze where she thinks she's the first person who ever did it. On the other hand, SHE'S SUPPOSEDLY 16! and in that respect I think of her as a child. It's creepy for a child to be talking about sensuous palm trees and using her rock hard abs as a goodie tray, or whatever nonsense that was. SLOW YOUR ROLL, girl. Save something for your husband. She went from 'good Christian girl' to Chief Ho on the Stroll in about 90 seconds. This is all so gross.



Started bolding the parts of this I agree with, and it quickly became apparent that I agree with ALL of it.

Preach!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Every time I see that "rock hard abs as a goodie tray" I giggle and wake the dogs.

I hope Anderson Cooper reads her twitter, rilly. its time for another retrospective.


----------



## loves

Gawd I love this thread! The replies here are HILARIOUS


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Took off my clothes & slowly cooling down by dipping myself into a pleasurable pool. Ah... so refreshing!
> 12 hours ago via web
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Returned from a late night walk through these *angelic alleys* of the Hollywood hills w/ my love. I taste God's beauty with great gratitude...
> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply




Angelic alleys?!? Seriously..?


----------



## aklein

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angelic alleys?!? Seriously..?


 
This is what happens when kids are 'homeschooled' so they can 'work on their careers'.


----------



## harleyNemma

@CourtneyStodden
*Softly kissing my exhilarated body with God's sweet suns* beaming warmth and it's touchable light. Mmm this is stimulating! 
4 hours ago 

Uh....say, wuh-huh?


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> *Softly kissing my exhilarated body with God's sweet suns* beaming warmth and it's touchable light. Mmm this is stimulating!
> 4 hours ago
> 
> Uh....say, wuh-huh?


Okay this bish needs a dictionary!


----------



## tweegy

:lolots: Joel from the soup messed her up on her tweets!!!!


----------



## admat97

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> *Softly kissing my exhilarated body with God's sweet suns* beaming warmth and it's touchable light. Mmm this is stimulating!
> 4 hours ago
> 
> Uh....say, wuh-huh?



MmmMMmmm..."God's sweet suns beaming warmth and it's touchable light". I gots to get me some.:buttercup:


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> :lolots: Joel from the soup messed her up on her tweets!!!!



I saw that too!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> *Softly kissing my exhilarated body with God's sweet suns* beaming warmth and it's touchable light. Mmm this is stimulating!
> 4 hours ago
> 
> Uh....say, wuh-huh?



It's stimulating doll!!


----------



## harleyNemma

lkrp123 said:


> It's stimulating doll!!



OH MON DIEU....I, like, know...right?! Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Encore Hermes

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who'd a thunk that the "16" year old would be the creepy one in this relationship.


----------



## novella

tweegy said:


> :lolots: Joel from the soup messed her up on her tweets!!!!



I love Joel and that was hilarious!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots: 

This is great.


----------



## Love my Tanos

Coco Belle said:


> Started bolding the parts of this I agree with, and it quickly became apparent that I agree with ALL of it.
> 
> Preach!



LOL!

I guess these two really believe that any publicity is good publicity. I would've thought that a 51yo would have enough life experience to perhaps direct his teenage wife to portray herself in maybe a more respectable way, but I guess if it gets people talking, then they're happy.

Honestly if my SO started tweeting about his sensual palm tree and having God's majestic sunbeams touch him or whatever, I would lock the computer up til he got some damn sense! Imagine the mortification!


----------



## KristyDarling

The latest:
*
Sending all of my exotic love & sexual gratitude to the actress who portrayed me on The Soup last night on E! 
23 minutes ago

Stepping out to run a few errands while rockin' a mini skin-tight blouse, daisy-dukes & sultry stilettos! Love, Your All American Girl XOs!
*


----------



## PrincessTingTing

KristyDarling said:


> The latest:
> *
> Sending all of my exotic love & sexual gratitude to the actress who portrayed me on The Soup last night on E!
> 23 minutes ago
> 
> Stepping out to run a few errands while rockin' a mini skin-tight blouse, daisy-dukes & sultry stilettos! Love, Your All American Girl XOs!
> *



omg...she needs to just vanish...like now!


----------



## ChanelMommy

He's a creeper!


----------



## Questionable

Shes not 16 hahaha


----------



## CobaltBlu

ilove6kies said:


> omg...she needs to just vanish...like now!



Vanish?? And leave us empty, and Courtneyless? No more tweets? No more gifs, no more colorful dogs? No more music videos? No more photoshoots?

No more Anderson Cooper retrospectives? 

Take it back!!! 

The Courtney blowback is 100% more entertaining than the actual Courtney!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Vanish?? And leave us empty, and Courtneyless? No more tweets? No more gifs, no more colorful dogs? No more music videos? No more photoshoots?
> 
> No more Anderson Cooper retrospectives?
> 
> Take it back!!!
> 
> The Courtney *blowback* is 100% more entertaining than the actual Courtney!



Mmmm...Blowback...so stimulating!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

CobaltBlu said:


> Vanish?? And leave us empty, and Courtneyless? No more tweets? No more gifs, no more colorful dogs? No more music videos? No more photoshoots?
> 
> No more Anderson Cooper retrospectives?
> 
> Take it back!!!
> 
> The Courtney blowback is 100% more entertaining than the actual Courtney!


----------



## harleyNemma

@CourtneyStodden 

Dipping myself into a creamy satin dress that whispers nothing but sweet seduction... Purrrrr! ;-x
15 hours ago

LOOK! She's learned a NEW emoticon!


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> 
> Dipping myself into a creamy satin dress that whispers nothing but sweet seduction... Purrrrr! ;-x
> 15 hours ago
> 
> LOOK! She's learned a NEW emoticon!



:lolots:

I cant bring myself to click "follow" but I do love her tweets.
My new theories: 

1. She is a brilliant performance artist and this is all her art. including her music videos. it is a multi-media commentary on the state of our culture.

2. She is a genius and secretly in graduate school working on her PhD thesis on age and female stereotypes/identification based on perceived image and appearance.

Another blog suggested she has an addiction to ambien, so that is also in the hopper.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> :lolots:
> 
> *I cant bring myself to click "follow" but I do love her tweets.*
> My new theories:
> 
> 1. She is a brilliant performance artist and this is all her art. including her music videos. it is a multi-media commentary on the state of our culture.
> 
> 2. She is a genius and secretly in graduate school working on her PhD thesis on age and female stereotypes/identification based on perceived image and appearance.
> 
> Another blog suggested she has an addiction to ambien, so that is also in the hopper.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know.... but I think I may have to follow for a laugh!! Its just too much!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know.... but I think I may have to follow for a laugh!! Its just too much!!



She has added 5K followers since thursday, roughly.
how many do you think Oprah has added. HA. rilly. who's a big star now, huh?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She has added 5K followers since thursday, roughly.
> how many do you think Oprah has added. HA. rilly. who's a big star now, huh?




I rilly think the soup helped with that! He cracked up on her tweets  and that show aired Friday. Rilly


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Are you ready Australia?! Don't miss me today LIVE on The Morning Show with my precious pink pooch! XO's God Bless, Love Courtney
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


ETA: I can pretty much guarantee that australia is NOT ready for this, hahhah


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love this one.

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Experiencing such a wet 'n wild afternoon by turning on a water hose and squirting it all over my heated flesh! Mmm feeling rejuvenated! XOs
22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> 
> Dipping myself into a creamy satin dress that whispers nothing but sweet seduction... Purrrrr! ;-x
> 15 hours ago
> 
> LOOK! She's learned a NEW emoticon!



this twitter poster bish belongs on PF. And owes me a keyboard:


de_la_perry Call Me Stacy 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden how can you dip yourself into a seductive screaming satin dresswhen kim kardashian is married!? were you not invited????
17 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> this twitter poster bish belongs on PF. And owes me a keyboard:
> 
> 
> de_la_perry Call Me Stacy
> @
> @CourtneyStodden how can you dip yourself into a seductive screaming satin dresswhen kim kardashian is married!? were you not invited????
> 17 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


 OMG!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

CobaltBlu said:


> I love this one.
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Experiencing such a wet 'n wild afternoon by turning on a water hose and squirting it all over *my heated flesh*! Mmm feeling rejuvenated! XOs
> 22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Was she shoved into the furnace?  Heated flesh...lol!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> I love this one.
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Experiencing such a wet 'n wild afternoon by turning on a water hose and squirting it all over my heated flesh! Mmm feeling rejuvenated! XOs
> 22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



I know, right?!  It's nice to know she can be so easily amused with just a water hose.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ilove6kies said:


> Was she shoved into the furnace?  Heated flesh...lol!!!



My gwad that's so funny.

I would not go near that hose after she did what I think she really did to it.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My gwad that's so funny.
> 
> I would not go near that hose after she did what I think she really did to it.


----------



## MCF

AH! I have no idea what to think of her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

MCF said:


> AH! I have no idea what to think of her.



Dont think. just enjoy the experience as it sensually unfolds, like a gift of gentle rain on a parched world.


----------



## MCF

CobaltBlu said:


> Dont think. just enjoy the experience as it sensually unfolds, like a gift of gentle rain on a parched world.



HAHA! You just made me laugh so hard.


----------



## CobaltBlu

MCF said:


> HAHA! You just made me laugh so hard.



Good!  Laughing is fun!


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Need a little glimpse of our appearance on The Morning Show?! Get yourself satisfied here!  au.tv.yahoo.com/the-morning-sh&#8230;
9 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/the-morning-show/video/-/watch/26372699/teen-bride-takes-on-critics/

embrace it!!!


She was kind of funny but that whole thing with the strap was irritating. She did not seem drugged, which was a plus.

But all the BS about her being an iconic beauty like sharon tate or marilyn monroe. SMH


----------



## admat97

I just don't know what to say and that is NOT like me.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Good!  Laughing is fun!


 
Which is the primary purpose of this thread! Love it, Dolls! xo


----------



## New-New

CobaltBlu said:


> Dont think. just enjoy the experience as it sensually unfolds, like a gift of gentle rain on a parched world.



*faints dramatically into Walmart casket*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe, love coming back to this thread.


----------



## MCF

She is no where near Sharon Tate status (I adore Sharon Tate so I'm a bit protective).  She didn't use any of her creepy descriptive language in the interview. I missed it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ yes, the interview was a let down in that respect. No new tweets this morning, either. I hope she doesnt go mainstream on us!!


----------



## solange

CobaltBlu said:


> Dont think. just enjoy the experience as it sensually unfolds, like a gift of gentle rain on a parched world.



Rilly, CobaltBlu, I think that was too grammatically correct.


----------



## CobaltBlu

solange said:


> Rilly, CobaltBlu, I think that was too grammatically correct.





Funny you said that....I was actually going to say "gift of gentle sun on a parched world" which seemed more what she would say...but I was afraid people would think *I* was the idiot, LOL!


----------



## solange

Well, in her defense, she's only 16. And education in the US has gone downhill.


----------



## aklein

This thread always makes me laugh.  Can we change the name of the thread so that it has Courtney's name in it?


----------



## chantal1922

omg these tweets


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> ^^ yes, the interview was a let down in that respect. No new tweets this morning, either. *I hope she doesnt go mainstream on us!!*


 
Her 15 minutes would completely expire if she does! 

This thread has become my "happy place" in an otherwise stressful day....


----------



## Jeneen

oh, so *this* is where you bishes go when you disappear. 

Oygraciousgoodness this girl is a mess.


----------



## harleyNemma

Oooooo, maybe I'll get to see her "LIVE" when I'm in Santa Monica in September.....

Courtney Stodden
Had a blast last night @ the Santa Monica Pier. I loved performing dances on the light up poles. Who knew a ferris wheel could be so fun?!

13 minutes ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

aklein said:


> This thread always makes me laugh.  Can we change the name of the thread so that it has Courtney's name in it?




Good idea..


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Oooooo, maybe I'll get to see her "LIVE" when I'm in Santa Monica in September.....
> 
> Courtney Stodden
> Had a blast last night @ the Santa Monica Pier. I loved performing dances on the light up poles. Who knew a ferris wheel could be so fun?!
> 
> 13 minutes ago



And she's back!! :lolots:


----------



## PrincessTingTing

harleyNemma said:


> Oooooo, maybe I'll get to see her "LIVE" when I'm in Santa Monica in September.....
> 
> Courtney Stodden
> Had a blast last night @ the Santa Monica Pier. I loved performing dances on the light up poles. *Who knew a ferris wheel could be so fun?!*
> 
> 13 minutes ago



Yeah no kidding....who knew!


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Oooooo, maybe I'll get to see her "LIVE" when I'm in Santa Monica in September.....
> 
> Courtney Stodden
> Had a blast last night @ the Santa Monica Pier. I loved performing dances on the light up poles. Who knew a ferris wheel could be so fun?!
> 
> 13 minutes ago




Uhoh She's slipping.... I thought she would have asked _Who knew a ferris wheel could be so sensuous_


----------



## CCfor C

aklein said:


> Oh no, she does the weird swallow your head, side eye look in that E! video too.  I guess she thinks it looks sexy and she does seem to only do it when the camera zooms in on her.
> I think they're both on drugs and the more I hear him talk, *the more he sets of my gaydar. I just don't buy any of this. At all.*





Totally agree here...I was thinking the same thing when I watched the most recent video posted. $$$$$$$$$$$$, anyone? Too bad there are so many people that would do anything for it!

Love all the sleuthing and side-eying on here...and I feel the sorriest for her dogs!


----------



## CCfor C

admat97 said:


> I am sensually looking at my computer while I drool in an erotically and sultry moist area of my home.





!


----------



## harleyNemma

Doin' her job...amusing the babysitter....

Courtney Stodden
While Doug prepares a delicious din-din, I arouse his appetite by shakin it on the kitchen counter to "Car Candy" ... Just doin' my job! 
44 minutes ago


----------



## admat97

Just call me silly but, "shakin it on the kitchen counter" doesn't sound very sexy.


----------



## Megs

admat97 said:


> Just call me silly but, "shakin it on the kitchen counter" doesn't sound very sexy.



I was thinkin' the same thing!!


----------



## admat97

Yes!! Thanks so much Meg for changing the title! Let the games really begin!


----------



## ByeKitty

She must be the...erm.. most sensual 16-year-old on earth!


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> She must be the...erm.. most sensual 16-year-old on earth!



Rilly!


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Rilly!



I just feel the moist dripping in my sensual bikini bottoms when I read her sexy tweets. She should write a novel, she is truly gifted in the sensual writing department! God bless!


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is beginning to be my favorite thread...lol...


----------



## CobaltBlu

The responses to her tweets are sometimes hysterical 

brittanyvh Brittany 
Courtney Stodden's twitter (@courtneystodden) reminds me of all the fun and innocence age 16 brought me. Ah, to be young again.
12 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> I just feel the moist dripping in my sensual bikini bottoms when I read her sexy tweets. She should write a novel, she is truly gifted in the sensual writing department! God bless!


I know!! My luscious arm pits become so moist that not even my deoderant can contain the excitement!




Sweetpea83 said:


> This is beginning to be my favorite thread...lol...


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Chanel522

:lolots: these two are hilarious!!!  I would feel like such a shmuck if I talked like that and my husband would probably fall to the ground in uncontrollable laughter!!


----------



## aklein

Lol at the new title.  I was looking for the old thread with the old title.


----------



## tweegy

It should be 

_Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchison's Rilly Sensuous thread..for rill_


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> The responses to her tweets are sometimes hysterical
> 
> brittanyvh Brittany
> Courtney Stodden's twitter (@courtneystodden) reminds me of all the fun and innocence age 16 brought me. Ah, to be young again.
> 12 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## PrincessTingTing

How much do you all wanna bet 90% of her vocabs can be found in Victoria Secret's catalog and/or the back description of their body lotion?  lol


----------



## harleyNemma

ilove6kies said:


> How much do you all wanna bet 90% of her vocabs can be found in Victoria Secret's catalog and/or the back description of their body lotion? lol


 
Nah, I think she gets her inspiration from phone sex line transcripts.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I loathe to say this, but her plan is working. Even if I only type "court" into my browser's google toolbar her name appears as second suggestion. Her tweets are conquering the world.


----------



## KristyDarling

You just KNOW she stays up late every night watching Skinemax flicks with her husband, taking notes on horny facial expressions, eye rolls, and lip licks.  

This "story" is no longer about a 16 year old kid marrying a 51 year old perv....it's all about how freakin' CREEPY Courtney is! There has got to be a name for whatever psychological or emotional disorder she has.


----------



## MCF

This is officially my favorite thread.


----------



## harleyNemma

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I loathe to say this, but her plan is working. Even if I only type "court" into my browser's google toolbar her name appears as second suggestion. *Her tweets are conquering the world*.


 

All 60 of them....and counting.


----------



## tweegy

This has me wondering if she reads here...




> CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Off to run my productive-fulfilled errands under the humid sky, while nothing but utter sex-appeal slowly drips from my rill curvy-bod. ;-x
> 5 minutes ago


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> I know!! My luscious arm pits become so moist that not even my deoderant can contain the excitement!


Oh hun, don't you use the angelically sexy Victoria's Secret deodorant?
It sure is my little secret... and my sensual partner's


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Oh hun, don't you use the angelically sexy Victoria's Secret deodorant?
> It sure is my little secret... and my sensual partner's


Rilly??


----------



## Encore Hermes

ilove6kies said:


> How much do you all wanna bet 90% of her vocabs can be found in Victoria Secret's catalog and/or the back description of their body lotion?  lol





harleyNemma said:


> Nah, I think she gets her inspiration from phone sex line transcripts.



I think she steals from cheesy romance novels.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Rilly??



Fo rill!


----------



## lkrp123

My rill curvy bod cannot handle the stimulation of the rill emotionally deep tweets.. ;-0XXX


----------



## lkrp123

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she steals from cheesy romance novels.
> 
> fabioifc.com/Bookcover_Shots/scoundrels_captiv_web.jpg



rilly?


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> This has me wondering if she reads here...




that bish better not be stealing our material!! 
for rill!!!

*hair toss*


----------



## Miss Kris

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> *Softly kissing my exhilarated body with God's sweet suns* beaming warmth and it's touchable light. Mmm this is stimulating!
> 4 hours ago
> 
> Uh....say, wuh-huh?



If Jesus was still in his tomb, he would be rolling in his grave over the way this girl uses God in her sentences.

PS:  I tried to hike my undies up like she does in the bay watch bathing suit, but alas, all it resulted in was camel toe.  NOT attractive.


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know.... but I think I may have to follow for a laugh!! Its just too much!!



I'm going to do it dolls.  I am going to break the barrier and follow her.


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> I know!! My luscious arm pits become so moist that not even my deoderant can contain the excitement!



Omg STOP it!  *dead*


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> This has me wondering if she reads here...
> Quote:
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Off to run my productive-fulfilled errands* under the humid sky, while nothing but utter sex-appeal slowly drips from my rill curvy-bod. ;-x
> 5 minutes ago



OK, but who the heck runs "productive-fulfilled errands" on this thread?!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> I'm going to do it dolls.  I am going to break the barrier and follow her.



DO IT!!! I did it. Its so stimulating. Every morning I feast on her luscious tweets! So stimulating, MEOW :-x



harleyNemma said:


> OK, but who the heck runs "productive-fulfilled errands" on this thread?!!



Courtney Stodden, That's Who!!



Ok, courtney fans. We need to step up our game.
I may be wrong but I believe we missed this incredible gem. 

You are going to need to be sitting down, because its RILLY a lot to process.





sit down!!!












I mean it!!!











OK
For rill.


----------



## CobaltBlu

You're Welcome!!


----------



## harleyNemma

^^ OH MON DIEU. Is THAT what she wore when she was walkin' on Hollywood BLVD?!

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Took a stimulating stroll on Hollywood BLVD with my pink pup. I love how the evening breeze slightly blows through my hair & touches me. 
4 hours ago

ETA: Showed the DIVINE Miss Courtney to my sister and she said "Sorry, if THAT is 16....I am 6" Muwhahahahahaha


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OmG this girl is bonkers LOL I was wondering why this thread was still getting bumped..it never stops!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> ^^ OH MON DIEU. Is THAT what she wore when she was walkin' on Hollywood BLVD?!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Took a stimulating stroll on Hollywood BLVD with my pink pup. I love how the evening breeze slightly blows through my hair & touches me.
> 4 hours ago
> 
> ETA: Showed the DIVINE Miss Courtney to my sister and she said "Sorry, if THAT is 16....I am 6" Muwhahahahahaha



I am not sure what she wore on her stimulating, slightly hair-blowing stroll. This completely outlandish and ill-fitting outfit was posted with this otherwise milquetoast tweet...august 11. Were we asleep??? How did we miss it??


My pink pooch & I reunited! http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...urtney-stodden-pink-dog-doug-hutchison-photos http://pic.twitter.com/rmcwX3m


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> I am not sure what she wore on her stimulating, slightly hair-blowing stroll. This completely outlandish and ill-fitting outfit was posted with this otherwise milquetoast tweet...august 11. Were we asleep??? How did we miss it??
> 
> 
> My pink pooch & I reunited! http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...urtney-stodden-pink-dog-doug-hutchison-photos http://pic.twitter.com/rmcwX3m



We CLEARLY need to pay more attention to our ICON.:sunnies There is _so_ much happening in her life....we need to set up shifts...or something....so we don't miss these GEMS. 

At the very least, maybe a rescue effort for her Chinese Crested...(_seriously_...I think the dog got into the Ambien - did you see him during the Australian GMA interview?!!?)


----------



## Sweetpea83

OMG---at that pic..


----------



## Lush Life

harleyNemma said:


> We CLEARLY need to pay more attention to our ICON.:sunnies There is _so_ much happening in her life....we need to set up shifts...or something....so we don't miss these GEMS.
> 
> At the very least, maybe a rescue effort for her Chinese Crested...(_seriously_...*I think the dog got into the Ambien* - did you see him during the Australian GMA interview?!!?)


 
I think he's still recovering from his valient fight for his life after being dunked in a vat of Pepto Bismol. 

Seriously--who does this to an animal?


----------



## aklein

I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly?  No one is going to comment on her spray tanned six pack?

I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the spray tan abs were prob easily overlooked.

And that poor dog.  I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?


----------



## CobaltBlu

aklein said:


> I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly?  No one is going to comment on her spray tanned six pack?
> 
> I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the spray tan abs were prob easily overlooked.
> 
> And that poor dog.  I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?



Its Bizarre.

*stifles giggle*

The mom does the hair, supposedly with products that are safe for dogs.



Lush Life said:


> I think he's still recovering from his valient fight for his life after being dunked in a vat of Pepto Bismol.
> 
> Seriously--who does this to an animal?



Courtneys mom, thats who!!! Which seems....not that surprising, if you catch my drift. One could surmise that mom *may* have an issue in the "less is  more" and "leave well enough alone" conceptual areas.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...urtney-stodden-pink-dog-doug-hutchison-photos


----------



## CobaltBlu

aklein said:


> *I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly?*  No one is going to comment on her spray tanned six pack?
> 
> I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the spray tan abs were prob easily overlooked.
> 
> And that poor dog.  I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?



Doll, we need a version of the Kardashian Bish basket for this thread...
You are in "quote of the day territory there"


----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


> Its Bizarre.
> 
> *stifles giggle*
> 
> The mom does the hair, supposedly with products that are safe for dogs.
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...urtney-stodden-pink-dog-doug-hutchison-photos




Why can't PETA go after this bish and her mom over that?   We know she would totes come up with some awesome tweets for them.  Like, for rill for rill.

And thanks, doll.  Rilly.


----------



## Coco Belle

Miss Kris said:


> If Jesus was still in his tomb, he would be rolling in his grave over the way this girl uses God in her sentences.
> 
> PS:  I tried to hike my undies up like she does in the bay watch bathing suit, but alas, all it resulted in was camel toe.  NOT attractive.



a) For rill. Poor Jesus.
b) Monistat should endorse this girl. The amount of man-made fabric she wedges up there on a daily basis must keep her running to the drugstore every two weeks. Eep!


----------



## natalie78

aklein said:


> I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly? No one is going to comment on her *spray tanned six pack*?
> 
> I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the* spray tan abs* were prob easily overlooked.
> 
> And that poor dog. I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?


That was the first thing I noticed! 

Then, everything else came into focus and I fell out of my chair.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

She looks like she has four boobs in that picture, lol



CobaltBlu said:


> DO IT!!! I did it. Its so stimulating. Every morning I feast on her luscious tweets! So stimulating, MEOW :-x
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney Stodden, That's Who!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, courtney fans. We need to step up our game.
> I may be wrong but I believe we missed this incredible gem.
> 
> You are going to need to be sitting down, because its RILLY a lot to process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sit down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> For rill.
> 
> p.twimg.com/AWmKNqvCIAEl7AL.jpg


----------



## ByeKitty

I have no words


----------



## Miss Kris

The gentle raindrops gently caress my moist swamp ass.  So tantalizing to my most sensitive senses :-p


----------



## tweegy

**runs in trips gets back up like nothing happened** y'all bishes saw this!!!! OMG I never doubted reality like I did watching this interview!!! 

Her bra strap was down and she was going to fix it. But decided not to !! Hilarious! Those dogs look like they were about to hold up the help us signs!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> that bish better not be stealing our material!!
> for rill!!!
> 
> *hair toss*


*licks lips and let's shoulder strap drop and not bother to fix it cause it makes me look sensssssual**
 For rill!


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> If Jesus was still in his tomb, he would be rolling in his grave over the way this girl uses God in her sentences.
> 
> PS:  I tried to hike my undies up like she does in the bay watch bathing suit, but alas, all it resulted in was camel toe.  NOT attractive.


Can we ask the mods to put a disclaimer on the title of this thread that reads "don't read while in work" cause I am dead!!! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

ilove6kies said:


> She looks like she has four boobs in that picture, lol




Lol, it sure does look like it..


----------



## ByeKitty

Miss Kris said:


> The gentle raindrops gently caress my moist swamp ass.  So tantalizing to my most sensitive senses :-p


:worthy:


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> I'm going to do it dolls.  I am going to break the barrier and follow her.


I know! I just had to submit to her rilly senssssssuous self and follow her....rilly..


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching the Aussie interview now. I think I am also going to let my bra strap fall down. Cause you know that is sexy! Those poor dogs! Not sure if the interview has been posted here. 
http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...e-doug-hutchison-dogs-pink-hair-reality-show/
ETA: Oh wait it looks like she has on a bra with clear straps and her tank strap keeps falling down. *runs out to find bra with clear straps*


----------



## tweegy

harleynemma said:


> ok, but who the heck runs "productive-fulfilled errands" on this thread?!!



baha!!


----------



## tweegy

YES!!! She has a clear strap bra on! I was just staring in amazement at the screen watching this interview! Too funny! 




chantal1922 said:


> I am watching the Aussie interview now. I think I am also going to let my bra strap fall down. Cause you know that is sexy! Those poor dogs! Not sure if the interview has been posted here.
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...e-doug-hutchison-dogs-pink-hair-reality-show/
> ETA: Oh wait it looks like she has on a bra with clear straps and her tank strap keeps falling down. *runs out to find bra with clear straps*


----------



## chantal1922

aklein said:


> I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly?  *No one is going to comment on her spray tanned six pack*?
> 
> I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the spray tan abs were prob easily overlooked.
> 
> And that poor dog.  I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?


----------



## ByeKitty

chantal1922 said:


> I am watching the Aussie interview now. I think I am also going to let my bra strap fall down. Cause you know that is sexy! Those poor dogs! Not sure if the interview has been posted here.
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...e-doug-hutchison-dogs-pink-hair-reality-show/
> ETA: Oh wait it looks like she has on a bra with clear straps and her tank strap keeps falling down. *runs out to find bra with clear straps*


Great fashion statement! She's ahead of the luscious pack, that's for rill!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> DO IT!!! I did it. Its so stimulating. Every morning I feast on her luscious tweets! So stimulating, MEOW :-x
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney Stodden, That's Who!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, courtney fans. We need to step up our game.
> I may be wrong but I believe we missed this incredible gem.
> 
> You are going to need to be sitting down, because its RILLY a lot to process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sit down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> For rill.
> 
> p.twimg.com/AWmKNqvCIAEl7AL.jpg



Bizarre: Can someone ask paris to adopt me!


----------



## tweegy

aklein said:


> I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly?  No one is going to comment on her spray tanned six pack?
> 
> I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the spray tan abs were prob easily overlooked.
> 
> And that poor dog.  I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?


Rilly! Are you not digging the tanned wonderment. This kid needs to get that ish patented asap!! Spray tanned blocks onto your sensssssuous belly to make it look like you have abs! OMG!!


----------



## chantal1922

aklein said:


> I know there is a lot going on in that picture and it's tough to process it all at once, but rilly?  *No one is going to comment on her spray tanned six pack*?
> 
> I totes understand the outfit was just ... wow, so the spray tan abs were prob easily overlooked.
> 
> And that poor dog.  I wonder if that is Bizarre or Tuna?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, we need a version of the Kardashian Bish basket for this thread...
> You are in "quote of the day territory there"



I will get working on that once I'm in a secure location!!


----------



## tweegy

Coco Belle said:


> a) For rill. Poor Jesus.
> b) Monistat should endorse this girl. The amount of man-made fabric she wedges up there on a daily basis must keep her running to the drugstore every two weeks. Eep!



Bahahaahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

natalie78 said:


> That was the first thing I noticed!
> 
> Then, everything else came into focus and I fell out of my chair.



Yeah, the blow to the head puts your eyes in prospective!


----------



## tweegy

Know everyone, we need to rilly get serious here! We need to fight for this rilly loverly person to get her show! We may not be able to take it all in in one sitting! But the material maybe priceless if these are the previews of what's to come!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I will get working on that once I'm in a secure location!!



Excellent!!!

I have a couple of contributions...

Doggie Hair Dye in Pop Star Pink...







Half Yard drink glass...








tweegy said:


> Know everyone, we need to rilly get serious here! We need to fight for this rilly loverly person to get her show! We may not be able to take it all in in one sitting! But the material maybe priceless if these are the previews of what's to come!



We do. we need to contact Ryan Seakrest.


----------



## Jeneen

everytime i look at this thread I feel like I need to pray the rosary.


----------



## gsmom

tweegy said:


> i know!! My luscious arm pits become so moist that not even my deoderant can contain the excitement!


 

what is that thing she is doing?


----------



## tweegy

gsmom said:


> what is that thing she is doing?



Being sensssssssssual!! Do you like?


----------



## tweegy

Jeneen said:


> everytime i look at this thread I feel like I need to pray the rosary.


Everytime I look at this thread I have to look around to make sure no one sees the mess!!


----------



## aklein

tweegy said:


> Know everyone, we need to rilly get serious here! We need to fight for this rilly loverly person to get her show! We may not be able to take it all in in one sitting! But the material maybe priceless if these are the previews of what's to come!



OMG this will be better than Taradise!  Rilly needs to happen.  For rills.
 


gsmom said:


> what is that thing she is doing?



Being sessy as all hayle.  Duh! Embrace it fearlessly. 

Poor Bizaar is crying for help.  And Courtney is posing like a pro.  She is werking it.  A little slipped bra strap isn't going to keep her from popping it like she's on Toddlers and Tiaras.


----------



## tweegy

Rilly amaze!!!!! This is errotically (?) Amaze! 

*tosses rainbowsprinkles** uh oh wrong thread **vacuums sillybands** 





CobaltBlu said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> I have a couple of contributions...
> 
> Doggie Hair Dye in Pop Star Pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half Yard drink glass...
> 
> itowle88.tripod.com/yap.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> We do. we need to contact Ryan Seakrest.


----------



## gsmom

My quote of the pic didn't work....that thing she does with her lips and looking up and down, during that interview....................what in god's name is that??


----------



## gsmom

tweegy said:


> Rilly amaze!!!!! This is errotically (?) Amaze!
> 
> *tosses rainbowsprinkles** uh oh wrong thread **vacuums sillybands**


 

LOL! I am dying reading this thread.


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Know everyone, we need to rilly get serious here! We need to fight for this rilly loverly person to get her show! We may not be able to take it all in in one sitting! But the material maybe priceless if these are the previews of what's to come!



+1 OMG hail yes to the mess!!! she is a natural for reality TV!!! Rilly!!


----------



## lkrp123

AND Doug and Courtney's dogs are named Tuna and Bizarre! TUNA AND BIZARRE! That's pretty much what the room would smell like if they tried to f****. I say "would" because Doug is g***r than a unicorn horn b*** plug up a Care Bear's a**.


----------



## admat97

gsmom said:


> My quote of the pic didn't work....that thing she does with her lips and looking up and down, during that interview....................what in god's name is that??



Sensuousness...of course!


----------



## lkrp123

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Took a stimulating stroll on Hollywood BLVD with my pink pup. I love how the evening breeze slightly blows through my hair & touches me. 
15 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## admat97

^ Someone posted that on page 38. They move fast here


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> AND Doug and Courtney's dogs are named Tuna and Bizarre! TUNA AND BIZARRE! That's pretty much what the room would smell like if they tried to f****. I say "would" because Doug is g***r than a unicorn horn b*** plug up a Care Bear's a**.



Michael K had me on the floor with that one!!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Michael K had me on the floor with that one!!



I just DIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

admat97 said:


> ^ Someone posted that on page 38. They move fast here



It's so stimulating and made my sexy hot blood run that I had to post it again...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I watched the interview with my speakers off. It would have been too much for me to handle to watch and listen to them at the same time.

At any rate: the husband's body language is off, like some kind of addict. I think he writes her tweets, because the wife does not seem to be capable of expressing herself in such a manner.

What if this is all a hoax pulled off by a gay over-the-hill actor and his stripper hag?


----------



## KristyDarling

Wentworth-Roth said:


> What if this is all a hoax pulled off by a gay over-the-hill actor and his stripper hag?



I think you're onto something there. That would explain a lot!


----------



## aklein

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I watched the interview with my speakers off. It would have been too much for me to handle to watch and listen to them at the same time.
> 
> At any rate: the husband's body language is off, like some kind of addict. I think he writes her tweets, because the wife does not seem to be capable of expressing herself in such a manner.
> 
> *What if this is all a hoax pulled off by a gay over-the-hill actor and his stripper hag*?



Nooo.  If their relationship isn't rilly rilly for rills, I don't believe that love can exist.


(I totally think the same thing, btw)


----------



## tweegy

If you ladies can't see that their XOXO is rill! Its as rill as Bizarre's pink hair!! Its like magically meant to be *shifts and licks lips* rill I tell you!!


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> Can we ask the mods to put a disclaimer on the title of this thread that reads "don't read while in work" cause I am dead!!! LOL


 
FOR RILL!!!


----------



## Cocolo

chantal1922 said:


> I am watching the Aussie interview now. I think I am also going to let my bra strap fall down. Cause you know that is sexy! Those poor dogs! Not sure if the interview has been posted here.
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...e-doug-hutchison-dogs-pink-hair-reality-show/
> ETA: Oh wait it looks like she has on a bra with clear straps and her tank strap keeps falling down. *runs out to find bra with clear straps*



I just can't believe this.  That interview was something else.  I just don't understand what mother could do this to her 16 year old daughter.


----------



## Miss Kris

chantal1922 said:


> I am watching the Aussie interview now. I think I am also going to let my bra strap fall down. Cause you know that is sexy! Those poor dogs! Not sure if the interview has been posted here.
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...e-doug-hutchison-dogs-pink-hair-reality-show/
> ETA: Oh wait it looks like she has on a bra with clear straps and her tank strap keeps falling down. *runs out to find bra with clear straps*


 
dooo it.  the bra strap will feel so sensual against your soft smooth skin.  It will be even better if you allow the sexy gentle breeze of a palm tree to seductively blow your hair


----------



## Miss Kris

Jeneen said:


> everytime i look at this thread I feel like I need to pray the rosary.


 
this thread makes me sweat seductively and lick my lips.  Rilly, Rilly.


----------



## Miss Kris

aklein said:


> OMG this will be better than Taradise! Rilly needs to happen. For rills.
> 
> 
> 
> Being sessy as all hayle. Duh! Embrace it fearlessly.
> 
> Poor Bizaar is crying for help. And Courtney is posing like a pro. She is werking it. A little slipped bra strap isn't going to keep her from popping it like she's on Toddlers and Tiaras.
> 
> static02.mediaite.com/gossipcop/uploads/2011/08/Screen-Shot-2011-08-23-at-11.58.06-AM-300x202.png


 
she was probably hoping that her tata would fall out "accidentally".  She probably had a fishing line tied to that strap and had someone pull the string to drop the top


----------



## Miss Kris

In 2 years from now when she is "18", I am going to unleash the big guns again and look her up.  I think I couldn't find her info because she's a minor or has a fake name, but I WILL find her, I WILL.  *puts date on Outlook Calendar - sets reminder message*


----------



## Cocolo

Holy Crap!  I just tried to watch the Don't Put It On Me video.  Help me,  my eyes.  they burn, and my ears bleed.  I think I'm going to wretch.  Please, some one play the Jam for me.  That is starting to sound good to me just about now.


----------



## iluvmybags

chantal1922 said:


> I am watching the Aussie interview now. I think I am also going to let my bra strap fall down. Cause you know that is sexy! Those poor dogs! Not sure if the interview has been posted here.
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...e-doug-hutchison-dogs-pink-hair-reality-show/
> ETA: Oh wait it looks like she has on a bra with clear straps and her tank strap keeps falling down. *runs out to find bra with clear straps*


So THAT's why my husband and I don't have the perfect relationship -- he doesn't have Sexy HAIR!!!  Thanks Court for that great advice -- I better start looking for the perfect man, who can seduce me with his perfect hair, face & body!!


----------



## Miss Kris

iluvmybags said:


> So THAT's why my husband and I don't have the perfect relationship -- he doesn't have Sexy HAIR!!! Thanks Court for that great advice -- I better start looking for the perfect man, who can seduce me with his perfect hair, face & body!!


 
I love when men with sexy hair rub their hair in my face.  It's so sensually intense. *licks lips*


----------



## gsmom

Srsly, this thread needs a "Don't Read While At Work" warning at the top of the page. Rilly.


----------



## admat97

lkrp123 said:


> It's so stimulating and made my sexy hot blood run that I had to post it again...



For Rill!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> If you ladies can't see that their XOXO is rill! Its as rill as Bizarre's pink hair!! Its like magically meant to be *shifts and licks lips* rill I tell you!!



That's right. H8ters dont you see that their love is RILL and they ignited the whole world on fire with it!! Hello???? Can't you feel the fire of their love right there wherever you are? if not, you have a cold black dead soul!!





iluvmybags said:


> So THAT's why my husband and I don't have the perfect relationship -- he doesn't have Sexy HAIR!!!  Thanks Court for that great advice -- I better start looking for the perfect man, who can seduce me with his perfect hair, face & body!!



You need to do that lip thing and do housework in 5-inch heels doll.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*runs back in*

Doug is her "college"
Courtney is his "college"

This made Father Albert uncomfortable and a little worried.



doug made it all OK though.
They are just here to love each other and tough each other. So, its all good. 

I think Courtney writes those tweets. I have listened to her interviews. 
(yes, I took one for the team and did that so you bishes OWE ME!!)
this is how she talks and how her mind works. its all crazy purple hyperbole.


----------



## aklein

Since this is now the Courtney Stodden Rilly Awesome thread, we should just post her youtube videos.

I mean, it looks like she is singing. For Rill.


----------



## ByeKitty

She's such a natural beauty!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

ByeKitty said:


> She's such a natural beauty!



Fo Rillz


----------



## tweegy

**Adjusts face and nods in agreement** Fo rill... 

Did Doug say tough or touch each other?? I swear I heard touch!





CobaltBlu said:


> *runs back in*
> 
> Doug is her "college"
> Courtney is his "college"
> 
> This made Father Albert uncomfortable and a little worried.
> 
> 
> 
> doug made it all OK though.
> They are just here to love each other and tough each other. So, its all good.
> 
> I think Courtney writes those tweets. I have listened to her interviews.
> (yes, I took one for the team and did that so you bishes OWE ME!!)
> this is how she talks and how her mind works. its all crazy purple hyperbole.


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:


> So THAT's why my husband and I don't have the perfect relationship -- he doesn't have Sexy HAIR!!!  Thanks Court for that great advice -- I better start looking for the perfect man, who can seduce me with his perfect hair, face & body!!


You need to get a clear bra strap STAT!! Do you have a pet?? Whip out a can of Pink Spray paint on that poor bastard ASAP!


----------



## CobaltBlu

*adjusts bra strap*

yes, bish!! He said TOUCH *punts typo*

I was quivering with excitement at the new video. 
*hair toss*


----------



## iluvmybags

aklein said:


> Since this is now the Courtney Stodden Rilly Awesome thread, we should just post her youtube videos.
> 
> I mean, it looks like she is singing. For Rill.



that's her life story girls!
She's had it really hard -- all those jealous girls and guys who can't stop staring.  Such a sad song


----------



## CobaltBlu

iluvmybags said:


> So THAT's why my husband and I don't have the perfect relationship -- he doesn't have Sexy HAIR!!!  Thanks Court for that great advice -- I better start looking for the perfect man, who can seduce me with his perfect hair, face & body!!



Also, your  man needs to be your college, and your acting coach.

And, dont forget to keep it rill.


----------



## tweegy

aklein said:


> Since this is now the Courtney Stodden Rilly Awesome thread, we should just post her youtube videos.
> 
> I mean, it* looks* like she is singing. For Rill.



Looks?? She could stomp Ashlee Simpson into the ground! Is it too late to put this video in for nomination for the MTV video music Awards???!!  This Video has everything! 

Boat - Check
Pink Swimsuit - Check
Pink Spray painted suicidal dog - Check
oversized pink drinking glass thingy - Check
forced attitude of "bish please" when singing "Dont put it on me" - Check

WHAT more could you possibly want!!!??? Rilly!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> *runs back in*
> 
> Doug is her "college"
> Courtney is his "college"
> 
> This made Father Albert uncomfortable and a little worried.
> 
> 
> 
> doug made it all OK though.
> They are just here to love each other and tough each other. So, its all good.
> 
> I think Courtney writes those tweets. I have listened to her interviews.
> (yes, I took one for the team and did that so you bishes OWE ME!!)
> this is how she talks and how her mind works. its all crazy purple hyperbole.




"we are here to touch each other and love each other the best we can"  that's a real stellar thing to discuss with a priest...because I'm sure he cares so much to know about their "touching"


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> *runs back in*
> 
> Doug is her "college"
> Courtney is his "college"
> 
> This made Father Albert uncomfortable and a little worried.
> 
> 
> 
> doug made it all OK though.
> They are just here to love each other and tough each other. So, its all good.
> 
> I think Courtney writes those tweets. I have listened to her interviews.
> (yes, I took one for the team and did that so you bishes OWE ME!!)
> this is how she talks and how her mind works. its all crazy purple hyperbole.




*faints* Poor Father Albert!!

What in the name of all things rilly hot and sexy is going on here?!?!?!?!

They are each other's college?!?!?! College of hot steamy sex and rilly stimulating breezes blowing over my hot bod as I walk down the beach with the wet sand dripping off my leg??

ALSO NOTE: clear bra straps make another appearance!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Looks?? She could stomp Ashlee Simpson into the ground! Is it too late to put this video in for nomination for the MTV video music Awards???!!  This Video has everything!
> 
> Boat - Check
> Pink Swimsuit - Check
> Pink Spray painted suicidal dog - Check
> oversized pink drinking glass thingy - Check
> forced attitude of "bish please" when singing "Dont put it on me" - Check
> 
> WHAT more could you possibly want!!!??? Rilly!!!!



At first I thought her "dress" covering her swimsuit was a purse she was wearing as a dress!


----------



## Miss Kris

He's gay.  My gaydar is going off.  This is all a ploy and prob why her parents let her marry him.  Def hiding some tools in the shed if you get my drift


----------



## Sweetpea83

**nearly spit out my water**...I was at work earlier and couldn't see music video...I got 20 seconds into it and turned it off!! What a joke....and I'm sorry but that's one ugly pooch!


----------



## Miss Kris

Sweetpea83 said:


> **nearly spit out my water**...I was at work earlier and couldn't see music video...I got 20 seconds into it and turned it off!! What a joke....and I'm sorry but that's one ugly pooch!



Don't hate the pooch!  She made him ugly by coloring him pink!  That is the look of a tortured animal.  He should be the face of all those shelter commercials on TV


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> **nearly spit out my water**...I was at work earlier and couldn't see music video...I got 20 seconds into it and turned it off!! What a joke....and I'm sorry but that's one ugly pooch!


Bizarre has a hard life... He's praying Paris will adopt him and end the pain any day now!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol....I do feel bad for him....I wonder if PETA will do anything about it?


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol....I do feel bad for him....I wonder if PETA will do anything about it?


Did you see how he was eyeing courtney's drink in that video...that bish needs a detox!!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## lkrp123

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
As I soak up the last bit of heat out here on my sun-glazed patio in a cheeky bikini, my entire body IGNITES with desire for a steamy night!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> As I soak up the last bit of heat out here on my sun-glazed patio in a cheeky bikini, my entire body IGNITES with desire for a steamy night!


At least someone is taking advantage of the lack of rain until certain crabs..


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's getting these words out of those cheesy romantic novels.....she has a load of them under her bed, lol!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> At least someone is taking advantage of the lack of rain until certain crabs..



when was ms. courtney born??? oh I see...8/29/94

I HEARD SHE WAS A [del]CENTAUR[/del] VIRGO, the zodiac symbol being a virgin maiden... :lolots:


----------



## Deidre

lkrp123 said:


> when was ms. courtney born??? oh I see...8/29/94
> 
> I HEARD SHE WAS A [del]CENTAUR[/del] VIRGO, the zodiac symbol being a virgin maiden... :lolots:



She was born in 94?!?! *MY GOD!!*
I was born 8/24/85, which makes me almost exactly *9 YEARS OLDER THAN HER*!! 
There's no way she's almost 17.  If she's 17, then I'm 117....


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just watched the tape and hail to the YES we need her for reality tv!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Just curious --
do we know for sure that Courtney is actually the owner of that Twitter a/c and that those tweets are her actual words?  I ask because I finally decided to check it out and noticed one of her tweets -- 

_Off to run my productive-fulfilled errands under the humid sky, while nothing but utter sex-appeal slowly drips from my rill curvy-bod. ;_

Since she appears to be trying to say "real" but it sounds like "ril" that's one of the big jokes about her -- would she rilly say "ril" instead of "real" since she seems to take herself seriously, rather than the joke that everyone sees her as?

(don't mean to burst anyone's bubble, but if that's some impostor Courtney rather than the ril Courtney it takes away the fun!)


----------



## Encore Hermes

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious --
> do we know for sure that Courtney is actually the owner of that Twitter a/c and that those tweets are her actual words?  I ask because I finally decided to check it out and noticed one of her tweets --
> 
> _Off to run my productive-fulfilled errands under the humid sky, while nothing but utter sex-appeal slowly drips from my rill curvy-bod. ;_
> 
> Since she appears to be trying to say "real" but it sounds like "ril" that's one of the big jokes about her -- would she rilly say "ril" instead of "real" since she seems to take herself seriously, rather than the joke that everyone sees her as?
> 
> (don't mean to burst anyone's bubble, but if that's some impostor Courtney rather than the ril Courtney it takes away the fun!)




Good thought! Just looked and the twitter account is listed on her 'official site' so I assume it is hers.

http://www.courtneystodden.com/


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am sure it's her too. She pimps her appearances like a pro. also, the photo of her and the dog...thats personal.

I think it sounds like her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> I am sure it's her too. She pimps her appearances like a pro. also, the photo of her and the dog...thats personal.
> 
> I think it sounds like her.



 That was an interesting interview and jeez, he is so blank.  Didn't he contact her after seeing her on a website? Like He was innocently trolling and just happened to find this teen?


----------



## CobaltBlu

poor guy is probably worn out!! that girl is a handful!  

I thought the mom signed her up for his acting class. I think the stoddens found him, not vice versa.


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> when was ms. courtney born??? oh I see...8/29/94
> 
> I HEARD SHE WAS A [del]CENTAUR[/del] VIRGO, the zodiac symbol being a virgin maiden... :lolots:


 Its would take a disreputable crab to mock the purity of a maiden...



Encore Hermes said:


> Just watched the tape and hail to the YES we need her for reality tv!!!


 Right!!



iluvmybags said:


> Just curious --
> do we know for sure that Courtney is actually the owner of that Twitter a/c and that those tweets are her actual words?  I ask because I finally decided to check it out and noticed one of her tweets --
> 
> _Off to run my productive-fulfilled errands under the humid sky, while nothing but utter sex-appeal slowly drips from my rill curvy-bod. ;_
> 
> Since she appears to be trying to say "real" but it sounds like "ril" that's one of the big jokes about her -- would she rilly say "ril" instead of "real" since she seems to take herself seriously, rather than the joke that everyone sees her as?
> 
> (don't mean to burst anyone's bubble, but if that's some impostor Courtney rather than the ril Courtney it takes away the fun!)


I think it is her..I refuse to believe otherwise...


----------



## Tiffany123

I highly recommend reading the guest book on her website lol


----------



## aklein

tweegy said:


> Looks?? She could stomp Ashlee Simpson into the ground! Is it too late to put this video in for nomination for the MTV video music Awards???!!  This Video has everything!
> 
> Boat - Check
> Pink Swimsuit - Check
> Pink Spray painted suicidal dog - Check
> oversized pink drinking glass thingy - Check
> forced attitude of "bish please" when singing "Dont put it on me" - Check
> 
> WHAT more could you possibly want!!!??? Rilly!!!!



D d d d d don't put it on me girl. Clearly, the girl is a genius.  People always hate on things they don't get.  In like 100 years, people will celebrate her artistic genius and amazing fashion.



lkrp123 said:


> *faints* Poor Father Albert!!
> 
> What in the name of all things rilly hot and sexy is going on here?!?!?!?!
> 
> They are each other's college?!?!?! College of hot steamy sex and rilly stimulating breezes blowing over my hot bod as I walk down the beach with the wet sand dripping off my leg??
> 
> ALSO NOTE: clear bra straps make another appearance!



Well she does shake it on the kitchen counter for her sexy hubby.  So it's totes like college.



Miss Kris said:


> He's gay.  My gaydar is going off.  This is all a ploy and prob why her parents let her marry him.  Def hiding some tools in the shed if you get my drift



Stop that.  How could you believe their love is anything other than for rills.



iluvmybags said:


> Just curious --
> do we know for sure that Courtney is actually the owner of that Twitter a/c and that those tweets are her actual words?  I ask because I finally decided to check it out and noticed one of her tweets --
> 
> _Off to run my productive-fulfilled errands under the humid sky, while nothing but utter sex-appeal slowly drips from my rill curvy-bod. ;_
> 
> Since she appears to be trying to say "real" but it sounds like "ril" that's one of the big jokes about her -- would she rilly say "ril" instead of "real" since she seems to take herself seriously, rather than the joke that everyone sees her as?
> 
> (don't mean to burst anyone's bubble, but if that's some impostor Courtney rather than the ril Courtney it takes away the fun!)



Nooo.  I refuse to believe that it's not her!  How could you say something like that?!




Tiffany123 said:


> I highly recommend reading the guest book on her website lol



*skips of to read it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

It better be her!! Lol!!

Lol @ suicidal dog!


----------



## harleyNemma

From Courtneystodden.com:


	Poll Of The Week	

 	Who does Courtney Stodden resemble most?	 

 		Pamela Sue Anderson	 
 		Christina Aguilera	 
 		Denise Richards	 
 		Sharon Tate	 
 		Farrah Fawcett	 
 		Shakira


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh dear...lol...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I was actually just going to post that, but you RIIIILY beat me to it!!!



harleyNemma said:


> From Courtneystodden.com:
> 
> 
> Poll Of The Week
> 
> Who does Courtney Stodden resemble most?
> 
> Pamela Sue Anderson
> Christina Aguilera
> Denise Richards
> Sharon Tate
> Farrah Fawcett
> Shakira


----------



## CobaltBlu

its official. this is my first stop of the day. I thought the last couple days were an anomaly but no. this is where I land first...

*runs off to view guestbook*

hey TWEEGY!! How is that Courtney Alexis Stodden Swag Box coming???


----------



## harleyNemma

ilove6kies said:


> I was actually just going to post that, but you RIIIILY beat me to it!!!


 
Did you see the guestbook post that said, "you need one more choice: 40 year-old whore"


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## PrincessTingTing

harleyNemma said:


> Did you see the guestbook post that said, "you need one more choice: 40 year-old whore"



lol no I started reading a few entries but decided not to read any further and just come back and enjoy the thread!!!


----------



## ginaki

harleyNemma said:


> From Courtneystodden.com:
> 
> 
> Poll Of The Week
> 
> Who does Courtney Stodden resemble most?
> 
> Pamela Sue Anderson
> Christina Aguilera
> Denise Richards
> Sharon Tate
> Farrah Fawcett
> Shakira


 
:lolots:


----------



## New-New

harleyNemma said:


> From Courtneystodden.com:
> 
> 
> Poll Of The Week
> 
> Who does Courtney Stodden resemble most?
> 
> Pamela Sue Anderson
> Christina Aguilera
> Denise Richards
> Sharon Tate
> Farrah Fawcett
> Shakira


 I'll give her Pamela Anderson circa 2010 to be nice...


----------



## CobaltBlu

> Welcome To Courtney Stodden's Official Site!
> 
> Here you will find a timeless energy of  beauty & thought. It touches everything! Strength, Confidence, & endurance. Get caught looking; exclusively for you!




Wow. i dont even understand this. but I love it  Its nonsensical and evocative, like her tweets!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Wow. i dont even understand this. but I love it  Its nonsensical and evocative, like her tweets!


 
I couldn't understand it either, but I know she identifies with it. I'm just surprised it doesn't include her "sensuality". 

Ladies, I must say, we are witnessing the emergence of a New American Icon.


----------



## tweegy

I'm Uhhh workin on it!! Rilly!! 


Okay, bible I'll do it today!!! Rilly!! 


CobaltBlu said:


> its official. this is my first stop of the day. I thought the last couple days were an anomaly but no. this is where I land first...
> 
> *runs off to view guestbook*
> 
> hey TWEEGY!! How is that Courtney Alexis Stodden Swag Box coming???


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> I couldn't understand it either, but I know she identifies with it. I'm just surprised it doesn't include her "sensuality".
> 
> Ladies, I must say, we are witnessing the emergence of a New American Icon.


:snack: we are... We rilly are. Years to come when we're lecturing our children we'd be proposing to the "what would courtney stodden do!?"


----------



## admat97

We will design the first ever "WWCSD" t-shirts. What picture should we use?


----------



## aklein

admat97 said:


> We will design the first ever "WWCSD" t-shirts. What picture should we use?


 
Too bad we can't put the gif on a tshirt.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*dead* 

I hope she never stops doing that! (unless it was drug induced of course)


----------



## admat97

What are those pictures called...the ones that if you tilt them, the picture moves? Maybe one of those can be used. It would be the next best thing to a gif.


----------



## harleyNemma

admat97 said:


> What are those pictures called...the ones that if you tilt them, the picture moves? Maybe one of those can be used. It would be the next best thing to a gif.


 
Holographs?!!


----------



## admat97

harleyNemma said:


> Holographs?!!



Yes!! Thanks! 

Imagine a Courtney .Gif on a holograph! It would be priceless!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> its official. this is my first stop of the day. I thought the last couple days were an anomaly but no. this is where I land first...
> 
> *runs off to view guestbook*
> 
> hey TWEEGY!! How is that Courtney Alexis Stodden Swag Box coming???




Booyah!!!


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> Booyah!!!


 OMG the clear straps!


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> Booyah!!!


 
Sweetly, Sensuously Perfect, Tweegy!! It rilly represents all that she represents in a touching way!


----------



## aklein

tweegy said:


> Booyah!!!


 
Tweegy -- the CASS box is rilly rilly rilly amazing. For rill


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> OMG the clear straps!





harleyNemma said:


> Sweetly, Sensuously Perfect, Tweegy!! It rilly represents all that she represents in a touching way!





aklein said:


> Tweegy -- the CASS box is rilly rilly rilly amazing. For rill




**Bows** Ty Ty!!


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Taking an invigorating stroll throughout the hot hills of Hollywood. I like it when I'm on top of them. It satisfies me. Meow! 
1 hour ago  

Hear her RAWR! I wonder if she is strolling in her 7-inch heels again....


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Taking an invigorating stroll throughout the hot hills of Hollywood. I like it when I'm on top of them. It satisfies me. Meow!
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Hear her RAWR! I wonder if she is strolling in her 7-inch heels again....




I also get satisfied when I am on top of hills.....whenever I cant make it to a hill a speed bump usually gets the job done also..


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Taking an invigorating stroll throughout the hot hills of Hollywood. I like it when I'm on top of them. It satisfies me. Meow!
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Hear her RAWR! I wonder if she is strolling in her 7-inch heels again....



 Well now she is just toying with us. 



tweegy said:


> I also get satisfied when I am on top of hills.....whenever I cant make it to a hill a speed bump usually gets the job done also..



well, MEOW  to you too!


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm so glad to see Courtney this satisfied. It tickles my senses, gets me all satisfied too! Meow ;-X


----------



## Miss Kris

ByeKitty said:


> I'm so glad to see Courtney this satisfied. It tickles my senses, gets me all satisfied too! Meow ;-X



Woof woof!


----------



## Encore Hermes

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Taking an invigorating stroll throughout the hot hills of Hollywood. I like it when I'm on top of them. It satisfies me. Meow!
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Hear her RAWR! I wonder if she is strolling in her 7-inch heels again....



Bets that when she [del] admits to being over [/del] turns 18 she is going to be featured in a magazine.......maybe hiking, maybe not........


----------



## CobaltBlu

*prays for pics*

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Heading out for the evening to dine while lookin' fine!  XO's
4 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## harleyNemma

*OH MON DIEU.*  Courtney is rhyming!  

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Heading out for the evening to dine while lookin' fine!  XO's
4 hours ago 

Perhaps all that college is starting to pay off!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> *OH MON DIEU.*  Courtney is rhyming!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Heading out for the evening to dine while lookin' fine!  XO's
> 4 hours ago
> 
> Perhaps all that college is starting to pay off!!



we called it!! She is a poet!! 
This is only the beginning. As she hones her craft, we will be knocked senseless by the depth of her insights. Mark my words! 

*sprays pink doggie hair dye*

Dance in the mist, dolls. 

We are on the edge of an eruption of talent that so stimulating that the world will be meowing along with Courthey (for RILL) until the end of time.  ;-x  XO


----------



## Sweetpea83

I almost forgot to check in this thread this morning..guess I've had too much coffee already, lol...


----------



## Sweetpea83

cobaltblu said:


> *prays for pics*
> 
> courtneystodden courtney stodden
> heading out for the evening to dine while lookin' fine!  xo's
> 4 hours ago favorite retweet reply



:greengrin:


----------



## admat97

I am feeling SOOO stimulated this morning.


----------



## ByeKitty

Y'know, behind the caked on make-up I really think she looks 16 in the face. I also think this is all a crazy comedy act or something... something for the guy to stay and for her to get relevant. At least, I hope it is.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> we called it!! She is a poet!!
> This is only the beginning. As she hones her craft, we will be knocked senseless by the depth of her insights. Mark my words!
> 
> *sprays pink doggie hair dye*
> 
> Dance in the mist, dolls.
> 
> We are on the edge of an eruption of talent that so stimulating that the world will be meowing along with Courthey (for RILL) until the end of time. ;-x XO


 

I am longing for her first sensuous haiku.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> I am longing for her first sensuous haiku.



*runs to twitter with suggestion*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh, we already have an offering today.

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Ooh, had a provocative evening last night in Hollywood. Awoke to yet another morning of sexual daylight desire. Mmm, today is gonna be hot!
29 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ daylight desire......


----------



## CobaltBlu

:devil:


CobaltBluTPF Cobalt Blu &#10004; 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Have you thought of trying your hand at Haiku? You should diversify your poetic offerings, doll. Rilly!!! ;-x XO
39 seconds ago Favorite Reply Delete


----------



## Eimii

^


----------



## MCF

"sexual daylight desire"  HAHAHA


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> :devil:
> 
> 
> CobaltBluTPF Cobalt Blu &#10004;
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Have you thought of trying your hand at Haiku? You should diversify your poetic offerings, doll. Rilly!!! ;-x XO
> 39 seconds ago Favorite Reply Delete


 

  :snack:


----------



## harleyNemma

What I really long for is the counter-point of her sexy-hair husband....I have not located a twitter page for him....I think it would be rilly, rilly great to see what The Professor is teaching his Student, especially during this formative era of her Icon-ness.


----------



## bag-mania

This thread is a gift that just keeps on giving!


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> What I really long for is the counter-point of her sexy-hair husband....I have not located a twitter page for him....I think it would be rilly, rilly great to see what The Professor is teaching his Student, especially during this formative era of her Icon-ness.




I was thinking about this as I was sweeping my floor in my 5 inch heels and daisy dukes and bikini top.  

I really cant imagine that Crazy Old Doug, or any guy, would want his brand new wife broadcasting what is basically porn and thinly veiled references to their sex life for all the interweb pervies and h8ters (*looks around*) to feast on. 

Either he doesnt know or he is a total wacko. and her mom lives near them, and is supposedly managing this circus. She has to be a crazy pimpp if she lets her daughter message that stuff. 

Or, as I said before, this is all a grand and glorious performance art piece, and even we are unwittingly (yet willingly) part of the show.


----------



## Pursegrrl

O.M.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!  I just spent TWO HOURS reading ALL 48 pages of this thread!   For rill!!



I'm embarrassed this girl is from my home state!!
And this thread!!  Where else do you get Zsa Zsa's pink poodle side eye 
Pic in Pam Anderson's swimsuit made my vagina hurt too.
I'm so glad no one's here at work because I died like 998298958 times reading this thread!

Girl should be ashamed trying to imitate the late, great Farrah.  Dem's sacred ground, Missy.

I love you, Anderson Cooper :kiss:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^PG-welcome, lol!!


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## Pursegrrl

tweegy said:


> Looks?? She could stomp Ashlee Simpson into the ground! Is it too late to put this video in for nomination for the MTV video music Awards???!!  This Video has everything!
> 
> Boat - Check
> Pink Swimsuit - Check
> Pink Spray painted suicidal dog - Check
> oversized pink drinking glass thingy - Check
> forced attitude of "bish please" when singing "Dont put it on me" - Check
> 
> WHAT more could you possibly want!!!??? Rilly!!!!


 
Ummm, OK I finally had to listen to this "singing" and my ears started bleeding around 30 seconds in. 

And WTF with the cheezy drum track?  Sounds like some 5th grader recorded it in a public restroom.


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> I was thinking about this as I was sweeping my floor in my 5 inch heels and daisy dukes and bikini top.
> 
> I really cant imagine that Crazy Old Doug, or any guy, would want his brand new wife broadcasting what is basically porn and thinly veiled references to their sex life for all the interweb pervies and h8ters (*looks around*) to feast on.
> 
> Either he doesnt know or he is a total wacko. and her mom lives near them, and is supposedly managing this circus. She has to be a crazy pimpp if she lets her daughter message that stuff.
> 
> Or, as I said before, this is all a grand and glorious performance art piece, and even we are unwittingly (yet willingly) part of the show.



I feel dirty reading her tweets.  She's a child.  Eck.  Man, she is going to go wild at 18.  She makes Miley Look like a saint.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> O.M.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!  I just spent TWO HOURS reading ALL 48 pages of this thread!   For rill!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarrassed this girl is from my home state!!
> And this thread!!  Where else do you get Zsa Zsa's pink poodle side eye
> Pic in Pam Anderson's swimsuit made my vagina hurt too.
> I'm so glad no one's here at work because I died like 998298958 times reading this thread!
> 
> Girl should be ashamed trying to imitate the late, great Farrah.  Dem's sacred ground, Missy.
> 
> I love you, Anderson Cooper :kiss:



What took you so long!!! 



Miss Kris said:


> I feel dirty reading her tweets.  She's a child.  Eck.  Man, she is going to go wild at 18.  She makes Miley Look like a saint.



All part of the Performance (ART), doll. 

I just hope this child is on birth control.


----------



## harleyNemma

Pursegrrl said:


> O.M.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!  I just spent TWO HOURS reading ALL 48 pages of this thread!   For rill!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm embarrassed this girl is from my home state!!*
> And this thread!!  Where else do you get Zsa Zsa's pink poodle side eye
> Pic in Pam Anderson's swimsuit made my vagina hurt too.
> I'm so glad no one's here at work because I died like 998298958 times reading this thread!
> 
> Girl should be ashamed trying to imitate the late, great Farrah.  Dem's sacred ground, Missy.
> 
> I love you, Anderson Cooper :kiss:



Awww, hun, no need to be embarassed! EMBRACE IT! CELEBRATE! Be touched by the rilly incredible wings of LOVE! *showers Pursegrrl with hot pink love dust*


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> What took you so long!!!



I _KNOW_, right?! I told her....(sur)reality has moved to Twitter and is being ruled by a rilly amazing teen ICON! :sunnies


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> Awww, hun, no need to be embarassed! EMBRACE IT! CELEBRATE! Be touched by the rilly incredible wings of LOVE! *showers Pursegrrl with hot pink love dust*


 
awww, your sensuous shower of hot pink love dust sexily drifts over my voluptuous curves!!  Feels rilly, rilly gooood!



Howzat??  *takes a bow*

And yeah, I actually wasted another 30 seconds of my life watching the Car Candy video where her bum gets stuck to the car.  She rilly must be from WA state...the background looks exactly like the coast


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> awww, your sensuous shower of hot pink love dust sexily drifts over my voluptuous curves!!  Feels rilly, rilly gooood!
> 
> 
> 
> Howzat??  *takes a bow*
> 
> And yeah, I actually wasted another 30 seconds of my life watching the Car Candy video where her bum gets stuck to the car.  She rilly must be from WA state...the background looks exactly like the coast



Did you see the bullying video? Its rilly deep. 
Rilly purse, you have missed so much. 

You following this Poetess on Twitter? Every tweet busts through boundaries heretofore unknown.


----------



## ByeKitty

She's an Artist. An Artist of all things luscious. ;-X


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> Did you see the bullying video? Its rilly deep.
> Rilly purse, you have missed so much.
> 
> You following this Poetess on Twitter? Every tweet busts through boundaries heretofore unknown.


 
I have not yet followed this mistress of the written word on Twitter but after edumacating myself so sensually with this thread during work today I feel soooo much more enlightened.

Oh, and dirty too.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> I have not yet followed this mistress of the written word on Twitter but after edumacating myself so sensually with this thread during work today I feel soooo much more enlightened.
> 
> Oh, and dirty too.



Remember, her breasts are Rill and G-d is her plastic surgeon and Doug is her college. Oh, and she is his college. 

^key points right there, doll.


If you are feeling dirty you need to get out on your patio with a hose and spray your hot skin with water until you feel exhilarated and ready for an evening of love ;-x XO  Meow.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Remember, her breasts are Rill and G-d is her plastic surgeon and Doug is her college. Oh, and she is his college.
> 
> ^key points right there, doll.
> 
> 
> If you are feeling dirty you need to get out on your patio with a hose and spray your hot skin with water until you feel exhilarated and ready for an evening of love ;-x XO  Meow.



CobaltBlu, you are the DEAN of tpf Courtney College! RAWR!


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> CobaltBlu, you are the DEAN of tpf Courtney College! RAWR!




 I am not sure that is a good thing, but I'll take it :lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> Remember, her breasts are Rill and G-d is her plastic surgeon and Doug is her college. Oh, and she is his college.
> 
> ^key points right there, doll.
> 
> 
> If you are feeling dirty you need to get out on your patio with a hose and spray your hot skin with water until you feel exhilarated and ready for an evening of love ;-x XO Meow.


 
Yes, I did read/learn that her breastststs are Rill and they are eachother's colleges.  And that G-d did her, ummm, work.  The student learns quickly!

thanks, Doll 
MEE OWWWW


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Remember, her breasts are Rill and G-d is her plastic surgeon and Doug is her college. Oh, and she is his college.
> 
> ^key points right there, doll.
> 
> 
> If you are feeling dirty you need to get out on your patio with a hose and spray your hot skin with water until you feel exhilarated and ready for an evening of love ;-x XO  Meow.


Doll, you rilly need to check those lady bugs and make sure they aren't reading these tweets...that could explain everything!


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> What took you so long!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the Performance (ART), doll.
> 
> I just hope this child is on birth control.



I wonder if she still needs her mom to take her to doc appointments / sign off on BC?!


----------



## tweegy

Pursegrrl said:


> Yes, I did read/learn that her breastststs are Rill and they are eachother's colleges.  And that G-d did her, ummm, work.  The student learns quickly!
> 
> thanks, Doll
> MEE OWWWW


They live to touch each other! Rilly...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> I wonder if she still needs her mom to take her to doc appointments / sign off on BC?!



In most states marriage automatically emancipates a minor. So probably not. her mom has to be next to worthless. I mean, La Courtney said that her mom monitored her emails to/from Doug, but if her twitter is any indication of her communication style, well....just sayin.

I would love to see those emails, if they were anything like this twitter Extravaganza, they are probably illegal in 50 states! 

I think the little loon turns 17 pretty soon, her birthday is in august, and there is not much left of it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tweegy said:


> They live to touch each other! Rilly...


 
the breatststs do?  I thought there was a Refund Gap between them. 

Or wait, Miss Thang and whatshisname live to touch eachother?  Please, let there be birth control.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> the breatststs do?  I thought there was a Refund Gap between them.
> 
> Or wait, Miss Thang and whatshisname live to touch eachother?  Please, let there be birth control.



No, they are RILL. There is photo documentation, too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

well at least that clears THAT up.  
If those are rill I'm the freakin Queen of England


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> well at least that clears THAT up.
> If those are rill *I'm the freakin Queen of England*




oh?  Rilly????


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> oh? Rilly????


----------



## CobaltBlu

And once again, she doesnt disappoint!!!

:lolots:


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's*
6 minutes ago Favorite Undo Retweet Reply


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> And once again, she doesnt disappoint!!!
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's*
> 6 minutes ago Favorite Undo Retweet Reply




She _needs_ a reality show....... I think she would be gold
* sprays GOLD.......automatic reflex.


She needs a perfume name.


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> And once again, she doesnt disappoint!!!
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's*
> 6 minutes ago Favorite Undo Retweet Reply


----------



## Pursegrrl

Encore Hermes said:


> She _needs_ a reality show....... I think she would be gold
> * sprays GOLD.......automatic reflex.
> 
> 
> She needs* a perfume name*.


 
*Rill* by Courtney.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bad.......bad.....we are so bad..........


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's*
> 6 minutes ago Favorite Undo Retweet Reply



Her tweets are so inappropriate. I wonder why she posts them? Bragging? Attention whoring? I hope she does not scare away all the serious reality TV producers.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Her tweets are so inappropriate. I wonder why she posts them? Bragging? Attention whoring? I hope she does not scare away all the serious reality TV producers.



I know!! This thread depends on her getting a reality show! Anything less than Basic Cable would be a travesty and waste of her amazing talents....we need her on TV! This thread needs more gifs!


----------



## Encore Hermes

She would be so perfect for a reality show. I could see her asking to see the clear heels at Christian Louboutin.....rilly.


----------



## Bentley1

CobaltBlu said:


> In most states marriage automatically emancipates a minor. So probably not. her mom has to be next to worthless. I mean, La Courtney said that her mom monitored her emails to/from Doug, but if her twitter is any indication of her communication style, well....just sayin.
> 
> I would love to see those emails, if they were anything like this twitter Extravaganza, they are probably illegal in 50 states!
> 
> I think the *little loon* turns 17 pretty soon, her birthday is in august, and there is not much left of it.



 tooo funny!! Perfect description...for RILL


----------



## Bentley1

Pursegrrl said:


> O.M.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!  I just spent TWO HOURS reading ALL 48 pages of this thread!   For rill!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarrassed this girl is from my home state!!
> And this thread!!  *Where else do you get Zsa Zsa's pink poodle side eye *
> Pic in Pam Anderson's swimsuit made my vagina hurt too.
> I'm so glad no one's here at work because I died like 998298958 times reading this thread!
> 
> Girl should be ashamed trying to imitate the late, great Farrah.  Dem's sacred ground, Missy.
> 
> I love you, Anderson Cooper :kiss:



That pic was the bomb.com!! Cobalt should get an award for posting that. :worthy:


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

It is not my fault I look delicious, when your man sees me oh he only wishes.


----------



## admat97

Okay...I just realized that this girl is the same age as my son and his friends. There is not ONE of them that behaves like her. This has to be a joke or this girl rilly is a true anomaly. Sixteen and Seventeen year olds just don't do these things in rill life...rilly.


----------



## Jeneen

don't put it on me giiiiiiiirrrrl!

what a catchy tune!

lololol

I can't see what she actually looks like b/c her hair is always covering her face.


----------



## harleyNemma

Pursegrrl said:


> *Rill* by Courtney.


----------



## harleyNemma

Courtney's Birthday is MONDAY, August 29! What shall we do to celebrate, Bishes?!!


----------



## nastasja

harleyNemma said:


> *Courtney's Birthday is* MONDAY, *August 29*! What shall we do to celebrate, Bishes?!!


 
*There's no way that's her real birthday!! *

*Virgo: The Virgin (*Aug 23 to Sep 23)
_*Traditional Traits: *__*Modest, Shy, Practical, Intelligent*_


----------



## tweegy

Wentworth-Roth said:


> i2.asntown.net/h2//mix/6/marriage/meet_16yearold_wife_courtney_stodden_640_06.jpg
> 
> It is not my fault I look delicious, when your man sees me oh he only wishes.





I just had to correct the spelling on that shirt...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I know!! This thread depends on her getting a reality show! Anything less than Basic Cable would be a travesty and waste of her amazing talents....we need her on TV! This thread needs more gifs!




Yes, it does!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

admat97 said:


> Okay...I just realized that this girl is the same age as my son and his friends. There is not ONE of them that behaves like her. This has to be a joke or this girl rilly is a true anomaly. Sixteen and Seventeen year olds just don't do these things in rill life...rilly.



I'm 17, and everytime her birthdate comes up in this thread I burst into laughter hysterically at the "fact" that she's younger than me (I was born earlier in 1994). I just imagine her walking through the hallways of my high school in her stilettos and bikini tops with all that puffed up blonde hair and makeup...

This thread is the best:lolots: *runs to follow her on twitter*


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> Courtney's Birthday is MONDAY, August 29! What shall we do to celebrate, Bishes?!!


 
We shall play her "music" all day long, tweet her and click our clear heel'd stripper shoes with happy, delicious, sensuous joy!!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

harleyNemma said:


> Courtney's Birthday is MONDAY, August 29! What shall we do to celebrate, Bishes?!!



I have an important work meeting on Monday 08/29.
I think I will celebrate Courtney's birthday by using choice excerpts of her lyrics during the meeting. I wonder what my colleagues will say if I retort with "D-D-D-D-Don't put it on me girl".


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> She _needs_ a reality show....... I think she would be gold
> * sprays GOLD.......automatic reflex.
> 
> 
> She needs a perfume name.




Her perfume would be called "Rilly Sensssssual" Cut it! Print it! Give me my 10%!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I have an important work meeting on Monday 08/29.
> I think I will celebrate Courtney's birthday by using choice excerpts of her lyrics during the meeting. *I wonder what my colleagues will say if I retort with "D-D-D-D-Don't put it on me girl".[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *makes note to self to try this Monday*


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's
15 hours ago

I just don't even know what to say about this latest tweet other than I hope she is up to date on her rabies vaccine....


----------



## ginaki

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's
> 15 hours ago
> 
> I just don't even know what to say about this latest tweet other than I hope she is up to date on her rabies vaccine....


 
OMG


----------



## Jeneen

tweegy said:


> I just had to correct the spelling on that shirt...


 
ah there we go!


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> I desperately need to be locked up inside of a cage tonight because I am feeling wet... wild... and passionately frisky! Meeeowww! XO's
> 15 hours ago
> 
> *I just don't even know what to say about this latest tweet other than I hope she is up to date on her rabies vaccine...*.


Doll, you have JUST earned the first ever Courtney Stodden Bish Basket!!!!  Come on up here!!!!!! 



> On Saturday, August 27, 2011, @TheTPFBishes said:
> 
> FIRST  EVER!! Courtney Stodden Quote of the day goes to: harleyNemma "I just  don't even know what to say about this latest tweet other than I hope  she is up to date on her rabies vaccine..."


----------



## Pursegrrl

tweegy said:


> Doll, you have JUST earned the first ever Courtney Stodden Bish Basket!!!! Come on up here!!!!!!


 
  WTG, harleynemma!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Awww, tweegy, I am honored. Truly. Rilly.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hi, I'm following the child now:

"Loosely wrapped inside of a white towel & fluffy stiletto-slippers while preparing my blond-luscious-locks for tonight. Feeling seductive..."

Isn't this a sign of the Apocalypse?


----------



## lkrp123

will i catch herpes if I friend request her on facebook?


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> will i catch herpes if I friend request her on facebook?




Either that or you may catch crabs ... !!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Either that or you may catch crabs ... !!!!!!





already got those from her twitter!

*flips hair*


----------



## lkrp123

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Loosely wrapped inside of a white towel & fluffy stiletto-slippers while preparing my blond-luscious-locks for tonight. Feeling seductive...
43 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

What are stiletto-slippers?


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> already got those from her twitter!
> 
> *flips hair*


**trips crab with  fluffy stilettos**


----------



## Miss Kris

lkrp123 said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Loosely wrapped inside of a white towel & fluffy stiletto-slippers while preparing my blond-luscious-locks for tonight. Feeling seductive...
> 43 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> What are stiletto-slippers?



I have the same question.  Stiletto slippers don't sound sexy.  Not at all.  And a white towel?  Cmon now.  Red maybe, but white?  That's just so plain.


----------



## Pursegrrl

:girlwhack:


----------



## harleyNemma

OK, I tried "feeling lucky" on Google for "stiletto slippers" and here's what I got:







ETA: we may need to add these to the Bish Basket....


----------



## Miss Kris

harleyNemma said:


> OK, I tried "feeling lucky" on Google for "stiletto slippers" and here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: we may need to add these to the Bish Basket....



They aren't really fluffy...hmmm.... Those must be them though


----------



## harleyNemma

Miss Kris said:


> They aren't really fluffy...hmmm.... Those must be them though



And they really need to be doused with that Pop Star Pink dye....then, they would match little Bizarre.


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> OK, I tried "feeling lucky" on Google for "stiletto slippers" and here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: we may need to add these to the Bish Basket....


That's a BINGO!


----------



## harleyNemma

^tweegy, you are FABOO! They rilly look perfect in the basket. 

Bishes, I was thinkin' (not too much) but, you know, Courtney is such a gifted writer - not to mention filled with strength, confidence and natural beauty and, given that the 17th year of her AH-MAZEBALLS life is about to begin....do you think it would be too much to wish for a _*MEMOIR*_ in the coming year?


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
While I lie beneath this sizzling-sun, the popsicle that I am sweetly sucking on begins to melt & drips irresistibly all over my moist body!
1 hour ago

Sounds like someone is gonna need that water hose again....


----------



## gsmom

her tweets are borderline pornographic. how is that that a supposed 16 year old is allowed to traffic pornographic material of herself (ie. child pornography), along with her adult husband standing by?


----------



## CobaltBlu

gsmom said:


> her tweets are borderline pornographic. how is that that a supposed 16 year old is allowed to traffic pornographic material of herself (ie. child pornography), along with her adult husband standing by?



dont forget, her mom lives next door and manages this hot mess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

gsmom said:


> her tweets are borderline pornographic. how is that that a supposed 16 year old is allowed to traffic pornographic material of herself (ie. child pornography), along with her adult husband standing by?



Because she's allowed to say whatever she wants. If anybody tried to stop her the ACLU would fly in faster than the speed of light.


----------



## gsmom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Because she's allowed to say whatever she wants. If anybody tried to stop her the ACLU would fly in faster than the speed of light.



I disagree and think it's a little more complicated than a simple issue of free speech.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ fluffy stiletto-slippers!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> dont forget, her mom lives next door and manages this hot mess.



Kris jenner look out!


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Celebrating the last night of being sweet-n-sexy 16 by wearing NOTHING but my tasty bday-suit! Mmm; Yummy! 
12 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


good grief. bla bla bla bla.


http://gawker.com/5835431/



> Happy Birthday, Child Bride Courtney Stodden!
> Hollywood child bride Courtney Stodden turns 17 today, reducing the age gap with her creepy actor husband Doug Hutchison to a mere 34 years. Doug gave Courtney a shopping spree at Victoria's Secret and a trip to Disneyland for her birthday.
> 
> If you are just tuning into this story, those two gifts pretty much sum it up. [Radar, Image via TheRillCourtneyStodden]




She is Courtney Hutchinson on FB....for rill.
https://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden


----------



## natalie78

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> While I lie beneath this sizzling-sun, the popsicle that I am sweetly sucking on begins to melt & drips irresistibly all over my moist body!
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Sounds like someone is gonna need that water hose again....


I am laughing and gagging at the same time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Celebrating the last night of being sweet-n-sexy 16 by wearing NOTHING but my tasty bday-suit! Mmm; Yummy!
> 12 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> good grief. bla bla bla bla.
> 
> 
> http://gawker.com/5835431/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is Courtney Hutchinson on FB....for rill.
> https://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden



LOL, thanks for sharing...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> While I lie beneath this sizzling-sun, *the popsicle that I am sweetly sucking on begins to melt & drips irresistibly all over my moist body*!
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Sounds like someone is gonna need that water hose again....



BUT WHAT ABOUT THE ARMY ANTS???!!!!  How's that for a sensual sun-bath?


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Celebrating the last night of being sweet-n-sexy 16 by wearing NOTHING but my tasty bday-suit! Mmm; Yummy!



"tasty"? seriously? you have got to have mental problems when you're using an adjective like "tasty" to describe yourself.

Is she fishing for an offer from Vivid???? 

*People: seriously: are we witnessing the blossoming of a new genre.... reality-porn?* if so, PLZ KILL ME


----------



## ByeKitty

Coco Belle said:


> *"tasty"? seriously? you have got to have mental problems when you're using an adjective like "tasty" to describe yourself.*
> 
> Is she fishing for an offer from Vivid????
> 
> People: seriously: are we witnessing the blossoming of a new genre.... reality-porn? if so, PLZ KILL ME


Well.. I would consider myself tasty! I'm offended! Meow ;-X


----------



## harleyNemma

Coco Belle said:


> "tasty"? seriously? you have got to have mental problems when you're using an adjective like *"tasty" to describe yourself.*
> 
> Is she fishing for an offer from Vivid????
> 
> *People: seriously: are we witnessing the blossoming of a new genre.... reality-porn?* if so, PLZ KILL ME


 

Well, keep in mind that she typically has some kind of food item on her body, which as been used in the past for a "goodie dish" and most recently as a catch-all for popsicle drippings. So from her point of view (all 17 years of it) it is the perfect way to describe her body.


----------



## Miss Kris

It disgusts me that there are so many kids in sex trade, being attacked by pervs, etc and this girl is lapping it up looking for all the wrong attention


----------



## Jeneen

http://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden

I am sure I'm way behind, but have you guys seen her facebook?

the best part is the comments on the pictures!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jeneen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/*therillcourtneystodden*
> 
> I am sure I'm way behind, but have you guys seen her facebook?
> 
> the best part is the comments on the pictures!



:lolots:


----------



## harleyNemma

Jeneen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden
> 
> I am sure I'm way behind, but have you guys seen her facebook?
> 
> the best part is the comments on the pictures!



They are rilly awesome!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ummm, happy 27th, oops 17th b-day to Court :shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jeneen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden
> 
> I am sure I'm way behind, but have you guys seen her facebook?
> 
> the best part is the comments on the pictures!


 
OMG she's wearing the 'hurting vagina' bathing suit in her profile pic

*crosses legs*  ush:

ETA: I was sofa king tempted to pull a "d-d-d-don't put it on me girllllllll" retort today at work, LMAO.


----------



## DiorDeVille

So I clicked on this thread because I didn't recognize the names ... and now I regret it.  The End.


----------



## harleyNemma

Her latest tweet *ahem* well reaffirms her love for water and one of the replies is classic:

"B**** we get it, you're a leaky faucet"


----------



## mockinglee

Every time I click on this thread I have to look around to make sure Chris Hanson isn't gonna pop out of nowhere and ask me to _have a seat over there_.


----------



## Jeneen

Pursegrrl said:


> OMG she's wearing the 'hurting vagina' bathing suit in her profile pic
> 
> *crosses legs* ush:
> 
> ETA: I was sofa king tempted to pull a "d-d-d-don't put it on me girllllllll" retort today at work, LMAO.


 
That picture will give you a 1993 yeast infection.


----------



## natalie78

mockinglee said:


> Every time I click on this thread I have to look around to make sure Chris Hanson isn't gonna pop out of nowhere and ask me to _have a seat over there_.


_We need to have a talk. _


----------



## Sweetpea83

harleyNemma said:


> Her latest tweet *ahem* well reaffirms her love for water and one of the replies is classic:
> 
> "B**** we get it, you're a leaky faucet"


----------



## CobaltBlu

I had to #unfollow. I just cant. She is just gross.


----------



## admat97

Yikes...I made the mistake of looking at her FB. That John L. Hopkins guy is a freak!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

harleyNemma said:


> Her latest tweet *ahem* well reaffirms her love for water and one of the replies is classic:
> 
> "B**** we get it, you're a leaky faucet"


----------



## tweegy

**Dies**



> CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> *Sipping on a luscious cup of coffee* @ home while relaxing in my lacy red-hot lingerie.
> 2 hours ago


----------



## terebina786

Did she tweet this way before she was married? I mean does she think its ok for a 16  year old to talk this way just because she's married? I don't get it.


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> **Dies**


 
And this response is awesome:

Quote:
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
*Sipping on a luscious cup of coffee* @ home while relaxing in my lacy red-hot lingerie. 
2 hours ago 
Quote:
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
*Sipping on a luscious cup of coffee* @ home while relaxing in my lacy red-hot lingerie. 
2 hours ago Hiro Parsley 
@CourtneyStodden i hear you courtney. i'm sipping on a luscious cup of coffee sitting in my steamy office while the heat of the sun warms me


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> And this response is awesome:
> 
> Quote:
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Sipping on a luscious cup of coffee* @ home while relaxing in my lacy red-hot lingerie.
> 2 hours ago
> Quote:
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Sipping on a luscious cup of coffee* @ home while relaxing in my lacy red-hot lingerie.
> 2 hours ago Hiro Parsley
> @CourtneyStodden i hear you courtney. i'm sipping on a luscious cup of coffee sitting in my steamy office while the heat of the sun warms me


----------



## NY_Mami

I refuse to believe she is 16....


----------



## harleyNemma

terebina786 said:


> Did she tweet this way before she was married? I mean does she think its ok for a 16 year old to talk this way just because she's married? I don't get it.


 

I think all this drivel is post-marriage (she has 73 tweets....)and apparently it is O.K. for a married 16 year-old to talk this way because, well, her mother _is_ her manager. And her husband is her "college".


----------



## admat97

harleyNemma said:


> I think all this drivel is post-marriage (she has 73 tweets....)and apparently it is O.K. for a married 16 year-old to talk this way because, well, her mother _is_ her manager. *And her husband is her "college".*



So she's being home schooled


----------



## harleyNemma

admat97 said:


> So she's being home schooled



...but for an advanced degree.


----------



## Eimii

Jeneen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden
> 
> I am sure I'm way behind, but have you guys seen her facebook?
> 
> the best part is the comments on the pictures!



That damn bikini!! 

I really want to friend her lol


----------



## angeh

I don't know if she will make a reality show, I want to watch it ! But her tweets are too much, she just want attention and it works because over 100 ppl retweet her  each time , très très ''chic'' ! Hot mess


----------



## Pursegrrl

admat97 said:


> So she's being home schooled


 
  ummm...yeah that's one way to put it.

*dead and buried yet again*


----------



## Miss Kris

She has a new tweet up...this one involves mud and her adventurous bod


----------



## CobaltBlu

seems lots of folks just cant look away from this train wreck, myself included 



@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
Had such a naughty night! Entwined my adventurous body seductively in nothing but drippin-slippery-mud. I can get down-&-dirty when I wanna!
45 minutes ago via web
Favorite Retweet Reply
replies &#8595;

MHeraldo Melissa Herald 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden do you write your tweets with a thesaurus next to you, because they basically make no sense.
20 minutes ago 

god_hates_me4 Mike Steele 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden omg your usage of adjectives, makes me want to kill myself. Pleae stop. Please.
21 minutes ago 

aguilarash Ashley Aguilar 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!?! What planet do u live in??
23 minutes ago


----------



## harleyNemma

Miss Kris said:


> She has a new tweet up...this one involves mud and her adventurous bod


 
I saw this.  She has discovered a new substance other than popsicles to cover herself with . . . .must be part of her education initiative.

Of course, the responses to the tweet are classic:


@CourtneyStodden do you write your tweets with a thesaurus next to you, because they basically make no sense.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

These people CLEARLY don't understand her genius 


:lolots:


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> @CourtneyStodden omg your usage of adjectives, makes me want to kill myself. Pleae stop. Please.
> 21 minutes ago


Too funny!


----------



## Pursegrrl

you really can't make this ish up!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Pursegrrl said:


> you really can't make this ish up!!


 

And yet, Courtney does every single day. AMAZE!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Best thread...EVER!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sweetpea83 said:


> Best thread...EVER!!


 
  you are so deliciously, sensuously right!  Makes me wanna roll around in mud naked just thinking about it


----------



## harleyNemma

Let's celebrate the BEST THREAD EVER with a popsicle to _______ (adverb + adjective of your choice)


----------



## loves

Oh gawd I can imagine what she would be tweeting about popsicles ....too easy!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Miss Kris

loves said:


> Oh gawd I can imagine what she would be tweeting about popsicles ....too easy!


 
cucumbers, bananas, or pickles will be next.


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## harleyNemma

@CourtneyStodden

Softly stepping my sexy silhouette out of the showers sensuous morning steam to prepare for a delicate day.
2 hours ago 

Delicate day....she must be sore from all that entwining in mud she's been doing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She sure loves using the word sensuous a lot..lol.


----------



## Miss Kris

Sweetpea83 said:


> She sure loves using the word sensuous a lot..lol.


 
I've seen delicate alot too


----------



## harleyNemma

Oh, Lordy. She is calling on Marilyn Monroe now....won't be long before she sensuously walks over to an exhilarating subway grating in her stiletto slippers for some steam heat. 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
"If I'd observed all the rules, I'd never have got anywhere.&#8221; ~Marilyn Monroe
11 minutes ago


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, honey...Marilyn, you are not.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> 
> Softly stepping my sexy silhouette out of the showers sensuous morning steam to prepare for a delicate day.
> 2 hours ago
> 
> Delicate day....she must be sore from all that entwining in mud she's been doing.



a delicate day? What is that? I, CB, am having a clunky day. 

_Softly stepping my sexy silhouette out of the showers sensuous <<morning>> steam
_

She ruined a pretty good alliteration run by throwing "morning" in there  maybe thats where she was going with "delicate day" 

She is stretching her literary wings. I tell you, we are watching the birth of a genius poet. Its like watching the big bang. Only messier, with more mud, popsicle juice and water.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> a delicate day? What is that? I, CB, am having a clunky day.
> 
> _Softly stepping my sexy silhouette out of the showers sensuous <<morning>> steam
> _
> 
> She ruined a pretty good alliteration run by throwing "morning" in there  maybe thats where she was going with "delicate day"
> 
> *She is stretching her literary wings. I tell you, we are watching the birth of a genius poet. Its like watching the big bang. Only messier, with more mud, popsicle juice and water.*


----------



## Pursegrrl

"delicate day"...sounds like a g.d. mini pad commercial or something.


----------



## labelwhore04

Im confused, why isnt this creeper getting charged with statuatory rape? Isnt 16 underaged?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> Im confused, why isnt this creeper getting charged with statuatory rape? Isnt 16 underaged?



16 is the age of consent in most states, and you can get married at 16 with parental consent...her mother is the manager of this hot mess.

Which brings me to another question...does anyone have a picture of her mother?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-gets-lingerie-for-her-17th-birthday-2011298


> Only one more year until she's legal!
> 
> Teenage bride Courtney Stodden turned 17 on Monday, and how did the mature-looking blonde spend her big day? With 51-year-old hubby Doug Hutchison, of course!
> 
> PHOTOS: Other May-December romances
> 
> "I'm so happy. This is the best birthday ever," she told RadarOnline.com. "17 is going to be even better than 16 because I'm going to spend the whole year with my wonderful husband!"
> 
> NEWS: Meet Courtney and Doug's dogs, Tuna and Bizarre
> 
> The duo married in May 2011 -- with the permission of Stodden's parents, because she was (and still is) a minor.
> 
> PHOTOS: Celebrity odd couples
> 
> So what did the birthday girl have planned? A shopping trip, and maybe a visit to a local lake to cool off in the water! Stodden told the site she and her hubby planned to visit Disneyland Monday, but they're postponing their trip to the Mouse until Southern California's weather cools off.
> 
> NEWS: Doug says God led him to Courtney
> 
> Hutchison, known for his roles on LOST and The Green Mile, surprised his teenage wife with birthday gifts from Victoria's Secret. "There's never a dull day with Courtney around," he told RadarOnline.com.


----------



## CobaltBlu

labelwhore04 said:


> Im confused, why isnt this creeper getting charged with statuatory rape? Isnt 16 underaged?



yes, the  mother supposedly checked all the emails etc and there was nothing illegal in them, and then, when their love lit the world on fire, she consented to the wedding. So, it's all legal. Gross, but legal. And, may I just say that she is 10x creepier than he is, IMHO.

*hair toss*

So, grap a popsicle, dye your dog pink, turn on the water hose and join the fun!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CobaltBlu said:


> yes, the  mother supposedly checked all the emails etc and there was nothing illegal in them, and then, when their love lit the world on fire, she consented to the wedding. So, it's all legal. Gross, but legal. *And, may I just say that she is 10x creepier than he is, IMHO.*
> 
> *hair toss*
> 
> So, grap a popsicle, dye your dog pink, turn on the water hose and join the fun!


----------



## angeh

ewwww, our newest tweets : 

@CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...

drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn


----------



## margaritas

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/08/31/caption-contest-august-31st

Check out the winning caption, it's hilarious!


----------



## admat97

angeh said:


> ewwww, our newest tweets :
> 
> @CourtneyStodden*''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...*
> 
> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn



Now that's just disgusting.


----------



## natalie78

angeh said:


> ewwww, our newest tweets :
> 
> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn


----------



## Sweetpea83

angeh said:


> ewwww, our newest tweets :
> 
> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn




Oh geez....


----------



## harleyNemma

margaritas said:


> http://www.dlisted.com/2011/08/31/caption-contest-august-31st
> 
> Check out the winning caption, it's hilarious!


----------



## Coco Belle

natalie78 said:


>



+1 x 1,000,000


----------



## loves

she gets crazier by the minute!


----------



## KristyDarling

angeh said:


> ewwww, our newest tweets :
> 
> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn



 
Oh. My. God. This girl is out of control.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her tweets are getting more raunchier..if that's even possible, lol...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Sweetpea83 said:


> Her tweets are getting more raunchier..if that's even possible, lol...



I guess that's why people say "anything is possible", lol!


----------



## natalie78

So, I'm sitting here eating jello for lunch and I am imagining a Courtney Twitter post for my lunch...

"Sitting here sucking on sweet and succulent strawberry jello in a pink bikini in the sun."

Nah...not porno enough...


----------



## tweegy

angeh said:


> ewwww, our newest tweets :
> 
> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

...step too far, Courtney.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ew. Thats not even amusing. just gross.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> ew. Thats not even amusing. just gross.


Right!


----------



## Love my Tanos

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ...step too far, Courtney.



Leaps and bounds too far!! Is this little girl referring to what I think she's referring to...?????? Or is this just her hussy-ish way of saying she shared a Coke with her husband, and we all just have dirty minds??  Somehow she makes everything sound just so filthy.


----------



## harleyNemma

Love my Tanos said:


> Leaps and bounds too far!!* Is this little girl referring to what I think she's referring to...??????* *Or* is this just her hussy-ish way of saying she shared a Coke with her husband, and *we all just have dirty minds*??  Somehow she makes everything sound just so filthy.


 
Yes, her writing skills have improved dramatically since she celebrated her sweet 17 birthday.  Not only is she able to use a thesaurus, she is able to provide visual imagery as well. 

And....we all have dirty minds which were completely taken advantage of this morning by Mrs. Hutchison.


----------



## ByeKitty

angeh said:


> ewwww, our newest tweets :
> 
> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn


Eeeeew no!!!!

And there's way too much calories in that, too... SMH, she should know, being a "model"!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> Eeeeew no!!!!
> 
> And there's way too much calories in that, too... SMH, she should know, being a "model"!


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Eeeeew no!!!!
> 
> And there's way too much calories in that, too... SMH, she should know, being a "model"!


!!!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Embracing this heavenly hike that I am on w/my pretty-in-pink pooch Bazaar as I taste the spices of the sun on the tip of my tender tongue.
5 hours ago

Poor Bizarre (of course, now we know how fitting his name really is given the tendencies of the owners.)


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Embracing this heavenly hike that I am on w/my pretty-in-pink pooch Bazaar as I taste the spices of the sun on the tip of my tender tongue.
> 5 hours ago
> 
> Poor Bizarre (of course, now we know how fitting his name really is given the tendencies of the owners.)




I seriously doubt that her tongue is tender at this point. For rill.
OK, yea, I went there.


*hair toss*


----------



## harleyNemma

THIS response..... 

Briana_Wills Briana 
 by oceankitties@ 
@CourtneyStodden y can't u just say "walking the dog w/ my tongue hanging out"?
6 hours ago


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> I seriously doubt that her tongue is tender at this point. For rill.
> OK, yea, I went there.
> 
> 
> *hair toss*



You go, grrl!


----------



## yajaira

@CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...


WoW! Is she talking about urine?!

She is disgusting why in the world would you post that online!!??

I recently just saw another one of her interviews I have decided that she isn't a real person she cant be! no way! This has to be all fake it just has to be no human being would ever behave that way!

It has to be all for a fake reality show!


----------



## gsmom

ByeKitty said:


> Eeeeew no!!!!
> 
> And there's way *too much calories in that*, too... SMH, she should know, being a "model"!




wait, for rills?


----------



## chantal1922

harleyNemma said:


> THIS response.....
> 
> Briana_Wills Briana
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden y can't u just say "walking the dog w/ my tongue hanging out"?
> 6 hours ago


----------



## admat97

ByeKitty said:


> Eeeeew no!!!!
> 
> And there's way too much calories in that, too... SMH, she should know, being a "model"!





gsmom said:


> *wait, for rills?*



:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I seriously doubt that her tongue is tender at this point. For rill.
> OK, yea, I went there.
> 
> 
> *hair toss*


Well, maybe she drank something hot and burnt her tongue therefore rendering it tender...jus sayin'




gsmom said:


> wait, for rills?



!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

yajaira said:


> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> 
> WoW! Is she talking about urine?!
> 
> She is disgusting why in the world would you post that online!!??
> 
> I recently just saw another one of her interviews I have decided that she isn't a real person she cant be! no way! This has to be all fake it just has to be no human being would ever behave that way!
> 
> It has to be all for a fake reality show!




I don't think it's urine she's talking about..


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> I don't think it's urine she's talking about..



 unless she's having a fling with R.Kelly.....

But she said Doug's name so cant be...drat!


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> THIS response.....
> 
> Briana_Wills Briana
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden y can't u just say "walking the dog w/ my tongue hanging out"?
> 6 hours ago


 
  That was RILLY great!!

and that other one about moistening mouth with delectable...ugh I can't even finish the sentence.


----------



## platinum_girly

LOLOLOL i have just finished this entire thread, let me just say- i have laughed, i have cried (and i admit it- i maybe even snorted a little) and i want to thank the TPF ladies that posted in here with such amusing comments. This chick can't be for rill, but let me just say is a TRIP to watch in interviews, i can't for the life of me figure out if she is high, drunk, flat out weird or a combination of all 3. I think she is way weirder than her husband, i actually imagine that she eats him alive.


----------



## admat97

tweegy said:


> Well, maybe she drank something hot and burnt her tongue therefore rendering it tender...jus sayin' !!!



Doug must have a really nasty drip


----------



## Pursegrrl

admat97 said:


> Doug must have a really nasty drip


----------



## CobaltBlu

platinum_girly said:


> LOLOLOL i have just finished this entire thread, let me just say- i have laughed, i have cried (and i admit it- i maybe even snorted a little) and i want to thank the TPF ladies that posted in here with such amusing comments. This chick can't be for rill, but let me just say is a TRIP to watch in interviews, i can't for the life of me figure out if she is high, drunk, flat out weird or a combination of all 3. I think she is way weirder than her husband, i actually imagine that she eats him alive.




Welcome p_g! I cant believe you missed this!!  Doll, you don't think its performance art, then?  And, did you watch the videos? And see Anderson Cooper?

This thread has a LOT to take in--its multi-dimensional, just like Courtney :lolots:


----------



## Miss Kris

ByeKitty said:


> Eeeeew no!!!!
> 
> And there's way too much calories in that, too... SMH, she should know, being a "model"!



The salt content is just way too high


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> I seriously doubt that her tongue is tender at this point. For rill.
> OK, yea, I went there.
> 
> 
> *hair toss*



Tender from the herpes infection


----------



## Miss Kris

yajaira said:


> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> 
> WoW! Is she talking about urine?!
> 
> She is disgusting why in the world would you post that online!!??
> 
> I recently just saw another one of her interviews I have decided that she isn't a real person she cant be! no way! This has to be all fake it just has to be no human being would ever behave that way!
> 
> It has to be all for a fake reality show!



No, not urine.  She means the white toothpaste


----------



## admat97

Miss Kris said:


> The salt content is just way too high


----------



## admat97

Miss Kris is on a roll!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

harleyNemma said:


> Yes, her writing skills have improved dramatically since she celebrated her sweet 17 birthday.  Not only is she able to use a thesaurus, she is able to provide visual imagery as well.
> 
> And....we all have dirty minds which were completely taken advantage of this morning by Mrs. Hutchison.



We were mind raped.


----------



## Miss Kris

admat97 said:


> Miss Kris is on a roll!!!



I only speak the truth!


----------



## tweegy

admat97 said:


> Doug must have a really nasty drip


At his age she's lucky if she doesn't have to add Equal sugar!



CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome p_g! I cant believe you missed this!!  Doll, you don't think its performance art, then?  And, did you watch the videos? And see Anderson Cooper?
> 
> This thread has a LOT to take in--its multi-dimensional, just like Courtney :lolots:



This thread should be on the forefront of the tpf home page with both a Must read and a warning label on it!!! 



Miss Kris said:


> No, not urine.  She means the white toothpaste


!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome p_g! I cant believe you missed this!! Doll, you don't think its performance art, then?  And, did you watch the videos? And see Anderson Cooper?
> 
> This thread has a LOT to take in--its multi-dimensional, just like Courtney :lolots:


 
Thanks for the welcome hun 
I know, i can't believe i am so late to this party, darn it!
I seriously think that this girl is *desperately* trying to be sexy (and she really believes that she is) but of course to the rest of the world she is just a comical moron. I did indeed watch the videos (including the Anderson cooper one) and her MMM HMMMs were annoying to say the least, not to mention the puckered up lips and the i-want-to-eat-you-for-breakfast-lunch-and-dinner up and down eye stares. I will go against the grain here though and say the one thing that the girl has got is really great hair, now why on earth can't i get volume in my hair like that?! Is the sensual sun and wind that blows through the hair the answer i wonder...?


----------



## platinum_girly

Some more pics of the 'natural beauty' Courtney:


















And just for giggles:





Source: PhotoBucket


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks for the welcome hun
> I know, i can't believe i am so late to this party, darn it!
> I seriously think that this girl is *desperately* trying to be sexy (and she really believes that she is) but of course to the rest of the world she is just a comical moron. I did indeed watch the videos (including the Anderson cooper one) and her MMM HMMMs were annoying to say the least, not to mention the puckered up lips and the i-want-to-eat-you-for-breakfast-lunch-and-dinner up and down eye stares. I will go against the grain here though and say the one thing that the girl has got is really great hair, now why on earth can't i get volume in my hair like that?! Is the sensual sun and wind that blows through the hair the answer i wonder...?




She's such a lady!


----------



## harleyNemma

OMG....the Sesame Street image is the best!


----------



## CobaltBlu

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks for the welcome hun
> I know, i can't believe i am so late to this party, darn it!
> I seriously think that this girl is *desperately* trying to be sexy (and she really believes that she is) but of course to the rest of the world she is just a comical moron. I did indeed watch the videos (including the Anderson cooper one) and her MMM HMMMs were annoying to say the least, not to mention the puckered up lips and the i-want-to-eat-you-for-breakfast-lunch-and-dinner up and down eye stares. *I will go against the grain here though and say the one thing that the girl has got is really great hair, now why on earth can't i get volume in my hair like that?! Is the sensual sun and wind that blows through the hair the answer i wonder...? *



Usually I think her hair looks like a weave. Though in that last picture above it does look pretty good. Remember, g-d is her plastic surgeon and hair stylist.

It is probably its the spicy sun sensually kissing it, though.   Also, she seems so hose herself off a lot, and spends a lot of time walking the steamy streets and back alleys of Hot Hollywood and hiking through the voluptuous Hills. Maybe its all the sweating/hosing off she does.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am LOL...what is this, a 2.5 pound weight with the price tag still on? Bish please, even my old arms can curl more than that. *flexes muscles*


----------



## Love my Tanos

Miss Kris said:


> No, not urine.  She means the white toothpaste




That must be what keeps her smile so bright, LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots: My abs hurt.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> I am LOL...what is this, a 2.5 pound weight with the price tag still on? Bish please, even my old arms can curl more than that. *flexes muscles*



I was thinking the *same* thing.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> I was thinking the *same* thing.....



Great minds, doll.


----------



## tweegy

Love my Tanos said:


> That must be what keeps her smile so bright, LOL


*Dies*


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## harleyNemma




----------



## Pursegrrl

Love my Tanos said:


> That must be what keeps her smile so bright, LOL


 
#icant


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## harleyNemma

:lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

I wanna know how to make gifs too!  CLASSIC.


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


>


 
Sensuosly getting my long, luscious locks ready for a seductive evening entwining with my husband's luscious fluid on my lips... 

Oh gawd, girls I really, really just CAN'T.  I need hand sanitizer after posting this...STAT!


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> Usually I think her hair looks like a weave. Though in that last picture above it does look pretty good. Remember, g-d is her plastic surgeon and hair stylist.
> 
> It is probably its the spicy sun sensually kissing it, though.  Also, she seems so hose herself off a lot, and spends a lot of time walking the steamy streets and back alleys of Hot Hollywood and hiking through the voluptuous Hills. Maybe its all the sweating/hosing off she does.


 
I totally would not of thought that it was a weave, if it is then God blessed her with a natural looking weave, lol!


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Just got back from Hollywood Highland's Sweet Candy Shop & Coffee Bean! Mmm, has my sweet tooth got me *licking my lips lustfully* or what?!

Props to Mrs. Hutchison for use of adverbs...


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Just got back from Hollywood Highland's Sweet Candy Shop & Coffee Bean! Mmm, has my sweet tooth got me *licking my lips lustfully* or what?!
> 
> Props to Mrs. Hutchison for use of adverbs...




meh. we have seen this lip licking already...







she needs new material.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> Usually I think her hair looks like a weave. Though in that last picture above it does look pretty good. Remember, g-d is her plastic surgeon and hair stylist.
> 
> It is probably its the spicy sun sensually kissing it, though.   Also, she seems so hose herself off a lot, and spends a lot of time walking the steamy streets and back alleys of Hot Hollywood and hiking through the voluptuous Hills. Maybe its all the sweating/hosing off she does.



I don't know why she just didn't become a porn star.  Then she can drink multiple juices on her tongue.  She could brush her teeth with pickles, she could dance on countertops in kitchens and get PAID for it...she could even write the scripts!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> I don't know why she just didn't become a porn star.  Then she can drink multiple juices on her tongue.  She could brush her teeth with pickles, she could dance on countertops in kitchens and get PAID for it...she could even write the scripts!



I think you have to be 18, right? I think she is working on the scripts though. for RILL!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Love my Tanos said:


> That must be what keeps her smile so bright, LOL



She sprays it on prior to taking a picture.  It's a spray tan for teeth from a penis!


----------



## CobaltBlu

We need to get this girls endorsements going!!

So far....spray tan, doggie hair dye, water hoses, popsicles, chapstick or whatever she uses to keep her lips from cracking, fizzy stilettos, fluffy towels...bedazzler...

WHAT ELSE?


----------



## platinum_girly

Lol we are now 'friends' on FB...


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> We need to get this girls endorsements going!!
> 
> So far....spray tan, doggie hair dye, water hoses, popsicles, chapstick or whatever she uses to keep her lips from cracking, fizzy stilettos, fluffy towels...bedazzler...
> 
> WHAT ELSE?



Semen.


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Semen.


!!!!!


They even have Tees she and Side eye pinky dog could wear!!!!


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^Oh gurl you are outdoing yourself!


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> !!!!!
> 
> 
> They even have Tees she and Side eye pinky dog could wear!!!!



Yea, why not torture pinky some more!  Make her a sex object for dogs!  I wonder if pinky seductively licks her lips as other pups walk by or if she barks little naughties in other dogs ears


----------



## harleyNemma

:lolots:



Miss Kris said:


> Yea, why not torture pinky some more!  Make her a sex object for dogs!  I wonder if pinky seductively licks her lips as other pups walk by or if she barks little naughties in other dogs ears


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Yea, why not torture pinky some more!  Make her a sex object for dogs!  I wonder if pinky seductively licks her lips as other pups walk by or if she barks little naughties in other dogs ears




Pinky licks her lips seductively because of the peanut butter Dougy convinced Courtney is doggie lip balm. The naughty whispering is at the dog tails upon greetings..


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> Pinky licks her lips seductively because of the peanut butter Dougy convinced Courtney is doggie lip balm. The naughty whispering is at the dog tails upon greetings..


----------



## admat97

*dead*


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## Sweetpea83

You guys crack me up!


----------



## harleyNemma

sweetpea83 said:


> you guys crack me up!



meow!


----------



## lkrp123

platinum_girly said:


> LOLOLOL i have just finished this entire thread, let me just say- i have laughed, i have cried (and i admit it- i maybe even snorted a little) and i want to thank the TPF ladies that posted in here with such amusing comments. This chick can't be for rill, but let me just say is a TRIP to watch in interviews, i can't for the life of me figure out if she is high, drunk, flat out weird or a combination of all 3. *I think she is way weirder than her husband, i actually imagine that she eats him alive.*



I KNOW! I really think something is off with her...I mean, is her birth certificate even real? She just can't be 16. She just CAN'T be! I dunno, she looks a little "off" to me...



admat97 said:


> Doug must have a really nasty drip :biguns







CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome p_g! I cant believe you missed this!!  Doll, you don't think its performance art, then?  And, did you watch the videos? And see Anderson Cooper?
> 
> This thread has a LOT to take in--its multi-dimensional, just like Courtney :lolots:



CB, Courtney is rill.  Maybe if you still followed her on twitter, you'd know... *buffs nails*



Miss Kris said:


> Tender from the herpes infection



WHEW! I thought it was crabs.



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks for the welcome hun
> I know, i can't believe i am so late to this party, darn it!
> I seriously think that this girl is *desperately* trying to be sexy (and she really believes that she is) but of course to the rest of the world she is just a comical moron. I did indeed watch the videos (including the Anderson cooper one) and her MMM HMMMs were annoying to say the least, not to mention the puckered up lips and the i-want-to-eat-you-for-breakfast-lunch-and-dinner up and down eye stares. I will go against the grain here though and say the one thing that the girl has got is really great hair, now why on earth can't i get volume in my hair like that?! Is the sensual sun and wind that blows through the hair the answer i wonder...?



You know her hair almost looks like a wig? Like the ones drag queens wear, you know? Idk what it is, but her hair just seems to be TOO Perfect.

DID YOU SEE THE CLEAR BRA STRAPS from the video?!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> She's such a lady!







CobaltBlu said:


> I am LOL...what is this, a 2.5 pound weight with the price tag still on? Bish please, even my old arms can curl more than that. *flexes muscles*






CobaltBlu said:


> bestweekever.tv/bwe/images/2011/08/father_albert-1314646478.gif



THE CLEAR BRA STRAPS!!!

You know what I'm starting to think, because she always has the clear bra straps...I think that she might not have much of a *natural* chest and has to wear a bra at all times to make it look like she has a chest? Or else, this is just further proof that she is 16, because who else wears clear bra straps with a strapless dress?


----------



## admat97

Oh yummm...this thread rilly exploded all over the place. I just can't keep my moist tongue in my rilly sensual mouth.


----------



## yajaira

admat97 said:


> Oh yummm...this thread rilly exploded all over the place. I just can't keep my moist tongue in my rilly sensual mouth.



eeewwwwww!


----------



## loves

she makes losers feel good about themselves. well done @courtneystodden, thanks for the entertainment


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lkrp123 said:


> I KNOW! I really think something is off with her...I mean, is her birth certificate even real? She just can't be 16. She just CAN'T be! I dunno, she looks a little "off"



I think her shenanigans are just further proof of the fact that she IS 17. Teenagers are the strangest thing on this planet LOL.


----------



## CobaltBlu

admat97 said:


> Oh yummm...this thread rilly exploded all over the place. I just can't keep my moist tongue in my rilly sensual mouth.



*dead*  

Its cuz Courtney and Doug ignited the world with their love. We are just part of the inferno of love...if only someone had a hose.


----------



## iluvmybags

Jeneen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/therillcourtneystodden
> 
> I am sure I'm way behind, but have you guys seen her facebook?
> 
> the best part is the comments on the pictures!


Has anyone scrolled thru Courtney's Friends List?  You should see some of the profile pics -- it's like they're all taking lessons from her or they're Courtney-wannabees!!  (i.e. Bethany Rose )


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

yajaira said:


> @CourtneyStodden''Had such a Thirsty-Thursday; I just might have Doug moisten my mouth tonight with his delectable drink? Mmm... Now that's tempting...
> 
> 
> WoW! Is she talking about urine?!



Good guess. I did not even think of that. At any rate she is just gross tweeting about her husband's body fluids. Moving on...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

angeh said:


> drink??? tonight? moisten? oh my god, this is p*rn



I am not a member of twitter, so I am not familiar with its rules. Is it allowed to post such borderline pornographic tweets?


----------



## lkrp123

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think her shenanigans are just further proof of the fact that she IS 17. Teenagers are the strangest thing on this planet LOL.



Maybe she's actually 15


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> I KNOW! I really think something is off with her...I mean, is her birth certificate even real? She just can't be 16. She just CAN'T be! I dunno, she looks a little "off" to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB, Courtney is rill.  Maybe if you still followed her on twitter, you'd know... *buffs nails*
> 
> 
> 
> WHEW! I thought it was *crabs.*
> 
> You know her hair almost looks like a wig? Like the ones drag queens wear, you know? Idk what it is, but her hair just seems to be TOO Perfect.
> 
> DID YOU SEE THE CLEAR BRA STRAPS from the video?!


Too easy..



lkrp123 said:


> THE CLEAR BRA STRAPS!!!
> 
> You know what I'm starting to think, because she always has the clear bra straps...I think that she might not have much of a *natural* chest and has to wear a bra at all times to make it look like she has a chest? Or else, this is just further proof that she is 16, because who else wears clear bra straps with a strapless dress?


Are you implying that Courtney is not Rill!! 


admat97 said:


> Oh yummm...this thread rilly exploded all over the place. I just can't keep my moist tongue in my rilly sensual mouth.


This thread is just boiling over with sessssual goodness [del]and stds[/del]! 


CobaltBlu said:


> *dead*
> 
> Its cuz Courtney and Doug ignited the world with their love. We are just part of the inferno of love...if only someone had a hose.


They live to touch each other in the college of love..


lkrp123 said:


> Maybe she's actually 15



Are you again implying that this Lady is anything but?


----------



## tweegy

:lolots:



> @CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Celebrating the last night of being sweet-n-sexy 16 by wearing NOTHING but my tasty bday-suit! Mmm; Yummy!
> 29 Aug via txt Favorite Retweet Reply
> *replies &#8595;*
> 
> marvo calrissian
> scubasanchezz89 marvo calrissian
> by JessicaWalterXo
> @
> @CourtneyStodden i bet half your followers have been on 2 catch a predator
> 1 Sep


----------



## platinum_girly

lkrp123 said:


> You know her hair almost looks like a wig? Like the ones drag queens wear, you know? Idk what it is, but her hair just seems to be TOO Perfect.
> 
> DID YOU SEE THE CLEAR BRA STRAPS from the video?!


 
Haha hubby also commented that she looks kinda like a drag queen crossed with a 50 something desperate housewive that has gotten too much PS in order to look younger... 

Yep i saw the clear bra straps, i really don't know why she even bothers with a bra, i am pretty sure that she is dying to give us a nip slip sometime soon...


----------



## lkrp123

platinum_girly said:


> Haha hubby also commented that she *looks kinda like a drag queen* crossed with a 50 something desperate housewive that has gotten *too much PS *in order to look younger...
> 
> Yep i saw the clear bra straps, i really don't know why she even bothers with a bra, i am pretty sure that she is dying to give us a nip slip sometime soon...









I mean, look at her wedding photo...........


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^


----------



## ByeKitty

lkrp123 said:


> I mean, look at her wedding photo...........


 She looks gorgeous.


----------



## platinum_girly

lkrp123 said:


> I mean, look at her wedding photo...........


 
She looks just delicious, for rill


----------



## harleyNemma

@CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Drenched within a very sensuous Sunday morning! God Bless! "Commit to the LORD whatever you do, and your plans will succeed." Proverbs 16:3
2 hours ago 

She must have taken her Bible into the shower....


----------



## OhWhyNot

No way do I believe 16, and I have high suspicions that is not a girl. Just saying.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

OhWhyNot said:


> No way do I believe 16, *and I have high suspicions that is not a girl*. Just saying.



LOL!!  She is a sensuous girl, for rillz


----------



## lkrp123

OhWhyNot said:


> No way do I believe 16, and I have high suspicions *that is not a girl.* Just saying.


----------



## tweegy

OhWhyNot said:


> No way do I believe 16, and I have high suspicions that is not a girl. Just saying.


!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder if she's got clip in Jessica Simpson hair. The part that's teased does NOT look real but the rest of it does.


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Drenched within a very sensuous Sunday morning! God Bless! "Commit to the LORD whatever you do, and your plans will succeed." Proverbs 16:3
> 2 hours ago
> 
> She must have taken her Bible into the shower....


 
...a waterproof, laminated Bible.  

Pass the hose, please!


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Had such a divine day in Newport Beach. Winding it all down now by alluringly blowing bubbles as I openly lie inside of a steamy bath... ;-x
31 minutes ago

Courtney is trying on some new adverbs tonight...


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol she sure is _steamy_


----------



## Jeneen

lkrp123 said:


> I mean, look at her wedding photo...........


 
The preacher can't even keep a straight face!! hahahaha 

This girl walks around boobs first for rill.


----------



## Jeneen

I have a serious job for her. When they do a movie about Pam Anderson's life, Courtney would be a shoe-in for the role. Hopefully Courtney will learn not to take herself so seriously. I like that Pam laughs at herself. 

FOR RILL.


----------



## harleyNemma

^first, she needs more filler in her lips.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Had such a divine day in Newport Beach. Winding it all down now by alluringly blowing bubbles as I openly lie inside of a steamy bath... ;-x
> 31 minutes ago
> 
> Courtney is trying on some new adverbs tonight...



Alluringly blowing bubbles?
How in the name of all that is holy do you "openly lie inside of" a bath? HOW????

she slays me :lolots:
for RILL



harleyNemma said:


> ^first, she needs more filler in her lips.



G-d is her plastic surgeon! No fillers!! She. Is. RILL!


----------



## mockinglee

Jeneen said:


> I have a serious job for her. When they do a movie about Pam Anderson's life, Courtney would be a shoe-in for the role. Hopefully Courtney will learn not to take herself so seriously. I like that Pam laughs at herself.
> 
> FOR RILL.



Sure, but they'd still need to find someone to play "young" Pam.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe..


----------



## Pursegrrl

Let's hope they're using BC...


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh gosh.. A new tweet has arrived.  It involves poor pinky.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This literally makes zero sense. 

@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
Sweetly fetching a tasty bone to my precious lil' pink pooch Bazaar out back, as the sultriness of the day gently begins to heighten. Mmm...
4 hours ago via web
Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Sweetly fetching a tasty bone to my precious lil' pink pooch Bazaar out back, as the sultriness of the day gently begins to heighten. Mmm...
4 hours ago 

Well, props for making the old "fetch a dog a bone" ditty from childhood into an erotic adventure. 

Has anyone noticed she is spelling the dog's name BAZAAR....rather than BIZARRE. (which is what I always thought it is/was.) BTW, what has become of the little yorkie?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mockinglee said:


> Sure, but they'd still need to find someone to play "young" Pam.



:lolots:


----------



## harleyNemma

I just hope they are not using Bazaar's bone...

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Cooking up a delicious delicacy with my dashingly-desirous-Doug. The kitchen is going to smell so savory when we place it in the oven...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This bish is the queen of alliteration.


----------



## Pursegrrl

#confused


----------



## aklein

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Sweetly fetching a tasty bone to my precious lil' pink pooch Bazaar out back, as the sultriness of the day gently begins to heighten. Mmm...
> 4 hours ago
> 
> Well, props for making the old "fetch a dog a bone" ditty from childhood into an erotic adventure.
> 
> Has anyone noticed she is spelling the dog's name BAZAAR....rather than BIZARRE. (which is what I always thought it is/was.) BTW, what has become of the little yorkie?!



She's doing something different, using the noun version for her dog's name.  Lol.
Count me in as wondering where Tuna is in all of this?


----------



## admat97

harleyNemma said:


> I just hope they are not using Bazaar's bone...
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Cooking up a delicious delicacy with my dashingly-desirous-Doug. *The kitchen is going to smell so savory when we place it in the oven*...





aklein said:


> She's doing something different, using the noun version for her dog's name.  Lol.
> Count me in as wondering *where Tuna is in all of this?*



In the oven?


----------



## Jeneen

mockinglee said:


> Sure, but they'd still need to find someone to play "young" Pam.


 LMAO!


----------



## admat97

admat97 said:


> In the oven?




Quoting myself: Tuna Casserole? :lolots:


----------



## Love my Tanos

^Oh Lawd don't give her any ideas! 

I'm starting to think this girl is genuis. Or maybe the person behind her is. Nobody can be this clueless, or this stupid. Dashingly desirous? I mean what? Either way, this stupid crap has become her ticket to sticking in people's minds. It is icky, really, really icky, but funny at the same time. 

Surely by now there's a drinking game based on her tweeting style?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Desirous?? My a......lol!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love my Tanos said:


> ^Oh Lawd don't give her any ideas!
> 
> *I'm starting to think this girl is genuis.* Or maybe the person behind her is. Nobody can be this clueless, or this stupid. Dashingly desirous? I mean what? Either way, this stupid crap has become her ticket to sticking in people's minds. It is icky, really, really icky, but funny at the same time.
> 
> Surely by now there's a drinking game based on her tweeting style?



SEE!!!!
I tell ya, its either performance art or doctoral research.

Or we are watching the birth of a poetic genius. Remember, visionary poets are misunderstood at first.


----------



## Jeneen

Love my Tanos said:


> ^Oh Lawd don't give her any ideas!
> 
> I'm starting to think this girl is genuis. Or maybe the person behind her is. Nobody can be this clueless, or this stupid. Dashingly desirous? I mean what? Either way, this stupid crap has become her ticket to sticking in people's minds. It is icky, really, really icky, but funny at the same time.
> 
> Surely by now there's a drinking game based on her tweeting style?


 

If there's not, we should invent one!


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> I just hope they are not using Bazaar's bone...
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Cooking up a delicious delicacy with my dashingly-desirous-Doug. The kitchen is going to smell so savory when we place it in the oven...



_I'm speechless...._


----------



## Miss Kris

Wtf:

@CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!




Sound like a old and hairy breakfast...


----------



## admat97

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!



My stomach literally just turned. I could feel it.
Can she not be stopped? This is making my poet theory hard to swallow.


so to speak.


----------



## CobaltBlu

UFO ALERT!!! 

watch out california


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
As a white-knit over-sized sweater softly drapes over every curve of my body, I gracefully float through the flowery fields of California...
51 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

@blunt_object
Blunt_Object
@CourtneyStodden As my eyes scan the drivel that you write, my finger hovers closer to my mouth and I sigh sensuously as I vomit for my life


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!





heyyybabbitt Babbitt 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *you are just the worst at Mad Libs.*
5 hours ago 
»

Jamila203 Jamila Marie 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *you obviously don't know what bodily or tasteful mean - get a dictionary you tart*
5 hours ago


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> My stomach literally just turned. I could feel it.



IKR! Gag me with a spoon! Seriously! We get it, Court! You have lots and lots and LOTS of sex! Trust me, very few people are jealous of you!! Honestly I feel sorry for Doug! A man his age needs his rest!

The very idea of your bodily breakfast... I will look at my greek yogurt very differently tomorrow, and for that I hate you!!

(but I still think you are hilarious so please keep these ridonculous tweets coming)


----------



## platinum_girly

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!


 
Ewwww! I just ate muller fruit corner creamy yoghurt, i feel it returning back up.....



CobaltBlu said:


> *you obviously don't know what bodily or tasteful mean - get a dictionary you tart*
> 5 hours ago


 




Love my Tanos said:


> The very idea of your bodily breakfast... I will look at my greek yogurt very differently tomorrow, and for that I hate you!!
> 
> (but I still think you are hilarious so please keep these ridonculous tweets coming)


 
Lol!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> UFO ALERT!!!
> 
> watch out california
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> As a white-knit over-sized sweater softly drapes over every curve of my body, I gracefully float through the flowery fields of California...
> 51 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lr4dwe1hXX1qzoj6fo1_500.gif




TheTPFBishes   TPF Bishes &#10004;             


@CourtneyStodden I'm  calling the Sensuous Ghost Busters for your ***!! http://twitter.com/#!/MissKrisTPFhttp://twitter.com/#!/CobaltBluTPF

1 hour ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the gif...


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> TheTPFBishes   TPF Bishes &#10004;
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden I'm  calling the Sensuous Ghost Busters for your ***!! http://twitter.com/#!/MissKrisTPFhttp://twitter.com/#!/CobaltBluTPF
> 
> 1 hour ago



sashay your sensuous self over to the keyboard store right now, because you owe me one. MEOW!! ;-x


----------



## knics33

Ha - yay for the thread that keeps on giving!  I have literally laughed my a** off out loud at this thread!

I swear, her twitter is just too much... I just keep waiting for it to come out that it isn't hers. Sad thing is... I am pretty convinced at this point that it is lol.


----------



## yajaira

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!


OMG!:giggles: what a  NUT case!

Shes either tweaked out on crystal meth , just CRAZY or totally fake!


----------



## CobaltBlu

The comments on her twitter and FB are just hilarious. I cant believe she puts the same stuff on FB. she really is a bit of a sensuous yawn at this point but still, i cant look away.


----------



## harleyNemma

OH.MON.DIEU.

I so needed to burst out laughing tonight and I can always count on this thread to make that happen! 

@CobaltBlu: I can't stop looking either. She's an enigma sensuously wrapped in a &#822;c&#822;o&#822;n&#822;d&#822;o&#822;m&#822; conundrum.


----------



## OhWhyNot

Pursegrrl said:


> Let's hope they're using BC...


 
I'm not sure s/he could spell it much less know what to do with it....


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just hope and pray she continues to give us amazing material. I want her to mix it up a bit more, and we are going to be needing more photos, and of course lip-licking interviews. 

A new music video would be icing on the cake. 
...which courtney could sensuously pop out of on her reality show debut.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Kris said:


> Wtf:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Had a bodily breakfast in bed this morning; It was so tasteful... Just like sweet syrupy pancakes completed with a lush creamy filling. Yum!


 
  oh Mon Dieu


----------



## admat97

This thread makes me so happy.


----------



## natalie78

How did I live my life before this thread?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Waiting for today's tweet..


----------



## Miss Kris

Sweetpea83 said:


> Waiting for today's tweet..



You mean...sensually draping a silky blanket across my bare shoulders while I impatiently await stimulation by CourtneyStodden's next delicate tweet?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> You mean...*sensually draping a silky blanket across my bare shoulders while I impatiently await stimulation by CourtneyStodden's next delicate tweet?*



OMG!!! THIS is exactly what I am doing RIGHT THIS sensuous minute!! ;-x

MEOW!

Except I am also sensuously licking a dripping popsicle. 
YUM~ its delicately delicious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Kris said:


> You mean...sensually draping a silky blanket across my bare shoulders while I impatiently await stimulation by CourtneyStodden's next delicate tweet?




Yep!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Miss Kris said:


> You mean...sensually draping a silky blanket across my bare shoulders while I impatiently await stimulation by CourtneyStodden's next delicate tweet?



lol!!!  Love this!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG!!! THIS is exactly what I am doing RIGHT THIS sensuous minute!! ;-x
> 
> MEOW!
> 
> Except I am also sensuously licking a dripping popsicle.
> YUM~ its delicately delicious!



Don't forget to wash off in the glorious mist of the hose.


----------



## Miss Kris

And here we have this little diddy:

&#8220;@CourtneyStodden: Deeply dove into a sexy white sailor-bikini-costume and navy-blue platform pumps as I begin to set-sail for a risqué ride. All aboard?! &#8221;


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> And here we have this little diddy:
> 
> &#8220;@CourtneyStodden: Deeply dove into a sexy white sailor-bikini-costume and navy-blue platform pumps as I begin to set-sail for a risqué ride. All aboard?! &#8221;





courtney is branching out! Sensuously using more hyphens. Incorrectly, but I admire her moxie in trying new things. Meow!


ETA: funny response:


SideshowScott Sideshow Scott 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden this sounds like the worst episode of "Red Shoe Diaries" ever
3 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Miss Kris said:


> And here we have this little diddy:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Deeply dove into a sexy white sailor-bikini-costume and navy-blue platform pumps as I begin to set-sail for a risqué ride. All aboard?! 



This tweet is rather tame comparing to her other tweets...


----------



## CobaltBlu

*DEAD*

http://twitter.com/#!/CatStodden

The CAT!!!  LOL!!
Only three tweets so far, and one I cant repeat ;-x  MEOW!!!


CatStodden Cat Stodden 
Stretching my sultry slinky body in the delicious afternoon sun, licking myself down slowly. Meow! No, seriously. Meow. ;x #courtneystodden
4 hours ago 
»

CatStodden Cat Stodden 
Tried 2 cook my own sensuous dinner, only to discover my luscious paws lack thumbs. It's ok, I know someone who'll do anything for kitty. ;x
20 hours ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Kris said:


> And here we have this little diddy:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Deeply dove into a sexy white sailor-bikini-costume and navy-blue platform pumps as I begin to set-sail for a risqué ride. All aboard?! 




I literally laughed out loud.......


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> *DEAD*
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CatStodden
> 
> The CAT!!!  LOL!!
> Only three tweets so far, and one I cant repeat ;-x  MEOW!!!
> 
> 
> CatStodden Cat Stodden
> Stretching my sultry slinky body in the delicious afternoon sun, licking myself down slowly. Meow! No, seriously. Meow. ;x #courtneystodden
> 4 hours ago
> »
> 
> CatStodden Cat Stodden
> Tried 2 cook my own sensuous dinner, only to discover my luscious paws lack thumbs. It's ok, I know someone who'll do anything for kitty. ;x
> 20 hours ago




 I'm going to pee my pants...


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> *DEAD*
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CatStodden
> 
> The CAT!!!  LOL!!
> Only three tweets so far, and *one I cant repeat* ;-x  MEOW!!!
> 
> 
> CatStodden Cat Stodden
> Stretching my sultry slinky body in the delicious afternoon sun, licking myself down slowly. Meow! No, seriously. Meow. ;x #courtneystodden
> 4 hours ago
> »
> 
> CatStodden Cat Stodden
> Tried 2 cook my own sensuous dinner, only to discover my luscious paws lack thumbs. It's ok, I know someone who'll do anything for kitty. ;x
> 20 hours ago




THIS IS SO Friggin' awesome.... 

OH, but that one with the cream is OH SO GOOD....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm going to pee my pants...



just remember to do it sensuously...meow!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sweetpea83 said:


> I literally laughed out loud.......



see how the iliteration has traveled to this thread. 
her genius is contagious.


----------



## Irishgal

CobaltBlu said:


> see how the iliteration has traveled to this thread.
> her genius is contagious.




CB do you think Dr. Kaku is following her on Twitter?


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> *DEAD*
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CatStodden
> 
> The CAT!!!  LOL!!
> Only three tweets so far, and one I cant repeat ;-x  MEOW!!!
> 
> 
> CatStodden Cat Stodden
> Stretching my sultry slinky body in the delicious afternoon sun, licking myself down slowly. Meow! No, seriously. Meow. ;x #courtneystodden
> 4 hours ago
> »
> 
> CatStodden Cat Stodden
> Tried 2 cook my own sensuous dinner, only to discover my luscious paws lack thumbs. It's ok, I know someone who'll do anything for kitty. ;x
> 20 hours ago



  <-- I don't recall ever having used this smilie, but it seems so appropriate re: the cat's Unmentionable Tweet


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm still giggling...Courtney has made my night!


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> just remember to do it sensuously...meow!!



Delicately spray urine.


----------



## Miss Kris

She is so perverse that I don't even understand this one:

&#8220;@CourtneyStodden: Gripping my smooth hands sinuously around the blender as I grind together a mouth-watering masterpiece of a hardy & healthy shake! Mmmm! ;-x&#8221;


----------



## harleyNemma

Miss Kris said:


> She is so perverse that I don't even understand this one:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Gripping my smooth hands sinuously around the blender as I grind together a mouth-watering masterpiece of a hardy & healthy shake! Mmmm! ;-x



Um. Uh. Yeah. 

Be very thankful that you don't understand it....


----------



## loves

I'm writhing My delicate sensitive body in sensuous laughter at this rilly sexy thread


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

> Working iconic Paris Hilton eyes and trendy copper nails.



Source


----------



## harleyNemma

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Source



LOVE the facial expression on the guy in the background. Yup, Buddy, that's what we're wondering, too...WTF?!
(and we love IT)

ETA: Clear bra straps. Karl, Michael, Marc...heads up: trend-to-watch!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Irishgal said:


> CB do you think Dr. Kaku is following her on Twitter?




You know, I have to say, Dr. Kaku is pretty selective. 

And, to be honest, I think it would blow his mind a little to know the Universe holds someone like Mrs. Hutchinson.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Source



OH my. what a mess. her eyes. oh dear.



harleyNemma said:


> LOVE the facial expression on the guy in the background. Yup, Buddy, that's what we're wondering, too...WTF?!
> (and we love IT)
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> ETA: Clear bra straps. Karl, Michael, Marc...heads up: trend-to-watch!



She is a VISION!! Clear bra straps. she does not disappoint, LOL!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> She is so perverse that I don't even understand this one:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Gripping my smooth hands sinuously around the blender as I grind together a mouth-watering masterpiece of a hardy & healthy shake! Mmmm! ;-x



sytax misfire, perhaps?


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG are clear bra straps the new Black?   Wow, get Vogue on speed dial, stat!!


----------



## harleyNemma

For me, what lends the "je ne sais quoi" to the clear bra straps is the sensuality the faux tan adds as a tone of the corally terry shorts-jumper. So....subtle. The outfit, on the whole,  is classically retro, harkening back to the style of one of her ICONS, Ms. Farrah Fawcett.

As CB said previously, she is a VISION! *chorus of angels on high singing*


----------



## gillianna

Just think in a year when she turns 18 she can become one of Hugh Hefner's new girlfriends.....or wait that's too above her so she needs to go for Hustler magazine...she is probably reading it for her tweets.


----------



## admat97

I think she must have a brilliant writer, for rill. I don't think she can come up with these on her own...they're just too complex.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Source




She looks high here..


----------



## admat97

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks high here..



I'm not one who criticizes how people look...goodness knows I have many imperfections, but look at the section of skin that protrudes from her underarm. I'm 48 and have that. Why does a 17 year old, thin girl have that?


----------



## Miss Kris

gillianna said:


> Just think in a year when she turns 18 she can become one of Hugh Hefner's new girlfriends.....or wait that's too above her so she needs to go for Hustler magazine...she is probably reading it for her tweets.



Oh but Heff is just a few years older than her hubs, so she may like the challenge of delicately seducing an 80 year old and sensually placing a Viagra on his damp tongue


----------



## admat97

Miss Kris said:


> Oh but Heff is just a few years older than her hubs, so she may like the challenge of delicately seducing an 80 year old and sensually placing a Viagra on his damp tongue


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh my, this girl is just too much, why she beats about the bush is beyond me, she should just announce that she is a 'ho who enjoys her grandfathers lovejuice for breakfast and get it over with!


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh another goodie!

&#8220;@CourtneyStodden: I am going to get drilled today... & I'll keep my mouth open the entire time. I'll be a good girl... I promise. Mmm... I LOVE the Dentist!&#8221;


----------



## knics33

^hahahaha


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Miss Kris said:


> Oh another goodie!
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: I am going to get drilled today... & I'll keep my mouth open the entire time. I'll be a good girl... I promise. Mmm... I LOVE the Dentist!



She can go to the dentist for me....that settles it!


----------



## aklein

Miss Kris said:


> Oh another goodie!
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: I am going to get drilled today... & I'll keep my mouth open the entire time. I'll be a good girl... I promise. Mmm... I LOVE the Dentist!


 


If that tweet doesn't prove she really is an evil genius, I don't know what does.


----------



## mockinglee

> Working iconic Paris Hilton eyes and trendy copper nails.



What are "iconic Paris Hilton eyes"? Wonky?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> Oh another goodie!
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: I am going to get drilled today... & I'll keep my mouth open the entire time. I'll be a good girl... I promise. Mmm... I LOVE the Dentist!



:lolots: 
Damn, if this doesnt say "Virgin When I Got Married at 16," nothing does



aklein said:


> If that tweet doesn't prove she really is an evil genius, I don't know what does.



^^exactly. We are all going to have an aHA moment that knocks our boots off!


----------



## Sweetpea83

aklein said:


> If that tweet doesn't prove she really is an evil genius, I don't know what does.




  My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> :lolots:
> Damn, if this doesnt say "Virgin When I Got Married at 16," nothing does
> 
> 
> 
> ^^exactly. We are all going to have an aHA moment that knocks our boots off!
> 
> 
> bestweekever.tv/bwe/images/2011/08/car_candy-1314646353.gif



Lol......my coworkers are going to think I'm crazy laughing to myself in my office!!


----------



## admat97

Miss Kris said:


> Oh another goodie!
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: I am going to get drilled today... & I'll keep my mouth open the entire time. I'll be a good girl... I promise. Mmm... I LOVE the Dentist!



Hmmm...reminds me of a song from Hamlet 2. Bish is gonna get "Raped...In the face".


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

mockinglee said:


> What are "iconic Paris Hilton eyes"? Wonky?



Lol. Yes, exactly.


----------



## CobaltBlu

More pics....

Feast your eyes on the sensuous toe placement and the hilarity of the onlookers....
definitely iconic paris hilton eyes, for RILL!!


----------



## aklein

Bahaha at her toes hanging over the front of her shoes!

Please tell me she was at Millions of Milkshakes creating an epic Courtney flavor.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

aklein said:


> Bahaha at her toes hanging over the front of her shoes!
> 
> Please tell me she was at Millions of Milkshakes creating an epic Courtney flavor.



I wonder what she would put in it (in her Courtney S. milkshake that is)?


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh dear heaven, lets not go there!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Lol!


----------



## Love my Tanos

I just can't believe this girl. At this point it's not even innuendo, is it? Doug must really be somethin', turning this girl from virgin to ho within just a few short months. 

In all honesty though what kind of guy would be OK with his wife tweeting this kind of garbage??? The dentist tweet, OMG. They are both creepy in the brains. for rill!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> oh dear heaven, lets not go there!!!




Lol, agreed..I just had a big lunch and don't want to get sick to my sexy stomach..


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm trying ya'll...lmao!


----------



## tweegy

Look at her engorged toes Lusciously hanging over the tip of her shoes!! 


CobaltBlu said:


> More pics....
> 
> Feast your eyes on the sensuous toe placement and the hilarity of the onlookers....
> definitely iconic paris hilton eyes, for RILL!!
> 
> cdn02.cdn.socialitelife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/courtney-stodden-hollywood-boulevard-09052011-02-430x689.jpg
> 
> cdn03.cdn.socialitelife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/courtney-stodden-hollywood-boulevard-09052011-08-430x573.jpg


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> Look at her engorged toes Lusciously hanging over the tip of her shoes!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Love my Tanos said:


> I just can't believe this girl. At this point it's not even innuendo, is it? Doug must really be somethin', turning this girl from virgin to ho within just a few short months.
> 
> In all honesty though what kind of guy would be OK with his wife tweeting this kind of garbage??? The dentist tweet, OMG. They are both creepy in the brains. for rill!!



I still think Doug is gay and they got married for fame purposes.  And it worked.


----------



## harleyNemma

Love my Tanos said:


> I just can't believe this girl. At this point it's not even innuendo, is it? Doug must really be somethin', turning this girl from virgin to ho within just a few short months.
> 
> *In all honesty though what kind of guy would be OK with his wife tweeting this kind of garbage???* The dentist tweet, OMG. They are both creepy in the brains. for rill!!



The kind of guy who would marry someone who is allegedly 16.


----------



## Miss Kris

harleyNemma said:


> The kind of guy who would marry someone who is allegedly 16.



Or a guy who is more likely to take it in the hiney than put it in the cave.


----------



## admat97

Miss Kris said:


> Or a guy who is more likely to take it in the hiney than put it in the cave.



Ooo...owwww...


----------



## CobaltBlu

you guys need to edit that!! OMG!!!


I died.


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> you guys need to edit that!! OMG!!!
> 
> 
> I died.



I cant!  Time limit has passed!


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^^thank goodness you couldn't! Tears down my face, y'all.


----------



## admat97

Love my Tanos said:


> ^^^thank goodness you couldn't! Tears down my face, y'all.



For rills!


----------



## Sweetpea83

:lolots:


----------



## harleyNemma

I hope that Courtney won't be suffering from lock-jaw after today's dental appointment.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Kris said:


> Or a guy who is more likely to take it in the hiney than put it in the cave.


 
*spits out my beer*    OMG!!


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Or a guy who is more likely to take it in the hiney than put it in the cave.


  Doll I flutter up to you to senssssuously present you with this fetching Bish basket!! Rarrr!









> TheTPFBishes   TPF Bishes &#10004;
> 
> 
> 
> yfrog.com/mn4ffvj Sensuous Court  thread Quote of the day Miss Kris "Or a guy who is more likely to take  it  via fro.gy/1dml1
> 
> 51  seconds ago http://twitter.com/#


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> Doll I flutter up to you to senssssuously present you with this fetching Bish basket!! Rarrr!



Dies....hahaha thanks doll!  I will print this out and display it proudly!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Yay, Miss Kris wins a Bish Basket too 

*PG sensuously claps her hands in appreciation, wearing high heels with toes seductively crawling over*  :-P


----------



## floridagal23

Did we find out why she doesn't own a strapless bra? Those clear straps..


----------



## KristyDarling

floridagal23 said:


> Did we find out why she doesn't own a strapless bra? Those clear straps..



Well but if she wore a strapless bra, she wouldn't have any straps to oh-so-erotically slip down her shoulder. Sensually!


----------



## admat97

Plus those "god given" breasts are too heavy and luscious  for a mere strapless to hold up.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Why is our girl halfway down the page this morning??? No morning tweets? No sensuous breakfast dripping seductively all over her?  No interviews?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm wondering too..I need a laugh!


----------



## admat97

CobaltBlu said:


> Why is our girl halfway down the page this morning??? No morning tweets? No sensuous breakfast dripping seductively all over her?  No interviews?



It's because I posted this morning and I am a thread killer.


----------



## solange

lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

New Tweet.
Lawd. now she is doing it on purpose, right???



CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Gently gripping onto the sultry-strings that gracefully lie on my legs that compellingly connect to my glamorous-garter. It's Frisky Friday!
5 minutes ago 
»


----------



## CobaltBlu

morninggloria Erin Gloria Ryan 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *Can't wait for Subtlety Saturday! Then Silent Sunday. Unfortunately followed by Maul you with sexual Metaphor Monday.*
1 minute ago 


Moakahontas Phil Moak 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *Do you have a life outside of this soft-core porn self-teasing thing you do online? Don't you have a space ship to board?*
3 minutes ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great timing before I head out of the office...


----------



## CobaltBlu

its the tweets combined with the comments that make it all so entertaining....


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> Gently gripping onto the sultry-strings that gracefully lie on my legs that compellingly connect to my glamorous-garter. It's Frisky Friday!



She clearly support the "Alliteration First, Meaning Last" school of tweet composition.

Also... am I just very unschooled re: underwear? What "strings" connect to a garter? I thought garters just held one's stockings up. Or, in my case, one's knee-high Anglican-boarding-school socks.


----------



## solange

^OOoooo... socks... sexy.... rilly!  Now we need a sentence about sexy Anglican socks.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> She clearly support the "Alliteration First, Meaning Last" school of tweet composition.
> 
> Also... am I just very unschooled re: underwear? What "strings" connect to a garter? I thought garters just held one's stockings up. Or, in my case, one's knee-high Anglican-boarding-school socks.



I was assuming she meant the straps?


----------



## CobaltBlu

solange said:


> ^OOoooo... socks... sexy.... rilly!  Now we need a sentence about sexy Anglican socks.




and pics!



floridagal23 said:


> Did we find out why she doesn't own a strapless bra? Those clear straps..



If she can find a strapless that fits, she can endorse it! 
we really need this girl to sign a management contract with the ladies of this thread, I am sure we have enough ideas to keep her in poodle dye and popsicles till the end of time!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

CobaltBlu said:


> New Tweet.
> Lawd. now she is doing it on purpose, right???
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Gently gripping onto the sultry-strings that gracefully lie on my legs that compellingly connect to my glamorous-garter. *It's Frisky Friday*!
> 5 minutes ago
> »


 
Ok so I've never visited this thread, but I think I have to start.  
Damn, we need to have "Frisky Friday" as a topic in the Bish thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

talldrnkofwater said:


> *Ok so I've never visited this thread,   *but I think I have to start.
> Damn, we need to have "Frisky Friday" as a topic in the Bish thread.


----------



## Coco Belle

solange said:


> ^OOoooo... socks... sexy.... rilly!  Now we need a sentence about sexy Anglican socks.



Yes! Courtney honey -- if you're reading this -- tweet about socks next please.

Pic attached. I know, super hawt right. Garter = elastic band under the top of the sock that left a red ring around your upper calf. 

I bet THESE are the garters she is actually seductively/lusciously/lugubriously/metaphorically/onomatopoeiacally/supercallafrajalistically wearing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> Yes! Courtney honey -- if you're reading this -- tweet about socks next please.
> 
> Pic attached. I know, super hawt right. Garter = elastic band under the top of the sock that left a red ring around your upper calf.
> 
> I bet THESE are the garters she is actually seductively/lusciously/lugubriously/metaphorically/onomatopoeiacally/supercallafrajalistically wearing.




OMG!! shorten that skirt about 16 inches and you have something courtney would wear!! 

Leave it as it is and you have my Junior School uniform  Except that plaid was too busy. Mine was all navy. No garters though--lawd we tempted fate and future varicose veins by using rubber bands to hold our socks up when need be. So elegantly seductively sensuous ;-x


----------



## Miss Kris

Coco Belle said:


> Yes! Courtney honey -- if you're reading this -- tweet about socks next please.
> 
> Pic attached. I know, super hawt right. Garter = elastic band under the top of the sock that left a red ring around your upper calf.
> 
> I bet THESE are the garters she is actually seductively/lusciously/lugubriously/metaphorically/onomatopoeiacally/supercallafrajalistically wearing.



I'm pretty sure I wore that exact uniform on the right in grades K to 4


----------



## Chanel522

She is one unnnnnnnnn attractive chick if you ask me and doesn't she do anything all day except for stay home and act out porn scenes while tweeting them to the whole world?!  Her parent's get a thumbs up for raising such an amazing girl


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> and pics!
> 
> 
> 
> *If she can find a strapless that fits, she can endorse it!*
> we really need this girl to sign a management contract with the ladies of this thread, I am sure we have enough ideas to keep her in poodle dye and popsicles till the end of time!



Even better: she could *DESIGN* a strapless collection....then expand to garters and such.  Maybe called "Rilly Sexy"


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> More pics....
> 
> Feast your eyes on the sensuous toe placement and the hilarity of the onlookers....
> definitely iconic paris hilton eyes, for RILL!!
> 
> cdn02.cdn.socialitelife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/courtney-stodden-hollywood-boulevard-09052011-02-430x689.jpg
> 
> cdn03.cdn.socialitelife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/courtney-stodden-hollywood-boulevard-09052011-08-430x573.jpg



Ok, WOW.

She seriously needs to exercise her toes...because those are super fat.

How embarrassing..she's almost as bad at JSimp and KourtneyK....ALMOST....


----------



## harleyNemma

I want to hear what the Cat has to say about sultry-strings & socks.....


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Ok, WOW.
> 
> She seriously needs to exercise her toes...because those are super fat.
> 
> How embarrassing..she's almost as bad at JSimp and KourtneyK....ALMOST....


I know!! She needs to look into some lippo for her toes....ick!


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Entwining my body playfully in white willowy sheets as I wildly wallow on top of the wondrous bed. Feeling kind of kittenish today... Purrr!
42 minutes ago 

How does one WILDLY WALLOW....?


----------



## aklein

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Entwining my body playfully in white willowy sheets as I wildly wallow on top of the wondrous bed. Feeling kind of kittenish today... Purrr!
> 42 minutes ago
> 
> How does one WILDLY WALLOW....?



Like this?


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Entwining my body playfully in white willowy sheets as I wildly wallow on top of the wondrous bed. Feeling kind of kittenish today... Purrr!
> 42 minutes ago
> 
> How does one WILDLY WALLOW....?


Sounds like something a fish would do...


----------



## harleyNemma

aklein said:


> Like this?




YES...and you know....that just doesn't seem kittenish...although she has been known to play in the mud before....


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> YES...and you know....that just doesn't seem kittenish...although she has been known to play in the mud before....


  She like to get down and diiiirty in the lucious mud.....Raaarr!! Xoxo


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> She like to get down and diiiirty in the lucious mud.....Raaarr!! Xoxo



RILLY! It gives her more opportunities to use her hose to rinse off...


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> RILLY! It gives her more opportunities to use her hose to rinse off...


Yes! Because then she could wash the luscious mud off with some titillating  water!!! **crookedly pouts mouth** Raaarrr! ;X


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, they must have taught the letter "W" in school yesterday!  She's getting rilly rilly smart eh?


----------



## platinum_girly

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Entwining my body playfully in white willowy sheets as I wildly wallow on top of the wondrous bed. Feeling kind of kittenish today... Purrr!
> 42 minutes ago
> 
> How does one WILDLY WALLOW....?


 


aklein said:


> Like this?


----------



## admat97

Todays "W" lesson.


----------



## harleyNemma

Look at all the "S" words! SO SMART! 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Spreading myself out sexily beneath the shimmering sky as shooting stars sweetly set-off across the sensational sphere. This is so stunning!
9 hours ago


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Look at all the "S" words! SO SMART!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Spreading myself out sexily beneath the shimmering sky as shooting stars sweetly set-off across the sensational sphere. This is so stunning!
> 9 hours ago




Oh that tweet was sponsored by the letter 'S'


----------



## CobaltBlu

:lolots:


----------



## MCF

Alliteration!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...can't wait for the letter "Z" tweet


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Expressing all of my love & luminous light today to all of the phenomenal families & heavenly heroes that were affected by 9/11. God Bless!
2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


aaargh.


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Expressing all of my love & luminous light today to all of the phenomenal families & heavenly heroes that were affected by 9/11. God Bless!
> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> aaargh.



She loves adjectives


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Expressing all of my love & luminous light today to all of the phenomenal families & heavenly heroes that were affected by 9/11. God Bless!
> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> aaargh.


*palm to face*


----------



## harleyNemma

*faints*


----------



## admat97

Hey girl...hey!


----------



## Pursegrrl

*double facepalm*


----------



## lkrp123

Has this bish gotten lipo on her toes yet?

Ugh. And step in line behind Jessica Simpson and Kourtney Kardashian..


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK, you are literally going to laugh loudly when you read this...for RILL!!

Someone has brillianted crafted a faux advice colum as if Courtney would write it.

You have been warned, it is side-splitting
http://crushable.com/other-stuff/fan-fiction-courtney-stoddens-advice-column-913/










> Hi, my luscious lovelies! It&#8217;s me, inspiring actress, model, and singer Courtney Stodden. I&#8217;m completely titillated to be taking your questions, and giving you my unique inside into the rill problems facing young women today. Don&#8217;t be afraid to get wet and wild with your questions, because I love getting my silky hands dirty!
> _
> Dear Courtney,
> 
> Thank you so much for being a positive example to young girls dating older men. My mom recently found out that I&#8217;ve been seeing my teacher, Mr. Gordon, and she basically flipped out. All she does now is cry and call lawyers, and worst of all, she&#8217;s told me I&#8217;m not allowed to go out with Mr. Gordon ever again. It&#8217;s like she doesn&#8217;t get how mature I am. Like you, I am an old soul, and my boobs developed before any of the other seventh grade girls. Please tell me how to change her mind. Can 12 plus 64 equal sexy love, too?
> 
> Stacked Tween
> Rockford, Illinois
> _
> Dear Stacked,
> 
> I rilly appreciate you calling me positive. I am definitely the most positive person I know, and that is my worthiest weapon against the haters. As regards to your question, I feel a little ambidextrous. Naturally, I am aware that true love knows no age. If I had let the age difference become an impertinent, Doug and I would not be as intensely intwined as we are now. But 12 is a little young, no matter how old you look. You might not even be perioding, which is a sign of your fertility and the reason Jesus gave us such sensuous pleasures. Wait until you are at least 16, or when Mr. Gordon gets out of prison, whichever comes first. In response to your mother, I only wish all parents could be as sexily supportive as mine. The best thing you can do is show her your matureness with outrageous outfits and as much makeup as your fierce face can fit. If you look 35, everyone will treat you 35. God bless.
> 
> Courtney


----------



## crewgal

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, you are literally going to laugh loudly when you read this...for RILL!!
> 
> Someone has brillianted crafted a faux advice colum as if Courtney would write it.
> 
> You have been warned, it is side-splitting
> http://crushable.com/other-stuff/fan-fiction-courtney-stoddens-advice-column-913/
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.crushable.com/files/2011/09/Courtney-Stodden-Various-Pictures-07212011-02-640x959.jpg



HAHAHA I'm literally dying right now thank you!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

That is FUNNY. I cannot wait for additional columns.


----------



## Rissalicious

I LOL'd so hard at that one! For a minute there I actually believed it was really something she wrote


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## natalie78

"As regards to your question, I feel a little ambidextrous."

I almost died!  I am glad that I am the only person here at work this early...


----------



## tweegy

CB!!! Please tell me this is a spoof!!! Please please please!!!  Omg I'm dying here !!! Bahahahahahahaha!!! 





CobaltBlu said:


> OK, you are literally going to laugh loudly when you read this...for RILL!!
> 
> Someone has brillianted crafted a faux advice colum as if Courtney would write it.
> 
> You have been warned, it is side-splitting
> http://crushable.com/other-stuff/fan-fiction-courtney-stoddens-advice-column-913/
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.crushable.com/files/2011/09/Courtney-Stodden-Various-Pictures-07212011-02-640x959.jpg


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, you are literally going to laugh loudly when you read this...for RILL!!
> 
> Someone has brillianted crafted a faux advice colum as if Courtney would write it.
> 
> You have been warned, it is side-splitting
> http://crushable.com/other-stuff/fan-fiction-courtney-stoddens-advice-column-913/
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.crushable.com/files/2011/09/Courtney-Stodden-Various-Pictures-07212011-02-640x959.jpg


----------



## aklein

Ok, I'm caving.  I'm following Courtney on Twitter.


----------



## Jeneen

meee-ow


----------



## Love my Tanos

RAWR!!!! :x> xxx

ha ha. 

I'd love to know what she thinks of all this.


----------



## CobaltBlu

crewgal said:


> HAHAHA I'm literally dying right now thank you!!!



I know, right? I read it and I laughingly woke the lazily lounging cuddly canines!!



harleyNemma said:


> That is FUNNY. I cannot wait for additional columns.



I hope the writer keeps it up...she totally nailed courtneys writing style and whole personna so well !!



Rissalicious said:


> I LOL'd so hard at that one! For a minute there I actually believed it was really something she wrote



It was expertly done!



Pursegrrl said:


>





natalie78 said:


> "As regards to your question, I feel a little ambidextrous."
> 
> I almost died!  I am glad that I am the only person here at work this early...



Yea, that killed me, too!!! and all the alliterations, it was fantastic. Did you follow the link and read the others?



tweegy said:


> CB!!! Please tell me this is a spoof!!! Please please please!!!  Omg I'm dying here !!! Bahahahahahahaha!!!



It is, and I am JEALZ at the talent of the spoofer!



lkrp123 said:


>



x10



Jeneen said:


> meee-ow



;-x



aklein said:


> Ok, I'm caving.  I'm following Courtney on Twitter.



hahah...i knew you would cave eventually. she is rilly irresistible.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I know, right? I read it and I laughingly woke the lazily lounging cuddly canines!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the writer keeps it up...she totally nailed courtneys writing style and whole personna so well !!
> 
> 
> 
> It was expertly done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that killed me, too!!! and all the alliterations, it was fantastic. Did you follow the link and read the others?
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and I am JEALZ at the talent of the spoofer!
> 
> 
> 
> x10
> 
> 
> 
> ;-x
> 
> 
> 
> *hahah...i knew you would cave eventually. she is rilly irresistible.*



Have you re followed her ??!


----------



## harleyNemma

Smoothly pulling up a desirable-dusky-dress as it seamlessly slips over my curvaceous body elegantly. Mmm... Ready to run my exotic errands!
15 minutes ago via web 
Favorite Retweet Reply 


Exotic Errands?! Desirable Dusky Dress?! and how does one simultaneously pull something up while letting it seamlessly slip?!


----------



## ebonyone

Is she for  real lord have mercy. And a grown man married this twit.


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Smoothly pulling up a desirable-dusky-dress as it seamlessly slips over my curvaceous body elegantly. Mmm... Ready to run my exotic errands!
> 15 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> Exotic Errands?! Desirable Dusky Dress?! and how does one simultaneously pull something up while letting it seamlessly slip?!


This death defying tweet brought to you by the letter 'D'


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ exotic errands..


----------



## aklein

harleyNemma said:


> Smoothly pulling up a desirable-dusky-dress as it seamlessly slips over my curvaceous body elegantly. Mmm... Ready to run my exotic errands!
> 15 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> Exotic Errands?! Desirable Dusky Dress?! and how does one simultaneously pull something up while letting it seamlessly slip?!


 
C'mon, Courtney has magic powers. For rill.  She is the only person that can pull something up and slips over her body.  If I pull something up, it only slips down.

Oh wait, I figured it out. She is standing on her head!


----------



## CobaltBlu

she has to be having on over on us. 

no way can someone be that whackadoodle and still walk amongst regular folk. even in hollywood!!

tweegy, no I did not re-follow. I made a stand, and am sticking by it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots: This is great.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

harleyNemma said:


> Smoothly pulling up a desirable-dusky-dress as it seamlessly slips over my curvaceous body elegantly. Mmm... *Ready to run my exotic errands!*
> 15 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply



Is she shopping for "toys"?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> she has to be having on over on us.
> 
> no way can someone be that whackadoodle and still walk amongst regular folk. even in hollywood!!
> 
> tweegy, no I did not re-follow. I made a stand, and am sticking by it!




But Doll, how could you neglect this clear bra strap wearing luscious maven who willow wallows wellows in her linens before her bodily breakfast and then slipping on her desirable-dusky-dress and heads out to run her exotic errands?? raaarr!


----------



## tweegy

:lolots: Did we post this gem??!!!



> CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Gripping my smooth hands sinuously around the blender as I grind together a mouth-watering masterpiece of a hardy & healthy shake! Mmmm! ;-x
> 7 Sep


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> :lolots: Did we post this gem??!!!



YYYYYYYYYYYUMMMMMMYYYyy


----------



## Miss Kris

harleyNemma said:


> Smoothly pulling up a desirable-dusky-dress as it seamlessly slips over my curvaceous body elegantly. Mmm... Ready to run my exotic errands!
> 15 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> Exotic Errands?! Desirable Dusky Dress?! and how does one simultaneously pull something up while letting it seamlessly slip?!



This was very poor grammar.  It should also be "as it seamlessly slips elegantly over my curvaceous body." she must be drunk on Doug's love juice again.  Poor grammar is unlike her.


----------



## Miss Kris

aklein said:


> C'mon, Courtney has magic powers. For rill.  She is the only person that can pull something up and slips over her body.  If I pull something up, it only slips down.
> 
> Oh wait, I figured it out. She is standing on her head!



If only I had a curvaceous body like Courtney, then I, too, could pull and slip at the same time


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> But Doll, how could you neglect this clear bra strap wearing luscious maven who willow wallows wellows in her linens before her bodily breakfast and then slipping on her desirable-dusky-dress and heads out to run her exotic errands?? raaarr!



*sprays tweegy down with hose*


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> *sprays tweegy down with hose*


**Willow wallows around in the delectable water that is so moist and wet and clear like my bra straps**..... rawwr!! xoxox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Kris said:


> This was very poor grammar.  It should also be "as it seamlessly slips elegantly over my curvaceous body." she must be drunk on *Doug's love juice again*.  Poor grammar is unlike her.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Kris said:


> This was very poor grammar. It should also be "as it seamlessly slips elegantly over my curvaceous body." she must be drunk on Doug's love juice again. Poor grammar is unlike her.


----------



## admat97

Too funny! 



> Originally Posted by Miss Kris
> This was very poor grammar. It should also be "as it seamlessly slips elegantly over my curvaceous body." she must be drunk on Doug's love juice again. Poor grammar is unlike her.


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
As the day concludes... I salaciously caress the key that seductively unlocks nothing else... but the powerful pleasure... of the night. 
6 hours ago 

Uh, sounds like she might have Dougie in chains of some sort. Very S&M.  And, 6 hours ago....isn't she out past curfew?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Poor Doug...


----------



## MCF

Hahah. Oh man she just keeps getting better and better like a fine wine.


----------



## CobaltBlu

can doug have any career left after this mess? rilly?


----------



## Miss Kris

harleyNemma said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> As the day concludes... I salaciously caress the key that seductively unlocks nothing else... but the powerful pleasure... of the night.
> 6 hours ago
> 
> Uh, sounds like she might have Dougie in chains of some sort. Very S&M.  And, 6 hours ago....isn't she out past curfew?



I think the "key" is another play on words here.  I believe "key" may refer to Doug's elephant trunk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks for the visual...


----------



## harleyNemma

*CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden* 
Displaying my provocative physique around the house as it's dazzlingly saturated in soft-ticklish boa-feathers... Mmm... MEOW! ;-x
3 hours ago 


Dazzlingly saturated in ticklish boa-feathers.  Sounds like she's a soaked chicken....


----------



## Love my Tanos

Her dad must be so proud


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> *CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden*
> Displaying my provocative physique around the house as it's dazzlingly saturated in soft-ticklish boa-feathers... Mmm... MEOW! ;-x
> 3 hours ago
> 
> 
> Dazzlingly saturated in ticklish boa-feathers.  *Sounds like she's a soaked chicken*....


I'd say toss her in the oven....but you cant cook plastic..


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> I'd say toss her in the oven....but you cant cook plastic..



Yah. Too bad, huh?


----------



## platinum_girly

Wonder if she is on CAT? 'Meow' is a slang term for that....


----------



## admat97

^What's CAT?

I'm telling you...the girl has a writer. Either that, or she spends all day thinking of these lines to tweet aided and abetted by Doug.


----------



## platinum_girly

^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methcathinone

"Street names:
Street slang for methcathinone may be confused with methylmethcathinone (mephedrone) and terms may be used interchangeably and include terms such as MCat (pronounced "em-kat"), Cat, Meow, Stroof, Katestroof, Jeff, Bathtub Speed, Wannabe-Speed, Kitty, Meth's Cat, Meth's Kitten or Marzipan (from smell during synthesis)."


----------



## bag-mania

Now, now. Courtney is not on meth. It would inhibit her creativity.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## admat97

platinum_girly said:


> ^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methcathinone
> 
> "Street names:
> Street slang for methcathinone may be confused with methylmethcathinone (mephedrone) and terms may be used interchangeably and include terms such as MCat (pronounced "em-kat"), Cat, Meow, Stroof, Katestroof, Jeff, Bathtub Speed, Wannabe-Speed, Kitty, Meth's Cat, Meth's Kitten or Marzipan (from smell during synthesis)."



Haha...I guess I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> I'd say toss her in the oven....but you cant cook plastic..



Plastic melts at high temperatures... Achem....

"HELLLLLP I'M MEEEEELTING!"


----------



## Miss Kris

Epic fail on this one... Too G rated:

&#8220;@CourtneyStodden: Getting ready to take a scenic road-trip w/Doug. I will fully embrace the sensual sightings & capture the beauty of God's alluring nature...&#8221;


----------



## Coco Belle

Miss Kris said:


> Epic fail on this one... Too G rated:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Getting ready to take a scenic road-trip w/Doug. I will fully embrace the sensual sightings & capture the beauty of God's alluring nature...



It realllllly skeeves me out when she blends the overdone saxxxyness nonsense with religious bits'n'pieces. God's _alluring _nature? like God wears false eyelashes and a dusky pink negligee sorta thing??

or does she mean like, nature, like the mountains and shizz? If so, are the mountains near her house slathered with vampy lipstick etc? do they slip sensuously into satiny stockings of sumptuous sensuality as they slither seductively over the sinuous scenery? just NO


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Coco Belle said:


> It realllllly skeeves me out when she blends the overdone saxxxyness nonsense with religious bits'n'pieces. God's _alluring _nature? like God wears false eyelashes and a dusky pink negligee sorta thing??
> 
> or does she mean like, nature, like the mountains and shizz? If so, are the mountains near her house slathered with vampy lipstick etc? do they slip sensuously into satiny stockings of sumptuous sensuality as they slither seductively over the sinuous scenery? just NO


\

Maybe she spotted two mountain peaks sensually aligned together in an erotic nature and she is inspired


----------



## CobaltBlu

All I can say is that I hope ....

Road Trip = Pictures!!


----------



## Love my Tanos

Coco Belle said:


> It realllllly skeeves me out when she blends the overdone saxxxyness nonsense with religious bits'n'pieces. God's _alluring _nature? like God wears false eyelashes and a dusky pink negligee sorta thing??
> 
> or does she mean like, nature, like the mountains and shizz? If so, are the mountains near her house slathered with vampy lipstick etc? do they slip sensuously into satiny stockings of sumptuous sensuality as they slither seductively over the sinuous scenery? just NO



Preach!
it's all just so icky. I can't help but laugh at what she says, but it's also repellent at the same time. I would absolutely love to hear the sorts of conversations she has with people IRL...I wonder if she talks this way or if she saves up all her big words for twitter??  Do you think she actually does say "meow" and "rawr" in normal conversation?? I mean really. How could anyone take her seriously??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I want to know...does she have friends? Does she talk to anybody? What does she do all day? Why has nobody that knew her before all this come out and said anything?


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Now, now. Courtney is not on meth. It would inhibit her creativity.


 Truth!



Miss Kris said:


> Plastic melts at high temperatures... Achem....
> 
> "HELLLLLP I'M MEEEEELTING!"



 I was referring to her clear bra straps of coarse.



Miss Kris said:


> Epic fail on this one... Too G rated:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden: Getting ready to take a scenic road-trip w/Doug. I will fully embrace the sensual sightings & capture the beauty of *God's alluring nature*...


 OMG!


CobaltBlu said:


> All I can say is that I hope ....
> 
> Road Trip = Pictures!!



 Road trip twit pics!!!!!!!!

*And my sentence has two meanings!!!**


----------



## Miss Kris

tweegy said:


> Truth!
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to her clear bra straps of coarse.
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> 
> Road trip twit pics!!!!!!!!
> 
> *And my sentence has two meanings!!!**



Oh right.. Because her plastic surgeon is God.  How could I forget.

Twit pics?  Two meanings?  You are taking a page from big C's book!


----------



## tweegy

Miss Kris said:


> Oh right.. Because her plastic surgeon is God.  How could I forget.
> 
> Twit pics?  Two meanings?  You are taking a page from *big C's book*!


----------



## harleyNemma

Coco Belle said:


> It realllllly skeeves me out when she blends the overdone saxxxyness nonsense with religious bits'n'pieces. God's _alluring _nature? like *God wears* false eyelashes and *a dusky pink negligee sorta thing??*
> 
> or does she mean like, nature, like the mountains and shizz? If so, are the mountains near her house slathered with vampy lipstick etc? do they slip sensuously into satiny stockings of sumptuous sensuality as they slither seductively over the sinuous scenery? just NO



That's how He creates all those beautiful sunsets....


----------



## harleyNemma

Ooooo, sizzlin' hot tweet from Mrs. S

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
In from my beautiful road-trip & oh was it breathtaking? The way that the delicate breeze gently kissed my mouth and blew my hair... Mmm...
10 minutes ago


----------



## Pursegrrl

"..the way my extensions - oops, hair - got stuck in my sticky lipgloss...mmm...."  :-P


----------



## Sweetpea83

^PG-lol!!


----------



## admat97

harleyNemma said:


> Ooooo, sizzlin' hot tweet from Mrs. S
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> In from my beautiful road-trip & oh was it breathtaking? The way that the delicate breeze gently kissed my mouth and blew my hair... Mmm...
> 10 minutes ago



Oh...I love you Courtney! :girlwhack:


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## CobaltBlu

How did you all miss this delightful and dangerous tweet??

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Lickin a sucker as I boisterously bounce UP & down on the bed while drenched in a soak 'n wet white mini-T & pink panties; Feelin Dangerous!
5 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Discuss!


----------



## tweegy

I-I.............I cant


----------



## CobaltBlu

I know. I cant either.


----------



## Coco Belle

Gaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## admat97




----------



## harleyNemma

I think we _all_ need a sucker...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bish you own me a keyboard!! Right now!!!  :lolots:  





harleyNemma said:


> I think we _all_ need a sucker...




oh and also thanks to you and your BLOW pops I have to explain to SO who Courtney Stodden is and also now the dogs are awake!

U. O. Me. 1.


----------



## harleyNemma

CB, I cannot believe you have been hiding the future poet-laureate of the WWW from your SO.  EVERYONE should immerse themselves in her light & love, non?! I am sorry, though, about the doggies.... 

Here's the latest from the DIVINE Mrs. S:

@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
Immersing my voluptuous self in a sizzling bath surrounded by big bubbles, rich red rose petals & a soft melody that entices my senses! 
2 hours ago via web


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> CB, I cannot believe you have been hiding the future poet-laureate of the WWW from your SO.  EVERYONE should immerse themselves in her light & love, non?! I am sorry, though, about the doggies....
> 
> Here's the latest from the DIVINE Mrs. S:
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Immersing my voluptuous self in a sizzling bath surrounded by big bubbles, rich red rose petals & a soft melody that entices my senses!
> 2 hours ago via web




oh lord. a sizzling bath? She is going to boil her damn silly self! 

Not to worry, the doggies are back to sleep and SO nodded off during my presentation, LOL!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Blow Pops (TM). Enthusiastically Endorsed by Courtney Stodden.


----------



## Pursegrrl

oh dear @ the Blow Pops...just way too much there


----------



## mockinglee

Blow Pops.

For our dear Courtney, brand name or item on her to-do list?


----------



## KristyDarling

The latest:*
Sensuously straddling this pillow as sweet fantasies tenderly flutter like butterflies throughout my entire being.  *

I would barf if I were her mom or dad and reading this shizz. But I'm guessing her parents are beaming with pride.....???


----------



## harleyNemma

^Best of all, this one comes with a PICTURE!

I guess Courtney is taking some liberties with her interpretation of the word "straddling".


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> ^Best of all, this one comes with a PICTURE!
> 
> I guess Courtney is taking some liberties with her interpretation of the word "straddling".




she is making that ridiculous face, too.

hopefully this is bigger:





but, hooray, a new picture! Hopefully the fantastic fabulous new sexily sensuous material will rilly start rolling in now.  meow!


----------



## harleyNemma

Oooooo, even better, CB! this is so, sooooo sensuously Hollywood trashy...The ICONIC expression..._MEOW_!  Let's deconstruct:

Note all of the Rich Reds in this shot. Rose (check), F*me Strappy Platforms (check), just a peek*a*boo of panties (check). The Rich Red (tm) satin pillow cover and the polyester fill pillow showing just...slightly. The attention to detail so that the "do not remove under penalty of law" tag is not showing.... Then, the use of her dining room chair - so impromptu! And, when coupled with the iridescent backdrop draped across the entrance to the kitchen...

It has been soooo long since we have had such a fabulous shot of Mrs. S. This is a treat, _indeed_.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^   beautiful way to break it down one time, HNE!


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> she is making that ridiculous face, too.
> 
> hopefully this is bigger:
> p.twimg.com/AZfxDuwCQAA582q.jpg:large
> 
> but, hooray, a new picture! Hopefully the fantastic fabulous new sexily sensuous material will rilly start rolling in now. meow!


 
Does she have like really hairy man arms?!!!


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^I wondered the same thing myself.

She looks like she's trying to imitate a sex doll. The hair, the shoes, the satin pillowcase, the red rose, urgh it's all such a bad bad parody of sexiness. Shouldn't she be studying for a trigonometry quiz or something?? FFS she's (allegedly) 17.


----------



## admat97

^It looks like an amateur photo, like the ones some teens will post on FB.


----------



## mockinglee

admat97 said:


> ^It looks like an amateur photo, like the ones some [del]teens[/del] *40ish cougars* will post on [del]FB[/del] *cheesy dating sites*.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## admat97

mockinglee said:


> Fixed that for you.


----------



## ByeKitty

CobaltBlu said:


> she is making that ridiculous face, too.
> 
> hopefully this is bigger:
> p.twimg.com/AZfxDuwCQAA582q.jpg:large
> 
> but, hooray, a new picture! Hopefully the fantastic fabulous new sexily sensuous material will rilly start rolling in now.  meow!


Oooh, how sensual!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Rrrr.....readhh for todays installment???

Its time to get wildly wet again.

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Dripping with dazzling diamonds -- Bikini Style -- as I get ready to crawl into the pool for a morning dip... Meow!  pic.twitter.com/0gIKH3qT


----------



## CobaltBlu

eliasanderson Elias Anderson 
@ 
Not to burst yr bubble but your boobs are on crooked and you look like you're having a stroke."@CourtneyStodden Meow! pic.twitter.com/mxGyowUR"
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


stephaniestavro StephanieStavro 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden do you realize you look like a prostitute?
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


vivi29_ AV 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Everyone has seen you, now go sit ur self down somewhere!
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply




laviedela Ayla Yuile 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Who the hell crawls into a pool? Zombies maybe. ARE YOU A PLASTIC SEX ZOMBIE?


 





harleyNemma said:


> Oooooo, even better, CB! this is so, sooooo sensuously Hollywood trashy...The ICONIC expression..._MEOW_!  Let's deconstruct:
> 
> Note all of the Rich Reds in this shot. Rose (check), F*me Strappy Platforms (check), just a peek*a*boo of panties (check). The Rich Red (tm) satin pillow cover and the polyester fill pillow showing just...slightly. The attention to detail so that the "do not remove under penalty of law" tag is not showing.... Then, the use of her dining room chair - so impromptu! And, when coupled with the iridescent backdrop draped across the entrance to the kitchen...
> 
> It has been soooo long since we have had such a fabulous shot of Mrs. S. This is a treat, _indeed_.



Amaze job of breaking it down for us. color me impressed ! meow ;-x



Pursegrrl said:


> ^^   beautiful way to break it down one time, HNE!



Agreed. You need a Courtney Swag Basket! 



mockinglee said:


> Fixed that for you.



:lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

From CB's post:

eliasanderson Elias Anderson 
@ 
Not to burst yr bubble but your boobs are on crooked and you look like you're having a stroke."@CourtneyStodden Meow! pic.twitter.com/mxGyowUR"
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply

 and 

and how in Sam Hill does one 'drip with diamonds, bikini style.'  Makes my head hurt.


----------



## Blackbirdie

CobaltBlu said:


> eliasanderson Elias Anderson
> @
> *Not to burst yr bubble but your boobs are on crooked and you look like you're having a stroke."@CourtneyStodden Meow!* pic.twitter.com/mxGyowUR"
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> From CB's post:
> 
> eliasanderson Elias Anderson
> @
> Not to burst yr bubble but your boobs are on crooked and you look like you're having a stroke."@CourtneyStodden Meow! pic.twitter.com/mxGyowUR"
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> and
> *
> and how in Sam Hill does one 'drip with diamonds, bikini style.'  Makes my head hurt.*



see, this is were we all trip up, myself included. You are reading it with your intellectual mind. Dont use that. Use your sensual imaginative mind, the part of you that has been ignited with their love. 

You have to FEEL the tweets not READ the tweets. its a fine line, for rill. 
Try it. I will wait.



OK now do you feel the sensuous? 










OK,me neither hahahaha!!
:lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

...still waiting, CB?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

We are all simply too small minded to comprehend her artistic genius.:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> We are all simply too small minded to comprehend her artistic genius.:lolots:




we rilly are.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> ...still waiting, CB?


----------



## Sarni

> eliasanderson Elias Anderson
> @
> Not to burst yr bubble but your boobs are on crooked and you look like you're having a stroke."@CourtneyStodden Meow! pic.twitter.com/mxGyowUR"
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply



OMG!!!! Too funny!!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

This is my favorite thread ever!


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i need to find time and read this entire thread b/c i'm LOL reading some of these posts ._


----------



## harleyNemma

OMG. New tweet. 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
I find myself sweetly reminiscing this afternoon; youtube.com/watch?v=XGnGBh A glistening jewel has floated straight out of my treasure-chest. 


PLUS a bonus YOUTube vid of her snarling to USHER. The comments are SIZZLIN'LY funny. Having problems embedding....laughing too hard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGnGBhJNpz0


----------



## admat97

harleyNemma said:


> OMG. New tweet.
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> I find myself sweetly reminiscing this afternoon; youtube.com/watch?v=XGnGBh&#8230; *A glistening jewel has floated straight out of my treasure-chest*.
> 
> 
> PLUS a bonus YOUTube vid of her snarling to USHER. The comments are SIZZLIN'LY funny. Having problems embedding....laughing too hard
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGnGBhJNpz0



It floated out of WHERE??? That Doug...he's such a kidder. Always hiding those jewels.


----------



## harleyNemma

admat97 said:


> It floated out of WHERE??? That Doug...he's such a kidder. Always hiding those jewels.



Lucky charms more like it....

I feel as though she is hinting that it is time for a memoir or video retrospective released in a special box set.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Lucky charms more like it....
> 
> I feel as though she is hinting that it is time for a memoir or video retrospective released in a special box set.



From your lips to the ears of Heaven, doll. Because there will certainly be a promo tour. That means more Courtney!! More lips, more Bazaar, more clear bra straps, and more GIFS!!! 

*twirls in chair, just like Courtney*


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> From your lips to the ears of Heaven, doll. Because there will certainly be a promo tour. That means more Courtney!! More lips, more Bazaar, more clear bra straps, and more GIFS!!!
> 
> *twirls in chair, just like Courtney*



Doll, if there is a promo tour, we will need to do a tpf meet-up to celebrate.  I hope she will sign my all-natural-god-*IS*-MY-plastic-surgeon-breasts. . . . *adjusts clear bra strap*


----------



## PrincessMe

harleyNemma said:


> OMG. New tweet.
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> I find myself sweetly reminiscing this afternoon; youtube.com/watch?v=XGnGBh A glistening jewel has floated straight out of my treasure-chest.
> 
> 
> PLUS a bonus YOUTube vid of her snarling to USHER. The comments are SIZZLIN'LY funny. Having problems embedding....laughing too hard
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGnGBhJNpz0


OMGAW  for such a "young" girl funny how she has to have her face all blurred out like that


----------



## yajaira

harleyNemma said:


> OMG. New tweet.
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> I find myself sweetly reminiscing this afternoon; &#8230; A glistening jewel has floated straight out of my treasure-chest.
> 
> 
> ]


 

Well was it a turd...........?


----------



## Pursegrrl

meluvs2shop said:


> _i need to find time and read this entire thread b/c i'm LOL reading some of these posts ._


 
LMAO I spent TWO HOURS reading this thread from the beginning during a rilly rilly slow week at work and trust me...it's ALL worth it! 

...*adjusts clear bra strap*


----------



## Love my Tanos

PrincessMe said:


> OMGAW  for such a "young" girl funny how she has to have her face all blurred out like that



For rill, it's so artsy, us plebes just don't get her vision LOL

Love how she acts out the lyrics. If her future in porn doesn't work out, she could always be a translator for the hearing impaired. 

Also do her upper teeth look substantially bigger to you guys, or am I just mean? 17  and dentures already??


----------



## tweegy

What has our precious flower been up to today?


----------



## PrincessMe

Love my Tanos said:


> For rill, it's so artsy, us plebes just don't get her vision LOL
> 
> Love how she acts out the lyrics. If her future in porn doesn't work out, she could always be a translator for the hearing impaired.
> 
> Also do her upper teeth look substantially bigger to you guys, or am I just mean? 17  and dentures already??


 LMBO


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love my Tanos said:


> For rill, it's so artsy, us plebes just don't get her vision LOL
> 
> *Love how she acts out the lyrics. If her future in porn doesn't work out, she could always be a translator for the hearing impaired. *
> 
> Also do her upper teeth look substantially bigger to you guys, or am I just mean? 17  and dentures already??


 

dentures?  mouthguard?


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> What has our precious flower been up to today?



I think she is still recovering from her reminiscing. I know I am . . . .


----------



## harleyNemma

This just in....

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
In from running my tone lil' tush up & down several flights of stairs while sporting SEXY workout gear, 7 in. wedges & my pink pooch! XO 

23minutes ago

Note emphasis on SEXY workout gear. Because, well, she wouldn't want us thinking she was in TRASHY workout gear. mmmmHmmmm.


----------



## Coco Belle

harleyNemma said:


> This just in....
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> In from running my tone lil' tush up & down several flights of stairs while sporting SEXY workout gear, *7 in. wedges* & my pink pooch! XO
> 
> 23minutes ago
> 
> Note emphasis on SEXY workout gear. Because, well, she wouldn't want us thinking she was in TRASHY workout gear. mmmmHmmmm.



Bish gonna herniate a disc!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I almost forgot to check this thread today! Lol!


----------



## harleyNemma

^Grrrrl, I am in total agreement, but youth is in her favor.  RAWR! 

I hope her wedges have enough room for her toes!


----------



## Sarni

mirandacoopa miranda cooper 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden haha I hope you fall and break your face.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Clearly the medication had kicked in when she spewed out this sensuous and senseless mess...


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Gifting my stimulated body 2nite w/a treat after a long day fulfilled w/workouts by stoppin into the parlor & having a Banana Nicole Split!
14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

***

Tigerguy70454 DJ 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden How fitting it is to indulge in a treat named after another blonde phony who is all about self serving behavior.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## admat97

The comments are funnier than her tweets!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Clearly the medication had kicked in when she spewed out this sensuous and senseless mess...
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Gifting my stimulated body 2nite w/a treat after a long day fulfilled w/workouts by stoppin into the parlor & having a Banana Nicole Split!
> 14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> ***
> 
> Tigerguy70454 DJ
> @
> @CourtneyStodden How fitting it is to indulge in a treat named after another blonde phony who is all about self serving behavior.


Hey CB!! I think we found Kim a workout buddy!!! !!!! 

Oh the image in my head!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

The letter V seems to be sneaking in! 



> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Heading out for my invigorating morning hike as I prepare for another sensually stacked day that is in front of me... Feeling vitalized!
> 3 hours ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply


replies &#8595;

matthewmichaud Matthew Michaud 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Arduous alliteration makes you an atrocious author and also an a$$hole
2 hours ago 

TheRealCiaraM Ciara Martyn &#10004; 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden I actually beg u to make sense. Haha!
2 hours ago 


gabedelahaye Gabe Delahaye 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *That was still ridiculous, but it's the most sense you've made in your whole life, probably. Enjoy your hike!*
3 hours ago


----------



## tweegy

This breaking tweet courtesy of the letter 'W'



> Courtney Stodden
> Hosting a surprise Puppy-Party this afternoon for lil' Tuna! & You know that if I am in charge... it's gonna be a WOUGH 'n WILD one! ;-x XOs
> 4 minutes ago via web


----------



## CobaltBlu

i hope there are pics of this mess!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> i hope there are pics of this mess!!




Bish you need to get in on this!



> TheTPFBishes   TPF Bishes &#10004;                                                                  @
> 
> 
> 
> @*CourtneyStodden* http://twitter.com/#!/krabbybish @*CobaltBluTPF*  more dogs to drug and dye pink!
> 
> 8  minutes ago


 http://twitter.com/#


----------



## Pursegrrl

7" wedges to work out?  I'd fall and end up with a 7" wedgie


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> The letter V seems to be sneaking in!
> 
> 
> replies &#8595;
> 
> matthewmichaud Matthew Michaud
> @
> @CourtneyStodden *Arduous alliteration makes you an atrocious author and also an a$$hole*
> 2 hours ago
> 
> TheRealCiaraM Ciara Martyn &#10004;
> @
> @CourtneyStodden I actually beg u to make sense. Haha!
> 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> gabedelahaye Gabe Delahaye
> @
> @CourtneyStodden That was still ridiculous, but it's the most sense you've made in your whole life, probably. Enjoy your hike!
> 3 hours ago




:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> This breaking tweet courtesy of the letter 'W'




 Oh boy..lol.


----------



## Coco Belle

Pursegrrl said:


> 7" wedges to work out?  I'd fall and end up with a 7" wedgie



I lol'd. lol


----------



## Jeneen

rawrrr - I saw a woman with clear bra straps this weekend and thought of our sweet little Courtney, and how she has rilly "infected" the masses.


----------



## CobaltBlu

radar_online RadarOnline.com 
 by CourtneyStodden*
'Teen Bride' Courtney Stodden, Live Thurs. Sept 22nd, 11amPT/2pmET - Submit your questions on.fb.me/pItBKa*
4 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply









*snaps clear bra strap*

*sensuously sucks popsicle*

I rilly cant wait!


----------



## tweegy

This will be FAB!!! *spray paints tiny dog*


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> radar_online RadarOnline.com
> by CourtneyStodden*
> 'Teen Bride' Courtney Stodden, Live Thurs. Sept 22nd, 11amPT/2pmET - Submit your questions on.fb.me/pItBKa*
> 4 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Oh lord! I can already see this train flying off the rails.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> This will be FAB!!! *spray paints tiny dog*









i am getting refreshments ready.











and something to help us cool off while we listen!






we can all wear these amazing clear bra straps with glitter designs too. to show our solidarity!






And get your giant hoop earrings, too! Lets all wear 'em!!


----------



## harleyNemma

I "liked" RadarOnline for the chance to ask a question!!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Lol!! You guys crack me up!

I want the clear straps with purple hearts!


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> I "liked" RadarOnline for the chance to ask a question!!!! :girlwhack:


 
 

hey, I want clear bra straps with cool glittery things on 'em too!


----------



## admat97

But doesn't that defeat the purpose of clear straps?


----------



## harleyNemma

Dolls, let's not forget our stiletto slippers....






*tosses rich red rose petals in the air while seductively sucking her blow pop*


----------



## harleyNemma

admat97 said:


> But doesn't that defeat the purpose of clear straps?



Doll, those are all the rage with 16 & 17 year-olds....

ETA: or, rather, 45 YOs wanting to BE 17....


----------



## tweegy

Doll these are rilly marvelous!!







CobaltBlu said:


> cdn.thegloss.com/files/2011/08/courtney-stodden.jpg
> 
> i am getting refreshments ready.
> 
> t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTakQE3KiqcDDh0UTSQSlRzw2aY-fzzwpBD1J1vQx3Ee4xRm-sI
> 
> drivinganddining.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/popsicles.jpg
> 
> and something to help us cool off while we listen!
> 
> ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/waterwatch.jpg
> 
> we can all wear these amazing clear bra straps with glitter designs too. to show our solidarity!
> 
> elisalingerie.com/images/0564U-2056.jpg
> 
> And get your giant hoop earrings, too! Lets all wear 'em!!


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Coco Belle

tweegy said:


>



She sure loved that frosted lipstick from waaaaaay back in the day. When's this from? '82?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks soooo different now!


----------



## MCF

tweegy said:


>



She looks so innocent there! OMG last night I had a dream that Doug started a Twitter and all his tweets were just as creepy as hers!


----------



## CobaltBlu

no new tweets. did she run out of material?? or letters of the alphabet?


----------



## bag-mania

^I'm sure she is out having a rilly sexy slinky adventure and will be reporting in shortly.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*Its Happened!!!
*
*shoots clear brastraps toward Heaven*

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-reality-show-merv-griffin-entertainment-deal



> By Alexis Tereszcuk
> Radar Reporter
> 
> Teen bride *Courtney Stodden has signed a deal with a production company to produce her reality show *Radaronline.com has exclusively learned.
> 
> The 17-year-old and her Green Mile actor husband Doug Hutchison have signed a deal with Roy Bank, the president of Merv Griffin Entertainment.
> 
> "We are so excited to be working with Roy Bank, a great professional in this business," Courtney and Doug exclusively told Radaronline.com.
> 
> PHOTOS: Meet Courtney Alexis Stodden
> 
> "We are proud that we were able to find the perfect producer for our reality show and are thrilled to be working with this prestigious production company."
> 
> Bank was the executive producer of reality show hits like Mark Burnett Productions' Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader?
> 
> "The reason we went with Roy is because we feel that he is the man who will be able to place Courtney's show in front of the best network for her," Krista Stodden, Courtney's momager, told Radaronline.com.
> 
> PHOTOS: Scandalous Hollywood Ladies
> 
> The reality show will give viewers a look into the newlywed's unconventional lifestyle and promises to be no holds barred....


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^Trainwreck, party of 2,  your table is ready!! 

OMG you guys we need to get our drinking games ready. You know this show is gonna be horrifying!!


----------



## tweegy

**puts on fluffy stilettos and dances in the falling clear bra straps** 



This is Rilly unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love my Tanos said:


> ^^Trainwreck, party of 2,  your table is ready!!
> 
> *OMG you guys we need to get our drinking games ready.* You know this show is gonna be horrifying!!



*grabs legal pad and pen*



there is literally so much material here, rilly.
where do we begin???


----------



## CobaltBlu

Amaze!!!

I cant stop twirling. I am going to have to hose myself off sensually soon.



tweegy said:


> **puts on fluffy stilettos and dances in the falling clear bra straps**
> 
> 
> 
> This is Rilly unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *grabs legal pad and pen*
> 
> 
> 
> there is literally so much material here, rilly.
> where do we begin???




well the first obvious! everytime she says Rilly!

we could also do a shot when she twists her mouth!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Amaze!!!
> 
> I cant stop twirling. I am going to have to hose myself off sensually soon.




We must get the crab's Gremlin and goblin and spray paint them pink! So they can fit in!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> *Its Happened!!!
> *
> *shoots clear brastraps toward Heaven*
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-reality-show-merv-griffin-entertainment-deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com/sites/radaronline.com/files/photos/image_20110621/41168686.jpg



 Woo-hoo!! I can't wait...wonder what channel it will be on?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sweetpea83 said:


> Woo-hoo!! I can't wait...wonder what channel it will be on?!



....whichever one will be forever called....

THE AWESOME CHANNEL!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## harleyNemma

"NOTHING is off limits".....Krista Stodden

WHEEEEEEEE!!

*twirls in my office chair & grabs a blow pop to celebrate*


----------



## CobaltBlu

*loads entire courtney stodden music catalogue onto pink bedazelled ipod*

This is literally the best day ever.

no wonder the girl can't tweet. 
If I am speechless with excitement, that po' chile must be absolutely catatonic.

I cant wait till she breaks her twitter silence!


----------



## bag-mania

Wow, it only took them four months to go from travesty wedding to achieving their ultimate goal of reality show.

Kudos, Courtney & Doug, kudos!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> well the first obvious! everytime she says Rilly!
> 
> we could also do a shot when she twists her mouth!



b...bb...but five minutes in we will be so drunk we wont be able to absorb any of the nuances.

we also have to do a shot when she does The Laugh.

and when she adjusts her fake falling strap.

and when doug does that weird thing when he rests his head on her chest...

and when she uses the wrong word, like inspiring artist, instead of aspiring.

oh, its so much to absorb. I need to hose off sensually again.

*unwraps popsicle sensually*


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> Wow, it only took them four months to go from travesty wedding to achieving their ultimate goal of reality show.
> 
> Kudos, Courtney & Doug, kudos!



and they signed with Merv Griffin productions, so you know its going to be QUALITY entertainment!

*faints*


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> and they signed with Merv Griffin productions, so you know its going to be QUALITY entertainment!
> 
> *faints*



That sound you hear is poor Merv flipping over in his grave.

Wonder how soon this delightful show will hit the airwaves?


----------



## CobaltBlu

^not soon enough, rilly


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CobaltBlu said:


> *Its Happened!!!
> *
> *shoots clear brastraps toward Heaven*
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-reality-show-merv-griffin-entertainment-deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com/sites/radaronline.com/files/photos/image_20110621/41168686.jpg


----------



## chantal1922

Can't wait for the show! *gets fuzzy slippers ready*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> b...bb...but five minutes in we will be so drunk we wont be able to absorb any of the nuances.
> 
> we also have to do a shot when she does The Laugh.
> 
> and when she adjusts her fake falling strap.
> 
> and when doug does that weird thing when he rests his head on her chest...
> 
> and when she uses the wrong word, like inspiring artist, instead of aspiring.
> 
> oh, its so much to absorb. I need to hose off sensually again.
> 
> *unwraps popsicle sensually*


Doll, do we need to send you back to the rill school...you *NEVER* fix your fallen strap..you pretend that you're about to but you leave it there....how else will you look senssssssssual??




CobaltBlu said:


> and they signed with Merv Griffin productions, so you know its going to be QUALITY entertainment!
> 
> *faints*



She only does the best!! Bizarre will not settle for less!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh Michael K.!!!

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/09/21/merv-griffins-grave-will-be-rolling-today

Plus, look at this pic...double doggy side-eye!!










> Either Courtney and Doug's show is what you see when you stare into the eyes of a locust in the Apocalypse swarm, or this is just an elaborate marketing campaign for clear bra straps.


----------



## tweegy

Aww man I missed my daily serving of Michael K today!!! !!!!!


> made everybody at *The  Soup* squee themselves inside/out


This is NO JOKE!!! The Soup hit the jackpot with this!!!



***DIES*****


> I just watched some crazy b*tch pour bleach into another crazy b*tch's  contact lens case on *The Bad Girls Club,* and now I wish she would come to my  apartment and do the same thing to me.






CobaltBlu said:


> Oh Michael K.!!!
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/2011/09/21/merv-griffins-grave-will-be-rolling-today
> 
> Plus, look at this pic...double doggy side-eye!!
> 
> dlisted.com/files/stoddenicant.jpg


----------



## OhWhyNot

My liver threatened to move out if I participate in this drinking game. My eyes are terrified of being sucked into the void of my skull as my brain completely disintegrates from watching this show.

Disintegrate sensuously.


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> b...bb...but five minutes in we will be so drunk we wont be able to absorb any of the nuances.
> 
> we also have to do a shot when she does The Laugh.
> 
> and when she adjusts her fake falling strap.
> 
> and when doug does that weird thing when he rests his head on her chest...
> 
> and when she uses the wrong word, like inspiring artist, instead of aspiring.
> 
> oh, its so much to absorb. I need to hose off sensually again.
> 
> *unwraps popsicle sensually*



LOL, 'inspiring artist' gets me every time.

How could we forget the MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMs, though? Should we say, one shot per MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, or should it be one shot per second that the MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM lasts?

This is gonna be dangerous!!

ETA: Also, one shot per reference to their smokin' hot love life, her being a virgin, her being a good Christian girl, or otherwise anything that is obviously TMI or inappropriate.

There. We'll all be tanked by the first commercial break. This show is so going in my DVR.


----------



## tweegy

Love my Tanos said:


> LOL, 'inspiring artist' gets me every time.
> 
> How could we forget the MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMs, though? Should we say, one shot per MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, or should it be one shot per second that the MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM lasts?
> 
> This is gonna be dangerous!!
> 
> ETA: Also, one shot per reference to their smokin' hot love life, her being a virgin, her being a good Christian girl, or otherwise anything that is obviously TMI or inappropriate.
> 
> There. We'll all be tanked by the first commercial break. This show is so going in my DVR.




I vote a chug for the duration of the MMM-HHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^good thinking; that way it's sensuously suspenseful


----------



## tweegy

Love my Tanos said:


> ^^good thinking; that way it's sensuously suspenseful




Best get some luscious beer bongs!


----------



## Coco Belle

Y'all I am gonna be $hit faced for the duration


----------



## Pursegrrl

I was just wondering where the letter "Z" tweet would be and then bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....she and the ol' ball & chain land a reality show!!  Get yer DVRs ready, bishes!


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^You & me both, gurl! MMMMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

I wonder what the production value will be like - closer to Bridezillas quality, or maybe slick like The Hills? Will they have their own theme song? If so, what would it be? Will she have a wardrobe budget or will we see her constantly in the same red teddy and stripper shoes? How much airtime will Tuna and Bazaar get? 

Oh the suspense! the sensuous, silky, saturated, sweet suspense! Meow!!!

Ugh want to throw up now!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ you mean sensuoulsly toss your sexy cookies, right?


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> Best get some luscious beer bongs!



I was thinking something a little more fruity & fun....like "Sex on the Beach" or "Fuzzy Navel" or maybe we come up with something RILLY new & special....it could be a shot, but it would definitely need to be PINK.


----------



## CobaltBlu

if we take a shot each time she says something intelligent (by majority vote), we can all be designated drivers, LOL!

We are going to need a thread for this in TV and Cinema, and we need to make sure we are all watching. Because its going to be rilly rilly *****in'



Love my Tanos said:


> LOL, 'inspiring artist' gets me every time.
> 
> How could we forget the MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMs, though? Should we say, one shot per MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, or should it be one shot per second that the MMM-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM lasts?
> 
> This is gonna be dangerous!!
> 
> ETA: Also, one shot per reference to their smokin' hot love life, her being a virgin, her being a good Christian girl, or otherwise anything that is obviously TMI or inappropriate.
> 
> There. We'll all be tanked by the first commercial break. This show is so going in my DVR.


----------



## CobaltBlu

and...


still no tweets???

I hope this tweet vacuum isnt the result of the merv griffin productions signing. 

Those slick hollywood types arent trying to keep our girl from being OVER-EXPOSED are they????

*gives double doggy side eye to MGProductions*


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> and...
> 
> 
> still no tweets???
> 
> I hope this tweet vacuum isnt the result of the merv griffin productions signing.
> 
> Those slick hollywood types arent trying to keep our girl from being OVER-EXPOSED are they????
> 
> *gives double doggy side eye to MGProductions*



I fear she is being "handled" now and her inner poet/artiste is being stifled :cry: It is the price to be paid for a shot at "reality" TV &#822;w&#822;h&#822;o&#822;r&#822;e&#822;d&#822;o&#822;m&#822; stardom 

*sighs heavily and sinks into her steaming tub full of Mr. Bubbles*


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> I fear she is being "handled" now and her inner poet/artiste is being stifled :cry: It is the price to be paid for a shot at "reality" TV &#822;w&#822;h&#822;o&#822;r&#822;e&#822;d&#822;o&#822;m&#822; stardom
> 
> *sighs heavily and sinks into her *steaming* tub full of Mr. Bubbles*



I agree, and sigh along with you, doll. Our little innocent girl belongs to the world now.

Oh,  and re: your bath....if it is sizzling as well, do be careful. have (and lick) a sensuous popsicle so you dont overheat.


*toast the old, sensually spontaneous Courtney with a yard of tequila*

*hums softly, and sadly (and sensuously) to "Dont Put it on Me Girrrl"*


----------



## Sweetpea83

I miss her tweets..


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I agree, and sigh along with you, doll. *Our little innocent girl belongs to the world now.*
> 
> Oh,  and re: your bath....if it is sizzling as well, do be careful. have (and lick) a sensuous popsicle so you dont overheat.
> 
> 
> *toast the old, sensually spontaneous Courtney with a yard of tequila*
> 
> *hums softly, and sadly (and sensuously) to "Dont Put it on Me Girrrl"*



Nooooooooooo!!!! Waaaaaahh!!!! We did not plan for this!!! She hasn't tweeted since the 19th??!!! All we got today was some generic "come see Courtney" tweet!! Whyyyyyyyy!!!! :cry:


----------



## Sweetpea83

She better not ''try'' to clean up her act and not post anymore..now that she has an upcoming reality show!


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> She better not ''try'' to clean up her act and not post anymore..now that she has an upcoming reality show!


Bite your tongue!!! She wouldnt!!! Would she???


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## buzzytoes

tweegy said:


> Bite your tongue!!! She wouldnt!!! Would she???


 
This might be the most awesome thing I've ever seen. Wondering how they got a gopher to give the People's Eyebrow.


----------



## harleyNemma

When is the radaronline interview?! I am dying for a dose of Courtney! :couch:


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just caught the last 10 seconds of it, them saying BYE....:cry:

she was writhing in her chair in a black dress, looked like latex on my screen, with the strap down as usual. i am sure the whole thing was totally weird. Doug was there with Bazaar. I literally only saw 10 seconds of them waving and kissing and being strange. 

Hopefully there will be more crazy now that the interview is done.

she is the strangest girl. For Rill.

And, i noticed that Doug seems to be...shrinking.


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> And, i noticed that Doug seems to be...shrinking.



Wouldn't anyone seem diminished when sitting next to the awesomeness that is Courtney? I think Doug is just along for the ride.


----------



## harleyNemma

I missed the interview.....can't find it online yet...hmmmm.

But I did find this article and it is RILLY good! "Skanky Supernova Explosion: The Courtney Stodden & Creepy Hubby Reality Show"

http://www.themortonreport.com/cele...er-creepy-husband-get-their-own-reality-show/

ETA from the article:

"This promises to be a collision of Toddler & Tiaras, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, and To Catch a Predator. It's rare that a supernova of skankiness such as this explodes into existence. Scientists will be pondering over this aberration in the laws of physics and the order of the universe for decades to come. However, I imagine that no matter how hard we resist, we'll be drawn into its destructive black hole of suckiness. Einstein just shuddered in his grave."


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> Wouldn't anyone seem diminished when sitting next to the awesomeness that is Courtney? I think Doug is just along for the ride.




Excellent point. You shall be awarded a set of clear bra straps and a garden hose for this observation, doll!


----------



## tweegy

buzzytoes said:


> This might be the most awesome thing I've ever seen. Wondering how they got a gopher to give the People's Eyebrow.


 That's the squirrel from the Sckarzguardez thread when someone mentions they have tickets to the ballet!



CobaltBlu said:


> I just caught the last 10 seconds of it, them saying BYE....:cry:
> 
> she was writhing in her chair in a black dress, looked like latex on my screen, with the strap down as usual. i am sure the whole thing was totally weird. Doug was there with Bazaar. I literally only saw 10 seconds of them waving and kissing and being strange.
> 
> Hopefully there will be more crazy now that the interview is done.
> 
> she is the strangest girl. For Rill.
> 
> And, i noticed that Doug seems to be...shrinking.



I'm not surprised given her tweets .... doug must have no body fluids! 

I bet that interview will be opening the soup this week!


----------



## CobaltBlu

can they pull stuff from a live stream onto the Soup? I wish it could be replayed. 

Another article from E!



> Courtney Stodden and her 51-year-old husband Doug Hutchison are coming to the small screen.
> 
> The 17-year-old bride and her Green Mile man will be working with Merv Griffin Entertainment and Roy Bank on an upcoming reality project that has yet to find a network.
> 
> But what's the show all about?
> 
> MORE: Five Things You Didn't Know About Courtney
> 
> 
> PlayGetting Into "The Secret Circle"
> 
> Play"The X Factor" Opens Strong
> 
> Play"DWTS" Says Goodbye to World Peace
> According to Courtney's mom, Krista Keller, who also manages the couple, the show will mainly be about families and the issues they face.
> 
> "It's going to show people what they can teach each other from different generations," she told E! News. "They're going to touch on family issues. There was a lot of judgment about their marriage from Doug's side of the family, so it will touch on bringing families back together and why it's important to support family members even if you don't agree."
> 
> The show will also cover the cyber bullying Courtney claims has been happening to her, along with rumors of her getting plastic surgery.
> 
> "Courtney having to prove to people she was real, that she's never been under a plastic surgeon's knife," Keller said.
> 
> The show has not started filming yet, but does have a name already, though they haven't released it, and the couple tells E! News they are excited to have chosen a production company.
> 
> "We are so thrilled that we are in business with Merv Griffin Entertainment and Roy Bank," they said in a statement. "[Bank] is a delightful man, and we know the show is going to be successful. "
> 
> Bank is the President of Television at Merv Griffin Entertainment and is the executive producer behind Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader? Keller tells E! the process of finding Bank was grueling.
> 
> "We had so many people from amazing production companies with big shows out there, but we had to think about what we wanted to do," she said. "We chose him after a long consideration, because we felt he'll be placing us in the correct network that will be airing the show."
> 
> Keller added that all the major networks have been watching the couple closely and that she believes the new show will have a great following.
> 
> "Courtney is No. 1 in ratings for whatever she does," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/teen_bride_courtney_stodden_her_much/265176#ixzz1YiT1ARpN


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> can they pull stuff from a live stream onto the Soup? *I wish it could be replayed.*
> 
> Another article from E!



This, coupled with NO NEW TWEETS has me going through massive Mrs. C withdrawals that are far from sensual or seductive....

:cry:


----------



## harleyNemma

My mood has suddenly brightened considerably.....


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Sexily slippin & slidin my toes on hard surfaces as my bodies senses begin to rush & feel electrified! Mmm... I kind of like rollerblading!
1 hour ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

hysterical HN!!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Mrs. C....is that _YOU_?!


----------



## OhWhyNot

harleyNemma said:


> My mood has suddenly brightened considerably.....
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Sexily slippin & slidin my toes on hard surfaces as my bodies senses begin to rush & feel electrified! Mmm... I kind of like rollerblading!
> 1 hour ago





harleyNemma said:


> Mrs. C....is that _YOU_?!



This has to be on purpose right? I mean, roller blades and quads are totally different beasties, and for the love of all that is rilly rilly sexy body juices, can someone not medicate this 45 year old teenager?


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> My mood has suddenly brightened considerably.....
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Sexily slippin & slidin my toes on hard surfaces as my bodies senses begin to rush & feel electrified! Mmm... I kind of like rollerblading!
> 1 hour ago




I have a reason for living again!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> Excellent point. You shall be awarded a set of clear bra straps and a garden hose for this observation, doll!




Hey, as long as it's not the one with purple hearts..those straps are MINE!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's back!!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> I have a reason for living again!!!!



 That image...SO purrrrfectly expresses the emotions I am sensing throughout my body!


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> That image...SO purrrrfectly expresses the emotions I am sensing throughout my body!


I swear, my heart skipped a beat!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

This is one of my fave "follower" posts to Courtney's twats....


Regina33511 Regina 
 by oceankitties@ 
@CourtneyStodden My boyfriend likes to do it back and forth. I prefer it up and down fast. We just love brushing our teeth..


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> This is one of my fave "follower" posts to Courtney's twats....
> 
> 
> Regina33511 Regina
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden My boyfriend likes to do it back and forth. I prefer it up and down fast. We just love brushing our teeth..


 DIES!!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

OhWhyNot said:


> This has to be on purpose right? I mean, roller blades and quads are totally different beasties, and for the love of all that is rilly rilly sexy body juices, can someone not medicate this 45 year old teenager?



In all honesty, this is just a random photo I found on Google when I "got lucky" with the search term "Roller Boogie".  

The terry romper....the hair....the way in which the model seductively pulls at her knee socks while looking sensuously at her roller sneakers...I just thought, _WOW_, Mrs. C rilly is channeling all things '70s. Her use of clear bra straps, YouTube videos, dip-dyed doggies and engorged toes over the edge of 7" wedges.... So retro. So au courant..._AH_-MAZE. 

Mr. C has caught himself the BIG KAHUNA. (too bad Chris Hansen wasn't there to see it all happen) :sunnies


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> This is one of my fave "follower" posts to Courtney's *twats....*
> 
> 
> Regina33511 Regina
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden My boyfriend likes to do it back and forth. I prefer it up and down fast. We just love brushing our teeth..


----------



## CobaltBlu

The letter Z!!  And V!!!  

*tosses popsicles in the air*



> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Snapping on a voluptuous vest, pulling up some cheeky leather shorts & zealously zipping up thigh high wet leather boots. I'm ready to ride!
> 7 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply



replies &#8595;

CassieInHeels Cassandra Thompson 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Sounds like my kind of outfit. Do you boots have flat bottoms or stilletto heels?
38 seconds ago 

RHComics Kevin Gillespie 
 by oceankitties@ 
@CourtneyStodden what is a voluptuous vest?!
7 minutes ago 

madison_payne Maddy 
 by oceankitties@ 
@CourtneyStodden Sounds like it. What corner are you working on?
6 minutes ago 

ladygagafame97 Fame Monster
 by oceankitties@ 
@CourtneyStodden I wish I was a good christian woman like you
5 minutes ago 

ryansoroka Ryan Soroka 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden what are you riding?
4 minutes ago 


LizzyBrookss Lizzy Brooks 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden I can't imagine how to zealously zip anything up
5 minutes ago 

xtianleigh Christian Leigh 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden the disco stick?
5 minutes ago


----------



## tweegy

**runs in behind CB breathing heavy***

Bish!! You beat me to it!!




CobaltBlu said:


> The letter Z!!  And V!!!
> 
> *tosses popsicles in the air*
> 
> 
> 
> replies &#8595;
> 
> CassieInHeels Cassandra Thompson
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Sounds like my kind of outfit. Do you boots have flat bottoms or stilletto heels?
> 38 seconds ago
> 
> RHComics Kevin Gillespie
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden what is a voluptuous vest?!
> 7 minutes ago
> 
> madison_payne Maddy
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden Sounds like it. What corner are you working on?
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> ladygagafame97 Fame Monster
> by oceankitties@
> @CourtneyStodden I wish I was a good christian woman like you
> 5 minutes ago
> 
> ryansoroka Ryan Soroka
> @
> @CourtneyStodden what are you riding?
> 4 minutes ago
> 
> 
> LizzyBrookss Lizzy Brooks
> @
> @CourtneyStodden I can't imagine how to zealously zip anything up
> 5 minutes ago
> 
> xtianleigh Christian Leigh
> @
> @CourtneyStodden the disco stick?
> 5 minutes ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh dear....


some details about their wedding night.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-wedding-night-doug-hutchison-video-interview


And, VIDEO!! 

Doug inspires her by being the wife around the house!!
OMG. They are so funny and stupid. 

I think she is high.

Here is the interview. 

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-wedding-night-doug-hutchison-video-interview


----------



## CobaltBlu

she has "envisions of clothes" a sexy clothing line. lawd. 

this interview is making me laugh, for rill.

they are writing a book.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> 
> some details about their wedding night.
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-wedding-night-doug-hutchison-video-interview
> 
> 
> And, VIDEO!!
> 
> Doug inspires her by being the wife around the house!!
> OMG. They are so funny and stupid.
> 
> I think she is high.
> 
> Here is the interview.
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-wedding-night-doug-hutchison-video-interview



Dude! I feel like I'm watching an SNL sketch!! But I'm not! 

Watch the clip again! But this time watch Bizarre! You can soo tell what is going through pinky's mind...


"Y'all see this ish right here? I'm not having any part of this. this bish crossed the line spray painting me pink.." *heads up for Doug* "Will you move me from this bish- oh, no? Fine."


----------



## PrincessTingTing

ugh...so lame


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am watching the whole thing. sometimes I have to look away and come back here.

doug is teaching her how to be more serious. for RILL!!

beauty tips....a good nights sleep, take a shower. those are her tips.
she only wears lipstick. not LIP GLOSS. and its her secret. 

a full length album. more singles and "stuff like that" 

the interviewer is trying to keep it together, LOL!

every day beautiful things flourish out of doug.

more yawn about how they met.


----------



## tweegy

The full interview!= PRICELESS!!

http://www.radaronline.com/videos#/1176490514001


----------



## CobaltBlu

She writes her own tweets. there ya go.

she describes her style is "very feminine" "very sexy" and "very confident"

more ew about her and doug.

and yay. a fragrance "put it on me"

SMH.

she completed school on an online academy. god led her down a perfect direction, a "spiderweb of life" 

"dont put it on me girl" is her life story. 

dougs life is half over. hahah!!


----------



## tweegy

Bizarre is a fairy pony!!!! :lolots:


----------



## chantal1922

@ at replies.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I know!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am *dead* that her beauty tips are get a "good nights sleep" and "take a shower."


----------



## tweegy

Lip gloss is the one thing in the makeup REALM that she does not wear!!!


*faint*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I am *dead* that her beauty tips are get a "good nights sleep" and "take a shower."


 Right!!


This bish watches his movies to connect with him!!


----------



## tweegy

I am at the 15min mark and bizarre has raised his head barely ONCE! This bish does not move!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I am at the 15min mark and bizarre has raised his head barely ONCE! This bish does not move!



poor little fairy pony :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

She cant say what personality traits she finds attractive?? She connects through his Sowl!


----------



## CobaltBlu

doug is the wife!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> doug is the wife!!


I so believe that!


----------



## tweegy

Bizzare is killing me now!!!

Perfume called "put it on me gurl" Bahwhaahahahaah


----------



## tweegy

LOOK at the part where she said she's 17 yrs!! Bizarre clearly rolls his eyes!!!!! Bizarre knows the truth!


----------



## CobaltBlu

bish, you now she spells that fairy pony's name Bazaar, like the shopping.


----------



## CobaltBlu

i cant get the video to load again....damn!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ok, i got it...what minute are you on tweeg?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> bish, you now she spells that fairy pony's name Bazaar, like the shopping.


Bish, I'm spelling it like the scenario! Bizarre!


----------



## CobaltBlu

i cant find the part where she talks about her latex wet leather dress, that was hilarious.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> i cant find the part where she talks about her latex wet leather dress, that was hilarious.


 Its at the 19min mark


----------



## harleyNemma

Must stop reading this thread at work....


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Its at the 19min mark



that was so funny. vintage jessica simpson chicken of the sea....


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Must stop reading this thread at work....



OMG, you have to watch the video! Leave work now! 

its like a gift from heaven, a blessing in this spiderweb of life! for RILL!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> that was so funny. vintage jessica simpson chicken of the sea....


This radar interview is the pilot of the reality show! You bishes see what you are in for! This Will be epic! People in the future will write stories about this!! This is History guys!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> This radar interview is the pilot of the reality show! You bishes see what you are in for! This Will be epic! People in the future will write stories about this!! This is History guys!



And we were there from the first moment. 

*buffs nails*

And!!!  Just say no to LIP GLOSS!!!  Do not use it! It is part of the make up REALM that is not needed if you simply take a shower and get a good nights sleep and use LIPSTICK!!  

This is just a tiny sexy sensual sampling the wise wisdom of the ages that we are now blessed with.

remember, keep the envision alive: dance on the counters, as part of your daily exercise program and remember, we were here in the beginning of this amazing time when the world was ignited!

*sensually sprays garden hose on all the enrapt audience*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> And we were there from the first moment.
> 
> *buffs nails*
> 
> And!!!  Just say no to LIP GLOSS!!!  Do not use it! It is part of the make up REALM that is not needed if you simply take a shower and get a good nights sleep and use LIPSTICK!!
> 
> This is just a tiny sexy sensual sampling the wise wisdom of the ages that we are now blessed with.
> 
> remember, keep the envision alive: dance on the counters, as part of your daily exercise program and remember, we were here in the beginning of this amazing time when the world was ignited!
> 
> *sensually sprays garden hose on all the enrapt audience*




*picks up fairy pony and dances in the sensual spray wearing wet body hugging leather dress with clea bra straps**

I love witnessing history!! This will be taught in the college of Doug!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love History! It will be in the annals.....:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I love History! It will be in the annals.....:lolots:




She shall be taught along with the likes of shakespeare!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

another famous envisionary!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Just watched the interview, a few things that stuck out to me:
1. Didn't they always tell the story that she booked online into one of Dougs 'acting classes' and that is how they met? In this latest interview she says that she was looking for a manager for her career and somebody notified Doug about Courtney and he got in touch with her....
2. What on earth was going on with the strap on her dress?! It seems like she couldn't make her mind on if she wanted it up or down....
3. Why at the beginning of every question did she do her famous lip thing and push her chest at the camera?
4. The dog at one point looked like he was licking his goonies, probs checking that they were still there, what with the pink fur and all he is probably as confused as his owners.
5. I for one cannot WAIT for their reality show, i already feel my abs tightening up what with all the laughing that inevitably ensues when i watch Courtney, i shall have a 6 pack in no time, no time at all.


----------



## harleyNemma

As I contemplate all that Courtney has shared with us during her interview, all I can think to say is:

If God creates us in his/her own image, s/he must have been on some way cool S#!% on August 29, 1994.


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> *picks up fairy pony and dances in the sensual spray wearing wet body hugging leather dress with clea bra straps**
> 
> I love witnessing history!! This will be taught in the college of Doug!



I am dying. OMG. This is all so sensually spectacular. I never envisioned something so stunning from the spiderweb of life. 

Has this gem been posted before? Courtney dancing with her "true love" Michael Jackson. It's brilliant. Her little tribute after his death. And, as an aside, her bubbies must have started forming at age 10 because, wow, she was fully developed at 14. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA-IQljeZ5c


----------



## Love my Tanos

Eww. So, so much eww. What is with this girl, being drawn to adult men who are drawn to minors???????????


----------



## tweegy

She is here to speak out against injustice! And people hating on her rill body! "Dont put it on me"


----------



## harleyNemma

^YES! "Don't Put It On Me" is about social injustice. As Courtney said in her interview, women can identify with this song....


----------



## tweegy

I stopped at the 31sec mark. But I dont want to deprive you ladies of the multitalented wonderment that this rill gurl has!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tweegy said:


> I stopped at the 31sec mark. But I dont want to deprive you ladies of the multitalented wonderment that this rill gurl has!




 wow she is rilly, rilly talented!  
And the casio keyboard and drum tracks - once again sounding like they were recorded in a public restroom!  LOL!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Sensually standing under the showers scalding hot stream of spice as it slowly starts to melt me into sweet sugar! Mmm It's Savory Saturday!
2 hours ago 

what kind of shower does she have in her house? She sounds as though she is marinating....


----------



## harleyNemma

....and these responses are classic:

crookedKerouac Brenna Noonan 
@  
@CourtneyStodden a spicy shower? I think you're doing it wrong.
2 hours ago 

BrettWAnderson Brett W. Anderson 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden your tweeting from INSIDE the shower!?! jesus.
2 hours ago 

holytaco Holy Taco 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden seriously, 'hot stream of spice?' Who the hell has ever said that before?
2 hours ago


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> She is here to speak out against injustice! And people hating on her rill body! "Dont put it on me"



Such wisdom beyond her years!


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG sorry is this has been posted but have you seen her fb? lmao


> If your man hits on me it's not my fault, it's yours for not controlling him better.


http://www.facebook.com/TheCourtneyStodden#!/TheCourtneyStodden?sk=wall


----------



## harleyNemma

PrincessMe said:


> OMG sorry is this has been posted but have you seen her fb? lmao
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheCourtneyStodden#!/TheCourtneyStodden?sk=wall



Well, the comments on her FB page provide a whole new point of view on life.


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Doug Hutchison to star with teen bride Courtney Stodden in 'television project'*
> 
> He had a Hollywood career that saw him win roles in hits such as The Green Mile and Con Air.
> 
> But it looks like Doug Hutchison, 51, will be reduced to appearing on reality television following his controversial marriage to then 16-year-old Courtney Stodden in Las Vegas earlier this year.
> 
> It has emerged the pair are developing a show that they are going to shop around to television networks later in the year
> 
> Doug and Courtney, who is now 17, will be working with producer Roy Bank and Merv Griffin Entertainment on the project.
> 
> The news came as it emerged the teenager, who still attends school, made provocative music videos last year when she was just 15 in an attempt to launch a music career.
> 
> She flaunted her assets in a skin tight camouflage vest in the Nevada desert while sitting in a convertible sports vehicle in one of the films, for the song Car Candy.
> 
> In a second video called Don't Put It On Me she poses in a boat wearing a pink bathing suit, along with a similarly coloured poodle.
> 
> So no doubt the fame-hungry teenager will be thrilled at the prospect they may be coming to the small screen.
> 
> According to Courtney's mother Krista Keller, who also manages the couple, the series will mainly be about the effects of their marriage on their families, and the issues the come up against.
> 
> She told E!: 'It's going to show people what they can teach each other from different generations.
> 
> 'They're going to touch on family issues. There was a lot of judgment about their marriage from Doug's side of the family, so it will touch on bringing families back together and why it's important to support family members even if you don't agree.'
> 
> The show will also explore claims made by the attention seeking teen that she is the victim of cyber bullying, while clearing up rumours she had plastic surgery.
> 
> She said: 'Courtney having to prove to people she was real, that she's never been under a plastic surgeon's knife.'
> 
> The couple do have a name for the show, though they declined to release it, and though television channel has yet to be lined-up, they said they are happy to be working with their new producers.
> 
> In a statement they said: 'We are so thrilled that we are in business with Merv Griffin Entertainment and Roy Bank.
> 
> '[Bank] is a delightful man, and we know the show is going to be successful.'
> 
> Mr Bank is president of television at Merv Griffin Entertainment, and the executive producer behind Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?
> 
> Courtney's mother it was a long painful process finding a suitable producer.
> 
> She said: 'We had so many people from amazing production companies with big shows out there, but we had to think about what we wanted to do.
> 
> 'We chose him after a long consideration, because we felt he'll be placing us in the correct network that will be airing the show.'
> 
> She also claimed all the major networks have been watching the couple closely, and that she believes the show will be a success.
> 
> She said: 'Courtney is No. 1 in ratings for whatever she does.'
> 
> The cyber bullying claims seem to be backed up by comments left on her Facebook page.
> 
> She has left a series of provocative pictures and statements that have been unpopular with users.
> 
> Nathan Woodcock said: 'You received a reality show? I knew this would happen. you are disgusting.'
> 
> Another called Lori Michelle Lambert said: 'Why on your page does it say you are an "artist"?
> 
> I hate to break it to ya but that sound that comes out of your mouth is anything but art.'
> 
> However not everyone was so unsympathetic, one user called Cranaberry Esmeralda said: 'I pity you, you show so many signs of sexual and physical abuse, and everyone is making fun of you and mocking your use of sexuality.
> 
> 'I think your parents, and husband have taken advantage of you. I hope you're better off soon.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Stodden-television-project.html#ixzz1Yw9sZR7W


----------



## Encore Hermes

And the gym with the gold unpressed curtain is?


----------



## PrincessMe

harleyNemma said:


> Well, the comments on her FB page provide a whole new point of view on life.


 
lol the comments people are writing are hilarious


----------



## iluvmybags

Did you see in her caption to her picture for the troops that she's an "inspiring" model and photographer?!:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## tweegy

PrincessMe said:


> OMG sorry is this has been posted but have you seen her fb? lmao
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheCourtneyStodden#!/TheCourtneyStodden?sk=wall




And this information just took it to a whole other level! You get a Courtney basket for this doll!!!






Just dont put it on me gurl!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> And the gym with the gold unpressed curtain is?




So, Bizarre is manly!!!????


----------



## ebonyone

harleyNemma said:


> Sensually standing under the showers scalding hot stream of spice as it slowly starts to melt me into sweet sugar! Mmm It's Savory Saturday!
> 2 hours ago
> 
> what kind of shower does she have in her house? She sounds as though she is marinating....




lol


----------



## ebonyone

In all seriousness this is sad she is a young girl and her parents are as bad as lilo's. How could you let your child behave like this and think its cute. The husband also needs help a grown man falling in love and marrying a 15 year old is sick. If it was love he could have waited until she was 18 at least. They all need mental help asap.


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> So, Bizarre is manly!!!????



Good thing Courtney has taken a stand for Doug's manly-ness, too.


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Good thing Courtney has taken a stand for Doug's manly-ness, too.


He truly is a mans Dog!!! Cant you just see guys like The Rock, Samuel L Jackson, and Becks (well maybe Becks) walking around with a side eying dog dyed pink??!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Only Manly Men and Manly Dogs can confidently wear pink.


----------



## KristyDarling

http://thegloss.com/fashion/courtne...ly-had-plastic-surgery-and-thats-f-ed-up-846/

There's a pic here of Courtney at age 15 which pretty much proves her bbs are fake. There is no way such gigantic globular boobs sprouted between age 15 and age 16 when we all met her.


----------



## PrincessMe

THis is too funny!! and sad of course



> America&#8217;s favorite weird couple are really making the rounds, aren&#8217;t they? In their latest interview, which took place on &#8220;The Father Albert Show,&#8221; Doug takes a question about whether or not Courtney needs to go to college and manages to answer, essentially, that there&#8217;s plenty of education for Courtney in his pants. &#8220;We&#8217;re hopefully educating each other,&#8221; he says. &#8220;*What we&#8217;re here to do is to touch each other and to love each other as best we can*.&#8221; All together now: eeeeeew.


http://thegloss.com/sex-and-dating/video-courtney-stodden-gets-scolded-by-a-priest/


----------



## PrincessMe

KristyDarling said:


> http://thegloss.com/fashion/courtne...ly-had-plastic-surgery-and-thats-f-ed-up-846/
> 
> There's a pic here of Courtney at age 15 which pretty much proves her bbs are fake. There is no way such gigantic globular boobs sprouted between age 15 and age 16 when we all met her.


 wow she looks so diffrent in only two years  and i dont even mean her boobs..her eyes & face look so aged!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ran into this hilarous picture on the twitter....:lolots:

Look at Dougs face!! 

tofuandwhiskey emily savage 
Amazing photo: my friend met @CourtneyStodden and her 'Lost/X-Files' husband, and said they were "nicest people ever." pic.twitter.com/kQUILyLg
2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Ran into this hilarous picture on the twitter....:lolots:
> 
> Look at Dougs face!!
> 
> tofuandwhiskey emily savage
> Amazing photo: my friend met @CourtneyStodden and her 'Lost/X-Files' husband, and said they were "nicest people ever." pic.twitter.com/kQUILyLg
> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Omg she looks like one of those silhouettes on a semi's mudflap.


----------



## PrincessMe

uhh call me crazy but she'll prolly be in playboy by next year smh


----------



## Sarni

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg she looks like one of those silhouettes on a semi's mudflap.


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrincessMe said:


> uhh call me crazy but she'll prolly be in playboy by next year smh





i think she will have to turn 18 first, but yes, i am sure that is on the agenda. though I am not sure she has the "girl next door" quality that they look for.


----------



## harleyNemma

OMG. Doug's face. And what is with the hat/outfit?! He looks like he is going on some recon mission. 

Here we have another masterful use of the thesaurus. A book of tweets would be so fab.

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
As ivory butterflies freely float through the sky & beatific birds spread their wings to fervently fly; I lie beneath it all feeling serene!
1 hour ago


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> i think she will have to turn 18 first, but yes, i am sure that is on the agenda. though I am not sure she has the *"girl next door"* quality that they look for.



Courtney is TOTALLY the "girl next door" - it just depends on what neighborhood you're living in.....


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^More like what street corner you happen to be driving by!!!

Never in my life have I seen such a young girl be so overly sexualized. It really creeps me out, and I wonder what's going on in Doug's mind & her mom's mind that they're OK with the nonstop sexytalk and trashy outfits.


----------



## PrincessMe

CobaltBlu said:


> i think she will have to turn 18 first, but yes, i am sure that is on the agenda. though I am not sure she has the "girl next door" quality that they look for.


 she'll be 18 next year  i could just see her as one of those "celeb" spreads


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrincessMe said:


> she'll be 18 next year  i could just see her as one of those "celeb"* sensual spreads*



fixed it for ya, doll.


----------



## PrincessMe

CobaltBlu said:


> fixed it for ya, doll.


 bhahaha omG too funny


----------



## nyshopaholic

This article was actually in the New York Daily News today:

*Courtney Stodden would 'major' in husband Doug Hutchinson if she went to college, she says*

She might not be out of high school yet, but teen bride Courtney Stodden knows what she wants to study in college: her husband, Doug Hutchinson.

In an interview with Radar Online, the 17-year-old aspiring singer jokes that she would "major in" the "Lost" actor.

"All of his body, and all the elements within that," Stodden says with a giggle, while her pink dog naps next to her. "What they do and what they still do. It would be a lot of fun."

She also dishes on their happy life together as newlyweds. When asked what inspires her the most about her 51-year-old husband, she points to his housekeeping skills.

"He's cooking for me, cleaning for me, he's like the wife around the house," says Stodden. "He picks up the slack around the house and that's very inspiring to me."

Stodden, wearing a tight black dress with a strap falling down, also reveals details about her and Hutchinson's honeymoon, following their June wedding.

"We went to the Chateau Marmont in Hollywood. It was so beautiful ... I was aroused for 24 hours straight."

Luckily for the higher education system, Stodden is most likely not headed to college. She signed a deal with Merv Griffin Entertainment last week to produce a show about life with her new  and much older  hubby.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...n_if_she_went_to_college_s.html#ixzz1Z3uMkJLX


----------



## Bag*Snob

> ...I was aroused for 24 hours straight."



I'm old - I didn't know this was possible.


----------



## bag-mania

^Me neither. I hope Doug has a Viagra or Cialis prescription. He's going to need it with that little horndog!


----------



## MM83

"We went to the Chateau Marmont in Hollywood. _It was so beautiful ... I was aroused for 24 hours straight."_

I wish you could have seen my face. Ick. Ick. Ick.  That doesn't even sound fun, and I'm not banging someone as old as my Dad. 

I can't wait for her "Behind the [whatever she is]" VH1 Special, so I can finally know what drugs she's on.


----------



## KristyDarling

This just in:
*
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Having a mysterious Monday morning by motioning myself to magnetic sensual melodies as I prepare for a brand new beautiful day! Mmmeow! 
1 hour ago*

What, no electrifying tingles or erotically wet popsicles????


----------



## natalie78

Mysterious Monday?  Really?  And no mention of wetness?  What's up with that?


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


>



OMG, that is from one of my favorite episodes of Supernatural!  I bet it's only a matter of time before the show name checks Courtney.


----------



## Coco Belle

natalie78 said:


> Mysterious Monday?  Really?  And no mention of wetness?  What's up with that?



I know right!! She was on an "M" roll... she totally could have stuck a "moist" in there somewhere. Very disappointing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh how I missed this thread, lol!


----------



## KristyDarling

Coco Belle said:


> I know right!! She was on an "M" roll... she totally could have stuck a "moist" in there somewhere. Very disappointing



Seriously. She is off her game today, or maybe she lost her sexy thesaurus. "Muffin, moan, maddening, magical" are other conspicuously absent words from her usual playbook. I hope she's okay!


----------



## CobaltBlu

KristyDarling said:


> This just in:
> *
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Having a mysterious Monday morning by motioning myself to magnetic sensual melodies as I prepare for a brand new beautiful day! Mmmeow!
> 1 hour ago*
> 
> What, no electrifying tingles or erotically wet popsicles????






StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d 
Translation: I am practicing for my inevitable future by dancing to Girls, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue.
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## KristyDarling

CobaltBlu said:


> StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d
> Translation: I am practicing for my inevitable future by dancing to Girls, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue.
> 1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## nyshopaholic

CobaltBlu said:


> StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d
> Translation: I am practicing for my inevitable future by dancing to Girls, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue.
> 1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply



This is my new favorite tPF thread


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d
> Translation: I am practicing for my inevitable future by dancing to Girls, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue.
> 1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply


 the responses are the best!


----------



## harleyNemma

OH Boy.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> ^Me neither. I hope Doug has a Viagra or Cialis prescription. He's going to need it with that little horndog!



If he used those and was aroused for 24hrs he needs a doctor!


----------



## tweegy

Coco Belle said:


> I know right!! She was on an "M" roll... she totally could have stuck a "moist" in there somewhere. Very disappointing



Dear God I hope she hasn't gotten so big that someone is writing her tweets!!!! OMG OMG I can't breathe!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Receiving a pleasing midnight massage from my private masseur; & Oh... is he rubbing the right spots or what?! Mmm... Sweet dreams everyone!
11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


nicholeluna Nichole Luna 
@CourtneyStodden cracking up at this girl trying so hard in her tweets #whotweetsduringamassage #creepy
11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

And, for a SPECIAL TREAT  

The E-Harmony Commercial Parody 
Put down your beverages, its hilarious.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meun1I0SMBc

You are welcome


----------



## OhWhyNot

CobaltBlu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meun1I0SMBc
> 
> You are welcome




I just died, WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA


----------



## CobaltBlu

I know!!  The final frame is HYSTERICAL.


----------



## bag-mania

That is the BEST!!!


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## platinum_girly

Lol, at the panting in his ear, soooo Courtney!


----------



## ByeKitty

LOL wow


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ that video! :lolots:


----------



## KristyDarling

LOL!!! 

"I just wanted an older, more bloated version of Corey Haim."

"I'm her high school."


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Receiving a pleasing midnight massage from my private masseur; & Oh... is he rubbing the right spots or what?! Mmm... Sweet dreams everyone!
> 11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> nicholeluna Nichole Luna
> @CourtneyStodden cracking up at this girl trying so hard in her tweets #whotweetsduringamassage #creepy
> 11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> And, for a SPECIAL TREAT
> 
> The E-Harmony Commercial Parody
> Put down your beverages, its hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meun1I0SMBc
> 
> You are welcome


----------



## CobaltBlu

*hair toss*

glad you liked it! 

*sprays garden hose*

Faym Whore on the fridge, LOL!!


----------



## mrskolar09

Seriously...
You're married (and we'll just put how gross tht is to the side for now), we get it, you have sex.  Enough already.

Sensually shut up, please!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Receiving a pleasing midnight massage from my private masseur; & Oh... is he rubbing the right spots or what?! Mmm... Sweet dreams everyone!
> 11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> nicholeluna Nichole Luna
> @CourtneyStodden cracking up at this girl trying so hard in her tweets #whotweetsduringamassage #creepy
> 11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> And, for a SPECIAL TREAT
> 
> The E-Harmony Commercial Parody
> Put down your beverages, its hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meun1I0SMBc
> 
> You are welcome




_THAT_ is flippin' awesome.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *hair toss*
> 
> glad you liked it!
> 
> *sprays garden hose*
> 
> Faym Whore on the fridge, LOL!!


**Puts on body hugging leather dress and dances in the water***


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> **Puts on body hugging leather dress and dances in the water***




^doll, i think that dress should be latex, to sensually hug your curvy delicious bodacious bod, and still not shrink up when it dries.

jus' sayin.

oh, and have a popsicle


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> ^doll, i think that dress should be latex, to sensually hug your curvy delicious bodacious bod, and still not shrink up when it dries.
> 
> jus' sayin.
> 
> oh, and have a popsicle


Popsicles are Rill nice!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Did someone say POPSICLES?!


----------



## AlovesJ

tweegy said:


> Popsicles are Rill nice!!!



the video thing is so dirty, and she's only 17? She really ages herself with the look she has going on.


----------



## harleyNemma

@CourtneyStodden
Tastily trotted through such a delicious day as the sun sweetly shined upon my body & kissed it like a piece of chocolate-coated candy! 
41 minutes ago 

OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide. 

RILLY.


----------



## natalie78

Making love to her is like an insane asylum...crap...I cannot stop laughing...


----------



## mrskolar09

harleyNemma said:


> OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide.


 

Seriously, best quote ever.  lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> Tastily trotted through such a delicious day as the sun sweetly shined upon my body & kissed it like a piece of chocolate-coated candy!
> 41 minutes ago
> 
> OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide.
> 
> RILLY.


----------



## OhWhyNot

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> Tastily trotted through such a delicious day as the sun sweetly shined upon my body & kissed it like a piece of chocolate-coated candy!
> 41 minutes ago
> 
> OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide.
> 
> RILLY.



I just crushed on your thought processes


----------



## yajaira

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meun1I0SMBc
> 
> You are welcome




OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lolots: That was so funny!!!! thank you hahaha


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> Tastily trotted through such a delicious day as the sun sweetly shined upon my body & kissed it like a piece of chocolate-coated candy!
> 41 minutes ago
> 
> OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide.
> 
> RILLY.




 Call 911. Wait. Too late. I am *dead*  :lolots:


----------



## aklein

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> Tastily trotted through such a delicious day as the sun sweetly shined upon my body & kissed it like a piece of chocolate-coated candy!
> 41 minutes ago
> 
> OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide.
> 
> RILLY.



Oh man, I think I have a new girl crush. This is probably the funniest ish I have read all day.  And I needed that. Someone get this bish a Courtney basket.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> @CourtneyStodden
> Tastily trotted through such a delicious day as the sun sweetly shined upon my body & kissed it like a piece of chocolate-coated candy!
> 41 minutes ago
> 
> OK. The girl is going waaaay out on a limb here. It's like a visit to Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory and Hunter S. Thompson is the Tour Guide.
> 
> RILLY.





aklein said:


> Oh man, I think I have a new girl crush. This is probably the funniest ish I have read all day.  And I needed that. *Someone get this bish a Courtney basket.*




*runs in from garden hose spray session*

*wraps in voluptious sensuall seductive towel*

Sorry I am late!! Tweegy isnt here so here ya go!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Review (hilarious) of her Dont Put it on Me Guuuurrrl Song and Video. 



> Upstart popstar Courtney Stodden&#8211;recently in the news for marrying a 51-year-old&#8211;has a music video. Because we see no reason to dismiss Courtney on account of her age or extremely not-uncomfortable marriage, we&#8217;ve put together a humble examination of the clip&#8217;s basic themes in the style of comparatively legitimate criticism.
> 
> The clip, &#8220;Don&#8217;t Put It On Me&#8221; is a kiss-off to aggressive women whose lovers can&#8217;t help but find themselves attracted to the narrator. The video begins with Stodden reclining in a boat. She is relaxed, insouciant; her body language is calculated to demonstrate that she is unmenaced by the putter-on&#8217;ers to which the title refers. She sits beside her dog, which represents loyalty (it&#8217;s a double metaphor because the dog&#8217;s hair has been cruely dyed, thus demonstrating the depths of that loyalty). Though she is defiant throughout (&#8220;I will not be responsible / For your lov / er&#8217;s a / ttrac / tion&#8221, the boat&#8217;s stillness subtly indicates Courtney&#8217;s frustration at her own inability to extricate herself from this morass of envy. Stodden also totes a cocktail, a marker of her maturity despite her young age. Further, the message of the song is ultimately one of betterment, of overcoming feebleness and cultivating meaningful bonds between women: &#8220;Now turn around and be the best you can be / You&#8217;ll be amazed how it&#8217;ll set you free / From your wicked jealousy,&#8221; she sings. It&#8217;s complex.
> 
> Note that this is only a clip and the whole song can be appreciated here. Unfortunately, watching just over a minute of &#8220;Don&#8217;t Put It On Me&#8221; is like chancing upon a single page torn from Moby Dick, which is to say in the full version, lyrics like &#8220;It&#8217;s not my fault you don&#8217;t chew sugarless gum&#8221; will wash over you.



http://thegloss.com/sex-and-dating/we-review-16-year-old-child-bride-courtney-stoddens-music-videos/


----------



## CobaltBlu

:lolots:

@skyferreira
Sky Ferreira
*Who knew I was going to spend my flight next to @CourtneyStodden #luscious*
11 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®
Favorite Retweet Reply
replies &#8595;

daniellacamille BonshaquitaLa'Fondri 
@ 
@skyferreira I am truly envious you got to chill with the exotic stunning simmering princess kitty
10 hours ago 
 rufiaa Rufia Valiff 

hiimniko &#925;&#953;&#954;&#959;&#955;&#945;&#959;&#963; 
@ 
@skyferreira @courtneystodden Sounds like a truly enticing plane flight next to a sleeping pill seductress. meow
11 hours ago


@ 
@skyferreira @courtneystodden cut her hair off while she sleeps.
11 hours ago 
»


----------



## MM83

CobaltBlu said:


> :lolots:
> 
> @skyferreira
> Sky Ferreira
> *Who knew I was going to spend my flight next to @CourtneyStodden #luscious*
> 11 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> replies &#8595;
> 
> daniellacamille BonshaquitaLa'Fondri
> @
> @skyferreira I am truly envious you got to chill with the exotic stunning simmering princess kitty
> 10 hours ago
> rufiaa Rufia Valiff
> 
> hiimniko &#925;&#953;&#954;&#959;&#955;&#945;&#959;&#963;
> @
> @skyferreira @courtneystodden Sounds like a truly enticing plane flight next to a sleeping pill seductress. meow
> 11 hours ago
> 
> 
> @
> @skyferreira @courtneystodden *cut her hair off while she sleeps.*
> 11 hours ago
> »



Better yet, just unclip it and hide it!


----------



## CobaltBlu

MM83 said:


> Better yet, just unclip it and hide it!





I love the idea that Mrs. Hutchinson is on the road though.  More PICS!!


----------



## aklein

I wish I got to sit next to her on a plane. Although, how can it be possible we don't know her whereabouts?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ sleeping pill seductress!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> :lolots:
> 
> @skyferreira
> Sky Ferreira
> *Who knew I was going to spend my flight next to @CourtneyStodden #luscious*
> 11 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> replies &#8595;
> 
> daniellacamille BonshaquitaLa'Fondri
> @
> @skyferreira I am truly envious you got to chill with the exotic stunning simmering princess kitty
> 10 hours ago
> rufiaa Rufia Valiff
> 
> hiimniko &#925;&#953;&#954;&#959;&#955;&#945;&#959;&#963;
> @
> @skyferreira @courtneystodden *Sounds like a truly enticing plane flight next to a sleeping pill seductress. meow*
> 11 hours ago
> 
> 
> @
> @skyferreira @courtneystodden cut her hair off while she sleeps.
> 11 hours ago
> »


!!!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> *runs in from garden hose spray session*
> 
> *wraps in voluptious sensuall seductive towel*
> 
> Sorry I am late!! Tweegy isnt here so here ya go!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

her tweets really clash with my avatar...


@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
*In the kitchen whipping up some syrupy splits before bouncing into bed for a sweet & finger-licking night! Yummm! ;-x
*22 minutes ago via web
Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## aklein

For rill, this was halfway down the page?!





Serious question, why doesn't she make mmeoww a #?  That would trend.  Fo sho.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> her tweets really clash with my avatar...
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> *In the kitchen whipping up some syrupy splits before bouncing into bed for a sweet & finger-licking night! Yummm! ;-x
> *22 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpopnbJb4T1qii6tmo1_250.gif




I just threw up in my mouth a little...

Lol @ that gif..


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *runs in from garden hose spray session*
> 
> *wraps in voluptious sensuall seductive towel*
> 
> Sorry I am late!! Tweegy isnt here so here ya go!!



Thanks for having my back doll....My apologies for pulling you away from your *holds back hurl* yard work..



CobaltBlu said:


> Review (hilarious) of her Dont Put it on Me Guuuurrrl Song and Video.
> 
> 
> 
> http://thegloss.com/sex-and-dating/we-review-16-year-old-child-bride-courtney-stoddens-music-videos/


!!!!!



CobaltBlu said:


> her tweets really clash with my avatar...
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> *In the kitchen whipping up some syrupy splits before bouncing into bed for a sweet & finger-licking night! Yummm! ;-x
> *22 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpopnbJb4T1qii6tmo1_250.gif


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> *In the kitchen whipping up some syrupy splits before bouncing into bed for a sweet & finger-licking night! Yummm! ;-x
> *22 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply



Syrupy splits! Please tell me she was having ice cream and not engaging in some sort of freaky gymnastics in the kitchen.


----------



## MM83

bag-mania said:


> Syrupy splits! Please tell me she was having ice cream and not engaging in some sort of freaky gymnastics in the kitchen.



My mental image of this is her, doing the splits, bouncing around and all sticky with gross things and/or food products. My insides cringed for her bed sheets, but I doubt that has been the worst thing they've seen.


----------



## CobaltBlu

MM83 said:


> My mental image of this is her, doing the splits, bouncing around and all sticky with gross things and/or food products. My insides cringed for her bed sheets, but I doubt that has been the worst thing they've seen.



oh well, thanks MM83 for putting that in my brain!! Buzzkiller!


----------



## tweegy

I'll always have a churn in my stomach when I put Syrup on my pancakes from now on.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

I guess our little teen bride is sleeping in this morning, its already noon in hot Hollywood.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That or at the gyno to treat her yeast infection...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Beach Fun!!!  Courtney Style! 




@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
Baking my body on the beach in a bright white busty bikini while feeling bodacious! 
5 hours ago via txt
Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> Beach Fun!!! Courtney Style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Baking my body on the beach in a bright white busty bikini while feeling bodacious!
> 5 hours ago via txt
> Favorite Retweet Reply


Again, no mention of wetness?  I'm starting to think she hired someone to tweet for her.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Beach Fun!!!  Courtney Style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Baking my body on the beach in a bright white busty bikini while feeling bodacious!
> 5 hours ago via txt
> Favorite Retweet Reply




Tweet Brought to you by the Letter 'B'


She's Slipping... I hope she's not reserving her Senssssssuuuaaallity for the Reality Show...


----------



## CobaltBlu

hmmm.......again, the water is implied, but hidden in the sensually sublime subtext..

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d
Tousling up my hair... Twirling together the strings of my swimsuit... & tasting the tranquil essence of the day; Mmm, It's time for a dip!
32 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Had such a sexy Friday in the recording studio banging out a hard rock version of "We Are America" - Taste it here  youtube.com/watch?v=6oaX7f
9 hours ago 

Sounds like a Freaky Friday to me.....

*Runs off to watch the video*


----------



## CobaltBlu

*grabs earplugs and follows Harley Nemma*


----------



## CobaltBlu

that was very awful.


----------



## tweegy

it was....it was...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Courtney and her husband frolicking on the beach:







Why does this picture remind me of a succubus riding her victim towards the gates of the netherworld?

Source


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Courtney and her husband frolicking on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Why does this picture remind me of a succubus riding her victim towards the gates of the netherworld?*
> 
> Source




COURTNEY QUOTE OF THE DAY!!

This pic is truly amazing. I bow to you for sharing it. 
Speechless. 

that is all.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OH...You didnt tell us there are more!! OMG!!


http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/courtney_stodden_bikini_photos#tab=most_recent

*dies*
http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/courtney_stodden_bikini_photos#tab=most_recent


----------



## Encore Hermes

oh, my, dear, god,


----------



## Coco Belle

yeah those bewbs are definitely God's handiwork. no doubt about that!


----------



## platinum_girly

^lol! Hubby asked if she had an *ahem* package going on down there.... haha!


----------



## natalie78

http://www.tmz.com/2011/10/01/courtney-stodden-bikini-photos-doug-hutchison-plastic-surgery-rumors

She's rill...rilly, rilly, rill!  Especially those abs!


----------



## BgaHolic

platinum_girly said:


> ^lol! Hubby asked if she had an *ahem* package going on down there.... haha!



You made me look! :lolots:


----------



## VuittonsLover

There is no way in hell those are real!


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2011/10/01/courtney-stodden-bikini-photos-doug-hutchison-plastic-surgery-rumors
> 
> She's rill...rilly, rilly, rill!  Especially those abs!



that is rill airbrushing, watcha mean???


----------



## Coco Belle

platinum_girly said:


> ^lol! Hubby asked if she had an *ahem* package going on down there.... haha!



Not gonna lie hunni, I TOTALLY thought the same thing but was hoping I was just imagining it... my Lord what is going on here??

ETA
TBH it looks like she's wearing a pantyliner. At least I hope that's what it is.

Another ETA
Bish needs to learn how to match her foundation to her fake tan. Fo realz!


----------



## mockinglee

Who wears stilettos to the beach?! And why is her bikini top 3 sizes too big? I don't know what she has stuffed in there, but I've never seen a bra top that can push up without actually touching flesh.


----------



## Tiffany123

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Courtney and her husband frolicking on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this picture remind me of a succubus riding her victim towards the gates of the netherworld?
> 
> Source



WHy is she touching her ***? And how does she walk in heels on sand? OR is that the reason he is carrying her?



CobaltBlu said:


> OH...You didnt tell us there are more!! OMG!!
> 
> 
> http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/courtney_stodden_bikini_photos#tab=most_recent
> 
> *dies*
> http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/courtney_stodden_bikini_photos#tab=most_recent
> 
> cdn.photos.tmz.com/gallery_images/images/2011/10/courtney__0029_ADTJ_KALV15092911A_89_full.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.photos.tmz.com/gallery_images/images/2011/10/courtney__0028_ADTJ_KALV15092911A_87_full.jpg
> 
> cdn.photos.tmz.com/gallery_images/images/2011/10/courtney__0009_ADTJ_KALV15092911A_103_full.jpg



There is more pictures on tmz, girl needs to scrub that fake tan off and start again, its horrible!


----------



## Encore Hermes

The person who airbrushed her abs didnt do the best job


----------



## veyda

Porny & horny - what a lovely couple.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In the words of the illustrious Austin Powers: _"That's a man, baby, yeah!"_

And is it just me or do those abs look enhanced a la' Robert Pattinson? *Edit:* Just saw Encore Hermes comment on the abs - totally agree.

I remember DougH as the creepy guy who slimed his way through sewers on an episode of the X-Files...and it seems he hasn't taken a step up from _that._

Ewww. Yuckety. Yuck. Yuck.  << Sorry that's about as eloquent as I can get with these two.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

You can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you cannot take the trailer park out of the girl... she looks like trailer park trash. Sorry.


----------



## tweegy

Wentworth-Roth said:


> cdn.photos.tmz.com/gallery_images/images/2011/10/courtney__0028_ADTJ_KALV15092911A_87_full.jpg
> 
> You can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you cannot take the trailer park out of the girl... she looks like trailer park trash. Sorry.



Err her bikini top is bigger than her boobs...


----------



## aklein

Holy padded bikini top!
And I saw a partial nip slip.


----------



## harleyNemma

My brain cannot absorb all of the hilarity contained in these pictures.....

But here, we need to tag this as #wtf 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Lubricating my limber legs with a creamy lotion that electrifies my luminescent captivation, lustrously. It's Slippery Saturday! XOs! 
15 hours ago 

Luminescent captivation....lustrously?! Did she role in radioactive sludge?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MY EYESSSSSSSS!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

> electrifies my luminescent captivation, lustrously



This does not make any sense. WTF is this girl smoking?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You know, in those beach pictures, her face and her expressions actually look sort of 17.


----------



## Pursegrrl

My EYES!!  Aieeeeeeeeee!  And that tweet brought to you by the letter "L".


----------



## VuittonsLover

That is the biggest bikini top I ever saw.. Where do you even buy a bikini top that big...??  What an odd bathing suit.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Latest Tweet:
Saturated within a superb Sunday as Gods love beams brightly! "There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear ... " 1 John 4:18

Do you guys really think she is writing these..??  She never @ replies anyone.


----------



## harleyNemma

Who else but Courtney could write such loop-de-loop tweets with sexual innuendo followed by quotes of scripture? She is clearly an active thing so I think as soon as she tweets she is off chasing Doug around the house, cornering him and riding him like a mechanical bull...of course she wouldn't have time to reply....


----------



## harleyNemma

Brace yourselves....she's on to the letter "P"

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Preparing the most pleasant plate of pasta in absolutely nothing but my plush peek 'a boo panties! Mmm... it tastes like perfection!  XOs

The image conjured by her twat above is not appetizing AT ALL, however, I must ponder....could this be a sign she may be branching out into the world of cookbooks?!?


----------



## CobaltBlu

i cant keep up with this crazy guurl. for rill.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wentworth-Roth said:


> You can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you cannot take the trailer park out of the girl... she looks like trailer park trash. Sorry.



LOL...I just asked SO how old he thought she was. First, he said 14. then I said, please, put on your glasses. He said 42!!  :lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Who else but Courtney could write such loop-de-loop tweets with sexual innuendo followed by quotes of scripture? She is clearly an active thing so I think as soon as she tweets she is off chasing Doug around the house, cornering him and riding him like a mechanical bull...of course she wouldn't have time to reply....



bish, I just love that you said "loop-de-loop tweets". 


that made my day.


----------



## MM83

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Courtney and her husband frolicking on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this picture remind me of a succubus riding her victim towards the gates of the netherworld?
> 
> Source



Why does he have that dirty *** feather behind his ear? And why is she wearing platform stilettos to the beach? These two are ranking up there with Speidi for me, just a mess.


----------



## bag-mania

MM83 said:


> Why does he have that dirty *** feather behind his ear? And why is she wearing platform stilettos to the beach? These two are ranking up there with Speidi for me, just a mess.



Because it is rilly sensuous to pick up garbage off the beach and adhere it to the guy you are riding. He's just lucky she hasn't stuck some bottle caps and condom wrappers to him yet.

I'm more intrigued wondering why she has a death grip on her own butt while getting a piggy-back ride.


----------



## MM83

bag-mania said:


> Because it is rilly sensuous to pick up garbage off the beach and adhere it to the guy you are riding. *He's just lucky she hasn't stuck some bottle caps and condom wrappers to him yet.
> *
> I'm more intrigued wondering why she has a death grip on her own butt while getting a piggy-back ride.



LOL. And honestly, the first thing I thought of when I saw the feather, was all the times I picked feathers up, as a child and my Mother shrieked at me to "Drop that dirty thing!" So it would make perfect sense that his adolescent bride would collect Gull feathers. 

The death grip is probably because that's the only time he gets to touch her, as per the contract agreement. He gets a little overzealous sometimes.

Also, did her teeth get worse? Or did the snap on veneers come off? Her teeth look awful.


----------



## Coco Belle

harleyNemma said:


> Brace yourselves....she's on to the letter "P"
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Preparing the most pleasant plate of pasta in absolutely nothing but my plush peek 'a boo panties! Mmm... it tastes like perfection!  XOs
> 
> The image conjured by her *twat *above is not appetizing AT ALL, however, I must ponder....could this be a sign she may be branching out into the world of cookbooks?!?


----------



## VuittonsLover

Do you really think she is off having sex all day everyday...??  I don't know if I believe that.  Think this whole twitter account is set up.  Nobody would write like that.. if not on purpose for titilation.


----------



## tweegy

VuittonsLover said:


> Do you really think she is off having sex all day everyday...??  I don't know if I believe that.  Think this whole twitter account is set up.  Nobody would write like that.. if not on purpose for titilation.


To think that will go against all Courtney Strives to uphold that is good and holy in this world! I refuse to believe she is making a mockery of us and her marriage!! She is here to speak out against injustice and she'll do it wearing her latex bondage dress and her drugged pink dog *Bizarre* *side eyes CB*

I have to go re-read her tweets to reinstill my belief now! How do you sleep at night ma'am??!!!



















!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

I swear! Michael K reads my mind!! 

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/10/01/birth-venus-incarnate

***Dies 1000 times at the sprayed on abs**


----------



## Coco Belle

tweegy said:


> I swear! Michael K reads my mind!!
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/2011/10/01/birth-venus-incarnate
> 
> ***Dies 1000 times at the sprayed on abs**



Best comment:

Submitted by annZ on Sun, 10/02/2011 - 4:49am.
*     Nobody's oeil is tromped by those "abs"*


----------



## harleyNemma

VuittonsLover said:


> Do you really think she is off having sex all day everyday...?? I don't know if I believe that. Think this whole twitter account is set up. Nobody would write like that.. *if not on purpose for titilation.*


 

Well, seeing as how Courtney is all about her god-given *cough* ta-tas I think it can only BE Courtney who writes these twats.

Do I think she is having sex all day every day? No, absolutely not. She will also "motion herself to magnetic sensual melodies" (aka "Dance") or "tone her lil' tush" hiking in 7-inch wedges." And, she does have to keep her eye on Doug; his house-husband ways are inspirational. 

The sex is just the cherry on her (BANANA!) split.


----------



## bethy_29

1. Real breasts do not do the things hers are doing in those photos.
2. LOL at the "abs".
3. She needs to see a dentist when she gets her reality show earnings.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Someone at the Daily News is apparently obsessed with Courtney-- this is like the second article in a week! Move over Speidi!!

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...during_pdafilled_beach_romp_with_husband.html

Spencer Pratt and Heidi Montag's fame-hungry photo-ops and obnoxious PDA sessions may be a thing of the past. But thanks to Doug Hutchison, 51, and his teen bride, there's a new headline-hungry couple in town.

The "Lost" actor's 17-year-old wife, Courtney Stodden, staged a sexy photo shoot over the weekend on a Los Angeles beach, where she showed off her overly-tanned bikini body in a handful of risqué poses.

Wearing an itty-bitty white two-piece and a face caked with heavy makeup, Stodden strutted her stuff along the sand in one set of photos, and posed in a swimming pool in another. Despite their 35-year age difference, Hutchison and Stodden looked like teenagers in love as they were unable to keep their hands off each other during the photo shoot.

While the intent of the photo op remains unknown, it may be perceived as Stodden's attempt to squash rumors that she's surgically enhanced.

During an E! News interview in July, the newlyweds spoke out amid speculation that Stodden had gone under the knife.

"A lot of the critics are saying that Courtney is a fake," Hutchison said. "That's she's a Barbie doll, fake boobs, fake lips, fake nose, fake hair - but God was her only plastic surgeon."

"I was born this way out of the womb," Stodden replied. "Like, hello world!"


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Well, seeing as how Courtney is all about her god-given *cough* ta-tas I think it can only BE Courtney who writes these twats.
> 
> Do I think she is having sex all day every day? No, absolutely not. She will also "motion herself to magnetic sensual melodies" (aka "Dance") or "tone her lil' tush" hiking in 7-inch wedges." And, she does have to keep her eye on Doug; his house-husband ways are inspirational.
> 
> The sex is just the cherry on her (BANANA!) split.




Well they are here to touch each other...Doug is her college! She studies his insides!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its deliciously barf-a-licious.  Its like gossip on steroids. A whipped cream confection made of Leann/Eddie, Speidi and Sheen-isms. Winning!  Maybe Courtney is riding his azz to be first across the cheesiest Twitter finish line.

Why am I hearing the Beverly Hillbillies theme in my head? Courtney is like the white trash Deliverance version of Ellie May - with additional breastage of course.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*This from Enty at CDAN:*

_Because when you woke up this morning you said to yourself, "You know what I would like to see today? A 51 year old making out with his 17 year old wife."_





Source: text and photo http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/


----------



## VuittonsLover

Omg.. Did you see her newest tweets..?  She wrote Stalking and had to change it to Stocking..LMAO!!

Tweet!

Hovering over the scintillating city of Los Angeles on my beautiful balcony while wearing a white loose blouse & luxurious lace stockings!


----------



## harleyNemma

VuittonsLover said:


> Omg.. Did you see her newest tweets..?  She wrote Stalking and had to change it to Stocking..LMAO!!
> 
> Tweet!
> 
> *Hovering* over the scintillating city of Los Angeles on my beautiful balcony while wearing a white loose blouse & luxurious lace stockings!



Her bubbies must be causing this unique phenomenon whilst on her balcony.

And this is the BEST reply to the tweet:


oejit sophie 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *Pics or it didn't happen*
50 minutes ago


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Her bubbies must be causing this unique phenomenon whilst on her balcony.
> 
> And this is the BEST reply to the tweet:
> 
> 
> oejit sophie
> @
> @CourtneyStodden *Pics or it didn't happen*
> 50 minutes ago


 That person MUST read here!!! CB!!! You seeing this???!! Bahaha!!


----------



## MCF

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *This from Enty at CDAN:*
> 
> _Because when you woke up this morning you said to yourself, "You know what I would like to see today? A 51 year old making out with his 17 year old wife."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: text and photo http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/



 I cringed a little at this pic. What's with the bandana on his head?


----------



## VuittonsLover

harleyNemma said:


> Her bubbies must be causing this unique phenomenon whilst on her balcony.
> 
> And this is the BEST reply to the tweet:
> 
> 
> oejit sophie
> @
> @CourtneyStodden *Pics or it didn't happen*
> 50 minutes ago


omg.. this is a hilarious... reply!  

i dont believe it happened either..lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> That person MUST read here!!! CB!!! You seeing this???!! Bahaha!!



Courtney Swag Basket for them!  Honestly some of her commenters are just amazeballs. 



MCF said:


> I cringed a little at this pic. What's with the bandana on his head?



thats his fashion statement, doll. or how he protects his head from sunburn. He wore that in a video he made with Herself also. meow.



VuittonsLover said:


> omg.. this is a hilarious... reply!
> 
> i dont believe it happened either..lol



Oh, it happened. She tweeted about the bodacious white bikini and then there it was, in living glorious color, pictures for us all to see. Doll, Courtney is 100% R-I-L-L, from her big teased weave down to her too-long toenails, and all the airbrused awesomeness in between.  meow.


*sprays garden hose*

*licks luscious popsicle alluringly*


Dolls, winter is coming. What is Courtney going to wear around the house??? The Mister better make sure the heat is on so she can dance on the countertops in her underwear without freezing her bits off.


----------



## MM83

CobaltBlu said:


> thats his fashion statement, doll. or how he protects his head from sunburn. He wore that in a video he made with Herself also. meow.



Fashion statement yes, but I also bet she told him he looked like Bret Michaels with a bandana on, and he promptly bought one for every day of the week.


----------



## ByeKitty

MM83 said:


> Fashion statement yes, but I also bet she told him he looked like Bret Michaels with a bandana on, and he promptly bought one for every day of the week.



He seems nerdy enough


----------



## VuittonsLover

CobaltBlu said:


> Courtney Swag Basket for them!  Honestly some of her commenters are just amazeballs.
> 
> 
> 
> thats his fashion statement, doll. or how he protects his head from sunburn. He wore that in a video he made with Herself also. meow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it happened. She tweeted about the bodacious white bikini and then there it was, in living glorious color, pictures for us all to see. Doll, Courtney is 100% R-I-L-L, from her big teased weave down to her too-long toenails, and all the airbrused awesomeness in between.  meow.
> 
> 
> *sprays garden hose*
> 
> *licks luscious popsicle alluringly*
> 
> 
> Dolls, winter is coming. What is Courtney going to wear around the house??? The Mister better make sure the heat is on so she can dance on the countertops in her underwear without freezing her bits off.



We were taling about photo's to correspond with last nights tweet. lol


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> *sprays garden hose*
> 
> *licks luscious popsicle alluringly*


 Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## tweegy

you owe me a keyboard!





natalie78 said:


> Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## CobaltBlu

me too!!!


----------



## girlfridayjojo

I think the shoes from the awful bareback beach frolic were the ones she wore in the "Don't Put it on Me" vid...someone check it out and see if you agree. At first I thought they were all the same, the ones from the "Baywatch Pic", and the one with Doug and the fake plastic surgeon doc.., but I think those are gold. So I come to the conclusion that she has 3 pairs of shoes in rotation, the beige, gold, and the wedges that used to fit before puberty hit. 
Chime in!!


----------



## girlfridayjojo

CobaltBlu said:


> Courtney Swag Basket for them!  Honestly some of her commenters are just amazeballs.
> 
> 
> 
> thats his fashion statement, doll. or how he protects his head from sunburn. He wore that in a video he made with Herself also. meow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it happened. She tweeted about the bodacious white bikini and then there it was, in living glorious color, pictures for us all to see. Doll, Courtney is 100% R-I-L-L, from her big teased weave down to her too-long toenails, and all the airbrused awesomeness in between.  meow.
> 
> 
> *sprays garden hose*
> 
> *licks luscious popsicle alluringly*
> 
> 
> Dolls, winter is coming. What is Courtney going to wear around the house??? The Mister better make sure the heat is on so she can dance on the countertops in her underwear without freezing her bits off.


Anyone else want to see the gold snake band on the right arm for a change btw????!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh my word..lol.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Wow.. the newest tweet is crazy.  And she messed up again.. Said it Monday's are Magnetizing!  Ooops its Tuesday.

The tweet!
Rolling playfully on top of a white feathery fur rug as the strings of my garter swing around my things & whip me!  *Tuesdays are Tingly! ;-X

She is really too much...LOL


----------



## Tiffany123

VuittonsLover said:


> Wow.. the newest tweet is crazy. And she messed up again.. Said it Monday's are Magnetizing! Ooops its Tuesday.
> 
> The tweet!
> Rolling playfully on top of a white *feathery fur* rug as the strings of my garter *swing around my things* & whip me! *Tuesdays are Tingly! ;-X
> 
> She is really too much...LOL


 
What is feathery fur? Its either feather or fur. Not both.

And swinging around what things?

girl is nuts.

And shouldnt she be in school and not rolling around on rugs?


----------



## .missk

She literally makes me sick to the stomach. Yuck.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Tiffany123 said:


> What is feathery fur? Its either feather or fur. Not both.
> 
> And swinging around what things?
> 
> girl is nuts.
> 
> And shouldnt she be in school and not rolling around on rugs?



and since when do garter belts have strings??  There are strings hanging next to the garters...LOL  She don't even know what she is talking about.  LOL


----------



## harleyNemma

Bishes, I believe this is a first:

@ValerieShordee
VJ Shordee
*@CourtneyStodden would you be interested in following me?* I am not rich or famous. We follow a few of the same ppl.
4 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®

I also believe we may be witnessing the point in her *ahem* career where she emerges as a true_ICON_.


----------



## NY_Mami

Them beach pictures looks *STANK*!....


----------



## CobaltBlu

yuck. she needs to stop rolling around and get busy on that reality show. 

we are going to be needing more gifs for this thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

these are funny. The "translation" is above the original tweet from Herself.

StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d 
Translation: I forgot how to sit in a chair.
16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d
Rolling playfully on top of a white feathery fur rug as the strings of my garter swing around my thighs & whip me! *Tuesdays are Tingly! ;-x
17 hours ago 

StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d 
Translation: I went outside.
20 hours ago 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d
Hovering over the scintillating city of Los Angeles on my beautiful balcony while wearing a white loose blouse & luxurious lace stockings!
3 Oct 

StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d 
Translation: Spaghetti O's
2 Oct 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d
Preparing the most pleasant plate of pasta in absolutely nothing but my plush peek 'a boo panties! Mmm... it tastes like perfection!  XOs
2 Oct 

StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d 
Translation: I know an annoying way to say I put on sunblock.
2 Oct 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d
Lubricating my limber legs with a creamy lotion that electrifies my luminescent captivation, lustrously. It's Slippery Saturday! XOs! 
1 Oct 

StoddenTransl8d CourtStoddenTransl8d 
Translation: I'm going to make you wish you were deaf.
1 Oct 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d
Had such a sexy Friday in the recording studio banging out a hard rock version of "We Are America" - Taste it here  youtube.com/watch?v=6oaX7f&#8230;
30 Sep


----------



## natalie78

Why did I have to go to page two of the subforum to find this thread?  This thread should always be close to the top!


----------



## CobaltBlu

well, OK, last nights tweet was just plain disturbing...

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
The sultry scent of my pink-sugary, cotton-candy bod is purely provocative & pleasing. So glad that it satisfied everyone tonight...  XOs*
16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## natalie78

Um...ignore my last post.

Satisfied everyone?  Cotton candy bod?  I have nothing to add to that.


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> Um...ignore my last post.
> 
> Satisfied everyone?  Cotton candy bod?  I have nothing to add to that.



yea....it kinda crossed a kinky line somewhere. 
its gross, basically.


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> yea....it kinda crossed a kinky line somewhere.
> its gross, basically.



+1 and super-ewwww.


----------



## aklein

Oh Courtney, no.  That last one was just strange.

I know that we all think she's a genius and ahead of her time, so does that also mean that we think she's in on the joke?


----------



## CobaltBlu

aklein said:


> Oh Courtney, no.  That last one was just strange.
> 
> I know that we all think she's a genius and ahead of her time, so does that also mean that we think she's in on the joke?



well, if that performance art theory is true, then yes. Otherwise, well its just disturbing and nothing else. 

Interesting article here.


----------



## CobaltBlu

***Warning***

















for rill










*warning again*














OK...what the heck???


----------



## CobaltBlu

and one more.


----------



## bag-mania

^Thanks CobaltBlu! I'm trying to lose a little weight and it is getting close to  dinnertime. These photos will really do the trick of suppressing my  appetite.


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> ***Warning***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for rill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *warning again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...what the heck???
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/03/article-2044680-0E33B98C00000578-288_634x399.jpg


No, no, no, no, no...


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> No, no, no, no, no...



i know, right???  That's bodacious right there. 
whatever it is.


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> ^Thanks CobaltBlu! I'm trying to lose a little weight and it is getting close to  dinnertime. These photos will really do the trick of suppressing my  appetite.



*hair toss*

no problem, doll. I will try to keep posting whenever I can as a public service.

Soon we will all have tiny sensual bodies and we can spray on some abs and go to the beach and find ourselves a pirate with a feather, too


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/03/article-2044680-0E33B98C00000578-288_634x399.jpg


 
LOL WTF with the dodgily applied fake tan, the super dark roots and do i even need to go there on seeing her in that position in next to nothing 'covering' her lady parts? The fact that Doug is attempting to look satisfied and into it, um yeah, why not give Ricky martin a call about how to just come out and get it over with?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

platinum_girly said:


> LOL WTF with the dodgily applied fake tan, the super dark roots and do i even need to go there on seeing her in that position in next to nothing 'covering' her lady parts? The fact that Doug is attempting to look satisfied and into it, um yeah, why not give Ricky martin a call about how to just come out and get it over with?



LOL.  I agree ..my gaydar goes off like a ringing bell with this guy (not that there's anything wrong with that) but stealing Bret Michael's bandanna and waving a jailbait Pam Anderson wannabe around...is like pointing a big red arrow that says.."look how hard I'm trying to be uber-hetero"!


----------



## girlfridayjojo

CobaltBlu said:


> ***Warning***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for rill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *warning again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...what the heck???
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/03/article-2044680-0E33B98C00000578-288_634x399.jpg


She looks like shes tucking something in her crotch that doesn't belong their unless she is pre-op.....and the spray tan is way orange!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am just glad we dont have to rely on only the tweets for entertainment. 

The visuals make it all come alive, dont they??


----------



## elynnin

CobaltBlu said:


> and one more.
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/03/2Courtney-Stodden-Bikini-092911-435x580.jpg


those boobs are totally real


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> I am just glad we dont have to rely on only the tweets for entertainment.
> 
> The visuals make it all come alive, dont they??



 Totally.

There are 10 million badnesses in these pictures.


----------



## harleyNemma

And can someone please explain how one walks in sand in 5 inch platforms?!? Oh, wait....you have someone carry you. Nevermind.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

*Turns off lurker mode*

Ahem...It looks like a wee-wee.

*leaves*


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Nothing feels sexier than wearing the beautiful truth.*
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Discuss.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Nothing feels sexier than wearing the beautiful truth.*
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.



....uhhhh....ummm....hmmmm. 

*runs to review thesaurus*


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> ....uhhhh....ummm....hmmmm.
> 
> *runs to review thesaurus*



maybe she meant "birthday suit" not "beautiful truth"  

 They do sound similar if you say them rilly fast.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> maybe she meant "birthday suit" not "beautiful truth"
> 
> They do sound similar if you say them *rilly fast*.



rilly, _RILLY_ fast....


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> rilly, _RILLY_ fast....



You have to apply scads of lipstick (NOT lip gloss) and purse your lips oddly, too.


Lets all try it....together now....


"birthday suit....beautiful truth" 


OK, yeah.....I can totally see how this twitter misfire happened.


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> You have to apply scads of lipstick (NOT lip gloss) and purse your lips oddly, too.
> 
> 
> Lets all try it....together now....
> 
> 
> "birthday suit....beautiful truth"
> 
> 
> OK, yeah.....I can totally see how this twitter misfire happened.



It is like..a riddle! What is the beautiful truth...the birthday suit! OF COURSE! In her brilliance she has reversed it to add a conundrum to the enigma! 

*Rushes to hose off, roll on a feathery fur rug & suck on a popsicle*


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> It is like..a riddle! What is the beautiful truth...the birthday suit! OF COURSE! In her brilliance she has reversed it to add a conundrum to the enigma!
> 
> *Rushes to hose off, roll on a feathery fur rug & suck on a popsicle*



Exactly!!!


*snaps garter strings (whatever those are)*


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> well, OK, last nights tweet was just plain disturbing...
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> The sultry scent of my pink-sugary, cotton-candy bod is purely provocative & pleasing. So glad that it satisfied everyone tonight...  XOs*
> 16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



I think the term "ick nast" is appropriate here ^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Nothing feels sexier than wearing the beautiful truth.*
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Nothing feels sexier than wearing the beautiful truth.*
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


 I got it!!!! She's releasing a fragrance!!!


----------



## aklein

tweegy said:


> I got it!!!! She's releasing a fragrance!!!


 
For rill? She should. And it should have glitter in it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I got it!!!! She's releasing a fragrance!!!





aklein said:


> For rill? She should. And it should have glitter in it.




AMAZE!!! This has to be it!!
*
The Beautiful Truth...*
...A (pink sparkley) fragrance by Teen Bride Courtney Stodden.
_
Celebrating the timeless love that ignited the world.
Lasts through beach photoshoots, dips in the pool, and garden hose fun time! A 24 hour fragrance that lasts as long as I was aroused on my beautiful honeymoon with Doug, my college.
For sensual sexy sultry rill gurlz and their precious pink poodles.
_

*goes to work on topnotes and drydown*


Oh, wait, no drydown.


*sprays Beautiful Truth*


Dance in the mist, dolls!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> I got it!!!! She's releasing a fragrance!!!



Brilliant!! *The beautiful Truth * tm

Every girl in college should live and love The Beautiful Truth..........


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Brilliant!! *The beautiful Truth * tm
> 
> Every girl in college should live and love The Beautiful Truth..........



*dies*


----------



## tweegy

**Dances in the mist *** 

Doll it smells like latex, bunion cream and hair dye!


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> **Dances in the mist ***
> 
> Doll it smells like latex, bunion cream and hair dye!


 

Don't forget popsicles for sweetness....


----------



## girlfridayjojo

If I wasn't satisfied by her cotton candy body, can I get a refund?!


----------



## tweegy

girlfridayjojo said:


> If I wasn't satisfied by her cotton candy body, can I get a refund?!


Sorry doll, all sales final.. *sprays truth *


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her taunting mind? Rilly?


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
As I slip on my sexy mini-skirt my taunting mind takes flight into an intimate world of wondrous imagination. Whats your Friday Fantasy? *
4 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



:devil:

CobaltBluTPF Cobalt Blu &#10004; 
@CourtneyStodden Is "The Beautiful Truth" the name of your new fragrance, doll? Tweet us about the topnotes, for rill. @TheTPFBishes


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Her taunting mind? Rilly?
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> As I slip on my sexy mini-skirt my taunting mind takes flight into an intimate world of wondrous imagination. Whats your Friday Fantasy? *
> 4 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> CobaltBluTPF Cobalt Blu &#10004;
> @CourtneyStodden Is "The Beautiful Truth" the name of your new fragrance, doll? Tweet us about the topnotes, for rill. @TheTPFBishes




OH, YEAH!

:lolots:


----------



## harleyNemma

Courtney is totally gettin' on the famewhore train and twatting Perez Hilton...



> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> @perezhilton You sure are one sexy seductive siren! - My cup of tea.
> 14 hours ago





> PerezHilton Perez Hilton
> @CourtneyStodden Every time you Tweet an angel gets its wings! Tweet tenderly and tenaciously you tantalizing temptress of tawdriness!
> 15 hours ago



And this.....



> PerezHilton Perez Hilton
> @CourtneyStodden P.S. I can't wait to have a sinfully sexy Saturday! My Friday has been fabulously frenetic! Amen! Hallelujah! John 3:13
> 15 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

She is a clever girl. that is the first reply tweet she has made, and its to Perez. hopefully it signals an evolution into more two-way amazing twitter exchanges, because i know I, for one, am hanging on her every word!! 



harleyNemma said:


> Courtney is totally gettin' on the famewhore train and twatting Perez Hilton...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this.....


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She is a clever girl. that is the first reply tweet she has made, and its to Perez. hopefully it signals an evolution into more two-way amazing twitter exchanges, because i know I, for one, am hanging on her every word!!




That truly is the one missing piece from the odd puzzle!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> That truly is the one missing piece from the odd puzzle!!



It needs to go on the official Courtney Tantalizing Timeline of Mesmerizing Momentous Milestones.

who wants to get to work on that??


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> It needs to go on the official Courtney Tantalizing Timeline of Mesmerizing Momentous Milestones.
> 
> who wants to get to _work_ on that??


Errr...


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Errr...



was that you volunteering, doll?
Dont forget the day she floated over Hollywood.

BTW,.....In this tweet, not only does she cross over into the realm of two-way twittering, but more momentously, she reveals the kind of man she fancies. 


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*@perezhilton* You sure are one sexy seductive siren! - My cup of tea. 
15 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *was that you volunteering, doll?*
> Dont forget the day she floated over Hollywood.
> 
> BTW,.....In this tweet, not only does she cross over into the realm of two-way twittering, but more momentously, she reveals the kind of man she fancies.
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *@perezhilton* You sure are one sexy seductive siren! - My cup of tea.
> 15 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply














Older gay men?


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Older gay men?




Bingo, doll. preferably with a little meat on their bones.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Bingo, doll. preferably with a little meat on their bones.




And a hair style that says "My Hairdresser said the ladies dig that groovy style!"


----------



## Pursegrrl

Coco Belle said:


> Best comment:
> 
> Submitted by annZ on Sun, 10/02/2011 - 4:49am.
> *Nobody's oeil is tromped by those "abs"*


 
:lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

I've literally died 98029894 times in this thread and just did again!  Perez twatting, the unfortunate bikini crotch shot...


----------



## CobaltBlu

its 106 pages of sexy sensuous flirty fantastic fun, doll. meow ;-x


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> its 106 pages of sexy sensuous flirty fantastic fun, doll. meow ;-x



And that is just the Introduction!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!!



CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Wrapping myself up inside of this lovely late night as my delicate loved ones joyously join me in sweet conjunction; Family is Bliss!* ;-x
10 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## tweegy

conjunction.


----------



## harleyNemma

Conjunction junction....what's your function....


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> Conjunction junction....what's your function....


Trying not to malfunction...


----------



## mrskolar09

I was trying to explain her to my mother last night, and all I could come up with was 'ultimate fail'

It's like Skipper decided that she wanted Ken, and went to very extreme lengths to get him.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mrskolar09 said:


> It's like Skipper decided that she wanted Ken, and went to very extreme lengths to get him.



:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

mrskolar09 said:


> I was trying to explain her to my mother last night, and all I could come up with was 'ultimate fail'
> 
> It's like Skipper decided that she wanted Ken, and went to very extreme lengths to get him.


Was Skipper the youngest?? or did they bring out a younger one? But you know that analogy is SPOT on! Didnt Ken come out a few years ago! But I mean rilly - We're we surprised?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ There's Kelly the preschooler...


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ There's Kelly the preschooler...


  Ah yess!!! Kelly!!


----------



## mrskolar09

Yeah, Skipper was the teenager...  just like our dear Courtney, lol


----------



## tweegy

mrskolar09 said:


> Yeah, Skipper was the teenager...  just like our dear Courtney, lol


And Ken is a senior citizen by now! Just like Dougie!


----------



## admat97

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Courtney and her husband frolicking on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this picture remind me of a succubus riding her victim towards the gates of the netherworld?
> 
> Source



I know I'm late but..........:lolots:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Arentcha just a little curious what goes on at those sweet conjunction family dinners?  Maybe her reality show will deliver.  Look out, Kardashians! :-P


----------



## natalie78

Pursegrrl said:


> *Arentcha just a little curious what goes on at those sweet conjunction family dinners*? Maybe her reality show will deliver. Look out, Kardashians! :-P


Disfunction.


----------



## mrskolar09

Pursegrrl said:


> Arentcha just a little curious what goes on at those sweet conjunction family dinners? Maybe her reality show will deliver. Look out, Kardashians! :-P


 

Haha, when I read it, I thought she was having a family orgy, with her as the centerpiece


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Placing my hands in Marilyn Monroe's provocative prints & what a perfect fit it is! XOs ;-x pic.twitter.com/WYxZgXtM
18 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply








Doesn't it look like her dress has a clear a$$ panel??? Or am I just


----------



## platinum_girly

Oh my that hair and those eyebrows!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh for the love of all that's holy...can we nominate her for What Not To Wear?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Too bad there is no picture to go with this, it sounds like a true hot mess...


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Wildly wiggling & jauntily jiggling myself to jolting jams as I friskily flaunt a flirty outfit completed w/sexy white 7in. go-go boots! *
8 minutes ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Placing my hands in Marilyn Monroe's provocative prints & what a perfect fit it is! XOs ;-x pic.twitter.com/WYxZgXtM
> 18 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> p.twimg.com/AbXtOrkCQAAnoqV.jpg
> 
> Doesn't it look like her dress has a clear a$$ panel??? Or am I just




Oh no...


----------



## tweegy

See that! She's channeling her spirit!! Run From the light Marilyn!!!!!








CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Placing my hands in Marilyn Monroe's provocative prints & what a perfect fit it is! XOs ;-x pic.twitter.com/WYxZgXtM
> 18 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> p.twimg.com/AbXtOrkCQAAnoqV.jpg
> 
> Doesn't it look like her dress has a clear a$$ panel??? Or am I just


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Too bad there is no picture to go with this, it sounds like a true hot mess...
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Wildly wiggling & jauntily jiggling myself to jolting jams as I friskily flaunt a flirty outfit completed w/sexy white 7in. go-go boots! *
> 8 minutes ago


Jolting jams...

Sponsored by the jiggy Letter J!


----------



## katlun

CobaltBlu said:


> and one more.
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/03/2Courtney-Stodden-Bikini-092911-435x580.jpg


 
dear god, I forgot about this gross couple, I shocked she hasn't moved on to something older with more money or atleast someone with money

having flash backs to that werid interview where she is overly licking her lips

and her ta-ta's are real??  and Jason Alexander didn't get hair plugs he grew some hair...


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Too bad there is no picture to go with this, it sounds like a true hot mess...
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Wildly wiggling & jauntily jiggling myself to jolting jams as I friskily flaunt a flirty outfit completed w/sexy white 7in. go-go boots! *
> 8 minutes ago



OH.MON.DIEU. 

The only thing missing from this tweet is water.


----------



## PrincessMe

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Placing my hands in Marilyn Monroe's provocative prints & what a perfect fit it is! XOs ;-x pic.twitter.com/WYxZgXtM
> 18 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> p.twimg.com/AbXtOrkCQAAnoqV.jpg
> 
> Doesn't it look like her dress has a clear a$$ panel??? Or am I just


 
OMG she looks demon possessed


----------



## MCF

AOL had a little story on the creepy things she writes on Twitter. It looks as if our little Courtney is finally getting the recognition she deserves for her literary genius.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ruh roh. 

are we part of the crowd "propagating a misogynistic world view"  ???  


http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/courtney-stodden-and-twitters-hate-culture/27290



> According to her Twitter bio, Courney Stodden is a "Model, Recording Artist, Actress, Dancer, T.V Show Hostess, & ... Doug's Girl." What it doesn't mention: that Stodden is 17 years old and "Doug" is her husband, actor Doug Hutchison, who is 35 years her senior.
> 
> 0
> digg
> This may be old news to those who are up to date with their frivolous celebrity gossip and breaking Twitter news, but for those of us who sometimes feel like we&#8217;ve had strokes and missed entire series of VH1 reality shows centering around the courtships and marriages of people whose major claims to fame are sleeping with B- and C-list celebrities (sometimes even on camera!), this Courtney Stodden person naturally fell under our radar. It&#8217;s possibly because her husband is not famous; his major role was as a scheming prison guard in The Green Mile, the emotionally manipulative Shawshank-lite from Frank Darabont and Stephen King. But, more likely, it&#8217;s because the only thing actually interesting about this couple is their age difference.
> It&#8217;s pretty gross, for sure, and there have been plenty of blog posts decrying the relationship, as well as Stodden&#8217;s apparent plastic surgery. And while she&#8217;s definitely making a stab at a music career, Stodden is more famous for her Twitter account, on which she waxes poetic about a variety of sexy things such as cooking dinner in see-through underwear. She is particularly fond of adverbs and alliteration, and tonight&#8217;s most recent update is standard fare:
> 
> Wildly wiggling & jauntily jiggling myself to jolting jams as I friskily flaunt a flirty outfit completed w/sexy white 7in. go-go boots!
> Not surprisingly, she has a massive following; over 40,000 people are subscribed to her updates as of this writing. But what is a little unfortunate is the typical responses that Stodden receives from those who follow here. Here&#8217;s just a sampling:
> 
> _xxxx edited for PF xxx
> _
> Et cetera, et cetera!
> Look, no one anywhere is saying that Courtney Stodden is a role model or someone respectable, especially as she fuels those criticisms by continually updating her social media feeds. But for people to respond to her by calling her a slut or a whore, especially through the somewhat anonymous confines of a Twitter avatar, only proves that those who are following her on Twitter are only part of the problem. Only more disturbing is the fact that Stodden is a teenager and without question the victim of a culture that values her brand of over-sexualization as much as it reviles it. It might be too much to ask that we embrace Twitter to discuss the implications of this by-product of celebrity culture rather than propagating a misogynistic worldview.


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> ruh roh.
> 
> are we part of the crowd "propagating a misogynistic world view" ???
> 
> 
> http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/courtney-stodden-and-twitters-hate-culture/27290


I know I am!


----------



## girlfridayjojo

Her hair seems poofy in the Marilyn Monroe shot...I wonder if she's wearing a bumpit in her hair?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

so are we just ignoring her butt in that gold dress??? what is going on back there??


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> so are we just ignoring her butt in that gold dress??? what is going on back there??


 

:couch:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> ruh roh.
> 
> are we part of the crowd *"propagating a misogynistic world view"*  ???
> 
> 
> http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/courtney-stodden-and-twitters-hate-culture/27290


Is that a new term for negativity activists??


----------



## tweegy

MCF said:


> AOL had a little story on the creepy things she writes on Twitter. It looks as if our little Courtney is finally getting the recognition she deserves for her literary genius.


 Finally!!!!!


----------



## Slavisa

I don&#8217;t know how much more I can handle of her tweets. Making me feel nauseas and shizz.


----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


> so are we just ignoring her butt in that gold dress??? what is going on back there??


 
Ok I can't believe I am going to say this ....
But setting aside the fact that it's gold lame, it doesn't look that bad. For HER.  I mean, we've seen her in worse. Much worse.
I think what you are thinking is a clear *** panel is the shadow from the person standing behind her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CobaltBlu said:


> so are we just ignoring her butt in that gold dress??? what is going on back there??


 

:lolots: I decide to peek in here and this is what I see


----------



## tweegy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :lolots: I decide to peek in here and this is what I see


Welcome to the Dysfunction of Pink animal dye doll!!  Trust me....it gets WORSE!


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> so are we just ignoring her butt in that gold dress??? what is going on back there??


I have every intention of ignoring it.  Forever.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tweegy said:


> Welcome to the Dysfunction of Pink animal dye doll!!  Trust me....it gets WORSE!


 

IDK if I wanna stay


----------



## CobaltBlu

aklein said:


> Ok I can't believe I am going to say this ....
> But setting aside the fact that it's gold lame, it doesn't look that bad. For HER.  I mean, we've seen her in worse. Much worse.
> *I think what you are thinking is a clear *** panel is the shadow from the person standing behind her.*



You may be right, but I think that if your dress is made so that someone can actually be reflected into it so that it looks like you are wearing a clear a$$ panel back there, you need a fashion intervention, fo shure. :lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
The sugary taste of satisfaction is bliss! fb.me/13ANgAWYa*
18 hours ago 

^^ This one has a yucky picture to go with it.






CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Don't Put It On Me Girl, Car Candy and Crazy all available on iTunes now! xx Mwuah!*
19 hours ago 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Are you ready to compellingly connect with me on Facebook?  Facebook.com/CourtStodden *Official Facebook Fan Page* XOs*
20 hours ago 
»

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*Mmm... Want to know a sexy secret about me? I am a deliciously dangerous Doug-Addict - Shhh!!  XOs*
23 hours ago


Best reply:




> sunfl0wer_sutra oriana!
> @
> @CourtneyStodden my goodness, you even make ME feel like a pedophile and i'm just an 18 year old girl


----------



## natalie78

^The color they used to airbrush her abs if off.


----------



## tweegy

Dude!!!! That Pic is all different levels of wrong! 






From the sprayed on abs, the excessive makeup.. and she looks to have not an ounce of muscle tone.. and last but not least ....the pose and lack of clothing.... I just cant! 




CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> The sugary taste of satisfaction is bliss! fb.me/13ANgAWYa*
> 18 hours ago
> 
> ^^ This one has a yucky picture to go with it.
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305387_272929586074118_246066585427085_888747_185834806_n.jpg
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Don't Put It On Me Girl, Car Candy and Crazy all available on iTunes now! xx Mwuah!*
> 19 hours ago
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Are you ready to compellingly connect with me on Facebook?  Facebook.com/CourtStodden *Official Facebook Fan Page* XOs*
> 20 hours ago
> »
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Mmm... Want to know a sexy secret about me? I am a deliciously dangerous Doug-Addict - Shhh!!  XOs*
> 23 hours ago
> 
> 
> Best reply:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

can't believe I opened this AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

*Courtney Stodden Kicked Off Facebook for &#8220;Inappropriate Sexual Content&#8221;*

Courtney Stodden is apparently too hot for Facebook.

The 17-year-old model and recording artist, who created a media frenzy when she married 51-year-old &#8220;Lost&#8221; actor Doug Hutchison, was recently booted from the site for allegedly posting &#8220;inappropriate sexual content.&#8221;

Stodden&#8217;s personal Facebook page and her fan pages (yes, she has fan pages) have been yanked.

But according to Stodden&#8217;s mother, Krista Keller, her daughter has not posted anything inappropriate on the social networking site.

Keller tells E!, &#8220;She has never done any nudity.  Not a breast, not even a butt cheek. It&#8217;s just her in a bathing suit!&#8221;

She instead believes her daughter was kicked off Facebook because female users were envious of her.

&#8220;It&#8217;s the jealousy from the women towards her. The men love her, the women hate her,&#8221; she says.

Tell us: Are you jealous of Stodden?
http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...s-inappropriate-banned-pics-pictures-jealous/


----------



## bag-mania

^I'm not jealous of her and I definitely don't hate her. I will admit to  a strange, morbid fascination that I can't really explain.


----------



## Coco Belle

chantal1922 said:


> Its the jealousy from the women towards her. The men love her, the women hate her, she says.



Lulz


----------



## tweegy

I think they (facebook) were right.. 

I wonder if twitter will be next... I kind of hope not!  she's too entertaining! 


chantal1922 said:


> *Courtney Stodden Kicked Off Facebook for &#8220;Inappropriate Sexual Content&#8221;*
> 
> Courtney Stodden is apparently too hot for Facebook.
> 
> The 17-year-old model and recording artist, who created a media frenzy when she married 51-year-old &#8220;Lost&#8221; actor Doug Hutchison, was recently booted from the site for allegedly posting &#8220;inappropriate sexual content.&#8221;
> 
> Stodden&#8217;s personal Facebook page and her fan pages (yes, she has fan pages) have been yanked.
> 
> But according to Stodden&#8217;s mother, Krista Keller, her daughter has not posted anything inappropriate on the social networking site.
> 
> Keller tells E!, &#8220;She has never done any nudity.  Not a breast, not even a butt cheek. It&#8217;s just her in a bathing suit!&#8221;
> 
> She instead believes her daughter was kicked off Facebook because female users were envious of her.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s the jealousy from the women towards her. The men love her, the women hate her,&#8221; she says.
> 
> Tell us: Are you jealous of Stodden?
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...s-inappropriate-banned-pics-pictures-jealous/


----------



## DiorDeVille

I didn't even know who she was until I ran across some blogger's compilation of her tweets!  OMG!!!!! :lolots:    :lolots:  

They were just ... wow.  Wow.  So much ... weirdness!

I'm not sure "jealous" was the word I would have used....


----------



## tweegy

Because Dlisted says it better than me:

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/10/13/y...-let-courtney-stoddens-facebook-page-be-great


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Her mother should be ashamed of herself, but *sigh* this is the world we live in


----------



## bag-mania

You have to appreciate how her mother is insinuating herself into this.  This Krista will make certain she is featured prominently in the TV show, I  am sure of it. She does not seem like the type to be content to let her  daughter be the only fame ho in the family.

It's almost enough to make me feel sorry for Doug. I originally thought he was the schemer behind the fabulousness that is Courtney. Now it is coming across as more of a mother/daughter attention grab.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her mom should take a seat. Ranting that jealous women do not want their husbands looking at softcore porn of her 17 () -year old daughter is truly insane.

Her page is still up on FB though, so I dont get this. what do they mean anyway?


----------



## aklein

Oh EM GEE.  How could Courtney's mom call us jealous azz haterz?  We are Courtney congratulaterz!


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> The sugary taste of satisfaction is bliss! fb.me/13ANgAWYa*
> 18 hours ago
> 
> ^^ This one has a yucky picture to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Don't Put It On Me Girl, Car Candy and Crazy all available on iTunes now! xx Mwuah!*
> 19 hours ago
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Are you ready to compellingly connect with me on Facebook?  Facebook.com/CourtStodden *Official Facebook Fan Page* XOs*
> 20 hours ago
> »
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Mmm... Want to know a sexy secret about me? I am a deliciously dangerous Doug-Addict - Shhh!!  XOs*
> 23 hours ago
> 
> 
> Best reply:



Ummmmmm, no comments on the........[del]d!11d0 [/del] bell pepper?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Ummmmmm, no comments on the........[del]d!11d0 [/del] bell pepper?



See, I averted my eyes from that area, so I did not even notice what that was. 

EH....You......are.......


----------



## CobaltBlu

aklein said:


> Oh EM GEE.  How could Courtney's mom call us jealous azz haterz?  We are Courtney congratulaterz!



her FB is still alive, so whats the big deal, for Rill?


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> See, I averted my eyes from that area, so I did not even notice what that was.
> 
> *EH....You......are.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> Sure, right,  like I believe you didn't notice 'the bell pepper'


----------



## aklein

Shame on you, CB and EH, for those pictures


----------



## gsmom

stewie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> *Courtney Stodden Kicked Off Facebook for Inappropriate Sexual Content*
> 
> Courtney Stodden is apparently too hot for Facebook.
> 
> The 17-year-old model and recording artist, who created a media frenzy when she married 51-year-old Lost actor Doug Hutchison, was recently booted from the site for allegedly posting inappropriate sexual content.
> 
> Stoddens personal Facebook page and her fan pages (yes, she has fan pages) have been yanked.
> 
> But according to Stoddens mother, Krista Keller, her daughter has not posted anything inappropriate on the social networking site.
> 
> Keller tells E!, She has never done any nudity.  Not a breast, not even a butt cheek. Its just her in a bathing suit!
> 
> She instead believes her daughter was kicked off Facebook because female users were envious of her.
> 
> Its the jealousy from the women towards her. The men love her, the women hate her, she says.
> 
> Tell us: Are you jealous of Stodden?
> http://www.gossipcop.com/courtney-s...s-inappropriate-banned-pics-pictures-jealous/




Lmao!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> her FB is still alive, so whats the big deal, for Rill?
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/313503_273689199331490_246066585427085_890963_1433252079_n.jpg





Gross!! My poor eyes..


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> Ummmmmm, no comments on the........[del]d!11d0 [/del] bell pepper?



Bell pepper? Is that what they are calling it these days? Oh, wait, do you mean that thing in the bottom of the shot? I thought that was a rose.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Ugh.  I didn't notice the bell pepper either.  Until you pointed it out.  I am now feeling very close to Stewie.

ETA:  I don't get it.  At all.  What....why .... who ... where the heck did she come from and what is she doing in the media (without Hugh Hefner in the shot)?  Please tell me she cured a fatal disease or something worthwhile.  At least the Kardashian girls are pretty.


----------



## guccimamma

god, what is she going to look like when she's 35???


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> god, what is she going to look like when she's 35???



Joan Rivers


----------



## lkrp123

Confession:

I am jealous of Courtney Stodden.

That ***** has everything: a man and a marriage.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots:

 Courtney is actually my role model...fo rill.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Ummmmmm, no comments on the........[del]d!11d0 [/del] bell pepper?
> 
> 
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305387_272929586074118_246066585427085_888747_185834806_n.jpg


Damn you EH!!!!!!!!!!!!!









CobaltBlu said:


> her FB is still alive, so whats the big deal, for Rill?
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/313503_273689199331490_246066585427085_890963_1433252079_n.jpg




***Spray paints abs on tummy - sprays beautiful truth and dances in the mist***




Encore Hermes said:


> CobaltBlu said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I averted my eyes from that area, so I did not even notice what that was.
> 
> *EH....You......are.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> Sure, right,  like I believe you didn't notice 'the bell pepper'
> 
> 
> 
> You know the [del]productive[/del] gardener in CB saw the pepper first!
Click to expand...


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Confession:
> 
> I am jealous of Courtney Stodden.
> 
> That ***** has everything: a man and a marriage.


Is that why you're part of the anti-sexyiguana league?


----------



## mrskolar09

DH just saw bikini pic and said, "It looks like she pooped a rose"


Ugh.


----------



## Encore Hermes

mrskolar09 said:


> DH just saw bikini pic and said, "It looks like she pooped a rose"
> 
> 
> Ugh.



 

Look again, it's a bell pepper.......  she pooped a bell pepper!


----------



## lkrp123

Encore Hermes said:


> Look again, it's a bell pepper.......  she pooped a bell pepper!



all i see is a stunning red rose.

Don't put it on me gurl!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Look again, it's a bell pepper.......  she pooped a bell pepper!





lkrp123 said:


> all i see is a stunning red rose.
> 
> Don't put it on me gurl!




**Sprays beautiful truth****


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> **Sprays beautiful truth****


 
BELL PEPPER!!!


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> Joan Rivers



thanks, i needed that!


----------



## DiorDeVille

OMG.  This thread is worth the pain of Court's existence and EH's unfortunate observation.  My sides hurt!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

DiorDeVille said:


> OMG.  This thread is worth the pain of Court's existence and EH's unfortunate observation.  My sides hurt!!



Totally Agree!!! Just the last two pages have me in stitches....







*Tweegy*, I love the new and improved Courtney Stodden Sensuous Swag Basket


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Totally Agree!!! Just the last two pages have me in stitches....
> 
> gifsforum.com/images/gif/lol/grand/pineapple_express_laughing_gif.gif
> 
> 
> *Tweegy*, I love the new and improved Courtney Stodden Sensuous Swag Basket



Don't let me see you posing on facebook with it!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Don't let me see you posing on facebook with it!



Lookie!!!!

*adjusts clear bra strap*






*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*

Dance in the mysterious mist, doll!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Lookie!!!!
> 
> *adjusts clear bra strap*
> 
> fun-shop.com/show_image.php?im=/img/09/91149.jpg&size=300
> 
> *sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*
> 
> Dance in the mysterious mist, doll!!




**sets down red bell pepper**


----------



## bekstar1

This thread is the best! You guys make me laugh so much!


----------



## lkrp123

*punts all you h**ers*

Courtney Stodden IS MY HERO.

*1)* Jesus is her hero (cite: Courtney Alexis Stodden's facebook)

*2)* 2,663 friends on facebook can't be wrong (cite: Courtney Alexis Stodden's facebook)

*3)* "Here you will find a timeless energy of  beauty & thought. It touches everything! Strength, Confidence, & endurance. Get caught looking; exclusively for you! " (mission statement from Courtney Stodden's website)

*4)* 45,653 followers on twitter can't be wrong (cite: Courtney Stodden's twitter)

*5)* "Courtney Stodden has just recently released a Pre-Release of her songs. She is currently working on some upcoming pop music" (cite: Courtney Stodden's news feed)

*6)* "Look for Courtney Stodden on Elvis Presleys Top Friends List on Myspace.com" (cite: Courtney Stodden's news feed)

*7)*"Mmm... Want to know a sexy secret about me? I am a deliciously dangerous Doug-Addict - Shhh!!  XOs"  (cite: Courtney Stodden's twitter)

*8)*  (cite: Courtney Stodden's youtube)

*9)* 2,137 subscribers on youtube can't be wrong (cite: Courtney Stodden's youtube)

*10)* AND FINALLY: *Nothing feels sexier than wearing the beautiful truth. *(cite: Courtney Stodden's twitter)


----------



## DiorDeVille

I don't follow her on twitter, but I am subscribing to this thread...


----------



## lkrp123

I feel as this is really relevant here.*
























_(*also appropriate for other celebrity threads)_


----------



## lkrp123

*DIES*



COURTNEY stodden AT 14. Yes. 14! Two years ago. She sure does mature quickly, no?

ALSO: Why isn't she singing?!?! why the christina voice-over?!


----------



## lkrp123

bury me.



I





Am





Dead


----------



## lkrp123

OMFG!!!! 

Watch @ the 2 minute mark and look at the girl coming out after Courtney.......


----------



## lkrp123

LAst one I swear!!!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> OMFG!!!!
> 
> Watch @ the 2 minute mark and look at the girl coming out after Courtney.......











Aww man!!! **Dies***


----------



## mrskolar09

Encore Hermes said:


> Look again, it's a bell pepper.......  she pooped a bell pepper!


 

Between this and the rest of the recent posts...
Just bury me.  I'm dead.



For rill.


----------



## tweegy

mrskolar09 said:


> Between this and the rest of the recent posts...
> Just bury me.  I'm dead.
> 
> 
> 
> For rill.


You you like to be buried in a Latex body hugging dress or leather?

**sprays beautiful truth**


----------



## DiorDeVille

tweegy said:


>


 
Yes. O.M.G. 

She cannot be for realz, y'all. 

We're going to find out they were filming a rework of "My big fat obnoxious fiance" and we're the marks.  Surely.  It's too much to think someone like this really exists. 

Cuz I'm sooooooper jeluzzzz!!! 

I'm done.  I feel faintly dirty and everything smells of beautiful truth spray.


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Take the adventure inside of yourself & you will be victorious!
> 20 hours ago




 **Hint Hint**

BTW the replies are classic!!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> **Hint Hint**
> 
> BTW the replies are classic!!


----------



## natalie78

Okay...I will admit it...I just made my first trip to Courtney's twitter page.  And the background images almost knocked me over!  Damn!

And then this almost killed me...

@CourtneyStodden there are plenty of people that have ventured inside of me...Apparently I'm full of sunken treasure and pirates. who knew?


----------



## mockinglee

Is she implying that multiple people have..... plundered her booty?


----------



## tweegy

For all you in the anti-sexyiguana league!



> Courtney Stodden
> I rilly love my haters but I rilly RILLY love my lovers!  XOs http://pic.twitter.com/4VmkF8Qr
> 28 minutes ago


----------



## Encore Hermes

Quote:
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Take the adventure inside of yourself & you will be victorious! 
20 hours ago



tweegy said:


> **Hint Hint**
> 
> BTW the replies are classic!!




So did she name her bell pepper 'adventure' or what is she talking about?


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Quote:
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Take the adventure inside of yourself & you will be victorious!
> 20 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did she name her bell pepper 'adventure' or what is she talking about?


I'm starting to think that bell pepper pic was the 'before' shot!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^ OMG.  

I just.... I am not mentally equipped to discuss this child.   Speechless. 



Encore Hermes said:


> Quote:
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> 
> Take the adventure inside of yourself & you will be victorious!
> 
> 20 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did she name her bell pepper 'adventure' or what is she talking about?


----------



## DiorDeVille

mockinglee said:


> Is she implying that multiple people have..... plundered her booty?



She posted about straddling her pillow.  So yes.

I read her twitter feed.  My eyes feel like they've had gasoline poured into them.

She is what happens when you think you're putting your baby down in front of Baby Einstein and leave the channel set to Skinimax instead.  For YEARS.  

Harlequin romance novel heroins have more realistic dialogue....

ETA:  so it's spelled "heroines", but I'm leaving it because ... well, because .... it just seems fitting somehow.  There's dealer in this picture somewhere.  Gives her a call when her tweets start to make sense....


----------



## natalie78

^Rilly!


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Was irresistibly immersed inside of such a sultry intensified day... Now I am ready for some deliciously wild dreams; MEOW! ;-x
> 10 hours ago
> 
> 
> *Reply*
> 
> julieklausner Julie Klausner
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Don't forget to use the litter box before you go to bed!
> 10 hours ago



:lolots:


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Awesome.


----------



## platinum_girly

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## DiorDeVille

^ :lolots:  I'd say that sums up my initial response too.

"when I go shoppin, all eyes be poppin...."  "I'm a pervert...."

I have never once seen her looking sober.  Is there any footage out there?


----------



## Encore Hermes

*dead* @ the pink dog saying 'kill me' :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:


> Just gonna leave this here:



****DEAD**** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## nastasja

platinum_girly said:


> Just gonna leave this here:




now THAT, was funny!


----------



## tweegy

Not exactly a riddle ...I'm sure Garfield would disapprove..




> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Hello Mr. Monday! Mmm; I am merely melting as I lustrously lie beneath your steamy desire for a brand new week of nothing but mad miracles!
> 2 hours ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ now that is some poetry, right there. Its kinda kerouac, kinda whitman.


----------



## tweegy

She puts them in the shade man...


----------



## natalie78

Hemingway would have had so much to learn from Courtney.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I have a confession..haven't been keeping up with this thread lately...I'm actually busy at work nowadays, lmao! 

Lmao @ the recent vid....


----------



## natalie78

Sweetpea83 said:


> I have a confession..haven't been keeping up with this thread lately...I'm actually busy at work nowadays, lmao!
> 
> Lmao @ the recent vid....


Shameful.  Courtney is the highlight of my morning.


----------



## bag-mania

natalie78 said:


> Shameful.  Courtney is the highlight of my morning.


 
 Exactly. If Courtney can take valuable time from her day of lounging  luxuriously to impart some of her wisdom and art upon us, the least we  can do is be here to receive it in the sensuous spirit from which it was lustrously given.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I promise to come in here more often...screw work!!


----------



## natalie78

And she can be a daily reminder to sit seductively in a sexy sweater while at your desk...


----------



## DiorDeVille

...although it sounds like today she was in a sauna when a cannibal came in and unknowingly sat on her....


----------



## Sweetpea83

natalie78 said:


> And she can be a daily reminder to sit seductively in a sexy sweater while at your desk...


----------



## natalie78

DiorDeVille said:


> ...although it sounds like today she was in a sauna when a cannibal came in and unknowingly sat on her....


A craving cannibal.


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> I have a confession..haven't been keeping up with this thread lately...I'm actually busy at work nowadays, lmao!
> 
> Lmao @ the recent vid....









Such Blasphemy!! 




natalie78 said:


> And she can be a daily reminder to sit seductively in a sexy sweater while at your desk...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> Exactly. If Courtney can take valuable time from her day of lounging  luxuriously to impart some of her wisdom and art upon us, the least we  can do is be here to receive it in the sensuous spirit from which it was lustrously given.



Tweegy, this woman needs a Courtney Sensuous Swag Basket. This is the sultry spirit we all need to luxuriate in as we luciously lick our popsicles and dance in our sexy go go boots around the house!!



tweegy said:


> She puts them in the shade man...



Exactly. They didnt even bother twittering their poetry. pfff.



natalie78 said:


> And she can be a daily reminder to sit seductively in a sexy sweater while at your desk...



*sprays Beautiful Truth*

Exactly. I am in sensuous sweatpants right now but am going to change into luscious wet leather in sexy solidarity with courtney and you dolls. For RILL!!!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I will not be a victim of your jealus reeaxshun.

Don' put it on me gurl! 

Don't put it on me gurl!

Duh duh duh DUH DUH DUH!!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hey, DDV.....

_Its not my fault you dont chew sugarless bubblegum _*


*Actual *RILL* lyric from Dont Put It On Me Girl


----------



## DiorDeVille

*stretches serpentinely while smoothing sensual sweater seductively and slathers self in sinnamon sensations serum while luxuriously lounging licking my SUGARFREE BUBBLEGUM RILLYUHATERZ and loving luminescently the jeluz haterz in a steamy sutra pose purring and propounding prettily on my pillowz*



ETA.  Ugh.  I just watched the video in rillz, not Brock's Dubs.  Kill me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

You guys crack me up..where's my Courtney basket?!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Exactly. If Courtney can take valuable time from her day of lounging  luxuriously to impart some of her wisdom and art upon us, the least we  can do is be here to receive it in the sensuous spirit from which it was lustrously given.





Sweetpea83 said:


> You guys crack me up..where's my Courtney basket?!




***runs in*** Sorry! Sorry!! I was MIA for a minute!! 






*Saunters away wearing latex body hugging dress***

Thats a FRESH Red bell Pepper BTW!! **Sprays Beautiful Truth**


----------



## DiorDeVille

^    

***DIES.***


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks Tweegy!! 

Haha, just noticed you added the bell pepper...


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thanks Tweegy!!
> 
> Haha, just noticed you added the bell pepper...




Jus duin my delicious job doll..






Yes, that's a fresh bell pepper.....enjoy.... Rilly!


----------



## Bag*Snob

LOL there is a bra ad at the bottom of this thread - b.tempt'd.


----------



## tweegy

Exhale everyone!!!!! We have today's tweet!! by the delicious letter D!!! 




> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> The daring deliciousness of the day is delicately dominating my down & dirty demeanor... Rawr!
> 8 minutes ago



Xoxo!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

haha....that basket needs sugar free bubblegum, a popsicle, a serpent arm band, and a garden hose....Courtney has a LOT of endorsements coming down the pike, dolls!!

*sprays The Beautiful Truth, the alluring alliterating fragrance of ignited inappropriate luscious love (TM)*


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> Exhale everyone!!!!! We have today's tweet!! by the delicious letter D!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xoxo!!




Nice!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> haha....that basket needs sugar free bubblegum, a popsicle, a serpent arm band, and a garden hose....Courtney has a LOT of endorsements coming down the pike, dolls!!
> 
> *sprays The Beautiful Truth, the alluring alliterating fragrance of ignited inappropriate luscious love (TM)*


 Project!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> haha....that basket needs sugar free bubblegum, a popsicle, a serpent arm band, and a garden hose....Courtney has a LOT of endorsements coming down the pike, dolls!!
> 
> *sprays The Beautiful Truth, the alluring alliterating fragrance of ignited inappropriate luscious love (TM)*


Viola!!!!! Soon she shall surpass Kim's basket!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

I went cold turkey on this thread a week ago....

I have missed all of the candy-coated-lusciousness.  I am BORN AGAIN!!!

*BOOO-YAH!*


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Viola!!!!! Soon she shall surpass Kim's basket!!!





harleyNemma said:


> I went cold turkey on this thread a week ago....
> 
> I have missed all of the candy-coated-lusciousness.  I am BORN AGAIN!!!
> 
> *BOOO-YAH!*




*Runs rambunctiously rampant*

This bodacious basket is beautiful and beatific!! I ish you not!!!

The sensuous serpent is the idyllic icing on the confectionarially connubial cake, for RILL!!

**Dies**


----------



## CobaltBlu

...we need Cocolo to design the bottle and marketing for* The Beautiful Truth*, the fragrance of yada yada yada ....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tweegy! :worthy:


----------



## DiorDeVille

tweegy said:


> by the delicious letter D!!!


 
Whew!!! For a moment there, I thought ^This^ was her tweet and was thinking about what "D" could be deliciously bringing us the tweet .... 

 now I can cancel my emergency therapy session.


----------



## platinum_girly

OMG, my 4 year old has run around the house today singing:
"Don't put it on me gurl, don't put it on me gurl- don't
Don't put it on me gurl, d-d-d-d-d-d-d- don't."
I think it is clear that mommy listens to some pretty bad music (for amusement purposes only i'll have you know) lol!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I feel for you.

I've had that trash running around in my head non-stop since I listened to it yesterday.  My sister won't even answer her calls anymore - I get through the first three words and she hangs up on meee!!!!   And the "Duh duh duh" is my best part!

Voicemails!!! :buttercup::sunnies


----------



## platinum_girly

^  What is Courtney doing to us?! I have even considered dressing up as her for Halloween (as yes, i believe that she is scary enough, my husband shivers when i force him to look at pics of her )
I told my mum about her too, her response was "I don't think she sounds like she is amusing at all, just annoying" and i am like "But no, you have to SEE it, i just can't explain in words how this girl acts" :girlwhack:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Plat, did you tell your mom about the bell pepper? Because that was straight up hilarious.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Whoopsie!!! Its wonderful Wednesday, who was watching????

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*Washing my whispering wants in nothing but the wondrous waters of the world. It's Wet & WILD Wednesday! XOs *
2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## mrskolar09

CobaltBlu said:


> ...sugar free bubblegum, a popsicle, a serpent arm band, and a garden hose...


 

Thanks CB... you just gave me my Christmas wishlist!


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:


> OMG, my 4 year old has run around the house today singing:
> "Don't put it on me gurl, don't put it on me gurl- don't
> Don't put it on me gurl, d-d-d-d-d-d-d- don't."
> I think it is clear that mommy listens to some pretty bad music (for amusement purposes only i'll have you know) lol!


SAVE THE YOUTH!!!! 




CobaltBlu said:


> Plat, did you tell your mom about the bell pepper? Because that was straight up hilarious.


 I dont think she's done anything to top that Bell pepper man!! That was the best!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Whoopsie!!! Its wonderful Wednesday, who was watching????
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Washing my whispering wants in nothing but the wondrous waters of the world. It's Wet & WILD Wednesday! XOs *
> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



WOW! What a Wondrous wise tweet that Wiggled its Way into my eyeballs!


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> Whoopsie!!! Its wonderful Wednesday, who was watching????
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Washing my whispering wants in nothing but the wondrous waters of the world. It's Wet & WILD Wednesday! XOs *
> 2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Welcome wanton wailing Wednesday! Woof, I mean Meow!


----------



## Coco Belle

It's laundry day _chez _Hutchison! Apparently!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^YES!!! This thread is like Dickens to her Cummings.

I love the idea, Platinum.  I might do this for a halloween costume too - mind if I copy-cat?


----------



## tweegy

DiorDeVille said:


> ^YES!!! *This thread is like Dickens to her Cummings.
> *
> I love the idea, Platinum.  I might do this for a halloween costume too - mind if I copy-cat?




****DIES****** 

Bish Basket and Courtney Stodden thread Quote of the day for you doll!! 









> TPF Bishes &#10004;
> The Rare @CourtneyStodden Quote of the day goes to DiorDeVille: "This thread is like Dickens to her Cummings."
> 1 minute ago


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Why thank you fo rills, doll!!!! :tispy:


----------



## CobaltBlu

DiorDeVille said:


> ^YES!!! This thread is like *Dickens to her Cummings.*





tweegy said:


> ****DIES******
> 
> Bish Basket and Courtney Stodden thread Quote of the day for you doll!!



wow. DDV ...If you read your post RILL fast, you need to wash your mouth out with soap and water and a garden hose!! :lolots:


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> Plat, did you tell your mom about the bell pepper? Because that was straight up hilarious.


 
Lol no i didn't, at 65 that might be just *too* much for her to take 



tweegy said:


> SAVE THE YOUTH!!!!!


 
Lol!



DiorDeVille said:


> I love the idea, Platinum.  I might do this for a halloween costume too - mind if I copy-cat?


 
Totally join in, we should all do a Courtney tribute for Halloween, we can post the pics in here, maybe it will give Court some inspiration for her own outfits


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I like it!


CobaltBlu said:


> wow. DDV ...If you read your post RILL fast, you need to wash your mouth out with soap and water and a garden hose!! :lolots:


 
Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## platinum_girly

From FB:


> Exotically crawling through such a kittenish day as my saucy senses playfully pounce on every single frisky fantasy that comes my way; Rawr!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^So they have mice.


----------



## platinum_girly

> If THAT doesn't get you a reality show, what will! Teen bride Courtney Stodden dons barely-there dress for TV meeting with husband Doug Hutchison
> 
> They've made no secret of the fact they're trying to push a reality show about their bizarre and controversial relationship.
> 
> And yesterday, Courtney Stodden clearly wanted to show MTV producers exactly what they'd be getting if they snapped up the series.
> 
> The 17-year-old fame-seeker, who still attends school, donned a barely-there black mini-dress as she joined actor husband Doug Hutchison, 51, for a meeting at the network's offices in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> She paired the skintight number with a pair of PVC platform, knee-high boots.
> Her outfit was a far cry from Doug's who looked dressed for winter in a beanie, leather jacket and jeans.
> 
> The pair, who have a 34-year age gap between them, held hands and laughed together, playing up for the cameras.
> 
> They were joined by Courtney's mother and manager, or 'momager', Krista Kellar for the meeting.
> 
> Radaronline.com reported that the couple also visited the VH1 studios.
> Courtney told the website: 'I had so much fun at the meeting with VH1 and I cant wait to meet with MTV people too so my reality show can really get going.'
> Her mother added: 'Courtney had fun at the meeting. Anything she does is always filled with laughter.'
> It emerged last month the couple were developing a show with producer Roy Bank and Merv Griffin Entertainment. They would then be shopping around for television networks.
> 
> Roy is president of television at Merv Griffin Entertainment, and the executive producer behind Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?
> 
> Krista told E! the series will mainly be about the effects of their marriage on their families, and the issues they come up against.
> 'It's going to show people what they can teach each other from different generations.
> 
> 'They're going to touch on family issues. There was a lot of judgment about their marriage from Doug's side of the family, so it will touch on bringing families back together and why it's important to support family members even if you don't agree.'
> 
> The show will also explore claims made by the attention seeking teen that she is the victim of cyber bullying, while clearing up rumours that she has had plastic surgery.
> 
> Krista said: 'Courtney having to prove to people she was real, that she's never been under a plastic surgeon's knife'
> 
> The show is a fall from grace for Doug, who has starred alongside Oscar winner Ton Hanks in The Green Mile in 1999 and has also appeared in Con Air.
> The couple married in Las Vegas in May while Courtney was still 16. Nevada law stated that both marriage licence applicants must be 18 but Krista signed a consent form for her daughter.
> They met online after Courtney signed up for acting classes on Doug's website.
> She had already tried to forge a singing career, making provocative music videos last year when she was just 15.
> 
> Courtney recently came under fire for overtly sexual photos on Facebook which led to a temporary ban from the social networking website.
























Source: DailyMail


----------



## Coco Belle

Second photo from the bottom looks like she's about to break out into a stripper rendition of The Chicken Dance.

Side note: I've said it before, but bish needs to blend her foundation with her fake tan! seriously! it's annoying!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks like a hooker, lol!!


----------



## chantal1922

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks like a hooker, lol!!


That's the first thing I thought!


----------



## DiorDeVille

He's FI'TY!!! He dun knowz that they look like a hooker and her pimp and he. doesn't. care.


There is not an ounce of love for her in that relationship.  And if her parents are letting this happen, they don't love her either (actually, the bell pepper established that.....). 

I almost....almost.... feel sorry for her ....:shame:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her boobs look jacked. Did she get a refill or what?

This is a straight up pure hollywood mess.

That being said, I do hope the show gets underway soon.


----------



## Encore Hermes

platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail



Omg it looks like he is taking a 'friend' to a hotel that charges by the hour. 

Oh, and billy bob thorton called, he wants his look back.


----------



## aklein

That article is hilarious. It makes Doug sound like a serious actor and everything. He was on _Lost_ for a hot second. And prob had like 5 minutes of screen time in _The Green Mile_.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg it looks like he is taking a 'friend' to a hotel that charges by the hour.
> 
> Oh, and billy bob thorton called, he wants his look back.



OMG!!! THAT's who I was trying to figure out !!!!!! Bwahahaha


Courtney looks like she's about to walk in a very sensssssssssuous flood!!


----------



## sprinkies

why is she wearing a hooker dress, and he's wearing jeans, a leather jacket, and a hat. 

someone must be freezing her *** off.


----------



## mockinglee

What's with the quadraboob?


----------



## New-New

She looks so messy. She managed to fit 35 years of hard living on an 18 year old face.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I actually LOVE this photograph. The fantastic complimentary colors, the crazy detached courtney kinda tagging along, doug's weird outfit, the giant marquis...the out of place mom in the orange shirt that matches the wall, but doesnt make her any less out of place. They are lockstep, but not quite, the way they are approaching the stairs at an off angle, the stairs oddly angling out of the frame....Its all just fantastic.

The whole thing is like the cover of a hollywood trash novel. its brilliant. Poetic, one might say. This is the cover of the book, right here. Mark my words.


----------



## Lanier

No words....


----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


> I actually LOVE this photograph. The fantastic complimentary colors, the crazy detached courtney kinda tagging along, doug's weird outfit, the giant marquis...the out of place mom in the orange shirt that matches the wall, but doesnt make her any less out of place. They are lockstep, but not quite, the way they are approaching the stairs at an off angle, the stairs oddly angling out of the frame....Its all just fantastic.
> 
> The whole thing is like the cover of a hollywood trash novel. its brilliant. Poetic, one might say. This is the cover of the book, right here. Mark my words.



Look at the way our girl is struttin that azz! Her mama needs the same amazing bra that Courtney uses.


----------



## missD

I am surprised no one's come out with her high school, middle school , year book pics etc.... I don't believe she's 17...birth certificate or not. It has to be fake! LOL.


----------



## tweegy

mistyangel74 said:


> You clearly haven't seen The Green Mile, "Percy" made the movie for me, & I'm surprised he didn't become a bigger star after Green Mile, but he will always be Tooms from the X-Files! It's a shame because he really is a very talented actor, & I feel bad for all the hate he's getting just for marrying some young girl. I still wish him well, & I hope his career can recover.




You really wanted to reach through the screen and beat the crap out of Hutchison's charactor!


----------



## aklein

mistyangel74 said:


> You clearly haven't seen The Green Mile, "Percy" made the movie for me, & I'm surprised he didn't become a bigger star after Green Mile, but he will always be Tooms from the X-Files! It's a shame because he really is a very talented actor, & I feel bad for all the hate he's getting just for marrying some young girl. I still wish him well, & I hope his career can recover.



I actually have seen the movie.  Clearly you missed my point. The article made it sound like he was an A list actor that was lowering himself to do reality tv. He's not even a has been. He's a never was. _The Green Mile_ should have been his big break, but, like lots of actors, he just never really made it big, despite the fact that he was great as Percy.


----------



## tweegy

mistyangel74 said:


> I agree he didn't big like most actors, but of course, I think a lot of it has to do with marketing. IF he had good pr landing him on magazine covers, & talk show interviews, he might have a chance. I think he is very talented. *I heard he started his career doing alot of off broadway regional theater! *Here's an old stage play photo called "fun" where Lili Taylor & Doug played teens from 1987! They both were sooo YOUNG Here
> xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/144586/sn/771512359/name/fun.jpg




 iiiiiiiiiiinteresting...


----------



## Encore Hermes

mistyangel74 said:


> I agree he didn't make it big like most actors, but of course, I think a lot of it has to do with marketing. IF he had good pr landing him on magazine covers, & talk show interviews, he might have a chance. I think he is very talented. I heard he started his career doing a lot of off broadway regional theater! Here's an old stage play photo called "fun" where Lili Taylor & Doug played teens from 1987! They both were sooo YOUNG Here
> 
> xa.yimg/kq/groups/144586/sn/771512359/name/fun.jpg
> 
> ^sorry, please help me post this pic here. thanks.





tweegy said:


> iiiiiiiiiiinteresting...



Rilly iiiiiiiiiiinteresting..............


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CobaltBlu said:


> I actually LOVE this photograph. The fantastic complimentary colors, the crazy detached courtney kinda tagging along, doug's weird outfit, the giant marquis...the out of place mom in the orange shirt that matches the wall, but doesnt make her any less out of place. They are lockstep, but not quite, the way they are approaching the stairs at an off angle, the stairs oddly angling out of the frame....Its all just fantastic.
> 
> The whole thing is like the cover of a hollywood trash novel. its brilliant. Poetic, one might say. This is the cover of the book, right here. Mark my words.



Agree completely.


----------



## ebonyone

Why would you go to a net work to discuss a show dressed like a hooker. Her mother should be kicked in the butt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ebonyone said:


> Why would you go to a net work to discuss a show dressed like a hooker. Her mother should be kicked in the butt.



Because that's the whole reason she's getting a show! Gotta flaunt the product so they buy!


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Because that's the whole reason she's getting a show! Gotta flaunt the product so they buy!


The product being the bell pepper right!???


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tweegy said:


> The product being the bell pepper right!???



Of course!


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Of course!




*fans* mmk Just checking


----------



## NY_Mami

Did anyone see her before plastic surgery photo???.... aint noway that girl is 16....


----------



## harleyNemma

@CourtneyStodden
Ready to hit the hot & heavy hay this afternoon in preparation for Halloween - YEEHAW! XOs, Love, Your All American Girl 
8 hours ago 

Brace yourselves....this must be some costume if she's gotta start preparing now. So, any guesses on what Mrs. Stodden's cunning, cute, curvaceous, candy-licious costume will be?


----------



## CobaltBlu

wait, she is going to bed  ("hit the hot and heavy hay") in preparation for halloween? isnt that a bit....

*searches for word...*

INCOMPREHENSIBLE?????


----------



## DiorDeVille

^You try wearing two bows and a bandaid for Halloween!!!! It's EXHUASTING.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Dolores Haze would be perfect.


----------



## Coco Belle

Encore Hermes said:


> Dolores Haze would be perfect.



Miaow!! lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Have a beautifully blessed Sunday!  "Do not judge by appearances, but judge with right judgment.&#8221; John 7:24


----------



## tweegy

maybe she went to chur-......nevermind...


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> maybe she went to chur-......nevermind...



The Kardashian Tax Khurch of Kalabasas with Pastor Brad?!?!?


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> The Kardashian Tax Khurch of Kalabasas with Pastor Brad?!?!?


The church of sekond chances


----------



## bethy_29

Did anyone else read that they got kicked out of a pumpking pach in Hollywood this weekend for groping each other and making out? Barf. Here is a link to the pictures.

http://www.radaronline.com/photos/image/150675


----------



## aklein

bethy_29 said:


> Did anyone else read that they got kicked out of a pumpking pach in Hollywood this weekend for groping each other and making out? Barf. Here is a link to the pictures.
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/photos/image/150675



Well how could anyone resist Doug? These two really are trying hard.


----------



## tweegy

She was just trying to go to college... Why kick her out?


----------



## Sweetpea83

bethy_29 said:


> Did anyone else read that they got kicked out of a pumpking pach in Hollywood this weekend for groping each other and making out? Barf. Here is a link to the pictures.
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/photos/image/150675



That's a classy broad right there..


----------



## lkrp123

She was wearing a bra with clear bra straps...


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG. I cant with these two. who is following them around taking these pictures? Her mom?

And these boots!! Patent boots need to go in the Swag Basket, and on the endorsements list!!!


----------



## Sassys

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG. I cant with these two. who is following them around taking these pictures? Her mom?
> 
> And these boots!! Patent boots need to go in the Swag Basket, and on the endorsements list!!!
> 
> radaronline.com/sites/radaronline.com/files/photos/image_20111024/ADTJ102211B_51.jpg


 

Damnit, I was going to wear this yesterday when I did laundry.  Bish Stole my look


----------



## tweegy

I wear that all the time to pick pumpkins... Be original court!!


----------



## chantal1922

Oh Lawd. Can you imagine taking your kid to the pumpkin patch and seeing Courtney!


----------



## jun3machina

goddamn! 0_0

looks like screencaps from a cheap porno....everytime i see things like this i realize how bad everythings getting....yeesh!


----------



## aklein

I think we need to add some Monistat to the Courtney swag basket.  Those shorts are all up in there


----------



## CobaltBlu

^ for RILL!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

aklein said:


> I think we need to add some Monistat to the Courtney swag basket.  Those shorts are all up in there


----------



## girlsnstilettos

They are looking for attention and certainly getting it! Courtney's pumpkin patch knee high white pleather boots are on my 'To Buy' {{sarcasm in case you missed it }}......wonder if she'll used them as part of her "Sexy Nurse" Halloween costume? 

I've thought before NO WAY she is 17 years old! Her face does NOT look like any 17 years old's face I've ever met, and I've know a ton as a makeup artist! Just saying.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She could of easily doubled as a scarecrow. Poor pumpkins.


----------



## platinum_girly

> That's not PG13! Teen bride Courtney and Doug get kicked off the pumpkin patch because of their 'inappropriate behaviour'
> 
> It's not the first time she's been banned from something due to her sexual antics, but on Saturday Courtney Stodden was asked to leave a pumpkin patch due to her inappropriate behaviour.
> 
> Courtney, 17, who is married to 51-year-old actor, Doug Hutchinson, was shopping for Halloween decorations in California over the weekend with her husband - but just couldn't seem to keep her hands off of him.
> 
> Behaving inappropriately in a place that welcomes families with young children, it wasn't just the couples public display of affection that prompted security to approach them - but the teenager's barely-there outfit too.
> 
> Wearing a pair of tiny denim shorts that just about covered her bottom, the blonde wannabe TV star showed off her perky cleavage in a checked shirt which she wore tied up and finished her awful look with a pair of white PVC knee-high boots and sunglasses.
> 
> The attention-seeking pair - who married in May this year - started off by genuinely browsing through the many pumpkins that covered the ground, but Courtney soon turned the shopping trip into a photographic opportunity.
> 
> Acting like it was her very own photo shoot, the tanned teenager began posing with the orange vegetable exposing her bare bottom cheeks - but she soon found another perfect accessory.
> 
> Pulling her famous husband towards her, Courtney began kissing and cuddling the actor as she stood with her platform boots on a pile of pumpkins.
> 
> But the couple weren't stopping there and decided to show onlookers just how in love they really are.
> 
> Doug, who wore a pair of baggy shorts, a printed vest and beanie hat with sunglasses, looked more than pleased as his young wife wrapped her legs around him and threw her head back.
> The pair were eventually asked to leave the patch by security after they received several complaints from members of the public who found Courtney's attire offensive and her behaviour of a sexual nature.
> 
> The teenager was also banned from social networking site, Facebook, earlier this month after she posted inappropriate pictures of herself.
> The fame-seeker is hoping to star in her own reality TV show with her older husband after they met with MTV producers last week.


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: DailyMail


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow. speechless. and...thats not easy. 

does he have a trust fund? because i cant imagine that he will have any work after this. this is stomach-lurching gross. she is just so trashy. ew.


----------



## Sweetpea83

They are so gross, lol..


----------



## Bag*Snob

I've had it with this girl.  She is so trashy. It is as if she is trying to get into a porno movie or magazine.


----------



## mockinglee

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## CobaltBlu

^exactly. me neither.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The worse pic of the lot hasn't been posted. It's a *hello* pose so to speak.


----------



## OhWhyNot

platinum_girly said:


>



Right here. Look at her skin over the rill boobs. That is NOT the skin of a 17 year old.



mockinglee said:


> What is this, I don't even...


It's gone so far over the top I barf a little now......


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> The worse pic of the lot hasn't been posted. It's a *hello* pose so to speak.



*takes deep breath*

Ok. I am ready. bring it on.


----------



## CobaltBlu

just saw this on the comments section of another blog. 
I totally forgot about these two, but apparently Courtney didnt!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

some different pics here, including the two-pumpkins in front of the boobs obligatory shot...cannot paste from here.

http://popdust.com/slideshow/courtn...den-when-pumpkin-picking-goes-horribly-wrong/

ETA: wow, these pics are everywhere!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> *takes deep breath*
> 
> Ok. I am ready. bring it on.



I hope I dont get a warning for this 

Hit on the link
http://www.thesuperficial.com/court...0-2011/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-09


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> I hope I dont get a warning for this
> 
> Hit on the link
> http://www.thesuperficial.com/court...0-2011/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-09



Oh

MY


****************



For the love of all that is holy. 
That is just h...hhh....hhhhhhhorrible.

*dies*


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow, this must have been painful...


----------



## Bag*Snob

Yea and who is taking the pictures?


----------



## tweegy

How does she manage to keep those white boots so clean?!!


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> wow, this must have been painful...
> 
> cdn04.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-37-480x720.jpg


Shorts do not belong _there_!


----------



## natalie78

Encore Hermes said:


> I hope I dont get a warning for this
> 
> Hit on the link
> http://www.thesuperficial.com/court...0-2011/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-09


No.  Just no.


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her vagina endures so much...


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> wow, this must have been painful...




Yes, I can imagine that chafed a bit.  





Who's husband said it looked like she pooped out the bell pepper? 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## tweegy

mockinglee said:


> smilepanic.com/wp-content/uploads/do_not_want3.jpg





Encore Hermes said:


> Yes, I can imagine that chafed a bit.
> cdn04.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-37-480x720.jpg
> 
> Who's husband said it looked like she pooped out the bell pepper?


[/QUOTE]

This bish is laying pumpkins!


----------



## tweegy

not a scuff on those boots....


----------



## admat97

I still don't get her being 17. Isn't it borderline child pornography?


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> not a scuff on those boots....




yes, we are all looking at them. Maybe they are scotchgarded (TM).


BTW...



> *
> 2,750 hours
> are spent on the couch in the average American household.*
> Live your life without worrying about stains. Keep your furniture and upholstery looking their best with Scotchgard&#8482; do-it-yourself cleaners and protectors.



I think this needs to go in the Bish Basket and the Courtney Stodden Swag Basket...






OMG!!



> The average person spends
> $641 a year
> on shoes and clothing*
> Keep your clothes free of stains, so you can feel confident every day.* Purchase clothing with built-in Scotchgard&#8482; protection, or apply do-it-yourself products to your favorite outfit.


----------



## tweegy

Doll, Its getting rill full! 









CobaltBlu said:


> yes, we are all looking at them. Maybe they are scotchgarded (TM).
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this needs to go in the Bish Basket and the Courtney Stodden Swag Basket...
> 
> t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSBp8GTdqF96V2BAnm7SmNZzsna5NvkAeThGo1rVAZUT5m9SRg56w
> 
> OMG!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Wow, some of those pumpkin patch pics are just.....bizarre....and creepy. Well, if Courtney's marriage to Doug doesn't work out she'd probably make a good stripper. Again, she does not look 17. Her skin is awful and her hair is so damaged. I swear, its going to come out one day she's really 27, a rough 27.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, Its getting rill full!



The popsicle!!! priceless.
its brilliant. there is some great stuff in there, for rill!!!

i hope you can find room for patent leather boots and a garden hose, hahah


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> yes, we are all looking at them. Maybe they are scotchgarded (TM).
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this needs to go in the Bish Basket and the Courtney Stodden Swag Basket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!



"The average person spends
$641 a year
on shoes and clothing
Keep your clothes free of stains, so you can feel confident every day. Purchase clothing with built-in Scotchgard protection, *or apply do-it-yourself products* to your favorite outfit."

Oh I'd say she is a *do-it-yourself* girl kwim? Maybe we need to upgrade  from the basket to a welcome wagon.....she could pull it even........thoughts?


----------



## CobaltBlu

girlsnstilettos said:


> Wow, some of those pumpkin patch pics are just.....bizarre....and creepy. Well, if Courtney's marriage to Doug doesn't work out she'd probably make a good stripper. Again, she does not look 17. Her skin is awful and her hair is so damaged. I swear, its going to come out one day she's really 27, a rough 27.



she is unbelievably rough looking, even for a 40 year old. i am sure she doesnt use sunscreen. this girl is going to be a mess when she is 25 (next year). 

she is going to make lindsay look like a fresh faced ingenue...in fact, she already makes lindsay look like a fresh faced ingenue.

she even makes Heidi look fresh and youthful.


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Doll, Its getting rill full!



See 2 posts above, upgrade to a welcome wagon...........discuss


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> "The average person spends
> $641 a year
> on shoes and clothing
> Keep your clothes free of stains, so you can feel confident every day. Purchase clothing with built-in Scotchgard protection, *or apply do-it-yourself products* to your favorite outfit."
> 
> Oh I'd say she is a *do-it-yourself* girl kwim? Maybe we need to upgrade  from the basket to a welcome wagon.....she could pull it even........thoughts?




I think she needs to keep her clothes free of stains, that is for dang sure.



We do need a wagon!! Doug could pull it and Courtney can dress BDSM and crack the whip!! Rawr and Meow


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Heidi actually looks like a frickin' goddess in that photo when you put it next to the ones of Courtney...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> See 2 posts above, upgrade to a welcome wagon...........discuss



we need a pumpkin in there too. to go with the bell pepper.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> See 2 posts above, upgrade to a welcome wagon...........discuss




This is progression! But we have to come up with something rill sessy for Court's products...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Yes, I can imagine that chafed a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Who's husband said it looked like she pooped out the bell pepper?
> *



I think that was Mr. Platinum. He is going to love this, hahah!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Courtney does make Lindsay look "fresh", and that's not an easy feat. Heidi looks like a goddess compared to her!


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG. I cant with these two. who is following them around taking these pictures? Her mom?
> 
> And these boots!! Patent boots need to go in the Swag Basket, and on the endorsements list!!!
> 
> radaronline.com/sites/radaronline.com/files/photos/image_20111024/ADTJ102211B_51.jpg



I wore that SAME OUTFIT to bat skuel today!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> wow, this must have been painful...
> 
> cdn04.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-37-480x720.jpg




ush:


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> This is progression! But we have to come up with something rill sessy for Court's products...



Might take time, working on it in the Bishes thread. Posted the comfort embrace wagon


----------



## lkrp123

Encore Hermes said:


> I hope I dont get a warning for this
> 
> Hit on the link
> http://www.thesuperficial.com/court...0-2011/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-09



at least she is wearing panties?


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^^Its almost shocking she is.


----------



## CobaltBlu

lkrp123 said:


> at least she is wearing panties?



i dont think so doll. And, did you happen to notice dougs face? just when I was sure courtney was the creepy one, he goes and surprises me again.

these two krazy kids!!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Doug is just as creepy as Courtney. Maybe they are a perfect couple after all? His tribal tattoo armband on his out of shape bicep is not a good look either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Can anyone ID her boots? I am looking for them in size Extra Wrong.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lkrp123 said:


> at least she is wearing panties?





CobaltBlu said:


> i dont think so doll. And, did you happen to notice dougs face? just when I was sure courtney was the creepy one, he goes and surprises me again.
> 
> these two krazy kids!!!



Holding the short straw i'll check the pic..........yes, there are panties, she is wearing BELL PEPPER RED panties, BIBLE.


----------



## Encore Hermes

BagOuttaHell said:


> Can anyone ID her boots? I am looking for them in size Extra Wrong.


 
can't ID them but I bet any website that sells clear heels would carry them.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Holding the short straw i'll check the pic..........yes, there are panties, she is wearing BELL PEPPER RED panties, BIBLE.



Your willingness to take one for the team will not go unrewarded, doll.


----------



## vuittonprincess

Not sure if it has been said before but I swear she reminds me of Shauna Sand. And of course that is no compliment. You'd think with all the money she has now, she'd get her darn teeth fixed. I feel so sorry for her... I cannot imagine any sane parent allowing their CHILD to be molested by such a disgusting pervert.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, if you dolls are doing a Courtney wagon, cause a basket won't hold all the stuff, how about this one?  You have a choice.....with or without the 16 year old herself.  :giggles:


Hope it helps.  Nite everyone.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> Ok, if you dolls are doing a Courtney wagon, cause a basket won't hold all the stuff, how about this one?  You have a choice.....with or without the 16 year old herself.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.  Nite everyone.



dang, doll. you  never cease to amaze me with what a giver you are!! I saw this bish wagon and didnt imagine it all purple. It has room for the dogs, the bell peppers and pumpkins and all the other Courtney Crap (TM)

This is a great start for the Courtney Swag Wagon, may I say!


----------



## lkrp123

CobaltBlu said:


> i dont think so doll. And, did you happen to notice dougs face? just when I was sure courtney was the creepy one, he goes and surprises me again.
> 
> these two krazy kids!!!



hmm....

now I thought I saw somethin' red in there.....


----------



## lkrp123

cocolo said:


> ok, if you dolls are doing a courtney wagon, cause a basket won't hold all the stuff, how about this one?  You have a choice.....with or without the 16 year old herself.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.  Nite everyone.



*dead coco*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

Encore Hermes said:


> Holding the short straw i'll check the pic..........yes, there are panties, she is wearing BELL PEPPER RED panties, BIBLE.



I'm gone!!! flatlined!!!!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lkrp123 said:


> hmm....
> 
> now I thought I saw somethin' red in there.....



no no no no no


----------



## hlfinn

you are the funniest women EVER. the size extra wrong, and her poor vag, and the swag wagon.... i am practically in tears here.


----------



## aklein

BagOuttaHell said:


> Can anyone ID her boots? I am looking for them in size Extra Wrong.


----------



## CobaltBlu

hlfinn said:


> you are the funniest women EVER. the size extra wrong, and her poor vag, and the swag wagon.... i am practically in tears here.



Welcome bish!! You need the Courtney Stodden Swag Basket to tide you over till we get the wagon operational!!









tweegy said:


> Doll, Its getting rill full!



And bish, I owe YOU an apology, I did not see that the gorgeous garden hose is already included in the bodacious basket. 

I am sending you red patent leatherette go go boots to arrive in time for christmas! Size Wrong, of course 
BY the way, these are called "Promiscuous Lustfulness" Boots.  I am not kidding.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Smooth-Boots/4114844/product.html

*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness* (TM)


----------



## girlsnstilettos

What a tease! I just went to the link to order these fabulous boots for myself to wear on Christmas Day (so festive!) but they are OUT-OF-STOCK  Going to zappos because I know they carry "Promiscuous" brand





CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome bish!! You need the Courtney Stodden Swag Basket to tide you over till we get the wagon operational!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bish, I owe YOU an apology, I did not see that the gorgeous garden hose is already included in the bodacious basket.
> 
> I am sending you red patent leatherette go go boots to arrive in time for christmas! Size Wrong, of course
> BY the way, these are called "Promiscuous Lustfulness" Boots.  I am not kidding.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Smooth-Boots/4114844/product.html
> 
> *sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness* (TM)
> 
> zappos.com/images/746/7469514/7769-753488-d.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah shucks..hehe!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^^Looking for the white ones Courtney is wearing as well! The "No White after Labor Day" rule goes out the door with boots like that.


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> I wore that SAME OUTFIT to bat skuel today!!!



Cause you took it out of MY box! 



BagOuttaHell said:


> Can anyone ID her boots? I am looking for them in size Extra Wrong.




I'm only seeing them in size wrong wide... 



Encore Hermes said:


> Holding the short straw i'll check the pic..........yes, there are panties, she is wearing BELL PEPPER RED panties, BIBLE.


Well thats rill interesting. Wearing bell pepper panties to pick pumpkins? 



Cocolo said:


> Ok, if you dolls are doing a Courtney wagon, cause a basket won't hold all the stuff, how about this one?  You have a choice.....with or without the 16 year old herself.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.  Nite everyone.








Cocodoll!!!!!!!!!!! This is frickin GENIUS!!!



CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome bish!! You need the Courtney Stodden Swag Basket to tide you over till we get the wagon operational!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bish, I owe YOU an apology, I did not see that the gorgeous garden hose is already included in the bodacious basket.
> 
> I am sending you red patent leatherette go go boots to arrive in time for christmas! Size Wrong, of course
> BY the way, these are called "Promiscuous Lustfulness" Boots.  I am not kidding.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Smooth-Boots/4114844/product.html
> 
> *sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness* (TM)
> 
> zappos.com/images/746/7469514/7769-753488-d.jpg



Doll, I got it covered, Rilly! But thanks for the red bell pepper color boots! I have Just the Body hugging latex dress to match! **Sprays Beautiful truth**


----------



## Encore Hermes

Found them *buffs nails*

Pleaser delight 2000 Size wrong for 89.95






http://www.shoebuy.com/pleaser-delight-2000/241981/518422


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

*More for your amusement! Might need to go the link to see video - too short; would have been great to hear more of his "observations!"  *

http://www.eonline.com/news/teen_br...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories
*Teen Bride Courtney Stodden's Defender Against Halloween Haters? Anderson Cooper!*

He braves wars and riots and floods, but at the end of the day nothing gets Anderson Cooper giggling like a good story.

So when teen bride Courtney Stodden got tossed from a pumpkin patch for "inappropriate behavior," the CNN anchor couldn't help but take notice&#8212;and give a tongue-ing-cheek defense of everyone's favorite 17-year-old wife.

What did Cooper have to say about Stodden and hubby Doug Hutchison?


"Courtney and Doug went out for some innocent fall fun at a pumpkin patch yesterday, as newlyweds are wont to do, and wouldn't you know it there just happened to be a professional photographer there," he joked, calling the haters, "Halloween scrooges."

Anderson showed a montage of the sexy pumpkin patch pics, saying Stodden had "no choice" but to get out of there and "show off her pumpkins on the side of the road."

The AC360 host said there were some pictures that were too naughty for TV, quipping that Stodden could be seen showing off her, um, "crack-o-lantern."

Good gourd, Anderson.

"Getting thrown out of a pumpkin patch is just the latest injustice for these two kooky kids. Doug and Courtney have had to face the haters ever since they announced their union, but they're dealing with it well. Oh yeah, they're holding up well," Anderson said, while showing a clip he's "obsessed" with of Stodden making some seemingly sexytime expressions during an interview.

Anderson says the pair are just a couple in love&#8212;who got tossed from the patch like "trash."

"Like rotten pumpkins!" he said. "Courtney likes to dress up, so what? Anyone familiar with her milieu&#8212;yes, she has a milieu&#8212;knows she turns heads."

He sums it up for Stodden-haters by saying they know exactly what to expect when the teen bride is in the house, so anyone not liking her assets hanging out should be the ones to get the heck out of the patch if they don't like it, ok?

"Halloween haters, it is real simple," Anderson said. "If you don't want to see a scantily clad 17-year-old making out with her 51-year-old husband, maybe you shouldn't go to a pumpkin patch. Yeah, I said it. Haters."


Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/teen_bride_courtney_stoddens_defender/271438#ixzz1bpypGF2d


----------



## CobaltBlu

Anderson needs a Courtney Stodden Swag Basket!! Like Now!!

:devil:

CobaltBluTPF Cobalt Blu &#10004; 
@andersoncooper Presenting your Courtney Stodden Swag Basket i53.tinypic.com/2im2bz9.jpg, from the bishes at tPF. It has all you need, 4 RILL.


----------



## Encore Hermes

@ crack-o-lantern!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Found them *buffs nails*
> 
> Pleaser delight 2000 Size wrong for 89.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/pleaser-delight-2000/241981/518422



*Sprays Pleaser Delight (TM)*

Bish, you are so on the ball with this Courtney situation. I tip my hat to you doll, for 100% RILL


----------



## mrskolar09

Encore Hermes said:


> Who's husband said it looked like she pooped out the bell pepper?


 

Mr Kolar said that, lol   
Except he thought it was a rose




mrskolar09 said:


> DH just saw bikini pic and said, "It looks like she pooped a rose"


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ haha....well, how does her feel about the pumpkin situation?


----------



## NY_Mami

Encore Hermes said:


> Found them *buffs nails*
> 
> Pleaser delight 2000 Size wrong for 89.95
> 
> shoebuy.com/pi/pleas/pleas241981_136219_jb.jpg
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/pleaser-delight-2000/241981/518422


 
She actually wore that to a Pumpkin Patch????...


----------



## mrskolar09

CobaltBlu said:


> ^^ haha....well, how does her feel about the pumpkin situation?


 
I think the outfit was what threw him most.  He couldn't understand why "someone would dress that way to go someplace like a pumpkin patch"

I'm pretty sure there was a question about her squatting suspiciously over pumpkins as well, lol  
And he is STILL insistant that it is a rose, when we can all _clearly_ see that it is a bell pepper!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, Anderson Cooper cracks me up!


----------



## Deidre

From Dlisted: 

http://www.dlisted.com/node/43864/images/cstodden2.jpg


----------



## natalie78

That Dlisted article is hilarious!!!

"Despite what the priest at confessional says to you when you cry to him that a* slutty lizard keeps crawling through the hole from your dreams to your nightmares to wrap her tongue around your soul*, Courtney Stodden did not start out in life as an animatronic Pamela Anderson Real Doll that was solely created by her creepy maker/husband to spit out soft-core porn adjectives on Twitter and constipated sexyfaces during staged photo shoots. There was a time when Courtney was a fresh-faced wholesome girl who probably thought Adderall was add-on sleeves for overalls or something. Crazy Days and Nights (via Jezebel) posted this alleged picture of Courtney before her mother sold her to the liver eater from The X-Files."


----------



## bag-mania

Deidre said:


> From Dlisted:
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/node/43864/images/cstodden2.jpg



Whoa, she was cute once. WTF happened?


----------



## CobaltBlu

we missed a couple of tweets...


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*Mmm... My favorite pair of pleasers to be on top of  pic.twitter.com/HkVcAncT
*24 Oct Favorite Retweet Reply








***


and...


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Romance is in the air as I snuggle myself up inside of a blankie & lie in front of the toasty fireplace with perky tunes swirling about! *
18 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


woop...I take it back...seems we didnt ALL miss it   MEOW!


*TheTPFBishes TPF Bishes &#10004; 
*@ 
@CourtneyStodden Perky tunes you say? I usually prefer a good prickly limerick ....
17 hours ago 

jennydumpling jenny. 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden this doesn't even make a little sense.
18 hours ago 
»

Awaiiken Chëlsäh&#10085;LövEvölutiön 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden One tweet away from a public sex tape and Hep C.
18 hours ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-mania said:


> Whoa, *she was cute once*. WTF happened?




I was thinking the same!


----------



## ~bastet

I'm still convinced she's in her mid to late 20s.  She looks way too rough to be 17.  She's a less classy version of Shauna Sand (and they're probably close in age!) My guess is that her "mom" and Doug are all in on this crazy publicity stunt together.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't know what is sadder...17 year olds that look like they are 39

or 39 year olds that dress like they are 17


----------



## NoSnowHere

She's gonna get a yeast infection from those daisy dukes. 

This girl is just nasty.


----------



## NoSnowHere

guccimamma said:
			
		

> i don't know what is sadder...17 year olds that look like they are 39
> 
> or 39 year olds that dress like they are 17



You said it.


----------



## lkrp123

i re-named my temporary foster dog gorilla.


for short, i call him.......







RILLY.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK, so they were on Dr. Drew, (I hate him), and I saw the clip on Dlisted....

apparently those posed pumpkin pics were AFTER the ejection from the pumpkin patch...they went to RALPHS (TM) (ralph is hiding now) and bought 5 pumpkins and posed like hos with them...

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/10/26/iguana-goddess-and-her-gross-husband-getting-kicked-out-pumpkin


LOL @ pumpkin patch princess!!!

I wish that clip was longer, I am sure there is some RILL great material there. 
Iguana goddess, I LOVES IT!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Fame-seeker Courtney Stodden slurs her way through TV appearance, trying to explain debauchery at Pumpkin Patch
> 
> Her upcoming appearance on Dr. Drew is designed to explain her racy Pumpkin Patch appearance last weekend.
> 
> But Courtney Stodden appears to make matters worse for herself as she slurs her way through the interview on Dr. Drew's Lifechangers, alongside her 51-year-old husband Doug Hutchinson.
> In a sneak preview of the sit-down, the 17-year-old is seen with garbled speech and consistently fidgets as she perches herself on the addiction medicine specialist's couch.
> 
> Dressed in a revealing pink mini dress, her behaviour can only be described as odd.
> Even Doug himself is forced to interject at numerous times, when the teen bride attempts to speak on her own behalf.
> In the clip, the pair explain the incident, which lead to the teenage bride being asked to leave the PG13 event after furious parents complained about her inappropriate behavior.
> Doug confirms that they were indeed kicked out of the event.
> 
> 'One thing about the pumpkin patch fiasco; we were kicked off the pumpkin patch,' Doug explains.
> 
> 'We went to pick out pumpkins the other day... Courtney was dressed as you saw her in sort of the Daisy Duke like thing.'
> 'Was she kicked out for the attire?' asks Drew.
> 
> As Doug repeats the question and before he can answer Drew, Courtney interjects.
> Posing and pouting, she is seen slurring her words.
> 
> 'The women were coming up to the manager and complaining,' she says .
> 'Because of the kids?' Drew asks.
> 'Because of the kids,' Courtney replies sarcastically, making quotation mark gestures with her fingers as she sways back and forth on the couch.
> Doug is then seen once again taking over, with the occasion clap and 'woo-hew' thrown in by Courtney.
> The Green Mile actor tells Drew that there were people at the patch who were enjoying their appearance.
> 
> 'There were also a lot of people there who were enjoying, they wanted to take pictures with us.
> 
> 'We even overheard a dad say to his little girl 'oh look honey, they have a pumpkin patch girl this year,'' he says, while Courtney importantly notes 'The dad loved it!'
> 'A lot of the kids thought that she was like this pumpkin patch princess,' Doug continues.
> 'There was a handful of concerned moms who went to the owners and said 'get her out' so we were escorted out.'
> 
> 'And their cleavage was hanging out quit a bit,' Courtney once again butts in.
> Courtney was asked to leave the pumpkin patch in Valencia, California last weekend, due to her inappropriate attire and behaviour.
> Wearing a pair of tiny denim shorts that just about covered her bottom, the blonde wannabe TV star showed off her perky cleavage in a checked shirt which she wore tied up and finished her awful look with a pair of white PVC knee-high boots and sunglasses.
> 
> Courtney, along with Doug, were eventually asked to leave the patch by security after they received several complaints from members of the public who found Courtney's attire offensive and her behaviour of a sexual nature.
> The teenager was also banned from social networking site, Facebook, earlier this month after she posted inappropriate pictures of herself.
> The fame-seeker is hoping to star in her own reality TV show with her older husband after they met with MTV producers last week.
> Courtney and Doug will be guests on 'Dr. Drew's Lifechangers' on Monday, Nov. 7 at 3:00pm on The CW channel.


























Source: DailyMail


----------



## mrskolar09

Is it just me, or does girlfriend look like she's *thisclose* to having a unibrow?


----------



## Coco Belle

mrskolar09 said:


> Is it just me, or does girlfriend look like she's *thisclose* to having a unibrow?



I know, wth is that about? In the pix of her as a younger teen, her eyebrows look totally normal...?


----------



## DiorDeVille

I don't think anyone on that stage made it far enough north to check out the unibrows.


----------



## lolas

I only come to this thread when I need a laugh. After watching the latest interview I gotta say my "gay-dar" is beeping off the charts with this guy, and the 35yr old barbie doll is high on something. The girl can't seem to move her mouth normally, she seems to smirk & clench at the same time. Freaky. They are both are nasty, & 
 freaky. 
Yuck,yuck,yuck. The ick factor is overwhelming


----------



## lolas

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512925&d=1319675652

I'm telling you this man is far from straight....


----------



## sammrox

She's only 17 and did she get implants??  I don't remember her rack looking so "HIGH".............


----------



## aklein

sammrox said:


> She's only 17 and did she get implants??  I don't remember her rack looking so "HIGH".............



I think she just wears a super padded bra and cutlets -- all the time.   She has a weird quadruple boob going on in almost all of the pictures. At least that is my explanation for the omnipresent clear bra straps. 
And I think we've been thinking Doug plays for the other team for a loooong time.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Imagine the blind items that are coming out of this one!!!  BI junkies like myself have a lot to look forward to.  Thanks for rills, quadboob beard!!!


----------



## natalie78

This if the first time I have ever heard of anyone getting thrown out of a pumpkin patch!  Priceless!!!


----------



## Love my Tanos

This skank and her "women are so jealous" bit has got to be kidding me. Who in their right mind goes to a pumpkin patch wearing stripper boots and daisy dukes that not even Daisy Duke would wear?? I mean really. How can they expect anyone to take them seriously? It's all such a blatant grab for attention. At the moment I don't even find her funny anymore. She looks like a truck stop hooker after a looooong shift, and she's "17".....girlfriend has got to have some kind of drug issue, with all that bobble-headedness from the pumpkin patch video. The things people will do for a chance at "fame," OMG.


----------



## d-girl1011

The unibrow is beyond. What I don't get is her penchant for cheap hooker clothes from 1992. Why can't she get some skanky clothes that were made in this decade?


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I haven't seen a 'serpant' upper arm band/bracelet or whatever you call it in a long time.....it looks perfect with Courtney's outfit.


----------



## buzzytoes

Her hair is looking quite scary....

I think the unibrow is drawn on - not sure why you would do that on purpose though.


----------



## bag-mania

platinum_girly said:


>



Gaaaaah! Why does she twist her mouth like that? She reminds me of the TV show _V_ when one of the reptile aliens would open its jaw to eat a guinea pig.

And if she doesn't start using sunscreen her skin is going to look like a slab of beef jerky in a few years.


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*Receiving a magical massage from my magnificent mister next to the midnight moon... Mmm  XOs
*13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

I think this is the second time she has tweeted during a massage.
And the moon is only at 1% so I think she is delusional 

that is all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!

Omg...her eyebrows!


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Receiving a magical massage from my magnificent mister next to the midnight moon... Mmm  XOs
> *13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> I think this is the second time she has tweeted during a massage.
> And the moon is only at 1% so I think she is delusional
> 
> that is all.



Rather than giving her  massages, I have this very uncomfortable vision of Doug sitting in a chair at the foot of her bed (wearing his shades and Billy bob cap) watching her sleep every night. 

She drew eyebrows on the top of her boobs too. 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Rather than giving her  massages, I have this very uncomfortable vision of Doug sitting in a chair at the foot of her bed (wearing his shades and Billy bob cap) watching her sleep every night.
> 
> She drew eyebrows on the top of her boobs too.



she is such a mess, for RILL. Dr. Famewhore has them on his show apparently, not sure when the airdate is. I cant stand him, clearly he is jumping on the Courtney and Doug trainwreck for ratings. UGH!!!  I cant stand him. I wish he and Nancy Grace would get marooned on an island somewhere.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Courtney kind of reminds me of Pamela Anderson in the last pic, same age too


----------



## natalie78

Airbrushed boobs, eyebrows, and abs.  Awesome.  Rilly.


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> Airbrushed boobs, eyebrows, and abs.  Awesome.  Rilly.



She is 100% RILL, you are just a jealous wife!!


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Receiving a magical massage from my magnificent mister next to the midnight moon... Mmm  XOs
> *13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> I think this is the second time she has tweeted during a massage.
> And the moon is only at 1% so I think she is delusional



Maybe the "midnight moon" is her butt.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> she is such a mess, for RILL. Dr. Famewhore has them on his show apparently, not sure when the airdate is. I cant stand him, clearly he is jumping on the Courtney and Doug trainwreck for ratings. UGH!!!  I cant stand him. I wish he and Nancy Grace would get marooned on an island somewhere.



I have never watched him. I did read that she looked drugged and was slurring and 'the addiction specialist' didn't call them on it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> I have never watched him. I did read that she looked drugged and was slurring and 'the addiction specialist' didn't call them on it.



There is a clip on the previous page...she was a mess. Dr. Drew looked puzzled. BTW I cant stand him, did I mention that?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> I have never watched him. I did read that she looked drugged and was slurring* and 'the addiction specialist' didn't call them on it.



*alluring, you mean? the two are close, its an easy mistake, hahah!


----------



## purseproblm

Why does she grimace when she's supposed to be smiling? It's frightening


----------



## Coco Belle

Bewb brows ftw!


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> There is a clip on the previous page...she was a mess. Dr. Drew looked puzzled. BTW I cant stand him, did I mention that?



Lol won't show on iPad. So I gather not a of Dr. Drew eh?


----------



## platinum_girly

girlsnstilettos said:


> Courtney kind of reminds me of Pamela Anderson in the last pic, same age too


 
No, no, no. That is an insult to the lovely Pammy, she looked fab at Courtneys age, she is involved in worthwhile causes, she at leasts admits that her bewbs are not "100% rill" and as far as i know she didn't marry a much older gay guy in order to break out as an "inspiring" actress, model and singer


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^haha, I only said she kind of resembles Pamela Anderson (at 44-not at 17, or 25 or whatever age Courtney claims to be) but didn't compare their chosen career paths, although Playboy just could be in Courtney's future!

I do think Pamela is much more attractive than Courtney though.


----------



## mockinglee

For someone who claims to have been born in 1994 she sure seems to favor the frosted lipstick and wardrobe from the 80s.


----------



## platinum_girly

girlsnstilettos said:


> ^haha, I only said she kind of resembles Pamela Anderson (at 44-not at 17, or 25 or whatever age Courtney claims to be) but didn't compare their chosen career paths, although Playboy just could be in Courtney's future!
> 
> I do think Pamela is much more attractive than Courtney though.


 
Lol i find Pamela to be far more attractive, head to toe. Courtney has nowhere near the good looks of Pammy, although i do think that she models herself on her hence the hair, 'style', etc....

Courtney definately does not look 17, which is a shame. She looks erm, how do you Americans say it - "Like she has been ridden hard and hung out to dry still wet" ???


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

girlsnstilettos said:


> ^haha, I only said she kind of resembles Pamela Anderson (at 44-not at 17, or 25 or whatever age Courtney claims to be) but didn't compare their chosen career paths, although Playboy just could be in Courtney's future!
> 
> I do think Pamela is much more attractive than Courtney though.



Playboy is too classy for Courtney...


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> She is 100% RILL, you are just a jealous wife!!




I am jealous!  I will never be as rill and pretty as she is!

*going wipe the airbrush abs off*


----------



## girlsnstilettos

sheesh, sorry I brought up Pam Anderson! LOL I don't know how "classy" Playboy is, they have been know to feature some very "unclassy" women as long as they are famous (or infamous) and have _decent_ bodies....heck, didn't they just take pics of Lindsay Lohan??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

girlsnstilettos said:


> sheesh, sorry I brought up Pam Anderson! LOL I don't know how "classy" Playboy is, they have been know to feature some very "unclassy" women as long as they are famous (or infamous) and have _decent_ bodies....heck, didn't they just take pics of Lindsay Lohan??



It was a joke LOL...well, sort of. I don't know if even Playboy would take this chick in all her quadraboob and unibrow goodness! Although the business must be hurting if they've acquired Lindsay Lohan LOL


----------



## tweegy

What is going on around her boob area in that pic?? 





CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Receiving a magical massage from my magnificent mister next to the midnight moon... Mmm  XOs
> *13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> I think this is the second time she has tweeted during a massage.
> And the moon is only at 1% so I think she is delusional
> 
> that is all.
> 
> c684645.r45.cf2.rackcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/courtney-21.jpg


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> What is going on around her boob area in that pic??



it's from all the microphone handling doll.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Inside Courtney Stodden's photo album: Teen bride as a fame-hungry 12-year-old... posing with sisters in first bikini shoot
> 
> Shes the 17-year-old teen bride who has caused controversy with overtly sexual behaviour and risqué ensembles.
> 
> And judging by these photos it appears Courtney Stodden has been fame-hungry from a very early age.
> 
> In a black and white picture from her very first photoshoot, taken with her two sisters, aspiring model Courtney is seen striking an unnerving smile beyond her years, as she gazes into the camera.
> 
> Dressed in simple triangle bikini with her long hair covering her chest, the aspiring model looks far younger than her made-up look these days - but her desire to be in the spotlight is clear for all to see.
> The family snap is only five years old and Courtneys mother and business manager has revealed to RadarOnline that the blonde is 12, or 13-years-old in the snap, which was taken as part of her very first photoshoot.
> 
> Courtney rose to fame as Green Mile star Dough Hutchinsons teen bride after marrying the actor in May this year, aged just 16-years-old.
> 
> It has been reported that the teenager was first signed to a modelling agency four or five years ago.
> As these pictures of Courtney aged 11 to 14-years-old, show she has always been eager to appear in front of the camera.
> 
> The aspiring reality star, who recently visited MTV for a meeting about a possible show, is seen showing off he skills as a model as well as a photographer.
> In some of the pictures Courtney is seen taking the picture herself and in others she is captured filming herself.
> 
> Courtney appeared fresh faced in the shots and appears to have considerably less makeup than she wears now.
> 
> There is also no trace of the lashing of fake tan she has become accustomed to wearing as a 17-year-old.
> Her hair is also much more natural and she appears to be showing off her natural hair colour, a stark contrast to her peroxide blonde locks of today.
> One shot shows Courtney eating a chocolate cookie with cream around her mouth while another sees the fame-hungry teen enjoying a boat ride with friends.
> 
> The pictures which show Courtney as a sweet faced normal team come after she and her husband filmed a spot on Dr. Drew, where the couple described why they were kicked out of a pumpkin patch last week.
> 
> Courtney appeared to make matters worse for herself as she slurred her way through the interview on Dr. Drew's Lifechangers and consistently fidgets as she perches herself on the addiction medicine specialist's couch.
> 
> Dressed in a revealing pink mini dress, her behaviour can only be described as odd.
> Even Doug himself is forced to interject at numerous times, when the teen bride attempts to speak on her own behalf.
> 
> In the clip, the pair explain the incident, which lead to the teenage bride being asked to leave the PG13 event after furious parents complained about her inappropriate behavior.
> 
> Doug confirms that they were indeed kicked out of the event.
> 
> 'One thing about the pumpkin patch fiasco; we were kicked off the pumpkin patch,' Doug explains.
> 
> 'We went to pick out pumpkins the other day... Courtney was dressed as you saw her in sort of the Daisy Duke like thing.'
> 'Was she kicked out for the attire?' asks Drew.
> 
> As Doug repeats the question and before he can answer Drew, Courtney interjects.
> 
> Posing and pouting, she is seen slurring her words.
> 'The women were coming up to the manager and complaining,' she says .
> 
> 'Because of the kids?' Drew asks.
> 
> 'Because of the kids,' Courtney replies sarcastically, making quotation mark gestures with her fingers as she sways back and forth on the couch.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

Source: DailyMail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was not expecting her to look like that!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Seriously, if I had a teen daughter I would flip out if I found photos like that! Its disturbing to me when girls as young as that pose seductively and suggestively, and if the parents know about it its much MORE disturbing. Ugh.


----------



## tweegy

natalie78 said:


> I am jealous!  I will never be as rill and pretty as she is!
> 
> *going wipe the airbrush abs off*


And its because of jelly bellies like you this young girl cannot simply go and pick a pumpkin which the dads like without you rill haters getting all up in a tiffy and getting her put out.... How do you sleep at night.....rilly.



lkrp123 said:


> it's from all the microphone handling doll.



Dont put it on me gurrrrl 



platinum_girly said:


>



After seeing these pics it seems to be a totally [del]ab[/del]normal growth spurt thats all it is... jelly bellies...


----------



## CobaltBlu

She is 100% RILL, all american, and virginal till her wedding day and wedding night in which she was aroused 24 hours straight.  You can tell from the pictures!!! 

*Sprays Beautiful Truth (TM) The Fragrance of All American Virginal Rill Gurlz*

Attn: Cleavage flashing Pumpkin Patch Princess haters, chew more sugarless bubblegum and lock up your menfolk!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She is 100% RILL, all american, and virginal till her wedding day and wedding night in which she was aroused 24 hours straight.  You can tell from the pictures!!!
> 
> *Sprays Beautiful Truth (TM) The Fragrance of All American Virginal Rill Gurlz*
> 
> Attn: Cleavage flashing Pumpkin Patch Princess haters, chew more sugarless bubblegum and lock up your menfolk!


*** Dances in the mist**


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh please. Those pics are from five years ago? GMAFB. Those pics have Hit Me Baby One More Time written all over them. She is at least 30 if she is a day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Honestly after seeing those pictures, I'm more enclined to believe she's on something...the physical deterioration and her psycho interview tendencies scream drugs to me. It's not just plastic surgery and makeup effing her up.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Seducing the sensuous nights senses by sweetly swaying my body to a seductive strobe-light as rock-n-roll rhythms reign over me



Source: Facebook


----------



## mrskolar09

How is a strobe light 'sensual'

Erratic is more accurate... of course, given her behavior in interviews, maybe erratic *is* her sensual, lol.


----------



## kmh1190

Have you guys seen this?

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20540575,00.html

I've refrained from commenting on this thread because I think the entire situation is just disgusting.  I am disgusted that this pic was only taken a few years ago and the mother's response that "You take her makeup off and she looks like that".  Yeah, your child looks like a cracked out porn star, married to a child molester.


----------



## bag-mania

After watching the new Beavis & Butthead show last night, I am absolutely hoping that MTV picks up Courtney and Doug's show. B&B  were making their usual brand of wisecracks while watching an episode of  Jersey Shore, mostly at Snooki's expense. I can only imagine what they would do with the rich material that is Courtney!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> After watching the new Beavis & Butthead show last night, I am absolutely hoping that MTV picks up Courtney and Doug's show. B&B  were making their usual brand of wisecracks while watching an episode of  Jersey Shore, mostly at Snooki's expense. I can only imagine what they would do with the rich material that is Courtney!


----------



## DiorDeVille

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Best. Thread. Ever.


 
Yes. YES.  (Although I do feel that a smiley shooting itself in the face would be overused here, should it ever perhaps exist, maybe....)


----------



## DiorDeVille

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Honestly after seeing those pictures, I'm more enclined to believe she's on something...the physical deterioration and her psycho interview tendencies scream drugs to me. It's not just plastic surgery and makeup effing her up.


 
I agree completely.

And I'm worried that digging into her (very young) background might produce some rather dark, non-virginal situations as well. 

Although her tweets do sound like something a delusional 16-year-old would totally for rills write, y'all.


----------



## DivineMissM

Encore Hermes said:


> Rather than giving her  massages, I have this very uncomfortable vision of Doug sitting in a chair at the foot of her bed (wearing his shades and Billy bob cap) watching her sleep every night.
> 
> She drew eyebrows on the top of her boobs too.
> c684645.r45.cf2.rackcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/courtney-21.jpg


[/QUOTE]

ROFL!!



purseproblm said:


> Why does she grimace when she's supposed to be smiling? It's frightening



Everything about this girl is frightening.



Coco Belle said:


> Bewb brows ftw!



ROFL!!



girlsnstilettos said:


> ^haha, I only said she kind of resembles Pamela Anderson (at 44-not at 17, or 25 or whatever age Courtney claims to be) but didn't compare their chosen career paths, although Playboy just could be in Courtney's future!
> 
> I do think Pamela is much more attractive than Courtney though.



Playboy may be trashy now-a-days, but it's still too classy for this trick.  Hustler is more her speed.



platinum_girly said:


>



Those pictures look like late 90's to me.  And she looks about 16 or 17 in them.  So I'm guessing she's about my age.  I just turned 30.  That sounds about right.


----------



## aklein

Hey dolls.  Anyone see this gif yet?
It's Anderson Cooper trying (and failing) to do Courtney's signature seksi face.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^:lolots: I love Anderson Cooper! 

You are right *DivineMissM* and so is everyone else. I was wrong about Playboy being too classy for Courtney. I'm not up on all the porn mags out there and wasn't thinking of good 'ol Hustler. So, I did a porn mag search and good thing for Wikipedia. I didn't realize there were so many really. bad. ones.

Everything about Courtney and Doug is wrong.....including her mom's involvement, but yet I'm drawn to this thread like a moth to a flame. I admit this is my fave guilty pleasure thread, thanks ladies for all the laughs :giggles:


----------



## CobaltBlu

I dont remember if the entire Anderson Ridiculist Pumpkin Patch Haters segment was linked, but here it is

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/sh.../ac-ridiculist-courtney-stodden-halloween.cnn

LAWD, it is funny.


----------



## natalie78

^I absolutely hate Anderson Cooper, but that face was funny.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG....hate anderson cooper. doll. for RILL??  I  him.

Please do not tell me you love Dr. Drew, because then we are going to have to throw down!!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

O.M.G. that was too funny, especially towards the end of the video! Her faces, AC's comments :lolots:  I've never seen her/them on video before and there is no doubt in my mind she is on something 

How can anyone "absolutely hate" AC?? Awwww, I think he's a doll. Oh well, to each is own.....I can't stand Dr. Drew either CB. 



CobaltBlu said:


> I dont remember if the entire Anderson Ridiculist Pumpkin Patch Haters segment was linked, but here it is
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/sh.../ac-ridiculist-courtney-stodden-halloween.cnn
> 
> LAWD, it is funny.


----------



## tweegy

DiorDeVille said:


> Yes. YES.  (Although I do feel that a smiley shooting itself in the face would be overused here, should it ever perhaps exist, maybe....)




It should be the smiley next to the name of the thread!! 



aklein said:


> Hey dolls.  Anyone see this gif yet?
> It's Anderson Cooper trying (and failing) to do Courtney's signature seksi face.


!!!! *Dies* 


girlsnstilettos said:


> ^:lolots: I love Anderson Cooper!
> 
> You are right *DivineMissM* and so is everyone else. I was wrong about Playboy being too classy for Courtney. I'm not up on all the porn mags out there and wasn't thinking of good 'ol Hustler. So, I did a porn mag search and good thing for Wikipedia. I didn't realize there were so many really. bad. ones.
> 
> Everything about Courtney and Doug is wrong.....including her mom's involvement, but yet I'm drawn to this thread like a moth to a flame. I admit this is my fave guilty pleasure thread, thanks ladies for all the laughs :giggles:


Doll!! You just earned yourself a Courtney S. Bish Basket for rill!!!


----------



## tweegy

natalie78 said:


> ^I absolutely hate Anderson Cooper, but that face was funny.


**Prays CB didnt hear this**








CobaltBlu said:


> OMG....hate anderson cooper. doll. for RILL??  I  him.
> 
> Please do not tell me you love Dr. Drew, because then we are going to have to throw down!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## DivineMissM

aklein said:


> Hey dolls.  Anyone see this gif yet?
> It's Anderson Cooper trying (and failing) to do Courtney's signature seksi face.




I don't know, it's pretty close.


----------



## Sweetpea83

aklein said:


> Hey dolls.  Anyone see this gif yet?
> It's Anderson Cooper trying (and failing) to do Courtney's signature seksi face.




:lolots:


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont remember if the entire Anderson Ridiculist Pumpkin Patch Haters segment was linked, but here it is
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/sh.../ac-ridiculist-courtney-stodden-halloween.cnn
> 
> LAWD, it is funny.




That was hilarious.  What is she on??


----------



## CobaltBlu

DivineMissM said:


> That was hilarious.  What is she on??



OMG, DOLL!! She is high on DOUG!!!


----------



## tweegy

The College  of Doug!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Thank you tweegy, I don't know what to say except I feel rilly special! (if I could do those gifs I'd put the scene where Sandra Bullock is practicing her acceptance speech in "Miss Congeniality") 



tweegy said:


> Doll!! You just earned yourself a Courtney S. Bish Basket for rill!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

girlsnstilettos said:


> Thank you tweegy, I don't know what to say except I feel rilly special! (if I could do those gifs I'd put the scene where Sandra Bullock is practicing her acceptance speech in "Miss Congeniality")



LOL....will this do in a pinch?


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG....hate anderson cooper. doll. for RILL?? I  him.
> 
> Please do not tell me you love Dr. Drew, because then we are going to have to throw down!!!


I have no idea who Dr. Drew is, so we're okay there.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Yes, that's a great scene too! You're the best 



CobaltBlu said:


> LOL....will this do in a pinch?
> 
> gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs/59561_o.gif



He has a daytime show now. Just the sound of Dr. Drews voice makes me run to the TV and change the channel, even if I'm not watching it. 



natalie78 said:


> I have no idea who Dr. Drew is, so we're okay there.


----------



## Jennifer_C

This may be my favorite thread yet


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sprays *GENIUS MOVE* (TM)

http://rumorfix.com/2011/10/exclusive-courtney-stodden-has-a-crush-on-anderson-cooper/

How better to engage Anderson Cooper than to profess that Courtney has a crush on him. This gurrl puts the RILL in B*RILL*IANT

We need some Anderson Swag in the Swag Basket.

*faints*

we are watching history in the making.


----------



## MM83

In the last picture, she has a Hollister top on, I don't recall Hollister coming out until 2002ish?

 I think she just has really bad taste in clothing. Fishnets? For her portfolio? Her agent needs to be fired, unless the goal has always been for cheap porn.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Sprays *GENIUS MOVE* (TM)
> 
> http://rumorfix.com/2011/10/exclusive-courtney-stodden-has-a-crush-on-anderson-cooper/
> 
> How better to engage Anderson Cooper than to profess that Courtney has a crush on him. This gurrl puts the RILL in B*RILL*IANT
> 
> We need some Anderson Swag in the Swag Basket.
> 
> *faints*
> 
> we are watching history in the making.


 Project!


----------



## chanel*liz

Omg, how did I not look at this thread before?!?


----------



## tweegy

chanel*liz said:


> Omg, how did I not look at this thread before?!?




Maybe the alluring scent of 'Beautiful Truth (TM)' was not to your fancy.

Or have you just realized that you need pumpkins and there is no better way of picking pumpkins than getting housewives jealz cause the dads just love it when you pick pumpkins in your white oddly clean stripper boots..

Or were you angry that Courtney stole your Fresh Red bell pepper idea? Cause I am!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Maybe the alluring scent of 'Beautiful Truth (TM)' was not to your fancy.
> 
> Or have you just realized that you need pumpkins and there is no better way of picking pumpkins than getting housewives jealz cause the *dads just love it when you pick pumpkins in your white oddly clean stripper boots*..
> 
> Or were you angry that Courtney stole your Fresh Red bell pepper idea? Cause I am!!



*sprays Genius Move (TM)*


----------



## Megadane

This is MY FAV thread on TPF!  CobaltBlue you are sheer genius with the Courtneyisms so I found this and wanted to post it in your honor.
For Rill.
http://youtu.be/ysnXqS2LO5k


----------



## iluvmybags

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont remember if the entire Anderson Ridiculist Pumpkin Patch Haters segment was linked, but here it is
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/sh.../ac-ridiculist-courtney-stodden-halloween.cnn
> 
> LAWD, it is funny.


thank you -- thank you -- THANK YOU!
I was in serious need of a distraction and something to laugh about so I wandered into this thread, knowing I'd find a chuckle here and there -- that Anderson Cooper clip made me laugh so hard!  It was Sooooo good to cry tears of laughter, rather than tears of sadness!! Thank you so much!


----------



## CobaltBlu

iluvmybags said:


> thank you -- thank you -- THANK YOU!
> I was in serious need of a distraction and something to laugh about so I wandered into this thread, knowing I'd find a chuckle here and there -- that Anderson Cooper clip made me laugh so hard!  It was Sooooo good to cry tears of laughter, rather than tears of sadness!! Thank you so much!



 I am glad that you found some humor here, and tickled pink (the same pink I would dye my side eye-ing poodle if I had one) that you got some laughs my dear!!

We are still working on the Courtney Stodden Swag Wagon, but in the meantime, polish up that serpent arm band and snap those clear bra straps, because we are here for you, doll.

*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM) because 17 + 51 =   Meow*


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> I have no idea who Dr. Drew is, so we're okay there.



Wow, this is even better than hating on Dr. Drew. Not knowing who he is. You are my hero. 

* sends pink frost lipstick (NOT LIPGLOSS HELLO!! DUH) to Natalie78*









Megadane said:


> This is MY FAV thread on TPF!  CobaltBlue you are sheer genius with the Courtneyisms so I found this and wanted to post it in your honor.
> For Rill.
> http://youtu.be/ysnXqS2LO5k



Doll, that is RILLY RILLY sweet of you. 
*digs through swag basket*

I am sending you some GO GO BOOTS!!! Promiscious Lustfulness!!! (TM)


----------



## Megadane

CobaltBlu said:


> Wow, this is even better than hating on Dr. Drew. Not knowing who he is. You are my hero.
> 
> * sends pink frost lipstick (NOT LIPGLOSS HELLO!! DUH) to Natalie78*
> 
> pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/189714/300.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Doll, that is RILLY RILLY sweet of you.
> *digs through swag basket*
> I am sending you some GO GO BOOTS!!! Promiscious Lustfulness!!! (TM)
> cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/51/3/AAAADOblOaoAAAAAAFE9Sw.jpg?v=1244218835000



Wow a gift with my first post! I'll wear them proudly to the bell pepper patch today and pick you an extra large, juicy dougalicious pepper just for your swag basket!
Thank you CB!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Megadane said:


> Wow a gift with my first post! I'll wear them proudly to the bell pepper patch today and pick you an extra large, juicy dougalicious pepper just for your swag basket!
> Thank you CB!



Doll!!!

Have fun at the Bell Pepper Patch. Are you going to be the Bell Pepper Patch Princess??


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Wow, this is even better than hating on Dr. Drew. Not knowing who he is. You are my hero.
> 
> * sends pink frost lipstick (NOT LIPGLOSS HELLO!! DUH) to Natalie78*


Oh! Pink frosted lipstick! My favorite!


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> Oh! Pink frosted lipstick! My favorite!



Its really the best one, doll. oops, I mean RILLY!!!

Now, I dont know if you remember this, but it was last month that we learned many beauty tips from Courtney Stodden. It was during an interview that some of us, being GIVERS and willing to take one for the team, watched in its ENTIRETY. We learned many beauty tips, including that lipstick NOT LIP GLOSS is her preferred lip-enhancing choice from the "makeup realm"

For anyone wishing to revisit that, I have some quotes her for your sensual pleasureful perusal this sexy Sunday. ;-x Meow



tweegy said:


> The full interview!= PRICELESS!!
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/videos#/1176490514001





CobaltBlu said:


> I am *dead* that her beauty tips are get a "good nights sleep" and "take a shower."





tweegy said:


> Lip gloss is the one thing in the makeup REALM that she does not wear!!!
> 
> 
> *faint*


----------



## Pursegrrl

meow and happy Halloween!!   What did our precious flower dress up as for this occasion?


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Ready for this Heated Halloween Holiday? You will be feeling your very best when you put your sexiest Courtney Costume to the test!  XOs
> 5 hours ago




**sprays Beautiful truth** 

ah ha ha haaaa


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^^^:lolots: That's the best gif ever! I just hope I can go to sleep tonight without that vision going through my head.


----------



## nastasja

Coco Belle said:


> Bewb brows ftw!


 
lol!


----------



## aklein

You can thank me later...


----------



## bag-mania

^Oh, my eyes. It burns!!!!!


----------



## Coco Belle

OK. I get it now. This is all performance art.


----------



## bag-mania

I can't really blame them for going with the obvious joke with the giant Sugar Daddy. But still, it seems too easy.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I think Courtney should have dressed up as Doug, but that wouldn't have been "sexy" enuf.


----------



## iluvmybags

> And here we thought Heidi Klum's Halloween costume was disturbing!
> 
> No, we're not referring to teen bride Courtney Stodden dressing up as, well, pretty much herself over the weekend. (Been there, done that, right?)
> 
> Rather, it was her 51-year-old hubby Doug Hutchison who caught our unfortunate eyes by stealing his 17-year-old wife's [del]innocence[/del] thunder by stepping out in L.A. for the trick-or-treating holiday as none other than, yep, Courtney.
> 
> Then again, between the blond hair, the fake boobs and the skimpy skirt, we kinda have to admit the guy did manage to mimic his [del]insignificant[/del] significant other pretty well.
> 
> So much so, in fact, that the Sugar Daddy accessory was probably not even necessary.


Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/look_whos_dressing_up_teen_bride/272460#ixzz1cNS5wZDc


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg......LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll!!!
> 
> Have fun at the Bell Pepper Patch. Are you going to be the Bell Pepper Patch Princess??
> 
> frugal-cafe.com/public_html/frugal-blog/frugal-cafe-blogzone/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/halloween-bell-peppers-pietro-bellini-flickr.jpg


----------



## MCF

aklein said:


> You can thank me later...



 wow. too bad courtney dressed as herself.


----------



## Megadane

MCF said:


> wow. too bad courtney dressed as herself.



Aha! I'm sure I can see those clear bra straps she loves so much...


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Kudos to Courtney and Doug!! Their RILL relationship has outlasted Kim's!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> OK. I get it now. This is all performance art.



Exactly. 

I called it on August 21. *buffs nails*
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...nd-doug-hutchison-690115-33.html#post19732160


----------



## meluvs2shop

_this thread is the funniest one on PF!_


----------



## CobaltBlu

We work hard at it, doll. For RILL!!!


----------



## mrskolar09

That is seriously ultimate Halloween win.

I'm glad I was sitting down.


----------



## chantal1922

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll!!!
> 
> Have fun at the Bell Pepper Patch. Are you going to be the Bell Pepper Patch Princess??
> 
> frugal-cafe.com/public_html/frugal-blog/frugal-cafe-blogzone/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/halloween-bell-peppers-pietro-bellini-flickr.jpg





mockinglee said:


> lolpics.se/pics/14286.jpg


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/look_whos_dressing_up_teen_bride/272460#ixzz1cNS5wZDc




HONESTLY!!! Are we surprised that Doug went drag!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> HONESTLY!!! Are we surprised that Doug went drag!!!



NO!!! We wondered what took so long!

This thread has really suffered because of KIM!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Not.at.all. Actually, I would have been surprised if he DIDN'T do drag :giggles:



tweegy said:


> HONESTLY!!! Are we surprised that Doug went drag!!!



*CB*, what a shame! This is still the best thread on tPF  The Kim and Kris divorce is only a short term fascination, I'm in with Courtney and Doug for the long haul


----------



## CobaltBlu

girlsnstilettos said:


> Not.at.all. Actually, I would have been surprised if he DIDN'T do drag :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> *CB*, what a shame! This is still the best thread on tPF  The Kim and Kris divorce is only a short term fascination, *I'm in with Courtney and Doug for the long haul *



Me too doll!!

AND!!! We have so much to do here----we need to get the Swag Wagon all stocked up. We also need to get the Promiscuious Lustfulness (TM) boots ordered in black in time to dress up for Thanksgiving, because nothing says grateful like a slutty looking pilgrim outfit.

We also have no bartender or snack service in this thread, and I for one am parched quite often here.

And before we know it it will be time for the Courtney and Doug One Year of Lustful Lascivious Love Miraculous Marriage Sensual Celebration, which will be on us before we have time to prepare, if we are not careful.

And, have we even kept up with her tweets today???

Honestly, this subforum has been a madhouse today!!!!
I need a popsicle and some time with the garden hose!!!


*faints*


----------



## CobaltBlu

@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
GOTCHA! My precious lil' pink pooch *Bazaar* is feeling festive as he spontaneously strikes a puppy pose by the pumpkins! pic.twitter.com/X3nFIhSX

why does she spell it that way??? that is more annoying than most everything else!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
Satisfying my sexy sweet-tooth on this delicious holiday by sweetly suckling on several sugary snacks; Have a Happily Haunting Halloween! 
7 hours ago via web
Favorite Retweet Reply
replies &#8595;
»

drivr8 Mindy Rebeccah 
@ 
.@CourtneyStodden I think this tweet has given me both diabetes and herpes.
7 hours ago


----------



## girlsnstilettos

^Courtney's tweets sound like something Anna Faris's character in "House Bunny" would say! At least Anna was only playing a dumb girl. 

I love the fave tweet reply! :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

mockinglee said:


> lolpics.se/pics/14286.jpg


 You owe me a keyboard!!! Bwahahahaahahahahahaaha!!!!


CobaltBlu said:


> Me too doll!!
> 
> AND!!! We have so much to do here----we need to get the Swag Wagon all stocked up. We also need to get the Promiscuious Lustfulness (TM) boots ordered in black in time to dress up for Thanksgiving, because nothing says grateful like a slutty looking pilgrim outfit.
> 
> We also have no bartender or snack service in this thread, and I for one am parched quite often here.
> 
> And before we know it it will be time for the Courtney and Doug One Year of Lustful Lascivious Love Miraculous Marriage Sensual Celebration, which will be on us before we have time to prepare, if we are not careful.
> 
> And, have we even kept up with her tweets today???
> 
> Honestly, this subforum has been a madhouse today!!!!
> I need a popsicle and some time with the garden hose!!!
> 
> 
> *faints*


Doll, I must say Kim is trying! She sees the competition with this thread! Kim doesn't have Promiscuous Boots, Courtney's Marriage has lasted longer than hers did without the help of a 2hr E! Special or Limited edition fragrance! 

Remember what I said, she's a giver! 

I have to get to work on that Swag Wag and get that ball rolling!! Between this thread, the bish thread and Kim's thread I'm running in circles on Tpf!!  I need a FRESH Red Bell pepper to calm me! 

I dont know How Kakes does this ish! 


CobaltBlu said:


> p.twimg.com/AdHYU1YCAAA91pG.jpg
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> GOTCHA! My precious lil' pink pooch *Bazaar* is feeling festive as he spontaneously strikes a puppy pose by the pumpkins! pic.twitter.com/X3nFIhSX
> 
> why does she spell it that way??? that is more annoying than most everything else!!



You know what we're seeing here? Motive.


----------



## DiorDeVille

aklein said:


> You can thank me later...


 
*FAINTS*

Dolls, you just know he dresses like that for RILLS around the house on days that end in 'Y'.

Am I the only one who envisions Court dipping her dog's paws one at a time in a bucket of Koolaide to turn the hair pink?


----------



## CobaltBlu

DiorDeVille said:


> *FAINTS*
> 
> Dolls, you just know he dresses like that for RILLS around the house on days that end in 'Y'.
> 
> *Am I the only one who envisions Court dipping her dog's paws one at a time in a bucket of Koolaide to turn the hair pink?*



um...well....not now you're not. Thanks for the visual, doll. 
I need a popsicle now.


----------



## tweegy

Well she has to dip them in one foot at a time to get a realistic gradient...


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Agree.  Otherwise, if she were trying for a four-to-the-floor approach, the doggie would start kicking with his unrestrained footsies and kick the koolaid kontainer over and as muchy as Courtles loveers her some pinkness, her tooties are already painted with GLITTER, dolls, and she doesn't need her own lil' precious pink piggies pootling to the market all crazily and festively festooned with sparkily sprinkles of pinkness and glitz, for RILL.

But....how does she do the head?


----------



## tweegy

DiorDeVille said:


> ^Agree.  Otherwise, if she were trying for a four-to-the-floor approach, the doggie would start kicking with his unrestrained footsies and kick the koolaid kontainer over and as muchy as Courtles loveers her some pinkness, her tooties are already painted with GLITTER, dolls, and she doesn't need her own lil' precious pink piggies pootling to the market all crazily and festively festooned with sparkily sprinkles of pinkness and glitz, for RILL.
> 
> But....how does she do the head?




 doll that is oddly detailed timeline of events.... We're gonna need to see a pic of your doggie's paws...


----------



## Jennifer_C

CobaltBlu said:


> Favorite Retweet Reply
> replies &#8595;
> »
> 
> drivr8 Mindy Rebeccah
> @
> .@CourtneyStodden I think this tweet has given me both diabetes and herpes.
> 7 hours ago



Love this!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> doll that is oddly detailed timeline of events.... We're gonna need to see a pic of your doggie's paws...



I agree with this assessment.


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## ByeKitty

aklein said:


> You can thank me later...




my eyes


----------



## CobaltBlu

A good article..

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...e-twitter-queen-future-reality-show-star.html


----------



## Pursegrrl

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Kudos to Courtney and Doug!! Their RILL relationship has outlasted Kim's!!!!


 
who'd a thunk it, dolls???


----------



## bag-mania

From the article CobaltBlu posted: "Hutchison said hed wait until Courtney turned 18 to pursue a romantic  relationship. But Keller had another idea. In 39 states, 16-year-olds  are allowed to marry with the consent of a parent or guardian, and she  would support such a union."

So mom Krista actually encouraged the quickie marriage. I already suspected it, but Courtney's mom officially takes the prize as dysfunctional-mother-of-the-year.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, bag-mania, regarding her mother..


----------



## DiorDeVille

tweegy said:


> doll that is oddly detailed timeline of events.... We're gonna need to see a pic of your doggie's paws...


 
Aw, dolls, my puppy's paws are raggedy and non-pink.   However, his nail-clipping sessions go down in a similarly spectacularly snaptastical manner. While he squeals like a pink porcine pinned perpendicular parallel to a precipice.  For RILL.

Court's mom makes me want to find my own mom on her most dysfunctional of days and give her a hug and a giant thanks.


----------



## CobaltBlu

TWEEGY!!!  We need the purple Courtney Swag Wagon ready to go. Both these dolls are going above and beyond the call of duty here, doll!!!



Here you two, in the meantime!








bag-mania said:


> From the article CobaltBlu posted: "Hutchison said hed wait until Courtney turned 18 to pursue a romantic  relationship. But Keller had another idea. In 39 states, 16-year-olds  are allowed to marry with the consent of a parent or guardian, and she  would support such a union."
> 
> So mom Krista actually encouraged the quickie marriage. I already suspected it, but Courtney's mom officially takes the prize as dysfunctional-mother-of-the-year.





DiorDeVille said:


> Aw, dolls, my puppy's paws are raggedy and non-pink.   However, his nail-clipping sessions go down in a similarly spectacularly snaptastical manner. While he squeals like a pink porcine pinned perpendicularly parallel to a precipice.  For RILL.
> 
> Court's mom makes me want to find my own mom on her most dysfunctional of days and give her a hug and a giant thanks.


----------



## DiorDeVille

:tispyoll, you are just too sweet, for RILLS. :buttercup:

Ravishingly red bell-peps render me randy and ravenous!!! They're my tote faves!!!



CobaltBlu said:


> TWEEGY!!! We need the purple Courtney Swag Wagon ready to go. Both these dolls are going above and beyond the call of duty here, doll!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you two, in the meantime!


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> TWEEGY!!!  We need the purple Courtney Swag Wagon ready to go. Both these dolls are going above and beyond the call of duty here, doll!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you two, in the meantime!
> 
> goodearthliveherbs.com/red-bell-pepper-live-vegetable-plants/vegetable_red_bell_pepper_plants.jpg




Aw, thank you. It's PEPPER TIME!

I am fascinated by Krista. She has the most twisted, unmotherly view of her daughter. Case in point: "Even though she was just 16, I knew it was going to take a pretty big  man to handle her because of her sexuality and because of the attention  she gets. 

Then there is this little gem from the article: (Keller, _who says she manages Hutchison_, declined a request from The Daily Beast to interview him as well.)

I wonder if Krista told Doug that she is his manager. Somehow I doubt he is aware that his career is now being handled by hairstylist Krista.


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*A glimpse of the glimmering sun gracefully glows upon every flower in the garden as they gleam - Glorious mornings are gifts granted by God.*
2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


reply:


Rigo_Armienta Rigoberto Armienta 
@ *
@CourtneyStodden Good God, give this girl the g*ddamn guillotine.*
2 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## bag-mania

^ 

And here I thought the letter "G" had been neglected by Courtney.


----------



## Coco Belle

bag-mania said:


> "Even though she was just 16, I knew it was going to take a pretty big  man to handle her because of *her sexuality* and because of the attention  she gets.



If my 16-year-old was showing this kind of "sexuality" on a regular basis, I would be bundling her into the back of a car and getting her to the nearest child psychologist for a sexual abuse screening, STAT.

Krista and Dina should team up. I'm sure they'll have plenty tips to exchange.


----------



## tweegy

Ladies ....a regular poster on this thread has some explaining to do! 


LOOK:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> TWEEGY!!!  We need the purple Courtney Swag Wagon ready to go. Both these dolls are going above and beyond the call of duty here, doll!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you two, in the meantime!
> 
> goodearthliveherbs.com/red-bell-pepper-live-vegetable-plants/vegetable_red_bell_pepper_plants.jpg



Aww man... I still gotta work on this!! My Swag makers are all devastated from the end of the marriage to end all marriages..


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Ladies ....a regular poster on this thread has some explaining to do!
> 
> 
> LOOK:




*buffs nails*

Its about time I got the recognition I so richly deserve :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *buffs nails*
> 
> Its about time I got the recognition I so richly deserve :lolots:




Doll, I posted the story in the bishes thread!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, I posted the story in the bishes thread!



Heading over there now....first, may I leave this here for a while...


----------



## tweegy

THAT's the pic you're suppose to see in the sarah mclachlan advertisments to save animals!  





CobaltBlu said:


> Heading over there now....first, may I leave this here for a while...
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/391237_282430111790732_246066585427085_921665_991203726_n.jpg


----------



## CobaltBlu

i cant even listen to that damn song on the radio any more.


----------



## tweegy

Why is there a FRESH Red Bell Pepper on the floor you ask? Why ease of access of course!! **Hair Toss**


----------



## CobaltBlu

*Sprays Genious Move (TM) and dances in the mist*

Tweegy, that is amaze. for RILL!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao @ Bazaar peering out..most likely thinking ''someone please help me escape!''


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> Heading over there now....first, may I leave this here for a while...
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/391237_282430111790732_246066585427085_921665_991203726_n.jpg



Poor Bazaar, the poster child for doggy depression, thinking "If only she  had picked my brother instead of me. How different my life would have  been. But it is too late now."


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Poor Bazaar, the poster child for doggy depression, thinking "If only she  had picked my brother instead of me. How different my life would have  been. But it is too late now."




And thats a Fresh Bell pepper on the floor of your brand new Swag Wagon dolL!! Enjoy xoxo! Meow! 









> On Thursday, November 03, 2011, @TheTPFBishes said:
> 
> Courtney Stodden Thread First Swag Wagon goes to bag-mania "Poor Bazaar, the poster child for doggy depression, thinking "If only she had picked my brother instead of me. How different my life would have been. But it is too late now."
> 
> Reply


----------



## tweegy

Youth! 





































http://www.thesuperficial.com/courtney-stodden-no-make-up-implants-11-2011


----------



## d-girl1011

^^ even without the makeup she looks 40. how is that possible???


----------



## tweegy

All I know is She Has arrived!! Dolls this is a huge step! These are our first pap pics which means she has become somewhat relevant. and we all know whats to follow! TV deal! 

*juggles Fresh Red Bell Pepper*


----------



## mockinglee

If you look at just the thumbnail pics on the Superficial site, it looks like she's walking around topless and her top is a black censor bar. Not to give her any ideas. Also, what's with the zombie boob-brows? Righty looks like it's about to atrophy and fall off. Child needs to wipe and re-spray.


----------



## Coco Belle

She's definitely still wearing makeup -- all she did was leave off the eyes and lips. She's wearing full foundation with some contouring.

I do actually think she is 17. She just puts her makeup on with a concreting trowel, and it makes her facial skin look dead and old.


----------



## Coco Belle

... funny how she ran out of the house "without makeup on", but she DID manage to find a few minutes to apply her boob brows first. lol


----------



## tweegy

Coco Belle said:


> ... funny how she ran out of the house "without makeup on", but she DID manage to find a few minutes to apply her boob brows first. lol




Boob Brows are the new mascara doll!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ boob brows!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## CobaltBlu

mess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her tatas look huge..


----------



## girlsnstilettos

For rill! A 40 year old who hasn't taken very good care of herself......

Yikes, and her spray tan contouring is rilly horrible 




d-girl1011 said:


> ^^ even without the makeup she looks 40. how is that possible???


----------



## bethy_29

http://www.thesuperficial.com/court...pre-marriage-implants-plastic-surgery-10-2011

I apologize is someone already posted this album but know I know why she doesn't say, "My nose is rill" in her anti-bullying video. :giggles:


----------



## MM83

CobaltBlu said:


> cdn04.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/03/courtney-stodden-no-make-up-1103-18-435x580.jpg



Those boobs are not rill. Not at all. 

Her lips are tiny, she looks like she's smoked a pack a day for 40 years.


----------



## Coco Belle

MM83 said:


> Her lips are tiny, she looks like she's smoked a pack a day for 40 years.



Agreed. You can see in her "before" photos that even as a young teen she had naturally thin lips*.

Combine that with a concrete mixers' worth of cheap foundation, and you have the looks of a 55-year-old retired hooker who spends her days drinking room-temp vodka out of that pink souvenir cup, screaming at QVC in the absence of anyone else to talk to and chainsmoking Virginia Slims.

* Obviously this is why she wears the pink shimmer lippie and makes brain-damaged-trout faces the whole time... she thinks she's "pouting" and making her lips look less thin. 

Question: why pump up the bewbs to unnatural proportions, but leave the lips to their own devices? Bish needs to think about ROI next time she hits the surgeon's office.


----------



## platinum_girly

Her body from hips up to face is kinda nice...


----------



## Pursegrrl

LMAO at "boob brows"  :lolots:


d-d-d-don't put it on me gurrlllllllllllll...........


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

After seeing those pictures...I'm a little scared.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> mess


3 words - clear bra straps



platinum_girly said:


> Her body from hips up to face is kinda nice...



 

What?


----------



## MM83

Coco Belle said:


> Agreed. You can see in her "before" photos that even as a young teen she had naturally thin lips*.
> 
> Combine that with a concrete mixers' worth of cheap foundation, and you have the looks of a 55-year-old retired hooker who spends her days drinking room-temp vodka out of that pink souvenir cup, screaming at QVC in the absence of anyone else to talk to and chainsmoking Virginia Slims.
> 
> * Obviously this is why she wears the pink shimmer lippie and makes brain-damaged-trout faces the whole time... she thinks she's "pouting" and making her lips look less thin.
> 
> Question: why pump up the bewbs to unnatural proportions, but leave the lips to their own devices? Bish needs to think about ROI next time she hits the surgeon's office.



I would definitely get lips before boobs! I guess their priority was boobs first, since she's so "young." Then they could say she grew in to God's creation, you know, since she's still a teenager and God is her plastic surgeon and all. 

Virgina Slim cigarettes. Ha. We had a name for those back in high school...but I think TPF frowns on that kind of language.


----------



## natalie78

platinum_girly said:


> Her body from hips up to face is kinda nice...


Are you sure you posted this in the correct thread?


----------



## platinum_girly

natalie78 said:


> Are you sure you posted this in the correct thread?


 
Lol, yes just personal preference


----------



## platinum_girly

tweegy said:


> What?


----------



## CobaltBlu

MM83 said:


> *Those boobs are not rill. Not at all. *
> 
> Her lips are tiny, she looks like she's smoked a pack a day for 40 years.



and she rilly doesnt need to emphasize them with boob brows, thats just overkill.

She looks really unhealthy, IMHO.


----------



## buzzytoes

For some reason "Don't put it on me girrrrlllll" popped into my head this morning. No idea why. Apparently I have been taken over by pod people.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Is it possible your overdue for an eye exam? lol  I mean, seriously.....go back and look at the photo again. Her boobs just don't look right. at. all. 



platinum_girly said:


> Lol, yes just personal preference


----------



## Jennifer_C

platinum_girly said:


> Her body from hips up to face is kinda nice...



Well... I know it's a matter of personal preference but to me she looks beyond TRASHY  Bleached blond, obviously fake boobs, cheap cheap cheap...


----------



## DiorDeVille

I could see where she'd have what's considered a cute figure, which isn't particularly surprising given her age - but she's doing everything she can to render it relatively ineffective!


----------



## platinum_girly

girlsnstilettos said:


> Is it possible your overdue for an eye exam? lol  I mean, seriously.....go back and look at the photo again. Her boobs just don't look right. at. all.


 
No need to be rude hun, we are all entitled to our own opinions, and i happen to think that without the sprayed on abs and drawn on boob brows that her figure is quite nice 



Jennifer_C said:


> Well... I know it's a matter of personal preference but to me she looks beyond TRASHY  Bleached blond, obviously fake boobs, cheap cheap cheap...


 
Did you read my post? Where did i mention her head????



DiorDeVille said:


> I could see where she'd have what's considered a cute figure, which isn't particularly surprising given her age - but she's doing everything she can to render it relatively ineffective!


 
Yep, exactly.


----------



## natalie78

:giggles:


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

platinum_girly said:


> Her body from hips up to face is kinda nice...



I think she has nice legs, butt, waist and arms. Yes her chest is wayy too disporportionate, and her face is a little whack, but the rest of her body is on point. Her arms and abs especially....You can't deny that she has toned arms, flat tummy and trim legs. She has a way better body than some real celebs. I honestly believe that if one of us stylish TPF members were to give her a full fashion/hair/makeup makeover, she would look pretty decent. 

But I do agree that she's very trashy looking and carries herself all wrong.


----------



## MM83

Personally, I think that her skin is to loose. I see extra skin around the armpit area, as well as wrinkling around the elbow (I hate ugly elbows). She has a body similar to Pam Anderson, when she was in her 30s. This should be interesting to watch (assuming she makes it that far), as she ages. I see hard angles when I look at her, with premature sagging and aging skin. Not something you say about your average 17 year old girl.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Wow, you are into details!!!!  Now I'm going to have to go back and look at her elbows......


----------



## girlsnstilettos

platinum_girly said:


> No need to be rude hun, we are all entitled to our own opinions, and i happen to think that without the sprayed on abs and drawn on boob brows that her figure is quite nice



Awwwwwww, so sorry you though that was rude hon. And yes, we are all entitled to our opinions


----------



## aklein

We need to send Courtney some V05 STAT.  Her poor fried hair.
And I actually do think her bewbs are RILL.  She just wears a massively padded bra all the time.  That's why she is always rocking the clear straps.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

aklein said:


> We need to send Courtney some V05 STAT.  Her poor fried hair.
> And I actually do think her bewbs are RILL.  She just wears a massively padded bra all the time.  That's why she is always rocking the clear straps.




in that case....I'd like to know what kind of bra she's wearing!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Lol!! Boob brows!!
She looks dirty... Is it the fake tan?


----------



## Coco Belle

aklein said:


> We need to send Courtney some V05 STAT.  Her poor fried hair.
> And I actually do think her bewbs are RILL.  She just wears a massively padded bra all the time.  That's why she is always rocking the clear straps.



First off: we should start a rescue basket for Court. It's the humanitarian thing to do.

Second: I'm starting to agree with you about the bewbs. It would explain the mondo weird quadraboobage that we keep seeing... and *that* bikini shoot comes to mind too... remember how her top looked like it didn't fit her?


----------



## aklein

Coco Belle said:


> First off: we should start a rescue basket for Court. It's the humanitarian thing to do.
> 
> Second: I'm starting to agree with you about the bewbs. It would explain the mondo weird* quadraboobage *that we keep seeing... *and *that* bikini shoot* comes to mind too... remember how her top looked like it didn't fit her?



That's exactly why I think her bewbs are RILL.  That bikini top was beyond padded. We saw it when the ever seksi Doug turned her upside down.  
Her padded bra, probs one of the cheapy convertible ones from Fredericks, won't stay up if she wears it as a strapless bra, so she has to wear the amazing clear straps all the time. Clearly, it's not the right size, and that is why she has quadraboob all the damn time.
CASE CLOSED


----------



## Jennifer_C

Coco Belle said:


> First off: we should start a rescue basket for Court. It's the humanitarian thing to do.



A loofah needs to be in that basket STAT!  She looks like she'd be sticky


----------



## natalie78

^And industrial-strength cleaner.  I have family members who work in the oil fields...I am sure whatever cleans the oil rigs would surely be able to clean Courtney off.


----------



## tweegy

Courtney could give Snooki a run for her money ....


----------



## tweegy

natalie78 said:


> :giggles:


I lost it on this post man! 


aklein said:


> We need to send Courtney some V05 STAT.  Her poor fried hair.
> And I actually do think her *bewbs are RILL.*  She just wears a massively padded bra all the time.  That's why she is always rocking the clear straps.


Of course they're rill! Dont put it on huuuuurrr gurrl! 


natalie78 said:


> ^And industrial-strength cleaner.  I have family members who work in the oil fields...I am sure whatever cleans the oil rigs would surely be able to clean Courtney off.



Dove..... it takes oil off and isnt harsh on the skin.... I saw their bird cleaning commercials


----------



## DC-Cutie

some people like disproportionate boobs....  I've never understood the appeal in looking like you're about to topple over and contstantly having to push your chest out..

but she does look at HAM!


----------



## CocoMeow

She looks so beautiful and more her age without makeup. 

Why does everyone assume thin girls cant naturally have big boobs? Look at Jessica Simpson, her boobs were pretty damn big even when she had her thinner frame. Im also a very busty girl.. when I was 120 pounds I still had DD boobs. When you push them up with a proper bra and wear large padding like Courtney obviously does than they look even bigger. Even if they are fake, so what? Im not sure why the authenticity of ones boobs concern people so much.. lots of celebs have fake boobs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I honestly just feel bad for her at this point. She's 17 and has the appearance of a middle aged ex-pornstar. She shouldn't be all dry, scaly, and saggy for at least a few more decades. I honestly don't know what's wrong with her...is it spray tan, plastic surgery, lack of hygiene, drug abuse, a combination? Most of the time it's funny, but then I actually think about her supposed to be a junior in high school self and it's just sad.


----------



## tweegy

CocoMeow said:


> She looks so beautiful and more her age without makeup.
> 
> Why does everyone assume thin girls cant naturally have big boobs? Look at Jessica Simpson, her boobs were pretty damn big even when she had her thinner frame. Im also a very busty girl.. when I was 120 pounds I still had DD boobs. When you push them up with a proper bra and wear large padding like Courtney obviously does than they look even bigger. Even if they are fake, so what? Im not sure why the authenticity of ones boobs concern people so much.. lots of celebs have fake boobs.




Mmmmk...









CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I honestly just feel bad for her at this point. She's 17 and has the appearance of a middle aged ex-pornstar. She shouldn't be all dry, scaly, and saggy for at least a few more decades. I honestly don't know what's wrong with her...is it spray tan, plastic surgery, lack of hygiene, drug abuse, a combination? Most of the time it's funny, but then I actually think about her supposed to be a junior in high school self and it's just sad.



She probably was in the oven for too long...


----------



## Coco Belle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I honestly just feel bad for her at this point. She's 17 and has the appearance of a middle aged ex-pornstar. She shouldn't be all dry, scaly, and saggy for at least a few more decades. I honestly don't know what's wrong with her...is it spray tan, plastic surgery, lack of hygiene, drug abuse, a combination? Most of the time it's funny, but then I actually think about her supposed to be a junior in high school self and it's just sad.



I agree with you hon. Yeah I snigger at her, but I am actually being mean if I'm honest with myself. There's something verrrry wrong in this girl's life.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CocoMeow said:


> She looks so beautiful and more her age without makeup.
> 
> Why does everyone assume thin girls cant naturally have big boobs? Look at Jessica Simpson, her boobs were pretty damn big even when she had her thinner frame. Im also a very busty girl.. when I was 120 pounds I still had DD boobs. When you push them up with a proper bra and wear large padding like Courtney obviously does than they look even bigger. Even if they are fake, so what? Im not sure why the authenticity of ones boobs concern people so much.. lots of celebs have fake boobs.



They definitely can. I'm a petite girl with a decent sized chest too. I'm just a little confused by the quadraboob and how they appeared overnight and why they look so awkward on her. And why on earth she thinks it's a good look if you already have decent sized boobs to push them up to your chin and wear clear bra straps. But then again this chick does a lot of things I will never understand...
And most people probably take issue with them being fake, if they are, and they do look it but what the crap do I know, because she's a kid...kids and boob jobs don't really sit well with most of the population.


----------



## natalie78

DC-Cutie said:


> *some people like disproportionate boobs*.... I've never understood the appeal in looking like you're about to topple over and contstantly having to push your chest out..
> 
> but she does look at HAM!


You know Doug loves 'em...rilly.


----------



## CocoMeow

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They definitely can. I'm a petite girl with a decent sized chest too. I'm just a little confused by the quadraboob and how they appeared overnight and why they look so awkward on her. And why on earth she thinks it's a good look if you already have decent sized boobs to push them up to your chin and wear clear bra straps. But then again this chick does a lot of things I will never understand...
> And most people probably take issue with them being fake, if they are, and they do look it but what the crap do I know, because she's a kid...kids and boob jobs don't really sit well with most of the population.


 
Lol.. marrying a 51 year old doesnt sit well either haha. Yes you're right, I suppose for a 17 year old to have fake boobs I can understand what the hype is about. I dont think they're fake, I was reading somewhere that someone looked into some sort of records and confirmed she never had any plastic surgery done (if they can even do that?) 

I was just thinking though, whats going to happen in 10 years? 20? In 10 years she'll be 27 and he'll be 61. In 20 years - 37 and he'll be 71. Is she really going to be wiping the *** of an old man when she cant even do the dishes?


----------



## CobaltBlu

CocoMeow said:


> She looks so beautiful and more her age without makeup.
> 
> Why does everyone assume thin girls cant naturally have big boobs? Look at Jessica Simpson, her boobs were pretty damn big even when she had her thinner frame. Im also a very busty girl.. when I was 120 pounds I still had DD boobs. When you push them up with a proper bra and wear large padding like Courtney obviously does than they look even bigger. Even if they are fake, so what? Im not sure why the authenticity of ones boobs concern people so much.. lots of celebs have fake boobs.



She has spent a lot of time saying they are RILL, that is the reason they are a topic. She keeps encouraging people to scrutinize them, and we are such cooperative folks her, we complied. If she hadnt made such a fuss over them, and put them out there in the world's collective face every day, people wouldnt talk about them. Does anyone talk about Oprah's boobs, or Julia Roberts boobs? 

NO. But if either one of them started talking about them, others would too, whether they be big or small, KWIM.

Once a celeb opens the door for this stuff, they cant complain when people walk in and kick off their shoes. It would also help if she didnt use spray or paint on products to accentuate them, or her abs for that matter. 



Coco Belle said:


> I agree with you hon. Yeah I snigger at her, but I am actually being mean if I'm honest with myself. There's something verrrry wrong in this girl's life.



Without the twitter situation and all the really really raunchy photo ops and interviews, I dont think any of us would just sit here and pick on her appearance. I never comment on what celebs look like IRL unless there are extenuating circumstances, such as Kim saying she hasnt had plastic surgery, etc. 

When you take pictures posing with bell peppers practically all up your panties, well, its a dangerous world.


----------



## aklein

I don't issues with fake bewbs. I have issues with someone having fake bewbs and insisting they're RILL.


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> Without the twitter situation and all the really really raunchy photo ops and interviews, I dont think any of us would just sit here and pick on her appearance. I never comment on what celebs look like IRL unless there are extenuating circumstances, such as Kim saying she hasnt had plastic surgery, etc.
> 
> When you take pictures posing with bell peppers practically all up your panties, well, *its a dangerous world*.



i lol'd at the bolded. LOL

Don't get me wrong, I am going to continue to laff heartily at this whole pantomime (I sounded a bit holier-than-thou in my prev comment), but I admit to feeling a little unease too. I honestly wonder wth is wrong with this girl. Like, is she actually brain damaged? kwim? Because at times that seems like a really valid explanation.


----------



## platinum_girly

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I think she has nice legs, butt, waist and arms. Yes her chest is wayy too disporportionate, and her face is a little whack, but the rest of her body is on point. Her arms and abs especially....You can't deny that she has toned arms, flat tummy and trim legs. She has a way better body than some real celebs. I honestly believe that if one of us stylish TPF members were to give her a full fashion/hair/makeup makeover, she would look pretty decent.
> 
> But I do agree that she's very trashy looking and carries herself all wrong.


 
Oh totally, i really think her stomach is very nice, and i think the loose skin issue she has with some parts of her body is because she is so very pale skinned. Sometimes very pale skin tends to be more wafer thin and hence will be more easily 'loose'...

She totally needs a TPF make-over, i think if somebody were to get hold of her and sort her out then she may be an attractive young lady. 



CocoMeow said:


> Even if they are fake, so what? Im not sure why the authenticity of ones boobs concern people so much.. lots of celebs have fake boobs.


 
Yes exactly. I couldn't care less about anybody elses boobs, it is their business what they look like and what they choose to do with themselves in order to be confident. I have to wonder about the people that concern themselves so much with others bodies and feeling the need to make snide remarks and digs all the time...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coco belle - she's a teenager! We're all effed up in the brain


----------



## Jennifer_C

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's 17 and has the appearance of a middle aged ex-pornstar.



And not a high-class one.



CobaltBlu said:


> She has spent a lot of time saying they are RILL, that is the reason they are a topic. She keeps encouraging people to scrutinize them, and we are such cooperative folks her, we complied. If she hadnt made such a fuss over them, and put them out there in the world's collective face every day, people wouldnt talk about them. Does anyone talk about Oprah's boobs, or Julia Roberts boobs? NO. But if either one of them started talking about them, others would too, whether they be big or small, KWIM.





CocoMeow said:


> WEven if they are fake, so what? Im not sure  why the authenticity of ones boobs concern people so much.. lots of  celebs have fake boobs.



^^See CobalutBlue's post above   Many people think fake boobs are fine.  Ridiculous, prominently featured, disproportionate displays of fake boobs are there to be noticed.  As such, we're noticing 



platinum_girly said:


> I have to wonder about the people that concern themselves so much with others bodies and feeling the need to make snide remarks and digs all the time...



I think you'd be hard pressed to find us criticizing some random person on the street for body/hair/etc.  The issue with this celebwh*re is that she puts it *all out there* - it's her thing.  As such it's fair game because she's intentionally making it the focal point.


----------



## nastasja

tweegy said:


> THAT's the pic you're suppose to see in the sarah mclachlan advertisments to save animals!


 
i HATE those commercials b/c they are so damn sad...but this made me


----------



## CobaltBlu

Jennifer_C said:


> And not a high-class one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^See CobalutBlue's post above   Many people think fake boobs are fine.  Ridiculous, prominently featured, disproportionate displays of fake boobs are there to be noticed.  As such, we're noticing
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd be hard pressed to find us criticizing some random person on the street for body/hair/etc.  The issue with this celebwh*re is that she puts it *all out there* - it's her thing.  As such it's fair game because she's intentionally making it the focal point.



I dont think even giant fake boobs are bad. Whatever floats your boat, no pun intended  

I love Dolly Parton, for example. But she isnt prancing around in clear bra straps saying G*d is her plastic surgeon and getting thrown out of pumpkin patches for being too raunchy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ true that.


----------



## Jennifer_C

CobaltBlu said:


> Whatever floats your boat, no pun intended



Damn.  And here we are with no boat emoticon!


----------



## Avril

OMG dolls!  I just had to check out this thread to see how the Swag Wagon rivals the Bish Basket.  So tell me, who is this person?  And why has she married a dude 3 times her age?


----------



## TinksDelite

Long time lurker, first time poster here....

I know her appearance on Dr Drew was discussed.. but I don't think I saw this mentioned.. she undergoes an ultrasound of her bewbs to prove they are rill?!

http://www.toofab.com/2011/11/04/co...utchison-bedroom-photos-dr-drew-lifechangers/

Later in the show, Courtney gets an ultrasound of her breasts to put to rest rumors that she's had them augmented. Get a sneak peek in the clip below!

Her face is also examined by a plastic surgeon to see if she's gone under the knife.
​


----------



## tweegy

TinksDelite said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here....
> 
> I know her appearance on Dr Drew was discussed.. but I don't think I saw this mentioned.. she undergoes an ultrasound of her bewbs to prove they are rill?!
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2011/11/04/co...utchison-bedroom-photos-dr-drew-lifechangers/
> Later in the show, Courtney gets an ultrasound of her breasts to put to rest rumors that she's had them augmented. Get a sneak peek in the clip below!
> 
> Her face is also examined by a plastic surgeon to see if she's gone under the knife.
> ​









Her with this foolishness too! I hope she does a more convincing job at that xray than kimk

OMG!!! Kimk Courtney link!!!!! CB!! maybe we should merge baskets and have bish trucks!!!! Or we'll use Jlo's Fiat...you know that bish aint using it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^:lolots:


----------



## platinum_girly

"I dress very modestly" she says, i would hate to see what she considered to be provocative....

Why does she feel the need to have to prove anything to anybody? That is just so stupid, and we will have no idea if that thing was a whole set up or whether the audience were told accurate results or not.

Last thought- girl needs to do her roots.


----------



## tweegy

**Sprays Beautiful Truth**

http://www.toofab.com/2011/11/04/co...utchison-bedroom-photos-dr-drew-lifechangers/


----------



## Pursegrrl

quadraboob!!  :lolots:

...that's right up there with Danielle's (RHW of NJ) squoob <--- square boob


----------



## tweegy

Y'all saw her SMILE!!!! OMG!!!!!!  I die!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!!! *faints* That smile. And her hair??? what did she do to her hair? it used to be so much less hideous.

and did you see creeper doug when they were getting ready to ultrasound her boobs. 

This just seals it with me and Dr. Drew. He is just....


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## CobaltBlu

RUH-ROH!!  Our All American Girl is headed to the Happiest Place on Earth!!

With bunny ears. That is confusing. The pictures of her getting escorted out of there should be great!!



CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
 by StoddenTransl8d*
Hopping out the door with bunny ears in hand as I head out to the HAPPIEST place on earth - Disney Land is sooo delicious! *;-x


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> RUH-ROH!!  Our All American Girl is headed to the Happiest Place on Earth!!
> 
> With bunny ears. That is confusing. The pictures of her getting escorted out of there should be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> by StoddenTransl8d*
> Hopping out the door with bunny ears in hand as I head out to the HAPPIEST place on earth - Disney Land is sooo delicious! *;-x


Poor Mickey Moose is gonna be arrested and he wouldnt even know what for...


----------



## CobaltBlu

I fear for all the innocents at the Magic Kingdom. She will be there in an hour or so. They have no idea what is coming.....


----------



## Avril

Dolls!!! 

Who is this chick?!  And why is there a 142 page thread on her?! Explain please!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Avril said:


> Dolls!!!
> 
> Who is this chick?!  And why is there a 142 page thread on her?! Explain please!!


 

Doll, it it would be terribly unfair of us to provide you with the abridged version. you would miss the subtle nuances, the texture, the multi-dimensionality that Courtney Stodden embodies.

Let us just say that when she burst on the scene in the first post, at the tender young age of 16, having only recently wed the actor, Doug Hutchinson from the Green Mile, none of us, even as we peered into our crystal balls, could forsee what was to come.

Was has come is several months of the most amazing display of raunchy fame-grabbing and hilarity that the world has ever seen. I believe it is all summed up in the following photograph, which unfortunately lacks a musical track, for that I must direct you to youtube, where you can see her collection of videos...

but for now, I leave you with Courtney, her Husband Doug, and her Manager Mother Krista headed to MTV to discuss the details of their new Reality Show.

I present you with the quintessential Fame Grab Pulitizer Prize (I HOPE) winning photograph...







Avril, honey, please tell me you saw the Pumpkin Patch Princess Photos???


*Sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)* 
Also the RILL trade name of Courtney's Pumpkin Patch Princess boots.


----------



## tweegy

***Hands Avril FRESH Red bell Pepper*** Rilly! read the thread when u have time doll! Its Brillz!


----------



## Avril

OMG dolls!!!!  CB, thank you for the summary!!!

WHAT is up with that photo!?!??!  Err that jumpsuit and those ridic boots?!?  And what is a 16 year old doing with a 51 year old 

And what are these Pumpkin Patch Princess photos?!?!

I read a couple of pages so far (a few pages back from this) and saw something about the bell peppers, and now *tweegy* is handing me bell peppers!  What's that about?!

I am going to read this thread!


----------



## tweegy

Avril said:


> OMG dolls!!!!  CB, thank you for the summary!!!
> 
> WHAT is up with that photo!?!??!  Err that jumpsuit and those ridic boots?!?  And what is a 16 year old doing with a 51 year old
> 
> And what are these Pumpkin Patch Princess photos?!?!
> 
> I read a couple of pages so far (a few pages back from this) and saw something about the bell peppers, and now *tweegy* is handing me bell peppers!  What's that about?!
> 
> I am going to read this thread!



Doll rilly, get a glass of sensssssuuuous wine and read the thread from the beginning. You'll thank us later.  The essence of Courtney cannot be defined in cliffs **Hands Avril promiscuous boots and latex leather body hugging dress**


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> ***Hands Avril FRESH Red bell Pepper*** Rilly! read the thread when u have time doll! Its Brillz!




*Hands tweegy clear bra straps*

It RILLY is Avril. We just dont know where to begin doll. You know she has a pink dog, right??


----------



## CobaltBlu

Avril said:


> OMG dolls!!!!  CB, thank you for the summary!!!
> 
> WHAT is up with that photo!?!??!  Err that jumpsuit and those ridic boots?!?  And what is a 16 year old doing with a 51 year old
> 
> And what are these Pumpkin Patch Princess photos?!?!
> 
> I read a couple of pages so far (a few pages back from this) and saw something about the bell peppers, and now *tweegy* is handing me bell peppers!  What's that about?!
> *
> I am going to read this thread!*



The windup is where the fun is. If we just show you pics and give you snippets, well, it would be like a plain colored dog, or an arm without a sensual serpent, or lips with no perfectly pink fabulously frosted luscious lipstick (NOT LIPGLOSS)

it just wouldnt be fair to you, Avril.


----------



## CobaltBlu

And, thanks to the amaze bish Encore Hermes, we know that those boots are not Ridiculous (TM), they are Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM). for RILL!!! Thats their RILL NAME!!!

*hands tweey and Avril sugar free gum*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> And, thanks to the amaze bish Encore Hermes, we know that those boots are not Ridiculous (TM), they are Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM). for RILL!!! Thats their RILL NAME!!!
> 
> *hands tweey and Avril sugar free gum*




**Takes Colbalt's Sugarfree gum**


----------



## chantal1922

CobaltBlu said:


> *Hands tweegy clear bra straps*
> 
> It RILLY is Avril. We just dont know where to begin doll. You know she has a pink dog, right??
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391237_282430111790732_246066585427085_921665_991203726_n.jpg


this poor pup lol


----------



## Avril

I will read this thread and report back!

PS
I did not know she had a pink dog!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Avril said:


> I will read this thread and report back!
> 
> PS
> I did not know she had a pink dog!




There is so much.....so very much you do not know doll......

Stay strong. I know you dont drink alcohol, but you may start after this 

We are here for you, when it is finally done.

*sprays Courage (TM)*


----------



## Avril

Doll, I'm reading - I'm at p24 and this Courtney bish looks insane!


----------



## tweegy

Avril said:


> Doll, I'm reading - I'm at p24 and this Courtney bish looks insane!


Keep going doll!!! We have faith in you!!!! If you need new clear bra straps let us know!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hang on Avril. The gifs are yet to come!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

i just had a glance at p. 25. Avril hasnt gotten to twitter yet, ahahah....


damn, we are a bunch of funny bishes, that is for RILL!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> i just had a glance at p. 25. Avril hasnt gotten to twitter yet, ahahah....
> 
> 
> damn, we are a bunch of funny bishes, that is for RILL!!!




Yes that was right around the time we had to give ol Court a nudge!


----------



## katlun

CobaltBlu said:


> RUH-ROH!! Our All American Girl is headed to the Happiest Place on Earth!!
> 
> With bunny ears. That is confusing. The pictures of her getting escorted out of there should be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> by StoddenTransl8d
> *Hopping out the door with bunny ears in hand as I head out to the HAPPIEST place on earth - Disney Land is sooo delicious! *;-x


 

will the jealous moms get her kicked out of Disney Land because of her conserative bunny outfit??

this is the best thread in all of tpf


----------



## allicatexp

Maybe she is too stupid to know the difference between a rabbit and a mouse.



CobaltBlu said:


> RUH-ROH!!  Our All American Girl is headed to the Happiest Place on Earth!!
> 
> With bunny ears. That is confusing. The pictures of her getting escorted out of there should be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> by StoddenTransl8d*
> Hopping out the door with bunny ears in hand as I head out to the HAPPIEST place on earth - Disney Land is sooo delicious! *;-x


----------



## Avril

OMG  

I have just read up to p40.  I need a break, this thread is insane.  What is up with this chick?!  Just watched the Aussie interview, LOL what is up with the clear bra straps?!  And what is up with using the makeuppy word "rilly" instead of "really" - is that what she says?

And those tweets    I am scared


----------



## tweegy

Avril said:


> OMG
> 
> I have just read up to p40.  I need a break, this thread is insane.  What is up with this chick?!  Just watched the Aussie interview, LOL what is up with the clear bra straps?!  And what is up with using the makeuppy word "rilly" instead of "really" - is that what she says?
> 
> And those tweets    I am scared


It's okay Avril! I know I know!! But you have to power thru rilly CB will be better to offer the words of wisdom here. All I can tell you is take a lil break and like the sensssuousness of it all soak in for a bit and try again! **Adjusts clear bra strap but not rilly**


----------



## DivineMissM

I don't rilly give a damn if her boobs are fake or if she's had work done on her face.  What I rilly want to see is her drug test results.  Whatever she's on, she needs to be the spokeswhore for "stay the f*** away from this s***!"


----------



## tweegy

DivineMissM said:


> I don't rilly give a damn if her boobs are fake or if she's had work done on her face.  What I rilly want to see is her drug test results.  Whatever she's on, she needs to be the spokeswhore for "stay the f*** away from this s***!"




Maybe she suffers from an allergic reaction to fresh air...


----------



## CobaltBlu

still no pics from disneyland??? 

Avril you need to be strong and carry on. Its not easy, particularly when you have to catch up. but, from a Pop Culture standpoint, and of course the Bish Code, you really need to just "cowboy up." Take short breaks, stretch your legs, perhaps do some yoga, whatever you need to do to re-charge your batteries, and then get back to it. You have over a hundred pages to go, and she could do a Kim and blow up the thread any second, for RILL!!!

You still have to get to the Pumpkin Patch, doll, and tomorrow is Dr. Drew the Famewhore, so there is new material just ahead....

good luck, we are all pulling for you to get through this.

*applies abs-in-a-can (TM)*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DivineMissM said:


> I don't rilly give a damn if her boobs are fake or if she's had work done on her face.  What I rilly want to see is her drug test results.  Whatever she's on, she needs to be the spokeswhore for "stay the f*** away from this s***!"





tweegy said:


> Maybe she suffers from an allergic reaction to fresh air...



:lolots:


----------



## couture2387

As much as I think that she is an idiot.  I just can't stop reading up on her latest antics.  It's like a car crash on the side of the road...you just HAVE to look.


----------



## Avril

CobaltBlu said:


> still no pics from disneyland???
> 
> Avril you need to be strong and carry on. Its not easy, particularly when you have to catch up. but, from a Pop Culture standpoint, and of course the Bish Code, you really need to just "cowboy up." Take short breaks, stretch your legs, perhaps do some yoga, whatever you need to do to re-charge your batteries, and then get back to it. You have over a hundred pages to go, and she could do a Kim and blow up the thread any second, for RILL!!!
> 
> You still have to get to the Pumpkin Patch, doll, and tomorrow is Dr. Drew the Famewhore, so there is new material just ahead....
> 
> good luck, we are all pulling for you to get through this.
> 
> *applies abs-in-a-can (TM)*


 


tweegy said:


> It's okay Avril! I know I know!! But you have to power thru rilly CB will be better to offer the words of wisdom here. All I can tell you is take a lil break and like the sensssuousness of it all soak in for a bit and try again! **Adjusts clear bra strap but not rilly**


 
Thanks dolls for the support!  I am motoring on!  Heading towards p50 now.

WTH?!  Courtney and Doug are each other's "college"?

OMG just saw her music video for her song.  I agree with Coco, Jam (Turn It Up) (TM) sounds a million times better after hearing this!  

She is such a freak, she actually scares me!  There is NO WAY that she is 16.  She's like at least 30!!!!  I thought that Doug guy was really creepy and rotten in The Green Mile, and I just realised why he played the role so convincingly - because he is creepy and rotten in real life too!!!  What is he DOING with a 16 year old!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Avril said:


> Thanks dolls for the support!  I am motoring on!  Heading towards p50 now.
> 
> WTH?!  Courtney and Doug are each other's "college"?
> 
> OMG just saw her music video for her song.  I agree with Coco, Jam (Turn It Up) (TM) sounds a million times better after hearing this!
> 
> She is such a freak, she actually scares me!  There is NO WAY that she is 16.  She's like at least 30!!!!  I thought that Doug guy was really creepy and rotten in The Green Mile, and I just realised why he played the role so convincingly - because he is creepy and rotten in real life too!!!  *What is he DOING with a 16 year old!  *



I'm not sure if you really want to hear the answer to that question...


----------



## Avril

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm not sure if you really want to hear the answer to that question...


 
Yup, I would rather not think about it!  I cannot believe the tweets, they are INSANE 

I always wondered what the story was with these hollywood moms and the desperate upbringing - LiLo's mom (trainwreck), Britney's mom (another trainwreck), then remember the girl Alexis from that Pretty Wild show on E! (or should I say K!) - Alexis Neiers and her mom was a total nutter - I thought she was the worst mom of the lot and it couldn't get any worse.  But wait!  Then Courtney Stodden's mom came along and she blew all the other trainwreck mom's out of the water!  Is there a Worst Parenting Award out there?  Because Courtney's parents defo deserve it, they have worked so hard to earn it!


----------



## tweegy

Today's installment!:

_CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
Passionately placing my playful paw around the potent polish as I pop open the powerful paint of perfection - MEOW!
31 minutes ago_


----------



## DivineMissM

Avril said:


> Thanks dolls for the support!  I am motoring on!  Heading towards p50 now.
> 
> WTH?!  Courtney and Doug are each other's "college"?
> 
> OMG just saw her music video for her song.  I agree with Coco, Jam (Turn It Up) (TM) sounds a million times better after hearing this!
> 
> She is such a freak, she actually scares me!  There is NO WAY that she is 16.  She's like at least 30!!!!  I thought that Doug guy was really creepy and rotten in The Green Mile, and I just realised why he played the role so convincingly - because he is creepy and rotten in real life too!!! * What is he DOING with a 16 year old!  *



IMO, nothing!  No one who actually has that much sex talks about it that much.  I'm pretty sure he's gay and this is some very strange beard/publicity stunt situation.



tweegy said:


> Today's installment!:
> 
> _CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Passionately placing my playful paw around the potent polish as I pop open the powerful paint of perfection - MEOW!
> 31 minutes ago_



Oh God.  Just say, "I'm painting my nails".  Jeezus.  It's like reading the homework assignment of a 3rd grader the day they learned about adjectives.  (If that 3rd graders lonely drunk mother helped him with it.)


----------



## iluvmybags

Can I just say that no matter how sad or lonely or depressed I may be feeling, this thread never fails to make me smile (and sometimes laugh so hard I pee a little :giggles::shame

I hope this girl never goes away (at least for the immediate future!)


----------



## CobaltBlu

HAHAH!!!


i am disappointed no pics from Disneyland have shown up though.

Avril, you are doing great. You need to speed it up though. Remember, tomorrow is the day we find out if her boobs are RILL and if she had another plastic surgeon besides the Man Upstairs.



:devil:

TheTPFBishes TPF Bishes &#10004; 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *You're not suppose to inhale the fumes! It could damage your sultry titillating brain...Raaarr!! Xoxo*
59 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:


> Can I just say that no matter how sad or lonely or depressed I may be feeling, this thread never fails to make me smile (*and sometimes laugh so hard I pee a littl*e :giggles::shame
> 
> I hope this girl never goes away (at least for the immediate future!)


Aww man I just adjusted it!  But we still stand by our slogan doll!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> HAHAH!!!
> 
> 
> i am disappointed no pics from Disneyland have shown up though.
> 
> Avril, you are doing great. You need to speed it up though. Remember, tomorrow is the day we find out if her boobs are RILL and if she had another plastic surgeon besides the Man Upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> TheTPFBishes TPF Bishes &#10004;
> @
> @CourtneyStodden *You're not suppose to inhale the fumes! It could damage your sultry titillating brain...Raaarr!! Xoxo*
> 59 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply




Place your bets rill or unrill!!!


----------



## CocoMeow

So Dr Drew is finally going to prove her breats are real. Obviously she wouldnt agree to the examination if they werent. 

Like said, just because someone has bigger breasts in comparison to their body than most people, does not mean they are fake. And if they are disproportionate, well of course natural boobs are all disproportionate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

You know, we should have used this incredible quote from CourtneyStodden.com on the first post of this thread....That would have really set the tone for the whole thing...

*
Here you will find a timeless energy of  beauty & thought. It touches everything! Strength, Confidence, & endurance. Get caught looking; exclusively for you!*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> You know, we should have used this incredible quote from CourtneyStodden.com on the first post of this thread....That would have really set the tone for the whole thing...
> 
> *
> Here you will find a timeless energy of  beauty & thought. It touches everything! Strength, Confidence, & endurance. Get caught looking; exclusively for you!*


If threads had a brief description THAT would be it!


----------



## Jennifer_C

Enjoy the read, Avril!  It reaches a whole new level when her tweets start 

Best

 TPF

  thread

    EVER.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today's tweet brought to you by the letter P!!  

You're doing great, *AVRIL,* welcome to the best thread on tPF!!  I spent two hours getting caught up when I first dove in 

*adjusts clear bra strap*


----------



## tweegy

That's right guys!! Lets cheer Avril to the finish line!!


----------



## tweegy

TheTPFBishes TPF Bishes &#10004; 
Let's all encourage our fellow Bish Avril to power through the @CourtneyStodden thread!! forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news&#8230; She shall know the Wonderment!
8 seconds ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

Go Avril!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

d-d-d-d-don't put it on me gurrrrrrrrlllllllllll


----------



## CobaltBlu

that's right....d-d-d-d-d-dont!!! 

*passes Pursegrrl sugar free gum*


----------



## tweegy

**Lays down the FRESH Red Bell Pepper at the finish line**


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> that's right....d-d-d-d-d-dont!!!
> 
> *passes Pursegrrl sugar free gum*


----------



## Jennifer_C

She's such a classy gal


----------



## doodle70

Woot!  I got thru 145 pages in 2 days! 

It does amaze me that in all those pumpkin patch pictures with her crotch hanging out that Doug has no 'visible' reaction.


----------



## Avril

CobaltBlu said:


> HAHAH!!!
> 
> Avril, you are doing great. You need to speed it up though. Remember, tomorrow is the day we find out if her boobs are RILL and if she had another plastic surgeon besides the Man Upstairs.


 
I am trying, I am trying doll!!



Jennifer_C said:


> Enjoy the read, Avril!  It reaches a whole new level when her tweets start
> 
> Best
> 
> TPF
> 
> thread
> 
> EVER.


 




Pursegrrl said:


> Today's tweet brought to you by the letter P!!
> 
> You're doing great, *AVRIL,* welcome to the best thread on tPF!!  I spent two hours getting caught up when I first dove in
> 
> *adjusts clear bra strap*


 
So the clear bra strap is in then?  Is there not a bish basket on here with clear bra straps, etc?



tweegy said:


> That's right guys!! Lets cheer Avril to the finish line!!


 
Cheer me, cheer me!! 



tweegy said:


> TheTPFBishes TPF Bishes &#10004;
> Let's all encourage our fellow Bish Avril to power through the @CourtneyStodden thread!! forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news She shall know the Wonderment!
> 8 seconds ago


 
OMG dolls!!!!  I got a shout-out on twitter!!!!!  I feel so honoured!!!!  This is just what I need - a little motivation to power on through this thread!  At p55 now, let the Courtney reading commence for this evening!



CobaltBlu said:


> Go Avril!!!!
> 
> 
> bestweekever.tv/bwe/images/2011/08/dont_put_it_on_me_2-1314646851.gif


 
I seriously cannot get over the ridiculous music video she has!!!!  The gifs on this thread are the funniest ever!!!



tweegy said:


> **Lays down the FRESH Red Bell Pepper at the finish line**


 
I still have no clue what the bell pepper is in reference to but I will find out soon!!  I am aiming for that finish line!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Lawd Courtney and Doug are on Dr. Drew Life Changers. They are going to prove Courtney has never had plastic surgery. Doug just said when he first saw Courtney he thought she was in her late 20's


----------



## bonchicgenre

Is this bish kidding? Her boobs are fake, her hair is disgusting, and she talks like she has marbles in her mouth.

Move on, admit you're in your 30s and sit down.

Her parents sound like a nut job and Dr. Drew looks like wtf is going on?


----------



## CobaltBlu

i dont know if I have ever mentioned that I cannot stand Dr. Drew, so for me this is a match made in fameho hell.

what channel??? :devil:

ETA...found it....and set it to record...hahah I hope there are some good gifs generated from that mess.
It looks like it has RILL potential.


----------



## chantal1922

For me Dr. Drew comes on the CW channel


----------



## chantal1922

Courtney sounds drunk.


----------



## bonchicgenre

CW network.

She just got called out on her implants - oh oh wait now it's a bone. Come on.


----------



## chantal1922

They are giving Courtney a sonogram. The doctor and the woman giving the sonogram are saying they see some type of circle under Courtney muscle.  Ok the doctor said she has all natural tissue and she doesn't have implants.


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> Today's installment!:
> 
> _CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Passionately placing my playful paw around the potent polish as I pop open the powerful paint of perfection - MEOW!
> 31 minutes ago_




Oh geez...lol!

Btw--tweggy, love the new avatar!


----------



## Sassys

For those of you that want a good laugh.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sassys said:


> For those of you that want a good laugh.




i saw this clip and the best part is doug grinning like a fool.

If they are RILL, good for her. Now she should cover them up and stop painting them with bewb brows.

*snaps clear bra strap*

*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Hmmmmmm, I'm still confused if they are rill or not by what the sonogram woman said about seeing "some type of circle" under Courtney's muscle. Kind of weird she'd say that......




chantal1922 said:


> They are giving Courtney a sonogram. *The doctor and the woman giving the sonogram are saying they see some type of circle under Courtney muscle.*  Ok the doctor said she has all natural tissue and she doesn't have implants.


----------



## Avril

CobaltBlu said:


> She is stretching her literary wings. I tell you, we are watching the birth of a genius poet. Its like watching the big bang. Only messier, with more mud, popsicle juice and water.


 
It's amaze doll.  Do you think in a thousand years she'll be the new Shakespeare?  I mean Romeo and Juliet doesn't have a patch on her literary genius!








OMG!!!  The wedding photo alone is well worth trawling through all the pages of this thread!!!!  What is up with those ridic heels she is wearing!!!  Ugh!!   He looks like such a douche!



Sassys said:


> For those of you that want a good laugh.




OMG!!!  Check out the guy at 0:47 on that youtube video - the face on him!  He's like


----------



## Jennifer_C

Avril said:


> OMG!!!  Check out the guy at 0:47 on that youtube video - the face on him!  He's like



I noticed the same thing!!!


----------



## bethy_29

Jennifer_C said:


> I noticed the same thing!!!


 
Me, too!


----------



## CocoMeow

Watching Dr Drew in 15 mins lol 

Does anyone know if Doug has any children? Besides Courtney heh heh. Does he plan on having children with her? I mean to me, relationships are about providing for each other. I just think its sad when a grown man doesnt look for any of those sort of attributes in a woman as a wife, he just sees her as eye candy on his arm and probably the attention as well. What is wrong with a person when they marry someone solely because they're attracted to that person? At least thats what I get. He hasnt said anything really good about her as a wife. He says he cleans (and even cooks for her?) And she just prances around in her underwear lol. They dont even have anything in common. I thought it was comical when asked what they have in common, they looked at each other, paused for a brief moment and she yells: "We laugh!" So does the rest of the world.

Im willing to bet there will be a porn vid in the works.


----------



## CobaltBlu

CocoMeow said:


> Watching Dr Drew in 15 mins lol
> 
> Does anyone know if Doug has any children? Besides Courtney heh heh. Does he plan on having children with her? I mean to me, relationships are about providing for each other. I just think its sad when a grown man doesnt look for any of those sort of attributes in a woman as a wife, he just sees her as eye candy on his arm and probably the attention as well. What is wrong with a person when they marry someone solely because they're attracted to that person? At least thats what I get. He hasnt said anything really good about her as a wife. He says he cleans (and even cooks for her?) And she just prances around in her underwear lol. They dont even have anything in common. *I thought it was comical when asked what they have in common, they looked at each other, paused for a brief moment and she yells: "We laugh!" *So does the rest of the world.
> 
> Im willing to bet there will be a porn vid in the works.



This is just the kind of deep and thought-provoking thing I would expect her to say....Its almost like a ... meditation of sorts.

Do you remember her beauty secrets: "Get a good night's sleep and take a shower."

Its like, there is so much subtext under these simple phrases that simple minds like ours just cannot grasp them, for RILL. They are in a different realm, so to speak.


----------



## Jennifer_C

So what do we really think is up with this girl?  She comes off as drunk and kind of insane.  Her facial expressions and constant sticking out her tongue thing is really just ODD.  I have to think she's on something.  Even acting out for the sake of reality TV doesn't quite explain it all!


----------



## CocoMeow

CobaltBlu said:


> This is just the kind of deep and thought-provoking thing I would expect her to say....Its almost like a ... meditation of sorts.
> 
> Do you remember her beauty secrets: "Get a good night's sleep and take a shower."
> 
> Its like, there is so much subtext under these simple phrases that simple minds like ours just cannot grasp them, for RILL. They are in a different realm, so to speak.


 
Lol well I suppose, what else were they going to say? No I didnt see these beauty secrets but thats hilarious.

Im watching the show, its also hilarious.. Dr Drews facial expressions are priceless. Their intro to the show was her infamous song.. I would be so embarassed. Especially if I was Doug lol.


----------



## CobaltBlu

CocoMeow said:


> Lol well I suppose, what else were they going to say? No I didnt see these beauty secrets but thats hilarious.
> 
> Im watching the show, its also hilarious.. Dr Drews facial expressions are priceless. Their intro to the show was her infamous song.. I would be so embarassed. Especially if I was Doug lol.



And...she only wears lipSTICK, not LIP GLOSS, that is the only thing from the makeup REALM that she doesnt use. 

*passes CocoMeow pink-frosted lipstick NOT LIP GLOSS from 1972*


----------



## CocoMeow

Show is over. I cant wait until this is posted for everyone to see. Pay special attention to her interactions with Dr Drew.. this was her most idiotic interview yet. She makes a few comments that make no sense and Dr Drew is just like.. :weird: One of them is something along the lines of: 

Dr Drew: "Courtney, DO you have boob implants?"
Courtney: "No Dr Drew. Do YOU have boob implants?" 

Ummm...?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omgggggg these two are sooooooo creepy looking!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

45 minutes till it is on here....but if SO comes home there is no way...

This is a great post from gawker 



> *
> Child Bride Undergoes Disturbing Boob Exam on TV*
> The freakshow oddity that is Hollywood child bride Courtney Stodden and creepy actor husband Doug Hutchison has gone way too far. Today, *professional concern troll Dr. Drew* subjected Courtney to televised breast examination. The goal: To prove scientifically whether or not her breasts are real, before a live studio audience.
> 
> Yes, that is actually how entertain ourselves: By watching a hypersexualized child in plastic stripper shoes get prodded by a team of medical professionals, while a grey-haired man taunts her and adult onlookers gasp with horrified glee.
> 
> After initially mistaking a bone for a breast implant a pair of medical professionals concluded that Courtney's boobs are real. (Seriously, TV doctors? You mistook a bone for an implant? This is an abomination to modern medicine in at least eight different ways.) Please excuse me while I hang my head in shame for whatever small role I played in the making of this monster. We are all Courtney Stodden enablers today.



http://gawker.com/5857226/


LOL at "Professional Concern Troll Dr. Drew"


----------



## CobaltBlu

> *Courtney Stodden Has Breasts Expertly Examined To Prove She Is Rilly Rill
> *How many times has Courtney Stodden claimed that her body is "really real"? Maybe the same number of times she's licked her lips in an interview. But this afternoon, Courtney and hubby Doug appeared on Dr. Drew's Lifechangers to prove the haters wrong, once and for all.
> 
> Dr. Drew brought a plastic surgery specialist to examine Courtney's smile lines, eyelids, eyebrows, and breasts. When the doctor remarked that her face looks much older than she is, bonehead Doug asked, "Why would somebody want to look older?" Dr. Drew responded with, "to create less of a firestorm when you marry a girl 35 years younger." The audience hollered, and an obviously embarrassed Doug said, "touché." After Stodden's face was deemed "suspicious" but cleared, it was onto her beautifully bodacious bosom. The audience was treated to an ultra-sound of Stodden's chest area, where the doctor discovered a "circular object." Courtney shot up in the examination chair and spouted, "Somebody must have drugged me up and put me under their surgery knife cause I've had no surgery done!" Later, the doctors finally gave in, saying "I guess she was telling us the truth." Gee, that sounds like a "really real," legitimate medical opinion!
> 
> In addition to all the examination hoopla, Dr. Drew took a little time to try give the lovebirds a reality check. We found out that Courtney's father wanted to "shank Doug" when he first found out about their love affair! Dr. Drew became excited and said, "Okay, good! So somebody is having a sane reaction."
> 
> Also during the show, Court and Doug refused to admit that some people find their relationship distasteful, insisting that the public response falls on "both sides of the coin." Sure it does, guys! Pro tip: appearing on a daytime talk show just for the sake of talking about your body might not be winning over any of your non-fans.



http://jezebel.com/5857190/courtney-stodden-has-breasts-expertly-examined-to-prove-she-is-rilly-rill


----------



## platinum_girly

They mistook a bone for a breast implant and then found a "circular object" that they couldn't explain but then proceeded to deem her breasts real? Are THEY for real?! SMH


----------



## CocoMeow

^ Yes it was very odd the people inspecting her breasts never officially said: "YES they are real.." they just looked kind of confused and Dr Drew makes a comment about how she feels now that they have laid the rumors to rest? Also with her face, the doc said: "Well it looks real so far but we'll look more into this later.." then proceeded to examine her breasts and never went back to her face? Maybe shes a robot.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Somebody must have drugged me up???


----------



## doodle70

Maybe she's an alien?  or was abducted by aliens who forced plastic surgery on her!


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> They are giving Courtney a sonogram. The doctor and the woman giving the sonogram are saying they see some type of circle under Courtney muscle.  Ok the doctor said she has all natural tissue and she doesn't have implants.


Wonder if its the same doc that verified Kim's boobs??


Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh geez...lol!
> 
> Btw--tweggy, love the new avatar!


Thanks doll, YOu get a FRESH Red Bell Pepper for that! 


CobaltBlu said:


> i saw this clip and the best part is doug grinning like a fool.
> 
> If they are RILL, good for her. Now she should cover them up and stop painting them with bewb brows.
> 
> *snaps clear bra strap*
> 
> *sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*









 uhh huuuuh uuh huh!!! Rill!


----------



## CobaltBlu

doodle70 said:


> Maybe she's an alien?  or was abducted by aliens who forced plastic surgery on her!




I have heard that can happen. You may be on to something doll.

*sprays Alien Abduction (TM) The Alliterative and Alternative Fragrance of Courageous Courtney Stodden*


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Wonder if its the same doc that verified Kim's boobs??
> 
> Thanks doll, YOu get a FRESH Red Bell Pepper for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhh huuuuh uuh huh!!! Rill!



I see now. she cannot use lipgloss from the makeup realm because she needs to lick her lips a lot as a result of the alien procedures. This is all making a lot of sense now.


----------



## CocoMeow

^ Did you watch the show yet?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I see now. she cannot use lipgloss from the makeup realm because she needs to lick her lips a lot as a result of the alien procedures. This is all making a lot of sense now.




**Spritz Red Bell Pepper*** All what she learned while studying at the college of Doug!


----------



## CocoMeow

Im pretty sure she is one of those robots like off of Austin Powers where they shoot people with their boobs (I think thats why the examiners looked so confused)..


----------



## tweegy

The Fembots....


----------



## PrincessMe

I cant believe she has Botox  


> A *picture emerged of Stodden and Hutchison with well-regarded surgeon, Dr Paul Nassif, he also declared her surgery free apart from Botox *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ence-mystery-sphere-muscle.html#ixzz1d4riWfIM


----------



## CocoMeow

Lol why didnt she just say she had botox? Instead of allowing them to examine her.. funny when she couldnt raise her eyebrow haha.


----------



## DivineMissM

In some of the pictures from the link above, you can see the contouring she does on her face with makeup.  She may not have had any surgery.  Although, it's almost worse that she intentionally makes herself look like that on a daily basis.


----------



## Coco Belle

..also I can now see why her brows (eyebrows I mean - lol) look like they almost meet in the middle, whereas in earlier pics she has normal, well-spaced brows. She fills them in with eyeshadow...you can clearly see it in one of the stills in the Daily Mail article:  http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/08/article-2058815-0EB5CCFE00000578-157_634x480.jpg

Weird as all get-out.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Coco Belle said:


> ..also I can now see why her brows (eyebrows I mean - lol) look like they almost meet in the middle, whereas in earlier pics she has normal, well-spaced brows. She fills them in with eyeshadow...you can clearly see it in one of the stills in the Daily Mail article:  http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/08/article-2058815-0EB5CCFE00000578-157_634x480.jpg
> 
> Weird as all get-out.



That may be the creepiest photo I've seen yet.  It's some frightening mix of cheap hooker and Barbie doll.  **maybe a little FemBot thrown in too**


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Ewwwww, the last pic makes me want to take a scrub brush and a 'Magic Eraser' to her face!


----------



## CocoMeow

LOL.. someone needs to hire a professional makeup artist.

The lip liner makes her look like shes sporting a 'stash.


----------



## xsophiag

Coco Belle said:


> ..also I can now see why her brows (eyebrows I mean - lol) look like they almost meet in the middle, whereas in earlier pics she has normal, well-spaced brows. She fills them in with eyeshadow...you can clearly see it in one of the stills in the Daily Mail article:  http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/08/article-2058815-0EB5CCFE00000578-157_634x480.jpg
> 
> Weird as all get-out.



^THISS!! I wonder why she's trying to create a unibrow


----------



## CobaltBlu

CocoMeow said:


> ^ Did you watch the show yet?



damn no. 

SO came home early and I have a sick horse so I had to be all serious  and I could not reveal any of this, nor could I check the Twitter nor watch the troll known as Dr. Drew.

And just now I said I had to check some email and some VETERINARIAN correspondence and now that ruse is TOTALLY ruined because of you all !!!


*sprays Busted (tm)*


----------



## CobaltBlu

girlsnstilettos said:


> Ewwwww, the last pic makes me want to take a scrub brush and a 'Magic Eraser' to her face!



this right here put me right over the edge.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Fem Bot

*shakes fist in air*


damn you all, you witty incisive bishes!!!!


aaaaargh....


----------



## CocoMeow

CobaltBlu said:


> damn no.
> 
> SO came home early and I have a sick horse so I had to be all serious  and I could not reveal any of this, nor could I check the Twitter nor watch the troll known as Dr. Drew.
> 
> And just now I said I had to check some email and some VETERINARIAN correspondence and now that ruse is TOTALLY ruined because of you all !!!
> 
> 
> *sprays Busted (tm)*


 
LMAO.. that is all too funny.


----------



## CobaltBlu

its killing me its on my DVR and i cant watch it...


----------



## CobaltBlu

yet


----------



## Bentley1

lmao @ the unibrow.  Didn't notice it til you guys pointed it out. Now I'm fixated on her freakin brows.


----------



## CocoMeow

Her pair of positively perplexing and pointy painted pageant eyebrows look unpleasantly painful and peculiar on that plastic princess porn stars picture! Someone call the POLICE!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Sorry about that *CB*! Much more importantly, I hope your sick horse is OK!


CobaltBlu said:


> this right here put me right over the edge.


----------



## bag-mania

doodle70 said:


> Maybe she's an alien?  or was abducted by aliens who forced plastic surgery on her!



You might be on to something. Doug was a guest on Coast to Coast AM a couple years ago. That is a nighttime radio show that specializes in talk about UFOs and aliens. He was promoting a web series he was working on about vampire hunters. 

Now, there's a thought. Maybe Courtney is one of the undead. That would explain her apparent horrible aging. She can't handle sunlight. 

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/guest/hutchison-doug/40568


----------



## platinum_girly

:weird::wondering
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/08/article-2058815-0EB5CCFE00000578-157_634x480.jpg


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:


> :weird::wondering
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/08/article-2058815-0EB5CCFE00000578-157_634x480.jpg


Surely some warning could have come with that post doll!


What was that, I blinked the tab shut! Was she smiling? Shocked? What was eating her eyes?


----------



## Jayne1

flsurfergirl3 said:


> omgggggg these two are sooooooo creepy looking!!!


Everyone talks about her surgery, and if she had any... *he's the one* who had some bad plastic surgery, IMO.


----------



## bag-mania

Oh wow. She must buy mascara and frosted lip gloss by the case.


----------



## platinum_girly

tweegy said:


> Surely some warning could have come with that post doll!
> 
> 
> What was that, I blinked the tab shut! Was she smiling? Shocked? What was eating her eyes?


 
Lol Coco_Belle posted it first and i felt it needed reposting with added emphasis to the WTF!!!!! factor, girl looks like she has 2 hairy caterpillars for eyebrows, i have never before seen somebody use a whole eyeshadow palette for eyebrow *ahem* contouring....


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Courtney is wearing false eyelashes and makeup rarely seen outside the world of female impersonation. I wonder if Doug is going her makeup?


----------



## CocoMeow

mistyangel74 said:


> I really can't speak for Courtney, but I'm 34, & I STILL can't wrinkle my forehead, & No botox yet. LOL! I can't help it, but I love Courtney & Doug! If their relationship does last for years, than their age difference won't seem as much. James Woods who is in 60s, dates girls who are 40 years younger. I mean look at Woody & Soon Yi, now I find them creepy!


 
You think Woody and Soon Yi are creepy? They have the exact same age difference as Doug and Court - 35 years! Except its worse. At least Soon Yi was 21 when she was married whereas Courtney was 16. Correct me if Im wrong but wasnt Soon Yi already an established actress and career woman at the time they got together? I think people are having a hard time accepting Dougs relationship because it seems so ingenuine. She is using the relationship to not just enhance a career but get a career. You dont "normal" people do this, why always men with money or fame? Not to mention she was underage and it would be considered illegal if they hadnt got married. Funny how that works.

James Woods had a 20 year difference which is also a bit different than 35 years. I mentioned earlier that in 10 years she'll be 27 and he'll be 61. I dont know but to me, that is quite the vast difference. He'll be preparing to die and shes just preparing to live.

If it IS in fact genuine, than honestly I would be happy for them, especially for putting up with all the scrutiny. I suppose only time will tell.


----------



## aklein

CocoMeow said:


> You think Woody and Soon Yi are creepy? They have the exact same age difference as Doug and Court - 35 years! Except its worse. At least Soon Yi was 21 when she was married whereas Courtney was 16. *Correct me if Im wrong but wasnt Soon Yi already an established actress and career woman at the time they got together?* I think people are having a hard time accepting Dougs relationship because it seems so ingenuine. She is using the relationship to not just enhance a career but get a career. You dont "normal" people do this, why always men with money or fame? Not to mention she was underage and it would be considered illegal if they hadnt got married. Funny how that works.
> 
> James Woods had a 20 year difference which is also a bit different than 35 years. I mentioned earlier that in 10 years she'll be 27 and he'll be 61. I dont know but to me, that is quite the vast difference. He'll be preparing to die and shes just preparing to live.
> 
> If it IS in fact genuine, than honestly I would be happy for them, especially for putting up with all the scrutiny. I suppose only time will tell.



Uh you are way off.  Soon Yi was Mia Farrow's (aka his partner) adopted daughter.  She was a college student. And started dating Woody while he was still with her mother. Oh and he also helped raise her.  Ew. Just EW.


----------



## bag-mania

Yeah, Soon-Yi and Woody were way creepier. It was as though he was  trading in the mother for the adopted daughter. Though at this point  Woody has been with Soon-Yi longer than he was with Mia. Is there a  statute of limitations for creepy marriages? 

Whatever Courtney and Doug are getting from this marriage, it is  apparently mutual. And with the sick twist of mom Krista practically  throwing her daughter into an older man's arms.


----------



## CocoMeow

aklein said:


> Uh you are way off. Soon Yi was Mia Farrow's (aka his partner) adopted daughter. She was a college student. And started dating Woody while he was still with her mother. Oh and he also helped raise her. Ew. Just EW.


----------



## Coco Belle

Soon Yi was 21 when she got together with Woody Allen. And Woody had been dating her mother Mia Farrow for 12 years at that time. Like *aklein *says, he cheated on Mia with Soon Yi. Happy families!!


----------



## CocoMeow

And they're still together right?


----------



## CocoMeow

Well hey at least he wasnt marrying his 13 year old cousin.

http://listverse.com/2008/07/20/10-famous-people-who-married-their-cousins/


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I find the Woody Allen/Soon Yi relationships very creepy considering their presumably father-daughter relationship before they "officially" started dating when she was 21. Mia had found nude photos of her taken by Woody, which is how she found out. Who knows when their romantic relationship truly started? 

Soon Yi was adopted at 8 by Mia Farrow and her then husband, but after the divorce 2 years later Woody Allen took over the father figure role. At least that's what I would imagine would happen with a 10 year old girl and a man who was 44 at the time her mother started a 12 relationship with him. Its not the age difference, or anything else that bothers me.... its the scenario on how they knew each other in the first place which creeps me out  {even more than Courtney and Doug}


*Anyhow, back to Courntey and Doug! They sure are entertaining, but you dolls make them so much more fun to chat about *


----------



## CocoMeow

Austin: "Courtney your hair is SHAG-a-delic baby.. yeahhh."
Courtney: "MMMMMMHHHHHHHMMMMMM."


----------



## platinum_girly

> 'Her breasts are real': Courtney Stodden quashes plastic surgery rumours with ultrasound on live TV (despite evidence of mysterious bump under her muscle)
> 
> If one of today's big verdicts was all too predictable, the second announcement that saw America wait with baited breath was quite a revelation.
> Teen bride Courtney Stodden, 17 , had volunteered to undergo a special TV ultrasound on Dr Drew's Lifechangers to prove that she hasn't benefited from any plastic surgery.
> 
> Ever since she rapidly rose to fame by marrying 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison, Stodden has had to fend off reports that her rather striking looks have been surgically enhanced.
> 
> Her large breasts, which are disproportionate to her tiny frame, have been widely accepted to be the result of an augmentation operation.
> 
> But today, during an on-air ultrasound, Stodden's breasts were declared authentic.
> After what seemed like a damning false start, when a spherical object was spotted underneath the muscle and tissue on one of Stodden's breasts by plastic surgeon Dr John Diaz, the blonde was unbowed.
> Dr Drew suggested that it could be an implant.
> 
> 'Unless someone drugged me and did the operation without me knowing, it isn't,' Stodden announced defiantly as her husband shuffled awkwardly in the glare of the cameras.
> But without fully seeking to explain the unidentified object, a scan from another angle seemed enough to confirm that Stodden's orbs are fully authentic.
> 
> A relieved smile breaking out across his face, Doug said unsurely: 'You see? Why would she go on national TV if they weren't real?'
> Stodden didn't manage to wriggle out of all plastic surgery accusations, however.
> While she was found to have had no major work done on her face, her inability to raise her eyebrows or wrinkle her eyes fully seemed to prove she'd used Botox.
> She didn't agree or disagree, sometimes seeming barely aware of what was actually going on.
> 
> 'I've had nothing. A knife has never touched this body,' she and told them before the examination began.
> 
> 'Let's do a full exam so we can lay this to rest,' Dr Drew told the audience, as Courtney, wearing a hospital gown, is placed under a large blue sheet, with her towering black high heels dangling over the chair.
> 
> 'If she's had plastic surgery, we're going to find out today,' proclaimed Dr Diaz.
> 
> An assistant then prepared her for the special ultrasound.
> 
> Courtney wore her usual full make-up in the appearance with her actor husband.
> She told Dr Drew that people have wrongly claimed she has had work done to her 'breasts of course and a lot of work on my face. Botox, nose job, cheek implants, chin implants.'
> 
> In an interview with E!Online earlier this year, Doug said:  'A lot of the critics are saying that Courtney is a fake. That's she's a Barbie doll, fake boobs, fake lips, fake nose, fake hair - but God was her only plastic surgeon.'
> Courtney added: 'I was born this way out of the womb. Like, hello world!'
> Meanwhile, the controversial couple also had a sit-down interview with the TV doctor where they show him inside photos of their bedroom.
> 
> 'Do you love these home shots Dr Drew?' Courtney purred to the speechless presenter as they viewed photographs of Courtney dressed just in pink underwear, holding a lollipop while being embraced by her husband.
> 'I'm dressed really modestly thank you,' she said, prior to the photographs being shown which featured her with her dog and with her husband Doug.
> 
> The couple, who shot to fame after tying the knot back in May when Courtney was just 16-years-old and Doug 50, also discuss their recent removal from a local pumpkin patch due to Courtney's revealing attire.
> 
> 'The women were coming up to the manager and complaining,' Courtney recalls, adding sarcastically 'because of the kids,' while making quotation mark gestures with her fingers as she sways back and forth on the couch.
> 'There were also a lot of people there who were enjoying, they wanted to take pictures with us,' added Doug.
> 
> 'We even overheard a dad say to his little girl "Oh look honey, they have a pumpkin patch girl this year,' while Courtney importantly notes: 'The dads loved it!'
> 'There was a handful of concerned moms who went to the owners and said "get her out" so we were escorted out,' Doug recalled.
> 
> The fame-seeker is hoping to star in her own reality TV show with her older husband after they met with MTV producers two weeks ago.

























Source: DailyMail


----------



## PrincessMe

girlsnstilettos said:


> Courtney is wearing false eyelashes and makeup rarely seen outside the world of female impersonation. I wonder if Doug is going her makeup?


 u know u are probably rite  its the only thing that make sense


----------



## Coco Belle

That weave


----------



## ShoeFanatic

platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail




*If her boobs are real, then she's a freak of nature to have 
0 % body fat and have a D chest....
Tyra Banks get the same test on national TV and there are photos where you can see the implants in her as well..
I didn't believe the test either..

*


----------



## mockinglee

If you told me they were fake, I'd believe it. But if you told me they are real...I'd raise a non-botoxed brow, but I could also believe it. No one who has implants would need to wear a bikini THAT padded, nor clear bra straps to hold up her (probably also enormously padded) bra. A 17-yr. old with a boobjob should be perky enough to not need a bra at all. And if you were so desperate to look busty that you'd wear floaties inside your bikini and paint on boobbrows, well, you would've just gotten bigger implants in the first place.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I cant wait to see the is up next for the All American Girl!!


----------



## katlun

Please god do not let these two reproduce!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Surely some warning could have come with that post doll!
> 
> 
> What was that, I blinked the tab shut! Was she smiling? Shocked? What was eating her eyes?





We need to send out a search party...Tweegy has not been seen since this post! I hope she is just recovering from the photo...

signing out at 10:30 Pacific time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## kayti

OMG, I just read through this entire 150-page thread and watched all the vids! I am hooked. Can't wait for the reality show! There are some *rilly* lovingly laughable comments here.


----------



## Coco Belle

I just realised why she's always licking her lips like that. It's not just because she's an Iguana Sex Goddess.

I take benzos for a condition that I have. I can only take them for max 2-3 days at a time because the particular off-label effect that I need can cease if you take them for too long at a stretch. But apparently there are pillheads out there that do take them all the time though.

The top side effects are dry mouth, drowsiness and a general feeling that you're an extra in a stoner movie. Ladies, I confess, I behave like Court for a good three days out of every month. I too am a [part-time] Iguana Sex Goddess. And if Court isn't a pillhead, I'm also Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> We need to send out a search party...Tweegy has not been seen since this post! I hope she is just recovering from the photo...
> 
> signing out at 10:30 Pacific time.








....................................


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Jayne1

mistyangel74 said:


> Awww. I'll always have a crush on "Percy." I think he is still  handsome
> ihttp://images.wikia.com/lostpedia/images/7/79/DHlrg.jpg


That's what he used to look like?  I had no idea he was nice looking before...


----------



## TulsaMINI

First post to this thread...I love reading all your comments! 

I saw an old episode of What Not to Wear yesterday with Denise the flight attendant. Her affectations were very much like Courtney. So weird. The lip thing! STOP!

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/what-not-to-wear/denise-makeover-pictures.htm


----------



## tweegy

TulsaMINI said:


> First post to this thread...I love reading all your comments!
> 
> I saw an old episode of What Not to Wear yesterday with Denise the flight attendant. Her affectations were very much like Courtney. So weird. The lip thing! STOP!
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/what-not-to-wear/denise-makeover-pictures.htm




Welcome doll!!! 


Enjoy the Swag wag.....and the FRESH Red Bell Pepper!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ALERT NASA and the Science Channel. 
And for the love of Humanity, alert the official Theoretical Physicist of the Celeb Subforum, Michio  Kaku ()

There is something very very wrong with the sun. IT IS SLIPPERY!!

*sprays Doomed (TM)*



CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Blissfully baking my early-bird bod beneath the sizzling rays of the slippery sun before preparing myself for a delightfully divine day! *
9 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> ALERT NASA and the Science Channel.
> And for the love of Humanity, alert the official Theoretical Physicist of the Celeb Subforum, Michio  Kaku ()
> 
> There is something very very wrong with the sun. IT IS SLIPPERY!!
> 
> *sprays Doomed (TM)*
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Blissfully baking my early-bird bod beneath the sizzling rays of the slippery sun before preparing myself for a delightfully divine day! *
> 9 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply



OMG!!!! Have we gotten word from the officials as to why this phenomenon has happened??!! 

In a time like this there is one person who can give insight into this...


----------



## CocoMeow

mistyangel74 said:


> Awww. I'll always have a crush on "Percy." I think he is still handsome
> ihttp://images.wikia.com/lostpedia/images/7/79/DHlrg.jpg


 
Lol I used to have a thing for him too in that movie.. I still think hes cute


----------



## aklein

Coco Belle said:


> I just realised why she's always licking her lips like that. It's not just because she's an Iguana Sex Goddess.
> 
> I take benzos for a condition that I have. I can only take them for max 2-3 days at a time because the particular off-label effect that I need can cease if you take them for too long at a stretch. But apparently there are pillheads out there that do take them all the time though.
> 
> The top side effects are dry mouth, drowsiness and a general feeling that you're an extra in a stoner movie. Ladies, I confess, I behave like Court for a good three days out of every month. I too am a [part-time] Iguana Sex Goddess. And if Court isn't a pillhead, I'm also Abraham Lincoln.



Please tell me you are this version of Lincoln


----------



## Coco Belle

lol


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## tweegy

Bwahaha!!!


----------



## Serina

Love this thread!!! This girl cracks me up:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Is everyone OK? Especially you people in the Hollywood area? 

That slippery sun situation sounds super serious!!!!

OK, so some ultrasound techs are quoted on celebltchy saying maybe the ultrasound wasnt RILL!!!

http://******/rwLdvp



> So yesterday we reported on advance clips from 17 year-old Courtney Stodden&#8217;s Dr. Drew &#8220;Lifechangers&#8221; appearance where she got an ultrasound to determine whether her breasts are &#8220;rill,&#8221; as she, her stage mother and her 51 year-old husband have all insisted on. When I covered this, I mentioned that the sonogram probably wouldn&#8217;t reveal anything and that perhaps Courtney has had non-traditional enlargement where she&#8217;s had fat transferred to her breasts. I just never thought that she would willingly get a sonogram when she has breast implants that could easily be seen. This girl has been trained to be shameless, though, and even when the plastic surgeon revealed that she had implants she denied it and said &#8220;no, I don&#8217;t have implants.&#8221;
> 
> Then, as Evil Beet reports, the sonogram expert and the plastic surgeon totally backtracked and said &#8220;It could be bone.&#8221; You could tell they were just covering for her because they felt awkward pointing out that she was a blatant liar. It was ridiculous.
> 
> However, at least two potentially knowledgeable people commented on Dr. Drew&#8217;s site that the ultrasound wasn&#8217;t performed correctly. *User Jamie wrote &#8220;I&#8217;ve been an ultrasound tech for 17 years. I saw the episode today and have been bothered ever since. Like someone else who posted said&#8230;the tech on the show is using the wrong transducer. The first images they were showing were not even of breast tissue it was of her liver! When they briefly scan her again from a different angle it was still hard to tell because they were using the wrong transducer! This proved nothing. I could care less about this girl. But, if this is a legitimate medical show it failed today! Do a real ultrasound!&#8221;*
> 
> True, the show really did fail. They failed by putting this creature on, they failed by not doing the ultrasound correctly (allegedly) and then they failed by accepting her lies and weakly backtracking. Either there was an implant there or there wasn&#8217;t. Don&#8217;t just take that girl at her word, that was the whole point of the ultrasound. If you&#8217;re going to pull a stupid stunt like that at least do it right.


----------



## tweegy

Doll I've been checking the news and no one is reporting this!!??? I think its a cover up!!! 

Thank goodness Courtney believes we should all know the truth!! 



CobaltBlu said:


> Is everyone OK? Especially you people in the Hollywood area?
> 
> That slippery sun situation sounds super serious!!!!
> 
> OK, so some ultrasound techs are quoted on celebltchy saying maybe the ultrasound wasnt RILL!!!
> 
> http://******/rwLdvp


----------



## CobaltBlu

The sun seems solid over here....this paltry phenomenon may miraculously be limited to luscious LA....

I am glad you are OK tweegy. I would hate to see the slippery sun scorch you!!

I just hope everyone checks in. I have followed the Twitter Feed for Michio Kaku (Official Theoretical Physicist of the Celebrity Subforum () ) and there were no tweets about this....


----------



## CobaltBlu

No way she knews what sapid and smaze mean!! NO WAY!!!



CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Sexily stepping my saucy-self into a shining spritz of showering serenity as sapid smaze rises from my shape & unto the sultry seeing-glass*
8 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



***

SuperErizzle Super E-Rizzle 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Why not just say "Getting out of the shower and the mirrors are all steamy from the hot water"? You are ridiculous.
7 hours ago 

LeahKnauer Leah Knauer 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Do you smoke a sultry bowl of crack before every titillating tweet?
7 hours ago


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> No way she knews what sapid and smaze mean!! NO WAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Sexily stepping my saucy-self into a shining spritz of showering serenity as sapid smaze rises from my shape & unto the sultry seeing-glass*
> 8 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> SuperErizzle Super E-Rizzle
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Why not just say "Getting out of the shower and the mirrors are all steamy from the hot water"? You are ridiculous.
> 7 hours ago
> 
> LeahKnauer Leah Knauer
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Do you smoke a sultry bowl of crack before every titillating tweet?
> 7 hours ago



I don't even know what sapid smaze means.  If I Google it, will I be scarred for life?


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> No way she knews what sapid and smaze mean!! NO WAY!!!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Sexily stepping my saucy-self into a shining spritz of showering serenity as sapid smaze rises from my shape & unto the sultry seeing-glass*
> 8 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Yeah, I'm calling shenanigans on this one. No chance of Courtney having that kind of vocabulary. So either Doug helped her on this or our girl has started reading the dictionary.


----------



## Coco Belle

DivineMissM said:


> I don't even know what sapid smaze means.  If I Google it, will I be scarred for life?



Sapid = having a savory flavor

smaze = smoke + haze

i.e. never fear, she is making very little sense


----------



## DiorDeVille

Coco Belle said:


> And if Court isn't a pillhead, I'm also Abraham Lincoln.


 
No worries here - your role as Abraham Lincoln will NEVER happen. 

Am I the only one who really hopes she's lying about her age, because if she's not, she's a (very unlikeable) kid being exploited by a creepy 50+ year old queen and her own mother to make money / get in the spotlight?


----------



## DivineMissM

Coco Belle said:


> Sapid = having a savory flavor
> 
> smaze = smoke + haze
> 
> i.e. never fear, she is making very little sense



Thanks!  This heifer is nuts.


----------



## Coco Belle

DiorDeVille said:


> *Am I the only one* who really hopes she's lying about her age, because if she's not, she's a (very unlikeable) kid being exploited by a creepy 50+ year old queen and her own mother to make money / get in the spotlight?



You are not, my good woman...


----------



## DiorDeVille

Coco Belle said:


> You are not, my good woman...


 
  I have a sneaking suspicion it's almost every single one of us who has seen her unfortunate career unfold....

The Dr. Drew segment was painful.

Her husband is definitely gay.  Which is good! It means she's not lying about being a virgin at her wedding! (Or now....)


----------



## Coco Belle

diordeville said:


>


----------



## DivineMissM

DiorDeVille said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion it's almost every single one of us who has seen her unfortunate career unfold....
> 
> The Dr. Drew segment was painful.
> 
> Her husband is definitely gay.  Which is good!* It means she's not lying about being a virgin at her wedding! (Or now....)*



I think it's safe to say those two aren't having sex with each other, but I wouldn't go as far as to say she's a virgin.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Eh, true.  Good point.  

I guess I didn't think that someone might want to hook up with her for free ... but perhaps I underestimate the draw of Victoria's Secret's top padded miracle bra on the opposite sex.


----------



## platinum_girly

She is disappointing me, she was funny up until a point. But i detest liars, and as far as i am concerned she could either blatantly refuse to talk about her alleged PS or she could admit to it. But getting that ultrasound and whatnot done and it being a complete set up and not even RILL just lowers her in my eyes. Who really cares if she has implants or not? I mean MOST 'celebrities' have implants, and what?!


----------



## tweegy

They look somewhat norm...


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Just a girl and her best shoe-shopping buddy out for a stroll.

IDK, it looks like she sat in something to me.  Still an outfit for attention.


----------



## bethy_29

Yes, stripper shoes aren't really the norm for trekking through Disneyland, are they?


----------



## tweegy

DiorDeVille said:


> ^Just a girl and her best shoe-shopping buddy out for a stroll.
> 
> IDK, it looks like she sat in something to me.  Still an outfit for attention.




But that is unconventional from what we usually see her wearing.... no visible clear bra straps, no promiscuous boots, no latex body hugging dress and no bending over Fresh Bell peppers ..it's almost a undercover look...had she worn a wig I doubt anyone would have known it was her....


Except for Doug's creepy smile...


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> No way she knews what sapid and smaze mean!! NO WAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Sexily stepping my saucy-self into a shining spritz of showering serenity as sapid smaze rises from my shape & unto the sultry seeing-glass*
> 8 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> SuperErizzle Super E-Rizzle
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Why not just say "Getting out of the shower and the mirrors are all steamy from the hot water"? You are ridiculous.
> 7 hours ago
> 
> LeahKnauer Leah Knauer
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Do you smoke a sultry bowl of crack before every titillating tweet?
> 7 hours ago


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> God Bless our tremendous troops! youtube.com/watch?v=6oaX7f
> 1 hour ago



And the link that was in the tweet!:


----------



## DivineMissM

DiorDeVille said:


> ^Eh, true.  Good point.
> 
> I guess I didn't think that someone might want to hook up with her for free ... but perhaps I underestimate the draw of *Wal-Mart's* top padded miracle bra on the opposite sex.



Fixed it for 'ya, love.   

She probably doesn't look too bad in the dark.  Or with beer goggles.  Or both.



platinum_girly said:


> She is disappointing me, she was funny up until a point. But i detest liars, and as far as i am concerned she could either blatantly refuse to talk about her alleged PS or she could admit to it. But getting that ultrasound and whatnot done and it being a complete set up and not even RILL just lowers her in my eyes. Who really cares if she has implants or not? I mean MOST 'celebrities' have implants, and what?!



I don't get that either.  I guess they (celebs who deny having work done) want us to think they're just blessed by God...that they have something special that you can't get from any plastic surgeon.


----------



## DiorDeVille

DivineMissM said:


> Fixed it for 'ya, love.


 
Thanx for RILL, doll!!! 

Her use of "sapid" tells me that she has the thesaurus.com ap on her iphone.  And wears it out.


----------



## CocoMeow

mistyangel74 said:


> a fan posted this photo of Doug & Courtney alone together at Disneyland with no cameras following them, & look, Courtney is not wearing her usual skimpy clothes, they just looked like any other couple, I thought that was lovely to see
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/153626299


 
Maybe she learned her lesson after getting kicked out of the patch.

Am I the only one that finds it comical Doug took his child bride on a date to Disneyworld?


----------



## BasketsOfLove

is this girl a singer? ive never heard of her. is she famous in america?


----------



## tweegy

BasketsOfLove said:


> is this girl a singer? ive never heard of her. is she famous in america?




Welcome!!!! 


 Another [del]victim[/del] curious onlooker!!!! Doll you have to read the thread from the beginning to experience the sultry wondrous that is Courtney with a C not a K like the other one...Don't worry we will be right here cheering you on!! 

And you have the proper name for Bish Basket giving I must say!


----------



## VuittonsLover

I cannot wait for the Reality Show.. I find myself just looking for more train wreck photos.


----------



## Tacky

Holy cow. My daughter is 16 and I cannot believe that this girl is her age. What kind of parents let their 16yo daughter marry a 51 year old man?! Good God.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Is she on an airplane? Hot air balloon? 





@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
*As I rise against the angelic airflow - I allow it to dance across my soul - for it fills me up w/the avid abundance of allurement itself...
*43 minutes ago via web
Favorite Retweet Reply
replies &#8595;

de_la_perry Call Me Stacy 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden ...are you smoking?
17 minutes ago 


hayley247 Hayley Springer 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden that was beautiful
28 minutes ago 

BeautifulRicky Ricky &#10084; Richards 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden ??? #WTF
28 minutes ago 
»

master_mc_esq Michael Welsh 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden Im pretty stoned myself too, but im not letting no incubus fill me up with a abundance of anything. #runandtellthat
28 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ :lolots:


----------



## CocoMeow

BasketsOfLove said:


> is this girl a singer? ive never heard of her. is she famous in america?


 
Hardly famous and shes an aspiring singer, although shes pretty terrible.


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> Is she on an airplane? Hot air balloon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> *As I rise against the angelic airflow - I allow it to dance across my soul - for it fills me up w/the avid abundance of allurement itself...
> *43 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> replies &#8595;
> 
> de_la_perry Call Me Stacy
> @
> @CourtneyStodden ...are you smoking?
> 17 minutes ago
> 
> 
> hayley247 Hayley Springer
> @
> @CourtneyStodden that was beautiful
> 28 minutes ago
> 
> BeautifulRicky Ricky &#10084; Richards
> @
> @CourtneyStodden ??? #WTF
> 28 minutes ago
> »
> 
> master_mc_esq Michael Welsh
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Im pretty stoned myself too, but im not letting no incubus fill me up with a abundance of anything. #runandtellthat
> 28 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Jumping on a trampoline?  Riding a rollercoaster?  On an escalator?


----------



## CobaltBlu

I dont know!!  I wish the All American Girl would be more fearlessly fastidious about ferociously forking over the photos.


----------



## tweegy

WRONG! She's driving a car off a ramp! 



CobaltBlu said:


> Is she on an airplane? Hot air balloon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> *As I rise against the angelic airflow - I allow it to dance across my soul - for it fills me up w/the avid abundance of allurement itself...
> *43 minutes ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply
> replies &#8595;
> 
> de_la_perry Call Me Stacy
> @
> @CourtneyStodden ...are you smoking?
> 17 minutes ago
> 
> 
> hayley247 Hayley Springer
> @
> @CourtneyStodden that was beautiful
> 28 minutes ago
> 
> BeautifulRicky Ricky &#10084; Richards
> @
> @CourtneyStodden ??? #WTF
> 28 minutes ago
> »
> 
> master_mc_esq Michael Welsh
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Im pretty stoned myself too, but im not letting no incubus fill me up with a abundance of anything. #runandtellthat
> 28 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## tweegy

And there is is folks!! She's back on!!



> *@CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden
> Deeply desire just a little more of yours truly? 'LIKE' the official facebook page of Courtney Stodden now! Facebook.com/CourtStodden
> 8 hours ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply*
> replies &#8595;
> 
> elizabutt Potato Nation
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Did someone write this tweet in Japanese and then google translate it back into English? That's what it sounds like.
> 7 hours ago
> 
> Swr1976 Shawn Rivers
> @
> @CourtneyStodden you post some weird *** ****.
> 8 hours ago
> 
> jess_unicorn Jess A. Mess
> @
> @CourtneyStodden what?!? There's a little MORE of you?!?!?!?!
> 8 hours ago


----------



## CocoMeow

Does anyone know when her reality show is coming out?


----------



## DiorDeVille

CobaltBlu said:


> master_mc_esq Michael Welsh
> @
> @CourtneyStodden Im pretty stoned myself too, but im not letting no incubus fill me up with a abundance of anything. #runandtellthat
> 28 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


 
#runandtellthat -   :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

Xoxo!!! 



> CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Restlessly rolling around the creamy satin center of this pillowy bed as my bodily being becomes kindled w/the contagiousness of cupidity
> 40 minutes ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

hahah.....that is something, really....

cupidity. That's excellent!


----------



## Jennifer_C

The tweets make me want to vomit


----------



## DiorDeVille

^But....but .... how can "cupidity" be anything but delightful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Cupidity_....:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

I know, right? its great!!


----------



## doodle70

So it seems Cupidity is as contagious as Stupidity?


----------



## DivineMissM

(from dictionary.com)
cu·pid·i·ty
noun
eager or excessive desire, especially to possess something; greed; avarice.


Hmm...


----------



## Jennifer_C

DiorDeVille said:


> ^But....but .... how can "cupidity" be anything but delightful!



:giggles:


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG.....


You knew it was coming, right....

*sprays CUPIDITY (TM) The Second Sensual and Scinitillating Scent of the Love that Ignited the World on Fire (TM)*


yea....I know ignited the world on fire is redundant but she said it first. Word is they are working on the topnotes for Redundant (TM) which will be a unisex fragrance.


----------



## WaffleCloth

can't believe u guys waste ur time talking about these two losers


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Courtney's ex boyfriend, is that you?????  


CobaltBlu said:


> OMG.....
> 
> 
> You knew it was coming, right....
> 
> *sprays CUPIDITY (TM) The Second Sensual and Scinitillating Scent of the Love that Ignited the World on Fire (TM)*
> 
> 
> yea....I know ignited the world on fire is redundant but she said it first. Word is they are working on the topnotes for Redundant (TM) which will be a unisex fragrance.


 
YES.  I want some CUPIDITY (TM) for when my World is on Fire (TM).  

What are the top-notes?


----------



## New-New

^lavender, boiled onions, smegma, and aquanet?


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Coco Belle

New-New said:


> ^lavender, boiled onions, smegma, and aquanet?



Oh, how I lol'd. And how I wished I had not seen the word "smegma" on tPF.


----------



## mrskolar09

A lovely fragrance... and just in time for holiday gift giving!

There are some lucky ladies on my gift list, for rill


----------



## DiorDeVille

^YAY! Dancing in mist of CUPIDITY (TM)!

(the top notes? Pure genius. That deserves a Swag Wagon. My sides ache from laughing with World on Fire (TM) being ravishingly re-inacted in my heart.)


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG.....
> 
> 
> You knew it was coming, right....
> 
> *sprays CUPIDITY (TM) The Second Sensual and Scinitillating Scent of the Love that Ignited the World on Fire (TM)*
> 
> 
> yea....I know ignited the world on fire is redundant but she said it first. Word is they are working on the topnotes for Redundant (TM) which will be a unisex fragrance.




Hang on to your fragrance tester doll!! Cause she has unveiled this gem! 




> CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> 
> My dangerously desirous  hunger is sweetly appetizing for a hot soppy cream-cone that fluently  overflows w/nothing but ssslippery excitement!
> 
> 3  hours ago





***Sprays Ssslippery excitement TM***


----------



## doodle70

I'll never be able to eat an ice cream cone again.


----------



## DivineMissM

tweegy said:


> CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> 
> My dangerously desirous  hunger is sweetly appetizing for a  hot soppy cream-cone that fluently  overflows w/nothing but ssslippery  excitement!
> 
> 3  hours ago




Now she's just f***ing with us.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## DiorDeVille

DivineMissM said:


> Now she's just f***ing with us.


 
   

+1.


----------



## mrskolar09

I'll never enjoy my frozen desserts in quite the same way again.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She is really close to having a boxed set of 5 fragrances in time for christmas!!

Ssslippery Excitement (TM) sounds like it could be from her Personal Products line, however, or even her clothing line.....

Beautiful Truth (TM)
Genius Move (TM)
Cupidity (TM)

We have so much marketing to do, and so many personal appearances to plan!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She is really close to having a boxed set of 5 fragrances in time for christmas!!
> 
> Ssslippery Excitement (TM) sounds like it could be from her Personal Products line, however, or even her clothing line.....
> 
> Beautiful Truth (TM)
> Genius Move (TM)
> Cupidity (TM)
> 
> We have so much marketing to do, and so many personal appearances to plan!!!


Uuuuuuhuh Uuuuuuhuh!!


----------



## Love my Tanos

Sweetpea83 said:


>



^^^ Lots and lots and lots of 

I only hope she's talking about an ice cream cone, and not something else.

I wish someone would burn this idiot's thesaurus! 'hot soppy'? Really?


----------



## mockinglee

> My dangerously desirous hunger is sweetly appetizing for a hot soppy cream-cone that fluently overflows w/nothing but ssslippery excitement!



Wait, how can an ice cream cone be "hot", unless...she's not talking about....oh my...


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^^yup.


----------



## guccimamma

mockinglee said:


> Wait, how can an ice cream cone be "hot", unless...she's not talking about....oh my...



maybe she's talking about a baked potato


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Yes, baked potato, potahto, baked ..:weird:.. shhhhhhh.... it's going to be okay, Bazaar.....go to your happy place....

:doggie:


----------



## redney

WOW! It took me 3 nights of reading on and off but I finally made it through this entire thread.  I've been on the PF for years and this thread is seriously the best.thread.evah!!

Gotta say, Miss Thang is a *hot mess* but I'm giving her props for hot messing herself from zero to a zillion on the famewhoring scale. For RILL! She and Kodfather II are brills for orchestrating her acceleration to the tops of our trashy reality gossip/TV culture in such a short period of time. They beat Kim K & the original Kodfather at their own famewhoring game.

Gonna be around this thread for RILLS.


----------



## CobaltBlu

redney said:


> WOW! It took me 3 nights of reading on and off but I finally made it through this entire thread.  I've been on the PF for years and this thread is seriously the best.thread.evah!!
> 
> Gotta say, Miss Thang is a *hot mess* but I'm giving her props for hot messing herself from zero to a zillion on the famewhoring scale. For RILL! She and Kodfather II are brills for orchestrating her acceleration to the tops of our trashy reality gossip/TV culture in such a short period of time. They beat Kim K & the original Kodfather at their own famewhoring game.
> 
> Gonna be around this thread for RILLS.




Welcome!!!

*snaps clear bra straps and sprays CUPIDITY (TM)*

Remember, if she gets too hot to handle, go outside and spray yourself down with a garden hose and have a popsicle!   raaaarwww, and  Meow


----------



## redney

^^Thanks, CB!! Got my sugar-free gum & lipSTICK at the ready too.

The letters S and G are back!

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Seduction swims sensuously throughout my soul and softly whispers sweet sentiments as a stream of silk spills over it's every secret  XOs

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Lacing down my provocative garter as a glimpse of the gleaming sun gushes intimately in upon me & grapples a taste of my gingering essence.

Damn garter laces, again. Can someone get this poor girl proper garter straps. & make 'em clear, willya?


----------



## CobaltBlu

NEW FRAGRANCE!!

*sprays Gingering Essence(TM)*


The first one makes me want a shower though. ew. 



redney said:


> The letters S and G are back!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Seduction swims sensuously throughout my soul and softly whispers sweet sentiments as a stream of silk spills over it's every secret  XOs
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Lacing down my provocative garter as a glimpse of the gleaming sun gushes intimately in upon me & grapples a taste of my gingering essence.
> 
> Damn garter laces, again. Can someone get this poor girl proper garter straps. & make 'em clear, willya?


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> WOW! It took me 3 nights of reading on and off but I finally made it through this entire thread.  I've been on the PF for years and this thread is seriously the best.thread.evah!!
> 
> Gotta say, Miss Thang is a *hot mess* but I'm giving her props for hot messing herself from zero to a zillion on the famewhoring scale. For RILL! She and Kodfather II are brills for orchestrating her acceleration to the tops of our trashy reality gossip/TV culture in such a short period of time. They beat Kim K & the original Kodfather at their own famewhoring game.
> 
> Gonna be around this thread for RILLS.




Doll, congrats!!! You stuck with it and persevered which may be classed as a goal in the bishes hand book which is a no no but its all good! 

Folks, always ask 'why is Courtney relevant?' 'What does she do?' This cannot be simply explained. To absorb the truly luscious slippery essence that is courtney you have to read the thread in its entirety. 

So now that you have accomplished this we present to you, the Swag Wag!! 








Congrats!! 

That Bell pepper is FRESH!


----------



## redney

^^ WOW, thanks for the Swag Wag, tweegy. I am honored. And thanks especially for making sure the bell pepper is FRESH! that's how I (and our muse Mrs. H) LOVE 'em!! nothing but the best in this thread!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, congrats!!! You stuck with it and persevered which may be classed as a goal in the bishes hand book which is a no no but its all good!
> 
> *Folks, always ask 'why is Courtney relevant?' 'What does she do?' This cannot be simply explained. To absorb the truly luscious slippery essence that is courtney you have to read the thread in its entirety.
> *
> So now that you have accomplished this we present to you, the Swag Wag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> That Bell pepper is FRESH!




Tweegy doll, this is just so so very true. Courtney just IS. 

To think that a year ago her scintillating star had not even graced our gorgeous galaxy.


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> *snaps clear bra straps and sprays CUPIDITY (TM)*
> 
> Remember, if she gets too hot to handle, go outside and spray yourself down with a garden hose and have a popsicle!   raaaarwww, and  Meow


 
+1!!  Yay, we got redney on board!!


----------



## redney

Pursegrrl said:


> +1!! Yay, we got redney on board!!


 
Oh yeah!! 
redney reporting for Bish duty! :salute:


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> ^^ WOW, thanks for the Swag Wag, tweegy. I am honored. And thanks especially for making sure the bell pepper is FRESH! that's how I (and our muse Mrs. H) LOVE 'em!! nothing but the best in this thread!



No worries doll. Sometimes something so profound and special graces us that we have to stop, side eye it and then read the thread about it all while girding our loins til the finish!! You my friend have done just that!! Its what you and the recent members who finished reading the thread  (and have probably become catatonic cause they have not posted since announcing they did) deserve.

And yes, I always ensure that the Red Bell Pepper is Farm Fresh!! We have not progressed to full fresh pumpkins just yet! 



CobaltBlu said:


> Tweegy doll, this is just so so very true. Courtney just IS.
> 
> *To think that a year ago her scintillating star had not even graced our gorgeous galaxy. *
> 
> gifsoup.com/view/204031/the-more-you-know-o.gif


Doll, I just cannot remember a time before .....I know how Bizarre must feel!


----------



## DiorDeVille

redney said:


> WOW! It took me 3 nights of reading on and off but I finally made it through this entire thread.  I've been on the PF for years and this thread is seriously the best.thread.evah!!
> 
> Gotta say, Miss Thang is a *hot mess* but I'm giving her props for hot messing herself from zero to a zillion on the famewhoring scale. For RILL! She and Kodfather II are brills for orchestrating her acceleration to the tops of our trashy reality gossip/TV culture in such a short period of time. They beat Kim K & the original Kodfather at their own famewhoring game.
> 
> Gonna be around this thread for RILLS.


 
 Yes!  You have captured the essence of our muse! Congenial congrats and warmest of willowy wild wecomes!!!!



redney said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Lacing down my provocative garter as a glimpse of the gleaming sun gushes intimately in upon me & grapples a taste of my gingering essence.


 
Soooooo.... *snaps sugar-free gum* .... she was dressin', and some sun came through her window, smacked her down in a wrestling move - I mean, "grapple" - and bit her "gingering essence" ....?  Ami readin' this rite fo' RILL?  *SNAP*

Was the sun wearing a ski mask? 



tweegy said:


> No worries doll. Sometimes something so profound and special graces us that we have to stop, side eye it and then read the thread about it all while girding our loins til the finish!! You my friend have done just that!! Its what you and the recent members who finished reading the thread (and have probably become catatonic cause they have not posted since announcing they did) deserve.


 
I would love an Essence of Girded Loins Mist - Dolls, what can we do to entice our heavenly histrionic hubris-having hussy to include this in her tantalizingly twatterific tweets?

Bodacious Brainstormers, BEGIN!


----------



## guccimamma

i occasionally drop in, and notice that the bellpepper is a recurring theme....

why is the bellpepper signifigant????


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> No worries doll. Sometimes something so profound and special graces us that we have to stop, side eye it and then read the thread about it all while girding our loins til the finish!! You my friend have done just that!! Its what you and the recent members who finished reading the thread  (and have probably become catatonic cause they have not posted since announcing they did) deserve.
> 
> And yes, I always ensure that the Red Bell Pepper is Farm Fresh!! We have not progressed to full fresh pumpkins just yet!
> 
> 
> Doll, I just cannot remember a time before .....I know how Bizarre must feel!




Doll, I have planted several kinds of pumpkins in my garden of delights this very autumn. I am hoping to have pumpkins for the swag wag before the end of the year.....

*hair toss*

*adjusts serpent armband*


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> i occasionally drop in, and notice that the bellpepper is a recurring theme....
> 
> why is the bellpepper signifigant????


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...d-doug-hutchison-690115-109.html#post20127915

your welcome!


----------



## CobaltBlu

i will leave it here, too tweegy....because its a gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## tweegy

Doll, I didnt have the heart to repost it... the bell pepper is no longer fresh! 





CobaltBlu said:


> i will leave it here, too tweegy....because its a gift that keeps on giving...
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305387_272929586074118_246066585427085_888747_185834806_n.jpg


----------



## Coco Belle

redney said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Lacing down my provocative garter as a glimpse of the gleaming sun gushes intimately in upon me & grapples a taste of my gingering essence.



...omg.

So... the sun "grapple[d]" a "taste" of her "essence"? Am I reading this right? Is Court the victim of some kind cosmic sex assault?

Also: Court: if your "essence" is "gingering", get thee to an OB/GYN, like STAT. i don't know what that means, but it sounds like it burns.


----------



## Serina

Girls; I hereby propose a production of "What Would Courtney Do" bracelets!!


----------



## bag-mania

Coco Belle said:


> Also: Court: if your "essence" is "gingering", get thee to an OB/GYN, like STAT. i don't know what that means, but it sounds like it burns.



No amount of Monistat in the world can get rid of a gingering essence.


----------



## tweegy

Coco Belle said:


> ...omg.
> 
> So... the sun "grapple[d]" a "taste" of her "essence"? Am I reading this right? Is Court the victim of some kind cosmic sex assault?
> 
> Also: Court: if your "essence" is "gingering", get thee to an OB/GYN, like STAT. i don't know what that means, but it sounds like it burns.






> http://twitter.com/TheTPFBishes On Thursday, November 17, 2011, @TheTPFBishes  said:
> 
> Presenting! Courtney Stodden Thread Quote of the day!:  Coco Belle "Also: Court: if your "essence" is "gingering", get thee to  an OB/GYN, like STAT. i don't know what that means, but it sounds like  it burns.
> 
> Reply


----------



## tweegy

Serina said:


> Girls; I hereby propose a production of "What Would Courtney Do" bracelets!!



I think we've found the brand name for the FRESH bell peppers!


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> No amount of Monistat in the world can get rid of a gingering essence.



Tweegy!!!! Is there monistat in the swag wag??? Because with this gingering essence situation (probably caused by the Pumpkin Patch Princess Shorts Incident) we need to make sure that is in there!!!


----------



## Coco Belle

tweegy said:


>



OMG I got a Swag Wag!!1!
And finally I have been debuted on Twitter. Fame is but a heartbeat away. All I need to do is marry an ancient gay man and start twanging my transparent bra straps all over town.

Court honey, I can't thank you enough. If you hadn't been the Pumpkin Patch Princess, and then described your resulting nasty gynecological ailment, I would have missed this opportunity! FROM THIS MOMENT FORWARD OUR DESTINIES ARE FOREVER INTERTWINED


----------



## tweegy

cobaltblu said:


> tweegy!!!! Is there monistat in the swag wag??? Because with this gingering essence situation (probably caused by the pumpkin patch princess shorts incident) we need to make sure that is in there!!!




project!!!


----------



## tweegy

Presenting! 

The Updated Swag Wag!! WITH Monistat!! 








> TheTPFBishes  TPF Bishes &#10004;
> Gingering Essence from FRESH Red bell peppers got you down? Have a Swag Wag now with Monistat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 seconds ago


----------



## aklein

Coco Belle said:


> ...omg.
> 
> So... the sun "grapple[d]" a "taste" of her "essence"? Am I reading this right? Is Court the victim of some kind cosmic sex assault?
> 
> Also: Court: if your "essence" is "gingering", get thee to an OB/GYN, like STAT. i don't know what that means, but it sounds like it burns.



Well she is known for wearing RILL short shorts and her Baywatch bathing suit was all up in her business, so it would surprise me if that is what she meant.
Our dear Courtney suffers for her art, doll.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> OMG I got a Swag Wag!!1!
> And finally I have been debuted on Twitter. Fame is but a heartbeat away. All I need to do is marry an ancient gay man and start twanging my transparent bra straps all over town.
> 
> Court honey, I can't thank you enough. If you hadn't been the Pumpkin Patch Princess, and then described your resulting nasty gynecological ailment, I would have missed this opportunity! *FROM THIS MOMENT FORWARD OUR DESTINIES ARE FOREVER INTERTWINED*



***Sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)***

Dance in the magnificent mist, Coco Belle, for surely as I draw breath, verily this honor is long overdue you, darling!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Presenting!
> 
> The Updated Swag Wag!! WITH Monistat!!


----------



## tweegy

Coco Belle said:


> OMG I got a Swag Wag!!1!
> And finally I have been debuted on Twitter. Fame is but a heartbeat away. All I need to do is marry an ancient gay man and start twanging my transparent bra straps all over town.
> 
> Court honey, I can't thank you enough. If you hadn't been the Pumpkin Patch Princess, and then described your resulting nasty gynecological ailment, I would have missed this opportunity! FROM THIS MOMENT FORWARD OUR DESTINIES ARE FOREVER INTERTWINED




You've hit it big doll!! ALL 93 (Could be 80-ish by the time they see the bell pepper pic) I dont think I've every seen such an acceptance speech! You rilly should treat yourself to a soppy cream cone!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> bestweekever.tv/bwe/images/2011/08/candy_man2-1314646506.gif
> 
> 
> bestweekever.tv/bwe/images/2011/08/MJ-1314646491.gif


----------



## Serina

tweegy said:


> I think we've found the brand name for the FRESH bell peppers!


 
Uhhhuuuuhh Uhhuuuuuhh! know why I said that? I went "WWCD"


----------



## redney

*NEW* 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Provokingly packaging my-playful-self up tonight as a promiscuous present of pure puuurfection... Wanna unwrap me? Meow...
14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply 

***Sprays Promiscuous Present (TM)***


----------



## guccimamma

tweegy said:


> Doll, I didnt have the heart to repost it... the bell pepper is no longer fresh!



god, i'm still confused by the bellpepper. is it the rose???


----------



## CobaltBlu

we really think its a bell pepper, guccimama. 
but nobody wanted to zoom in too close....


----------



## CobaltBlu

redney said:


> *NEW*
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Provokingly packaging my-playful-self up tonight as a promiscuous present of pure puuurfection... Wanna unwrap me? Meow...
> 14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> ***Sprays Promiscuous Present (TM)***



see, thats just gross. ew.


----------



## natalie78

redney said:


> *NEW*
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Provokingly packaging my-playful-self up tonight as a promiscuous present of pure puuurfection... *Wanna unwrap me?* Meow...
> 14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> ***Sprays Promiscuous Present (TM)***


No.  Just no.


----------



## CobaltBlu

hmmmmm......new project???  I cant get the lockerz link to open...


filmjamie Jamie Hall 
@courtneystodden Great shoot! Let's make @peachesandpete and Bizarre Doggy Discrimination in @Blouzefest 3D! lockerz.com/s/157051234
22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

@CourtneyStodden
Courtney Stodden
@filmjamie @peachesandpete @Blouzefest I had such a blast with you today in studio - You're awesome! LETS DO THIS!  XOs
17 hours ago via web
Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## DivineMissM

redney said:


> *NEW*
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Provokingly packaging my-playful-self up tonight as a promiscuous present of pure puuurfection... *Wanna unwrap me?* Meow...
> 14 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> ***Sprays Promiscuous Present (TM)***



Can I get the gift receipt?  I'd rather have the $2.


----------



## tweegy

I do this....



> Bizarre_Pinkdog  Bizarre
> @
> wooo that dog is soaking itself in foamity slippery liquidity!! Woof Woof
> 14 seconds ago


----------



## Chloe_chick999

DivineMissM said:


> Can I get the gift receipt?  I'd rather have the $2.



Ok, now that was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## CobaltBlu

well now he is just a creeper


----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


> well now he is just a creeper


----------



## Pursegrrl

I don't want to look at early Doug pics, but sounds like he did not age well.

And we're practicing our P's I see in latest tweet   MEEOWW?  Mee_OUCH_.


----------



## guccimamma

CobaltBlu said:


> we really think its a bell pepper, guccimama.
> but nobody wanted to zoom in too close....



forgive me, i'm a slow learner...so that rose-like thing that looks like it fell out of her lady parts.......that's the bellpepper?

i can sleep better now.


----------



## CobaltBlu

guccimamma said:


> forgive me, i'm a slow learner...so that rose-like thing that looks like it fell out of her lady parts.......that's the bellpepper?
> 
> i can sleep better now.



Thats the bell pepper, yup. 

I hope it doesnt haunt your dreams!!


----------



## mrskolar09

DivineMissM said:


> Can I get the gift receipt? I'd rather have the $2.


 

Someone overpaid.


----------



## DiorDeVille

guccimamma said:


> forgive me, i'm a slow learner...so that rose-like thing that looks like it fell out of her lady parts.......that's the bellpepper?
> 
> i can sleep better now.


 
Doll ... ahem ... it's a, how shall I say, ah, a .... d!1d0 shaped like a bellpepper/rose.  Things are not just as they rilly appear.  Hence the trauma suffered by posters here, such that we're covering our shrieks of horror with humor.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dolls, I am just putting the finishing topnotes on

Heavenly Happiness (TM)...
which will be sold in a box set with Heated Heart (TM)

Lusciously look for the sensual set arriving at a perfume purveyor near you!

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Faithfully follow the flaming desire of your heated heart; for it's the most innovative key to a life filled with heavenly happiness  XOs*
28 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, I am just putting the finishing topnotes on
> 
> Heavenly Happiness (TM)...
> which will be sold in a box set with Heated Heart (TM)
> 
> Lusciously look for the sensual set arriving at a perfume purveyor near you!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Faithfully follow the flaming desire of your heated heart; for it's the most innovative key to a life filled with heavenly happiness  XOs*
> 28 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Perfect!! Now am I correct that each one has pepper undertones?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Perfect!! Now am I correct that each one has pepper undertones?



pepper and pumpkin patch, doll!


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, I am just putting the finishing topnotes on
> 
> Heavenly Happiness (TM)...
> which will be sold in a box set with Heated Heart (TM)
> 
> Lusciously look for the sensual set arriving at a perfume purveyor near you!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Faithfully follow the flaming desire of your heated heart; for it's the most innovative key to a life filled with heavenly happiness  XOs*
> 28 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Another triumph. I am thankful for each day since I decided to start taking inspirational advice about life from a 17-year-old.


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> Another triumph. I am thankful for each day since I decided to start taking inspirational advice about life from a 17-year-old.



*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*


----------



## tweegy

Shazaaam!!!!! 

I think she has heart burn...


----------



## DiorDeVille

CobaltBlu said:


> *sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*


 
I die.

Send three boxes of her heavenly scents collection - wrapped in heavenly holidays themed happiness, please!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Who's in charge of the Swag Wagon?  This book needs to be added ASAP.  

http://www.amazon.com/Many-Luscious-Lollipops-World-Language/dp/0698116410


----------



## tweegy

Im on it!


----------



## tweegy




----------



## DivineMissM

tweegy said:


>



Pure perfection perfectly perched on a pile of playful prizes!


----------



## tweegy

It did tickle my frisky photoshop!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

The swag wag is just simply epic.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> The swag wag is just simply epic.


It truly is!!


----------



## DivineMissM

tweegy said:


> It did tickle my frisky photoshop!!



meee-ow!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## platinum_girly

> Courtney Stodden pours curves into tiny white top as she donates old clothes to charity (but will anybody else be prepared to wear those outfits?)
> 
> She was stepping out to perform some good deeds so it appeared Courtney Stodden had donned her most angelic outfit for the occasion.
> 
> The 17-year-old teen bride stepped out in a tight white top which showed off her large chest as she joined her husband Doug Hutchinson to take sacks of clothing to a donation centre.
> 
> Courtney was wearing a relatively understated style, compared with her usual look and stepped out in a pair of jeans but ensured she flashed her famous chest in the tiny white boob tube.
> 
> She teamed the ensemble with her towering patent heels and carried a white clutch bag.
> 
> Given her wardrobe appears to consist of barely-there hot pants and tiny, cleavage showing tops, the question of her clothes suitability for charity is drawn into question.
> 
> Perhaps the Green Mile actor, 51, was simply donating his own clothing and he was seen carrying the offerings in paper bags.
> 
> Earlier this month Doug and his teen bride appeared on Dr Drews Lifechangers show where they spoke about their relationship and the controversial age gap.
> 
> Courtney also agreed to undergo an ultrasound examination to prove her large breasts were not the result of a breast augmentation operation.
> 
> After what seemed like a damning false start, when a spherical object was spotted underneath the muscle and tissue on one of Stodden's breasts by plastic surgeon Dr John Diaz, the blonde was unbowed.
> 
> But while the examination appeared to conclude the teen had not had plastic surgery on her breasts it did suggest she had undergone Botox treatment on her face.
> Courtney also spoke about her style on the show and showed off some home snaps of herself in just her lingerie.
> 
> She explained: 'I'm dressed really modestly thank you.
> 'Do you love these home shots Dr Drew?' Courtney purred to the speechless presenter as they viewed photographs of Courtney dressed just in pink underwear, holding a lollipop while being embraced by her husband.

















Source: DailyMail


----------



## Pursegrrl

hello again, boob brows...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Tweegy?  Tweegy, are you out there? Is there any bewb-brow paint in the Swag Wag? Anyone receiving the swag wag will be hard pressed to accentuate their abs and boobs---we have forgotten an important member of the makeup REALM! Body paint!!

*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*

Do we need to include an entire Air Brush ensemble?


----------



## tweegy

Man! 

How could I have forgotten!!! Body Paint!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her eyebrows look a tad better in those recent pics, no?


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Yummy Yeses, they dew, Doll!!!


----------



## Coco Belle

^ She's also strategically omitted the transparent bra straps in an effort to prove those bewbs float up that high of their own accord!

Court honey I can still see your Wal-Mart push-up bra through your tube top. Hint: flesh toned undies would not show through white... just saying!


----------



## DiorDeVille

I guess a mother who was busy promoting her career might omit to provide that little tidbit of mother-to-daughter counsel....


----------



## redney

***NEW*** 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Lively losing every loose layer of clothing as I leap into a lush pile of lime leaves - Who knew fall liked to bare all? 
16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply 


Going from bell peppers to limes. Eeeks. Not to mention lime leaves could be, well, rather sharp.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh boy..lol!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lime leaves? for RILL???


----------



## mockinglee

It's amusing how they're always each dressed for completely different weather conditions.

Edit: "loose layer of clothing"? When has she ever worn any loose clothing? Unless by "loose" she doesn't mean the fit.


----------



## redney

Lime leaves...ouch.

And for just $29.99, you too can lushily leap in the lime leaves http://www.amazon.com/Kaffir-Oz-grown-Organically-Natural-Pesticides/dp/B000MWKQRS


----------



## DivineMissM

Lively losing...loose layers...lime leaves...

Is this bish for rill?


----------



## OhWhyNot

Lime leave = leaves that are molding? Or covered in lime to eliminate the smell of decomposition?

And I need some boob brow make up, I'm tired of their over waxed bare look, thank you. Does it come in a pencil or a big fat chalk stick?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lime leaves?  Le Ouch! Or is that L'ouch.

I double dog dare someone to start a bewb brow thread in the makeup subforum


----------



## bethy_29

I almost didn't recognize her without the clear bra straps!


----------



## CobaltBlu

shes quite the sexxxaaaay one, isnt she!


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Moving my very heated hands along the sultry surface of my voluptuous structure while tenderly tracing every curve with my fingertip... XOs*
3 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Moving my very heated hands along the sultry surface of my voluptuous structure while tenderly tracing every curve with my fingertip... XOs*
> 3 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



Okay Courtney, I do not need that visual in my head. 

I get it that she loves herself, but is there anyone else on earth who would refer to her own body as a "voluptuous structure"?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vain much?


----------



## harleyNemma

bethy_29 said:


> I almost didn't recognize her without the clear bra straps!



I **KNEW** there was something missing....


----------



## harleyNemma

WHAT?! Only 5k? To dance?! She is WAAAAAY more talented than just merely "dancing". This grrl has skillz....MAD (don' put it on me grrl) skillz.....Mrs. Stodden PERFORMING....*LIVE*...is...well, priceless. 5k?! RILLY.

http://www.komonews.com/news/entertainment/Strip-club-offers-child-bride-Stodden-5000-to-dance-134356643.html?ref=guiltypleasures


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Her pooch's ''hair'' in that link..lol! :lolots:


----------



## DiorDeVille

harleyNemma said:


> WHAT?! Only 5k? To dance?! She is WAAAAAY more talented than just merely "dancing". This grrl has skillz....MAD (don' put it on me grrl) skillz.....Mrs. Stodden PERFORMING....*LIVE*...is...well, priceless. 5k?! RILLY.
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/entert...0-to-dance-134356643.html?ref=guiltypleasures


 
But it's 5K for 10 minutes of work, Dolls!  For something she's already doing in her shower!


----------



## bag-mania

Aw, she put a wig on that poor little dog! Clearly that is mental abuse to an animal. And why is she trying to make Bazaar look like herself?


----------



## natalie78

bag-mania said:


> Okay Courtney, I do not need that visual in my head.
> 
> I get it that she loves herself, but is there *anyone else on earth who would refer to her own body as a "voluptuous structure?"*


I do.  Don't judge.


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> Okay Courtney, I do not need that visual in my head.
> 
> I get it that she loves herself, but is there anyone else on earth who would refer to her own body as a "voluptuous structure"?







natalie78 said:


> I do.  Don't judge.



See, I am not the only one.

Voluptuous Structure?  I am thinking that is a great name for her new line of bras with clear straps....


----------



## bag-mania

^ 

I see I need to get with the program. Still, calling her body a structure makes it sound like it was constructed by a team of engineers. Then again...


----------



## CobaltBlu

exactly!!


----------



## natalie78

CobaltBlu said:


> Voluptuous Structure? I am thinking that is a great name for her new line of bras with clear straps....


You are trying to steal my idea.


----------



## redney

tweegy, for the Swag Wag!!

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Think you can handle the Stodden heat in these signed sexy stilettos? Bidding starts Jan 2 @ Lancaster Opera House, NY! http://pic.twitter.com/o0CGtoDS
16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply 


And a reply: 

epweinbe
@CourtneyStodden the only people that want your used Steve Maddens are pedophiles, cut out the middle man and just give em to your husband


----------



## CobaltBlu

that responder needs a swag wag!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Pics and article from the superficial. Warning, the pics are tube top. 

http://www.thesuperficial.com/happy-thanksgiving-courtney-stodden-11-2011


----------



## mockinglee

HAHAHA....any pedo who would be interested in her is doing it wrong. Pedophiles are attracted to prepubescent children, not a "teen" who looks like she stepped out of a Whitesnake video, in 1987.


----------



## Pursegrrl

redney said:


> tweegy, for the Swag Wag!!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Think you can handle the Stodden heat in these signed sexy stilettos? Bidding starts Jan 2 @ Lancaster Opera House, NY! http://pic.twitter.com/o0CGtoDS
> 16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> And a reply:
> 
> epweinbe
> @CourtneyStodden the only people that want your used Steve Maddens are pedophiles, cut out the middle man and just give em to your husband


 
:lolots:  Oh my damb...hilarious!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh my! I wonder what this is all about


----------



## New-New

Look at them cheap-azz looking stripper shoes. They look plastic. 

I actually love a platform heel, but those look so cheap.


----------



## tweegy

Xoxo! Happy Thanksgiving Rarr!!! 



> CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> I will flaunt nothing but my fine-n-flirty-self this on this thrilling day of thanks! Don't be a turkey... be a ham! Happy Thanksgiving!!
> 1 minute ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ she has a sense of humor at least. XOXOX  Meow ;-o


----------



## OhWhyNot

Showed her pics to my husband. He is saying the same thing I did at first: "NO WAY that is a female"

I about died laughing :giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> cdn02.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/23/courtney-stodden-cleavage-tube-top-1123-13-435x580.jpg
> 
> 
> *Oh my! I wonder what this is all about*
> 
> cdn03.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/23/courtney-stodden-cleavage-tube-top-1123-20-435x580.jpg


----------



## VuittonsLover

Why do her boobs sometimes look so much bigger then others..

I dont care what that tv show said.. I still dont think they are real. lol


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> See, I am not the only one.
> 
> Voluptuous Structure?  I am thinking that is a great name for her new line of bras with clear straps....



Yes!  Amazing.



redney said:


> tweegy, for the Swag Wag!!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Think you can handle the Stodden heat in these signed sexy stilettos? Bidding starts Jan 2 @ Lancaster Opera House, NY! http://pic.twitter.com/o0CGtoDS
> 16 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> 
> And a reply:
> 
> epweinbe
> @CourtneyStodden the only people that want your used Steve Maddens are pedophiles, cut out the middle man and just give em to your husband



  Oh boy!



New-New said:


> Look at them cheap-azz looking stripper shoes. They look plastic.
> 
> I actually love a platform heel, but those look so cheap.



Not to mention her Fred Flintstone toes are hanging over the edge in a major way.



OhWhyNot said:


> Showed her pics to my husband. He is saying the same thing I did at first: "NO WAY that is a female"
> 
> I about died laughing :giggles:


----------



## Coco Belle

OhWhyNot said:


> Showed her pics to my husband. He is saying the same thing I did at first: "NO WAY that is a female"
> 
> I about died laughing :giggles:



DH said the same thing to me! I showed him a picture and at first he was like "Oh, a tranny." 

When I told him she was [allegedly] a 17-year-old girl, he was like, "no he's not". After some convincing, he was like "well. If that's a female, she's at least 35 years old."

I've tried to tell him that her birth cert was made public. He was having none of it. Didn't believe me at all. "Your friends on that purse site are just pulling your leg" lol


----------



## randr21

She reminds me of drea de matteo from sopranos a little


----------



## New-New

randr21 said:


> She reminds me of drea de matteo from sopranos a little



I feel you on that. Except she's managed to fit 35 years of hard living on a teenage face.


----------



## CobaltBlu

we are three tweets behind!!!


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Feeling icy & exotic as a snowy white sheer sweater drapes from my sensuous shape while my soul becomes enchanted with the holiday spirit!
22 hours ago 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Paying precious respect to our angelic animals by having a very vegetarian Thanksgiving! God Bless XOs
24 Nov 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Thanking Him - gratefully - for these God-given gifts of mine; For He is the reason why I am righteously blessed... Enjoy your Thanksgiving!
24 Nov


----------



## New-New

^this bish...

I cannot. I refuse. Gurl, there is nothing sensuous about your shape.


----------



## CobaltBlu

randr21 said:


> She reminds me of drea de matteo from sopranos a little




Totally OT: I was so BUMMED when she got whacked! :cry:


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh dear....looks like she DOES have a package!!


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Had such a satisfying Saturday night - Feeling ready to lock myself up, strip off my wear & bounce into a daring evening of erotic dreams...
14 hours ago 
»

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Provocatively preparing my *provokingly perky package* for a pulsating night filled with puurfect party passion - meow 
18 hours ago


----------



## platinum_girly

> Teen bride Courtney Stodden and her 51 year old husband Doug Hutchison are seen doing some holiday shopping at Victoria's Secret at the Grove with her mother. Hutchison, who starred in "The Green Mile", married Stodden when she was just 16, requiring her mother to sign a consent form.

























Source: Zimbio


----------



## AlovesJ

Starcasm.net has some tweets and pictures of her in the same outfit coming out of church.  I just feel sorry for her.


----------



## Lapis

Lurker here just had to come out to ask
She wore a stripper uniform to church???


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## CobaltBlu

mistyangel74 said:


> ^Great pics!
> 
> Here are photos of Doug & Courtney going to church:
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/130832




OMG. and i cant with those leather pants.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They were certainly the best dressed couple there.:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG, now she is after an even older guy!!!!

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*Mr Santa Claus? If I let you seductively slide down my stocking & taste every piece of my candy... will I still be on your naughty list?
*1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG, now she is after an even older guy!!!!
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Mr Santa Claus? If I let you seductively slide down my stocking & taste every piece of my candy... will I still be on your naughty list?
> *1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply



She's doing what she can to help us find the true spirit of Christmas. Thanks Courtney!


----------



## redney

OMG now it's getting silly.  She's gotta have a PR person or someone writing these tweets for publicity/attention.


----------



## CobaltBlu

redney said:


> OMG now it's getting silly.  She's gotta have a PR person or someone writing these tweets for publicity/attention.



I dont think so. it took her three tries to get that one right. first she spelled stocking "stalking", then she added Santa Clause with an "e."  Helpful twitter followers talked her through it till she got it right.


----------



## CobaltBlu

from dlisted...



> Just like every good Christian girl, 17-year-old Courtney Stodden gave herself tromp l'oeil cleavage with the bronzer of Christ and shoved her iguana feet into too-small prayin' heels to thank Jesus for clear bra straps at her church yesterday. You know, I don't go to church because the wine they serve is way too *cking weak, but if this ethereal Komodo Slut Dragon slithered in, I'd find a way to turn my pew around to worship at her suffocating feet and the 90s relic wrapped around her arm. God would understand, because when he created humans, he hoped that we would evolve into mortal goddesses whose prized possession is a Victoria's Secret charge card. Just like Courtney.
> 
> I bet when the collection plate came around, everybody threw dollar bills at Courtney instead. Can I get an AMEN (and a police officer, because I'm pretty sure Courtney stole the purse my mom bought at Fedco in the 80s)?


----------



## Coco Belle

> tromp l'oeil cleavage



d.o.a.

dlisted is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Sarni

bahahahaha@ "ethereal Komodo slut dragon"


----------



## bargainista

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG. and i cant with those leather pants.


 
Long time reader of this thread, first time poster. I can't believe I spend more time reading this thread than I do the Prada thread...but I must admit, reading the posts here are my guilty pleasure. 

My 2 cents: in the church photos, does anyone else think that Doug has got lifts in his shoes?? They are looking a lot like the boots Tom Cruise is always sporting.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I can't believe the newest tweet about Santa Claus.

OMG!!  She just ruined Christmas for me!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

see, for me it was this...

"too-small prayin' heels"
cuz i  think there is a country song in there somewhere....


----------



## Sweetpea83

VuittonsLover said:


> I can't believe the newest tweet about Santa Claus.
> 
> OMG!! She just ruined Christmas for me!!


----------



## Megadane

bargainista said:


> Long time reader of this thread, first time poster. I can't believe I spend more time reading this thread than I do the Prada thread...but I must admit, reading the posts here are my guilty pleasure.
> 
> My 2 cents: in the church photos, does anyone else think that Doug has got lifts in his shoes?? They are looking a lot like the boots Tom Cruise is always sporting.



Long time reader here too..and I think you're right!
Maybe Doug and his teen dream queen can open up an 'accessories for the unfortunate' store and carry clear bra straps, kitsch 90's armbands and 'special shoes'. Maybe a fresh vegetable section too
I think Cobalt Blue and Twiggy need to start their own celebrity blog..their posts are seriously hilarious!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Why is Doug ALWAYS holding on to the back of her arm like that?? Never holding hands or an arm around her waist, it's always on the back of the same arm. So weird.


----------



## guccimamma

Fedco, i almost died.


----------



## CobaltBlu

guccimamma said:


> Fedco, i almost died.



Me too! LOL! That takes me back...

I think honestly that doug holds her arm like that so if she topples over, he can keep her from splatting on the ground. Her shoes are so high, and sorry to say do not look well made, and dont fit properly. 

One false move and she would make a horrible mess on the sidewalk.

{{shudders}}


----------



## CobaltBlu

Doll, that is just such a sweet thing to say. I miss Tweegy and hope she gets back here soon!

*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*

I am sending you a case of pink doggie dye and some clear bra straps 



Megadane said:


> Long time reader here too..and I think you're right!
> Maybe Doug and his teen dream queen can open up an 'accessories for the unfortunate' store and carry clear bra straps, kitsch 90's armbands and 'special shoes'. Maybe a fresh vegetable section too
> I think Cobalt Blue and Twiggy need to start their own celebrity blog..their posts are seriously hilarious!!


----------



## guccimamma

VuittonsLover said:


> I can't believe the newest tweet about Santa Claus.
> 
> OMG!!  She just ruined Christmas for me!!



santa wouldn't touch her with a ten foot pole.


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> Me too! LOL! That takes me back...
> 
> I think honestly that doug holds her arm like that so if she topples over, he can keep her from splatting on the ground. Her shoes are so high, and sorry to say do not look well made, and dont fit properly.
> 
> *One false move and she would make a horrible mess on the sidewalk.
> *
> {{shudders}}



Ewww.  Chicken cutlets, frosty lipSTICK, and orange grease all over the sidewalk.


----------



## mrskolar09

Now _that's_ a Hazmat sitch if I ever saw one!


----------



## mrskolar09

CobaltBlu said:


> from dlisted...
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com/files/imagecache/photo-preview/files/galleries/spl336539_017.jpg


 

I gotta start going to church more.


----------



## pennydreadful

Ohhh gosh I just went through all 248 pages in, like, two days. I feel vaguely dirty and confused. Also, oddly fascinated? It's like a hyper-sexualized car crash that I just can't think too hard about OR look away from. ...help me...


----------



## CobaltBlu

pennydreadful said:


> Ohhh gosh I just went through all 248 pages in, like, two days. I feel vaguely dirty and confused. Also, oddly fascinated? It's like a hyper-sexualized car crash that I just can't think too hard about OR look away from. ...help me...



OMG. This is the BEST description of this thread in its entire history.

Doll, I need to get you a Stodden Swag Wag..STAT!

I am also including an extra ExtraSexaaay SSSSSerpent Audacious Armband (TM) for your observations. Enjoy!

*Sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*


----------



## CobaltBlu

mrskolar09 said:


> I gotta start going to church more.



Doll, we all do. After all the time we spend here, and what we have seen. We all do.


----------



## pennydreadful

CB, all I have wanted my whole life (or at least the last 48 hours) is a courtney stodden swaggin' wagon! For rill! You have made my dreams take flight! I shall slumber ce soir in sensssual satisfaction.


----------



## CobaltBlu

pennydreadful said:


> CB, all I have wanted my whole life (or at least the last 48 hours) is a courtney stodden swaggin' wagon! For rill! You have made my dreams take flight! I shall slumber ce soir in sensssual satisfaction.



Doll, you totally for RILL earned it with your succinct assessment of the sensuous situation!

When you wake from your lustful slumber, please spray yourself with a garden hose and have a popsicle (provided in the basket).


----------



## platinum_girly

> 'I live like a princess': Teen bride Courtney Stodden on how husband Doug Hutchison is always cleaning up after her
> 
> 
> Courtney Stodden has finally revealed what she loves about being in a May-December marriage with Doug Hutchison, and it isn't his debonair good looks.
> 
> The 17-year-old teen bride revealed what a typical day in her world is like in a pre-taped segment of VH1's The Fab Life.
> On an average day, Courtney is creating messes that her 51-year-old husband is required to clean up.
> 
> 'Doug is wonderful,' she says. 'He picks up my coffee beans that I spill on the floor. He picks up my foundation. He picks up my feathers from my big robe that I wear. My high heels are all over.'
> 
> She added: 'So I have a wonderful life, a wonderful husband. So, a typical day for me, is like, a princess.'
> 
> Although she's treated like royalty, she makes sure that Doug reaps the rewards of his star treatment.
> 
> 'I get up out of bed in the sexiest outfit you've ever seen. My hair is done, my makeup's done,' she purred.
> 
> She admitted to being ever so slightly lazy, as well.
> 
> 'I get up around 12 p.m. I make my mocha. I don't care about anything else,' she said, adding without irony, 'A typical day for me is crazy.'
> 
> In addition to dressing up in sultry lingerie, the 17-year-old teaches her older, unhip husband about cool modern-day music.
> 
> 'There's fine lines in between what we share and what we teach each other,' she enthused. 'I've turned him on to Maroon 5, train and all the new awesome bands.'
> 
> 'And he's turned me on to some of his music. We're battling that back and forth and exploring each world.'
> 
> Pot Courtney calls kettle Doug black by laughing at his inability to call Maroon 5 by the correct name.
> 
> 'It's so cute: Doug calls Maroon 5 'Monsoon 5'. He's like, 'YEAH! Monsoon 5!' It's so embarrassing, but it's darling too.''
> She continues to say that they share a love of the same, old-time TV shows like 'Green Acres, The Honeymooners and I Love Lucy's.'
> 
> Of course, the Green Mile star husband wouldn't dare to call Courtney's incorrect title use embarrassing.
> In fact, he recently pulled a pot/kettle moment of his own by pulling out of a project because he was concerned about the 'sexual content.'
> 
> According to RadarOnline, Doug was set to star in the movie The Genesis of Lincoln, where he was set to play a director who has a 'strange and scandalous relationship with the teenage pop star he casts.'
> 
> 'I know it's gonna surprise a lot of people to hear this, but Doug was legitimately concerned about some of the sexual content and how people might not be able to separate who he is as a person from the character he was playing,' writer/producer/director Richard O'Sullivan said.
> 
> He added: 'Initially, it seemed like the perfect casting, playing on the parallels, but eventually I think Doug and the character became too intertwined.'
> 'Doug's a wonderful guy, a brilliant actor, and a terrific creative collaborator. Ultimately though, they're not one and the same. The character at points is not nearly as sympathetic and as likeable as Doug, and this is coming from someone who likes Doug a lot.'
> 
> The couple, who tied the knot in May, are currently pitching a reality show about their controversial romance.
























Source: DailyMail


----------



## pennydreadful

^^$poiled brat.


----------



## guccimamma

i want to buy this girl a set of flannel pajamas and a washcloth, and some deep conditioner.


----------



## Miss Kris

pennydreadful said:


> CB, all I have wanted my whole life (or at least the last 48 hours) is a courtney stodden swaggin' wagon! For rill! You have made my dreams take flight! I shall slumber ce soir in sensssual satisfaction.


 
I expect that you print it out and display it in a gold frame on your desk at work.


----------



## Miss Kris

platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail


 
So, in other words, Doug is a b*tch


----------



## CobaltBlu

That doesnt sound like a very interesting reality show, hon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Kris said:


> So, in other words, Doug is a b*tch


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm just waiting for the princess to start referring to Douggie as her little fairy, granting all of her wishes


----------



## mockinglee

I hate to break it to Court, but Maroon 5 and Train haven't been "new" since 1998... you know, back when she was allegedly four years old.


----------



## pennydreadful

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> I expect that you print it out and display it in a gold frame on your desk at work.



Haha i've actually built a life-size model from the lovely blueprint CB provided. I ride my swaggin wagon to work in the morning! :lolots:


----------



## puddinhd58

OMG!  I just found this thread and spent my entire lunch hour reading....I am only on page 25 and I have to go back to work!  
This is some sick pleasure right here!


----------



## tweegy

So Courtney and Bizarre pretty much live the same way...


platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail


----------



## New-New

Her titties look like they're about to suffocate in that tacky gold number. I wonder if she got saline or silicone.


----------



## CobaltBlu

d-listed

http://dlisted.com/2011/11/30/courtney-stodden-bringing-back-classy-old-hollywood

*dead*



> Haven't you always thought that the likes of Ava Gardner, Veronica Lake, Marilyn Monroe, Dorothy Lamour and Jean Harlow would be a lot more "classier" and "Old Hollywood-ier" if they teased their hair into an AquaNet nest, painted their <breasts > a beautiful shade of Tang sludge, wore every Wet 'N Wild product available on their face, wore an arm band that can double as a curtain holdback and carried a Fraggle Rock dog? You have, right? Well, so has the porn iguana that is Courtney Stodden.
> 
> Courtney tells The Fab Life that she's bringing back classy old Hollywood and stuff like that. Thank EVERYTHING for this. The Seven Year Itch, The Sun Also Rises and The Blue Dahlia are such tacky pieces of trash and they can finally be remade with the kind of understated elegance that only Courtney Stodden can provide. I mean, classic seduction IS contorting your face like a dilophosaurus on the attack. OLD HOLLYWOOD: Courtney Stodden is finally doing it right.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> So Courtney and Bizarre pretty much live the same way...



tweegy, I think bazaar pinkdog needs to give a shout out to michaelK :lolots:


----------



## pennydreadful

:lolots: "porn iguana"?! I die!


----------



## DivineMissM

SO, Doug is Court's mommy? 



mockinglee said:


> I hate to break it to Court, but Maroon 5 and Train haven't been "new" since 1998... you know, back when she was allegedly four years old.



ROFL


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> d-listed
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2011/11/30/courtney-stodden-bringing-back-classy-old-hollywood
> 
> *dead*



Tang sludge?  Iguana?  *dead*


----------



## katlun

New-New said:


> Her titties look like they're about to suffocate in that tacky gold number. I wonder if she got saline or silicone.


 

oh, no they are REAL, Dr. Drew proved it.....


----------



## loves

they're the fakest looking rill boobs i've ever seen. rill or fake, my chest hurts looking at them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> tweegy, I think bazaar pinkdog needs to give a shout out to michaelK :lolots:




Lmao!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

She needs to lay off Santa, he is married!!

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
*Dear Santa: Since you work so HARD to satisfy, I will be leaving you a lil' more than just creamy cookies for your sweet tooth this year...
*8 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

well, this is probably true, she is a bit of a ho....


CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Dear Mr Santa: When you silently sneak down my chimney this year & into my home... I guarantee you will be leaving saying HO-HO-HO!  XOs*
29 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
When rds become magically aligned with the shimmering crystals of Christmas & folks glaze their homes with frosting; Life becomes a fantasy*
28 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## WaffleCloth

katlun said:


> oh, no they are REAL, Dr. Drew proved it.....




LOL. He said there was something round and implant looking and then she nudged at him to say she didn't have implants so he was like "okay let's take another look...."

Uh, if she doesn't have implants there wouldn't be a round implant in the ultrasound LOL

And I've seen her pictures from when she was 14... IE two/three years ago and there is no way sister went from an A cup to a DD

Either way, I think courtney stodden is pretty amazing even if she isn't rill


----------



## VuittonsLover

OMG>> just saw her on dlisted.. What is up with her mouth when she talks..?


----------



## CobaltBlu

VuittonsLover said:


> OMG>> just saw her on dlisted.. What is up with her mouth when she talks..?



Sensuous sexiness, doll!!

*leaves to continue glazing house with frosting*


----------



## VuittonsLover

CobaltBlu said:


> Sensuous sexiness, doll!!
> 
> *leaves to continue glazing house with frosting*



She's gonna be a big Staaaaaaaah!  * *


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *When rds become magically aligned with the shimmering crystals of Christmas & folks glaze their homes with frosting; Life becomes a fantasy*
> 28 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply


 

Oh boy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> well, this is probably true, she is a bit of a ho....
> 
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Dear Mr Santa: When you silently sneak down my chimney this year & into my home... I guarantee you will be leaving saying HO-HO-HO!  XOs*
> 29 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply


 

Omg...lmao!! My coworkers must think I'm crazy!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here is an article that has the two snippets of video, the one about Doug and the one about how Courtney is bringing Classy back to Hollywood...

It makes an interesting point: VH1 has posted the video, suggesting that the RILLITY SHOW may be immensely imminent!! 

Links and commentaty here:

http://******/uMFFhG


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> tweegy, I think bazaar pinkdog needs to give a shout out to michaelK :lolots:


Bazaar_Pinkdog Bizarre &#10004; 



@*dlisteddotcom* dlisted.com/2011/11/30/cou My mother was from Fraggle rock! Do you know the oppression they endured!? How insensitive can you be?

4 seconds ago *Favorite* *Reply* *Delete*




​


----------



## pennydreadful

^^ :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

> *CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Santa Baby: If I innocently immerse myself in soft white feathery secrets... could I be the alluring angel on top of your big holiday tree?
> 11 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> in reply to &#8593;*
> 
> @Bazaar_Pinkdog
> Bizarre &#10004;
> @CourtneyStodden Stop trying to whisk fully Climb Santa's prickly tree and take me for my walk before I decorate YOUR tree with doo doo!
> 7 minutes ago via web



She's rilly going hard for Santa..
.


----------



## Coco Belle

I can't with the pervy Santa messages. Yark.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Bazaar_Pinkdog Bizarre &#10004;
> 
> 
> 
> @*dlisteddotcom* dlisted.com/2011/11/30/cou My mother was from Fraggle rock! Do you know the oppression they endured!? How insensitive can you be?
> 
> 4 seconds ago *Favorite* *Reply* *Delete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bazaar_Pinkdog Bizarre &#10004; 
@ 
@CourtneyStodden *Stop trying to whisk fully Climb Santa's prickly tree and take me for my walk before I decorate YOUR tree with doo doo*!
11 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## guccimamma

you're not santa, you smell like meat and cheese

(elf, my favorite movie)


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> you're not santa, you smell like meat and cheese
> 
> (elf, my favorite movie)


lol!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ok, clearly she was just warming up with that pumpkin patch nonsense. Her RILL favorite holiday is Christmas !

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
W/a kiss of tasty cinnamon lingering on my lips & the scent of festive fragrance frolicking throughout the air; I am Frostbitten by December*
22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Santa Baby: If I innocently immerse myself in soft white feathery secrets... could I be the alluring angel on top of your big holiday tree?*
1 Dec 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
What it means to be a winner - foxnews.com/entertainment/&#8230;
1 Dec 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
Dear Sweet Santa of Seduction: Oh won't you come and satisfy my Christmas wish this year by taking a rapturous ride in my slippery sleigh?*
1 Dec


----------



## CobaltBlu

*Courtney Stodden Named One of VH1's Top 40 Winners of 2011
*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-us-what-it-means-to-be-winner/#ixzz1fPzBOJkh

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-stodden-tells-us-what-it-means-to-be-winner/



> Stodden has been named one of the cable channel's Top 40 Winningest Winners of 2011, and she told FOX411 what she thinks makes her one of VH1's Top 40 titans.
> "I believe I was chosen to be a part of VH1's Top 40 Winningest Winners of 2011 because I live freely," she said. "I am not at all afraid to show the world who I am as a person, what I stand for or what I believe in. I radiate nothing but truth and confidence and will continue to  -- always -- as I thank God  for everything along this prosperous journey."
> 
> She also told us what being a winner means to her.
> "To me, being a winner means embracing your inner self and allowing it to shine through regardless of what one may think or say," she said.
> So how can you adapt Stodden's "winning" formula to your own life?
> 
> 
> "Be yourself, follow your heart and you will be a winner."
> Yay!
> Check out the award show on December 7th at 7 pm on VH1. And keep an eye on Stodden in 2012.
> "Lots of sweet and sexy surprises in the works," she promises. "Stay tuned!"
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-us-what-it-means-to-be-winner/#ixzz1fPzNkQj5


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> Ok, clearly she was just warming up with that pumpkin patch nonsense. Her RILL favorite holiday is Christmas !
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> W/a kiss of tasty cinnamon lingering on my lips & the scent of festive fragrance frolicking throughout the air; I am Frostbitten by December*
> 22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Santa Baby: If I innocently immerse myself in soft white feathery secrets... could I be the alluring angel on top of your big holiday tree?*
> 1 Dec
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> What it means to be a winner - foxnews.com/entertainment/
> 1 Dec
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Dear Sweet Santa of Seduction: Oh won't you come and satisfy my Christmas wish this year by taking a rapturous ride in my slippery sleigh?*
> 1 Dec


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Ok, clearly she was just warming up with that pumpkin patch nonsense. Her RILL favorite holiday is Christmas !
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> W/a kiss of tasty cinnamon lingering on my lips & the scent of festive fragrance frolicking throughout the air; I am Frostbitten by December*
> 22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Santa Baby: If I innocently immerse myself in soft white feathery secrets... could I be the alluring angel on top of your big holiday tree?*
> 1 Dec
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> What it means to be a winner - foxnews.com/entertainment/
> 1 Dec
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> Dear Sweet Santa of Seduction: Oh won't you come and satisfy my Christmas wish this year by taking a rapturous ride in my slippery sleigh?*
> 1 Dec


Arent slippery sleighs deemed a health hazard??


----------



## CobaltBlu

DivineMissM said:


>



I know, she has already ruined popsicles and pmpkin patches for me. Not I cant even use the word "slippery" in a sentence. What is next, the garden hose???


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> I know, she has already ruined popsicles and pmpkin patches for me. Not I cant even use the word "slippery" in a sentence. What is next, the garden hose???



She's trying rill hard to ruin Christmas.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I know, she has already ruined popsicles and pmpkin patches for me. Not I cant even use the word "slippery" in a sentence. What is next, the garden hose???


We need to send this bish some honey...


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> W/a kiss of tasty cinnamon lingering on my lips & the scent of festive fragrance frolicking throughout the air; *I am Frostbitten by December*
> 22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply





Frostbite reported in the LA area

SOMEONE CALL THE NCDC




... this bish needs to come to Canada if she wants some frostbite. srsly


----------



## hermesugo

Oh geez...why did I have to look at this thread again? :wondering


----------



## mrskolar09

I guess Mrs. Claus must not be a jealous woman.

No way would I put up with anyone tweeting about Mr. K that way!


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Psalm 139:14 "I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well." Happy Sunday! XOs
> 4 minutes ago


 :giggles:_ 'your works are wonderful'_


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow, way to make the bible all about you, Courtney.


----------



## Pursegrrl

:lolots:


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> Ok, clearly she was just warming up with that pumpkin patch nonsense. Her RILL favorite holiday is Christmas !
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden *
> W/a kiss of tasty cinnamon lingering on my lips & the scent of festive fragrance frolicking throughout the air; I am Frostbitten by December*
> 22 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply





She's frostbitten? Really? Count her fingers and toes. Does she still have all ten of each?


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> :giggles:_ 'your works are wonderful'_




Is she talking to her plastic surgeon?


----------



## mrskolar09

Silly girl, of course she is!

Remember, God _is_ her plastic surgeon after all!  


Last time I was in church, they never mentioned anything about plastic surgery...  Court must belong to a different denomination than I do.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Did anyone see the post on AOL...?  It was her PSA annoucement she made about bullying last year.....

Man... she has always been a publicity whore.


----------



## redney

This shiz is getting X-rated even though Court is still only NC-17!! 

@CourtneyStodden 
Courtney Stodden Secret Santa: Id love to lure you in by caressing my red lips up against your rosiness as my lustrous legs lie on top of your levitating lap
9 hours ago via web 
Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Major barf....lol!


----------



## Coco Belle

redney said:


> This shiz is getting X-rated even though Court is still only NC-17!!
> 
> @CourtneyStodden
> Courtney Stodden Secret Santa: Id love to lure you in by caressing my red lips up against your rosiness as my lustrous legs lie on top of your *levitating lap*
> 9 hours ago via web
> Favorite Retweet Reply



Que??


----------



## mrskolar09

Maybe she wants to get busy with him in the backseat of his sleigh whilst flying through the air?

I always knew she was the backseat type.


----------



## OhWhyNot

This "girl" is so over the top she makes X rated porn stars roll their eyes/cringe.

*shudder*


----------



## maudlin18

wth is a levitating lap?? is it possible to only have one part of your body levitate? how odd...


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think Doug is the one writing these.  I don't think she has the vocabulary for it.


----------



## Coco Belle

Bag*Snob said:


> I think Doug is the one writing these.  I don't think she has the vocabulary for it.



Vocab? Psh. This bish is just running her MS Office dictionary & thesaurus into the ground doll. That or they've got a brain-injured English grad cooking this stuff up.


----------



## pennydreadful

maudlin18 said:
			
		

> wth is a levitating lap?? is it possible to only have one part of your body levitate? how odd...



Ha I was gonna ask the same thing! Even if it were possible, how is lap levitation at all sexy? It sounds more like a medical issue. She should get her santa checked out.


----------



## pennydreadful

Incidentally, replace "santa" in my previous post with ANY orifice and my advice still stands... *shudder*


----------



## CobaltBlu

bad. she is really pushing the limits there...yuck.


----------



## tweegy

levitating lap?....

Hmph...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^tweegy, love the new avatar!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh man....Michael K has shared this treasure with us...

dlisted.com


----------



## Coco Belle

*studiously ignoring outfit and iguana gaze*

It's interesting that her teeth have never been fixed... $$ for bewbs (and bewb brows) but none for the orthodontist...?


----------



## bethy_29

Coco Belle said:


> *studiously ignoring outfit and iguana gaze*
> 
> It's interesting that her teeth have never been fixed... $$ for bewbs (and bewb brows) but none for the orthodontist...?


 
That's what I said!


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^tweegy, love the new avatar!


Thank you doll!! As you know This is the month of the mighty centaur.....

Crabs are scattering for safety! .....As they should..




CobaltBlu said:


> Oh man....Michael K has shared this treasure with us...
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> dlisted.com/files/imagecache/photo-preview/files/galleries/doug_courtney_3_wenn3646046.jpg
> 
> dlisted.com/files/imagecache/photo-preview/files/galleries/doug_courtney_stodden_04_wenn3645955.jpg




I'm trying to figure out if this is the before pic when Doug bursts out laughing...Cause THAT pic is just too much! 

Her boobs look like she stuffed her sofa cushions in there.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

does she NOT look in the mirror?!!?!?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Doug is her mirror....


----------



## tweegy

Heh Heh! And Bazaar is her reflection!


----------



## chowlover2

Where was that picture taken? It looks like she is on her way to a streetwalkers convention.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^ it was at The Grove in luscious lusty los angeles.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Heh Heh! And Bazaar is her reflection!



:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> Heh Heh! And Bazaar is her reflection!




Lmao!! You owe me a new keyboard!


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lmao!! You owe me a new keyboard!


On its way!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao, it's gorgeous!


----------



## iluvmybags

Did you guys see the video from The Grove on TMZ today?  Gotta see if I can find it.  The pics are nothing compared to the video!  They were asked about their plans for Xmas to which she replied that she was going to put on her sexiest lingerie, wrap herself under the tree and then sit on his lap  
There was also a kiss during which Courtney appeared to be trying to do a backbend!


----------



## iluvmybags

found the video on the TMZ website, but they don't have a direct link, only an embedded code for the video.  
if you want to view it,  go here: http://www.tmz.com/videos/
and look for the videos from TMZ TV -- it's called Courtney Stodden 17? Really??( Have Yourself a Mammary Christmas)


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:


> Did you guys see the video from The Grove on TMZ today?  Gotta see if I can find it.  The pics are nothing compared to the video!  They were asked about their plans for Xmas to which she replied that she was going to put on her sexiest lingerie, wrap herself under the tree and then sit on his lap
> There was also a kiss during which Courtney appeared to be trying to do a backbend!




I just searched!

I die!! She said she was going to go ON TOP the tree!!! Is she a howler monkey??

She rilly is a giver!


----------



## Coco Belle

tweegy said:


> Is she a howler monkey??



*snort*


----------



## tweegy

> CourtneyStodden  Courtney Stodden
> Mr. Moist Saint Nick: As I magnetically dangle this magical mistletoe above my mere mysteriousness... I imagine your mouth smooching mine...
> 1 hour ago





:xtree:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh geez...


----------



## pennydreadful

"I imagine your mouth smooching mine"?  ...she is off her game. 

Courtney, dollface, I expected better from you. That word is childish and cliche. And you, dear, are neither of those things! *wink*

Consider the verbs "masticating" or "marauding" instead. Feel free to edit your tweet to include my improvements, I dont mind.


----------



## Slavisa

Had to laugh at this article in the Australian news:

Courtney Stodden was made for reality TV: she shot to fame after she married a 51-year-old actor when she was just 16, and her hair, boobs and ridiculous pout make her look less like a teenager and *more like a third-hand sex doll that some pervert magically brought to life. *

This is why it's such a shock to learn that she and her middle-aged husband Doug Hutchison have turned down to opportunity to star in a reality TV show!

Radar reports that Courtney and Doug were offered spots in _Relationship Rehab_, a new show from the producer of _Celebrity Rehab_ that will "follows [eight] couples living together in a Los Angeles home who would get counselling by world renowned therapists and participate in therapeutic activities and planned events".
A source blabbed that the Stodden-Hutchisons didn't feel _Relationship Rehab_ was a "perfect fit" for them because they "have an incredibly strong relationship and seem very happy together", and don't need any on-camera rehab.

The real reason Courtney and Doug  Cug? Dourtney?  turned down _Relationship Rehab_ is probably because it would have meant sharing the limelight with other couples. And, let's be honest: those two need a show all to themselves.

http://www.yourtv.com.au/blog.aspx?blogentryid=960936&showcomments=true

I havent seen that main pic of her before somehow, what a miracle. Her side boob kills me.


----------



## tweegy

How dare they offer them a show costarring others!!!  Dont the producers know who they are!!????


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> How dare they offer them a show costarring others!!!  Dont the producers know who they are!!????



I agree!! Its an outrage!! It rilly rilly is!!!

*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*


----------



## Slavisa

Werk it girlfriend.


----------



## CocoMeow

You cant speculate a couple wont do a relationship rehab show because they dont want the  light all to themselves.. why would anyone (especially given all the criticism they receive) take up an offer to tell the world their relationship is in ruins? If they took it, everyone would say they are fame whores.. if they dont.. people say they are fame whores lol.. Its obvious their relationship is "healthy" .. cmon Courtneys gotton the fame and attention she wanted overnight, living a rich lifestyle, while Doug - her personal housemaid, babysitter and husband all in one tends to her every need like a lost puppydog.. they both got what they wanted out of this relationship.

That being said, I hope I look half as good as her when Im her age.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Slavisa said:


> Werk it girlfriend.



Doing the ho stroll!


----------



## tweegy

Oh Dear...



> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> On the 2nd day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Two tiny tees...
> 14 hours ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Lol..


----------



## harleyNemma

I hope Mr. Santa uses protection when he slides down the Stodden chimney into Courtney's slippery sleigh.


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> I hope Mr. Santa uses protection when he slides down the Stodden chimney into Courtney's slippery sleigh.



This made me shudder and laugh all at once. 

I stopped checking her twitter because honestly it was turning my stomach a little. 
Still love this thread, though


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

harleyNemma said:


> I hope Mr. Santa uses protection when he slides down the Stodden chimney into Courtney's slippery sleigh.



:lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

harleyNemma said:


> I hope Mr. Santa uses protection when he slides down the Stodden chimney into Courtney's slippery sleigh.


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> I hope Mr. Santa uses protection when he slides down the Stodden chimney into Courtney's slippery sleigh.



Why would you say such things...









CobaltBlu said:


> This made me shudder and laugh all at once.
> *
> I stopped checking her twitter* because honestly it was turning my stomach a little.
> Still love this thread, though


----------



## harleyNemma

After some consideration, Mr. Santa may actually need a hazmat suit for Christmas. . . .


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> After some consideration, Mr. Santa may actually need a hazmat suit for Christmas. . . .









Make sure the red bell peppers at my funeral are FRESH


----------



## CobaltBlu

*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*


----------



## CobaltBlu

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????


----------



## chantal1922

^^^ The Hell?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/courtney-stodden-dons-sexy-red-bikini-in-the-snow/


----------



## tweegy

Mmmmm The christmassy scent of Snausages 



CobaltBlu said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????


----------



## flsurfergirl3

1. those are fake

2. she is gross

3. i have her to thank for vomiting up all the food i ate today

THE END.


----------



## CobaltBlu

kris jenner could learn a thing or two about christmas cards from The All American Girl!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/courtney-stodden-dons-sexy-red-bikini-in-the-snow/
> 
> 
> cdn02.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/19/6Courtney-Stodden-Bikini-121611-580x435.jpg




CB!! You know that these things cannot be unseen! I will be the first human to reformat her brain!!


----------



## tweegy

Lol!!





cobaltblu said:


> kris jenner could learn a thing or two about christmas cards from the all american girl!
> 
> cdn02.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/19/9courtney-stodden-bikini-121611-580x435.jpg


----------



## CobaltBlu

flsurfergirl3 said:


> 1. those are fake
> 
> 2. she is gross
> 
> 3. i have her to thank for vomiting up all the food i ate today
> 
> THE END.



GRINCH!!!! Is you heart two sizes too small??? Do you not see the Christmas Cheer oozing out of her? Courtney abandoned her FAVORITE frosted pink lipstick (not lipgloss) and wore RED lipstick to bring us all the true meaning of Christmas!!

AND!!  That snow is RILL!!! They are in the RILL mountains!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Do you jealz bishes realize how hard it is to walk in the show in those shoooze???


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## CobaltBlu

There are dozens of pictures there. 

I cant look any more.


----------



## flsurfergirl3




----------



## Coco Belle

did Santa "come" "down" the "chimney" (cough) with a nice new set of veneers and a plumped upper lip for dear Court? Just in time for Xmas????

no wonder she was so quiet for the past couple weeks.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## tweegy

I think I broke my sugarballs... he's been twitching and in a catatonic state siince I showed him these pics...


I just wanted to share the Christmas spirit..





CobaltBlu said:


> Do you jealz bishes realize how hard it is to walk in the show in those shoooze???
> 
> cdn03.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/19/11Courtney-Stodden-Bikini-121611-580x435.jpg


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh  no tweeg.....That will never do.  Get him a FRESH bell pepper, STAT!!!

BTW Someone discovered that courtneys tweets go really well with pugs!!

http://pugswithcourtneystoddentweets.tumblr.com/


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> oh  no tweeg.....That will never do.  Get him a FRESH bell pepper, STAT!!!
> 
> BTW Someone discovered that courtneys tweets go really well with pugs!!
> 
> http://pugswithcourtneystoddentweets.tumblr.com/




Doll, I tried I think we have to elevate this to Pumpkin situation!


----------



## Love my Tanos

CobaltBlu said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????



Perfectly captioned, CB :worthy:

Well, I'll give him this...Doug has a lot more upper body strength than I'd have given him credit for. 

Apart from that.............NO. Guys, just no. You two are not convincing anyone that your relationship is healthy by doing porn-y type stuff like this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All I Want For Christmas is Ewww.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm still washing my eyes out with soap...


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am just RILL scared for Easter. {{shudders}}


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????


----------



## chowlover2

Valentine's Day may be dreadful as well....


----------



## Love my Tanos

....please God don't let her dress up like the New Year's baby. I think it wears a diaper, top hat and a sash across its chest.


----------



## Cait

I didn't think anyone could make a shiny lame American Apparel two-piece look even trashier. Dov Charney should sue...


----------



## harleyNemma

Just when I think her creative, um, juices have run dry....she surprises!  RILLY!

IMO, if we put together the images from all of her galavanting on the back of Doug we have the making of a most FABOO 2012 calendar.


----------



## WaffleCloth

At first I hated this chick, but I am sorry she is just too fab.

Yeah she's 17, looks like a porn star and dresses like a street walker but she is HILARIOUS!

So entertaining and so rill.


----------



## aklein

*pops in to check on Courtney


----------



## natalie78

http://www.tmz.com/2011/12/19/courtney-stodden-santa-claus/

17-Year-Old Courtney Stodden DEFILES CHRISTMAS Is Nothing Sacred?!?!?!

Shameless underage fame whore Courtney Stodden couldn't leave well enough alone this weekend -- stripping down to a sacrilegiously tiny bikini in 30-degree weather ... and single-handedly destroying our Christmas spirit.

We can't decide if this makes it more or less creepy, but the guy in the Santa suit is Courtney's 51-year-old husband Doug Hutchinson -- and Saturday, the barely legal couple abandoned whatever shred of dignity they had left ... and exchanged dirty talk in the snow just north of L.A.

Quick reminder: Courtney won't be 18 until August 2012. Bad, bad, bad Santa


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love my Tanos said:


> ....please God don't let her dress up like the New Year's baby. I think it wears a diaper, top hat and a sash across its chest.



I think doug will embrace this outfit. Courtney will probably stick with the bikini, stripper heels, and serpent armband. She knows what works, LOL. I am guessing black and silver. Doug will make a great new years baby. 

Less than two weeks to go!


----------



## mangotree

I refuse to believe she is 17. Just checked out her twitter, she needs to lay off the alliteration!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is an actual photo of my burned eyeball after seeing that Christmas photo. (The commentary by Michael K at Dlisted is hilarious btw)





I was torn between  and :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

And Dlisted comes to save the day by voicing our inner thoughts! 



> _Warning: You might feel the sudden urge to strangle your Christmas tree, s*** in your fireplace stockings and cancel Christmas this year after getting into these highly illegal pictures_




http://www.dlisted.com/2011/12/19/i...den-christmas-and-yes-were-all-going-jail-now


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is an actual photo of my burned eyeball after seeing that Christmas photo. (The commentary by Michael K at Dlisted is hilarious btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was torn between  and :lolots:



OMG its the same color of:


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> OMG its the same color of:




Is that thing still FRESH, doll??


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Is that thing still FRESH, doll??


 They always are!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## bethy_29

Sweet red bell peppers. I haven't been to this thread for a while. I didn't pick a good day to come back. Poor Santa!


----------



## CobaltBlu

bethy_29 said:


> Sweet red bell peppers. I haven't been to this thread for a while. I didn't pick a good day to come back. Poor Santa!



well, that santa is doug, so dont feel too bad for him, LOL!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is she "auditioning" for a porn mag or movie?  I can't think of another reason for these pictures. Maybe by the time she is 18, she will have an offer.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am sure she will be in Playboy by the time she is 18 years and two days old. If it is still around.

By then she will be famous enough that it will likely be a good move for Hugh, and of course it will be a good move for Courtney.

People will want to see it, and who knows in 8 months what she will have going on. She is a RILL interesting phenomenon: She is total fameho, way way underage, MARRIED, shameless and doesnt take herself too seriously. I think she can go the distance for a while.

Sometimes its too gross, but it is interesting. I found that lizard graphic because she tweeted the link to it herself. She really doesnt give a crap what people think of her and that is fascinating to me. She is also completey bizarre but also I think authentic. I LOVED how she said she sleeps till noon and doug does everything...another FameHo (*coughcouthGlitterPoniescoughcough*) we know would have said "I make an amazing breakfast for  us and then go to the gym and then back to designing fashions and fragrances." 

Courtney said she dances on the countertops. HA!! 

And her beauty tips: Get a good nights sleep and take a shower!  Clearly she is not looking for endorsements with that one. I love it.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I am sure she will be in Playboy by the time she is 18 years and two days old. If it is still around.
> 
> By then she will be famous enough that it will likely be a good move for Hugh, and of course it will be a good move for Courtney.
> 
> People will want to see it, and who knows in 8 months what she will have going on. She is a RILL interesting phenomenon: She is total fameho, way way underage, MARRIED, shameless and doesnt take herself too seriously. I think she can go the distance for a while.
> 
> Sometimes its too gross, but it is interesting. I found that lizard graphic because she tweeted the link to it herself. She really doesnt give a crap what people think of her and that is fascinating to me. She is also completey bizarre but also I think authentic. I LOVED how she said she sleeps till noon and doug does everything...another FameHo (*coughcouthGlitterPoniescoughcough*) we know would have said "I make an amazing breakfast for  us and then go to the gym and then back to designing fashions and fragrances."
> 
> Courtney said she dances on the countertops. HA!!
> 
> And her beauty tips: Get a good nights sleep and take a shower!  Clearly she is not looking for endorsements with that one. I love it.




And AAAANNNDD Dont forget she is furthering her studies in the College of Doug!!


----------



## tweegy

bethy_29 said:


> Sweet red bell peppers. I haven't been to this thread for a while. I didn't pick a good day to come back. Poor Santa!


Doll just be glad that from past seasons of Bell Pepers and Pumpkins there are no acorns around..


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll just be glad that from past seasons of Bell Pepers and Pumpkins there are no acorns around..





stop scaring me.


----------



## chowlover2

College of Doug!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> I am sure she will be in Playboy by the time she is 18 years and two days old. If it is still around.
> 
> By then she will be famous enough that it will likely be a good move for Hugh, and of course it will be a good move for Courtney.
> 
> People will want to see it, and who knows in 8 months what she will have going on. She is a RILL interesting phenomenon: She is total fameho, way way underage, MARRIED, shameless and doesnt take herself too seriously. I think she can go the distance for a while.
> 
> Sometimes its too gross, but it is interesting. I found that lizard graphic because she tweeted the link to it herself. She really doesnt give a crap what people think of her and that is fascinating to me. She is also completey bizarre but also I think authentic. I LOVED how she said she sleeps till noon and doug does everything...another FameHo (*coughcouthGlitterPoniescoughcough*) we know would have said "I make an amazing breakfast for  us and then go to the gym and then back to designing fashions and fragrances."
> 
> Courtney said she dances on the countertops. HA!!
> 
> And her beauty tips: Get a good nights sleep and take a shower!  Clearly she is not looking for endorsements with that one. I love it.



PREACH! This girl should teach "RILL-ality 101" - the Kardashians can sign up for the first session to learn what it means to live....for RILL.


----------



## Serina

CobaltBlu said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????


 
:lolots: I just died. Thank you 4 that.


----------



## Serina

harleyNemma said:


> I hope Mr. Santa uses protection when he slides down the Stodden chimney into Courtney's slippery sleigh.


 
EWWWWW :lolots:


----------



## bethy_29

CobaltBlu said:


> well, that santa is doug, so dont feel too bad for him, LOL!!


 
Ha! I didn't even notice that.  Gross.


----------



## chowlover2

I find Courney rill interesting as well. In my day I was known to dance on some bar tops, so more power to her. Also love what she says about sleeping, I myself try not to get up before 10:30 ( aka commitment time in Fedex land where I took early retirement from ) I'm trying to make up for all those years of getting up at 5AM.


----------



## DiorDeVille

aklein said:


> *pops in to check on Courtney


 

^This.


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????


 

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh....why why WHY did I go back that extra page to catch up in here??  Why why why.....OMG Mommy hold me.   Make it stopppp!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Sorry, pursegrrl, I should have warned you. My bad.


----------



## chowlover2

OMG! That last pic is rilly crazee!


----------



## Pursegrrl

harleyNemma said:


> Sorry, pursegrrl, I should have warned you. My bad.


 
My eyes!  My EYESSSSSSSSSSSS.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pursegrrl said:


> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh....why why WHY did I go back that extra page to catch up in here??  Why why why.....OMG Mommy hold me.   Make it stopppp!!!




PG! :giggles:


----------



## chowlover2

We'd best leave the eye wash out...


----------



## harleyNemma

Me thinks Mrs. Stodden has a stripper pole in the bedroom. That last pic is a classic stripper pole move (sans Santa)....ask not how I know these things.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Me thinks Mrs. Stodden has a stripper pole in the bedroom. That last pic is a classic stripper pole move (sans Santa)....ask not how I know these things.




Wahh???  Tell us more doll....That is Fabulous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol @ that gif!


----------



## DiorDeVille

The fabu llama is my fav-y too!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I love llamas, they are such divas!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Wahh???  Tell us more doll....That is Fabulous!
> 
> 
> forgifs.com/gallery/d/190501-1/Fabulous_llama.gif?









mmmmhmmm.....

Tell us what fellow centaur you gifjacked that from doll *flicks tail with piece of krab claw stuck in it**


----------



## DiorDeVille

:lolots:

Y'all are just TOO much, dolls!!! Fo RILL!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Still the Best!  Thread!  Evahhhh!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> mmmmhmmm.....
> 
> Tell us what fellow centaur you gifjacked that from doll *flicks tail with piece of krab claw stuck in it**




Gifjacked from you, doll.


My bad...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Gifjacked from you, doll.
> 
> 
> My bad...
> 
> forgifs.com/gallery/d/42795-2/Tricycle_Faceplant.gif




Iz all good doll, rilly


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Iz all good doll, rilly




Those look RILL RILL FRESH!!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Those look RILL RILL FRESH!!!!
> 
> thefablife.com/files/2011/12/rock_on.gif



I friskily picked them myself from my rough and dirrrrty garden...







eeeehaaaahaahhaa!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

How did I miss this HILARIOUS (and mercifilly short) video??

Amaze advice we can all use, right here.

"... If you are washing your hands or in the water, say 'oh my gosh, I'm so WET right now.'  its crazy. why not?" 

http://www.vh1.com/video/interview/717233/40-winningest-winners-of-2011-courtney-stodden.jhtml


----------



## CobaltBlu

Were they wet when you plucked them???
Meow!








tweegy said:


> I friskily picked them myself from my rough and dirrrrty garden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeehaaaahaahhaa!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Were they wet when you plucked them???
> Meow!
> 
> thefablife.com/files/2011/12/posing_with_dog.gif




Doll, They came out of the garden like that. God made them that way...you should ask God...eehaahahahahaah


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## CobaltBlu

Tweegy, look what we have done!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


>


 
RILLY genius, CB!!  *applause*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> RILLY genius, CB!!  *applause*



i can only take credit for finding it, not making it.


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw7md9M2uF1qdwi8eo1_500.gif


----------



## Nathalya

Lol this topic is just too much


----------



## Pursegrrl

These gifs KILL me!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> mmmmhmmm.....
> 
> Tell us what fellow centaur you gifjacked that from doll *flicks tail with piece of krab claw stuck in it**


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Tweegy, look what we have done!!!!
> 
> 27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwmeoowdwR1r7bbtgo1_400.jpg




eeeeeeexcellent...Just as we planned.....


----------



## platinum_girly

Latest Courtney FB statuses:



> W/a kiss of tasty cinnamon lingering on my lips & the scent of festive fragrance frolicking throughout the air; I am Frostbitten by December





> Curiously crawling my Christmas curves into Santa Land while covertly wearing my captivating cat-suit; Just call me Kitty Claus ... Meow!





> Foxy Santa: Your frosty facial goodness completed w/all of your frisky fine fun bags makes me feel erotically flirtatious & festively feisty





> Oh Secret Santa: Id love to lure you in by caressing my red lips up against your rosiness as my lustrous legs lie on top your levitating lap





> Tenderly trembling my tantalizing tongue up - down - & all around the sugarcoated candy-cane of Christmas! XOs





> Mr. Moist Saint Nick: As I magnetically dangle this magical mistletoe above my mere mysteriousness... I imagine your mouth smooching mine...





> Squeezing my snowballs inside of a seasonal sexy little lingerie as I begin to swing around the Christmas tree to hot rock 'n roll hits! XOs





> Santa of Ravishment: As I run into my room & romantically roll into bed my restless mind races as I begin to ride these risqué imaginations!





> Dear Santa of desire: Instead of you silently sliding down my chiseled chimney this year... can I slide down yours? XOs





> Prancing around my marvelous morning mansion while wearing sheer unmentionables as merry melodies motion about... muah! XOs


----------



## chowlover2

I think a romance novel writer must pen these messages...


----------



## tweegy

**Walks back out thread***


----------



## CobaltBlu

> Foxy Santa: Your frosty facial goodness completed w/all of your *frisky fine fun bags* makes me feel erotically flirtatious & festively feisty



Wait...Santa has fun bags?


----------



## Kansashalo

platinum_girly said:


> Latest Courtney FB statuses:


----------



## Sweetpea83

She doesn't twitter anymore? Now it's just FB statuses? Lol..


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sweetpea83 said:


> She doesn't twitter anymore? Now it's just FB statuses? Lol..



No, she tweets.....She got eleven elegant earrings today, doll. 





CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 11th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Eleven elegant earrings...

   28 minutes ago  https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/# 







CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 10th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Ten tickley toys...

   23 hours ago  https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/# 








CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 9th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Nine Naughty Nighties...

   22 Dec  https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/# 








CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 8th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Eight Erotic Elves...

   21 Dec  https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/# 








CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 7th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Seven sexy swimsuits...

   20 Dec  https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/# 








CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 6th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Six Salacious Santas...

   19 Dec  https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/#https://twitter.com/# 


 CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
On the 5th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Five frisky flings...

18 Dec
Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
"For GOD so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish, but have eternal life." XOs

18 Dec
Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
On the 4th day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Four faux furs...

17 Dec
Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
On the 3rd day of Christmas my true love gave to me: *Three thick thesauri..*.

16 Dec
Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
On the 2nd day of Christmas my true love gave to me: Two tiny tees...
15 Dec

Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Prancing around my marvelous morning mansion while wearing sheer unmentionables as merry melodies motion about... muah! XOs
15 Dec
»
Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
On the 1st day of Christmas my true love gave to me: A pretty pair of pink panties...
14 Dec Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Pursegrrl

11 earrings?  Won't you be missing one?

and that "morning mansion" tweet/****/whatever....you have an evening mansion too, oh precious flower?

Oh wait...


----------



## platinum_girly

Sweetpea83 said:


> She doesn't twitter anymore? Now it's just FB statuses? Lol..


 
Lol sorry i get her updates from FB as i don't have a Twitter


----------



## Mademoiselle R

I feel as if she abuses the right click synonym function on Microsoft Word...also what's with the ridiculous alliteration?


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## CobaltBlu

Does this mean you saw the Santa pics?? 



mockinglee said:


>


----------



## mockinglee

^The Santa pics were more this flavor:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursegrrl said:


> 11 earrings?  Won't you be missing one?
> 
> and that "morning mansion" tweet/****/whatever....you have an evening mansion too, oh precious flower?
> 
> Oh wait...



Doll...she is WAY ahead of you. 





CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                       



*... Can you guess where the extra earring goes?  XOs*

*  https://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/150683722897825792*


----------



## mockinglee

CobaltBlu said:


> CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> 
> *... Can you guess where the extra earring goes?  XOs*
> 
> *  https://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/150683722897825792*


----------



## CobaltBlu

mockinglee said:


>




*eggnog spew*

haha!


----------



## harleyNemma

Can't wait to see what Mrs. Stodden finds under her tree this year...her first Christmas as Mrs. Stodden, non?


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll...she is WAY ahead of you.
> 
> si0.twimg.com/profile_images/1101485171/CourtneyStoddenCherrry_normal.JPG
> CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> 
> *... Can you guess where the extra earring goes?  XOs*


----------



## Pursegrrl

ah yes...the extra earring goes, ummm....
And I got censored earlier!  Oops...was another word for "tweet"  my bad.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Can't wait to see what Mrs. Stodden finds under her tree this year...her first Christmas as Mrs. Stodden, non?



Mrs Hutchinson, doll...Mrs Stodden is her creepy mom.

CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden                                                   



            On the 12th day of Christmas  my true love gave to me: Twelve tempting truffles... Have a very Merry  Christmas everyone! God Bless XOs

   1 hour ago  *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*


----------



## Pursegrrl

well, now we know she can at least count to 12


----------



## Coco Belle

Of course what makes me want to stab myself is that _Christmas Day_ is the first day of Christmas... and the 12 days extend until Epiphany... aka January 5/6th.... AAAGH WHY COURTNEY??


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Mrs Hutchinson, doll...Mrs Stodden is her creepy mom.
> 
> CourtneyStodden   Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> 
> On the 12th day of Christmas  my true love gave to me: Twelve tempting truffles... Have a very Merry  Christmas everyone! God Bless XOs
> 
> 1 hour ago  *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*




Yes, I was all @$$-backwards with my post. thanks for correcting.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> Of course what makes me want to stab myself is that _Christmas Day_ is the first day of Christmas... and the 12 days extend until Epiphany... aka January 5/6th.... AAAGH WHY COURTNEY??



she should know that, too.


----------



## jun3machina

i tihnk maybe she taught courtney :lolots:
http://youtu.be/wHJ3z8z0O7M


----------



## chowlover2

Kristen Wiig is spot on!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG...KW DID teach Courtney, LOL!!   That was hilarious.


----------



## SkylightTonight

I thought they "hooked up" in the hopes of getting a reality tv show. It would actually be quite a savy thing for struggling Hollywood entertainers to do. 

She seems too annoying for a man his age to put up with, and I can't imagine she is geniunely attracted to him. Then again, there have been weirder pairings.


----------



## tweegy

mockinglee said:


> ^The Santa pics were more this flavor:
> 
> gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs3/1638315_o.gif




Bwahaaha!!! You've just been gifjacked!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Huffingpost readers voted her biggest celeb story of 2011!! Meow!! 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...2011-kim-kardashian-demi-moore_n_1145761.html


Some tweets...

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Placed outside on my patio --provocatively wrapped in a sheer white sheet while enjoying the morning shine & a savory berry breakfast. Muah!
23 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply

Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Romance becomes restless as I angelically swing above the bed wearing nothing but wings! Sweet dreams XOs
26 Dec


Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Love to you all! XOs huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/26/big&#8230;
26 Dec


Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Smoothly stripping down to a daring string suit as the hot holiday sun delicately dominates my sultry silhouette... feeling stimulated!
26 Dec


----------



## chowlover2

Everytime I read this thread I want to wash my eyes out with soap!:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Huffingpost readers voted her biggest celeb story of 2011!! Meow!!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...2011-kim-kardashian-demi-moore_n_1145761.html
> 
> 
> Some tweets...
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Placed outside on my patio --provocatively wrapped in a sheer white sheet while enjoying the morning shine & a savory berry breakfast. Muah!
> 23 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> Courtney Stodden
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> *Romance becomes restless as I angelically swing above the bed wearing nothing but wings! Sweet dreams XOs*
> 26 Dec
> 
> 
> Courtney Stodden
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Love to you all! XOs huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/26/big
> 26 Dec
> 
> 
> Courtney Stodden
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Smoothly stripping down to a daring string suit as the hot holiday sun delicately dominates my sultry silhouette... feeling stimulated!
> 26 Dec


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY leaves this thread until the Reality Show airs.

Get back in here missy!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Nobody, and I mean NOBODY leaves this thread until the Reality Show airs.
> 
> Get back in here missy!!!



**drags a box in the thread***


----------



## CobaltBlu

thats more like it. Meow


----------



## tweegy

*Flutters around friskily in silky box*


----------



## CobaltBlu

*languishes lusciously while wildly waiting for more provocative pictorial perfection*


*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*


----------



## tweegy

**Sets down a FRESH Red Bell Pepper**


----------



## Pursegrrl

*dances in the mist*

...of Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM), not the fresh bell pepper...


----------



## CobaltBlu

RAwwwwrrr









Pursegrrl said:


> *dances in the mist*
> 
> ...of Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM), not the fresh bell pepper...


----------



## chowlover2

Omg!


----------



## loves

oh the cat in the box is just too cute, esp the little waggy tail at the end

this woman is insane, i love her!


----------



## Lapis

Every time I come in this thread I swear I just want to post the Litany after I read her twitter post!


----------



## tweegy

Lapis said:


> Every time I come in this thread I swear I just want to post the Litany after I read her twitter post!




Litany sounds exotic! Can we friskily sway upon it while wearing only wings!?






Ahh haa haaa haaa!


----------



## nataliam1976

When this thread hits 200 pages I will celebrate it by reading all of them again in one go. Its going to be my belated xmas gift to myself


----------



## CobaltBlu

HAA...:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lapis said:


> Every time I come in this thread I swear I just want to post the Litany after I read her twitter post!



OT but i feel like your avatar is judging my outfit.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Look, our All American Girl has been given YET ANOTHER HONOR, this time by Fox. She is the breakout internet star of 2011!

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-fox411com-breakout-internet-celebrity-2011/

A snippet:


> &#8220;I have had so much fun and it&#8217;s been a blast up until this point,&#8221; Stodden, now 17, told Fox411.com upon being informed of her very high honor. &#8220;I look forward to 2012 and I'm going into that with a positive attitude still being spicy and sensual.&#8221;
> 
> So watch out world, because this busty blonde baby bride is just getting started. After her single, &#8220;Don't Put It On Me&#8221; went viral -- it has clocked in at over 3.25 million views this year -- and Stodden was named one of VH1's "40 Winners of 2011," Stodden promises for an even &#8220;sexier and sensual&#8221; new year, and plans to hit the studio in January.
> 
> &#8220;I have so many sweet treats in the works,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I'm going to let 2012 break open some even sexier songs.&#8221;
> 
> One of the keys to being an Internet sensation these days is harnessing social media, and Stodden proved to be a natural in that respect as well. Calling herself the &#8220;alliterative queen of Twitter,&#8221; the aspiring singer became a sensation for her unique (to say the least) tweets to her over 80,000 followers.
> 
> &#8220;I just sit down and I come up with a topic and just write it out,&#8221; she said of how she comes up with her tweets. &#8220;It just happens to be in alliterations.&#8221;
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...eakout-internet-celebrity-2011/#ixzz1hyX4mdYI



Meow


----------



## CobaltBlu

Looks like I'm not the only one wondering what Real Housewives would be like with Courtney Stodden on board!!


----------



## kymmie

I just laughed so hard reading this thread, my abs are sore!


----------



## CobaltBlu

kymmie said:


> I just laughed so hard reading this thread,* my abs are sore!*




audaciously airbrush them!!!!  :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Let's get rid of Taylor, Brandi & Dana and bring Courtney on board!


----------



## Lapis

tweegy said:


> Litany sounds exotic! Can we friskily sway upon it while wearing only wings!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh haa haaa haaa!



Oh that sexy lip- 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana, sans-serif]Lord, 	      have mercy on us
	      Christ, have mercy on us
	      Lord, have mercy on us. [/FONT]





CobaltBlu said:


> OT but i feel like your avatar is judging my outfit.



She is but don't worry she judges everyone


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lapis said:


> Oh that sexy lip-
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana, sans-serif]Lord,           have mercy on us
> Christ, have mercy on us
> Lord, have mercy on us. [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> She is but don't worry she judges everyone *



 I KNEW IT!! haha


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one wondering what Real Housewives would be like with Courtney Stodden on board!!






and


----------



## caitlin1214

What exactly is a winky kitty face?


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> What exactly is a winky kitty face?



She signs off her tweets with this "Meow "  The smilie is winking, the meow lets us know its a smiling winking kitty.

Sometimes she signs off with Rawrrr   I guess thats a doggie face...


----------



## DivineMissM

That video is hilarious.


----------



## harleyNemma

....and to think the phenomenon that is Mrs. Hutchison (and this thread) only came to be in  2011.


----------



## harleyNemma

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Had such a vivacious adventure @ Venice Beach today. Now its time for this tasty temptress to tiptoe into 2012 - HAPPY NEW YEAR! Muah XOs...
2 hours ago


----------



## CobaltBlu

vivacious adventure = new pictures I hope!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I hope so, too..


----------



## harleyNemma

Oh Dear LAWD, she has a "guard"....and he feeds her.....with action verbs.

@CourtneyStodden
Soakin up my bikini bod in a very heated hot tub overlooking LA as my charming new guard flauntingly feeds me chocolate dipped strawberries.
55 minutes ago


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## harleyNemma

I want pictures. They would be so much more....vivid.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Who knew she was a bookworm? Courtney Stodden shows off her best provocative poses as she picks up new reading material
> 
> She is a huge fan of alliteration and regularly told her fans she received three thesauri from her doting husband for Christmas.
> 
> But it appears that Courtney Stodden is a serious about being a bookworm and has been seen shopping for new reading material with her husband.
> 
> The 17-year-old paid a visit to The Mystic Journey Bookstore on Abbott Kinney in Venice with 51-year-old husband Doug Hutchinson in tow.
> 
> Courtney appeared to be more covered up than usual wearing a short and tight aqua blue skirt and a white vest top.
> 
> As ever she was tottering on her sky high heels as she made her way to the book shop.
> 
> Never one to shy away from the cameras the teenager was seen putting on her best provocative pose bending over to peruse the goods on offer.
> 
> The peroxide blonde was also seen touching her ample chest with her hand as she stared at the camera.
> 
> As ever Courtney was displaying lashing of fake tan and plenty of make-up on her face.
> 
> Putting her thesaurus, and her love of alliteration to good use the teen took to Twitter to document her day.
> 
> She told her followers: 'Had such a vivacious adventure @ Venice Beach today. Now its time for this tasty temptress to tiptoe into 2012 - HAPPY NEW YEAR! Muah XOs...'
> Recently Courtney spoke to Zap2it  speaking about her style and her husband.
> 
> She said that her husband is her celebrity crush and when asked what her choice of superpower would be, she replied: 'I would find it breathtaking to be able to feel what it's like to fly... Wait. I'm already flying - flying on the wings of love!'
> 
> Stodden also revealed that she lives in seven inch stilettos from the moment she gets out of bed, even when she is hiking in Hollywood with her mother and dog.
> 
> And she admits that her friends make fun of her for being: 'A little too sexual.'
> The teenager is now said to be working on launching a music career.



Source: DailyMail


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG at the tantalizing toes on this temptress!!. 

Doug looks like he has put on a few pounds.

I am glad we got new pictures. that outfit is a mess though.
Does her creepy mother go everywhere with them??


----------



## tweegy

I would say the tingers are sensuously dangling over the edge for life! 

I can't believe I didnt look here today!! *gives self a naughty spank* 

The black bra under the white top with the ever present clear bra straps that allows her top strap to be off the shoulder that utters "I'm rill sexy, and I will not fix it to conform to your restrictive views, you buggy wife... ;-X to your husband..."


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I would say the tingers are sensuously dangling over the edge for life!
> 
> I can't believe I didnt look here today!! *gives self a naughty spank*
> 
> The black bra under the white top with the ever present clear bra straps that allows her top strap to be off the shoulder that utters *"I'm rill sexy, and I will not fix it to conform to your restrictive views, you buggy wife... ;-X to your husband..."*



So true!! The clear bra straps are the window into her essential self, for RILL. Rawwwrrr!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

She is giving Jessica Simpson a run for the money on the sausage toes.

Now I wonder if Courtney purposely poses as she does or does it come natural?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> So true!! The clear bra straps are the window into her essential self, for RILL. Rawwwrrr!!




I rilized this when there was an interview where the strap was down and she moved her hand to fix it.....but didnt. Genius!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I rilized this when there was an interview where the strap was down and she moved her hand to fix it.....but didnt. Genius!




I saw that one!!! She is such a saucy wench!!!


----------



## tweegy

Bag*Snob said:


> She is giving Jessica Simpson a run for the money on the sausage toes.
> 
> Now I wonder if Courtney purposely poses as she does or does it come natural?


She poses as God made her! 



CobaltBlu said:


> I saw that one!!! She is such a saucy wench!!!



Don't put it on her gurl!!


----------



## DivineMissM

I rilly need her to buy some shoes that fit.  It's bad enough that her boobs and *** are hanging out, but her toes too?  C'mon Court.


----------



## chantal1922

CobaltBlu said:


> *OMG at the tantalizing toes on this temptress!*!.
> 
> Doug looks like he has put on a few pounds.
> 
> I am glad we got new pictures. that outfit is a mess though.
> Does her creepy mother go everywhere with them??





tweegy said:


> I would say the *tingers* are sensuously dangling over the edge for life!
> 
> I can't believe I didnt look here today!! *gives self a naughty spank*
> 
> The black bra under the white top with the ever present clear bra straps that allows her top strap to be off the shoulder that utters "I'm rill sexy, and I will not fix it to conform to your restrictive views, you buggy wife... ;-X to your husband..."


----------



## Pursegrrl

tantalizing tootsies indeed!


----------



## harleyNemma

I guess this is what a vivacious day in Venice Beach looks like....Doug looks as though he took his "Mr. Santa" role rather seriously this holiday season. Courtney rilly is a style icon for ho's the world over. 







[/IMG]

The woman walking behind them looks like she is about to bust out laughing....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, she's so gross..


----------



## chowlover2

She definitely needs a larger size in the stripper shoes. Is that her Mom walking behind her & Dougie?


----------



## tweegy

Everytime I come here or see her I get the urge to listen to White Snake..


----------



## chowlover2

I am going to read the Bible after I read this thread!!!


----------



## AEGIS

is this child porn? eeewww


----------



## chowlover2

Look at Doug in the last pic, he's got a potbelly going and grinning like the Cheshire Cat. It's like he feels he can let himself go and he still has this hot chick to come home to every night.


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> Everytime I come here or see her I get the urge to listen to White Snake..


----------



## CobaltBlu

The woman right behind them is her mom! 



harleyNemma said:


> I guess this is what a vivacious day in Venice Beach looks like....Doug looks as though he took his "Mr. Santa" role rather seriously this holiday season. Courtney rilly is a style icon for ho's the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> The woman walking behind them looks like she is about to bust out laughing....


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> The woman right behind them is her mom!




AKA the only woman out there to rival the Kodfather!


----------



## harleyNemma

OHHHHhhhhhhh, so THAT is what pride looks like....


----------



## iluvmybags

I hate to say it, but she actually looks [almost] pretty from the neck up in that first pic ("GULP") :shame:
I like how her hair looks and she doesn't appear to be wearing as much makeup as she sometimes does.
I dunno - maybe its because after viewing Kim Kardashian's pics from NYE with those awful "Cleopatra" eyelashes with matching wig, Mrs. Hutchinson looks "almost" normal! (from the neck up - don't even get me started from the neck all the way down to the little piggy that went "wee, wee, wee all the way home"!)


----------



## CobaltBlu

hmmmm..... I see where you are going with that, doll. 

but...


----------



## aklein

Well know it's official.  Doug and Courtney are classy ...
They turned down a threesome with Adrienne Curry.


----------



## DivineMissM

aklein said:


> Well know it's official.  Doug and Courtney are classy ...
> They turned down a threesome with Adrienne Curry.



  Adrienne must feel rilly s**tty about herself right about now.  Ouch.


----------



## HauteMama

Ooh, the black bra under a white shirt. That's not totally typical of trashy teens trying to be temptresses.


----------



## harleyNemma

So, it appears that Courtney has gone from bouncing on kitchen countertops to squirming sensuously on the kitchen floor....

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Come get down & dirty w/me while we floor flash together! I showed you mine... now show me yours. I'll RT the hottest! pic.twitter.com/G89XbOLJ
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## buzzytoes

tweegy said:


> Everytime I come here or see her I get the urge to listen to White Snake..


 
*snort* Tawny Kitane has nothin on this girl.


----------



## aklein

harleyNemma said:


> So, it appears that Courtney has gone from bouncing on kitchen countertops to squirming sensuously on the kitchen floor....
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Come get down & dirty w/me while we floor flash together! I showed you mine... now show me yours. I'll RT the hottest! pic.twitter.com/G89XbOLJ
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply



You forgot the best part of that tweet .... the picture!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG....the pic...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh boy..lol!!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG....the pic...
> 
> p.twimg.com/AiMrbjRCQAAoqpa.jpg:large



It's Swiffer's new model: The Swiffwhore 2.0...reviewers claim that it leaves their floors dirtier than they started with, though


----------



## chowlover2

Mademoiselle R said:


> It's Swiffer's new model: The Swiffwhore 2.0...reviewers claim that it leaves their floors dirtier than they started with, though


----------



## CobaltBlu

Mademoiselle R said:


> It's Swiffer's new model: The *Swiffwhore* 2.0...reviewers claim that it leaves their floors dirtier than they started with, though












HHAHAH!!! Do we need to put swiffers in the Swag Wagon (TM)??


----------



## Pursegrrl

CobaltBlu said:


> HHAHAH!!! Do we need to put swiffers in the Swag Wagon (TM)??


 
  SwiffWhore!!!  

and YES, we dooooo!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

That would be pure perfection!!!!!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

I'm relatively new ladies. What's the swag wagon??


----------



## CobaltBlu

Mademoiselle R said:


> I'm relatively new ladies. What's the swag wagon??



Doll...its amazeballs. For RILL!!!







Its a collection of the Courtney swag. A FRESH bell pepper, serpent armband, ScotchGard to keep your boots white while visiting the pumpkin patch, pink doggie-safe dye for your precious pooch, feminine products for when your pole dancing moves get too....much....,clear bra straps, tweets, sugarless bubblegum (featured in the Dont Put it on Me Gurlll lyrics), pics of Courtney, stripper heels, and more!!!

You earned yourself one with the SwiffWhore product line suggestion, doll. So enjoy!!!


----------



## ilvoelv

She's just gross.


----------



## chowlover2

Awesome job on the swag wagon CB!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Awesome job on the swag wagon CB!



Doll, I cannot take credit for that ! That is a* Cocolo/Tweegy* production!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The picture of her pooch looking out the window in desperation..cracks me up every time!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG....the pic...
> 
> p.twimg.com/AiMrbjRCQAAoqpa.jpg:large


...Her nails are illuminating 


Mademoiselle R said:


> It's Swiffer's new model: The Swiffwhore 2.0...reviewers claim that it leaves their floors dirtier than they started with, though














Its FRESH!


----------



## tweegy

Shazam!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

YES!!!!!!!!!


That is magnificent, Tweegy!!!!!

*sprays Promiscuious Lustfulness (TM)*


----------



## harleyNemma

AWESOME, new addition to the swag wagon!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Those bell peppers are so verrrryyyy FRESH!!!


----------



## chowlover2

All hail Tweegy the swag wagon Queen!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

tweegy said:


> Shazam!!



LMAO


[hilarious gif here] [/end of hilarious gif]*

_*apparently, googling "funny gifs" doesn't really get me anywhere...I'll try harder next time _


----------



## MM83

harleyNemma said:


> So, it appears that Courtney has gone from bouncing on kitchen countertops to squirming sensuously on the kitchen floor....
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Come get down & dirty w/me while we floor flash together! I showed you mine... now show me yours. I'll RT the hottest! pic.twitter.com/G89XbOLJ
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply




It's really a damn shame that Mr. MM didn't capture me on New Years, in my 'floor flash' pose. Fetal position, bathroom floor, in relatively the same outfit as her (minus stripper shoes), with the same look of agony, er, _seduction_, on my face.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bubble Bath Time!!!

Sounds like an acid trip though...

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden*
As flames of desire sensuously circle around the tub and weightless bubbles become candy clouds, I step my bare body into a delicious dream.*
13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, it sure does sound like an acid trip!


----------



## tweegy

...Sounds like a yeast infection...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> That is magnificent, Tweegy!!!!!
> 
> *sprays Promiscuious Lustfulness (TM)*






harleyNemma said:


> AWESOME, new addition to the swag wagon!





CobaltBlu said:


> Those bell peppers are so verrrryyyy FRESH!!!





chowlover2 said:


> All hail Tweegy the swag wagon Queen!





Mademoiselle R said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> [hilarious gif here] [/end of hilarious gif]*
> 
> _*apparently, googling "funny gifs" doesn't really get me anywhere...I'll try harder next time _









**Dances in the falling mist**

Thanks dolls, she truly is a delightful muse!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## Pursegrrl

LOVE the swag wagon!!   Still giggling over the swiffwhore, LMAO.


----------



## nastasja

tweegy said:


> ...Sounds like a yeast infection...


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> Bubble Bath Time!!!
> 
> Sounds like an acid trip though...
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden*
> As flames of desire sensuously circle around the tub and weightless bubbles become candy clouds, I step my bare body into a delicious dream.*
> 13 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply



FIRE. WATER. BUBBLES. CANDY. CLOUDS. All in one Tweet. 

_Again_, she channels Hunter S. Thompson guiding a tour at Willy Wonka's.


----------



## tweegy

Where is our tender wallflower today?


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think she had a big night last night. 

Courtney Stodden
CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden*
There is nothing more romantic than gazing up @ Gods marvelous moon as sensual tunes surround you & your man. Mmm, this evening is ethereal.*
12 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply 

She doesnt rise before noon anyway, then she has to make her coffee and writhe around on the floor for a bit. perhaps she will grace us with a tweet later....


----------



## tweegy

The night was probably too _ethereal_ for her.. poor thing..


----------



## chanel*liz

she kind of reminds me of gretchen from real housewives OC


----------



## ByeKitty

I hadn't checked this thread in a while... What a temptress she is!


----------



## CobaltBlu

^ totally tantalizing, doll. For RILL!!


----------



## puddinhd58

Oh my goodness....the Golden Girl shots almost had my coffee all over the keyboard!  Love the Swag Wagon!


----------



## harleyNemma

Baking creamy chocolate chip cookies in a lil lingerie apron & high heels as *all of us* here prepare to enter into a naughty Saturday night!
1 hour ago 

uh.....okkkkkkaaaaaayyyyy (and why am I not surprised)


----------



## harleyNemma

And, someone is following in Kim Kardashian's footsteps...sorta. kinda. gross. (I can't believe there are 6 bids....and $102!! WTF!) 

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Think you can handle the Stodden heat in these signed sexy stilettos? Bidding starts --NOW! ebay.com/itm/1406761862&#8230;
6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## bethy_29

Ew and ew!


----------



## CobaltBlu

:lolots:

Courtney's Tweets, drawn...

http://drawnstoddentweets.tumblr.com/







I *love* the pictures from the Frisky Friday floor Flash challenge:

drmistercody Cody Johnston
@CourtneyStodden My sensuous slipper flashing in my apt! #FlashingFootwear pic.twitter.com/BryHuPMl
5 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply 






Tony_DiMarzo Tony DiMarzo
Can't believe I did this lol Happy Floor Flash Friday @CourtneyStodden  pic.twitter.com/KOYbGDQD
6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply 






HardintheCity X. Alexander
@CourtneyStodden Here's mine. pic.twitter.com/LFwBi7oB
5 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply 






wheezie21 Louise Sanchez
@CourtneyStodden Friday Floor Flash/ Puppy Love pic.twitter.com/WMtjrPQm
6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> And, someone is following in Kim Kardashian's footsteps...sorta. kinda. gross. (I can't believe there are 6 bids....and $102!! WTF!)
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Think you can handle the Stodden heat in these signed sexy stilettos? Bidding starts --NOW! ebay.com/itm/1406761862
> 6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply



Well, gross to think of .... But it was nice of her to donate the shoes to the project. The Lancaster Opera House will get ALL of the proceeds from this. She has a growing cult following.

*adjust serpent armband* 

She's a RILL giver!!! Someone is probably starting their OWN swag wagon!!


----------



## iluvmybags

harleyNemma said:


> And, someone is following in Kim Kardashian's footsteps...sorta. kinda. gross. (I can't believe there are 6 bids....and $102!! WTF!)
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Think you can handle the Stodden heat in these signed sexy stilettos? Bidding starts --NOW! ebay.com/itm/1406761862
> 6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply



 $127.50 now!  (and there's still 7 days to go!) 
I got a kick out of the description



> Moderately worn.  In excellent condition for displaying



Cuz who wouldn't want to proudly display the sexy stilettos that graced the feet of Mrs. Hutchinson?!


----------



## Pursegrrl




----------



## Chloe_chick999

"My sensuous slipper" That was hilarious!!


----------



## harleyNemma

Love the little chihuahua....I think she has tapped into the imagination of her adoring public.


----------



## cfca22

Seen them at The Grove yesterday and OMG she looked cracked out and like a dirty s*ut. No one was paying attention to them. Oh wait yeah people were looking at her and calling her names. Ouch it was funny


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Courtney's Tweets, drawn...
> 
> http://drawnstoddentweets.tumblr.com/
> 26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxadloMaLq1r9c383o1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> I *love* the pictures from the Frisky Friday floor Flash challenge:
> 
> drmistercody Cody Johnston
> @CourtneyStodden My sensuous slipper flashing in my apt! #FlashingFootwear pic.twitter.com/BryHuPMl
> 5 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> p.twimg.com/AidQAgACIAAHQD7.jpg:large
> 
> Tony_DiMarzo Tony DiMarzo
> Can't believe I did this lol Happy Floor Flash Friday @CourtneyStodden  pic.twitter.com/KOYbGDQD
> 6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> p.twimg.com/AigeIEpCMAADOdK.jpg:large
> 
> HardintheCity X. Alexander
> @CourtneyStodden Here's mine. pic.twitter.com/LFwBi7oB
> 5 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> p.twimg.com/AidO0P0CAAEUcnM.jpg:large
> 
> wheezie21 Louise Sanchez
> @CourtneyStodden Friday Floor Flash/ Puppy Love pic.twitter.com/WMtjrPQm
> 6 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> p.twimg.com/AigjkwhCQAIYWha.jpg:large




OMG!! I die! Hilarious! 



CobaltBlu said:


> Well, gross to think of .... But it was nice of her to donate the shoes to the project. The Lancaster Opera House will get *ALL* of the proceeds from this. She has a growing cult following.
> 
> *adjust serpent armband*
> 
> She's a RILL giver!!! Someone is probably starting their OWN swag wagon!!




All?? You mean not 5% and the rest tithed to the khurch?


----------



## Bag*Snob

cfca22 said:


> Seen them at The Grove yesterday and OMG she looked cracked out and like a dirty s*ut. No one was paying attention to them. Oh wait yeah people were looking at her and calling her names. Ouch it was funny



Oh so mean.  She is oblivious, I think, to the world and others. She seems like she is in her own world as she walks around. And I mean this seriously.


----------



## mustard_stain

Bag*Snob said:


> She seems like she is in her own world as she walks around.



I think a drug-induced haze would definitely do that to you. This girl must be on heavy narcotics. Shame, one can see the path she'll take within 6 months. She was irrelevant before, but she'll be irrelevant later with tons of self-esteem issues, PTSD, paranoia, delusions... it's almost predictable and super sad that photographers and Hollywood nitwits would enable that.


----------



## Mwahhh

I don't know whether it's been posted or not but have you guys seen her "music" videos?



Don't put it on me girrrl, don't put it on me, girl no. Don't put it on me girl. D-D-D-D-Don't!

Haha.


----------



## cfca22

This is what she had on Saturday when I saw her.


----------



## chowlover2

Notice the clear bra straps!


----------



## Mwahhh

cfca22 said:


> This is what she had on Saturday when I saw her.



I'm pretty sure this is considered indecent exposure. :weird:


----------



## cfca22

Mwahhh said:


> I'm pretty sure this is considered indecent exposure. :weird:



She loves this outfit so much she wore same style in black later that night.

She reminds me of a trashy version of pamela anderson


----------



## Mwahhh

It's a shame though, I actually like the skirt. If paired with a nice top, she wouldn't need to pull it up so high to cover what her "top" isn't covering.


----------



## CobaltBlu

What. is. that. cuff. please say it is knockoff!!!!!


----------



## aklein

Well ... her shoes fit and she isn't rocking the bewb brows.
I think the black convertible bra with clear bra straps is her signature piece.


----------



## Sweetpea83

cfca22 said:


> This is what she had on Saturday when I saw her.




Can't believe she went out in public in that outfit..lol.


----------



## tweegy

cfca22 said:


> This is what she had on Saturday when I saw her.










Aww man....the only thing that saved this outfit is the clear bra straps!


----------



## natalie78

cfca22 said:


> She loves this outfit so much she wore same style in black later that night.
> 
> *She reminds me of a trashy version of pamela anderson*


I'm dying!


----------



## cfca22

24 hours earlier


----------



## chowlover2

Is that a hooker flashing the peace sign???


----------



## cfca22

chowlover2 said:


> Is that a hooker flashing the peace sign???


 
LOL that's super funny.

*Just 24 hours earlier Courtney Stodden had modelled a white replica of the same outfit during a visit to The Grove in West Hollywood.*

The aspiring model, singer/songwriter and actress wore the same huge pair of sunglasses and hoop earrings on both occasions.
On Saturday, Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchinson dined at Italian restaurant La Piazza.
Courtney Stodden then took the opportunity to pose with fellow fame-hungry LA personality, Phoebe Price.
Phoebe Price &#8211; who claims to be 32 &#8211; wasn&#8217;t one to shy away from prying eyes either.
Although she was noticeably more covered up than her pal, Phoebe Price stood out from the crowds in a pink animal print frock with multi-coloured scarf to keep her warm.


----------



## chowlover2

Phobe is 32! WTF! 32 in dog years!!! And the multi colored muppet scarf has got to go!


----------



## cfca22

chowlover2 said:


> Phobe is 32! WTF! 32 in dog years!!! And the multi colored muppet scarf has got to go!


 :lolots: your too funny. She's "32" and Courtney is "17" . I don't remember looking like that at 17 and I hope I don't look like the hooker at 32 OMG


----------



## chowlover2

How dumb do these women think we are??? Courtney looks 32 and the ho looks 52.


----------



## cfca22

chowlover2 said:


> How dumb do these women think we are??? Courtney looks 32 and the ho looks 52.


 
That's what I said. Whatever crazy chicks!


----------



## bethy_29

cfca22 said:


> This is what she had on Saturday when I saw her.


 
But...what IS it???



chowlover2 said:


> Phobe is 32! WTF! 32 in dog years!!! And the multi colored muppet scarf has got to go!


 
I literally laughed out loud! 
Phoebe used to be a regular on a fashion blog I read. As in, they made fun of her a lot!


----------



## tweegy

cfca22 said:


> LOL that's super funny.
> 
> *Just 24 hours earlier Courtney Stodden had modelled a white replica of the same outfit during a visit to The Grove in West Hollywood.*
> 
> The aspiring model, singer/songwriter and actress wore the same huge pair of sunglasses and hoop earrings on both occasions.
> On Saturday, Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchinson dined at Italian restaurant La Piazza.
> Courtney Stodden then took the opportunity to pose with fellow fame-hungry LA personality, Phoebe Price.
> Phoebe Price  who claims to be 32  wasnt one to shy away from prying eyes either.
> Although she was noticeably more covered up than her pal, Phoebe Price stood out from the crowds in a pink animal print frock with multi-coloured scarf to keep her warm.


----------



## cfca22

tweegy said:


>


 :lolots:


----------



## natalie78

I am now declaring myself to be 21.  That's all.


----------



## tweegy

natalie78 said:


> I am now declaring myself to be 21.  That's all.


Screw that! I'm now 15! I'm off to tell sugarballs the news..


----------



## chowlover2

bethy_29 said:


> But...what IS it???
> 
> On the East Coast we call it a bra and panties!
> 
> I literally laughed out loud!
> Phoebe used to be a regular on a fashion blog I read. As in, they made fun of her a lot!


I'm shocked I've never seen Phobe on Fashion Police! Or Courtney for that matter!


----------



## Kansashalo

Can someone pass me a red bell pepper so I can rub it in my eyes!!!!!!  What in the Vanessa Del Rio does this child have on????!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## loves

chowlover2 said:


> I'm shocked I've never seen Phobe on Fashion Police! Or Courtney for that matter!



too easy, that's why


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yup. shootin' fish in a barrel.


----------



## aklein

chowlover2 said:


> Is that a hooker flashing the peace sign???



That's Chicken Cutlet's signature move, doll.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## CobaltBlu

ACTING DEBUT!!! 

http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/6g9l

Everybody grab a FRESH bell pepper and a popsicle! 
Its really terrible!!


----------



## cfca22

CobaltBlu said:


> ACTING DEBUT!!!
> 
> http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/6g9l
> 
> Everybody grab a FRESH bell pepper and a popsicle!
> Its really terrible!!


 
WTF that was just weird.


----------



## cfca22

I don't know if anyone has posted this picture before

*Courtney Stodden as a younger girl, before all the plastic surgery and Doug Hutchison 

Courtney Stodden claims that her look is all natural but the 17-year-old hasn&#8217;t been fooling anyone, and now that there are photos of her pre-plastic surgery it&#8217;s entirely obvious she&#8217;s had work done.Not that it wasn&#8217;t before.

New photos have emerged of Courtney Stodden before the plastic surgery and complete trashy makeover which show the extensive transformation the teenager has gone through in the past year or two. A once fresh-faced Courtney now has what must be DDD-breasts, a pencil thin nose and fried fraggle hair. She wears black eyeshadow so thick that you can&#8217;t see the whites of her eyes most of the time. Her spray tan is always uneven or obvious, she&#8217;s a walking fire hazard and her little child-like limbs can barely support the weight of silicone, slap and hair product that top the hot mess.

The doctor that used her as Silly Putty should be ashamed. Seriously, what kind of doctor would perform vanity plastic surgery on a teenager? Ugh. Hollywood can be so gross. Good Morning America had a plastic surgeon (Real Housewives star Dr. Paul S. Nassif ) &#8221;verify&#8221; that she is all real, but c&#8217;mon, you can look at her nose and see it&#8217;s been chiseled, among other things. Quack.*This article was on celebrity smack


----------



## CobaltBlu

cfca22 said:


> WTF that was just weird.



and mercifully short....


----------



## Mwahhh

Wow . . . looking at that old picture of her is surprising. She actually looks innocent. 

Regarding whether she had breast augmentation, she did a breast ultrasound on the Dr. Drew tv show. Watch the results . . .  it's very awkward.


----------



## chowlover2

Before I head in to take a shower ( much needed after watching acting debut ) does anyone else think Doug has had work done. I also think he is effeminate looking.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Mwahhh said:


> Wow . . . looking at that old picture of her is surprising. She actually looks innocent.
> 
> Regarding whether she had breast augmentation, she did a breast ultrasound on the Dr. Drew tv show. Watch the results . . .  it's very awkward.





*Something was off with that ultra sound...I didn't buy it..
If the results are true..she hasn't the fakest looking real breast
in the whole city..*


----------



## platinum_girly

> 'They are lovely': Seinfeld star Jason Alexander gets to grip with bikini-clad Courtney Stodden in Funny or Die spoof
> 
> Doug Hutchinson can't keep his hands off her.
> And now another man is getting to grips with the 51-year-old actor's teen bride Courtney Stodden.
> Seinfeld star Jason Alexander is seen groping the 17-year-old in a new video, however it is all in the name of comedy.
> 
> The trio star in a new Funny Or Die video, in which Alexander plays talk show host, motivator and toupee-wearing Donny Clay.
> Parodying the likes of Dr. Phil and Dr. Drew, Donny advises the couple that they need to resist the judgement of their naysayers who believe that their relationship is inappropriate.
> In a section of the show entitled 'Resist Judgement: Assess Your Partner', Donny explains that Courtney bravely went on the Dr. Drew show and underwent an ultrasound to prove her bosoms were real.
> 
> 'I don't want to do that, I am not that crass. I don't care about your breasts. They are lovely,' Donny  explains.
> 'What I care about is the quality of your heart. So I have a special app here on my iPhone. So if I may I am going to use this to find out what is the quality of your heart.'
> Putting the phone up to her chest, Donny perversely snaps away, explaining that he is confused as to which side her heart is on, with Doug sitting on the couch looking concerned.
> 
> Rubbing the left side of her chest with the phone Donny says: 'That's great, I am getting a lot. Are you getting anything?'
> After Courtney looks perplexed, he holds the phone to her head and says: ' I am not getting anything here,' before putting it back to her breast saying 'But I've got full bars here!'
> In the following spoof, Donny wants the couple to 'Express Your Love'.
> 'Tell me why you love her Doug?' he says turning to the Green Mile star.
> 
> 'I love you because you captured my heart, and I love your spirit...' Doug says to Courtney.
> 
> Interrupted by Donny, he tells Doug: 'No. I am sorry that is a response anybody can have. I am going to do something for you. I am going to role play for a moment. I am not going to be Donny now, I am going to be Doug,' he explains.
> Turning to Courtney, he gets into character: 'Courtney I love you because I know I can take you behind this couch and have you in a number of ways.'
> 
> Squealing in delight, the bubbly blonde throws her head back.
> 'See the reaction I get as I talk to Doug?' he explains to Doug.
> In the last segment Donny urges the couple to 'Strengthen Each Other'.
> He asks Courtney what criticism she has about her husband of just under a year
> 
> 'Well, I put on the sexiest lingerie at night and I just lie in bed and he's on the computer with his emails.' she complains.
> 
> 'Is he ignoring you? He's not giving you the attention you need,' asks Donny.
> After nodding her head, he turns around and repeatedly slaps Doug in the face.
> 'Give her attention for godssake,' he yells.
> But when it is Doug's turn to express his concerns about his young wife, he doesn't even get a chance to open his mouth.
> 
> Instead, Donny immediately slaps him in the face, screaming 'you're wrong!'
> 
> By then end of the skit, Donny, who now has his hands all over Courtney, suggests that the pair push Doug out of the picture and concentrate working on their own relationship and invites her back to the show alone.
> 'Ok,' Courtney says throwing her head back, all whilst pouting and posing.
> 
> Courtney became a household name on May 20 when she married Green Mile star Doug, who is 34 years her senior, in a whirlwind Las Vegas ceremony.



Source: DailyMail


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think its so weird and creepy how that mom is always a couple of steps behind them wherever they go. YUCK!!! I think she is the RILL creeper in this whole creeper menagerie, frankly. Look at how creepy she is!!!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

If the mom is behind them, who is taking the pic?


----------



## tweegy

Everything is normal here I see...


----------



## bargainista

chowlover2 said:


> Before I head in to take a shower ( much needed after watching acting debut ) does anyone else think Doug has had work done. I also think he is effeminate looking.


 Yes, I think so too. I think around the eyes. Usually when men do that it gives them somewhat an effeminate look cause it "softens" them . Think Kenny Rogers, Burt Reynolds...they all look more effeminate afterwards.


----------



## bargainista

CobaltBlu said:


> ACTING DEBUT!!!
> 
> http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/6g9l
> 
> Everybody grab a FRESH bell pepper and a popsicle!
> Its really terrible!!


 
Never mind that the whole thing is in no way funny. I am disgusted that Jason Alexander would even particpate in such a ridulous parody.  I found it creepy that he was rubbing her boob with the iphone repeatedly. She still is allegedly only 17 (looks 45 mind you but that's another story)


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ yes that thing was a mess.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bag*Snob said:


> If the mom is behind them, who is taking the pic?



I dont know but the mom is starting to really frighten me a little...she is like a scary photobomb...Look how she is in the shadow and they are in the light....probably because she is the devil.


----------



## CobaltBlu

{{shudders}}


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree the mom is just creepy..


----------



## bag-mania

Ugh, why do I get the impression all of mom's hopes and dreams are tied up in Courtney and Doug's success?


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> Ugh, why do I get the impression all of mom's hopes and dreams are tied up in Courtney and Doug's success?


You aren't the only one feeling that way!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Photobomb Mom!!  LOL  It is like she is a ghost in the pics.  Very creepy.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

ShoeFanatic said:


> *Something was off with that ultra sound...I didn't buy it..
> If the results are true..she hasn't the fakest looking real breast
> in the whole city..*




Hmmm..
in the Jason Alexander clip..her boobs look real.
Maybe they are real..
I thought I was a boobie connoisseur ..I may be wrong. 
We'll know for sure when she does her first porn film..or when her 'leaked' sex
tape comes out in a year or two.
*tick*tock*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont know but the mom is starting to really frighten me a little...she is like a scary photobomb...Look how she is in the shadow and they are in the light....probably because she is the devil.
> 
> usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/43225-doug-hutchison-51-hangs-out-with-wife-courtney-stodden-16-and-her-mom/1311695695_josh-hutchinson-courtney-stodden-290.jpg





CobaltBlu said:


> {{shudders}}
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Courtney+Stodden+Courtney+Stodden+Husband+qv1RMdpm96Il.jpg




Its like 'The Ring' with sausage toes and boob brows!


----------



## tweegy

And people say she has no class....






Our precious flower is cultured I'll have you know!


----------



## HauteMama

bag-mania said:


> Ugh, why do I get the impression all of mom's hopes and dreams are tied up in Courtney and Doug's success?


 
I can't help but think they all viewed Doug as a stepping stone. In other words, they had no idea how else to get her rubbing shoulders with any "real" celebrities, so they hitched her chariot to his dimming star in the hopes it might lead them to something/someone else. Or at least it might make enough people keep tabs on her ala Kim Kardashian to make her a celebrity-for-no-reason in her own right.


----------



## chowlover2

Courtney finally made the Fashion Police. She was in the " Starlet or Streetwalker " segment, and 3 out of 4 picked her as a streetwalker!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Courtney finally made the Fashion Police. She was in the " Starlet or Streetwalker " segment, and 3 out of 4 picked her as a streetwalker!


  Our Girl is making it guys!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am so proud!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I know, I felt all warm & fuzzy inside!


----------



## tweegy

There's medication for that....I think the thread is airborne!


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> Courtney finally made the Fashion Police. She was in the &quot; Starlet or Streetwalker &quot; segment, and 3 out of 4 picked her as a streetwalker!



 Only 3 out of 4.  :\  Who was the one that thought she looked like a starlet, and what was their explanation!?


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:


> Only 3 out of 4. :\ Who was the one that thought she looked like a starlet, and what was their explanation!?


George picked her as a starlet, don't remember why.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> Courtney finally made the Fashion Police. She was in the " Starlet or Streetwalker " segment, and 3 out of 4 picked her as a streetwalker!



Nice!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Running in heels? Teen bride Courtney Stodden goes for a jog in sky-high perspex stilettos and barely-there shorts
> 
> She has them permanently fixed to her feet when she pouts and poses alongside her much older husband Doug Hutchinson.
> And although ludicrous, it is somewhat no surprise that teen bride Courtney Stodden went jogging in her obligatory perspex stripper-style stilettos today.
> Clad in a pair of barely-there skin-tight running shorts, the 17-year-old fame-hungry teenager hit the pavement for some exercise.
> 
> This time she managed to pry herself away from Doug, 51, and in place was a man dressed in a suit, said to be her 'security guard', who was trying to keep up alongside her.
> The scene was completed with Courtney's Chinese crested dog, who is dyed pink.
> Putting herself through her paces, Courtney, of course, preened herself during the run with the occasional flick of the hair and some Baywatch-style beach run poses.
> 
> Proving to be too much, the tanned and toned teen was later forced to remove her sky-high footwear mid-run, and continued on barefoot.
> Her tiny pins on display in her miniscule shorts, she paired the attire with a very tight PETA t-shirt with the words 'Vegetarian' emblazoned across the front.
> The seemingly mock security guard played the part by listening into an earpiece fixed firmly in his ear.
> 
> Courtney's outing comes after she recently appeared in a Funny Or Die skit alongside husband Doug.
> In the clip, Seinfeld star Jason Alexander is seen groping her, however, it is all in the name of comedy.
> Alexander plays talk show host, motivator and toupee-wearing Donny Clay.
> Parodying the likes of Dr. Phil and Dr. Drew, Donny advises the couple that they need to resist the judgement of their naysayers who believe that their relationship is inappropriate.
> 
> In a section of the show entitled 'Resist Judgement: Assess Your Partner', Donny explains that Courtney bravely went on the Dr. Drew show and underwent an ultrasound to prove her bosoms were real.
> 'I don't want to do that, I am not that crass. I don't care about your breasts. They are lovely,' Donny  explains.
> 'What I care about is the quality of your heart. So I have a special app here on my iPhone. So if I may I am going to use this to find out what is the quality of your heart.'
> 
> Putting the phone up to her chest, Donny perversely snaps away, explaining that he is confused as to which side her heart is on, with Doug sitting on the couch looking concerned.
> Rubbing the left side of her chest with the phone Donny says: 'That's great, I am getting a lot. Are you getting anything?'
> After Courtney looks perplexed, he holds the phone to her head and says: ' I am not getting anything here,' before putting it back to her breast saying 'But I've got full bars here!'
> 
> In the following spoof, Donny wants the couple to 'Express Your Love'.
> 'Tell me why you love her Doug?' he says turning to the Green Mile star.
> 'I love you because you captured my heart, and I love your spirit...' Doug says to Courtney.
> 
> Interrupted by Donny, he tells Doug: 'No. I am sorry that is a response anybody can have. I am going to do something for you. I am going to role play for a moment. I am not going to be Donny now, I am going to be Doug,' he explains.
> Turning to Courtney, he gets into character: 'Courtney I love you because I know I can take you behind this couch and have you in a number of ways.'
> Squealing in delight, the bubbly blonde throws her head back.
> 'See the reaction I get as I talk to Doug?' he explains to Doug.
> 
> In the last segment Donny urges the couple to 'Strengthen Each Other'.
> He asks Courtney what criticism she has about her husband of just under a year.
> 'Well, I put on the sexiest lingerie at night and I just lie in bed and he's on the computer with his emails.' she complains.
> 'Is he ignoring you? He's not giving you the attention you need,' asks Donny.
> After nodding her head, he turns around and repeatedly slaps Doug in the face.
> 
> 'Give her attention for godssake,' he yells.
> But when it is Doug's turn to express his concerns about his young wife, he doesn't even get a chance to open his mouth.
> Instead, Donny immediately slaps him in the face, screaming 'you're wrong!'



Source: DailyMail


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh my..that dress..lol!

LOL @ her trying to run in heels..and LOL @ the guy being her ''bodyguard''..


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh my.  Can't they afford to pay her "body guard" enough money so he doesn't have to wear Doug's suit??


----------



## bag-mania

LOL. Great photos. Check out the goofy grin on the dog's face in the second photo. I think he's in on the joke! That bodyguard looks like a 16-year-old who borrowed his dad's suit. 

The photo with Doug seems like she is about to knee him in his junk.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Those photos are a hoot.


----------



## loves

hilarious. love the jogging pics.

however this girl does seriously work out in private, she has the body to prove it


----------



## CobaltBlu

loves said:


> hilarious. love the jogging pics.
> 
> however this girl does seriously work out in private, she has the body to prove it



she gave her beauty tips: 
get a good night sleep
take a shower

her workout:
dancing on the counters while doug cooks and does housework.
jogging and hiking in stilettos

*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am also guessing from the lyrics to Dont Put it on Me Gurrrl that she also chews sugarless gum, but thats just a guess.


----------



## loves

CobaltBlu said:


> she gave her beauty tips:
> get a good night sleep
> take a shower
> 
> her workout:
> dancing on the counters while doug cooks and does housework.
> jogging and hiking in stilettos
> 
> *sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*



i missed that one.

agree on the sleep and shower


----------



## CobaltBlu

why is our little iguana goddess/all american girl languishing on page 2????


hmmmmmmmmm????????
people, get your game on!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Courtney Stodden puts her animal magnetism to work as she slips into a  revealing white dress for PETA
> 
> Courtney Stodden decided to lend her animal magnetism to PETA today, but not all went according to plan.
> 
> Dressed in a revealing white short dress complete with zip at the front, the 17-year-old teen bride struggled to control a dog she was walking during a publicity stunt for PETA.
> The pup's leash escaped her grip and ran ahead of the buxom blonde.
> 
> And rather than running after the pooch, Courtney, the much younger wife of Green Mile actor Doug Hutchison, 51, came to standstill and gasped.
> And it's not like she couldn't run after the animal in her sky-high heels.
> Courtney was only just spotted going for a jog in them last week.
> The teen bride was posing up with a bunch of rescue dogs and kittens in Los Angeles to show her support for animal rights, when the drama went down.
> 
> One of the dogs she was walking became too excited and ran away from her after she lost grip of the pup's leash.
> Fortunately the animal was brought to safety by one of the handlers and order was restored.
> Courtney was visiting the offices of animal rights organization PETA and before going in to film a video for the charity, she discussed her love of pets.
> 
> Posing with abandoned pets from LA. Animal Services, Courtney spoke to the camera about why she has become a vegetarian.
> She said: 'I just recently switched. I was basically a vegetarian my whole life but I just ate turkey.
> 'Ive become a vegetarian because I just recently did research on how these animals are treated theyre beaten alive, theyre skinned, for you know one meal - to become make up, clothes and it just really hit home with me and made me realise what I was eating and I feel awful. I felt rotten because these little creatures are so innocent.
> 
> 'Ive been a full-blown vegetarian for about three months now. I had my first vegetarian Thanksgiving, so I was very proud of that. '
> Describing what she ate, Courtney said: 'I had tofurky and mashed potato. It was delicious. Ill never go back.'
> Courtney also talked about the pets she owns with her actor husband Hutchison.
> 
> 'We have two doggies and one kitty. Bizarre is my pink dog, and we have a little teacup yorkie her names Tuna and we have a havana brown cat, Chocolate Monkey,' she said.
> Describing what her involvement with PETA will be, Courtney said: 'I will be discussing ways to help animals, what you guys can do. Ways to support PETA and ways to help save lives.'
> She added: 'Ive always loved animals. Animals are innocent creatures and theyre beautiful and they need help and we can help them. Growing up I was surrounded by a house of animals, kittens, dogs and my heart has been completed because animals are wonderful companions.
> 
> 'I am [here] with a little girl kitty, she is from the LA Animal Services. There are about 7 to 8 million animals right now who need homes. So if your thinking about purchasing an animal and welcoming a beautiful angelic creature into your home, please get them from animal shelters.
> Today's outing is the second time she has pried herself away from Doug in recent days, and once again in his place was her 'security guard'.
> 
> The young man was also with her last week when she went jogging in her obligatory perspex stripper-style stilettos.
> 
> Clad in a pair of barely-there skin-tight running shorts, the fame-hungry teenager had been hitting the pavement for some exercise.
> The scene was completed with Courtney's Chinese crested dog, who is dyed pink.
> Putting herself through her paces, Courtney, of course, preened herself during the run with the occasional flick of the hair and some Baywatch-style beach run poses.
> 
> 
> Proving to be too much, the tanned and toned teen was later forced to remove her sky-high footwear mid-run, and continued on barefoot.
> Her tiny pins on display in her miniscule shorts, she paired the attire with a very tight PETA t-shirt with the words 'Vegetarian' emblazoned across the front.


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: DailyMail


----------



## aklein

I want to know more about Courtney's 'bodyguard'. I hope he's on the reality show too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He looks like a child..lol.


----------



## aklein

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He looks like a child..lol.




Oh, wait, I didn't mean it like _that_.  I'm sure it's one of Courtney's classmates. I was hoping she was having a secret affair with him or something. You know, that they exchange longing glances at each other while taking Bazaar out for a walk.  He's loved her since they were kids but he just wants her to be happy so he won't confess his love for her.
Now, I need help. I'm writing Courtney fanfic.


----------



## topaz_michelle

Awww. I love Doug, so I'm sorry if this is true, but hopefully, he will go back & revive his acting career. I think he's a pretty good actor, so I hope he'll be OK, & Courtney can just fall to oblivion.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^ Maybe you're right!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Well it is obvious in the pic of her in the white dress that she has cutlets in her bra.  Her cleavage does not match her bottom fullness.


----------



## CobaltBlu

well we know she even uses those with a bathing suit. She is so silly!!
those dogs are traumatuzed for life.

where was doug during this fantastic mess/?? I miss his smirk.


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## Sweetpea83

:greengrin:


----------



## DivineMissM

^^^  ROFL!!!  





Bag*Snob said:


> Well it is obvious in the pic of her in the white dress that she has cutlets in her bra.  Her cleavage does not match her bottom fullness.



 Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## chowlover2

When is her reality show supposed to start airing?


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bag*Snob said:


> Well it is obvious in the pic of her in the white dress that she has cutlets in her bra.  Her cleavage does not match her bottom fullness.



I really think her bewbs are smaller than they look, she is ALWAYS wearing a heavily padded bra.


----------



## topaz_michelle




----------



## topaz_michelle

CobaltBlu said:


> where was doug during this fantastic mess/?? I miss his smirk.



Doug always seem to have that same smirk, even as a little boy

a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v3124/251/108/583832414/n583832414_1773241_8210595.jpg


----------



## Bag*Snob




----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, he was kinda cute as a kid..



I miss seeing her tweets..


----------



## platinum_girly

Latest FB statuses:


> Provocatively poised out on my private sun-kissed patio in my plush bra & panties as I preciously paint a picture perfect... purrr...





> Feeling fun & flirty as I passionately pounce on the bed to play a dominating game in the dark... meow!





> Softly sipping on a sweet morning mocha while sitting over the sensational city of Los Angeles - What a serene start to a Saturday... muah!





> Slowly slipping into an elegant evening gown, sumptuous stiletto slippers & dazzling diamonds as I anticipate this sexy Sunday evening. XOs





> Flaunting very flirty flight attendant attire tonight -- Are you ready to fly first-class?





> Spending the entire day frolicking on the bed for a fun and feisty photo shoot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, thanks Platinum_girly!


----------



## CobaltBlu

those are the same as her tweets. looks like we are all caught up


----------



## topaz_michelle

aklein said:


> I want to know more about Courtney's 'bodyguard'. I hope he's on the reality show too.



I heard from the Gossip Rocks forum, that Courtney's 'bodyguard', is actually her 15 year old brother Jared, & he lives next door with their Mom!


----------



## topaz_michelle

Awww! Thanks *Bag*Snob* for posting that photo!


----------



## chowlover2

They did a sendup of Courtney on The Soup this week. Too funny, said her Twitter account was hacked, and posted that she graduated from the 8th grade-yikes!


----------



## DivineMissM

topaz_michelle said:


> I heard from the Gossip Rocks forum, that Courtney's 'bodyguard', is actually her 15 year old brother Jared, & he lives next door with their Mom!



 He always looks slightly uncomfortable and embarrassed, so that makes sense.


----------



## Sweetpea83

topaz_michelle said:


> I heard from the Gossip Rocks forum, that Courtney's 'bodyguard', is actually her 15 year old brother Jared, & he lives next door with their Mom!




Ok, that makes sense! Lol!


----------



## tweegy

I just love feisty photo shoots!! They are the best kind!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Speaking of feisty photos....

This is from evil beet so probably BS but since this is the GOSSIP subforum....:devil:

http://www.evilbeetgossip.com/2012/01/21/and-now-courtney-stodden-is-cheating-on-doug-hutchison/



> They&#8217;ve only been married for 8 months, but could 17-year-old Courtney Stodden already be cheating on 51-year-old Doug Hutchison?
> 
> According to post on TheDirty.com, Stodden &#8220;wasn&#8217;t a virgin when she married her D-list Doug. One of her confirmed boyfriends is Josh Ramsey. She still to this day has sex with him. He went to visit her recently and drove past his own sister&#8217;s house, just to visit Courtney for the day. You can see by the photos that the picture in the bedroom is clearly an after-sex photo.&#8221;
> 
> Wow, that&#8217;s a bold claim, but not one RumorFix is willing to accept without further research! So we reached out to the blond bombshell&#8217;s momager Krista Keller who tells us exclusively, &#8220;Josh was her boyfriend, they dated for a little bit but then realized they were better as friends. They&#8217;re like brother and sister. Josh works with Courtney&#8217;s dad so they&#8217;re together 24/7 and he came down to California with Court&#8217;s dad to come visit.&#8221; As for the scandalous photo, the country singer&#8217;s mom tell us it was taken in Doug and Courtney&#8217;s home, and she was there for the photo and it was completely innocent.
> 
> But did the 17-year-old really do the dirty with the guy in the photo? &#8220;Absolutely not&#8221;, Keller assures us. &#8220;She was a virgin. Doug knows she was a virgin, trust me there are ways to know when you take someone&#8217;s virginity, need I say more?!&#8221;



The photo. And ew.....just ew.....


----------



## buzzytoes

I am wondering who walks around in front of their "brother" in outfits like that....


----------



## topaz_michelle

That photo was originally taken from Josh Ramsey's twitter on Oct. 11, 2011: http://twitter.com/#!/jramsey_920
He wrote: _Had a great time visiting his best friend Courtney_ _Stodden_
_Had an amazing time visiting you Courtney! Can't wait to come and see you and Doug again_

I believe Courtney's mom was being truthful. They are just friends, & people are just trying to find any kind of dirt against Courtney & Doug. I got to hand to Courtney's haters, they are relentless! LOL!


----------



## hrhkaren

definitely a Shauna Sand protege....


----------



## iluvmybags

buzzytoes said:


> I am wondering who walks around in front of their "brother" in outfits like that....


This is Courtney Stodden we're talking about!  She walks around in public like that and post pics of herself wearing even less on her Facebook page!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I know! right! 

I think the cheating stuff is BS, too. Courtney is still at Doug College, for Pete's sake!
And her creeper mom watches everything she does.


----------



## harleyNemma

topaz_michelle said:


> That photo was originally taken from Josh Ramsey's twitter on Oct. 11, 2011: http://twitter.com/#!/jramsey_920
> He wrote: _Had a great time visiting his best friend Courtney_ _Stodden_
> _*Had an amazing time visiting you Courtney! Can't wait to come and see you and Doug again*_
> 
> I believe Courtney's mom was being truthful. They are just friends, & people are just trying to find any kind of dirt against Courtney & Doug. I got to hand to Courtney's haters, they are relentless! LOL!



So....Josh is part of a threesome?


----------



## CobaltBlu

take the wheel, please!!


----------



## buzzytoes

iluvmybags said:


> This is Courtney Stodden we're talking about! She walks around in public like that and post pics of herself wearing even less on her Facebook page!


 

You're right, that was a completely silly thing for me to say! At first I thought she had no pants on but I think she has white booty shorts on that just blended in with her shirt.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^LOL @ at that gif..


----------



## tweegy




----------



## CobaltBlu

TWEEGY!! Swag Wagon Alert 
Redi Whip in a can, stat!!!

Her body is coated in candy and she is shooting whipped cream in the air while tweeting.
Is this a winner??

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
Smoothly shooting whipped cream into the erotic air and watching it as it lustfully lands on all the right places of my candy-coated body...
22 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


>




Lol, your gifs always crack me up..


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> TWEEGY!! Swag Wagon Alert
> Redi Whip in a can, stat!!!
> 
> Her body is coated in candy and she is shooting whipped cream in the air while tweeting.
> Is this a winner??
> 
> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Smoothly shooting whipped cream into the erotic air and watching it as it lustfully lands on all the right places of my candy-coated body...
> 22 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply




:salute: Coming up!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

1. Gross
2. That's not whipped cream doll.
3. Gross

:lolots:


----------



## tweegy




----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> 1. Gross
> 2. That's not whipped cream doll.
> 3. Gross
> 
> :lolots:




1. I know
2. I know
3. I know


----------



## Sweetpea83

You're gonna need a bigger wagon, soon..


----------



## tweegy

I cant believe she has a bigger wagon than Kim!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL, Tweegy, awesome job as usual...


SOOOOOOOOOOO.....

Guess who is back in the recording studio????

Case of sugarless bubblegum to the first person to get the answer....


Need a hint???























Lucite stripper heels with Toeverhang? Check.
Serpent Armband? Check.
Clear Bra Straps? Check.

Ten kinds of Fabulousness? CHECK, AND DOUBLECHECK!!

http://www.evilbeetgossip.com/2012/...hopefully-to-remaster-dont-put-it-on-me-girl/


----------



## tweegy

Maybe she's doing a voice over...for a childrens cartoon!!! Bwaha!


----------



## chowlover2

Courtney's outfit is sooo conservative. She looks like a nun!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


>


OMG!!! Tweegy, your new avatar rocks!


----------



## mockinglee

Sweetpea83 said:


> You're gonna need a bigger wagon, soon..


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Where is that gif from? I have no clue, lol..


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Where is that gif from? I have no clue, lol..


jaws!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> OMG!!! Tweegy, your new avatar rocks!


 Had to be done doll!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ah I see! LOL!


----------



## mockinglee

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Where is that gif from? I have no clue, lol..



Specifically, the "You're gonna need a bigger boat" scene.


----------



## Sassys

CobaltBlu said:


> LOL, Tweegy, awesome job as usual...
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOO.....
> 
> Guess who is back in the recording studio????
> 
> Case of sugarless bubblegum to the first person to get the answer....
> 
> 
> Need a hint???
> 
> cdn.evilbeetgossip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Courtney-Stodden-31.jpg
> 
> cdn.evilbeetgossip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Courtney-Stodden-41.jpg
> 
> cdn.evilbeetgossip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Courtney-Stodden2.jpg
> 
> cdn.evilbeetgossip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Courtney-Stodden-51.jpg
> 
> 
> Lucite stripper heels with Toeverhang? Check.
> Serpent Armband? Check.
> Clear Bra Straps? Check.
> 
> Ten kinds of Fabulousness? CHECK, AND DOUBLECHECK!!
> 
> http://www.evilbeetgossip.com/2012/...hopefully-to-remaster-dont-put-it-on-me-girl/


 

It must be so damn exhausting always pretending to be trying to be sexy for the camera and for paps.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mockinglee said:


> Specifically, the "You're gonna need a bigger boat" scene.



Lol, nice! I've never seen that movie..


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, nice! I've never seen that movie..


You've never seen Jaws? You must do so ASAP!


----------



## tweegy

I-I.....I-I don't think I've seen Jaws either...






*shifts**


----------



## chowlover2

You have to check it out, it's a great movie, the one that put Spielberg on the map.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I cant believe you dolls havent seen Jaws!! OMG! 

it seems so campy now but it scared me outta the water for a summer. Even at the lake, hahah!

I am so excited for a new song. Or a remix of a Courtney Stodden Classic!!!


----------



## tweegy

I may have seen it when it came out....I dont remember... is that bad???


*sprays whipped cream on candy while laying on the floor**


----------



## chowlover2

Jaws came out in the 70's, you may just have been too young. My family had a house on the water so naturally we swam off the pier. Anyway our neighbors had a floodlight they would put on at night, and one night this 8 ft shark showed up. OMG!!! We were so freaked out, we swam every day and didn't think there was anything that big in the water. I don't think we swam off the dock for the rest of that summer.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I may have seen it when it came out....I dont remember... is that bad???
> 
> 
> *sprays whipped cream on candy while laying on the floor**



Its not that bad....its fun, actually.

*adjusts serpent armband*


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Jaws came out in the 70's, you may just have been too young. My family had a house on the water so naturally we swam off the pier. Anyway our neighbors had a floodlight they would put on at night, and one night this 8 ft shark showed up. OMG!!! We were so freaked out, we swam every day and didn't think there was anything that big in the water. I don't think we swam off the dock for the rest of that summer.




I thought it came out in the 80s 

**Chews Sugarfree gum**


----------



## chowlover2

I think I was in college when it came out, but am not sure.


----------



## chowlover2

I just checked, Jaws came out in '75.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> I think I was in college when it came out, but am not sure.




june 20, 1975 Spielberg was a a baby practically!


----------



## chowlover2

We were babies! I was all of 19!


----------



## topaz_michelle

Doug Hutchison just turned 15 when JAWS was released, & might remember it! I remember reading in an old interview that his mom took him to see The Exorcist when he was 13 years old.


----------



## DivineMissM

topaz_michelle said:


> Doug Hutchison just turned 15 when JAWS was released, & might remember it! I remember reading in an old interview that his mom took him to see The Exorcist when he was 13 years old.



  Courtney would for sure remember it.  She was 25.


----------



## mockinglee

DivineMissM said:


> Courtney would for sure remember it.  She was 25.





There are people who haven't seen Jaws?!  But it's soooo applicable to this thread...

"Sometimes that shark he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a shark... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes."


----------



## tweegy

DivineMissM said:


> Courtney would for sure remember it.  She was 25.




I wonder if it was a topic in class of the college of Doug!?


----------



## DivineMissM

mockinglee said:


> There are people who haven't seen Jaws?!  But it's soooo applicable to this thread...
> 
> &quot;Sometimes that shark he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a shark... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes.&quot;



  I haven't seen it either.  I also haven't seen Top Gun or Dirty Dancing.  :|


----------



## NoSnowHere

CobaltBlu said:


> ACTING DEBUT!!!
> 
> http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/6g9l
> 
> Everybody grab a FRESH bell pepper and a popsicle!
> Its really terrible!!


LMAO! They were great sports about it, but she's still a wannabe model/actress who looks so damn old.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DivineMissM said:


> I haven't seen it either.  I also haven't seen Top Gun or Dirty Dancing.  :|



I haven't seen those movies either....


----------



## Sweetpea83

mockinglee said:


> There are people who haven't seen Jaws?!  But it's soooo applicable to this thread...
> 
> "Sometimes that shark he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a shark... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes."


----------



## CobaltBlu

DivineMissM said:


> I haven't seen it either.  I also haven't seen Top Gun or Dirty Dancing.  :|




OK. this is just not OK with me. I demand that you and Sweetpea watch Dirty Dancing. That is the BEST movie ever. It is just....

I cant....


I can't believe this is missing from your life experience. Thank goodness I got here in time to save you.

Top Gun is good too. 

But Dirty Dancing. That's just...that's part of being a human being, like breathing air, or opposible thumbs.  I am sorry, I just must insist here.


----------



## CobaltBlu

mockinglee said:


> There are people who haven't seen Jaws?!  But it's soooo applicable to this thread...
> 
> "Sometimes that shark he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a shark... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes."



EXACTLY!!! Hello!! Thank you!


----------



## CobaltBlu

"You yell barracuda, everybody says, 'Huh? What?' You yell shark, we've got a panic on our hands on the Fourth of July."


----------



## chowlover2

Top Gun I can do without, I'm not a huge Tom Cruise fan,  but you've got to see Dirty Dancing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

You guys know how to make my morning..


----------



## buzzytoes

SP I am shocked at you! How can you have never seen Dirty Dancing?? I have not seen all of Jaws (cuz I don't like skeery movies) but I have seen enough to at least have recognized the gif.


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea, you have to watch Dirty Dancing. Nobody puts Baby in a corner!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..I need to watch more movies...


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Sweetpea, you have to watch Dirty Dancing. Nobody puts Baby in a corner!



"I carried a watermelon. I carried a watermelon?"



Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol..I need to watch more movies...




you need to watch dirty dancing right now.


----------



## chowlover2

Patrick Swayze at his finest!


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> OK. this is just not OK with me. I demand that you and Sweetpea watch Dirty Dancing. That is the BEST movie ever. It is just....
> 
> I cant....
> 
> 
> I can't believe this is missing from your life experience. Thank goodness I got here in time to save you.
> 
> Top Gun is good too.
> 
> But Dirty Dancing. That's just...that's part of being a human being, like breathing air, or opposible thumbs.  I am sorry, I just must insist here.



 lol  One of my friends is obsessed with Dirty Dancing.  She even goes to a Dirty Dancing festival in North Carolina every year.  I think it's at the lake where the movie was filmed, or something like that.    If it's on Netflix I might watch it, but I honestly don't think it looks that good.  *runs and hides*


----------



## iluvmybags

Dirty Dancing is like Titanic - no matter how many times you see it, it never gets old!


These shoes are incredible - its like she's walking on air!


----------



## CobaltBlu

DivineMissM said:


> lol  One of my friends is obsessed with Dirty Dancing.  She even goes to a Dirty Dancing festival in North Carolina every year.  I think it's at the lake where the movie was filmed, or something like that.    If it's on Netflix I might watch it, but *I honestly don't think it looks that good.*  *runs and hides*


----------



## tweegy

DivineMissM said:


> lol  One of my friends is obsessed with Dirty Dancing.  She even goes to a Dirty Dancing festival in North Carolina every year.  I think it's at the lake where the movie was filmed, or something like that.    If it's on Netflix I might watch it, but I honestly don't think it looks that good.  *runs and hides*



She looks like an angel!














Girl me too....**shifts in box** 

What who said that???


----------



## harleyNemma

This is from a local Seattle paper....and, well, when you get to the end you'll know why I had to share it.

[URL="http://blog.seattlepi.com/thebigblog/2012/01/25/music-lovers-cringe-courtney-stodden-is-recording-a-new-single/[/URL]

*Music lovers cringe: Courtney Stodden is recording a new single*


Hold on to your ears; Courtney Stodden is back in the recording studio.

The Daily Mail reports the aspiring fameball recently visited an Orange County studio to work with producers on an upcoming single. You can tell how serious she is about her art by the series of posed photographs released to the tabloid.

She wouldn&#8217;t talk about the name of her new song, but said her fans have been waiting a long time.

&#8220;It&#8217;s wonderful to be back in the studio again,&#8221; Stodden said. &#8220;People have been contacting me all the time asking when my next song is coming out.&#8221;

Stodden  grew up in Ocean Shores on the Washington coast. She married D-list actor Doug Hutchison, 53, last year when she was just 16. The couple have been aiming for a reality television show ever since.

Wondering what you have to look forward to when Stodden&#8217;s new single debuts? Here&#8217;s the music video for Stodden&#8217;s wannabe pop hit &#8220;Don&#8217;t Put it On Me,&#8221; apparently recorded in the canals of Ocean Shores.

http://youtu.be/dOrD5kqyov0

*
In all fairness, the YouTube video has over three million viewers. But then, so do many televised natural disasters.*


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> she looks like an angel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl me too....**shifts in box**
> 
> what who said that???



lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpy1veLiT21qii6tmo1_250.gif
> 
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly4u74Lye31qii6tmo1_250.gif



That hamster gif is so cute!


----------



## topaz_michelle

That  Seattle paper always seems to get Doug's age wrong, he's 51, not 53, also when will Courtney's new single come out?


----------



## harleyNemma

^51...53.  Take the Cannoli. Leave the Cannoli.

Courtney's single will "drop" when she is done posing for the camera....and able to record some tracks....

I  AutoTune


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> i-i.....i-i don't think i've seen jaws either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shifts**


 
Wtf!!


----------



## BelleDuJour

Her weave is BUSTED.


----------



## WaffleCloth

stop hating on my girl guys, she is so rill.


----------



## loves

iluvmybags said:


> Dirty Dancing is like Titanic - no matter how many times you see it, it never gets old!
> 
> 
> These shoes are incredible - its like she's walking on air!



@walking on air

i can see why she gets reptilian comments, she reminds me of a reptile (in a really bad way) esp this pic. yikes.

have to hand it to her, the girl knows how to work her thing regardless of whether we love her 'style' or not


----------



## Sassys

Looks familar


----------



## harleyNemma

^


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Wtf!!


 
 Dont Judge me ok!!




Sassys said:


> Looks familar




And people say she's not serious!! She changed her hair for the role!  *Adjusts snake arm band**


----------



## topaz_michelle

Doug & Courtney have been extremely quiet lately! They better be planning on something BIG!


----------



## chowlover2

Probably planning another hit single-LOL!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Probably planning another hit single-LOL!



Omg don't tease me !!!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe she and Dougie have a duet planned for Valentine's Day!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Maybe she and Dougie have a duet planned for Valentine's Day!


**puffs on asthma inhaler***


----------



## chantal1922

I can't wait. I know Court and Doug will make a special Valentine's Day appearance.


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> I can't wait. I know Court and Doug will make a special Valentine's Day appearance.



Well we know the obvious will appear... Clear bra straps, sky high heels... Any other guess of a surprise? What fruit will our lady in waiting whip out??


----------



## CobaltBlu

strawberries??


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> strawberries??



Cherries? Or is that too cliche?


----------



## chowlover2

I'm going with strawberries, but she could blow us all away and choose a pomegranate. Imagine those ruby red seeds seducing us-


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, I see this thread is still going strong. LOL


----------



## iluvmybags

tweegy said:


> Well we know the obvious will appear... Clear bra straps, sky high heels... Any other guess of a surprise? What fruit will our lady in waiting whip out??





CobaltBlu said:


> strawberries??





tweegy said:


> Cherries? Or is that too cliche?





chowlover2 said:


> I'm going with strawberries, but she could blow us all away and choose a pomegranate. Imagine those ruby red seeds seducing us-


I'm gonna go with . . . PINEAPPLE!! Imagine the possibilities!!

(or maybe a watermelon? cantaloupe? or wait!  I know!!  . . . . . .


BANANAS!!(Frozen Bananas!!))


----------



## chowlover2

iluvmybags said:


> I'm gonna go with . . . PINEAPPLE!! Imagine the possibilities!!
> 
> (or maybe a watermelon? cantaloupe? or wait! I know!! . . . . . .
> 
> 
> BANANAS!!(Frozen Bananas!!))


 Frozen bananas, what a great idea!


----------



## chinableu

This thread is epic.

:lolots:


----------



## topaz_michelle

chowlover2 said:


> Maybe she and Dougie have a duet planned for Valentine's Day!



That would be a great idea! I bet Doug is a much better singer than Courtney. Poor girl sounds like nails on a chalkboard when she "sings".


----------



## chowlover2

Courtney and her lizzard tongue would be amazeballs in a Dougie duet!


----------



## tweegy

I think court sounds like a flirty angel singing on luscious frisky air on mid summers eve ....with a FRESH red bell pepper of course!


----------



## puddinhd58

I just had to say that you ladies are wonderfully witty with the wagon and the gifs..... this thread is my favorite lunch time habit!!
And yeah, the Mom is seriously warped....as is the rest of this strange bunch!


----------



## harleyNemma

chantal1922 said:


> I can't wait. I know Court and Doug will make a special Valentine's Day appearance.


 

.....and the photos will be on TMZ.  

I think she'll be popping out of a box of chocolates this time....you never know what you're going to get!


----------



## topaz_michelle

Looks like Courtney was on location filming a music video, & dressed as a mermaid

http://twitter.com/#!/StevenJRob/status/166302219409432577/photo/1


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what kind of video she is making???


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh dear lord havent our oceans suffered enough????

and look at her creeper mom. ugh. Krista and Kris Jenner need to take a little road trip with Dina Lohan...


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> oh dear lord havent our oceans suffered enough????
> 
> and look at her creeper mom. ugh. Krista and Kris Jenner need to take a little road trip with Dina Lohan...


Bible!


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, Krista is beyond pathetic. A women desperately trying to cling  to her youth and absorb some secondhand fame by hanging out with her  daughter. I can almost imagine her telling people "Everyone says we look like sisters!" 

And not mentioning it is because her daughter looks like she is 40.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> Oh, Krista is beyond pathetic. A women desperately trying to cling to her youth and absorb some secondhand fame by hanging out with her daughter. I can almost imagine her telling people "Everyone says we look like sisters!"
> 
> And not mentioning it is because her daughter looks like she is 40.


Krista is a Kris Jenner want a be!


----------



## tweegy

CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden 
Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart. Psalms 37:4
15 hours ago


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> CourtneyStodden Courtney Stodden
> Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart. Psalms 37:4
> 15 hours ago


 

Only Courtney can make me think Psalms are filled with double entendres.


----------



## tweegy

I'm just wondering how long she searched for that.


----------



## chowlover2

I am thinking she is going to the Khurch of Second Khances with the KKlan.


----------



## Sweetpea83

harleynemma said:


> only courtney can make me think psalms are filled with double entendres.




:greengrin:


----------



## chantal1922

Looks like Courtney is in a new ad for FreeCreditScore.com
http://www.gossipcop.com/video-courtney-stodden-mermaid-commercial-free-credit-score-ad/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am so over this chick. She was entertaining for a while, now she's just annoying.


----------



## DivineMissM

chantal1922 said:


> Looks like Courtney is in a new ad for FreeCreditScore.com
> http://www.gossipcop.com/video-courtney-stodden-mermaid-commercial-free-credit-score-ad/



  Is she even old enough to have a credit score?


----------



## CobaltBlu

"Real Breasted Pumpkin Patch Menace" !!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!!


----------



## topaz_michelle

Doug as a Teen


----------



## tweegy

> *Courtney Stodden: now a mermaid*
> 
> 
> FISHING FOR ATTENTION Courtney Stodden the soft porn mermaidBIGGER THAN GLEE!New show Smash is officially amazing
> The Courtney Stodden show was getting a little old&#8230;but this fishy morsel of advertising glory may have reignited our passion for teen bride number one.
> 
> Ye olde Court has appeared as a 'sexy' (if you like skanky fish, that is), silver mermaid for credit reporting site, FreeCreditScore.com, and we've got the amazing footage.
> 
> There really are no words, although the phrase:* "OMG, I'm so&#8230;.wet"*, has kind of stuck.
> 
> The busty 'star', who shot to fame after marrying 51-year-old actor, Doug Hutchison, in 2011: told RadarOnline: "I enjoyed working with the producer, and I have more sexy and fun things in the works!"
> 
> Woop, woop! Bring it on&#8230;and check out the amazing video above.



http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/blog.aspx?blogentryid=978219&showcomments=true


----------



## laurel234

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!!
> 
> Her voice is SO ANNOYING!
> She is the most annoying person in the whole world.
> I know why her mom married her off at 16. To get rid of her....
> 
> *You are gonna hate this video!!
> *
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/06/w...oddens-message-to-cyberbullies-their-victims/



omg--you're right. she is so full of herself and the way she talks makes me wanna shoot myself. i barely got through the first 20 secs before i couldn't stand it anymore.



Encore Hermes said:


> 16........right
> 
> Looks like an ad for an escort.
> 
> courtneystodden.com/image/41695910.jpg



ita. no way a 16 yr old girl would look so used and abused. she looks at least 36 years old to me. i bet they sent out this "fake" news bulletin to shock everyone and get publicity. gotta go skim the rest of the thread to see if anyone was able to dig up her real birth certificate.


----------



## iluvmybags

So it's been what, 9 months or so since Courtney burst onto the scene and this wedding took place, no?  I'm thinking that if they haven't gotten their reality show or "big" break by now, it's just not gonna happen for these two.  Sure, she keeps herself out there and relevant by tweeting and posting to FB, as well as doing the occasional "photo shoot" and arranged pap run-ins, but it just doesn't seem like anyone's interested in giving these two what they really want.  The longer this drags on, the more desperate these two appear!

I'm thinking that they're gonna fade away before their first anniversary


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I am so over this chick. She was entertaining for a while, now she's just annoying.



You lost interest
I can't fathom how they actually made it to super stardom. I mean really really. lol
what talent does she possess? I wasn't able to view her latest achievement ie commercial, has anyone had the pleasure of seeing it?


----------



## MrGoyard

I never believe she is so young, she looks so old. ;o


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So it's been what, 9 months or so since Courtney burst onto the scene and this wedding took place, no?  I'm thinking that if they haven't gotten their reality show or "big" break by now, it's just not gonna happen for these two.  Sure, she keeps herself out there and relevant by tweeting and posting to FB, as well as doing the occasional "photo shoot" and arranged pap run-ins, but it just doesn't seem like anyone's interested in giving these two what they really want.  The longer this drags on, the more desperate these two appear!
> 
> I'm thinking that they're gonna fade away before their first anniversary



Why are you killing our dream doll? :cry: what will we do with the swag wag?


----------



## topaz_michelle

I think Courtney is the one more desperate in becoming famous than Doug. Doug has been acting for like 30 years & he seems more interested in the work than becoming a big "star", & he is doing whatever he can to please his young fame hungry wife.


----------



## domlee

Valentine's Day - Courtney and Doug style.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/courtney-stoddens-valentines-day

Inspiration goes out to Lady & the Tramp and the Love Boat.


----------



## lolas

domlee said:


> Valentine's Day - Courtney and Doug style.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/courtney-stoddens-valentines-day
> 
> Inspiration goes out to Lady & the Tramp and the Love Boat.




Eeewwweeee....the only career this girl has is as an ad model for sex toys usually found in the back pages of cheap car/music magazines.


----------



## domlee

The way the pics are staged and taken.  Totally reminds me of Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt.  I wonder if they're using the same publicist or photogs?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Looks like we need to add spaghetti to the swag basket!!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Vintage Leather

Which one is the Lady and which one is the Tramp?


----------



## platinum_girly

> That wasn't in the Disney version! Bikini girl Courtney Stodden re-enacts Lady and the Tramp scene after provocative yacht display
> 
> It was their first time celebrating Valentines Day as a married couple.
> 
> So 17-year-old Courtney Stodden and her 51-year-old husband Doug Hutchison decided to put on a sickly display of affection as they enjoyed a romantic day together.
> 
> The couple spent an afternoon on a yacht in Marina Del Rey, Los Angeles, before heading out for an Italian meal which saw them sharing a strand of spaghetti as they recreated a scene from Lady and the Tramp.
> 
> Doug showered his squeeze with heart-shaped balloons and red roses as they made their way to the yacht, with Courtney wearing a Playboy tank top, barely there hot pants and Perspex platform heels.
> She was also wearing a sailor hat in keeping with the theme of the date.
> 
> After pretending to drive the boat together, the teen bride stripped down to a black G-string bikini and had her husband feed her strawberries.
> 
> Before they headed to the restaurant, the pair stopped on the dock to enjoy some kisses, as Courtney placed a single red rose in her bikini bottoms.
> 
> Doug, who has starred in The Green Mile and The X-Files, changed from his casual outfit of cream canvas shorts, a navy shirt and brown sandals into a more dressed up outfit of a black suit jacket over a grey T-shirt and jeans.
> 
> Meanwhile Courtney chose to wear the colour of love and slipped on a low-cut off-the-shoulder reddress which clung to her tiny form.
> 
> The couple ordered spaghetti and garlic bread and decided to make the most of their romantic evening together by pretending they were in a Disney movie.
> 
> They shared a strand of spaghetti, each eating from one end just as Lady and the Tramp did when they visited an Italian eatery in the cartoon film.
> 
> But the pairs recreation of the scene was far more X-rated than its Disney counterpart.
> 
> Courtney then prepared to climb on the table to be fed a mouthful of pasta by her beau, before leaning her head back so he could feed her once more.
> 
> Courtney is clearly excited for Valentines Day, as she posted on her Twitter account today: Lust begins to set deeply in as the delicious day of love draws delicately near -- XOs,MUAH!
> 
> The couple married in Las Vegas on May 20, 2011.
> 
> Courtney had to receive a consent form from her parents to go through with the marriage, as the state of Nevada declares both marriage applicants must be of at least 18 years of age.



.


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: DailyMail


----------



## chowlover2

Doug is scary white, he needs a spray tan!


----------



## domlee

Looks to me like she is hoping to land a Playboy deal, given the obvious tank top.


----------



## littlerock

I am so grossed out right now. Why did I open this thread? Who are these people?


----------



## chantal1922

I knew we would get a special Valentine's Day appearance! Now my Valentine's Day is complete!


----------



## tweegy

Omg! She is soo crafty!!! Why did we not think of pasta! We all thought fruit but our courtney was not going to be predictable!! 
Someone did call strawberries who had strawberries??!! You deserve a swag wag doll!!!! 

I haw to slather the swag wag with tomato sauce and hot chocolate when I have chance!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cuuuuuuuute...


----------



## chowlover2

I think I called strawberries, I didn't even notice them til you brought it up. I like have her shoes have a name "Perspex heels". Much classier than stripper shoes...


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> I think I called strawberries, I didn't even notice them til you brought it up. I like have her shoes have a name "Perspex heels". Much classier than stripper shoes...



perspex is the british term for plexiglass


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> perspex is the british term for plexiglass


That classes up Courtney so much!  Perspex, I just love saying it!


----------



## harleyNemma

This thread just made my V-Day. Gotta love these two. 

OK, so on to St. Patty's Day....when Courtney can use her full set of Lucky Charms!


----------



## domlee

harleyNemma said:


> This thread just made my V-Day. Gotta love these two.
> 
> OK, so on to St. Patty's Day....when Courtney can use her full set of Lucky Charms!



Don't forget the pot of gold!


----------



## DivineMissM

It's clear that Doug is the Lady, and Courtney is the Tramp.

There's one picture of her smiling naturally (on the boat) and she actually looks sort of pretty (I can't believe I just said that).  She should do that more often.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> This thread just made my V-Day. Gotta love these two.
> 
> OK, so on to St. Patty's Day....when Courtney can use her full set of Lucky Charms!



They're Magically Delicious!!!!

*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*



DivineMissM said:


> It's clear that Doug is the Lady, and Courtney is the Tramp.
> 
> There's one picture of her smiling naturally (on the boat) and she actually looks sort of pretty (I can't believe I just said that).  She should do that more often.




I agree. except where she should do that more often. What would be the fun of that?


----------



## aklein

CobaltBlu said:


> They're Magically Delicious!!!!
> 
> *sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. except where she should do that more often. What would be the fun of that?




Gif jack.  I  gibbons.


----------



## DivineMissM

Good point CobaltBlu.


----------



## topaz_michelle

Doug at 17, looked far too young & innocent for Courtney
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-apart-teen-bride-Courtney-Stodden-age.html
More photos from Valentine's Day
http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=4575#169667


----------



## chowlover2

I guess Courtney is trying to get a Playboy cover???


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

CobaltBlu said:


> Looks like we need to add spaghetti to the swag basket!!



Where are all my "meatball buddies" when I need them​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Vintage Leather said:


> Which one is the *Lady* and which one is the *Tramp*?



I almost _ _ _ _ my pants​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

littlerock said:


> I am so grossed out right now. Why did I open this thread? Who are these people?



I've got a bad case of the runs after this thread^ I feel ya​


----------



## chowlover2

I was watching WWHL tonight, and Andy named Courtney his Jackhole of the Week. He posted the Valentine's Day pic of her & Doug. Andy said Courtney was one girl who would be better off kidnapped! LOL!


----------



## tweegy

PinkSuadeSoho said:
			
		

> I've got a bad case of the runs after this thread^ I feel ya



Sorry doll we've requested a warning for the thread but haven't got the sign up yet


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I was watching WWHL tonight, and Andy named Courtney his Jackhole of the Week. He posted the Valentine's Day pic of her & Doug. Andy said Courtney was one girl who would be better off kidnapped! LOL!



This cracked me up.... It's bad but it still cracked me up...


----------



## admat97

CobaltBlu said:


> take the wheel, please!!
> 
> gifsforum.com/images/gif/lol/grand/17141865-lol-reaction.gif



I'm not sure why, but this .gif disturbs me more than Courtney.


----------



## topaz_michelle

Courtney as Marilyn
http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-02-18/courtney-stodden-channels-marilyn-monroe-for-sexy-rooftop-shoot-photos/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stop. Just stop.


----------



## CobaltBlu

topaz_michelle said:


> Courtney as Marilyn
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-02-18/courtney-stodden-channels-marilyn-monroe-for-sexy-rooftop-shoot-photos/




well that was just horrible. I couldnt even look after the first pic. what a disaster, even by courtney standards. Does this girl not know about proper bra strap placement at all??  And that underwear situation.

beyond awful.


----------



## iluvmybags

topaz_michelle said:


> Courtney as Marilyn
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-02-18/courtney-stodden-channels-marilyn-monroe-for-sexy-rooftop-shoot-photos/





CobaltBlu said:


> well that was just horrible. I couldnt even look after the first pic. what a disaster, even by courtney standards. Does this girl not know about proper bra strap placement at all??  And that underwear situation.
> 
> beyond awful.





I will say this -  Courtney does a far better Marilyn than Lindsay does! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Although, that's not saying much!


----------



## loves

goodness my eyes!

MM was acting the dumb blonde and i hope this girl/woman is also acting dumb because it hurts to think someone can be this pathetic irl


----------



## topaz_michelle

I don't believe she is dumb at all, I believe she is doing the most in milking her "sex kitten" image for all its worth. She just tweeted this pic, getting into her studies

http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/171102707992629248/photo/1


----------



## CobaltBlu

topaz_michelle said:


> I don't believe she is dumb at all, I believe she is doing the most in milking her "sex kitten" image for all its worth. She just tweeted this pic, getting into her studies
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/171102707992629248/photo/1



she looks 40.


----------



## topaz_michelle

CobaltBlu said:


> she looks 40.



I agree! I think Doug & Courtney make a cute couple, because they don't look that far apart in age! Here is her latest photo

http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/172075043474518017/photo/1


----------



## CobaltBlu

topaz_michelle said:


> I agree! I think Doug & Courtney make a cute couple, because they don't look that far apart in age! Here is her latest photo
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/172075043474518017/photo/1



She is quite the little breath of spring, isnt she!


----------



## Sarni

OMFG!!!

There is NOTHING remotely sexy about her...she may think there is but sorry NO!!! 

WTF is up with the black bra???

Just nasty.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She is quite the little breath of spring, isnt she!
> 
> p.twimg.com/AmNVVyFCMAQb89I.jpg



Its like shes trying to sit down but cant..

What is that reflection in the mirror??


----------



## loves

tweegy said:


> Its like shes trying to sit down but cant..


 
pants are too tight, that's why


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> What is that reflection in the mirror??



Vampires don't have clear reflections.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:
			
		

> Vampires don't have clear reflections.



*thud*...................


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## chowlover2

The only positive thing a I can say is I like the color of her shoes...


----------



## topaz_michelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-did-Teen-bride-reveals-secrets-closet.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

Those toes!!! 

My goodness, what a mess. It looks like she has a tiny closet but has taken over the whole room!


----------



## BelleDuJour

laurel234 said:


> ita. no way a 16 yr old girl would look so used and abused. she looks at least 36 years old to me. i bet they sent out this "fake" news bulletin to shock everyone and get publicity. gotta go skim the rest of the thread to see if anyone was able to dig up her real birth certificate.



I agree.  I need to see the receipts (RIP Whitney) on the birth certificate


----------



## flsurfergirl3

why must she have all those shoes?! the only ones she evers wears are the clear strippers!


----------



## chantal1922

Haha look at the poor dogs face!


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> why must she have all those shoes?! the only ones she evers wears are the clear strippers!


 
I was thinking the same thing


----------



## bargainista

topaz_michelle said:
			
		

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2105081/What-Courtney-Stodden-did-Teen-bride-reveals-secrets-closet.html



Geez, "her bedroom" looks like that of a teenager with clothes all thrown around. What I find odd is that it's referred to as " her bedroom" and it looks like the bed is  a single bed....isn't that odd? Is this her bedroom at her moms house?


----------



## CobaltBlu

bargainista said:


> Geez, "her bedroom" looks like that of a teenager with clothes all thrown around. What I find odd is that it's referred to as " her bedroom" and it looks like the bed is  a single bed....isn't that odd? Is this her bedroom at her moms house?



It could be. her mom lives next door. i dont think they live in  posh area of LA. it looks like our All American Girl has turned some spare bedroom into her lustful luscious lingerie lounge!!


----------



## redney

Those pictures leave me with so many questions...the twin bed...so many regular bras strewn about when all she wears are ones with clear straps...and as flsurfergirl3 said, so many colorful shoes when she only appears in clear stripper heels...


----------



## Slavisa

Is it just me or do a lot of those shoes still have the Sale stickers on them?


----------



## topaz_michelle

CobaltBlu said:


> It could be. her mom lives next door. i dont think they live in  posh area of LA. it looks like our All American Girl has turned some spare bedroom into her lustful luscious lingerie lounge!!



I agree that must be her luscious lingerie lounge, Here's a photo of Doug & Courtney in their room
ll-media.tmz.com/2011/11/04/1104-stodden-portrait-135x180.jpg


----------



## redney

Slavisa said:


> Is it just me or do a lot of those shoes still have the Sale stickers on them?


 
Yep  Looks like the tags from Marshall's or TJ Maxx


----------



## aklein

the shoes still have the stickers on them and you can see how padded all of her bras are.


----------



## lolas

Her boob sides, & tops DO NOT match the oversized fullness on the bottom in some of those pics. That girl is using some serious padding. 

The tags are probably still on all those hideous shoes she can take them back to the Ross clearance shelves after the photo shoot.


----------



## lolas

She also seems to have run out of spray tan halfway up her thighs

Okay I'll get out now, this chick is just gross.


----------



## topaz_michelle

bargainista said:


> Geez, "her bedroom" looks like that of a teenager with clothes all thrown around. What I find odd is that it's referred to as " her bedroom" *and it looks like the bed is  a single bed*....isn't that odd? Is this her bedroom at her moms house?



It's actually a double bed.
http://ll-media.tmz.com/2011/11/04/1104-stodden-portrait-135x180.jpg


----------



## redney

topaz_michelle said:


> It's actually a double bed.
> http://ll-media.tmz.com/2011/11/04/1104-stodden-portrait-135x180.jpg


 
I can't see the bed in the photo you posted. I was referring to this photo, which clearly shows the bed as a twin (single).


----------



## topaz_michelle

It's the SAME bed from the photo! LOL! It's a double!


----------



## platinum_girly

Just HAD to post these!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She scares me.


----------



## Aminamina

WTF!ush: *spraying Air Freshener*(Lady CB knows the TM ))


----------



## platinum_girly

> Courtney Stodden, the 17-year-old who made headlines when she married 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison is giving her "fans" more of what they want with a brand new website. The site features all the photos, news, videos and songs the die-hard Stodden fan could ask for, as well as a boutique where users can purchase personalized, autographed posters. There's even a VIP section where, according to a press release obtained by E! News, members can be the first to hear her new single, "Reality," and win passes to her 18th birthday party this summer.



Source: MSN


----------



## tweegy

Oh Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I almost forgot about this thread...!!


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> I almost forgot about this thread...!!





You almost did what????


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## platinum_girly

Latest FB updates:



> Spending my morning baking soft cinnamon rolls for a sweet breakfast surprise in nothing but bitty boy-shorts -- muah





> Hangin' out @ a diner in the back of a classic aqua convertible lickin' an ice cream cone in a baby blue bikini and pinup heels -Happy days!





> Had such an unbelievably sweet evening out tonight. Now it's time to unwind, unleash & undress - meow!





> Thanks Mr Monday for a hot night! Think I'm about ready to strip off all of my clothes while heading to the bedroom - Sweet dreams everyone.





> Who's your Thursday night heartthrob? Mine's John Stamos! Meow





> Spending this sweet Saturday morning sunbathing topless on the beach... that sexy sand gets everywhere!





> Lounging around the house in a tiny towel (hair dripping onto my body) as I launch into lotioning up my legs. I just love an evening shower!





> Decisions decisions can be delicious! Debating which one I should wear... Blue boy-short? Cherry cheeky? Black bikini? See through thong?



Plus what someone else wrote on her wall:


> My day so far, Courtney Stodden style: I woke up & sensuously shook my sleep-styled locks. Writhing slowly in the shower, I gasped as the steam and Tesco bodywash heightened my senses into an alert frenzy. Towelling myself down with luxury cotton, I pointed my toes as I caressed my legs into a pair of Primark tights, and smoothed my clothes down against my seductive curves. Stepping outside, the cool spring air was like the passionate kiss of an unfamiliar lover - making me shiver with excitement. As I stood by the bus stop, my carriage approached so I extended my arm and coaxed it to stop with my inviting thumb. Now, I sit on the plush faux-leather seats, with an orgy of conversation surrounding me, waiting for my stop so that the sun can wrap my body in a warm March glow!


----------



## tweegy

That FB post!!! :lolots:


----------



## platinum_girly

More:



> Romance becomes restless as I angelically swing above the bed wearing nothing but wings! Sweet dreams XOs





> It's getting just a little heated out here! Slipping & sliding in desirous dirt as I begin to hose down my hotblooded Brazilian bikini body.





> Playfully licking frosting off of the tips of my tasty fingers while I plunge into a precious pile of soft feather boa scarves - MEOW! XOs





> Sweetly saturating my stimulated self beneath the shining sun as the starry sparkles on my stripped shape sublimely shimmer shades of sugar.





> While hardcore hits dominate my every move - I suddenly strip - & jump on top of a sexy sports car as I begin to wash it uncontrollably!





> Smoothly shooting whipped cream into the erotic air and watching it as it lustfully lands on all the right places of my candy-coated body...





> Feeling fine & fresh as I fervently find myself tidying up tonight in a flirty french-maid outfit. Do you need anything polished? Meow!





> Boldly baring my bust & buns as I break out of these clothes & into my bronzed birthday-suit for a very bad & bawdy night. XOs


----------



## mrskolar09

Oh those photos!  The last one is straight out of a low rent porno, lol


And, how does one wash a car 'uncontrollably'?
I'm getting mental images of the Sorcerer's Apprentice with the multiplying brooms


----------



## tweegy




----------



## chowlover2

I've missed lizard lips!


----------



## tweegy

I know doll I've had this unanswered savory void in my life when this thread went inactive.... I owe you Plat!!! I owe you big time!!! You've brought the meaning back to my life again!! **Adjusts Clear Bra Straps** Aaahh....that felt good!


----------



## chowlover2

I was missing the toe overedge and pink poodle!


----------



## mrskolar09

Who wasn't?   lol


----------



## chowlover2

Perhaps we will have St Patrick's photos to look forward to this weekend. Perhaps Court will show us her lucky charms!


----------



## platinum_girly

mrskolar09 said:


> And, how does one wash a car 'uncontrollably'?
> I'm getting mental images of the Sorcerer's Apprentice with the multiplying brooms


 
Lol just what i wanted to know! My mental image was of  



tweegy said:


> I know doll I've had this unanswered savory void in my life when this thread went inactive.... I owe you Plat!!! I owe you big time!!! You've brought the meaning back to my life again!! **Adjusts Clear Bra Straps** Aaahh....that felt good!


 
No problem hun. I gotta admit that i *totally* meant to delete Courtney from my FB friends but i just can't bring myself to do it, her FB statuses are just too funny, and i learn things like all the time. I mean who knew that it was sexy to roll around in dirt and then instead of washing myself i wash the car uncontrollably of course! The neighbours are certainly enjoying these Courtney tips


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL!!! Thanks *platinum_girly* for lusciously levitating this tantalizing thread back to the frisky first page!!! 

Dolls, its official...our all american girl is just too sexy!

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...commercial-too-sexy-free-credit-score-poptent


----------



## chowlover2

I would have loved to see that commercial on TV!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I was missing the toe overedge and pink poodle!








Boom! 




platinum_girly said:


> Lol just what i wanted to know! My mental image was of
> 
> 
> 
> No problem hun. I gotta admit that i *totally* meant to delete Courtney from my FB friends but i just can't bring myself to do it, her FB statuses are just too funny, and i learn things like all the time. I mean who knew that it was sexy to roll around in dirt and then instead of washing myself i wash the car uncontrollably of course! The neighbours are certainly enjoying these Courtney tips





*Le Gasp* Oh doll no!!  We must not give up on our Sultry idol even if our Fresh Red Bell peppers are just not that fresh. We must not fail her! She has given us sooo much wisdom, rilly... 

I understand its hard to keep the flame of stripper shoe love alive- but we must not falter! When ever we have our weak moments we must heave our breasts deeply and ponder while pouting our plump lips "What would our lady Courtney do?" and only then will we get the pumpkin squatting power to carry on! 

And for reviving this thread you have been awarded a complimentary Swag Wag... and of course the Red Bell Pepper is FRESH!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

That bell pepper is so FRESH!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

What do you think our girl has in store for us this Saturday? I guess we'll have to bust out the green peppers for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> That bell pepper is so FRESH!!!!




It rilly is!!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> What do you think our girl has in store for us this Saturday? I guess we'll have to bust out the green peppers for St Patrick's Day.




 She always surprises us....Maybe watermelons!!


----------



## topaz_michelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-enjoys-surfing-lesson.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## tweegy

*slips back in the lustrous chair heaving a passionate shy of relief* I got my fix ...

I know how she feels, that sexy sand does get everywhere...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## SophiaLee

This chick has got to be in her 40s. When did she get those implants? When she was 15? no WAY is this mess as young as she says.


----------



## platinum_girly

tweegy said:


> *Le Gasp* Oh doll no!! We must not give up on our Sultry idol even if our Fresh Red Bell peppers are just not that fresh. We must not fail her! She has given us sooo much wisdom, rilly...
> 
> I understand its hard to keep the flame of stripper shoe love alive- but we must not falter! When ever we have our weak moments we must heave our breasts deeply and ponder while pouting our plump lips "What would our lady Courtney do?" and only then will we get the pumpkin squatting power to carry on!
> 
> And for reviving this thread you have been awarded a complimentary Swag Wag... and of course the Red Bell Pepper is FRESH!!


 
I am rilly honoured that i now have a swag wag featuring the luscious Courtney stodden, and don't you worry- i will not give up on our rilly rill girl because then where would i get my fashion tips for clear bra straps, stripper shoes and hints and tips on how to seduce my husband? I mean there is no way that i would of thought up all my own to roll in dirt, uncontrollably wash cars, and of course these latest genious statements:



> Rapturously running my erotic errands with my hot husband! MEOW


 


> Heating this bitingly brisk morning up by spending it in a itsy bitsy baby blue Brazilian string bikini & beaming seven inch stilettos. XOs


 


> Lusciously lying on top of these shiny silk sheets as I search for a secretive sense of satisfaction.


 
I now realise that i seriously need to invest in some itsy bitsy baby blue Brazilian bikinis and shiny silk sheets so that my husband will rapturously run errands with me instead of sitting on the PS3 in his spare time 

PS- thanks for ensuring my red bell pepper is fresh because alas i am not (all that rolling around in the dirt and then sunbathing topless on the beach whilst allowing the sexy sand to get everywhere will get you ya know) 

*runs off for an evening shower whereupon i must remember to allow my hair to drip onto my body whilst i lotion up my legs*

*hair toss*


----------



## platinum_girly

> Does the ground make you feel fine & feisty too? Get down & show me yours! It's time for #FridayFloorFlash



We need to know what the Friday floor flash is so that we can all join in, for RILL!


----------



## CobaltBlu

platinum_girly said:


> We need to know what the Friday floor flash is so that we can all join in, for RILL!



PLAT!!!!  You take a picture of yourself frisk-ily frolicking on the floor, in a sultry sensuous pose and tenaciously tweet it to Courtney, and if you are lucky she will tantalizingly re-tweet it !! It is hysterical!!! I dont know if it is still going on but it started with those pics she took laying on the floor and people sensually and spontaneously floor frolicked too!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Courtney Stodden is either celebrating Presidents Day a month late, or getting a head start on the fourth of July.
> 
> The 17-year-old bride was seen getting some surf lessons and frolicking on the beach recently, as she sported a barely there bikini that resembled this countrys iconic flag. Nothing says patriotism like a young blonde flaunting her bikini bod!
> 
> That wouldnt be the only two-piece Court has rocked this week.



.


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: CeleBuzz


----------



## chowlover2

She has a rockin' bod, I'll give her that!


----------



## DivineMissM

Don't get ur weave wet grrrl.

PS: I really hate that frosted pink lipstick.  It's awful.


----------



## chowlover2

The pink lipstick is so 1960's.


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:


> I am rilly honoured that i now have a swag wag featuring the luscious Courtney stodden, and don't you worry- i will not give up on our rilly rill girl because then where would i get my fashion tips for clear bra straps, stripper shoes and hints and tips on how to seduce my husband? I mean there is no way that i would of thought up all my own to roll in dirt, uncontrollably wash cars, and of course these latest genious statements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now realise that i seriously need to invest in some itsy bitsy baby blue Brazilian bikinis and shiny silk sheets so that my husband will rapturously run errands with me instead of sitting on the PS3 in his spare time
> 
> PS- thanks for ensuring my red bell pepper is fresh because alas i am not (all that rolling around in the dirt and then sunbathing topless on the beach whilst allowing the sexy sand to get everywhere will get you ya know)
> 
> *runs off for an evening shower whereupon i must remember to allow my hair to drip onto my body whilst i lotion up my legs*
> 
> *hair toss*




Doll that is sooo good to hear... But remember in the sensual studies of Courtney you not only learn to seduce your husband, but all husbands. This is why jealous wives everywhere will try to get you off of facebook cause they are just jeals...


----------



## tweegy

DivineMissM said:


> Don't get ur weave wet grrrl.
> 
> PS: I really hate that frosted pink lipstick.  It's awful.




Do you mean awfully Sexy???  Cause then you'd be right!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She only looks mildly horrifying there. In some of the pictures where she's laughing and smiling she actually looks under 30! Progress.


----------



## tweegy

She just always thinks one step ahead:



> Courtney Stodden  &#8207;  @CourtneyStodden
> Not wearing green today... so come on & pinch me - I'll like it!  http://pic.twitter.com/3yvVkxgM


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> She just always thinks one step ahead:



She looks/is going to look like the old lady in "There's Something About Mary"


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> PLAT!!!! You take a picture of yourself frisk-ily frolicking on the floor, in a sultry sensuous pose and tenaciously tweet it to Courtney, and if you are lucky she will tantalizingly re-tweet it !! It is hysterical!!! I dont know if it is still going on but it started with those pics she took laying on the floor and people sensually and spontaneously floor frolicked too!


 
Lol i wonder what my family would think if i did that, hmmmm, but then again, if we are to graduate from the school of Courtney then we all must abide by the rules and if that means frolicking around on the floor, pouting with legs spread in our finest itsy bitsy bikinis then so be it! And to h£ll with the jiggly bits 



tweegy said:


> Doll that is sooo good to hear... But remember in the sensual studies of Courtney you not only learn to seduce your husband, but all husbands. This is why jealous wives everywhere will try to get you off of facebook cause they are just jeals...


 
Of course i must not forget that (thankyou for the reminder!)
I need to be able to sing:
"I will not be responsible for your lovers attraction, i will not be a victim of your aggressive reaction. Don't put it on me gurl, don't put it on me gurl -don't. Don't put it on me gurl, d-d-d-d-d-d-d-don't."


----------



## MCF

There was a girl in one of my classes this quarter and I kept thinking that she reminded me of someone and I couldn't figure out who, then I realized COURTNEY STODDEN!


----------



## chantal1922

So no St. Patrick's day photo shoot?


----------



## CobaltBlu

platinum_girly said:


> Lol i wonder what my family would think if i did that, hmmmm, but then again, if we are to graduate from the school of Courtney then we all must abide by the rules and if that means frolicking around on the floor, pouting with legs spread in our finest itsy bitsy bikinis then so be it! And to h£ll with the jiggly bits
> 
> 
> 
> Of course i must not forget that (thankyou for the reminder!)
> I need to be able to sing:
> "I will not be responsible for your lovers attraction, i will not be a victim of your aggressive reaction. Don't put it on me gurl, don't put it on me gurl -don't. Don't put it on me gurl, d-d-d-d-d-d-d-don't."



dont forget that its not your fault if those jealz h8trs dont chew sugar free gum!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe St Patrick's pics will surface tomorrow???


----------



## PinkTruffle

platinum_girly said:


> Source: CeleBuzz



She's the definition of a butterface..


----------



## topaz_michelle

*Courtney as a Calvin Klein Model*

http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/181917454941949952/photo/1


----------



## bag-mania

LOL. Seeing an oiled-up Courtney doing a crotch grab made me snarf my tea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

topaz_michelle said:


> *Courtney as a Calvin Klein Model*
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/181917454941949952/photo/1




Oh boy..lol..


----------



## chowlover2

Omg!!!


----------



## tweegy

Just as planned !!!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## PinkTruffle

topaz_michelle said:


> *Courtney as a Calvin Klein Model*
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CourtneyStodden/status/181917454941949952/photo/1



Yeast infection?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My EYEEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> Just as planned !!!





Lol! This pic is hilarious..


----------



## topaz_michelle

*Courtney is now a PETA Spokesperson:

*http://www.peta.org/b/thepetafiles/archive/2012/03/22/courtney-stodden-s-exclusive-peta-video.aspx


----------



## CobaltBlu

topaz_michelle said:


> *Courtney is now a PETA Spokesperson:
> 
> *http://www.peta.org/b/thepetafiles/archive/2012/03/22/courtney-stodden-s-exclusive-peta-video.aspx



Warning....Courtney is the least disturbing part of that video. Dont click if you arent ready to see the harsh world of animals as food.

Bazaar was just sitting there thinking..."nobody is going to know I am PINK!!! This dang thing is being filmed in black and white. "


----------



## longneckzaraffe

platinum_girly said:


> .


thats a whole lot of make-up for the beach!


----------



## longneckzaraffe

CobaltBlu said:


> Warning....Courtney is the least disturbing part of that video. Dont click if you arent ready to see the harsh world of animals as food.
> 
> Bazaar was just sitting there thinking..."nobody is going to know I am PINK!!! This dang thing is being filmed in black and white. "


thanks for the heads up, i think if i saw any form of animal abuse i wouldn't b e able to sleep!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

longneckzaraffe said:


> thanks for the heads up, i think if i saw any form of animal abuse i wouldn't b e able to sleep!!



well then you would hate this. I didnt make it through...:cry:


----------



## chowlover2

I'm not going to watch, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Of course she is


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> Warning....Courtney is the least disturbing part of that video. Dont click if you arent ready to see the harsh world of animals as food.


 
Thankyou for the warning, it means a lot to those of us that already knows the cruelty in the industry and do not need another graphic reminder :cry:


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Originally Posted by topaz_michelle
> Courtney is now a PETA Spokesperson:
> 
> http://www.peta.org/b/thepetafiles/a...eta-video.aspx


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait how can she be a spokesperson for PETA when SHE DYES HER DOG?!?!?! Not that I didn't already think PETA was a bunch of whackos but now I guess they are hypocrites as well?


----------



## DivineMissM

buzzytoes said:


> Wait how can she be a spokesperson for PETA when SHE DYES HER DOG?!?!?! Not that I didn't already think PETA was a bunch of whackos *but now I guess they are hypocrites as well?*



 That's nothing new either.


----------



## chantal1922

Lawd....
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Courtney-Stodden-puts-racy-roller-skates.html


----------



## tweegy

**The moment the sexy sand got everywhere**


----------



## Chanel522

She's nuts, but she's built really well!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

well, skating on sand is RILL RILL hard!!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> well, skating on sand is RILL RILL hard!!!


Rilly


----------



## chantal1922

Another Courtney and Doug outing. Tons of pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...beach-shares-PDA-filled-day-husband-Doug.html


----------



## tweegy




----------



## chowlover2

I always wear my stripper heels to the beach-!


----------



## platinum_girly

Gotta love her!


----------



## chowlover2

She has an awesome body, that's for sure.


----------



## pinkfeet

I guess that explains her love of plastic shoes.... being  PETA'd.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her boobs look so gross in those recent pics, lol..


----------



## PinkTruffle

Great body, face not so much. Maybe with normal/non hooker makeup she'd look pretty.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I always wear my stripper heels to the beach-!



And look at her reading her PETA book!


----------



## labelwhore04

She kinda reminds me Heidi Montag, just more weird


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


>




*adjusts serpent armband*

Doll, did you make sure that was a FRESH bell pepper??


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *adjusts serpent armband*
> 
> Doll, did you make sure that was a FRESH bell pepper??








Doll.....Its always FRESH!


----------



## Avril

OMG 

I haven't seen this thread for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages and then I see those beach pics.

I'm like


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll.....Its always FRESH!



*sprays scotchgard on Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM) boots*

Jus' checkin' doll.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

why does she pull her bottoms up so dang high?! makes me think she is hiding a tummy tuck scar! girl does not dress like a youngin with fashion sense. she's just awful!


----------



## chowlover2

Andy Cohen just named Courtney his " Jackhole of the Day " for her PETA commercial.


----------



## Slavisa

flsurfergirl3 said:


> why does she pull her bottoms up so dang high?! makes me think she is hiding a tummy tuck scar! girl does not dress like a youngin with fashion sense. she's just awful!



The higher the bikini is pulled on the sides, the longer the legs look!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> why does she pull her bottoms up so dang high?!


 Distracts you from being scare when you see her face


----------



## pennydreadful

The Easter card you didn't realize you wanted until you saw it: Ladies, je vous presente, miss Courtney Stodden:

http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.co...ictures-courtney-stoddens-easter-egg-hunt.jpg


----------



## chowlover2

OMG!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG. I just dont know what to say about this.

Those eggs look RILL fresh!!! 









pennydreadful said:


> The Easter card you didn't realize you wanted until you saw it: Ladies, je vous presente, miss Courtney Stodden:
> 
> http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.co...ictures-courtney-stoddens-easter-egg-hunt.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

pennydreadful said:


> The Easter card you didn't realize you wanted until you saw it: Ladies, je vous presente, miss Courtney Stodden:
> 
> http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.co...ictures-courtney-stoddens-easter-egg-hunt.jpg




Not surprising at all...


----------



## chowlover2

But no fresh peppers, where's Coco, she needs photoshop STAT!


----------



## ilvoelv

OMG if she didn't marry Doug she would definitely be a cheap hooker or stripper.


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> But no fresh peppers, where's Coco, she needs photoshop STAT!



Here ya go Dolls, Sorry I'm late, but I was stalking a bag for Mother's Day.


----------



## tweegy

My Easter is now complete!


----------



## tweegy

CourtneyStodden4 mins agovia webTwitter

HiPpeTy hIppETtY hOp HoP hOPpiNG my kinky Courtney-tail outside to capture a couple captivating rays - I'm such a sun bunny! xoxoxoxo


----------



## CobaltBlu

I hope there are pics of Courtney in her Easter Bonnet tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> I hope there are pics of Courtney in her Easter Bonnet tomorrow!!!!



Easter Bonnet and CLOTHES.  Be specific CB, we'd like to see pictures of her in her Bonnet and CLOTHES.  In fact, as far as I'm concerned, the more she covers up the better.  I'd love to see her in a burka.


----------



## pennydreadful

Cocolo said:
			
		

> Easter Bonnet and CLOTHES.  Be specific CB, we'd like to see pictures of her in her Bonnet and CLOTHES.  In fact, as far as I'm concerned, the more she covers up the better.  I'd love to see her in a burka.



*dead*
Can you see her tottering around in a burka and those heels? ...cuz I can!! Thnx for the pic augmentation coco!!


----------



## tweegy

pennydreadful said:


> *dead*
> Can you see her tottering around in a burka and those heels? ...cuz I can!! Thnx for the pic augmentation coco!!




Doll, she would wear that like no other. The wisp of blonde hair peaking out, the slight shimmer of the serpent arm band from under the fabric and the tingers clinging on for dear life onto the clear stripper shoes... as she maneuvers the always FRESH red bell pepper.. the image is embedded into my brain....meow... xoxo


----------



## Cocolo




----------



## Cocolo

pennydreadful said:


> *dead*
> Can you see her tottering around in a burka and those heels? ...cuz I can!! Thnx for the pic augmentation coco!!





tweegy said:


> Doll, she would wear that like no other. The wisp of blonde hair peaking out, the slight shimmer of the serpent arm band from under the fabric and the tingers clinging on for dear life onto the clear stripper shoes... as she maneuvers the always FRESH red bell pepper.. the image is embedded into my brain....meow... xoxo




The bonnet would have been a bit much.


----------



## pennydreadful

Cocolo said:
			
		

> .



I....am not sure I have ever been happier. This is probably the greatest thing I've yet experienced in my young life. Coco, you reign supreme.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


>


OMG! The serpent thighband, I'm dying here! I snorted my tea onto my laptop!


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


>



(Love this!)


----------



## caitlin1214

I did not need to see that bunny picture. 


Or the PETA video. (I watched about half before I turned it off.)


Why always the harsh videos, PETA? Can't you make your point without horrifying or bullying people?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cocolo said:


> Here ya go Dolls, Sorry I'm late, but I was stalking a bag for Mother's Day.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Consider us tickled pink.
> 
> Since Easter really isn't Easter without Courtney Stodden posing as a bunny, the self-proclaimed sexpot and devout Christian decided to bring some "erotic Easter spirit" to the masses with a few over-the-top shots of herself in a bikini and bunny ears.
> 
> And we can't say we didn't see this coming
> 
> "Spreading some erotic Easter spirit your wayxoxoxoxo," Stodden tweeted Friday, along with a link to the photo shoot on the Daily Mail's site, which revealed Doug Hutchinson's teen bride clad in a pink bow tie, bunny ears and a fluffy tail on her white bikini bottoms as she palmed an egg-filled Easter basket.
> 
> And since a bunny generally doubles as a mechanic (right?), Stodden made sure to pose bent over a Jeep Wrangler after finishing her Easter Egg hunt wearing none other than sky-high, clear lucite heels.
> 
> Of course, that was just the beginning of Stodden's poetic prose to commemorate the holiday.
> 
> "HiPpeTy hIppETtY hOp HoP hOPpiNG my kinky Courtney-tail outside to capture a couple captivating rays - I'm such a sun bunny! Xoxoxoxo," Stodden tweeted Saturday. "Whew - I'm a hippity HOT bunny now! Think I'm gonna cool off by stripping down to my ears as I bounce into a nippy shower ."
> 
> But that wasn't all.*
> 
> On Easter Sunday, Stodden shared a spiritual message with followers, because nothing says the ressurection of Jesus like an over-the-top bikini shoot in a forest.
> 
> "HOPPY EASTER 2 U! God Bless "We know that Christ, being raised from the dead, will never die again; death no longer has dominion over him," she wrote.
> 
> Er, happy holidays?





Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/courtney_stodden_poses_easter_bunny/307224#ixzz1rTs3fjCk


(it shows the same pic posted on the previous page)


----------



## topaz_michelle

Watch Courtney's new youtube videos, especially a glimpse to her reality, & veggies are sexy videos
http://www.youtube.com/user/CourtneyStodden


----------



## tweegy

This gets a 5 FRESH red bell peppers out of 5!!


----------



## chowlover2

CB needs that video right now!


----------



## CobaltBlu

*dead*

Her [del] 18th Birthday [/del] Transition to Porn Star Countdown is RILLY sexxxxay!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She needs to burn those lucite heels and arm bracelet like Xtina needed to burn her leggings and lipstick.


----------



## Serina

iluvmybags said:


> Dirty Dancing is like Titanic - no matter how many times you see it, it never gets old!
> 
> 
> These shoes are incredible - its like she's walking on air!



I think she looks dressed to wrap her legs around a pole...


----------



## iluvmybags

topaz_michelle said:


> Watch Courtney's new youtube videos, especially a glimpse to her reality, & veggies are sexy videos
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CourtneyStodden


----------



## Nathalya

topaz_michelle said:


> Watch Courtney's new youtube videos, especially a glimpse to her reality, & veggies are sexy videos
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CourtneyStodden


 
Oeh my....


----------



## platinum_girly

> Frills and spills: Courtney Stodden wears a tutu for a game of beach volleyball
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tutu-game-beach-volleyball.html#ixzz1szlhtviV



.


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: DailyMail


----------



## bag-mania

^It's things like this that keep me coming back to this thread. There are no words.


----------



## chowlover2

In the very first pic,( the one where she looks as if she is running )I think she looks good. It's the first I've ever seen her not making the serpent mouth with her lips.


----------



## tweegy

Nothing like being rewarded after a _Hard_ day!!! 







**Skips away wearing tutu**


----------



## Bag*Snob

Our lil bell pepper is keeping it fresh.  But who is taking the crotch shots?  I can do without those.


----------



## Vintage Leather

At least her shoes fit...


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow. 

And, her natural blonde RILL hair is growing in dark.


----------



## Nathalya

Her face actually looks like a 17 year old in that first pic.


----------



## chowlover2

I think the first pic is the best she has ever looked.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree about the first pic, as long as you don't look below her neck


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, those boobs are like watermelons!


----------



## mockinglee

Who is she "playing" "volleyball" with? Is it just the photographer throwing balls at her?


----------



## meluvs2shop

There is NO way this girl is a teenager. I feel dirty looking at her volleyball pics.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There is NO way this girl is a teenager.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She is something else..lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

This girl is such a...umm... free spirit!


----------



## chn

Omg 

What is she trying to do with her life? didn't she want to be an actress..?


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think she is trying to get in a porn magazine or at best, Playboy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Only a few months till she is 18 and can !!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG the pics on the bike skeer me.


----------



## mrskolar09

Nathalya said:


> Her face actually looks like a 17 year old in that first pic.


 
I was thinking the same thing... it's the first time I've ever seen her look her supposed age, despite the spackled on makeup.


But as for the shot of her riding the bike...  you can see the dirt/wear lines on her feet from her stripper shoes!

It's the same way my feet look after I wear flip flops to garden, lol


----------



## LAltiero85

I love how this girl's had just about everything fixed....yet she has horrible teeth.  I guess she figured not many people would be looking at them with those.....


----------



## platinum_girly

> It's about to get hot in the kitchen! Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchinson prepare to cook up a storm as they invest in baking equipment
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rm-invest-baking-equipment.html#ixzz1tVfF3jDW



Source: DailyMail


----------



## New-New

platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail


----------



## Nathalya

Court has a great bod, minus the melons


----------



## chowlover2

What a tiny waist she has!


----------



## MarieG

I wonder what se's gonna look like when she's around 25


----------



## mrskolar09

Doug looks awful in those last couple pics.
I mean, he's not much of a looker in general, but WOW.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok but seriously how does she walk in those shoes?!?!?!


----------



## tweegy

I do my grocery shopping dressed JUST like that!


----------



## chn

she says she doesnt have implants?!


----------



## Vintage Leather

tweegy said:


> I do my grocery shopping dressed JUST like that!



So do I, but I try to remember to put on my pants too...


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> So do I, but I try to remember to put on my pants too...


OMG!


----------



## tweegy

Vintage Leather said:
			
		

> So do I, but I try to remember to put on my pants too...



:weird: why? That ruins the outfit....


----------



## Chanel522

Her face is a wreck and she dresses like she should be permanently attached to the pole, but her body is amazing!!!


----------



## MCF

Her waist looks so tiny in the first pic! She does have a great body.  I would like to see her dressed normally with normal hair and make-up just to see what she would look like.


----------



## chowlover2

mcf said:


> her waist looks so tiny in the first pic! She does have a great body. I would like to see her dressed normally with normal hair and make-up just to see what she would look like.


 +1!


----------



## topaz_michelle

mrskolar09 said:


> Doug looks awful in those last couple pics.
> I mean, he's not much of a looker in general, but WOW.



Really? I think he's looking good! He looks like he is losing weight, & looks like he has a nice tan! To me, he looked his most handsome in his "Green Mile" days, but I always found "Percy" cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Baring even more than usual! Courtney Stodden poses make-up free as she strips down for a bubble bath
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-free-strips-bubble-bath.html#ixzz1tkFwhMuZ



Source: DailyMail


----------



## tweegy

You saved me from posting lol! 

I saw this earlier today.. I know she's not barefaced but her face looks good. Very FRESH!

*continues to weep for missing serpent arm band*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Still busted.


----------



## Blyen

Her boobs are obviously fake,and she did something to her lips but..she actually looks 17 in these pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I usually try my best to avoid her but she actually looks her age in these pics.....not the strong 45+ she usually looks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks like a crackhead, not gonna lie.


----------



## MarieG

Make up free? Yeah right! Who are they kidding?

Didn't they go on TV to have a doctor confirm that she hasn't had surgery? I assume they paid him to say that? If her body is 100% natural she's a very, very lucky girl!

I do find the fact that her parents/husband/family seem to think it's ok how she is portraying herself at 16 very disturbing!


----------



## New-New

Does anyone know how her and that C-list actor even started dating? Cause that has been a question in my mind.


----------



## mrskolar09

topaz_michelle said:


> Really? I think he's looking good! He looks like he is losing weight, & looks like he has a nice tan! To me, he looked his most handsome in his "Green Mile" days, but I always found "Percy" cute!


 
I deff agree with you on him being handsome circa the Green Mile...  I really wish he'd go back to that, lol!


Regarding Court's latest bubble bath pics... wow, there actually *is* a girl under all that!


----------



## DivineMissM

Wow.  She really should wear less makeup on a daily basis.  I actually believe she's 17 now.


----------



## Queenie719

Her mouth is so weird :wondering


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

New-New said:


> Does anyone know how her and that C-list actor even started dating? Cause that has been a question in my mind.



I think they met online.


----------



## Queenie719

MarieG said:


> Make up free? Yeah right! Who are they kidding?
> 
> Didn't they go on TV to have a doctor confirm that she hasn't had surgery? I assume they paid him to say that? If her body is 100% natural she's a very, very lucky girl!
> 
> I do find the fact that her parents/husband/family seem to think it's ok how she is portraying herself at 16 very disturbing!



Maybe its the same doc Kim Kardashian went to to x-ray her butt!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> You saved me from posting lol!
> 
> I saw this earlier today.. I know she's not barefaced but her face looks good. Very FRESH!
> 
> *continues to weep for missing serpent arm band*


 At least she had the plexiglass heels on before she went in the tub! She actually looks her age w/o all that makeup!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks like a different person without makeup on!


----------



## HauteMama

Nope. Even with reduced makeup she still looks 40, IMO. I am not saying that 40 looks bad by any means - 40 can look GREAT! But to look a good 40 at 17 is not quite as good.


----------



## mockinglee

She's a clever girl. Now that she's gone on tv to "prove" that her boobs are real (RILL!), she can go and get enormous fake ones the second she turns 18* and pretend that she's had them all along. But doctors proved they were RILL on national tv!

*Again... for the 3rd time


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> You saved me from posting lol!
> 
> I saw this earlier today.. I know she's not barefaced but her face looks good. Very FRESH!
> 
> *continues to weep for missing serpent arm band*



*dead*

She looks completely stoned! 



HauteMama said:


> Nope. Even with reduced makeup she still looks 40, IMO. I am not saying that 40 looks bad by any means - 40 can look GREAT! But to look a good 40 at 17 is not quite as good.



agreed. She looks like a FRESH faced 40-year old.


----------



## mrskolar09

I could go either way on her age, but I still call shenanigans on those boobs being rill.  

Specifically after the beautiful bubbling slippery sexy topless tub pics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HauteMama said:


> Nope. Even with reduced makeup she still looks 40, IMO. I am not saying that 40 looks bad by any means - 40 can look GREAT! But to look a good 40 at 17 is not quite as good.



Agreed. I'd maybe give her 38.


----------



## tweegy

mrskolar09 said:


> I could go either way on her age,* but I still call shenanigans on those boobs being rill. *
> 
> Specifically after the beautiful bubbling slippery sexy topless tub pics.




Doll, thats cause you - like myself - are a jeals housewife who tried to get her banned from facebook cause our husbands will lure at her. 

Its okay tho.. I've some how come to terms that my vegetables are not as FRESH as they used to be... ** Adjusts clear bra straps**


----------



## mrskolar09

Lol, GUILTY!

But that won't stop me from rocking my serpent arm band...


----------



## tweegy

**Polishes stripper stilts**


----------



## chowlover2

Dyes Chows pink...


----------



## chantal1922

*rocks serpent band and clear bra straps*


----------



## Chanel522

Her boobs are fake, she has to be in her thirties at least and is high as a kite... Gotta give the girl credit for extending her 15 minutes.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Not leaving much to the imagination! Courtney Stodden displays her curves in mesh mini dress as she shops with her mother
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-mini-dress-shops-mother.html#ixzz1uVFkTmSl



Source: DailyMail


----------



## tweegy

I love how she brightened her black outfit with a pink fuzzy thing! That shows fashion progression! 


She gets 3 clear bra straps out of 5!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^


----------



## CobaltBlu

the serpent armband is back, too 
those shoes are so HIGH! 




tweegy said:


> I love how she brightened her black outfit with a pink fuzzy thing! That shows fashion progression!
> 
> 
> She gets 3 clear bra straps out of 5!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> the serpent armband is back, too
> those shoes are so HIGH!




I had a long exhale when I saw it! Its just right!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, dear...


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I love how she brightened her black outfit with a pink fuzzy thing! That shows fashion progression!
> 
> 
> She gets 3 clear bra straps out of 5!!


 3 clear bra straps out of 5-I die!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

WHAT?? No love for the extensions? Gurls...


----------



## lastpurse

Newest Video (how many marshmallows can Courtney fit in her mouth):


http://perezhilton.com/2012-05-13-c...mallows-in-her-mouth-in-a-bikini#.T6-9T-2HfHg


----------



## CobaltBlu

*runs away*


----------



## PinkTruffle

Is this bish for real with that video?  Watching her made me feel kind of uncomfortable..


----------



## tweegy

*
Court's Classy Classroom* 
Rated five sad pink dogs out of five!!


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> *
> Court's Classy Classroom*
> Rated five sad pink dogs out of five!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> *Court's Classy Classroom*
> Rated five sad pink dogs out of five!!


OMG!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Sweet but not so innocent! Courtney Stodden celebrates Mother's Day by baking a cake in her underwear
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Day-baking-cake-underwear.html#ixzz1upxdO9j7


.


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: DailyMail


----------



## mrskolar09

And so my Mother's Day present has been trumped... again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

you couldn't get me to eat a darn thing from her kitchen...


----------



## DivineMissM

Her mom is so creepy.  Ick.


----------



## tweegy

Yet again, Courtney continues to show us Jeals wives how it is done! While us mere mortals cook without full face and our baking hand is not steadied by the balancing enhancing power to the serpent arm band. 

Take heed ladies. We can all learn a valuable lesson from Mrz Stodden.....

This Mothers Day baking Segment earns 4-1/2 Lillipops out of 5


















1/2 deduction cause we all know you have to sensuously drink the milk by pouring it into your mouth....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bury me next to Robert Kardashian and send paps to my grave. I am *dead*


Mamma Stodden looks like she has had a little work done since she has been in the City of Angels, the Woods of Holly 

Nothing says I Love Mommy like baking in your underwear 

this stove looks barely used.


----------



## New-New

platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail









Is she really "baking" in underwear and lucite platform heels?

Wow.


----------



## bargainista

Where do Doug and Courtney live? That kitchen looks tiny. Not that my condo kitchen is something to rave about but I am a mere mortal. Looks like pretty lean times for Doug.


----------



## chowlover2

When was the last time he was in a hit movie? The '90's?


----------



## ffwbe

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> When was the last time he was in a hit movie? The '90's?



Haven't all of his tv/film roles been pretty small anyway? I can't imagine him having that much money.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He owns a production company, and has been in quite a few roles even if they're small. I think he has done decent for himself. He's not wealthy by Hollywood standards, but he's definitely comfortable enough to be able to turn around in his kitchen, LOL.


----------



## chantal1922

I'm too lazy to post pics so I will just post the link lol
*A perfect 10! Courtney Stodden emerges from the sea in her swimwear as she pays homage to Eighties sex symbol Bo Derek*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wear-homage-Eighties-sex-symbol-Bo-Derek.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

chantal1922 said:


> I'm too lazy to post pics so I will just post the link lol
> *A perfect 10! Courtney Stodden emerges from the sea in her swimwear as she pays homage to Eighties sex symbol Bo Derek*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wear-homage-Eighties-sex-symbol-Bo-Derek.html




Hmmm.......
I dont remember Bo Derek doing this:






courtney needs to to stop doing these kinds of things...Its just...baaaad!


----------



## chantal1922

Does she get paid for these antics? What happened to her reality show?


----------



## tweegy

I think its fair to say that she doesnt need monetary gains to show the jealous wives how its done. This may also be classed as another case of 'art' imitating life as per the article

_Back in her heyday, Bo Derek also hit the headlines - after striking up a relationship with married director John Derek - who was 30 years her senior - when she was aged just 16.

He filed for divorce from his wife Linda Evans and Bo and John moved to Germany to avoid him being charged with statutory rape under U.S. law.

The pair then moved back to the States two years later and marred in 1976, enjoying a 22-year marriage until his death from heart failure in 1998.

_

This my dolls, is our Courtney telling all those questioning whether her marriage is rill. Just look into her cornrows to see the truth... The gold bikini will set you free..

And on another note.. the cornrows look better on Mrz Stodden than a very private soon to be divorced JAM singer....

**weeps for missing clear stripper shoes**


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I think its fair to say that she doesnt need monetary gains to show the jealous wives how its done. This may also be classed as another case of 'art' imitating life as per the article
> 
> _Back in her heyday, Bo Derek also hit the headlines - after striking up a relationship with married director John Derek - who was 30 years her senior - when she was aged just 16._
> 
> _He filed for divorce from his wife Linda Evans and Bo and John moved to Germany to avoid him being charged with statutory rape under U.S. law._
> 
> _The pair then moved back to the States two years later and marred in 1976, enjoying a 22-year marriage until his death from heart failure in 1998._
> 
> 
> 
> This my dolls, is our Courtney telling all those questioning whether her marriage is rill. Just look into her cornrows to see the truth... The gold bikini will set you free..
> 
> And on another note.. the cornrows look better on Mrz Stodden than a very private soon to be divorced JAM singer....
> 
> **weeps for missing clear stripper shoes**


 weeps for toe overedge...at least the serpent armband has returned...


----------



## bargainista

Lol at the really bad application of fake tan on the back of her legs ( behind the knee).


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> weeps for toe overedge...at least the serpent armband has returned...




Small graces doll...


----------



## Encore Hermes

I bet that this was her last pic of the day


----------



## MarieG




----------



## platinum_girly

Too funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## Chanel522

Minus the ridiculous implants she's built really cute, but her face is very unfortunate and the hair is a mess too.  She looks like a drowned rat!!


----------



## chowlover2

Her face looks so much better without makeup!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK. This is a MESS! Seriously, I wish I had not clicked on that.

I cant believe that chile coughed up a *hairball*. 

weirdest thing I have ever seen.





Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CobaltBlu said:


> OK. This is a MESS! Seriously, I wish I had not clicked on that.
> 
> I cant believe that chile coughed up a *hairball*.
> 
> weirdest thing I have ever seen.



What a weirdo, huh? A porny Hello Kitty!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Chloe_chick999 said:


> What a weirdo, huh? A porny Hello Kitty!



Those lucite stripper heels in the cat litter, you cant make stuff like that up!!


----------



## Slavisa

She is deranged.


----------



## HauteMama

She must be counting the days until she can make X-rated fetish films and charge to view them.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I agree...when she turns 18 we probably wont even be able to link to her ish.


----------



## jbweyer

Her mother must be so proud.


----------



## chantal1922

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html


The hell is this! :weird:


----------



## Nathalya

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html


 
 What in the world...


----------



## CobaltBlu

jbweyer said:


> Her mother must be so proud.





chantal1922 said:


> The hell is this! :weird:





Nathalya said:


> What in the world...



Did any of you make it through the whole thing?
I didnt :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html




This hits home...Hello Kitty is forever ruined for me....

Hello Kitty homage photoshoot is rated Half a Monistat out of five  







Get your act together Mrz Stodden. You have me unleashing my inner jealous wife!


----------



## Nathalya

CobaltBlu said:


> Did any of you make it through the whole thing?
> I didnt :lolots:


 
I did... *runs to the corner*


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> This hits home...Hello Kitty is forever ruined for me....
> 
> Hello Kitty homage photoshoot is rated Half a Monistat out of five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together Mrz Stodden. You have me unleashing my inner jealous wife!


omg


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm seriously waiting for the day I open this thread and see she's bit the dust. She has to be on some serious drugs with the way she behaves/speaks/dazes in to space/can't control her muscles normally.


----------



## platinum_girly

Did she really just scrat around in a litter tray in her stripper heels?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

platinum_girly said:


> Did she really just scrat around in a litter tray in her stripper heels?!



She did doll. For RILL. And she coughed up a sexy hairball, too.
She is bringing old style glamour back to Hollywood. She RILLY is. Meow.


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> She did doll. For RILL. And she coughed up a sexy hairball, too.
> She is bringing old style glamour back to Hollywood. She RILLY is. Meow.


 
Did you also notice the ladys voice calling her cat back into the house? (probably as soon as she clocked the very sensual Ms stodden acting all sex kitten like) 
Oh the jealous housewives strike again to ruin Courtney's fun


----------



## ginaki

CobaltBlu said:


> She did doll. For RILL. *And she coughed up a sexy hairball, too.*
> She is bringing old style glamour back to Hollywood. She RILLY is. Meow.


 
Thank for the clarification. I was trying to understand what she coughs up.

At first, I thought it was a fake mouse


----------



## lastpurse

I was like, "Please don't pee in the litter box.  Please don't pee in the litter box.....".  That is the strangest thing I have ever seen.  Me.  Ow.


----------



## chowlover2

lastpurse said:


> I was like, "Please don't pee in the litter box. Please don't pee in the litter box.....". That is the strangest thing I have ever seen. Me. Ow.


I totally agree, I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## CPG

My dog just went out of her mind.


----------



## chowlover2

CPG said:


> My dog just went out of her mind.


My 2 went crazy too, they kept coming over to the laptop and barking at it!


----------



## blah956

HOW HAVE I MISSED THIS THREAD?

kween courtney 4 ~international empress~ 2012 



has everyone here seen her dot com site?


----------



## Sarni

I read the thread from the end back...and I still clicked on the video link!! 

There are no words.....


----------



## tweegy

Sarni said:


> I read the thread from the end back...and I still clicked on the video link!!
> 
> There are no words.....




I would suggest a drink of water and some eyedrops ... Your face would have been in this constant expression ->


----------



## mockinglee

_*Rocks back and forth*_ UNCLEAN..... UNCLEAN..... _*Rocks back and forth*_


----------



## Sarni

tweegy said:


> I would suggest a drink of water and some eyedrops ... Your face would have been in this constant expression ->



I need something way stronger than water to obliterate that horror...


----------



## labelwhore04

I hope that wasn't actually cat food she was eating...


----------



## bargainista

Never in my life did I ever think I would have occasion to type these words but: geez, I wish she would turn 18 and just do porn already.


----------



## chowlover2

bargainista said:


> Never in my life did I ever think I would have occasion to type these words but: geez, I wish she would turn 18 and just do porn already.


----------



## fashionmom

This poor girl.  She has to be on something.  Everytime I see her I can't help but think that no one in her life really cares for her.  Where are her parents, what kind of husband would let his wife act like she does?  She's just a kid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashionmom said:


> This poor girl.  She has to be on something.  Everytime I see her I can't help but think that no one in her life really cares for her.  Where are her parents, what kind of husband would let his wife act like she does?  She's just a kid.



her parents live next door.


----------



## fashionmom

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> her parents live next door.



That makes it even sadder.


----------



## lolas

NO.WORDS. 
Hairball, clear stilettos in litter box??? 

One day this chick is going to look back at all this crap & Seriously want to kill herself from the embarrassment....WTF??!! So many shades of sad!

The worse thing that could be dug up of me on film,or tape are prom pictures decked out in a fresh mullet, a mermaid tail dress,and blue eyeshadow at my prom...and I thought that was bad lol. Good thing nobody had iphones back then to record me drunk IN that dress diving into the ocean.

Nothing, I tell ya nothing compared to what this chick is leaving as her Internet legacy.


----------



## DivineMissM

lolas said:


> NO.WORDS.
> Hairball, clear stilettos in litter box???
> 
> One day this chick is going to look back at all this crap & Seriously want to kill herself from the embarrassment....WTF??!! So many shades of sad!
> 
> The worse thing that could be dug up of me on film,or tape are prom pictures decked out in a fresh mullet, a mermaid tail dress,and blue eyeshadow at my prom...and I thought that was bad lol. Good thing nobody had iphones back then to record me drunk IN that dress diving into the ocean.
> 
> Nothing, I tell ya nothing compared to what this chick is leaving as her Internet legacy.



  So true!  Kids these days are SCREWED!  With all the camera phones and internet their mistakes are going to haunt them forever.  Ours are just bad memories, which we can deny.    They have proof of their stupidity. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html




Smdh..lol! I watched it for like 30 seconds..I just can't...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sweetpea83 said:


> Smdh..lol! I watched it for like 30 seconds..I just can't...



I didn't watch the whole thing either, i kinda feel bad for posting that link now, it traumatized so many of y'all


----------



## lostnexposed

I came onto this thread to check out what goes on here...and that video was so weird. I probably should have listened to everyone's warnings


----------



## kymmie

Uh, Hello Kitty has a yellow nose!

This child has serious mental health issues.  I guess no one can call CPS because she is married!


----------



## loves

i'm actually surprised this girl has not had lip fillers done. after all that work on the chest, what's a little more lip? this girl is seriously lip-less and combined with her fake or real tan, she reminds me of that old lady who kisses her dog in There's Something About Mary


----------



## pmburk

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html


 
Uh, did I really hear Doug in the background yelling "Bad Kitty" at her?!?! 

I'm not even sure which smiley to use for this... it's like a combination of 
 :weird:   
and a whole lotta


----------



## chantal1922

Look who is in a festive mood.




















source: Daily Mail


----------



## nicole2730

this girl seems drunk all the time


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Totally normal...


----------



## Nathalya

Oh no. oooh no no no no


----------



## ByeKitty

British patriots I see


----------



## CobaltBlu

pmburk said:


> Uh, did I really hear Doug in the background yelling "Bad Kitty" at her?!?!
> 
> I'm not even sure which smiley to use for this... it's like a combination of
> :weird:
> and a whole lotta




Dont forget   

Dolls, this picture is completely frightening:


----------



## tweegy

You're correct CB.... The cut out of Princess Kate is missing piece of her eyebrow..


----------



## CobaltBlu

The two color non-eyes are disconcerting.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Who wants to bet we will see her nude as soon as she turns 18!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

she already has a "psuedo stripper" video where she takes off her bathing suit (doesnt show anything though, she covers up) and says "Stay Tuned."  I am sure she is counting the minutes.


----------



## pmburk

Okay, the cut-out Kate eyes pic freaks me out. Also, I'm so over Doug and his untucked black t-shirts with jeans. 

On a positive note, she seems less fake-tanned orange in these beach pictures. Maybe this is her version of the pale "English rose" look.


----------



## sjunky13

I watched the Hello Kitty video and as a piece of performance art , it is really funny. 
If I didn"t know her prior history, I would of really enjoyed it. 
Yes, she is out there. I only wish it wasn't so  trying to be sexual. I am sure she could be very funny and not take herself so seriously.
I do feel she expoloits herself and her body and that is her choice. It is also up to the veiwer on how he or she watches her. I don't find her sexy, I find it comical and some times pathetic. I have so many mixed feelings about this girl.
If she was doing this just for performance art, I would be a big fan. She is wacky! 
The crotch shots and cheap photo shoots are sad.


----------



## erinrose

This is just ridiculous, I´m ashamed for them.


----------



## platinum_girly

Gotta love Courtney, she sure knows how to make people smile.


----------



## Chanel522

I bet Will and Kate are loving their imitations of them.  Talk about total opposites...complete class vs. NO class


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## admat97

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...llo-kitty-hello-courtney-video_n_1528632.html



I knew I shouldn't have come back here!!! I cannot believe I just watched that...I am really so disappointed in myself...I have no self-restraint. I will never be the same again.


----------



## topaz_michelle

Courtney's tribute to Marilyn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Iu4F7M66FE&list=UUP419RhQYRZA1e9QYldmlKA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## tweegy

And she was deep in her role, :cry: she didnt wear the serpent arm band..


----------



## platinum_girly

> Teen bride Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchison go for a stroll in Los Angeles. The attention-loving pair are all smiles and Hutchison keeps his arm tightly around his scantily-clad wife. Stodden wears a barely-there yellow dress, big sunglasses an sky-high lucite heels.



Source: Zimbio


----------



## qudz104

I wouldnt really call that a dress... Thats a shirt at best. And those shoes are crayyyy.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ yes


----------



## buzzytoes

OK seriously is she even five feet tall?? Doug is not the tall to begin with and she is barely taller than him with those things on.


----------



## Belle49

Why is she famous?


----------



## topaz_michelle

buzzytoes said:


> OK seriously is she even five feet tall?? Doug is not the tall to begin with and she is barely taller than him with those things on.



According to imdb, Doug is 5'6", so Courtney would be up to his shoulders without those sky high heels on!


----------



## ck2802

They were on the Australian Morning Show yesterday & they were wearing the exact same outfits. The Morning Show are filming live from Universal Studios all week.

On the show they announced they are going to be doing a reality show. They wouldn't say which network, but said it will be officially announced in the next few weeks.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Her tacky outfits don't bother me half as much as those ridiculous shoes


----------



## VuittonsLover

God did I miss this thread.


----------



## PinkTruffle

How does she even walk in those? They look dangerous..


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like they're a slightly more odd version of Heidi and Spencer


----------



## harleyNemma

Chanel522 said:


> I feel like they're a slightly more odd version of Heidi and Spencer



uh. *slightly*  Grrl, they _transcend_ Speidi. Rilly.


----------



## Chanel522

harleyNemma said:


> uh. *slightly*  Grrl, they _transcend_ Speidi. Rilly.



 For rill they totally do!!


----------



## tweegy

harleyNemma said:


> uh. *slightly*  Grrl, they _transcend_ Speidi. Rilly.



I think they make Heidi and Spence look like childs play. After all Courtney is all rill! No marathon surgeries here people!


----------



## ByeKitty

platinum_girly said:


> Source: Zimbio



Aww love the shoes, they look so comfy too!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dolls, she is turning 18 this summer, so be sure you are ready because I think we will be seeing WAY more of courtney after that. If you catch my meaning.

I think she is going to show us how FRESH that bell pepper really is... so to speak.


----------



## Chanel522

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, she is turning 18 this summer, so be sure you are ready because I think we will be seeing WAY more of courtney after that. If you catch my meaning.
> 
> *I think she is going to show us how FRESH that bell pepper really is... so to speak.*



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## jazzyj1021

No way!! She's a big Christian believer! pfft...

She actually scares me...


----------



## jun3machina

it just gets worse and worse


----------



## flsurfergirl3

every time i come to this page i want to bathe in bleach and spray my eyes with Lysol.


----------



## chowlover2

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> every time i come to this page i want to bathe in bleach and spray my eyes with Lysol.



I totally agree! It's like a car accident, I can't look away...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Cheeky girl! Now Courtney Stodden recreates the iconic Athena tennis poster during a racy match with husband Doug
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-racy-match-husband-Doug.html#ixzz1ywX8iCzN



Source: DailyMail


----------



## tweegy

That reminds me!! I gotta buy a new racket!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Courtney.


----------



## chowlover2

Tennis in plexiglass platforms, she and Coco really were separated at birth!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Is it bad I kinda sorta hope she breaks a leg in those shoes?

I was watching the old interviews when they first got married when she makes all those "sexy" faces.. I feel like she would be a really bad porn star. (o.0)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's such a talented, well rounded young lady! :giggles:


----------



## harleyNemma

Do you think she has multiple pairs of those lucite stilettos? They sure seem to get a workout....


----------



## ByeKitty

jazzyj1021 said:


> No way!! She's a big Christian believer! pfft...
> 
> She actually scares me...



LMAO! The All-American Christian girl next door


----------



## jbweyer

Am I the only one that is scared to see what she does for the fourth??


----------



## chowlover2

I am just hoping she and Doug don't procreate!


----------



## CobaltBlu

jbweyer said:


> Am I the only one that is scared to see what she does for the fourth??



Absoutely not. We all approach every holiday with a certain new trepidation now that the All American Girl is on the scene. I still cant look at a pumpkin, probably will need therapy for that.

I predict sensuous sparklers, fetish fantasy fireworks, and plenty of licking of 4th july delicious deserts, probably topped with coolwhip. 


Pray for us all.
Thank heavens we have each other to see us through these dark times.

Meow.


----------



## jazzyj1021

cobaltblu said:
			
		

> absoutely not. We all approach every holiday with a certain new trepidation now that the all american girl is on the scene. I still cant look at a pumpkin, probably will need therapy for that.
> 
> I predict sensuous sparklers, fetish fantasy fireworks, and plenty of licking of 4th july delicious deserts, probably topped with coolwhip.
> 
> Pray for us all.
> Thank heavens we have each other to see us through these dark times.
> 
> Meow.



lmao!!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> I am just hoping she and Doug don't procreate!



Oh God! Don't even go there!


----------



## chowlover2

I predict a optic douche for Courtney's fabulous July 4th festivities


----------



## jbweyer

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I am just hoping she and Doug don't procreate!



The thought of that scares me. Anyone seen the movie the Omen?  Lol


----------



## Slavisa

I spent ages watching all of her you-tube vids the other day. She is proper deranged. Seriously.

The countdown until she turns 18 terrifies me.


----------



## chowlover2

Slavisa said:
			
		

> I spent ages watching all of her you-tube vids the other day. She is proper deranged. Seriously.
> 
> The countdown until she turns 18 terrifies me.



You need to take a shower, bleach your eyeballs out, and read some advanced physics to make up for the brain matter you injured the other day!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just want to make sure nobody is caught off guard.....

You all buckled in just in case??


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Just want to make sure nobody is caught off guard.....
> 
> You all buckled in just in case??



I've been reading quantum physics for 2 weeks in preparation for the big 4th of July reveal!


----------



## tweegy

Alright y'all!!! 







You guys know Courtney never leaves us hanging!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I heard there was a run on FRESH bell peppers at the Hollywood Whole Foods.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> I heard there was a run on FRESH bell peppers at the Hollywood Whole Foods.



Fresh, RED bell peppers, our gal is patriotic to say the least!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Supporting our troops... the Courtney Stodden way! Fame-hungry blonde poses for racy Independence Day photoshoot
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndependence-Day-photoshoot.html#ixzz1zjLg3Gn5



Source: DailyMail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hmmm...she actually doesn't look completely and utterly deranged there.


----------



## CobaltBlu

:cry:

No sexy serpent armband.  

These pics are lacking in crazy. As a human being and a mom, I am relieved.
But as a staunch supporter of the crazy, I am a tad disappointed.

I cant process this.

Perhaps she is gearing up for the birthday bash.


----------



## Chanel522

Hmmm I agree...not nearly as bad as I had anticipated. 

Is it just me or does her belly button look a little weird?


----------



## jazzyj1021

...hmm... I dont know why but her face looks a tad different to me?


----------



## chowlover2

jazzyj1021 said:
			
		

> ...hmm... I dont know why but her face looks a tad different to me?



It looks different to me as well. I am thinking her smile looks better???


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Source: DailyMail



No serpents arm band? And it appears that mrs stodden is trying to be more sophisticated buy wearing a solid colored sole shoe... 

I'm with you cobalt I have to process this and give my verdict later today.... Something in the red pepper is not FRESH...


----------



## CobaltBlu

She went a little too Veterans Day. 

I was expecting pinwheels, firecrackers, a porny revolutionary war bikini, etc.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg my best friend growing up wore that same outfit (minus stripper heels, she wore big platform combat boots) for Halloween in '02!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> She went a little too Veterans Day.
> 
> I was expecting pinwheels, firecrackers, a porny revolutionary war bikini, etc.



I agree,not what I expected at all. Dare I say I am a tad disappointed...


----------



## buzzytoes

jazzyj1021 said:


> ...hmm... I dont know why but her face looks a tad different to me?


 

Me too. She almost looks younger?? Different somehow for sure.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she looks (dare i say it) kinda pretty in the latest pics, and i like her hair extensions longer and styled less like Barb wire...


----------



## CobaltBlu

she doesnt have the smokey eye, either. 

And, I have been thinking about the serpent armband. 

Could it be the serpent armband is such a powerful iconic, signatory accessory that removing it makes her look completely different?????

Discuss.


----------



## bargainista

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> she doesnt have the smokey eye, either.
> 
> And, I have been thinking about the serpent armband.
> 
> Could it be the serpent armband is such a powerful iconic, signatory accessory that removing it makes her look completely different?????
> 
> Discuss.



CobaltBlu you totally crack me up. As much as I come here to check out the Stod....your comments keep me hanging on!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> she doesnt have the smokey eye, either.
> 
> And, I have been thinking about the serpent armband.
> 
> Could it be the serpent armband is such a powerful iconic, signatory accessory that removing it makes her look completely different?????
> 
> Discuss.



But Doll LOOK at what is happening!!! The serpent arm band - gone! The clear shoes are....not clear!!! I have to reevaluate my world now.. What is rill and what isnt. Is she trying to send us a private signal that something is wrong? Is Bizarre still pink??? 

No, Something is off here! W-We have to get to the bottom of this.. its all too much to process...


----------



## Vintage Leather

Maybe she's just *gasp* growing up?


----------



## tweegy

Vintage Leather said:


> Maybe she's just *gasp* growing up?



Nooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58

Take a close look at the fingernails...???  Are they half off?  Crooked?


----------



## redney

Something's not right. 

No serpant armband. Her shoes are not clear. Her Twitter is lacking its usual alliteration. 

Who kidnapped our beloved Courtney and replaced her with someone....boring?!?


----------



## KayuuKathey

tweegy said:


> Nooooooooooo!!!!!!



LOL


----------



## CobaltBlu

puddinhd58 said:


> Take a close look at the fingernails...???  Are they half off?  Crooked?



hmmmmmm......I see what you mean. I cannot see what is happening there though. Perhaps she has some sexy fingernail accessories glued on. 

Maybe because of the fingernail accessories, she did what all fashionable glamorous women, particularly old hollywood glamour ladies like herself, would do...remove one accessory. In this case our beloved serpent armband...Perhaps?? 

*alluringly adjusts sensuous serpent armband in sexy solidarity with y'all*


----------



## CobaltBlu

bargainista said:


> CobaltBlu you totally crack me up. As much as I come here to check out the Stod....your comments keep me hanging on!



Doll, you are too kind. You inspired me to put on my hazmat suit and head over to Courtneys twitter feed, which I have neglected for quite some time.

I found this little tidbit, looks like our All American Girl got her stars and stripes on after all...

Warning...




















For RILL....









I didnt make it to the end of this....so consider yourselves warned. 
I only made it to 18 seconds, I have no idea what happened after that.


----------



## purplepinky

She actually looks like her boobs might be real in that video. Is this possible? haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I officially need therapy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

purplepinky said:


> She actually looks like her boobs might be [del] real[/del] *rill *in that video. Is this possible? haha



fixed it for ya, doll.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she is fab, i hope she never changes!!!


----------



## TMD

i think that last little dance of hers resembles very much Kate Upton's Cat Daddy
*runs out of the thread before someone throws a fresh bell peper on my way*


----------



## iluvmybags

It looks like she's not wearing as much eye makeup and/or the false eyelashes (or maybe she's only wearing one pair rather than the 3 or 4 she usually wears!!).  She also either lightened her eyebrows, or she just didn't bother filling them in and/or making them darker (they're also further apart than normal -- sometimes she's close to having a unibrow!).  Her hair looks softer and --- clean!! -- looks like she used a blow dryer & smoothed it out rather than going for the stringy, sticky, product-filled look she normally has.  I can't tell if she had something done to her teeth and/or mouth because I can't find a similar picture -- in almost every pic I find of her, her mouth is wide open or her lips are puckered!!

Dare I say it -- with this softer hair & makeup, she almost looks  . . . . . . . . pretty!!


----------



## buzzytoes

What's with her belly button? Is that possibly a scar from having implants done through the navel?


----------



## loves

i think she looks normal here because

her upper lip looks fuller and she's got a pretty pink lip going. face it her regular lips are very thin and the gold lipstick doesn't help.
helmet covers half of her head so that helps
her top has a lot more material than she normally wears and instead of a skimpy underwear like bottom, she has a skirt on! (very short but still again lots of more material)
also agree with above on the less eye makeup and i've never been a fan of fake lashes, even artfully applied i still do not like fake lashes so her usual too heavy to open my eyes fully loaded lash look is :throw up:

and i can't see her shoes


----------



## Nathalya

I just noticed she finally fixed her horrendous eyebrows.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol I watched the video, what is up with the fingerpointing?


----------



## puddinhd58

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, you are too kind. You inspired me to put on my hazmat suit and head over to Courtneys twitter feed, which I have neglected for quite some time.
> 
> I found this little tidbit, looks like our All American Girl got her stars and stripes on after all...
> 
> Warning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For RILL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make it to the end of this....so consider yourselves warned.
> I only made it to 18 seconds, I have no idea what happened after that.





The first 18 seconds was all anyone needs to see...well, 17 seconds more than anyone needs to see....  the rest of the video is just the same ole....  
I don't want to be anywhere near You Tube when that "girl"  turns 18! (again).....


----------



## puddinhd58

CobaltBlu said:


> hmmmmmm......I see what you mean. I cannot see what is happening there though. Perhaps she has some sexy fingernail accessories glued on.
> 
> Maybe because of the fingernail accessories, she did what all fashionable glamorous women, particularly old hollywood glamour ladies like herself, would do...remove one accessory. In this case our beloved serpent armband...Perhaps??
> 
> *alluringly adjusts sensuous serpent armband in sexy solidarity with y'all*


 

Maybe Doug forcibly removed the sensuous serpent armband?   Her nails may have been damaged in the fight....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Eyebrow Elegance? Sensual Serpent Armband Sidelined? 

 What is going on here???


----------



## harleyNemma

The video is evidence our little girl is growing up and practicing for her debut at a strip club on her 18th birthday. Rilly, tho' the girl has *got* to work on her moves....finger pointing... 

*runs to rinse eyeballs with bleach*


----------



## platinum_girly

> Time for new shoes? Courtney Stodden hits the shops in her favourite stripper heels
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...favourite-heels-hits-shops.html#ixzz21U15ahfK



Source: DailyMail


----------



## chowlover2

Where is the serpent armband???


----------



## buzzytoes

I seriously do not understand how she can walk in those shoes.


----------



## chantal1922

The real question is why is the woman next to her wearing tights?


----------



## nastasja

she is the new shauna sand.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

chantal1922 said:


> The real question is why is the woman next to her wearing tights?



Dat is her momma, I believe, she looks ridic in those tights.


----------



## Chanel522

I really wish sometimes that people for real got ticketed and fined for what they wear out in public.  Her outfits if you can even call them that are terrible and those shoes need to be melted down and made into something.


----------



## MsReya

And she's not even 18 yet, geez we have to endure this cheap fame whoring for a long, long time, le sigh...... She or her mother show real dedication having started so young. It's sad, really, she looks like a 40something professional *censoring myself*.


----------



## harleyNemma

Never fail to get a good laugh from Mrs. Stodden. Not too much longer and our little bell pepper will be 18.


----------



## HauteMama

^ And then her videos will truly be age restricted!


----------



## MsReya

Yep, the reason why we have to see this sad parading around is that the adult entertainment industry has an age limit for the performers.....


----------



## tweegy

The news we've been awaiting has arrived ladies!!!!!!!







Good things!!!!! Good Things are happening!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## qudz104

omg!!! i LOVE that woody gif!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what the show is going to be about???


----------



## CobaltBlu

I have to get dinner on the table but I am scintillatingly and sensually surprised that this amazing day has dawned so desireably soon. 

I think her 18th birthday [del]strip down[/del] will certainly be part of the festivities. 

Book those therapy appointments early dolls, we are all going to need some help after this hits the airwaves!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

oops delicious double post~


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> oops delicious double post~


 Hey Doll, where have you been?


----------



## jazzyj1021

I. Am. Afraid.


----------



## jbweyer

CobaltBlu said:


> I have to get dinner on the table but I am scintillatingly and sensually surprised that this amazing day has dawned so desireably soon.
> 
> I think her 18th birthday [del]strip down[/del] will certainly be part of the festivities.
> 
> Book those therapy appointments early dolls, we are all going to need some help after this hits the airwaves!!



I may need to surgically remove my eyes after this show. May make my husband watch it with me.


----------



## chantal1922

Haha I can't wait for her show!


----------



## madlin271

jbweyer said:
			
		

> I may need to surgically remove my eyes after this show. May make my husband watch it with me.



Hello everyone! Practically I'm new here. But, I must say that this ^ quote is funny...


----------



## chinableu

chantal1922 said:


> Haha I can't wait for her show!



I must admit that I am looking forward to watching this too.

She actually looks older than her husband in many videos.

I gotta give it to her in that she's hilarious.


----------



## ebonyone

All I can say is why?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> oops delicious double post~



Careful doll!! You dropped this from the first post!! 







It appears to be FRESH!  Meow! ;x


----------



## platinum_girly

> Her desperate attempts for attention have paid off! Courtney Stodden, 17, and husband Doug Hutchison, 52, land their very own reality show
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hison-52-land-reality-show.html#ixzz22K6VWnMX



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## chn

I'll watch it


----------



## Chanel522

Oy :weird:


----------



## Sassys

You know it's a sad damn world, when their marriage last longer than Kim K :lolots:


----------



## Chanel522

^^


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> You know it's a sad damn world, when their marriage last longer than Kim K :lolots:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't wait for this.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ok dolls. *taps glass*

Now that we have all had time to digest this news (where is platinum_girly? she needs to hear this...)

Anyway....Now that we have had time to sensually assimilate this naughty news, we must take the next steps to prepare.

First of all, we need a Viewing Party Menu.
I dont need to tell you that the bell peppers must be FRESH and RED.
Also, no pumpkins bigger than those you can hold up to your chest for photographs.
And, we will clearly need popsicles and whipped cream and to consult this thread for more recipes from Court and Kristen's kitchen.

Moving on....
What to wear. I shall arrange a bulk purchase of fuzzy bedroom kitten heels and serpent armbands, but you will ALL need to get your orders in promptly!!! You will all be responsible for your own bikinis and fur robes. 


Next...



And I think you all know what I am talking about....














Yes, you do!!






The rules.....





for....









THE DRINKING GAME!!!!!


Get busy ladies. We need some suggestions and some guidelines. 

I am going to suggest we eliminate any shots related to stripper heels because we will get too drunk. However, I think we all should have a PINK beverage at hand and take a sexy sip whenever Bazarre makes an appearance on screen. Yes, that is how his name is spelled. Not Bizarre, which would make more sense. That is my contribution for now, but I have a lot to do, so please, dont deliciously delay your ideas, we need them ASAP!!



Carry on.


----------



## mockinglee

Is there such thing as a reverse drinking game? Because I think I'll need to be drunk FIRST before watching. SKAL!


----------



## CobaltBlu

mockinglee said:


> Is there such thing as a reverse drinking game? Because I think I'll need to be drunk FIRST before watching. SKAL!



Good point. I think we all feel the same way. Actually just thinking about the show makes me want to do a couple of shots.

The main thing is we need to support one another through this terrifying and exciting time, doll.  Meow


----------



## Queenie719

That second pic of Doug almost flatlined me...


----------



## CobaltBlu

See, thats why we need each other. 

This whole thing is a HUGE risk to our collective mental and physical health.


----------



## mockinglee

Queenie719 said:


> That second pic of Doug almost flatlined me...



It's the "candy cane" placement that makes it art.


----------



## tweegy

platinum_girly said:


> Source: DailyMail





CobaltBlu said:


> Ok dolls. *taps glass*
> 
> Now that we have all had time to digest this news (where is platinum_girly? she needs to hear this...)
> 
> Anyway....Now that we have had time to sensually assimilate this naughty news, we must take the next steps to prepare.
> 
> First of all, we need a Viewing Party Menu.
> I dont need to tell you that the bell peppers must be FRESH and RED.
> Also, no pumpkins bigger than those you can hold up to your chest for photographs.
> And, we will clearly need popsicles and whipped cream and to consult this thread for more recipes from Court and Kristen's kitchen.
> 
> Moving on....
> What to wear. I shall arrange a bulk purchase of fuzzy bedroom kitten heels and serpent armbands, but you will ALL need to get your orders in promptly!!! You will all be responsible for your own bikinis and fur robes.
> 
> 
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> And I think you all know what I am talking about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DRINKING GAME!!!!!
> 
> 
> Get busy ladies. We need some suggestions and some guidelines.
> 
> I am going to suggest we eliminate any shots related to stripper heels because we will get too drunk. However, I think we all should have a PINK beverage at hand and take a sexy sip whenever Bazarre makes an appearance on screen. Yes, that is how his name is spelled. Not Bizarre, which would make more sense. That is my contribution for now, but I have a lot to do, so please, dont deliciously delay your ideas, we need them ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on.









Btw....Notice the placement of the spiral colored candy cane...

*Dives for hatch*


----------



## chowlover2

I have to tell you, I have been so down in the dumps, but this thread has given me hope today. I am heading to the library to read up on as much quantum physics as I can before the show airs. Hopefully that will stave off brain cell lost from viewing the show. CB, we also need to have spaghetti as an entree so we can twirl it sensuously on our forks. My persplex heels will arrive Friday


----------



## chinableu

Queenie719 said:


> That second pic of Doug almost flatlined me...



Oh my gosh, I didn't know that was Doug.


----------



## DivineMissM

chinableu said:


> Oh my gosh, I didn't know that was Doug.



 It took me a minute too.  Which is even scarier.


----------



## Sasha2012

I'd watch a show on them lol i think she is allegedly almost legal now.


----------



## harleyNemma

Hi Dolls - I have a nomination for the OFFICIAL drink of the Courtney Stodden & Doug Hutchison thread...

The Pink Panther

1 oz. Vodka
1 oz. Pineapple Juice
1 oz. Cranberry Juice

Sweet and slinky...and PINK!


----------



## chowlover2

harleyNemma said:


> Hi Dolls - I have a nomination for the OFFICIAL drink of the Courtney Stodden & Doug Hutchison thread...
> 
> The Pink Panther
> 
> 1 oz. Vodka
> 1 oz. Pineapple Juice
> 1 oz. Cranberry Juice
> 
> Sweet and slinky...and PINK!


Yum, sounds perfect!


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Hi Dolls - I have a nomination for the OFFICIAL drink of the Courtney Stodden & Doug Hutchison thread...
> 
> The Pink Panther
> 
> 1 oz. Vodka
> 1 oz. Pineapple Juice
> 1 oz. Cranberry Juice
> 
> Sweet and slinky...and PINK!




EXCELLENT!!!!


We will need tall plastic hurricane glasses for that. I will hurry and add them to the order!!  

Excellent work, HN.... You get a gold star on the corner of your alliteration journal for your contribution. Keep up the good work doll!  MEOW!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> EXCELLENT!!!!
> 
> 
> We will need tall plastic hurricane glasses for that. I will hurry and add them to the order!!
> 
> Excellent work, HN.... You get a gold star on the corner of your alliteration journal for your contribution. Keep up the good work doll!  MEOW!!


 We need a slippery straw to suck upon...


----------



## harleyNemma

^Well, I think, technically...this could be a shooter


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> We need a slippery straw to suck upon...



Thats the spirit, doll!


----------



## harleyNemma

May I also offer, for your hurricane glasses & slippery straws....

*THE PINK BIKINI*

Ingredients

1 (1.75-liter) bottle raspberry lemonade (such as Simply Lemonade) 
1 3/4 cups coconut rum
1 cup amaretto liqueur

Preparation

Combine raspberry lemonade, coconut rum, and amaretto liqueur in a large pitcher. Stir well, and serve over ice.


----------



## chowlover2

Another winner!


----------



## platinum_girly

I hope that this show holds off on airing until next year or my drink will have to do without the alcohol (which is soooo not fun when having the sensually sexual Courtney on our screens!)

Now i propose that when we drink our drinks, we must (and i mean must!) finish off with a sensual lip lick afterwards, in the style of Courtney:


----------



## chinableu

She's like the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Sweetpea83

harleyNemma said:


> Hi Dolls - I have a nomination for the OFFICIAL drink of the Courtney Stodden & Doug Hutchison thread...
> 
> The Pink Panther
> 
> 1 oz. Vodka
> 1 oz. Pineapple Juice
> 1 oz. Cranberry Juice
> 
> Sweet and slinky...and PINK!




Sounds tasty..minus the vodka..vodka makes me sick. I wonder if it will taste good with gin..


----------



## chinableu

They're like something right out of a David Lynch movie (Blue Velvet, Twin Peaks, etc)


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> You know it's a sad damn world, when their marriage last longer than Kim K :lolots:


----------



## Nathalya

Queenie719 said:


> That second pic of Doug almost flatlined me...


 
That's Doug?!!?!??!?!!


----------



## jbweyer

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Ok dolls. *taps glass*
> 
> Now that we have all had time to digest this news (where is platinum_girly? she needs to hear this...)
> 
> Anyway....Now that we have had time to sensually assimilate this naughty news, we must take the next steps to prepare.
> 
> First of all, we need a Viewing Party Menu.
> I dont need to tell you that the bell peppers must be FRESH and RED.
> Also, no pumpkins bigger than those you can hold up to your chest for photographs.
> And, we will clearly need popsicles and whipped cream and to consult this thread for more recipes from Court and Kristen's kitchen.
> 
> Moving on....
> What to wear. I shall arrange a bulk purchase of fuzzy bedroom kitten heels and serpent armbands, but you will ALL need to get your orders in promptly!!! You will all be responsible for your own bikinis and fur robes.
> 
> Next...
> 
> And I think you all know what I am talking about....
> 
> Yes, you do!!
> 
> The rules.....
> 
> for....
> 
> THE DRINKING GAME!!!!!
> 
> Get busy ladies. We need some suggestions and some guidelines.
> 
> I am going to suggest we eliminate any shots related to stripper heels because we will get too drunk. However, I think we all should have a PINK beverage at hand and take a sexy sip whenever Bazarre makes an appearance on screen. Yes, that is how his name is spelled. Not Bizarre, which would make more sense. That is my contribution for now, but I have a lot to do, so please, dont deliciously delay your ideas, we need them ASAP!!
> 
> Carry on.



Bahahahaha. My husband gave me side eye I laughed so hard.


----------



## TinksDelite

I had a hunch!

http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/03/courtney-stodden-teen-bride-tapped-for-couples-rehab/

Here's a shocker ... 17-year-old *Courtney Stodden* believes there are MAJOR PROBLEMS with her marriage to 52-year-old "Lost" actor *Doug Hutchison* ... and now she hopes they can be solved on a VH1 reality show. 

TMZ has learned ... Stodden -- who married Hutchison when she was 16 -- has signed on to the upcoming season of VH1's "*Couples Therapy*."

Sources connected to production tell us ... the couple has acknowledged there are "obvious problems in their relationship because of their age difference and the notoriety they've gotten because of their relationship."

Courtney and Doug -- along with 4 other couples -- will receive "intense counseling" throughout the course of the show ... which began taping a few days ago.


----------



## jazzyj1021

She's so dumb..
All excited about a reality show and being so desperate to get one and this is where she's ending up. 

But yes, I'll watch. ^.^


----------



## Encore Hermes

Won't miss the first show!


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## Daer

she's so trashy, I love it.


----------



## prof ash

LOL @ the picture of her with a book. I think I snorted when I saw it- granted it's supposed to be a take on Marilyn, but how many books has this girl opened in her life?


----------



## Queenie719

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> LOL @ the picture of her with a book. I think I snorted when I saw it- granted it's supposed to be a take on Marilyn, but how many books has this girl opened in her life?



Lol!  Maybe Doug's been having her watch My Baby Can Read videos


----------



## VuittonsLover

OMG!  I just realized a friend of mine looks just like her...LOL

It just hit me now when I saw a certain photo of her.. Too funny.


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh boo....I call shenanigans. Their marriage is perfect. It has lasted more than 72 days so it must be RILL!!


----------



## harleyNemma

CobaltBlu said:


> oh boo....I call shenanigans. Their marriage is perfect. It has lasted more than 72 days so it must be RILL!!



According to my expert *ahem* calculations, their marriage has lasted 440 days+. VERDICT: MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN


----------



## GirlFriday

She is the oldest looking teen ever!


----------



## Stephie2800

chinableu said:


> She's like the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## madlin271

TinksDelite said:
			
		

> I had a hunch!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/03/courtney-stodden-teen-bride-tapped-for-couples-rehab/
> 
> Here's a shocker ... 17-year-old Courtney Stodden believes there are MAJOR PROBLEMS with her marriage to 52-year-old "Lost" actor Doug Hutchison ... and now she hopes they can be solved on a VH1 reality show.
> 
> TMZ has learned ... Stodden -- who married Hutchison when she was 16 -- has signed on to the upcoming season of VH1's "Couples Therapy."
> 
> Sources connected to production tell us ... the couple has acknowledged there are "obvious problems in their relationship because of their age difference and the notoriety they've gotten because of their relationship."
> 
> Courtney and Doug -- along with 4 other couples -- will receive "intense counseling" throughout the course of the show ... which began taping a few days ago.


She's trying very very hard to get herself into tv. And will do whatever it takes (including to say they had marriage problems...yeah right!) just to b in a show... What a desperate moves.


----------



## harleyNemma

^Maybe after "Couples Therapy", they can get a spot on "Divorce Court".


----------



## VuittonsLover

She is gonna be sooooo famous.  for rill.


----------



## chinableu

madlin271 said:


> She's trying very very hard to get herself into tv. And will do whatever it takes (including to say they had marriage problems...yeah right!) just to b in a show... What a desperate moves.



Who cares what she says to get on TV.

We need her for comic relief.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She frightens me.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> oh boo....I call shenanigans. Their marriage is perfect. It has lasted more than 72 days so it must be RILL!!



Doll, everyone knows you have to do whatever it takes to keep your Red Bell Peppers FRESH!!! 

They're a normal murried couple, she has her husband who she murried on the day of their wedding when they exchanged vows. It may not have been a Fairytale wedding of the century to rival the British Royal wedding or televised on network tv featuring 3 wedding dresses and blessed with the approval of the glitter ponies but they professed their love cemented with the exchange of serpent arm bands and licking of luscious lollypops. Who are we to begrudge them doll??!!! Who are we!!?? **Runs to box weeping**


----------



## buzzytoes

Real Housewives of New York's Alex and Simon are supposed to be on this season as well. I am thinking Courtney and Simon together could be pure awesomeness.


----------



## platinum_girly

Facebook


----------



## Stephie2800

platinum_girly said:


> Facebook



Oh, WOW!


----------



## chinableu

I don't know how she does this with a straight face.

I do have to admit that she's really hilarious.

The "Girl, you'll be a woman soon" video cracks me up every time and yes, I've watched it at least 5 times and am going for 6 as soon as I hit post on this.

LOLOL!


----------



## Chanel522

She is hilariously ridiculous!!  I don't know how anyone could possibly go around looking and acting this way deliberately.  

Oh and she has one of the oddest looking belly buttons I've seen.  It looks really altered and un-natural.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Whats going on here? She looks like she has a FRESH red bell pepper packed away there!!








Remember dolls, August 29th our All American Girl/PETA Activist/murried lady turns 18!




ETA: Note!! Important!! The birthday is the 29th, not the 19th as I originally typed. So, dont put it on me gurrrl!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Whats going on here? She looks like she has a FRESH red bell pepper packed away there!!
> 
> Remember dolls, August 19th our All American Girl/PETA Activist/murried lady turns 18!



She does look like she's packing a pepper! WTF! We should have had a party Sunday!


----------



## platinum_girly

CobaltBlu said:


> Whats going on here? She looks like she has a FRESH red bell pepper packed away there!!
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1839315d1345370200-courtney-stodden-and-doug-hutchison-a14.jpg
> 
> 
> Remember dolls, August 19th our All American Girl/PETA Activist/murried lady turns 18!


 
What she has done is taken the pepper from the first shoot and used it skillfully in the second, can't be wasting the peppers now can she? 

Infact i wonder if to further prolong the use of the pepper did she then take it home and use it in Dougs dinner?


----------



## CobaltBlu

platinum_girly said:


> What she has done is taken the pepper from the first shoot and used it skillfully in the second, can't be wasting the peppers now can she?
> 
> Infact i wonder if to further prolong the use of the pepper did she then take it home and use it in Dougs dinner?




guuuuurllll!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> What she has done is taken the pepper from the first shoot and used it skillfully in the second, can't be wasting the peppers now can she?
> 
> Infact i wonder if to further prolong the use of the pepper did she then take it home and use it in Dougs dinner?



It would not surprise me if she made pepper steak with it!


----------



## bag-mania

It's been a long time since that pepper's been FRESH.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> She does look like she's packing a pepper! WTF! We should have had a party Sunday!



whoops, mah bad!!

that was a typo....*its the 29th.*  We still have time to order our serpent armbands, polish our stripper heels, dye our dogs and check our ... um... peppers.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> whoops, mah bad!!
> 
> that was a typo....its the 29th.  We still have time to order our serpent armbands, polish our stripper heels, dye our dogs and check our ... um... peppers.



We must celebrate the big day!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I did not need to see her "triangle".


----------



## TinksDelite

Good grief!  You can't un-see something like that!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thats pretty much the theme of this thread!! Need i remind you of the crazy santa pictures??


----------



## sydgirl

CobaltBlu said:


> Whats going on here? She looks like she has a FRESH red bell pepper packed away there!!
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1839315d1345370200-courtney-stodden-and-doug-hutchison-a14.jpg
> 
> 
> Remember dolls, August 29th our All American Girl/PETA Activist/murried lady turns 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Note!! Important!! The birthday is the 29th, not the 19th as I originally typed. So, dont put it on me gurrrl!!!


LMAO!!! Hahahahahaha!! Great call Cobaltblu


----------



## yajaira

CobaltBlu said:


> Whats going on here? She looks like she has a FRESH red bell pepper packed away there!!
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1839315d1345370200-courtney-stodden-and-doug-hutchison-a14.jpg
> 
> 
> Remember dolls, August 29th our All American Girl/PETA Activist/murried lady turns 18!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Note!! Important!! The birthday is the 29th, not the 19th as I originally typed. So, dont put it on me gurrrl!!!


 She looks like she has "balls" in there


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG I've RILLY missed this thread for rill.

And tomorrow our pepper packin' Court turns 18....awwww.

What shall we do to celebrate hmm???


----------



## Bag*Snob

The real question is "What is she going to do to celebrate?".


----------



## Stephie2800

Pursegrrl said:


> OMG I've RILLY missed this thread for rill.
> 
> And tomorrow our pepper packin' Court turns 18....awwww.
> 
> What shall we do to celebrate hmm???



How about taking off all of our clothes and going hunting for Easter Bunnies Courtney-style?


----------



## redney

Happy 18th Birthday Courtney! FRESH red peppers for all!!

party:

And what did the hubby get her? A new doggie named - wait for it - *Dourtney*. For rills.

Dougie was happy to get off with just a doggie gift:

_Doug certainly seems to share that sentiment and notes that "one of the many reasons why I love and admire my wife is that she didn't ask for bling on her landmark 18th birthday. She didn't ask for expensive clothes or shoes, a flashy party, an extravagant vacation, a luxurious car or to be taken out on the town."_

Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/341539/...t-what-courtney-stodden-got-for-18th-birthday


----------



## Vintage Leather

Happy No-Longer-Jailbait Birthday Mrs. Hutchison!!



I brought the cake...  Did someone else remember the stripper shoes and serpent armband?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol @ the cake..


----------



## Sasha2012

So she's finally legal... I expect to see much more from her since she doesn't need her parents consent anymore.


----------



## chinableu

*COURTNEY STODDEN
Duh ... OF COURSE
I'm Considering XXX Offers!*

"Stodden just called in to "TMZ Live" ... and told us she's been "flooded" with XXX offers from the moment she became "legal" ... and the thought of her getting intimate with another man is freaking out her 52-year-old hubby."


http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/29/courtney-stodden-tmz-live-porn-offer/#ixzz24z3ydRJ2


----------



## jazzyj1021

chinableu said:
			
		

> COURTNEY STODDEN
> Duh ... OF COURSE
> I'm Considering XXX Offers!
> 
> "Stodden just called in to "TMZ Live" ... and told us she's been "flooded" with XXX offers from the moment she became "legal" ... and the thought of her getting intimate with another man is freaking out her 52-year-old hubby."
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/29/courtney-stodden-tmz-live-porn-offer/#ixzz24z3ydRJ2



Whaaat our little religious girl? Never.(rolls eyes)


----------



## chowlover2

Courtney and my BFF share the same birthday. There couldn't be more different people. What did Courtney expect? I can't see anything other than XXX entertainment being interested in her-LOL!


----------



## HauteMama

I'm surprised Courtney wasn't filming her first XXX feature as soon as midnight rolled around. But she really ought to sell all the naked photos and feature she can first, and THEN start the porn movies - you know, just to make all the money she can.


----------



## platinum_girly

> All grown up at last! Doug Hutchison's teen bride Courtney Stodden turns 18... and is 'flooded with adult movie offers'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-18--flooded-porn-offers.html#ixzz251J4ozWW



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Nathalya

Her shoes!


----------



## chinableu

Those shoes aren't meant for walking but she already knows that.


----------



## chinableu

It's so hard to believe that she's only 18.


----------



## chn

On these pics she really does look 18 to me. Just a little stripperish


----------



## Sweetpea83

chinableu said:


> *COURTNEY STODDEN
> Duh ... OF COURSE
> I'm Considering XXX Offers!*
> 
> "Stodden just called in to "TMZ Live" ... and told us she's been "flooded" with XXX offers from the moment she became "legal" ... and the thought of her getting intimate with another man is freaking out her 52-year-old hubby."
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/29/courtney-stodden-tmz-live-porn-offer/#ixzz24z3ydRJ2


Lol..oh but of course!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I am so shocked that they're still married. Wow...


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I am so shocked that they're still married. Wow...



Take that Kim K


----------



## Echoes

If this chick is 18, why does she look about 40?


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...ey-stoddens-mom-not-surprised-by-porn-offers/

Pam Anderson looks younger.


----------



## chinableu

She has a real hard look to her.


----------



## harleyNemma

Once again, our Bell Pepper has created a one of a kind look. To wit: Black bra (clear straps) & panties, Black platforms (not meant for walking) with a clear vamp, black clutch & sunnies. I *love* the mod contrast of the red stretch lace slip/cami.  And, of course, a pink bunny. Because, she may be 18 & swimming in offers for action flicks, but she still has some growing up to do (oh....wait...maybe that's a "rabbit"....)


----------



## jazzyj1021

In the beginning of her pornos she's going to do her signiture lip lick. Shudder. 

I can't help but think when that rehab show airs they'll end up with a divorce."Doug not keen with Courtneys porn life!!"


----------



## qudz104

i think I'm going to trip over sitting here just by looking at her shoes!


----------



## qudz104

Echoes said:


> If this chick is 18, why does she look about 40?
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...ey-stoddens-mom-not-surprised-by-porn-offers/
> 
> Pam Anderson looks younger.



its true... if i didn't know (and tbh i don't, LOL) i would've thought she turned 18 a long time back! its so sad to see such young people get these procedures done which harm more them do good...


----------



## ~bastet

She's definitely going to do porn.  She's probably waiting for the highest bidder.  *shudder*


----------



## tweegy

Vintage Leather said:


> Happy No-Longer-Jailbait Birthday Mrs. Hutchison!!
> 
> 
> 
> I brought the cake...  Did someone else remember the stripper shoes and serpent armband?



That cake is delightfully delish doll!!! Birthday Swag Wag for you!!!!






 The Bell pepper on the floor is extra FRESH!!


----------



## ebonyone

chn said:


> On these pics she really does look 18 to me. Just a little stripperish




A little lol


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> That cake is delightfully delish doll!!! Birthday Swag Wag for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bell pepper on the floor is extra FRESH!!


Awesome job on the basket Tweegy! That is one fresh pepper!


----------



## msspooky09

Nathalya said:
			
		

> Her shoes!



But even with those ridiculous shoes on, she's like the same height as Doug...? How tall are they?


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> That cake is delightfully delish doll!!! Birthday Swag Wag for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bell pepper on the floor is extra FRESH!!



I can smell the freshness, doll. Rilly.


----------



## chinableu

I just had a thought, yes, I do have those.  LOL!

What if her husband is going to do porn with her?


----------



## chn

ebonyone said:


> A little lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

chinableu said:
			
		

> I just had a thought, yes, I do have those.  LOL!
> 
> What if her husband is going to do porn with her?



(Throws up)


----------



## MCF

chinableu said:


> I just had a thought, yes, I do have those.  LOL!
> 
> What if her husband is going to do porn with her?



I'm trying to find a little smily face guy with the face I made when I read this. There are no faces to represent the worry and sickness I felt when reading that question!


----------



## Nathalya

Ive been lurking around here for a while and ive got to ask: what do you mean with 'fresh bellpeppers'?


----------



## chinableu

Nathalya said:


> Ive been lurking around here for a while and ive got to ask: what do you mean with 'fresh bellpeppers'?



Okay but you asked for it.

:giggles:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nathalya said:


> Ive been lurking around here for a while and ive got to ask: what do you mean with 'fresh bellpeppers'?





chinableu said:


> Okay but you asked for it.
> 
> :giggles:



Sorry chinableu, it goes waaaaaay back to october....


----------



## chinableu

CobaltBlu said:


> Sorry chinableu, it goes waaaaaay back to october....
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305387_272929586074118_246066585427085_888747_185834806_n.jpg



Oh Lawd.

I never saw that one.  That's a bit nasty...

I don't think I'll ever look at a red pepper the same again.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chinableu said:


> Oh Lawd.
> 
> I never saw that one.  That's a bit nasty...
> 
> I don't think I'll ever look at a red pepper the same again.



Trust me, you wont.


----------



## Nathalya

ok got it


----------



## tweegy

chinableu said:


> Oh Lawd.
> 
> I never saw that one.  That's a bit nasty...
> 
> I don't think I'll ever look at a red pepper the same again.





CobaltBlu said:


> Trust me, you wont.



Won't look at pumpkins the same way also....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Or Santa.


----------



## tweegy

Or 4th of July..


----------



## qudz104

Nathalya said:


> Ive been lurking around here for a while and ive got to ask: what do you mean with 'fresh bellpeppers'?



haha i always wanted to know myself... and now i wish i didn't. lol


----------



## chinableu

qudz104 said:


> haha i always wanted to know myself... and now i wish i didn't. lol



:giggles:

Gotta admit that this is a GREAT thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

one of the best, doll. One of the best  

*adjusts serpent armband*


----------



## qudz104

chinableu said:
			
		

> :giggles:
> 
> Gotta admit that this is a GREAT thread.



It really is!!


----------



## platinum_girly

I thought that was a rose in that older photo...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> one of the best, doll. One of the best
> 
> *adjusts serpent armband*



**Lays on the floor** I know its not Friday....I'm being extra naughty Raaarr!  Xoxo


----------



## MCF

whoa...those are some pictures...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

platinum_girly said:


> I thought that was a rose in that older photo...



Pretty sure it is...I would just rather pretend it's not


----------



## chinableu

Awww, she isn't going to do any porn.

She wants to do Playboy but Playboy is saying no.

I'm sure they'll come around.


----------



## HauteMama

Oy. To offer to get naked for a publication and _have them turn you down_. Ouch.


----------



## platinum_girly

> 'Not up to our standards': Playboy rejects proposal by teen bride Courtney Stodden
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...een-bride-Courtney-Stodden.html#ixzz25Ob1KFW3



Source: DailyMail


----------



## chinableu

Okay, he looks like her pimp.


----------



## Chanel522

Poor thing looks dejected about not getting the Playboy gig and he does look like her pimp.  They are beyond bizarre.


----------



## Echoes

I think he's just holding her up so she doesn't fall off the $20 stilts and break her neck.

Five inch heels are fine.  Five inch platforms, not so much.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow, she is looking particularly streetwalkerish in those photos.

No offense to any working ladies on here, of course


----------



## chowlover2

chinableu said:
			
		

> Okay, he looks like her pimp.



You're right! LOL!


----------



## chinableu

CobaltBlu said:


> Wow, she is looking particularly streetwalkerish in those photos.
> 
> *No offense to any working ladies on here*, of course



OMG!

:lolots:

I wasn't expecting that.

Thanks for the great laugh!!


----------



## Elara

CobaltBlu said:


> Wow, she is looking particularly streetwalkerish in those photos.
> 
> No offense to any working ladies on here, of course



I just opened this thread to this picture, and that's the first thing I thought too! Wow. Those shoes especially are just horrific.

It's really sad...I think under all the hooker get-up she is actually a pretty girl. But it's really hard to tell with all the crap she wears.

*I need to edit this, because I didn't realize the infamy of those shoes until I looked back through this thread. Gah. I think she needs to stop shopping at Priscilla McCalls for shoes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks very young (which for her means in her mid to late twenties as opposed to thirties or forties) in those photos.


----------



## Elara

Also, what's up with her top half? Those recent pics look like she's lost about half of what she had...


----------



## Echoes

Sprung a leak?


----------



## Chanel522

I thought she looked smaller up top too.  Almost deflated??


----------



## lolas

I think it was too hot to wear all the pads she wears. THIS is her normal size. Is it me,or does the girl look depressed?  I kinda feel bad for her, I think her mom & husband have seriously pimped her out...poor fresh pepper never had a chance.


----------



## chinableu

lolas said:


> I think it was too hot to wear all the pads she wears. THIS is her normal size. Is it me,or does the girl look depressed?  I kinda feel bad for her, I think her mom & husband have seriously pimped her out...poor fresh pepper never had a chance.



I, too, feel sorry for her.

She's been raised to be nothing more than a sexual tool.

I'm starting to look at her entirely differently after seeing the photo of her above with her pimp husband.  

She really does look sad.


----------



## lolas

I don't know maybe she was expecting a huge "payday",fame & attention once she turned 18. I'm sure pedo-hubby & pimp-mom filled her head with it as well. I don't think it turned out the way they planned it, I seriously would hate for her to end up being nothing but a porn queen.....but she's been groomed & conditioned to be just that. It almost seems  they are dissapointment it hasn't happened yet  Sad that she said,she's actually considering the offers, and by the looks of it nothing as "tasteful" as Playboy ( in the scope of THAT industry)


----------



## qudz104

She looks so young in the recent pics... Im sure if she were to dress in regular clothes (and shoes) shed look like your average almost 20 something and not like the 30ish woman she normally looks like.


----------



## chowlover2

lolas said:


> I don't know maybe she was expecting a huge "payday",fame & attention once she turned 18. I'm sure pedo-hubby & pimp-mom filled her head with it as well. I don't think it turned out the way they planned it, I seriously would hate for her to end up being nothing but a porn queen.....but she's been groomed & conditioned to be just that. It almost seems they are dissapointment it hasn't happened yet Sad that she said,she's actually considering the offers, and by the looks of it nothing as "tasteful" as Playboy ( in the scope of THAT industry)


:true:


----------



## topaz_michelle

"her sad look" is her sweet demure look she puts for the cameras! Girl knows how to work the cameras!


----------



## platinum_girly

She said she would not consider any porn offers, she wanted glamour modelling shoots (specifically Playboy) but of course Playboy turned her down so i wonder what her next step will be...?


----------



## Serina

I think everyone needs to be nicer to fresh little pepper.
Life's not easy for her after she married the guy from Green Mile and found out he wasn't Forrest Gump at all. BUT life is like a box of chocholates and LUCKILY she gets a few workoffers now as a direct effect of not being able to afford new clothes her own size. Talk about glass half full. And about the polegrinding heels - That is about commitment to outfits size 4... years old. Also I heard playboy rejected her, but that can be remedied Mrs. Hutchinson. Double-bag it!


----------



## bag-mania

lolas said:


> I don't know maybe she was expecting a huge "payday",fame & attention once she turned 18. I'm sure pedo-hubby & pimp-mom filled her head with it as well. I don't think it turned out the way they planned it, I seriously would hate for her to end up being nothing but a porn queen.....but she's been groomed & conditioned to be just that. It almost seems  they are dissapointment it hasn't happened yet  Sad that she said,she's actually considering the offers, and by the looks of it nothing as "tasteful" as Playboy ( in the scope of THAT industry)



It's sad, but I don't feel sorry for her. Because it was _her_ choice. She put herself out there. And as I recall, she was the one who approached Doug, not the other way around, right? There has never been any indication that anyone has coerced her to do anything she wasn't eager to do. While you see her as the pawn of a pushy stage mom and a dirty old man husband, I don't see her that way. I see Courtney as someone who knows exactly what she wants (fame) and is working the angle she thinks will best accomplish that (teenage sexpot image). While she is undoubtedly destined for some disappointment, she has already achieved more fame than others who are far more talented.


----------



## Belle49

CobaltBlu said:


> No offense to any working ladies on here, of course




LMFAO I just spit out my yogurt!!!


----------



## Echoes

CobaltBlu said:


> No offense to any working ladies on here, of course





Belle49 said:


> LMFAO I just spit out my yogurt!!!


Well, I've said before, I think there are probably a few that are members here.



bag-mania said:


> It's sad, but I don't feel sorry for her. Because it was _her_ choice.


Was it?  Or was it her Mom's?


----------



## bag-mania

Echoes said:


> Was it?  Or was it her Mom's?



We will probably never know. But I'm  guessing it was a mutual decision that was initiated by Courtney's  ambition to be famous. Courtney apparently has older sisters who were  never pushed by mom to be famewhores. That said, I believe that  Krista is absolutely thrilled to be riding on Courtney's fame coattails.


----------



## New-New

Echoes said:


> I think he's just holding her up so she doesn't fall off the $20 stilts and break her neck.
> 
> Five inch heels are fine.  Five inch platforms, not so much.



I like the shoes, but then again, I like stripper shoes in general. Lucite heels get a bad rap.


----------



## katlun

HauteMama said:


> Oy. To offer to get naked for a publication and _have them turn you down_. Ouch.


 

that a big Ouch

why would Playboy paid for pics of her when there are so many online for free

she puts alot out there that there isn't much left to see


----------



## lolas

bag-mania said:


> We will probably never know. But I'm  guessing it was a mutual decision that was initiated by Courtney's  ambition to be famous. Courtney apparently has older sisters who were  never pushed by mom to be famewhores. That said, I believe that  Krista is absolutely thrilled to be riding on Courtney's fame coattails.



Oh I agree with a lot of what you say, but as a mom to a very headstrong 16yr old, us moms do play a big part on the path they choose to lead. If I allowed it, or get too distracted she'd probably be more influenced by other girls,tv,etc. Its up to me what behaviours are nipped,and what I feel is appropriate, and should be encouraged.

We play a big part in teaching our daughters self respect, morals & decency. Im not saying that they cant go wrong,regardless of what we do lol. 

This girl might of had a certain looseness starting young,but those around her just made sure they exploited it. IMHO


----------



## MarieG

lolas said:


> Oh I agree with a lot of what you say, but as a mom to a very headstrong 16yr old, us moms do play a big part on the path they choose to lead. If I allowed it, or get too distracted she'd probably be more influenced by other girls,tv,etc. Its up to me what behaviours are nipped,and what I feel is appropriate, and should be encouraged.
> 
> *We play a big part in teaching our daughters self respect, morals & decency.* Im not saying that they cant go wrong,regardless of what we do lol.
> 
> This girl might of had a certain looseness starting young,but those around her just made sure they exploited it. IMHO



I agree. Her mum is obviously loving the attention her daughter is getting. I remember her being in that really inappropriate mother's day video w/her daughter and loving every second of it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and her mother are both


----------



## pollinilove

my feet hurt just by looking at her feet in the shoes


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I read that her parents are splitting up, how long before we see mom out on the town? Seems like she lives vicariously through Courtney.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait she has a dad? I just assumed her Mom was a single Mom.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> Wait she has a dad? I just assumed her Mom was a single Mom.


Yes, she has a Dad, saw him when she and Dougie first got married on ET.


----------



## jazzyj1021

What Daddy would let his daughter do the things she does. My dad would kill me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has a dad? The plot thickens...


----------



## TinksDelite

October 3rd Dolls!!!

http://blog.vh1.com/2012-09-11/vh1-couples-therapy-will-premiere-on-october-3/

Dr. Jenn, weve missed you! VH1 is excited to announce that _Couples Therapy_ is back, and season two will be every bit as dramatic and therapeutic as season one, with an all-new cast of celebs in need of some relationship rehab. Dr. Jenn Berman returns with her team of counselors and therapists to take five couples, all with their own issues, and help them realize their potential. Season two of _Couples Therapy_ will premiere on Wednesday, October 3 at 10 p.m. ET/PT, and it will not disappoint. For more info about the new season and the all-new cast, read on. 

VH1 SEEKS ADDITIONAL RELATIONSHIP COUNSELING WITH A SECOND SEASON OF VH1 COUPLES THERAPY
Taking A Seat On The Therapist CouchThis Season Are Alex McCord And Simon van Kempen, Shayne And Nik Lamas-Richie, Todd Too Short Shaw And Monica Payne, Joel JoJo And Tashaunda Tiny Hailey, and
*Doug Hutchison And Courtney Stodden*
Dr. Jenn Berman Will Serve as Therapist and Host for the Series


----------



## Chanel522

Now _THAT _should be an interesting show...oy


----------



## jazzyj1021

Has anyone seen the first previews to the show? Ohhh its gunna be good.


----------



## TinksDelite

jazzyj1021 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the first previews to the show? Ohhh its gunna be good.



I saw a commercial during Mama Drama the other night but couldn't find it or a preview on vh1.com


----------



## buzzytoes

Do the couples have interaction at all? I am dying to see Courtney and Doug with Alex and Simon.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:
			
		

> Do the couples have interaction at all? I am dying to see Courtney and Doug with Alex and Simon.



Me too!


----------



## chinableu

I could have swore this was posted before but here goes...

*Husband Of Teen Bride Courtney Stodden Strikes Out After Being Called 'A Child Molester'*

"Courtney Stodden and her husband Doug Hutchison *are finding their first reality show to be less about working on their own relationship than defending it from others*, and things are getting so bad that RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that fights are breaking out on set!"

"All good reality shows need major drama and the Teen Bride and her husband are definitely helping bring it on *Couples Therapy where they're battling with The Dirty founder Nik Richie*."

"*After Nik called Doug a child molester for marrying Courtney when she was only 16, Doug was furious with him,*" a show insider revealed to RadarOnline.com.

"Doug threatened to kick Nik's *** after he tried to insult him."

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/08/courtney-stodden-doug-hutchison-couples-therapy-nik-richie


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw the commercial too at the gym but it was on mute.

I will be all over this show.


----------



## jazzyj1021

In the commercial of one them was saying if I'm not mistaken saying Courtney was trash and look at the way she's dressed. Blah blah. I need snacks for the first episode.


----------



## chinableu

jazzyj1021 said:


> In the commercial of one them was saying if I'm not mistaken saying Courtney was trash and look at the way she's dressed. Blah blah. I need snacks for the first episode.



Oooh, relationship rehab ala Jerry Springer.


----------



## Jayne1

So what's different?  Bigger lips, more hair extensions, smaller nose (?)  Very Hollywood, the same procedures everyone else gets. Now she looks like the rest them.



> A class act: Courtney Stodden steps out in a pair of towering see-through heels as she heads shopping in short red dress
> 
> Plenty of women complain about aching foot pain after spending too long wearing a pair of tight high heels.
> So Courtney Stodden must be in absolute agony after stepping out in a pair of super high platform heels on Thursday.
> The 18-year wore the see-through footwear, often described as stripper heels because of their popularity with lap dancers, to go shopping at The Grove, in Los Angeles, California.





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-short-red-dress.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## chowlover2

She looks drastically different, but I can't put my finger on exactly why...


----------



## bergafer3

I feel like there's something different about her eyebrows.


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> So what's different?  Bigger lips, more hair extensions, smaller nose (?)  Very Hollywood, the same procedures everyone else gets. Now she looks like the rest them.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2206061/A-class-act-Courtney-Stodden-steps-pair-towering-heels-heads-shopping-short-red-dress.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



Lighter hair, less tan, nose looks smaller and maybe shaved a bit off her chin? Probably got her teeth fixed too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she looks better. 

Gonna go check my pulse now. Cuz I must be ill.


----------



## Belle49

^^ LMAO 

She looks 'softer' if that's even possible


----------



## Jayne1

It sorts of depends on the light.  In certain light, she looks softer than in others...

Here's a timeline of looks.  I'm going to add a softer chin to my list.  So it's nose, lips and rounder chin.


----------



## Irishgal

Is it sad that I feel proud that I called her ps changes accurately?


----------



## DivineMissM

Definitely a softer chin, and better makeup!  Thank heavens she got rid of that awful frosted lipstick.


----------



## Irishgal

Plus she is not doing that creepy thing with her mouth that I think she thought was hot.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> So what's different?  Bigger lips, more hair extensions, smaller nose (?)  Very Hollywood, the same procedures everyone else gets. Now she looks like the rest them.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2206061/A-class-act-Courtney-Stodden-steps-pair-towering-heels-heads-shopping-short-red-dress.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



*faints* she looks better! Like a FRESH red bell pepper!!  


I think it's makeup changes that has her looking different


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Whatever it is, it is a better look!


http://www.eonline.com/news/347457/...tic-new-look-mom-slams-plastic-surgery-rumors


----------



## buzzytoes

No tan?? What?? How criminal. She looks better in the latest pics but she looks like Taylor Momsen which is kind of weird to me.


----------



## chowlover2

Softer makeup makes her look so much better!


----------



## Chanel522

She does look better here, but she still needs to put on some pants!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Hmmmm... Deftinately more 'girl next door' than stripper.  Still after that Playboy shoot perhaps?!



favoritethingshawaii said:


> Whatever it is, it is a better look!
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/347457/...tic-new-look-mom-slams-plastic-surgery-rumors


----------



## Slavisa

^ I thought of Playboy instantly.


She looks like a young Christina Aguilera!


----------



## caitlin1214

Now THAT's a girl who actually looks like she's 18.

I like it.


----------



## KristyDarling

Her new look is pretty generic and typical Beverly Hills, BUT it's definitely an improvement over the 35-year-old street-walker look! She's so much softer looking now.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## jazzyj1021

Yeah... I really think she's just doing this for playboy.


----------



## mockinglee

Looks like she lightened everything up: roots, eye makeup, brows, skin. Maybe she finally took a shower. Or this might be the first time that falling in a vat of bleach actually _improved_ someone's looks. 

She does look eerily like Taylor Momsen. I'm not sure which one would be insulted by the comparison.


----------



## kateincali

I'm not convinced that this chick isn't simply a similar(ish) looking girl who took over Courtney's life after the real Court had a breakdown


----------



## chinableu

They turned her into Kelly Bundy!


----------



## Chanel522

chinableu said:


> They turned her into Kelly Bundy!



ROTFLMAO


----------



## CobaltBlu

It looks like she changed her teeth, nose, and maybe messed with her lips. 
New hair and makeup could not have made that much of a difference!

I feel a little sad, dolls. For Rill.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


>




Doll!!!   

*adjusts serpent armband*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow..what a difference!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> It looks like she changed her teeth, nose, and maybe messed with her lips.
> New hair and makeup could not have made that much of a difference!
> 
> I feel a little sad, dolls. For Rill.



Doll, I know what you mean.. While our loverly flower is looking fresher than usual, its all at a price.. It seems long gone are the days of the clear stripper shoes, the s-......the s-serpent arm bands. How will we go on doll??? Who will comfort us in our moment of need?? Will the Hair spray no longer spray? Will the lollypops no longer be licked lusciously?? Who will feel friskily frolic while whisk filly  sweeping??  

Oh dear God Doll- Will the bizarre stay pink?????!!!! **Rocks back and forth anxiously**


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:
			
		

> Doll, I know what you mean.. While our loverly flower is looking fresher than usual, its all at a price.. It seems long gone are the days of the clear stripper shoes, the s-......the s-serpent arm bands. How will we go on doll??? Who will comfort us in our moment of need?? Will the Hair spray no longer spray? Will the lollypops no longer be licked lusciously?? Who will feel friskily frolic while whisk filly  sweeping??
> 
> Oh dear God Doll- Will the bizarre stay pink?????!!!! **Rocks back and forth anxiously**



Will our peppers remain fresh? " weeps uncontrollably "...


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Will our peppers remain fresh? " weeps uncontrollably "...



Will our tan be seductively sprayed????


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:
			
		

> Will our tan be seductively sprayed????



I don't think I have the will to live anymore...


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think I have the will to live anymore...



Doll, There may be hope!!! Maybe this is the phase!!!! Oh please GOD!!!!! Let it be a phase!!!!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

You all are too much!! Lol.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:
			
		

> Doll, There may be hope!!! Maybe this is the phase!!!! Oh please GOD!!!!! Let it be a phase!!!!!



We can only hope, let's say a prayer that our Doll comes back to her senses. Hopefully she is just reacting to peer pressure on Couples Therapy. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Lapis

Dear I say it, take off those heels and she'd look her age.
She no longer looks like she worked the ho stroll 5 yrs too long.


----------



## HauteMama

Lapis said:


> She no longer looks like she worked the ho stroll 5 yrs too long.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*pops sugar free gum*

Tweegy, I knew you would understand.  Will our stripper heels and Popsicles become obsolete?  Will the holidays lose their luscious frisky fabulousness?? Will produce like pumpkins become just something to make a pie out of?  

I don't even know if it's lip gloss or lipstick anymore, doll...

*Climbs off countertop*

My garden hose is just laying there....


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> We can only hope, let's say a prayer that our Doll comes back to her senses. Hopefully she is just reacting to peer pressure on Couples Therapy. Fingers crossed...



From your lips to heavens ears!  I miss the roots of her 100% Rill hair.


----------



## harleyNemma

Oh, gosh, Dolls - I dunno. I kinda like this 4G-S(erpent) Courtney. She's a mighty Fresh Bell Pepper.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> From your lips to heavens ears! I miss the roots of her 100% Rill hair.


If she doesn't return to her senses soon, I am going to burn my serpent armband and persplex heels in effigy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *pops sugar free gum*
> 
> Tweegy, I knew you would understand.  Will our stripper heels and Popsicles become obsolete?  Will the holidays lose their luscious frisky fabulousness?? Will produce like pumpkins become just something to make a pie out of?
> 
> I don't even know if it's lip gloss or lipstick anymore, doll...
> 
> *Climbs off countertop*
> 
> My garden hose is just laying there....



Doll, I like looked at my sprinkler this morning, whisk fully sprinkling the grass and I just hung my head as I lost the desire to prance around in the water.. Will I have to bend my knees now when I'm reaching for something at the bottom shelf doll?????!!!!!  

**Opens fresh bottle of moonshine**


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> We can only hope, let's say a prayer that our Doll comes back to her senses. Hopefully she is just reacting to peer pressure on Couples Therapy. Fingers crossed...



I blame the wives on facebook for this... They finally broke our girl down!!! 




Lapis said:


> Dear I say it,* take off those heels *and she'd look her age.
> She no longer looks like she worked the ho stroll 5 yrs too long.









OMG.... Someone!! Get me a FRESH Red Bell Pepper cause I need to sit and process this!!! Doll, Blasphemous!!!


----------



## pollinilove

how can she shop and walk around in stripper shoes ? i wear my nike shox so i can run from store to store


----------



## miss_ritz

I don't think she has had any surgery done! Lighter skin and better makeup can make a huge difference.


----------



## chinableu

Ugh.  It's even more disgusting to see him next to her now.


----------



## chowlover2

Holidays will never be the same, and I was so looking forward to Columbus Day


----------



## DivineMissM

Y'all today I was driving down the road and saw a car with "Finally Legal - Happy 18th Birthday" written on the back window.  It made me think of our girl Courtney.  Of course, this girl wasn't a natural beauty like Court though.  But apparently someone is really happy that she's finally legal.  *barf*


----------



## topaz_michelle

Sneak peak to VH1 Couples Therapy

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/840507/couples-therapy-begins-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1694608


----------



## chowlover2

topaz_michelle said:


> Sneak peak to VH1 Couples Therapy
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/840507/couples-therapy-begins-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1694608


 OMG! When does it start?


----------



## chinableu

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! When does it start?



Is her father's face blurred out?

I wouldn't want to be part of this circus show if I were him either.

I see the house has a pool.  I'm sure we'll see a lot of "swimming" this season.


----------



## chinableu

Anyone else think that Doug is gay?

Or am I just late in having this revelation.


----------



## chowlover2

chinableu said:


> Is her father's face blurred out?
> 
> I wouldn't want to be part of this circus show if I were him either.
> 
> I see the house has a pool. I'm sure we'll see a lot of "swimming" this season.


 I don't think Papa Stodden wants to be part of this either, how about Doug's fade haircut w/Courney's name-!


----------



## CobaltBlu

You know, honestly, I think Courtney is fine...she is a hot mess but it suits her and so what? 

Its a shame Doug doesnt like the unwanted attention, but Relationships 101 clearly covers this: You cannot change someone. If you dont love the person you marry AS THEY ARE, you are the one with the problem, not them. Clearly she was and still is one of the most fired up attention seeking girls ever born on this earth. 

And, she does and probably always will dress like a 70s hooker. Thats who she is. If he thought she was going to get to hollywood and tone it down, he was out of his mind, or maybe he didnt see her videos.

She is beyond ridiculous but there ya go. He seems to have gotten more than he bargained for but that is his problem, not hers, it seems.

*adjusts serpent armband*


----------



## chowlover2

I think he digs the stripper shoes and lack of clothing. I think they are trying to get their own show any way they can.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, I like looked at my sprinkler this morning, whisk fully sprinkling the grass and I just hung my head as I lost the desire to prance around in the water.. Will I have to bend my knees now when I'm reaching for something at the bottom shelf doll?????!!!!!
> 
> **Opens fresh bottle of moonshine**



*Dips popsicle in mooshine.* 

Doll. I dyed all my dogs pink in solidarity. 
Frisky Friday will LIVE ON!!!  We must fight the good fight. Get your Hello Kitty costume out of mothballs and turn on the video cameral! 

Its almost time to return to the pumpkin patch!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> *Dips popsicle in mooshine.*
> 
> Doll. I dyed all my dogs pink in solidarity.
> Frisky Friday will LIVE ON!!! We must fight the good fight. Get your Hello Kitty costume out of mothballs and turn on the video cameral!
> 
> Its almost time to return to the pumpkin patch!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> I think he digs the stripper shoes and lack of clothing. I think they are trying to get their own show any way they can.



yea...he doesnt seem too miserable.


----------



## Chanel522

Cobalt you're a riot :lolots:


----------



## topaz_michelle

Doug was soo adorable when he was little


----------



## blah956

topaz_michelle said:


> Doug was soo adorable when he was little



aw he was the same age in these pics as Courtney is right now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^


----------



## ShoeFanatic

chowlover2 said:


> I think he digs the stripper shoes and lack of clothing. I think they are trying to get their own show any way they can.




He's in his 50's, he knew damn well what he was getting into..
he's as big as a publicity whore as she is..

(my gaydar is really tweaking every time he talks..)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CobaltBlu said:


> yea...he doesnt seem too miserable.



The scene where she comes out in the pink romper thingy...for most men, that would be a treat, but I thought to myself, "What is new and different about THAT outfit?" Lol.


----------



## Sassys

This has to be the funniest thing I have read all week. IMO anyone who goes on a TV therapy show IS a famewhore. Simon and Alex are also MAJOR famewhores.



'She's a fame whore': Courtney Stodden slammed by co-stars of new reality series Couple's Therapy

Fellow cast members of the new reality series Couple's Therapy have rounded on Courtney Stodden calling her a 'fame whore' and accusing her of ruining the show.

Stodden,18, and her 51-year-old husband are among five couples featured in the VH1 show beginning this week.

But the teenager's appearance and antics angered the other on the series who said they were only on the show to promote themselves rather than seek genuine help.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ity-series-Couples-Therapy.html#ixzz28AXXiXrq


----------



## CobaltBlu

That is so funny. Our girl out there keeping her bell peppers fresh and getting hated on by the other famehos!!  :lolots:



Sassys said:


> This has to be the funniest thing I have read all week. IMO anyone who goes on a TV therapy show IS a famewhore. Simon and Alex are also MAJOR famewhores.
> 
> 
> 
> 'She's a fame whore': Courtney Stodden slammed by co-stars of new reality series Couple's Therapy
> 
> Fellow cast members of the new reality series Couple's Therapy have rounded on Courtney Stodden calling her a 'fame whore' and accusing her of ruining the show.
> 
> Stodden,18, and her 51-year-old husband are among five couples featured in the VH1 show beginning this week.
> 
> But the teenager's appearance and antics angered the other on the series who said they were only on the show to promote themselves rather than seek genuine help.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ity-series-Couples-Therapy.html#ixzz28AXXiXrq


----------



## chinableu

Sassys said:


> This has to be the funniest thing I have read all week. IMO anyone who goes on a TV therapy show IS a famewhore. Simon and Alex are also MAJOR famewhores.
> 
> 
> 
> 'She's a fame whore': Courtney Stodden slammed by co-stars of new reality series Couple's Therapy
> 
> Fellow cast members of the new reality series Couple's Therapy have rounded on Courtney Stodden calling her a 'fame whore' and *accusing her of ruining the show.*
> 
> Stodden,18, and her 51-year-old husband are among five couples featured in the VH1 show beginning this week.
> 
> But the teenager's appearance and antics angered the other on the series who said they were only on the show to promote themselves rather than seek genuine help.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ity-series-Couples-Therapy.html#ixzz28AXXiXrq



RUINING THE SHOW??

She's the only reason to watch.


----------



## chowlover2

1 more day, I can't wait!


----------



## Teemu

I am going to admit I joined this site almost a year ago just to read about this train wreck. It has been well worth it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if the doctor/therapist lady will talk to Courtney's mother.


----------



## Teemu

I am watching Couples Therapy now, and my husband who has no idea who Courtney is asked me what washed up actor she was. When I told him her age he about died.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Can y'all start a thread on TV?! 

My thought for the night watching Doug and Courtney: If Green Mile Doug can legally marry 16 year old Courtney, gays should be able to be legally married, right?!  Can't with her. Such a mess. Creeped out!!!


----------



## Teemu

It was almost painful to watch, and I have a huge dislike for Doug (besides the obvious reasons). I found them both very annoying.


----------



## chinableu

I had to turn it off.

I was actually disgusted by the both of them and that's saying a lot since I have a very high disgust threshold.  

LOLOL!


----------



## topaz_michelle

I disagree. Their marriage is legal, & they have as much right to be there as the other couples, who automatically acted all snotty towards them. Rooting for Doug & Courtney all the way!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I taped it. I can't wait.lol.


----------



## Lush Life

Does Doug wear dentures?

He absolutely pings my gaydar off the charts. A not very bright fame-hungry teenager really does make the perfect beard.


----------



## Teemu

Lush Life said:
			
		

> Does Doug wear dentures?
> 
> He absolutely pings my gaydar off the charts. A not very bright fame-hungry teenager really does make the perfect beard.



He is so odd, and what was up with his haircut?


----------



## chinableu

topaz_michelle said:


> I disagree. Their marriage is legal, & they have as much right to be there as the other couples, who automatically acted all snotty towards them. Rooting for Doug & Courtney all the way!


----------



## nastasja

Lush Life said:


> Does Doug wear dentures?
> 
> *He absolutely pings my gaydar off the charts.* A not very bright fame-hungry teenager really does make the perfect beard.


 
there is no doubt in my mind that he is not-straight.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I can't believe I Missed the first episode..

Lucky me its on again tonight at 8pm.  yay!


----------



## chinableu

killerlife said:


> there is no doubt in my mind that he is not-straight.


----------



## chinableu

Courtney is an irritating little brat.

I really want to like her because she's so trashy but it's gettin' harder and harder.

Shayne is really pretty.  She's got such beautiful skin.


----------



## chowlover2

Our girl is back!





> http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/courtney-stodden-tries-on-trashy-halloween-costume


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Our girl is back!



Lawd; she is a mess.


----------



## iluvmybags

what the he!! did she do to herself?  It doesn't even look like her!


----------



## iluvmybags

Hmmmmm, did she pose for that pic on the dressing room door?  Looks just like her!


----------



## tweegy

B-But whats the fruit for this season????!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just going to take a wild guess, she doesn't have any rill friends, huh?


----------



## tweegy

Her rill friends are bizarre and Doug!! That's all a sultry girl needs!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:
			
		

> her rill friends are bizarre and doug!! That's all a sultry girl needs!



roflmfao!


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just going to take a wild guess, she doesn't have any rill friends, huh?



 Duh.  All the girls are jeluz h8trs.  

She does look very different.  Better than v.2, but v.1 was still the best.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well i cannot believe I am going to say this. But she is coming across better on Couples Therapy than Shayne Llamas.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> Well i cannot believe I am going to say this. But she is coming across better on Couples Therapy than Shayne Llamas.



How?!?!


----------



## hipmama

That black bra is a major push up. 
She's not shopping for a Halloween costume. Looks like everyday wear for her.


----------



## TinksDelite

It looks from the previews that they get kicked out of therapy because she refused to put clothes on


----------



## Nathalya

^smd.

In some pics her face reminds me of christina aguilera in her old days.


----------



## chinableu

She's not very attractive.

But don't tell Doug that I said that.


----------



## DivineMissM

Nathalya said:


> ^smd.
> 
> In some pics her face reminds me of christina aguilera in her old days.



 I thought the same thing.


----------



## Teemu

Lord help us all....Courtney and Spencer Pratt are tweeting to one another.


----------



## tweegy

Jesus take the wheel!


----------



## afropunkchic

tweegy said:


> Jesus take the wheel!


 Everythangs a mess.


----------



## Teemu

I am actually scared to peek at her twitter anymore.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

flsurfergirl3 said:


> How?!?!



I know. Probably because child labor laws prevent her from being filmed as much as the others. Lol.


----------



## pollinilove

does he even work ? how do they pay bills


----------



## mcb100

^Probably one of the reasons they decided to be on the show. The popularity from it and more money.


----------



## elynnin

Jayne1 said:


> So what's different?  Bigger lips, more hair extensions, smaller nose (?)  Very Hollywood, the same procedures everyone else gets. Now she looks like the rest them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-short-red-dress.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



Wow she looks way hotter than before.


----------



## Jahpson

i dont see that relationship lasting..


----------



## Chloe_chick999

http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-10-29/...y-unicorn-costume-for-halloween-party-photos/     Whoo hoo!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Chloe_chick999 said:


> http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-10-29/...y-unicorn-costume-for-halloween-party-photos/     Whoo hoo!




Courtney looks like her bell pepper is still fresh. But Doug, not so much. 

This is a unicorn, you say? OK. 

*adjusts serpent armband*


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Courtney looks like her bell pepper is still fresh. But Doug, not so much.
> 
> This is a unicorn, you say? OK.
> 
> *adjusts serpent armband*
> 
> cdn03.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/29/courtney-stodden-unicorn-halloween-costume-6-664x1024.jpg


Courtney as a unicorn + ponyboy would be a match made in heaven!


----------



## Sasha2012

oh god when does their show air, i gotta see this mess lol


----------



## tweegy

**Chews Sugar free gum** Did she go as Mercy??


----------



## summer2815

For the longest time, I was in denial that she was actually this young.  I figured that her real age would be revealed and then it never was.  I thought it could not be possible that her parents would not only allow her to dress like that, but they approved of her marrying Doug.  Don't get me started on him!  Marrying a girl that could be his daughter!  She is only 18!  This makes me ill!


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:
			
		

> **Chews Sugar free gum** Did she go as Mercy??



Dead! I see what you did here....   If there is a bluish tint behind her ear and a cry for help across her face, then maybe.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

by Natalie Finn and Marcus Mulick Today 9:46 PM PST 

What's Courtney Stodden's next move? Hint: It involves a stripper pole!

First and foremost, however, the 18-year-old is going to be making her live singing debut Nov. 21 at the Abbey in West Hollywood. Flanked by a pair of chiseled dancers, Doug Hutchison's teen bride will perform her own original song, "Reality," and yes, pole-dance.

"I'm super excited, it's going to be such a fun night!" Stodden exclusively tells E! News.  "You can expect to see a whole lot of sexy&#8212;me singing live and super-hot backup dancers!"

Courtney went as a sexy unicorn for Halloween

"I wouldn't say I'm nervous, but since it's my first live performance, I'm feeling a tad anxious&#8212;but in a good way!" she said, adding that she's very excited to meet her fans up close.

"Oh, my goodness, the Abbey is the biggest gay nightclub in the world!" Stodden gushed. "I love, adore and respect the gay community so much and can't wait to meet everyone. I can't think of anywhere else to spend Thanksgiving!"

And look for the aspiring artist to channel a range of famous entertainers, not all of them women.




_Performance of her hit single "Reality"! _ Really??

http://www.eonline.com/news/363005/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK......It Has Begun...


----------



## DC-Cutie

We knew it wouldn't belong before she hit the pole. Next top, the valley to film her first porno!


----------



## tweegy

I'll Bring the Red Bell peppers!!!! Gotta make sure they're FRESH!!!!! ;X


----------



## Belle49

"Pop culture icon" pfffft


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I'll Bring the Red Bell peppers!!!! Gotta make sure they're FRESH!!!!! ;X




Doll!! I am scotchgarding my go-go boots and polishing the serpent armbands!

*sprays ???* 


Wait, what is taking her so long to fabricate a fragrance??? 


either way, I am Super Excited, too!

*snaps sugar free gum*


----------



## tweegy

Belle49 said:


> "Pop culture icon" pfffft




But she is! She's like saved Millions of lives n stuff!! 



CobaltBlu said:


> Doll!! I am scotchgarding my go-go boots and polishing the serpent armbands!
> 
> *sprays ???*
> 
> 
> Wait, what is taking her so long to fabricate a fragrance???
> 
> 
> either way, I am Super Excited, too!
> 
> *snaps sugar free gum*


 Doll I think we should take it one step further with our muse!! 

**Reveals hasitily fabricated flavor of sugar free gum** I call this flavor "flirty floor pop"!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> But she is! She's like saved Millions of lives n stuff!!
> 
> 
> Doll I think we should take it one step further with our muse!!
> 
> **Reveals hasitily fabricated flavor of sugar free gum** I call this flavor "flirty floor pop"!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> But she is! She's like saved Millions of lives n stuff!!
> 
> 
> Doll I think we should take it one step further with our muse!!
> 
> **Reveals hasitily fabricated flavor of sugar free gum** I call this flavor "flirty floor pop"!





chowlover2 said:


>



*sensuously sucks popsicle and licks it lasciviously*

So, dolls. Do we have anyone stationed in Hollywood who can go to this shindig and sent us tantalizing tidbits?


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> *sensuously sucks popsicle and licks it lasciviously*
> 
> So, dolls. Do we have anyone stationed in Hollywood who can go to this shindig and sent us tantalizing tidbits?



Is Encore Hermes in Hollywood? I wish Sassys was visiting her cousins, she's on a business trip right now. Maybe she knows someone? She has family out there.


----------



## Teemu

According to TMZ the club has fired her. They havent released a reason why yet.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

http://www.eonline.com/news/363324/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

Was Courtney Stodden just too hot to handle?

The Abbey, a landmark gay bar in West Hollywood, has pulled the plug on what would have been the 18-year-old's live singing debut next Wednesdaya performance that was also supposed to include, dry your eyes now, a romp on a stripper pole.

"Her management approached the Abbey but ultimately she just wasn't a fit," a rep for the bar tells E! News. Team Stodden, however, has another theory.

"It was too much for the Abbey to handle, too much press and controversy," says Stodden's mom, Krista Keller. "Courtney's not disappointed. She rolls with the punches."

And her reps over at Media Giants are pinning the blame on nightlife giant SBE, which owns the Abbey.

"The reasons for the cancellation provided by SBE are a mystery to us and based on fear, in our opinion," rep Jim Strzalkowski said in a statement, noting that the Abbey had been informing members of the press that they wouldn't be allowed inside to cover the show.

"It is most unfortunate that a venue such as the SBE-controlled Abbey needs to approve and censor performers that audiences want to see, and would not be able to control the crowds and paparazzi anxious to see Courtney's show," he said.

"Courtney Stodden has a huge gay fan base and truly loves and adores everyone in the community," Strzalkowski concluded. "At this time, Courtney is heartbroken and we are currently seeking alternate opportunities for Courtney to make her debut club performance in West Hollywood."



_No press allowed?  Well, no wonder it's cancelled...._


----------



## CobaltBlu

:cry:

*places serpent armband in box*

*shuffles off carrying Fresh bell pepper*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> :cry:
> 
> *places serpent armband in box*
> 
> *shuffles off carrying Fresh bell pepper*



*side eyes cb making her escape with the FRESH bell pepper*

Dream crushers!!! That's what they are! And we all know who is rilly behind this! Those hating moms on Facebook! They should suffer the side eyes of a thousand bizarres!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

anyone see the latest turkey photos?


----------



## CobaltBlu

What did she do to her face???


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think the look on the dogs face pretty much says it all...

http://photos.toofab.com/galleries/...ksgiving_photo_shoot#tab=eye_candy&id=1012053


----------



## ByeKitty

Wow she looks great!!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Oh that poor puppy wants to be rescued.  And her face does look different. Way too young to be messing with it.  She already looks older than her age.


----------



## Kansashalo

She looks a lot different since the last time I've been in here.

I need to check back more often.


----------



## chantal1922

CobaltBlu said:


> *I think the look on the dogs face pretty much says it all...
> *
> http://photos.toofab.com/galleries/...ksgiving_photo_shoot#tab=eye_candy&id=1012053
> 
> photos.toofab.com/gallery-images/2012/11/STODDEN-Courtney-Thanksgiving-201112-GM011-EXCL.JPG_gallery_main.jpg


----------



## chowlover2

She looks so different I don't know what she did!


----------



## elynnin

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> She looks so different I don't know what she did!



Better makeup + less of a tan for one. She looks better.


----------



## Sasha2012

Didn't she have a show she was filming, are they still planning to air it?


----------



## tweegy

elynnin said:
			
		

> Better makeup + less of a tan for one. She looks better.



This!

 It's like literally amaze balls what a difference it's makes on our young muse... 


Although I must say that turkey cut out looks rather FRESH!!! 


And .... Is that bizzare???? :weird:


----------



## VuittonsLover

Sasha2012 said:


> Didn't she have a show she was filming, are they still planning to air it?



the show has been on... i think like the 7th episode already. its on vh1 and its called couples therapy.


----------



## chn

She has changed soo much after couples therapy, seems like she just wants to look like shayne?  Like she stole her look..


----------



## Sasha2012

VuittonsLover said:


> the show has been on... i think like the 7th episode already. its on vh1 and its called couples therapy.



oh...


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Fame-hungry Courtney Stodden flashes her flesh on Thanksgiving to support Eat No Turkey campaign*
> 
> She has never been afraid make an exhibition of herself for a spot of publicity.
> And Courtney Stodden has now stripped off in an attempt to persuade people to swear off eating turkey this Thanksgiving.
> The controversial teen bride preserves her modesty with just a cardboard cutout of a bird to put her support behind PETA's Eat No Turkey campaign.
> The fame hungry 18-year-old also posed while wearing one of the charity's T-shirts emblazoned with the same message as she continues to try and make a name for herself.
> It is not the first time she has been involved with the animal welfare charity, for she talked about being a vegetarian in a PETA video in March.
> Courtney became famous overnight after tying the knot with 52-year-old Green Mile actor Doug Hutchison when she was just 16 in May 2011.
> They married just months after meeting, when she signed up for an online acting class the experienced thespian was teaching.
> The pair have been appearing on the current series of VH1s Couples Therapy show, and therapist Dr Jenn Berman revealed she was initially worried about having them on.
> She said: 'I came in saying, "She&#8217;s a victim, he&#8217;s a predator." What I found out was that she has a lot more power in this relationship and he is far more powerless than I expected.
> 'His family has completely disowned him&#8230; He unfortunately has nothing besides her.'
> Doug has previously claimed that as a result of their marriage his agent quit, his family disowned him and he received death threats.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ort-Eat-No-Turkey-campaign.html#ixzz2D4p3S3r0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook











Animal lover: She also posed with her pet pooch Dourtney


----------



## Sassys

What did she do to her face?


----------



## PinkTruffle

her boobs seem to get bigger and bigger each time I visit this thread


----------



## pukasonqo

i can only say that i admire the fact that she can actually walk on those shoes without injuring herself!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:
			
		

> What did she do to her face?



An eye lift and maybe cheek implants?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

So Doug's family disowned him when he married Courtney, I kinda feel sorry for him if that is true, I can't imagine disowning someone I love based on that. I may not approve, but it is his choice! Court may be a Lolita but I doubt she is a bad person.


----------



## noonoo07

pukasonqo said:
			
		

> i can only say that i admire the fact that she can actually walk on those shoes without injuring herself!



Lol!! Yes!!


----------



## gillianna

Wow-chipmunk cheeks.  As for the implants???  Major back pain will eventually happen.  Sad what people will do to try to grab a few minutes of fame.


----------



## amoxie92

> She has changed soo much after couples therapy, seems like she just wants to look like shayne?  Like she stole her look..



Yes!! She's looking like Shane's insecure sister


----------



## Sasha2012

PinkTruffle said:


> her boobs seem to get bigger and bigger each time I visit this thread



My thoughts exactly and she looks like she got some work done on her face...and she's supposed to be 18 yet she already looks like a retired porn star smh


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching her mother on Couples Therapy, I can see where this child's life went terribly wrong!


----------



## jamidee

Jayne1 said:


> It sorts of depends on the light.  In certain light, she looks softer than in others...
> 
> Here's a timeline of looks.  I'm going to add a softer chin to my list.  So it's nose, lips and rounder chin.



she's looking a bit like heidi montag...? :yuck:




iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ort-Eat-No-Turkey-campaign.html#ixzz2D4p3S3r0
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/22/article-0-1626F9D9000005DC-292_634x978.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/22/article-0-1626F9D0000005DC-709_634x1042.jpg
> 
> Animal lover: She also posed with her pet pooch Dourtney
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/22/article-0-1626F8E9000005DC-585_634x378.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/22/article-0-1626F92C000005DC-532_634x906.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/22/article-0-15F9A27C000005DC-718_634x829.jpg



did she really name her pooch... DOURTNEY!? like dog courtney!!?!? say it aint so... it's too much!


----------



## jamidee

chantal1922 said:


>



he has total Hrmm? face


----------



## jazzyj1021

Does Doug have money?


----------



## Nat

Hold me up Doug! Courtney Stodden, 18, teeters as she tries out her new shoes with the help of her 52-year-old husband

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-sky-high-heels-leopard-print-leggings.html

She tweeted about catching a cold and a nasty cough on Thursday. 
But from the looks of her outing with husband Doug Hutchison a short time earlier, Courtney Stodden was feeling just fine. 
The 18-year-old reality television star wore another version of her typical hyper-sexualised attire to run to the pharmacy: leopard print leggings, platform stilettos, a teeny tiny tank top, and of course - full make-up and hair.


----------



## fashion16

Nice louboutin daf knockoffs.


----------



## Avril

OMG those shoes are wrong on so many levels


----------



## noonoo07

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Nice louboutin daf knockoffs.



Exacty what I was thinking!!


----------



## chowlover2

Those shoes look like they are wearing her!


----------



## Sasha2012

Does she ever wear shoes that fit properly? it looks like she's playing dress up.


----------



## redney

those shoes look like clown shoes!

She looks like a blonde Amy Winehouse in the first picure.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> those shoes look like clown shoes!
> 
> She looks like a blonde Amy Winehouse in the first picure.



You're right!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the whole look..


----------



## CobaltBlu

*weeps for serpent armband*


----------



## veyda

Her bra padding makes her chest look droopy.  I have never seen someone so fond of thickly padded bras.


----------



## pukasonqo

well, got my answer now, if she falls wearing those ridiculous shoes her boobs will double as air bags, that is why she can wear them!


----------



## Sternchen

She must be fanatastic in bed because I don't know what else he could see in her?


----------



## Nat

Sternchen said:


> She must be fanatastic in bed because I don't know what else he could see in her?



And vice versa.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*shudders*


----------



## MCF

veyda said:


> Her bra padding makes her chest look droopy.  I have never seen someone so fond of thickly padded bras.



SO TRUE! Her boobs look like they take up her whole torso with all that padding.


----------



## coconutsboston

Nat said:


> Hold me up Doug! Courtney Stodden, 18, teeters as she tries out her new shoes with the help of her 52-year-old husband
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-sky-high-heels-leopard-print-leggings.html
> 
> She tweeted about catching a cold and a nasty cough on Thursday.
> But from the looks of her outing with husband Doug Hutchison a short time earlier, Courtney Stodden was feeling just fine.
> The 18-year-old reality television star wore another version of her typical hyper-sexualised attire to run to the pharmacy: leopard print leggings, platform stilettos, a teeny tiny tank top, and of course - full make-up and hair.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16636C44000005DC-277_634x885.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16636BF4000005DC-460_306x789.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16636CCD000005DC-720_306x789.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16638C51000005DC-745_634x969.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16638A1C000005DC-127_634x814.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-1663A23F000005DC-408_634x453.jpg



She looks like a drag queen.  Head to toe.  I also hate that she's now trying to copy Shayne's bleached blonde hair/red lips look.  Although it is a far cry better than that nasty petal pink.


----------



## jamidee

Nat said:


> Hold me up Doug! Courtney Stodden, 18, teeters as she tries out her new shoes with the help of her 52-year-old husband
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-sky-high-heels-leopard-print-leggings.html
> 
> She tweeted about catching a cold and a nasty cough on Thursday.
> But from the looks of her outing with husband Doug Hutchison a short time earlier, Courtney Stodden was feeling just fine.
> The 18-year-old reality television star wore another version of her typical hyper-sexualised attire to run to the pharmacy: leopard print leggings, platform stilettos, a teeny tiny tank top, and of course - full make-up and hair.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16636C44000005DC-277_634x885.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16636BF4000005DC-460_306x789.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16636CCD000005DC-720_306x789.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16638C51000005DC-745_634x969.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-16638A1C000005DC-127_634x814.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/07/article-2244358-1663A23F000005DC-408_634x453.jpg



she can't afford real dafs? and she's starting to look like dolly parton.. that ain't good.


----------



## fashion16

Maybe he is a more popular actor than I think but i don't think he has a lot of money. If neither of them are really working steadily, I wouldn't think she would be out buying CL daffs.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-video-husband-Doug-Hutchison-tags-too.html

Flirty Courtney Stodden auditions shirtless men to star in her new music video (and husband Doug Hutchison tags along too) 

Courtney Stodden plans to put some serious muscle behind her foray into pop music. The teen bride recently held auditions for her upcoming music video for her single Reality in a Hollywood dance studio.

The platinum haired starlet poured through a roster of scantily clad male models, actors and dancers during the casting. 
The 18-year-old singer was joined by her 52-year-old husband Doug Hutchison, mother Krista Keller and the director Michael Serrato, but she had the final say on who got the jobs. Courtney wore a skimpy coppery black sheath number that posed for a dress and her signature clear platform heels and sat back in her seat and enjoyed the show.


----------



## jamidee

Nat said:
			
		

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2246552/Courtney-Stodden-auditions-shirtless-men-star-new-music-video-husband-Doug-Hutchison-tags-too.html
> 
> Flirty Courtney Stodden auditions shirtless men to star in her new music video (and husband Doug Hutchison tags along too)
> 
> Courtney Stodden plans to put some serious muscle behind her foray into pop music. The teen bride recently held auditions for her upcoming music video for her single Reality in a Hollywood dance studio.
> 
> The platinum haired starlet poured through a roster of scantily clad male models, actors and dancers during the casting.
> The 18-year-old singer was joined by her 52-year-old husband Doug Hutchison, mother Krista Keller and the director Michael Serrato, but she had the final say on who got the jobs. Courtney wore a skimpy coppery black sheath number that posed for a dress and her signature clear platform heels and sat back in her seat and enjoyed the show.



Ohhh the embarrassment of starring in a stodden video


----------



## pmburk

If I could be granted one wish by a genie, it would be that Courtney Stodden quit wearing those awful clear plastic heels!


----------



## natalie78

I just died a little inside...those...shoes...


----------



## redney

I miss the serpant armband. sniff.


----------



## pukasonqo

how old is she meant to be?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those shoes crack me up..


----------



## ByeKitty

Her shoe game is on point as always.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Her shoe game is on point as always.



It is, it rilly is!  *pops sugarfree gum**


----------



## jamidee

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-teeny-tiny-outfit-cosy-love-music-video.html



Look away Doug! Courtney Stodden bares her midriff in teeny tiny outfit to get cosy with 'love interest' for her music video

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tfit-cosy-love-music-video.html#ixzz2F46sw4ag
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sasha2012

out on thursday


----------



## jamidee

Is that her black bra poking out from underneath that shirt ?


----------



## PinkTruffle

her shoes look like the sexy version of Herman Munster's shoes..


----------



## Echoes

Is she going for the living Barbie look?  Has that ever been stated?

That would explain the pale complexion, distant gaze, clothes, shoes, etc.  I've seen a few others go for it and it never really works.

Donna Dixon was as close as I've seen and she wasn't trying for it.


----------



## rock_girl

Echoes said:


> Is she going for the living Barbie look?  Has that ever been stated?
> 
> That would explain the pale complexion, distant gaze, clothes, shoes, etc.  I've seen a few others go for it and it never really works.
> 
> Donna Dixon was as close as I've seen and she wasn't trying for it.



Good observation!  I think she's got some competition from a Russian woman named Valeria Lukyanova, who looks more like Barbie than Courtney does.  

Of course, Courtney has the serpent arm band...and Valeria doesn't.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> out on thursday



Now that's a nice demure look for her!


----------



## Slavisa

She obviously cut a longer skirt to be that short


----------



## VuittonsLover

wow.. did anyone see her Christmas photos...?


----------



## Bag*Snob

No. Can you post them?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I'm gonna sound a lil crazy right now but, I'm gonna compliment her despite her usually trashy nature...

I think the Christmas photos are cute! Ok, not for all the world to see but they have a Playboy type quality with the props, set, & theme. She doesn't look AS trashy as usual. She's not trying to look all seductive (besides being naked lol). 

Ok, I'm done. To the corner I go...


----------



## B. Jara

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna sound a lil crazy right now but, I'm gonna compliment her despite her usually trashy nature...
> 
> I think the Christmas photos are cute! Ok, not for all the world to see but they have a Playboy type quality with the props, set, & theme. She doesn't look AS trashy as usual. She's not trying to look all seductive (besides being naked lol).
> 
> Ok, I'm done. To the corner I go...



She's covered so I hope it's ok to post the link. If not, mods please delete!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-strips-naked-wraps-Christmas-presents.html


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it just me or does she look like she is losing weight?? She looks scary skinny in that pic in the red leather outfit. 

Still not sure what exactly she did to look so different in the face but I do think it's an improvement!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She does look super skinny in the most recent photos.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

rock_girl said:


> Good observation!  I think she's got some competition from a Russian woman named Valeria Lukyanova, who looks more like Barbie than Courtney does.
> 
> Of course, Courtney has the serpent arm band...and Valeria doesn't.



Is this a mental disorder of some type...wow.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pukasonqo said:


> how old is she meant to be?





ByeKitty said:


> Her shoe game is on point as always.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sternchen said:


> She must be fanatastic in bed because I don't know what else he could see in her?





Nat said:


> And vice versa.





CobaltBlu said:


> *shudders*


----------



## SpeedyJC

B. Jara said:


> She's covered so I hope it's ok to post the link. If not, mods please delete!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-strips-naked-wraps-Christmas-presents.html




Has there been any proof that states she is 18 years old? She looks so much older in these photos. How is it possible she is only 18?


----------



## bagee

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching her mother on Couples Therapy, I can see where this child's life went terribly wrong!



I agree! Her mom is more messed up than this kid!!


----------



## Chanel522

She does look awfully thin, but something about her stomach looks "altered"...hmmm


----------



## Slavisa

Recent twitter photos


----------



## tweegy

I think s-she's been looking.....better? Of late?   *Shifts*

*Leaves thread quietly while chewing sugarfree gum*


----------



## Echoes

Auditioning for Penthouse?


----------



## chowlover2

Echoes said:
			
		

> Auditioning for Penthouse?



Looks that way!


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:


> I think s-she's been looking.....better? Of late?   *Shifts*
> 
> *Leaves thread quietly while chewing sugarfree gum*



I agree. Some of the B&W photos of her look nice.


----------



## erinrose

Classy as always


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO I just can't with her!


----------



## chowlover2

No sign of the serpent armband, runs from thread weeping uncontrollably...


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> No sign of the serpent armband, runs from thread weeping uncontrollably...




*sobs*

I am just going to spend the evening scotchgarding my stripper boots and hope all is well soon.....


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> *sobs*
> 
> I am just going to spend the evening scotchgarding my stripper boots and hope all is well soon.....



I am afraid the platforms may be the next to go...heads to kitchen to stick head in oven...


----------



## CobaltBlu

*opens special dog friendly Pink Dye*

OMG!!! ITS EMPTY!!!


Dolls!! *faints*


Well played Mayans, Well played.


----------



## chowlover2

cobaltblu said:
			
		

> *opens special dog friendly pink dye*
> 
> omg!!! Its empty!!!
> 
> Dolls!! *faints*
> 
> well played mayans, well played.



roflmfao!


----------



## Slavisa

Twitter is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## fashion16

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I am afraid the platforms may be the next to go...heads to kitchen to stick head in oven...



This literally made water spray out of my mouth. You are hilarious.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I am afraid the platforms may be the next to go...heads to kitchen to stick head in oven...



Remember to lay sultry on the floor one last time doll. :cry:




			
				CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> *opens special dog friendly Pink Dye*
> 
> OMG!!! ITS EMPTY!!!
> 
> Dolls!! *faints*
> 
> Well played Mayans, Well played.


*rocks back and forth* what is happening?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sasha2012

*sigh*


----------



## fashion16

It is so painfully obvious that this girl derives her self worth and esteem from the sexual image she wants to portray, her body and the attention she gets from it. I just wonder what happens when that all goes away....


----------



## qudz104

It is truly sad that such a young girl (i assume she is only 18 as she claims) has to resort to so much over exposure in the name of fame. I wish she had some time to live as an actual teenager and just enjoy her natural beauty for as long as possible before having to resort to plastic surgery. 

Also i wish someone could go and steal those awful shoes off her feet!


----------



## TulsaMINI

qudz104 said:


> It is truly sad that such a young girl (i assume she is only 18 as she claims) has to resort to so much over exposure in the name of fame. I wish she had some time to live as an actual teenager and just enjoy her natural beauty for as long as possible before having to resort to plastic surgery.
> 
> *Also i wish someone could go and steal those awful shoes off her feet!*



I'd be willing to bet she has several more pairs just like them in her closet!


----------



## chowlover2

It amazes me she doesn't fall over in those heels! I like Courtney exactly how she is, I get my daily laugh here!


----------



## brainstorm

She's a beautiful woman, it's a shame that she feel she needs to express herself like this. Everything she wears looks so cheap!


----------



## brainstorm

bagee said:


> I agree! Her mom is more messed up than this kid!!



I haven't gotten a chance to see her mom on Couple's Therapy. Is it online somewhere?


----------



## pollinilove

so many cute shoes in the world at all prices from $10.00- $10,000 a pair why keep wearing the same ugly pole dancer shoe ?


----------



## emcosmo1639

This girl is begging to be on an episode of "What Not to Wear!"


----------



## bagee

brainstorm said:


> I haven't gotten a chance to see her mom on Couple's Therapy. Is it online somewhere?



I'm not sure if it is.....I saw some of the series when it was on tv.


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't understand why she likes looking like a prostitute 24/7


----------



## Echoes

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't understand why she likes looking like a prostitute 24/7



Because she is.


----------



## ByeKitty

I still think this whole thing is a massive joke, I mean look at them!


----------



## MCF

emcosmo1639 said:


> This girl is begging to be on an episode of "What Not to Wear!"



That would be so perfect! Even if she didn't keep the new style it would be great to see her look normal.


----------



## chowlover2

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> This girl is begging to be on an episode of "What Not to Wear!"



She's begging to be on anything! I think she would settle for Duck Dynasty at this stage of the game!


----------



## myu3160

I don't get the padded bras, why not just get implants at this point.


----------



## Chanel522

I wish one of the members here would see her in person.  I bet she is so teeny tiny and the hair has to look like cotton.


----------



## brainstorm

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't understand why she likes looking like a prostitute 24/7



She's gonna catch a cold!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't understand why she likes looking like a prostitute 24/7



i think some prostitutes will beg to differ,for me she looks more like a ridiculous and cartoonish idea of what a hooker should look like


----------



## tweegy

myu3160 said:


> I don't get the padded bras, why not just get implants at this point.



Cause she's all rill doll!! ALL RILL!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

At a book party in Los Angeles...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

OH....EM....GEE....

She looks like failed wax statue experiment!


----------



## whimsic

Seven hells...


----------



## Irishgal

Doug looks like a porn producer living in Canoga Park. For those of you who are not familiar with that cesspool it is the porn making capital of the world. 

His smug facial expression makes me sick.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Doug looks like a porn producer living in Canoga Park. For those of you who are not familiar with that cesspool it is the porn making capital of the world.
> 
> His smug facial expression makes me sick.



You're right, he has a smarmy look about him!


----------



## nastasja

Chanel522 said:


> I wish one of the members here would see her in person.  I bet she is so teeny tiny and the hair has to look like cotton.


i have seen her out in the wild. she looks as ridiculous as in pictures.


----------



## Chanel522

killerlife said:


> i have seen her out in the wild. she looks as ridiculous as in pictures.




Out in the wild...


----------



## harleyNemma

It looks to me like she is bothering to wear a thong under her white spandex....why bother? Rilly.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

harleyNemma said:


> It looks to me like she is bothering to wear a thong under her white spandex....why bother? Rilly.



Because visible thong outlines are HAWT!


----------



## shiny_things

This girl is either very smart and knows exactly what sells, but in reality away from the cameras is quite normal and covered up.

Or she really is as she protrays herself to be.

I really hope it's the former, because the latter is not going to end well.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

looks like she has 'daddy-issues'


----------



## fashion16

I would bet money that there is a history of abuse.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Is couples therapy over?  And if yes. How did Doug and her end up?


----------



## bagee

Irishgal said:


> Doug looks like a porn producer living in Canoga Park. For those of you who are not familiar with that cesspool it is the porn making capital of the world.
> 
> His smug facial expression makes me sick.



Both of these two are jokes. He Does look like a porn producer! What a couple of fools!


----------



## PinkTruffle

this girl is so trashy..the things she wears are just wow.....


----------



## jun3machina

i think her and angelyne should team up


----------



## tweegy

Who is that cotton candy themed wonder??


----------



## jun3machina

angelyne...pink corvette driving wonder...thank you los angeles! the courtney of her day...when they didn't have twitter and just called them what they were, instead of giving them tv shows and paparazzi...


----------



## jun3machina

the original armband, dollz


----------



## tweegy

OMG! Armbandz? Check! Platforms? Check!! Sugarfree gum? Check!!

She has the qualities to bring our clear platform loving goddess back from oblivion!!!

A thread MUST be made in her name!! Get on that doll!!! Get on it!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

she didn't need a man cause she had a fan club


----------



## jun3machina

and she ran 4 governor





and had a pink dog:





and the lucite


----------



## tweegy

She just LIKE a Barbie!!! She has the pink car and everything!


----------



## Starlett309

jun3machina said:


> angelyne...pink corvette driving wonder...thank you los angeles! the courtney of her day...when they didn't have twitter and just called them what they were, instead of giving them tv shows and paparazzi...



Omg this is hilarious and spot on!!! Thanks for the laugh of the day!


----------



## Sassys

jun3machina said:


> i think her and angelyne should team up
> awfulplasticsurgery.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/angelyne_implants11.jpg



WHO/WHAT is this???????


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> WHO/WHAT is this???????



Our Savior doll......Our Savior!!!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Our Savior doll......Our Savior!!!








**Gets the hell out of this thread**


----------



## Starlett309

Sassys said:


> WHO/WHAT is this???????


Courtney's real mother? Or spiritual guide?


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> **Gets the hell out of this thread**


----------



## jun3machina

omfg!! the gifs!!


----------



## lulu212121

I came for the gifs!!!!


----------



## littlerock

Angelyne!! I see her car all over town. She's the real deal.


----------



## jun3machina

^ she used to shop where I used to work...helped her a few times..tiny lil voice, very timid...considering her celebrity


----------



## Sasha2012

tweegy said:


> She just LIKE a Barbie!!! She has the pink car and everything!



The fake Barbies you get from the dollar store...


----------



## Sasha2012

shooting a music video for her upcoming single.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> shooting a music video for her upcoming single.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQte1u2LhFk">YouTube Link</a>



She must be getting ready for Valentines Day! The serpent armband is still MIA, runs from thread weeping...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Why is she posing like that?! Why is Doug allowing this?! What in the hell is this shoot even for? Why am I asking these questions?! It's Courtney!! *leaves*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

PS-why is he sagging?!


----------



## nicole75

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> shooting a music video for her upcoming single.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQte1u2LhFk">YouTube Link</a>



O________________o

That's literally my face, every single time I venture in this thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I cant stop laughing.


----------



## Sasha2012

This will certainly be an interesting video.


----------



## Echoes

Hollywood Boulevard Barbie?


----------



## jamidee

you can see her butt cheeks  and actually her dress is too short to be flattering a. because it's not decent and b. because she has the tiniest bit of cellulite. Actually I don't know a woman besides fitness models that can get away with something that short. That area right under our rears just isn't the most attractive area, usually.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> **Gets the hell out of this thread**



awe, I cried like a child when I watched that part in The Help....  brings back bad memories.


----------



## jamidee

Sasha2012 said:


> shooting a music video for her upcoming single.




doesn't look like a music video...looks like ... hustler because it's not even playboy quality...smh. Doesn't this girl know that overt sex isn't sexy? It's the tease of sensuality...

that hubby must be the biggest perv. I bet he has the grossest requests.


----------



## tweegy

I'm actually questioning whether that is in fact a dress. It looks like spanx.. But our beloved Courtney is always an innovator...


----------



## MCF

How tall do you think she is?


----------



## Echoes

^ With or without the stilts?


----------



## Sasha2012

MCF said:


> How tall do you think she is?



I'm guessing 5'3 because even with the platforms she doesn't look more than 5'8.


----------



## pukasonqo

I am sorry to say that the whole thing looks as sensual and exciting as a bowl of cold porridge...


----------



## jamidee

I just. Can't .


----------



## natalie78

My left eye starts twitching every time I come to this thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

natalie78 said:


> My left eye starts twitching every time I come to this thread.



Doll, maybe your serpent armband is too tight??


----------



## Avril

That dress.  O ... M ... G .... My eyes, MY EYES!


----------



## bergafer3

Where in the world does she find these weird outfits? Lol
That white dress is so bad


----------



## summer2815

I still cannot wrap my head around this couple.  This is beyond sickening.


----------



## nastasja

jun3machina said:


> i think her and angelyne should team up


Brilliant. I totally forgot about Angelyne. And how this comparison hasn't been made earlier is beyond me.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I actually feel sorry for her. She's a pretty girl, and could have been a normal teen dating cute boys and going to parties. She might could have been an actress or singer. But instead she's clueless, insecure, and f-ing an old man... Doesn't seem like she had a normal parent either. It's really sad.


----------



## chinableu

killerlife said:


> Brilliant. I totally forgot about Angelyne. And how this comparison hasn't been made earlier is beyond me.



L-RD have MERCY!

I just googled this one and got an eye full of crotch.


----------



## tweegy

natalie78 said:


> My left eye starts twitching every time I come to this thread.





CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, maybe your serpent armband is too tight??



Maybe she's chewing sugar gum instead of sugar-free??


----------



## bergafer3

I still don't think her and Doug are a real couple. They never kiss or have real looking hugs. It for some weird publicity. Lol


----------



## tweegy

Doll, their love is like rill! Like don't _put it on herrr_ cause you doubt their rillness! they even went on that therapy show to prove their rillness to the hater wives on facebook that think she will steal their husbands from them...


----------



## shiny_things

kittenslingerie said:


> I actually feel sorry for her. She's a pretty girl, and could have been a normal teen dating cute boys and going to parties. She might could have been an actress or singer. But instead she's clueless, insecure, and f-ing an old man... Doesn't seem like she had a normal parent either. It's really sad.



Earlier in this thread, I said either she is putting on the best act in the world and actually is quite normal at home or this is really her. For her sake, I hope it is an act because the alternative doesn't bare thinking about.

Being married to someone who had their eyes on you whilst you were still only just a teenager (he had been 'coaching her' since she was about 14 if I recall), coupled with having no dignity for money and most likely will be a washed out pornstar by the time she's 30 is an awfully sad ending.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, their love is like rill! Like don't _put it on herrr_ cause you doubt their rillness! they even went on that therapy show to prove their rillness to the hater wives on facebook that think she will steal their husbands from them...



*snaps sugar free gum*

That is exactly right. Beauty prejudice is verrreh sad. Doug is her college!!


----------



## momhappy

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't understand why she likes looking like a prostitute 24/7



I think that she either likes the attention she gets from dressing like that or he tells her to dress like that.  Based on her age, I think that it's quite possible that it's the latter of the two and he tells her what to wear.  Her shoe collection alone must be quite bizarre


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

littlerock said:


> Angelyne!! I see her car all over town. She's the real deal.



I grew up in LA and I remember seeing her around and of course her billboards.  Crazy!


----------



## CobaltBlu

momhappy said:


> I think that she either likes the attention she gets from dressing like that or he tells her to dress like that.  Based on her age, I think that it's quite possible that it's the latter of the two and he tells her what to wear.  Her shoe collection alone must be quite bizarre



She was pretty out there in her videos that predated Doug. I think she had the exhibitionist tendencies before they got together. She is so RILL like that. 

On another topic, do you all think there will be a photoshoot for Valentine's day this year from out All American Rill Girl?


----------



## CobaltBlu

bergafer3 said:


> I still don't think her and Doug are a real couple. They never kiss or have real looking hugs. It for some weird publicity. Lol



Doll. Is this not the look of RILL authentic love? This right here??


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She was pretty out there in her videos that predated Doug. I think she had the exhibitionist tendencies before they got together. She is so RILL like that.
> 
> On another topic, do you all think there will be a photoshoot for Valentine's day this year from out All American Rill Girl?



**Applies a refresher coat of paint on poodle** 


Doll she's been in rill funk lately with the events! I mean its been like a while since she designated a fruit or vegetable for a season :cry:. That therapy show broke down our maiden flower a bit - but we have to be strong doll! We have to show our diligence that we will continue chewing that sugar-free gum and lusciously lick our lollipops just as our Courtney thought us!! Get on that floor and tweet that pose doll!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> **Applies a refresher coat of paint on poodle**
> 
> 
> Doll she's been in rill funk lately with the events! I mean its been like a while since she designated a fruit or vegetable for a season :cry:. That therapy show broke down our maiden flower a bit - but we have to be strong doll! We have to show our diligence that we will continue chewing that sugar-free gum and lusciously lick our lollipops just as our Courtney thought us!! Get on that floor and tweet that pose doll!!!



You are right, doll, like totally.  
It will be garden hose season before we know it, too. 

*scotchgards Promiscious Lustfulness (TM) boots*

We need to fill those tall pink plastic hurricane glasses to the absolute very brim and toast our Rill Girl.

If things dont improve soon, we may need to do a brief retrospective or perhaps a collage of the sensuously special seasonally themed times we have shared.

*polishes FRESH bell pepper*


----------



## bergafer3

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll. Is this not the look of RILL authentic love? This right here??
> 
> vh1.com/celebrity/bwe/images/2011/08/lip_lick-1314645957.gif


Hahaha! Your right! Now that's the look of love:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

bergafer3 said:


> Hahaha! Your right! Now that's the look of love:lolots:



Glad you saw the light, doll. 
You were dangerously close to being out in the disbelieving fringe. Close call!


----------



## Sasha2012

The always entertaining Courtney.


----------



## chowlover2

No pink dyed poodle? No makeup? Our doll must be rilly sick...


----------



## prof ash

I have to draw attention to the fact that there is a row of garbage cans in the background in the last pic. Bummer.

Her bikini top is outrageous. I'm sorry, she looks so disproportionate. I think the one picture with her leg over the side where you can't see her face is kinda cute.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks so young and fresh faced without all the makeup!


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks so much younger and more normal with no makeup on.


----------



## katlun

The second pic - the one she is making the fish lips - you can see fear in the dogs eyes

The bikini top just doesn't fit right or is it the fake over padding in it


----------



## harleyNemma

katlun said:


> The second pic - the one she is making the fish lips - *you can see fear in the dogs eyes*
> 
> The bikini top just doesn't fit right or is it the fake over padding in it



THIS. 

And, the bikini top is too big & overpadded. The boy-short bottoms are unfortunate. She looks better when her *** cheeks and bell pepper are peekin' out a bit. 

(did I really just write that?!)


----------



## CobaltBlu

She has really put that bell pepper through the wringer....

Can we discuss the shooze?


----------



## loves

her face looks pretty here, she looks young for once.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If it weren't for the shoes, the bikini top, and the resulting boobs, she'd actually look like a relatively normal and dare I say kind of cute teenager. Her face looks 5000 times better and younger here.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She has really put that bell pepper through the wringer....
> 
> Can we discuss the shooze?



 are you referring to the n*de pumps doll? 


What has she done to our dear bizarre!!!!??????!!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her Louboutins are signed, you can see it in the last pic by the garbage cans. Not that I'm surprised, all the trashy ones love CL's now.


----------



## Chanel522

Her face is actually cute without makeup, but that overly padded, too big bikini top, is awful.  Her body overall though is pretty rockin!!


----------



## harleyNemma

kittenslingerie said:


> Her Louboutins are signed, you can see it in the last pic by the garbage cans. Not that I'm surprised, all the trashy ones love CL's now.



SHUT THE FRONT DOOR. Someone tell me those are NOT Louboutins.   I thought they were knock-offs (thought the soles were hot pink and bedazzled).


----------



## kittenslingerie

harleyNemma said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR. Someone tell me those are NOT Louboutins.   I thought they were knock-offs (thought the soles were hot pink and bedazzled).



I'm not saying they are authentic, no clue because I don't buy them platforms this big. But it does look like how CL signed mine, with little colored hearts and such.


----------



## mockinglee

I'm pretty sure those are Betsey Johnson shoes. They have pink soles with flowers and a gold heart. Which, for our little bell pepper, are quite a step up from her usual stripperellas.

Has poor Bazaar been replaced?


----------



## fashion16

Pretty sure they are not CLs. I zoomed in and they look pink with images on them. I thought maybe CLs at first but pretty sure they are not.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sasha2012 said:


> The always entertaining Courtney.



The poor dogs face, lol. Priceless.


----------



## pollinilove

does her husband even have the $for CL shoes ? when was the last time he made a movie ?


----------



## jamidee

Sasha2012 said:


> The always entertaining Courtney.



The dogs face in the second one! Lol

And yea Betsy Johnson notCL

Her face is nice but of course she's posing with a pin up book! And startling the side of a wall. How are these pics even captured. Looks like she was posing for the photog.


----------



## jamidee

kittenslingerie said:


> Her Louboutins are signed, you can see it in the last pic by the garbage cans. Not that I'm surprised, all the trashy ones love CL's now.



Not Loubs. Msr. doesn't make that style....it's like Bianca and daf made a terribly misfigured baby.   They are pink and Betsy Johnson


----------



## harleyNemma

^Feeling relieved they are not CLs....but completely amazed she is "stepping up" to BJs. (pun intended)


----------



## Sasha2012

She was honored at the 2nd Annual Who's Who Awards in West Hollywood the other day.


----------



## harleyNemma

Fing awesome. Happy to know she is getting recognition for her contributions.

ETA: is that a tube top over a bra?!!? girl is stylin'


----------



## mlemee

Irishgal said:


> Doug looks like a porn producer living in Canoga Park. For those of you who are not familiar with that cesspool it is the porn making capital of the world.
> 
> His smug facial expression makes me sick.



I CACKLED with laughter at this comment! Cackled!  Can't even believe I'm on this thread, I cannot stand the girl and Doug, ugh, he's such a head to toe loser.There isn't even another fitting enough for this man who gave up his family, friends and career for a 16 year wannabe street walker *leaving*


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She was honored at the 2nd Annual Who's Who Awards in West Hollywood the other day.


^^
who (or what) are these people???
in my defense i will  say that i live in australia...


----------



## Slavisa

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> who (or what) are these people???
> in my defense i will  say that i live in australia...



Me too and I have never heard of them.

Her face looks so much better in the photos with the hat, less is more gf.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't know who they are either, and I live in America.


----------



## katlun

^come on peolpe they are the rejects from rupaul's drag race

Even Rupaul has standards

Now sashay away


----------



## pukasonqo

Never knew ru paul had a show! The things one learns here


----------



## CobaltBlu

pukasonqo said:


> Never knew ru paul had a show! The things one learns here



Whaaaaaa?



*sashays away*


----------



## pukasonqo

(Blushes and hides in the corner)


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Whaaaaaa?
> 
> 
> *sashays away*



*snatches colbalts wig*


----------



## Sasha2012

This has got to be one of the longest video shoots ever. It's either gonna be really good or really bad...

the look on the men's faces in the last pic


----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping with her father.


----------



## veyda

Video

http://www.eonline.com/news/386497/...-music-video-watch-the-exclusive-premiere-now

As one of the comments pointed out... nip slip at 1:57 lol 





the horror


----------



## MCF

Doug needs to get rid of that hat immediately. Courtney's dad kinda looks like Joe Simpson.


----------



## harleyNemma

^I thought that was Joe Simpson. 

Video is gonna be on VMAs....

the best pic is the one of her "covering up" in a robe...yup. best to cover up. at least once in a while.


----------



## pukasonqo

again she looks like an ageing porn star...who is her make up artist? whoever it is the "less is more" memo hasn't reach him/her (or maybe he/she dislikes courtney and enjoys making her look this way...) and her perspex stilts are back!!!
could someone enlighten me (came late to this thread) what are all those references to bell peppers??


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm still trying to figure what she did to her face.
I know she tweezed her eyebrows and lightened her hair (and lost a lot of weight) but has she had plastic surgery?
The girl in these most recent pics looks nothing like the Courtney we met & fell in love with 18 months ago!


----------



## SSoter

Sasha2012 said:


> Shopping with her father.



These are so creepy. Nothing says "father-daughter outing" like a trip to the exotic dancer/lingerie store.


----------



## Tarhls

^^ + 1

Skin crawling creepy


----------



## Coco Belle

iluvmybags said:


> I'm still trying to figure what she did to her face.
> I know she tweezed her eyebrows and lightened her hair (and lost a lot of weight) but has she had plastic surgery?
> The girl in these most recent pics looks nothing like the Courtney we met & fell in love with 18 months ago!



She's had veneers fitted for sure. Her dentist did a good job -- filled out her mouth correctly and improved the width of her jaw, which changes the look of her mouth substantially.

Also she's improved her makeup. The frosted lippie made her lips look very thin, which aged her, ditto the drugstore foundation. 

The red/coral lipstick shades, plus shaped eyebrows, well-applied liquid eyeliner, contouring and good HD foundation + concealer = a much younger looking face, particularly in photographs.

JMO of course, I don't think she's had surgery but she's clearly investing more in her appearance. I would too if I got the response she did a year ago...!


----------



## Sasha2012

SSoter said:


> These are so creepy. Nothing says "father-daughter outing" like a trip to the exotic dancer/lingerie store.



Yeah and it's also creep that her father is 3 years YOUNGER than her husband. I'm starting to believe she was prostituted out by her parent.


----------



## Sasha2012

The day has finally come!


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO!!! What is this madness!! I made it to 50 seconds...


----------



## iluvmybags

Now THERE'S the old Courtney!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Where do they get the money to fund this madness?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dolls.  You must watch it to the end.  It has lollipops, jelly beans, gummy bears, and simulated sexytime! And, she says RILL about a million times.  Apart from the lack of serpent armband, I have nothing but the highest praise for this mess. It literally has everything! We need to add some gold fetish masks to the CS Swag Wagon.  

*pages tweegy*

Don't wake me up if I'm dreaming.  I mean it!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> The day has finally come!






CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls.  You must watch it to the end.  It has lollipops, jelly beans, gummy bears, and simulated sexytime! And, she says RILL about a million times.  Apart from the lack of serpent armband, I have nothing but the highest praise for this mess. It literally has everything! We need to add some gold fetish masks to the CS Swag Wagon.
> 
> *pages tweegy*
> 
> Don't wake me up if I'm dreaming.  I mean it!



**Receives CB's page whilst being carried by mask wearing bareback studs and wonders if this is reality** 

YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dolls!! _This_ feels like sooo rill!!!! I rate this jelly bean covered, lollipop swirling excellence FIVE- yes that's FIVE out of Five FRESH Red Hot Bell Peppers!!! 



















I also see a tribute to the long lost Serpent armband by the snake thingys on her gold top! Focus the camera lense dolls!!! I'm about to shower us with jelly candy goodness!! 

This feels realer than reality!! OMG!


----------



## kcf68

All I can say is  Skank fest!  That all I got,


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> **Receives CB's page whilst being carried by mask wearing bareback studs and wonders if this is reality**
> 
> YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dolls!! This feels like sooo rill!!!! I rate this jelly bean covered, lollipop swirling excellence FIVE- yes that's FIVE out of Five FRESH Red Hot Bell Peppers!!!
> 
> I also see a tribute to the long lost Serpent armband by the snake thingys on her gold top! Focus the camera lense dolls!!! I'm about to shower us with jelly candy goodness!!
> 
> This feels realer than reality!! OMG!



*sprays self with garden hose while sucking Popsicle seductively*

Bring on the jelly candies!!!!! 
(Sugar free)


----------



## CobaltBlu

ByeKitty said:


> LMAO!!! What is this madness!! I made it to 50 seconds...



Get back in there doll.  You shall be rewarded with writhing and gyrating and crochet lingerie, and gum drops. You will think its a dream, but it's rrr r rrrr RILL!


----------



## bergafer3

Wow, that was bad


----------



## harleyNemma

Dude, yes, you did agree to be in a music video with Courtney Stodden. It's on YouTube and your friends will toast, err roast, you.


----------



## harleyNemma

Have we added gummie bears, gum drops and lollipops to the wagon?


----------



## ByeKitty

CobaltBlu said:


> Get back in there doll.  You shall be rewarded with writhing and gyrating and crochet lingerie, and gum drops. You will think its a dream, but it's rrr r rrrr RILL!



I--I'm scared to watch the whole thing!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ByeKitty said:


> I--I'm scared to watch the whole thing!!



We are here for you!  Now shine up your fresh bell pepper and get back in the game!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls.  You must watch it to the end.  It has lollipops, jelly beans, gummy bears, and simulated sexytime! And, she says RILL about a million times.  Apart from the lack of serpent armband, I have nothing but the highest praise for this mess. It literally has everything! We need to add some gold fetish masks to the CS Swag Wagon.
> 
> *pages tweegy*
> 
> Don't wake me up if I'm dreaming.  I mean it!



All day suckers, what more can anyone ask for? It sure beats Kakes and her single Jam! 5 fresh bell peppers as a sign of approval!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> All day suckers, what more can anyone ask for? It sure beats Kakes and her single Jam! 5 fresh bell peppers as a sign of approval!



It's so much better than Jam (turn it up) (TM). For RILL! That is undeniable.


----------



## Sasha2012

At her music video release party at Eleven nightclub in West Hollywood.


----------



## chowlover2

Bring on the glitter ponies! How does she come up with this stuff? Underwear that lights up-absolutely amazeballs!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think our virginal All American Girl has found a home....she and west Hollywood are a match made in heaven.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> I think our virginal All American Girl has found a home....she and west Hollywood are a match made in heaven.



I think you're right!


----------



## paisley*

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Dolls.  You must watch it to the end.  It has lollipops, jelly beans, gummy bears, and simulated sexytime! And, she says RILL about a million times.  Apart from the lack of serpent armband, I have nothing but the highest praise for this mess. It literally has everything! We need to add some gold fetish masks to the CS Swag Wagon.
> 
> *pages tweegy*
> 
> Don't wake me up if I'm dreaming.  I mean it!



Love^ 
This is my all time fav thread. 4 RILL. 
I have subscribed for all the seductive updates.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> I--I'm scared to watch the whole thing!!


Doll! We're right here with you!! A FRESH bell pepper will be waiting on the floor for you at the end! Just be strong doll and remember, it's not a dream! 




CobaltBlu said:


> It's so much better than Jam (turn it up) (TM). For RILL! That is undeniable.


For rill! Its sooo much better than JAM (turn it up). Its got frigging CANDY!! And Courtney pops up and down of the shot!! Its tots amaze!! 



Sasha2012 said:


> At her music video release party at Eleven nightclub in West Hollywood.


**Google searches that underwear** Never fail to inspire Courtney!! Never fail!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't!!


----------



## tweegy

**walks in and rests these down** 










And before you luscious ladies ask. Yes that IS her da-da


----------



## CobaltBlu

Well, at least she turned off her underwear for that!

*shifts uncomfortably in chair*


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> Well, at least she turned off her underwear for that!
> 
> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*



Lol


----------



## bargin

My last partner was twice my age & I have no problem with age gaps, but she doesn't seem terribly mature and that's what makes it disturbing for me.
note to self, LED undies for night bicycle rides


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Well, at least she turned off her underwear for that!
> 
> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*



Rill doll...She knows when to be appropriate..

*twitches*


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Rill doll...She knows when to be appropriate..
> 
> *twitches*



*adjust garden hose sprayer*


----------



## Slavisa

Wtf. Her dad is totally touching her bum. Gross.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Omg did she just get up close and personal with her Dad???

I can't...I just can't!!!!


----------



## Starlett309

Her father is disgusting.
Wtf!!!!

This thread is like a car crash....you just can't help but look :S


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> **walks in and rests these down**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before you luscious ladies ask. Yes that IS her da-da



There are no words!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Leaves thread to bleach eyeballs...


----------



## jun3machina

oh god...it's gotten worse! 0_0


----------



## CobaltBlu

jun3machina said:


> oh god...it's gotten worse! 0_0



That's the beauty of it


----------



## tweegy

It's called progression...

**opens a new pack of sugar-free gum**


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> It's called progression...
> 
> **opens a new pack of sugar-free gum**



Exactly.

*unwraps all day sucker*

Dolls. Courtney is a feminist. Never forget that.

*Courtney Stodden &#8207;@CourtneyStodden
*As a feminist I believe girls can express themselves however they want; whether that's in 8inches or flats. Let's empower each other ladies!

And bilingual...

_I speak two languages - body and English._


----------



## harleyNemma

YOU can't make this s*** up....But Courtney, she makes it up AND LIVES IT! *BOOYAH!* 

**sets google alert for press release of Courtney Stodden Pole Dancer World Tour**


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

CobaltBlu said:


> Well, at least she turned off her underwear for that!
> 
> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*



I thought you said Shi^s uncomfortably in chair


----------



## tweegy

And now! For your viewing pleasure! I present:





**Sprays glitter hairspray**


----------



## MCF

*OH MY GOD* I lasted about 6 seconds into that video.


----------



## tweegy

MCF said:


> *OH MY GOD* I lasted about 6 seconds into that video.



Couldnt understand Courtina's accent doll?


----------



## Chanel522

For the love of everything holy...what in the world was THAT?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Our All American Girl NEVER goes a day without sharing some amazing piece of performance art with her adoring fans and the nation. 

Did I spy a FRESH Jalapeno pepper in the video?

I made it to 1:10. 

*buffs nails*

I am sure I will win. 

*sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Our All American Girl NEVER goes a day without sharing some amazing piece of performance art with her adoring fans and the nation.
> 
> Did I spy a FRESH Jalapeno pepper in the video?
> 
> I made it to 1:10.
> 
> *buffs nails*
> 
> I am sure I will win.
> 
> *sprays Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM)*



Doll, of course Courtina has to represent her FRESH heritage! 

You should try to gulp the whole video tho, the dog's expression in the end is pure GOLD!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, of course Courtina has to represent her FRESH heritage!
> 
> You should try to gulp the whole video tho, the dog's expression in the end is pure GOLD!



Doll. *dead*
I fast forwarded without the sound. Then I died.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll. *dead*
> I fast forwarded without the sound. Then I died.



Doll, I know!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

There is such a compelling Jar Jar Binkianness about that little pooch.


----------



## tweegy

Doll, its like he's trying to tell us something with his eyes!


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Doll, its like he's trying to tell us something with his eyes!



Yes, like "helllppppp meeeeeeeeeee!!"


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, its like he's trying to tell us something with his eyes!





I wonder what it could be???  No awkwardness there at all, so that cant be it.


----------



## tweegy

I vote that dog will be releasing a tell all!! _That's _ what the look was!! He was trying to tell us stories!


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I vote that dog will be releasing a tell all!! _That's _ what the look was!! He was trying to tell us stories!



I think he was blinking out a code   ...---...---...  SOS in morse code.


----------



## chowlover2

Help Me! in dogspeak...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I think he was blinking out a code   ...---...---...  SOS in morse code.



Doll - I didnt see him blink ONCE.... I think he was trying to hypnotize us!


----------



## Sasha2012

tweegy said:


> And now! For your viewing pleasure! I present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Sprays glitter hairspray**


----------



## ShoeFanatic

*I'm embarrassed to be admitting this..but she was kind of 
funny in this clip..
The dog was hysterical..*


----------



## tweegy

ShoeFanatic said:


> I'm embarrassed to be admitting this..but she was kind of
> funny in this clip..
> The dog was hysterical..



It's okay doll... One might even say she was FRESH...


----------



## bergafer3

Is she on drugs?
She's trying to act like Anna Nicole smith


----------



## Bag*Snob

Already done!


----------



## rosebud_7

Quick!  Can we add a last minute Oscar nomination??


----------



## tweegy

rosebud_7 said:


> Quick!  Can we add a last minute Oscar nomination??



*This!!*

We can even sweeten the deal with a extra FRESH Red Bell pepper and a large pack of sugar free gum!!!

Whats the number to call???!!!


----------



## Starlett309

Lolololol she is cray cray!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Think she's eager to show off her acting chops which she developed after taking Doug's acting classes where they met!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Yesterday at a pre Oscar party. Yes, she had 3 outfit changes.


----------



## bag-mania

^Oh my. I have not checked back here in awhile and look at what I have been missing.

She's looking particularly rough these days, even for her.


----------



## morgan20

This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## sabrunka

Lol I was looking through her pictures and my mom showed up behind me and said 'is that a stripper? Why are you looking at strippers?' hahah I had to explain poor ol' Court to my mom and my mom laughed and looked appauled.

On another note... I actually like that first outfit with the yellow pants. If only the shoes were different, the bra was pink/white and the hair wasn't so high... I'd totes wear it.


----------



## chowlover2

sabrunka said:


> Lol I was looking through her pictures and my mom showed up behind me and said 'is that a stripper? Why are you looking at strippers?' hahah I had to explain poor ol' Court to my mom and my mom laughed and looked appauled.
> 
> On another note... I actually like that first outfit with the yellow pants. If only the shoes were different, the bra was pink/white and the hair wasn't so high... I'd totes wear it.



I like the yellow pants too! She looks dare I say " almost normal "?


----------



## B. Jara

I think I spy a nip slip...


----------



## sabrunka

How  the hell are here nipples so high up... her bras must be like.... 50x padding!


----------



## Star1231

I don't follow her but does she still claim that she is 100% plastic free?


----------



## tweegy

Star1231 said:


> I don't follow her but does she still claim that she is 100% plastic free?



That's right doll!! She is 1000% RILL! Her only assistance is from stuffing her bra with a Charmins factory! *buffs clear stilettos*


----------



## shiny_things

Has she had something done to her face recently it looks very 'pulled'.


----------



## pmburk

Everything else aside, I seriously do NOT understand how she can walk around in those shoes. And it isn't like just an occasional photo op - she's wearing them out to Target, the beach, walking her dog, every day! 



tweegy said:


> *buffs clear stilettos*



 

I love this thread so very much.


----------



## tweegy

Only thing missing is a FRESH Red Bell Pepper...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Stodden-puts-barely-dress-charity-event.html


----------



## Kansashalo

*grabs a chair and has a seat*

Hi dolls!  Just checking things out over here.   I brought gifts for everyone.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Only thing missing is a FRESH Red Bell Pepper...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Stodden-puts-barely-dress-charity-event.html



ahhh.....lipstick, not lipgloss is best for writing on the leg. Remember, lip gloss is the one thing from the makeup REALM that Courtney does not use. And now it all makes sense! 

*adjusts serpent armband*

*rats hair 7 inches above natural hairline*

Kansas, your bell peppers are friskily FRESH today! 

Carry on dolls!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> Yesterday at a pre Oscar party. Yes, she had 3 outfit changes.



She looks cute in the pink gown! I ain't goin lie!


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> *grabs a chair and has a seat*
> 
> Hi dolls!  Just checking things out over here.   I brought gifts for everyone.
> 
> us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/yamix/yamix1202/yamix120200092/12673507-basket-full-of-fresh-red-bell-peppers-isolated-on-white.jpg



Kansas doll! Welcome to the sultry side!! I must say your welcome basket of FRESH Red Bell peppers are looking succulently FRESH! I think I'm gonna friskily lay on the floor here and admire them!! 

*Jots to-do list on leg with lipstick*


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Kansas doll! Welcome to the sultry side!! I must say your welcome basket of FRESH Red Bell peppers are looking succulently FRESH! I think I'm gonna friskily lay on the floor here and admire them!!
> 
> *Jots to-do list on leg with *lipstick**



Not lipgloss. good girl. You dont need that element of the makeup REALM.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Not lipgloss. good girl. You dont need that element of the makeup REALM.



Thanks doll, she continues to teach us the right way of doing things...Its like our very own Seasame Street

*starts to adjust bra strap but lets it fall anyway*


----------



## pukasonqo

Should grab a notebook and start taking notes...do you guys think she dots her "i's" w little hearts? i so not want to fail!!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> Should grab a notebook and start taking notes...do you guys think she dots her "i's" w little hearts? i so not want to fail!!



Doll? A notebook? That's what your leg is for... 

Don't worry, just use a nice red lipstick and you'll be fine..No lip liner...


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Thanks doll, she continues to teach us the right way of doing things...Its like our very own Seasame Street
> 
> *starts to adjust bra strap but lets it fall anyway*



That strap is clear, right?

*resumes process of perfecting the pink dye on chinese crested terrier*


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Doll? A notebook? That's what your leg is for...
> 
> Don't worry, just use a nice red lipstick and you'll be fine..No lip liner...



Thank for showing the error of my ways! i promise to only use red lipstick and my leg from now on!


----------



## CobaltBlu

pukasonqo said:


> Thank for showing the error of my ways! i promise to only use red lipstick and my leg from now on!



Make sure it is not lip GLOSS.


----------



## pukasonqo

CobaltBlu said:


> Make sure it is not lip GLOSS.



won't even dare to make such a mistake!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> That strap is clear, right?
> 
> *resumes process of perfecting the pink dye on chinese crested terrier*




Of course doll, its always clear just as my bell peppers are always FRESH. 


pukasonqo said:


> Thank for showing the error of my ways! i promise to only use red lipstick and my leg from now on!



Its okay doll, we're all here to learn. And incase you're wondering about her credentials she's graduated from the college of Doug with honors so we're in great hands!


----------



## Avril

Dolls, can someone please explain the FRESH bell pepper thing to me, what's that all about?!  Although I fear I may regret finding out the answer!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Avril said:


> Dolls, can someone please explain the FRESH bell pepper thing to me, what's that all about?!  Although I fear I may regret finding out the answer!!



Me too, please


----------



## tweegy

Here it is ladies! The pic that showcased the FRESH Bell Pepper...








Your welcome ladies!!

**Walks out licking Lollipop**


----------



## CobaltBlu

*dead*

Gets me every time!

*unwraps all day sucker*


----------



## Avril

I knew I'd regret that! *adjusts clear bra strap*


----------



## harleyNemma

tweegy said:


> Only thing missing is a FRESH Red Bell Pepper...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Stodden-puts-barely-dress-charity-event.html



Did you notice how the lipstick from her left thigh was rubbing of on the right?  gotta love her.


----------



## tweegy

Avril said:


> I knew I'd regret that! *adjusts clear bra strap*



Doll you actually adjusted your clear bra strap? You don't fix it, you pretend to but still let it fall... It's the proper way... *adjusts serpent arm band*


----------



## CobaltBlu

harleyNemma said:


> Did you notice how the lipstick from her left thigh was rubbing of on the right?  gotta love her.



Very observant doll. You may move to the head of the class at the college of Doug. 

*hands luscious popsicle to HarleyNemma*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Very observant doll. You may move to the head of the class at the college of Doug.
> 
> *hands luscious popsicle to HarleyNemma*



Give her a gold FRESH bell pepper doll!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll you actually adjusted your clear bra strap? You don't fix it, you pretend to but still let it fall... It's the proper way... *adjusts serpent arm band*



Yes, we have video of this in our educational archive!

ETA: Here ya go. Embrace it fearlessly! 51 + 16 equals love!! 
http://www.carbonated.tv/entertainm...-pink-dog-creepy-old-husband-calls-her-iconic


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:


> Here it is ladies! The pic that showcased the FRESH Bell Pepper...
> 
> Your welcome ladies!!
> 
> **Walks out licking Lollipop**



Thanks for the explanation doll!


----------



## rock_girl

JT may have brought sexy back, but I vote for brining the serpent arm band back... Our girl is kind enough to model correct placement and appropriate attire for just such an accessory!

May I go so far as to suggest a ring pop for our girl?!?  Who doesn't love a lollipop that doubles as jewelry...??  

**spins in lucite heels, tosses hair, and sashays off with ring pop**


----------



## CobaltBlu

rock_girl said:


> JT may have brought sexy back, but I vote for brining the serpent arm band back... Our girl is kind enough to model correct placement and appropriate attire for just such an accessory!
> 
> May I go so far as to suggest a ring pop for our girl?!?  *Who doesn't love a lollipop that doubles as jewelry...?? *
> 
> **spins in lucite heels, tosses hair, and sashays off with ring pop**



Doll, this post is just incredible. 

*steals rock_girls ringpop and sprints off in scotchgarded Promiscuous Lustfullness (TM)  boots (pictured below and sometimes available at overstock.com)*


----------



## tweegy

rock_girl said:


> JT may have brought sexy back, but I vote for brining the serpent arm band back... Our girl is kind enough to model correct placement and appropriate attire for just such an accessory!
> 
> May I go so far as to suggest a ring pop for our girl?!?  Who doesn't love a lollipop that doubles as jewelry...??
> 
> **spins in lucite heels, tosses hair, and sashays off with ring pop**








Doll, I-I.... Just one thing that can describe your post! Aah-mazing!! Rilly!!  CB, you seeing this? Am I dreaming or is this reality?? A ring pop??!!! Just Genius! You-....OMG!! You just earned your self a Grade A pumpkin doll!!!! 

And no need to ask.... it's also FRESH!! 







**applies volumizing spray to already fluffed hair***


----------



## rock_girl

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, this post is just incredible.
> 
> *steals rock_girls ringpop and sprints off in scotchgarded Promiscuous Lustfullness (TM)  boots (pictured below and sometimes available at overstock.com)*



I appreciate the kind words Doll!  I brought ring pops for all the dolls, and a special one for our girl...shaped like a heart!  Cuz we know she's got a big one...  I made sure to use the same color setting as the dye she uses for the Chinese Crested!  



tweegy said:


> Doll, I-I.... Just one thing that can describe your post! Aah-mazing!! Rilly!!  CB, you seeing this? Am I dreaming or is this reality?? A ring pop??!!! Just Genius! You-....OMG!! You just earned your self a Grade A pumpkin doll!!!!
> 
> And no need to ask.... it's also FRESH!!
> 
> **applies volumizing spray to already fluffed hair***



Thanks Doll, and awesome GIF!  I gave up trying to learn the Kartrashian way....I think our girl is much more Rilll, a role model I can aspire to!  I am new, but I am a quick learner!!

Ummm...not sure about the pumpkin, though it does look FRESH! 

**Pulls up knee socks, grabs leash & pumpkin, and twirls off into the sunset like freshly spun cotton candy (also available as a fragrance for rill dolls)**


----------



## Bag Fetish

B. Jara said:


> I think I spy a nip slip...



Sure looks like it. Because her boobs aren't thAt big... She has a very double padded bra on..

If you look at some of her side view her boob doesn't fill out the bra

See normal boobs


----------



## Bag Fetish

buzzytoes said:


> She looks so much younger and more normal with no makeup on.



She actually looks normal/pretty with no makeup


----------



## CobaltBlu

rock_girl said:


> I appreciate the kind words Doll!  I brought ring pops for all the dolls, and a special one for our girl...shaped like a heart!  Cuz we know she's got a big one...  I made sure to use the same color setting as the dye she uses for the Chinese Crested!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doll, and awesome GIF!  I gave up trying to learn the Kartrashian way....I think our girl is much more Rilll, a role model I can aspire to!  I am new, but I am a quick learner!!
> 
> Ummm...not sure about the pumpkin, though it does look FRESH!
> 
> **Pulls up knee socks, grabs leash & pumpkin, and *twirls off into the sunset like freshly spun cotton candy* (also available as a fragrance for rill dolls)**



Doll! Awesome! 

*salaciously sucks ring pop*


----------



## gfairenoughh

Bag Fetish said:


> She actually looks normal/pretty with no makeup



Agreed! She has a great body too!


----------



## Sternchen

She looks really good without makeup.


----------



## tweegy

Thats her natural glow from friskly laying on the floor..


** Whisk-fully eats freshly spun cotton candy**


----------



## pukasonqo

do you think this would make a nice courtney 101 bag?


----------



## pukasonqo

and last,but not least:


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> do you think this would make a nice courtney 101 bag?





pukasonqo said:


> and last,but not least:



Doll you've built quite a starter kit there!! Good job!!! Might I suggest a reptile themed arm band also?


----------



## pukasonqo

Will search for that and sugar free gum! Any flavour for the gum??
Glad you like it, it might also double as a survival kit!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> Will search for that and sugar free gum! Any flavour for the gum??
> Glad you like it, it might also double as a survival kit!



I think the important thing on the gum is that it is sugar free and you are able to blow big bubbles.. Maybe someone can confirm this... 

I like the way you're thinking!! It can also work for the days your red bell pepper is not feeling very FRESH.. 

*adjusts ponytails*


----------



## pukasonqo

so we can always be rill to ourselves and our rill life doll!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> so we can always be rill to ourselves and our rill life doll!



Doll amaze find!!! And what an appropriate choice in gum!! Like rilly I had to question whether this was reality for a minute!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

RING POPS!!! LMAO I totally forgot about those!!!


----------



## tweegy

That's why we owe our fair maiden Courtney soo much doll! She reminds us of the lustrous happy things we've lost! 

*combs pink poodle*


----------



## rock_girl

pukasonqo said:


> do you think this would make a nice courtney 101 bag?





pukasonqo said:


> so we can always be rill to ourselves and our rill life doll!



Fabulous idea Doll!!  Maybe add a bottle of sunless tanner?  Gotta maintain that all American girl glow!





tweegy said:


> I think the important thing on the gum is that it is sugar free and you are able to blow big bubbles.. Maybe someone can confirm this...
> 
> I like the way you're thinking!! It can also work for the days your red bell pepper is not feeling very FRESH..
> 
> *adjusts ponytails*



Bible!  The bigger the bubbles the better... Like the size of your head kind of big!!

**checks reflection in store front window, admires tan, and makes sultry face at own reflection**


----------



## tweegy

Signs of her Serpent armband showing. She tweeted congrats to Perez..

Courtney Stodden &#8207;@CourtneyStodden
@PerezHilton For the frisky father; Fabulous & fantastic fulfillment has found its way into your faithfully fun fold forever! Your friend CS
 View conversation  


Tweet sponsored by the letter 'F'


----------



## Lisbet1388

oh my word lol


----------



## Slavisa

^ she tweeted a normal one first & Perez asked her for another one for old times sake!


----------



## pukasonqo

I am so flabbergasted and fluxmonxed by the febrile use of the letter F that i am sultrily strutting away while lustily blowing sugar free bubble gum bubbles...


----------



## gillianna

But a big lollipop like the one she was carrying in her picture walking down the street surely will last longer then a ring pop?


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> I am so flabbergasted and fluxmonxed by the febrile use of the letter F that i am sultrily strutting away while lustily blowing sugar free bubble gum bubbles...



I just hope that fulfilling and feverishly flawless tweet is a sign of more fascinating friskiness to come...**Adjusts knee high leggings**


----------



## tweegy

gillianna said:


> But a big lollipop like the one she was carrying in her picture walking down the street surely will last longer then a ring pop?



You're right doll! Because for long sultry walks on a fiery hot day it is always best to strut with a giant lollipop instead of a ring pop to keep up your electrifying walk!

XOXO


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:


> Signs of her Serpent armband showing. She tweeted congrats to Perez..
> 
> Courtney Stodden &rlm;@CourtneyStodden
> @PerezHilton For the frisky father; Fabulous & fantastic fulfillment has found its way into your faithfully fun fold forever! Your friend CS
> View conversation
> 
> Tweet sponsored by the letter 'F'





pukasonqo said:


> I am so flabbergasted and fluxmonxed by the febrile use of the letter F that i am sultrily strutting away while lustily blowing sugar free bubble gum bubbles...





tweegy said:


> I just hope that fulfilling and feverishly flawless tweet is a sign of more fascinating friskiness to come...**Adjusts knee high leggings**



PFFFFTTTT..... That's all I got for F's today (so tired)!

Our girl never gets tired.... What's her secret?


----------



## pukasonqo

could this be her secret?


----------



## Sasha2012

Casual workout attire.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sasha2012 said:


> Casual workout attire.



 you can tell she has some added padding in there... 
too many lumps and bumps..


----------



## elynnin

B. Jara said:


> I think I spy a nip slip...



Anyone think she looks like lindsay lohan here?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Are those platform sneakers?


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Casual workout attire.





CobaltBlu said:


> Are those platform sneakers?



Doll - Of course they are!! How else do you werk at keeping it all FRESH!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll - Of course they are!! How else do you werk at keeping it all FRESH!



LOL...My bad. Of course they are. 

*combs furry kitten heels*


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think we missed this interview, dolls. Grab a lusciously lascivious lollipop (or ringpop) and turn off those garden hoses and read along . . .

The article is here, and is entitled "In Defense of Courtney Stodden"




> The perfect performance artist, Stodden has been a vocal proponent of LGBT youth, their safety from bullying, the importance of their acceptance. Perhaps that's one reason she was recently named Best New Hollywood Starlet at West Hollywoods WeHo's Who&#8217;s Who. We caught up with the triple hyphenate.
> *
> Diane Anderson-Minshall: I watched you on Couples Therapy last year and was riveted. In the end, was doing the show beneficial?*
> Courtney Stodden: It actually was. From the moment my hubby, Doug, and I entered the Couples Therapy house, we stole the show. The entire series revolved around us, causing the other couples to focus more on my marriage rather than making their own marriages the priority. We had to deal with their judgments, negative energy, and unkind attitudes on a daily basis, which actually brought Doug and I closer together. My marriage is stronger than ever since the show and I'm grateful for the experience.
> 
> *You felt bullied while on set and said that one of the reasons you didn&#8217;t want to take it is because you want to show gay kids they don&#8217;t have to be bullied either. Can you tell me more about that?*
> From day one, I was faced with an atmosphere that was filled with negativity toward not only my unconventional marriage, but my appearance. It got so bad, that I was practically "bullied" into having to conform myself to please the other castmates. I don't believe in giving in to change when it comes to other peoples opinions about your life, your dress, or what you stand for, as long as you aren't hurting anybody. We are all of us individuals, and deserve our rights as human beings to live our lives and to express ourselves the way we want to.
> *
> One of the things straight guys complain about (your exaggerated femininity and sexy wardrobe) is actually something gay men love about you. Do you have a lot of gay fans?*
> The gay community is extremely important to, not only my work, but to my heart. I have so many beautiful gay friends and fans that I can profoundly connect with and humbly support.
> *
> You debuted your new video for &#8220;Reality&#8221; at Eleven in West Hollywood earlier this month. What was that experience like?*
> Oh my goodness, I had the best time at club Eleven in WeHo! I couldn't have celebrated the release of my sexy new single at a better place.
> *
> Some of the cast of RuPaul&#8217;s Drag Race, like Willam Belli, were at your debut. Who had the bigger hair and makeup? You or them?*
> Hmm, I think it was a toss up &#8212; we all looked smokin' hot.



Also, I found a workout picture on her twitter. You can thank me later :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

See- _This_ is why she is the Red Bell Pepper Goddess she is...she just, like continues to help and be a true inspiration for others!! 

**Empties a can of hairspray in fluffed hair**


----------



## tweegy

...And now some more words from the woman wives on facebook envy:


She's...like an old soul....and stuff..



> The teen bride tells RumorFix, I look back to the pin-up days  Jayne Mansfield, Brigitte Bardot, Marilyn Monroe, and those beautiful iconic women. And  feel like I am [iconic]. I feel like Im different, I married young. Those women were old souls, and I feel like I can connect with them. We are both old souls and were having fun, and being glamorous and flirty.



http://rumorfix.com/2013/03/courtney-stodden-im-an-icon-just-like-marilyn-monroe-jayne-mansfield/


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> ...And now some more words from the woman wives on facebook envy:
> 
> 
> She's...like an old soul....and stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> http://rumorfix.com/2013/03/courtney-stodden-im-an-icon-just-like-marilyn-monroe-jayne-mansfield/



She literally is. And 100% RILL and all American. 
Didnt we all love when Marilyn and Jayne hosted Frisky Fridays?


Like Courtney, their bell peppers were always 100 fresh!!

And look who I found sporting a sensationally sensuous serpent armband!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She literally is. And 100% RILL and all American.
> Didnt we all love when Marilyn and Jayne hosted Frisky Fridays?
> 
> 
> Like Courtney, their bell peppers were always 100 fresh!!
> 
> And look who I found sporting a sensationally sensuous serpent armband!
> 
> anjouclothing.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/cp.jpg?w=500&h=579



Doll, you don't kid! They were all like one spirit!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Doll, you don't kid! They were all like one spirit!!


I like how Courtney has updated Marilyn's look with the addition of a fresh red pepper vs an apple!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, you don't kid! They were all like one spirit!!



Clearly you cannot be iconic without FRESH produce. So many young girls ignore this primary tenet of icon-hood.


----------



## tweegy

Doll, I cannot believe we ever for ONE second doubted our Courtneys FRESHness... She was obviously on top of it from day uno!!

She knows that the way to achieve true Icon status is only by way of Fresh Fruit...

I can only hope all the other non-believers realize the error in their ways and see the truth...


----------



## pukasonqo

this thread rilly makes me smile!
sashays away in tight black lycra pants to go and fluff blond tresses and retouch pink poodles fur while sensuously chewing sugar free pink bubble gum (not sure about teasingly biting on fresh bell peppers so i will leave that for the experts)


----------



## CobaltBlu

pukasonqo said:


> this thread rilly makes me smile!
> sashays away in tight black lycra pants to go and fluff blond tresses and retouch pink poodles fur while sensuously chewing sugar free pink bubble gum (not sure about teasingly biting on fresh bell peppers so i will leave that for the experts)



Doll, dont bite the FRESH red bell peppers, just arrange them alluringly adjacent to your....abdomen? well...you get the idea.

*side-eyes significantly older husband while thumbing through thesaurus*


----------



## pukasonqo

gotcha!
will arrange rilly fresh bell peppers alluringly next to "stomach" (that is same as abdomen isn't it?)
(fluffs blonde tresses while sexily blowing bubble gum bubbles)


----------



## tweegy

Doll the first rule of the FRESH bell pepper is that it is always FRESH this is to ensure it is original and truly FRESH. We don't want any fake FRESH bell peppers now do we? 

I may also add that a FRESH bell pepper is always a sure way of accentuating your frisky floor poses! 

*kicks up lucite heels and twirls out*


----------



## chinableu

Doug is lookin' rough.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 7)


----------



## Slavisa

What is this new bling she is sporting? Has Doug finally got a royalties cheque?


----------



## tweegy

Can anyone ID the shoes and bag!!!!??????


*licks lollipop*


----------



## ByeKitty

Her hair keeps getting whiter...


----------



## shiny_things

Slavisa said:


> What is this new bling she is sporting? Has Doug finally got a royalties cheque?



That's what I was thinking.

Someone needs to tell Doug he doesn't have to live in that leather jacket and hat.


----------



## tweegy

And here is 2014's Oscar nominee putting all other faux actresses to shame!! 




I think its safe to say that Courtland is just not RILL...


----------



## iluvmybags

tweegy said:


> And now! For your viewing pleasure! I present:


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 14)


----------



## MCF

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 14)



In this outfit, I feel like she could be the lead in Billy Idol's "White Wedding" music video.


----------



## Sasha2012

The brunette lady is her mom.


----------



## SophiaLee

With no makeup/minimal makeup she actually looks really pretty. Why so trashy?


----------



## erinrose

Has she graduated high school? Does she even have a driver´s licence? :wondering


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Which is worse, Courtney & Doug or Speidi?


----------



## erinrose

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Which is worse, Courtney & Doug or Speidi?


 
Think it might be a tie


----------



## CobaltBlu

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Which is worse, Courtney & Doug or Speidi?



Define "worse" :lolots:


----------



## chinableu

She always looks so unhappy.  

I feel sorry for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Car wash and no this isn't a photo shoot.



> Courtney Stodden makes the most of the hot weather in Los Angeles by donning a hot pink bikini to wash her car on the driveway of the Hollywood Hills on March 16, 2013.


----------



## sabrunka

Her bra/swimsuit tops are such a joke, they're so big that they look horrible on her and it's obvious that they don't fit properly! She would look much better if she got things in her size.


----------



## bag-mania

Does she ever do anything without a Starbucks cup?


----------



## pukasonqo

reminds me of that pink song and video were she is setting up jessica simpson et al...what was it called?


----------



## Bag Fetish

sabrunka said:


> Her bra/swimsuit tops are such a joke, they're so big that they look horrible on her and it's obvious that they don't fit properly! She would look much better if she got things in her size.


 she needs them bigger before when she is out she over stuffs them to make them look huge. She isnt that big at all .


----------



## Bag Fetish

She is hoping Heff will pick her up for Playboy!  Hubby shops these photo's for sure.


----------



## shiny_things

I've come to a conclusion about Ms Stodden:

a) this is a massive wind up and any day now she'll turn around and let us all in on it.
b) she is mentally unwell
c) she really is who she portrays and will end up in porn within the next two years.

There's a part of me that still thinks it might be a).


----------



## Bag Fetish

shiny_things said:


> I've come to a conclusion about Ms Stodden:
> 
> a) this is a massive wind up and any day now she'll turn around and let us all in on it.
> b) she is mentally unwell
> c) she really is who she portrays and will end up in porn within the next two years.
> 
> There's a part of me that still thinks it might be a).



 Has she not already said she wants to do porn but because of her age no one will take her on?  Maybe i'm wrong.

I'm sure that is why is with who's she's with..  
I see her as our next *JENNA JAMISON*   I already see her as a young *Shawna Sands*

But Im sure this is the reason for her photo's..  hubby is hoping for a nice portfolio to shop around ......


----------



## PinkTruffle

well at least her body looks good, everything is always a mess.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She cracks me up.


----------



## ShoreGrl

First of all, I can't believe our fresh bell pepper got pushed all the way back to page 4. *takes tissue out of bra to wipe tears*

Second, well, I have no words.

http://www.eonline.com/news/404018/courtney-stodden-poses-nude-for-girls-and-corpses-says-mag-fits-her-personality-perfectly


----------



## pukasonqo

off to suck some lollypops, need a sugar fix after seeing that pic!


----------



## Coco Belle

I need a drink


----------



## chowlover2

I need to bleach my eyeballs and read the Bible!


----------



## sabrunka

Lol.... oh...


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## CobaltBlu

ShoreGrl said:


> First of all, I can't believe our fresh bell pepper got pushed all the way back to page 4. *takes tissue out of bra to wipe tears*
> 
> Second, well, I have no words.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/404018/courtney-stodden-poses-nude-for-girls-and-corpses-says-mag-fits-her-personality-perfectly



This has to be an april fools prank, right? That cant be a RILL magazine!


----------



## lolas

WTF??!! :weird:


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> This has to be an april fools prank, right? That cant be a RILL magazine!



Ohhhhhh it is so rill. So so rill. 

I was browsing dlisted.com on my personal laptop when I saw this story (i.e. not at work), so I could click through to check out the mag without getting fired... it's been around for a while... available in comic book stores and the like.

Takes all kinds etc. etc.

Thankfully, afaik I am not personally acquainted with any such kinds.
If I am, hopefully none of them will ever discuss their love of dead bodies + nekkid "teen" brides with me.


----------



## chantal1922

What in the world....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Never mind.


----------



## lolas

Time to bury the peppers,& retire the arm serpent....she's not coming back from THIS mess. 

No interviews,magazine pictorials, reality show,"classy" playboy spread,no "nutting", after this mess. She's done. Is there anything lower than this other than porn? 

I seriously hope she DOES NOT go that route, but its not looking good.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lolas said:


> Is there anything lower than this other than porn?



Necrophiliac porn.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Necrophiliac porn.



Animals?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Animals?



Corpses. 

Zoophilia is animals.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Corpses.
> 
> Zoophilia is animals.



I know. but it was asked if there was anything lower than necrophilia, so I said animals, hope she doesn't sink that low! Beastiality, yuck!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I know. but it was asked if there was anything lower than necrophilia, so I said animals, hope she doesn't sink that low! Beastiality, yuck!



Oh gotcha. Uh, yeah, don't even know what the hierarchy of grossness is once you get down that low.


----------



## lolas

Omg the world is just sick  I suppose the people that are into that,are also into zombie brides!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow....her mom must be RILL proud.  And her dad must be....something.....


----------



## natalie78

How in the world did this thread end up all the way back on page 7?  Has our favorite girl not been out lately?


----------



## Sasha2012

Out for lunch with her mom/manager Krista Stodden and Beverly Hills plastic surgeon Dr. Tim Nevin at restaurant Villa Blanca. (April 26)


----------



## pukasonqo

sad,this girl reminds me of lolo ferrari...and that wasn't a happy story!


----------



## bagee

I like the bag she's carrying ? Does anyone know what it is?!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

she needs to stop over stuffing her bra...


----------



## Sasha2012

Her padded bra started to sag at one point but she kept her composure like a champ.


----------



## Echoes

Who does Mom remind you of?  She looks familiar somehow.


----------



## PinkTruffle

In some of those photos her bra makes her boobs look like saggy granny boobs


----------



## DivineMissM

Echoes said:


> Who does Mom remind you of?  She looks familiar somehow.



 She sort of looks like Molly Shannon to me.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Bag Fetish said:


> she needs to stop over stuffing her bra...



I can totally see her cutlets peaking out of her neckline.


----------



## bagee

DesigningStyle said:


> I can totally see her cutlets peaking out of her neckline.



Lmao!!!


----------



## bagee

Does anyone know what that bag is that she's carrying??


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bagee said:


> Does anyone know what that bag is that she's carrying??



Going by the clothing and shoes she wears, it may be safe to say that is a no-name bag, maybe inspired by something a bit more high end? Just guessing.


----------



## DAP566

That's a damn shame when you look as old as your mother.


----------



## bagee

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Going by the clothing and shoes she wears, it may be safe to say that is a no-name bag, maybe inspired by something a bit more high end? Just guessing.



Yea...that crossed my mind! Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her bag looks like something you'd see at DSW like Jessica Simpson or Big Buddha.


----------



## fashion16

Looks like a valentino wannabe.


----------



## bagee

fashion16 said:


> Looks like a valentino wannabe.



Thinking you're right.


----------



## bagee

Sasha2012 said:


> Her bag looks like something you'd see at DSW like Jessica Simpson or Big Buddha.



No. Its neither of those.but thanks.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bag Fetish said:


> she needs to stop over stuffing her bra...









Train wreck outfit .. sag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

PinkTruffle said:


> In some of those photos her bra makes her boobs look like saggy granny boobs



its because she over stuffs her bra. 
I think she wears a padded bra but then adds padding/cuttles and another bra


----------



## Bag Fetish

Why doesnt she just get large implants .. i am sure they are a "business Expense"


----------



## Sasha2012

Beverly Hills (April 29)


----------



## chowlover2

" runs from thread weeping for the missing serpent armband"...


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> " runs from thread weeping for the missing serpent armband"...



It would have really made this outfit pop, doll.

At least we can still count on her to let her strap fall down her arm.

*listlessly applies Scotchgard (TM) to stripper boots*


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> It would have really made this outfit pop, doll.
> 
> At least we can still count on her to let her strap fall down her arm.
> 
> *listlessly applies Scotchgard (TM) to stripper boots*


 That and the pink poodle... I guess we should be thankful for small favors, thank heavens she is not wearing flats. If that were to ever happen I swear I would put my head in the oven.

"snaps gum and sighs for good old days."


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> That and the pink poodle... I guess we should be thankful for small favors, thank heavens she is not wearing flats. If that were to ever happen I swear I would put my head in the oven.
> 
> "snaps gum and sighs for good old days."



I hope that gum is sugar free, doll.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> I hope that gum is sugar free, doll.


 Is there anything else?


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Is there anything else?




Nope. Just watch out for jealous haters....


----------



## redney

chowlover2 said:


> " runs from thread weeping for the missing serpent armband"...


you beat me to it. I also mourn the clear bra strap.

At least the frosted pink lipstick is back.


----------



## chowlover2

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## DesigningStyle

redney said:


> you beat me to it. I also mourn the clear bra strap.
> 
> At least the frosted pink lipstick is back.



Wonder if she was buying the lipstick at the MAC counter...


----------



## natalie78

For rill...


----------



## bagee

DesigningStyle said:


> Wonder if she was buying the lipstick at the MAC counter...



Why at the MAC counter??


----------



## DesigningStyle

bagee said:


> Why at the MAC counter??



Because in that photo a couple posts back, she is clearly getting a small MAC bag at the counter.  See


----------



## bagee

DesigningStyle said:


> Because in that photo a couple posts back, she is clearly getting a small MAC bag at the counter.  See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164510



LoL.....I didn't see that! Too funny!


----------



## CobaltBlu

DesigningStyle said:


> Because in that photo a couple posts back, she is clearly getting a small MAC bag at the counter.  See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164510





bagee said:


> LoL.....I didn't see that! Too funny!




Wow, its so easy to pick up these kinds of details without that pesky serpent armband grabbing all the attention. Maybe our All American Girl is onto something here....


*combs fur kitten heels and pops sugarfree gum*


----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping at Kitson Kids on Robertson Boulevard in Beverly Hills (May 7)


----------



## StylishFarmer

She's in a kids shop with her a$$ hanging out??? Cla$$y.


----------



## pukasonqo

there is always hope...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those shoes are ridiculous...lol...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shawna sand in the making..... She needs to get on the same page as "BACK door teen mom"...


----------



## Sasha2012

Launch of Maggie Barry's new M8 Urban collection (May 8)


----------



## bagee

She is nasty creepy.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bagee said:


> She is nasty creepy.



LOL! She is so thirsty but is sinking lower and lower.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Aaand that black bra under that gold getup is huge and looks ridiculous!


----------



## mockinglee

Just how many bras can a girl wear at one time? She has _at least_ two under there.


----------



## StylishFarmer

This girl is so pathetic that its become sad.. tragic sad... 

It's beyond ridiculous. Seriously, it's like she is being prostituted by her husband and mother. Shame on them. Just how much can a girl her age know? 

But... 

Back to the outfit.. Oh dear!!


----------



## elynnin

Does she not look like a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT PERSON!? I didn't even recognize her...


----------



## Bag*Snob

She looks so old. She is only 18.


----------



## bagee

Her mom let her get married she was 16?? They should have locked mom up.....who's mother would approve of that?


----------



## Sasha2012

Dan Tana's Restaurant in West Hollywood (May 12)


----------



## Bag Fetish

She needs to realize that her over stuffing her bra looks ridiculous...
Hubby should just get some nice implants and call it a day.. 

She looks silly.... 
Not to mention he looks like he parading his nutty out of control teenager (ho) daughter around. 
At
Least if she had implants she looked better . (If that is possible)


----------



## qudz104

i dare say, facewise, she looks similar in age to her hubby, which is sad, considering shes decades younger...


----------



## sabrunka

Yep, was going to say, she looks about 40 in these photos which is tragic.  Also, her boobs look saggy and nasty in every photo from the damn over-sized bras and padding.  How can she think that looks good? She must also have some sort of mental issue.  For her frame, she would look perfect with her natural boobs.  Just looks so fake and gross.


----------



## bagee

He looks like a Pervy freak! Yuck!


----------



## Florasun

I feel sorry for her. She is going to end up being a low budget porn star thanks to her mother and pervy husband. She is too young to realize what kind of life she is headed for, but her mom and hubby should know and try to give her some guidance.


----------



## Kansashalo

She is tragic.....


----------



## bagee

I think her mom helped push her into this! She let her marry this creep and she was 16? I think they're all sick!


----------



## Sasha2012

bagee said:


> I think her mom helped push her into this! She let her marry this creep and she was 16? I think they're all sick!



Her mom is also her manager.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're all loons.


----------



## harleyNemma

This thread is a Gawker's Paradise.


----------



## rock_girl

As wack-a-doodle as this family/couple is, I yearn for the days when our All American Girl was wholesome and FRESH!  

*adjusts serpent arm band and saunters lasciviously out of room with pink pup*


----------



## bagee

Sasha2012 said:


> Her mom is also her manager.



That's just ewwwwww !!!


----------



## bagee

rock_girl said:


> As wack-a-doodle as this family/couple is, I yearn for the days when our All American Girl was wholesome and FRESH!
> 
> *adjusts serpent arm band and saunters lasciviously out of room with pink pup*



LoL......I agree!


----------



## bagee

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They're all loons.



True this!


----------



## Sasha2012

'Sizzling Summer' event in West Hollywood (May 16)

Her mom is the lady in the last picture.


----------



## Sternchen

Way to match foundation with skin color! 

Her mama must be so proud


----------



## CherryKitty

Courtney would be so much prettier without the tacky bleach blonde hair colour. A simple, darker blonde would favor her much more.


----------



## CherryKitty

And from her lifestyle and such, by the time she _is _40, she's going to be looking really rough. Probably in the next 10-15 years she'll start deteriorating.


----------



## kateincali

file this under things i wish i didn't know...

http://www.eonline.com/news/420021/courtney-stodden-i-have-a-sex-tape

*Courtney Stodden: I Have a Sex Tape* 
*
Courtney Stodden* isn't afraid to flaunt her skimpily clad body for the cameras in public. And apparently, she has no qualms about wearing even less for the cameras in private.

Surprise,  surprise: The provocative teen bride reveals exclusively to E! News  that she's made a sex tape. Butbefore you start girding for a brouhaha of *Farrah Abraham*  proportionsthe 18-year-old adds that the video, which reportedly  features her solo and was supposedly shot recently after she turned 18,  is private.

The tape, Stodden tells us at the Shekhar Rahate  fashion show in Los Angeles Thursday, is "not out in the media" nor is  it on her computer, and she advises wannabe hackers not to get their  hopes up. 

"Hackers, don't even go there cause you'll find nothing," *Doug Hutchison*'s wife tells us about poking around her computer.

As  for what's on the tape, it's "just me," she claims, adding that it  wasn't shot too long ago. "I turned 18 in August, so you do the math."

The buxom blonde declined to give any more details"I don't  want to put any images in people's mind; I'm gonna leave it up to you  guys to think what you want"but insisted she has no plans to release  it.

"No, this is personal," she says.

She also sounded off on whether a _Playboy_ spread might be in her future.

"They  haven't seen any nude photos of me yetI haven't submitted any to  them," she claims, adding that she just did a nude photo shoot for a  U.K. magazine, which she didn't name.

"You can keep it classy and be naked at the same time."

When it comes to the no-holds-barred Stodden, we'll let fansboth keen and skepticalbe the judge of that.

*Reporting by Chris Hall*


----------



## Sasha2012

^ Least surprising news of the day


----------



## chowlover2

I am going to read my Bible!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL...

I dont know what to say.


----------



## Echoes

Sasha2012 said:


> Her mom is the lady in the last picture.


Is it just me or does the mother look younger?


----------



## HauteMama

Her mother is wearing a dress that's dragging on the ground, bras straps showing and black socks/hose with sandals (FLAT sandals?). It is no wonder that Courtney dresses in such a classy and pulled together way.


----------



## bagee

The whole lot of them look like trailer trash!!


----------



## harleyNemma

CherryKitty said:


> Courtney would be so much prettier without the tacky bleach blonde hair colour. A simple, darker blonde would favor her much more.



But that would clash with the 10-inch platforms and frosted pink lipstick. So, it wouldn't work.  Tacky Blonde is way better for her.


----------



## harleyNemma

faith_ann said:


> *file this under things i wish i didn't know...*
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/420021/courtney-stodden-i-have-a-sex-tape
> 
> *Courtney Stodden: I Have a Sex Tape*
> *
> Courtney Stodden* isn't afraid to flaunt her skimpily clad body for the cameras in public. And apparently, she has no qualms about wearing even less for the cameras in private.
> 
> Surprise,  surprise: The provocative teen bride reveals exclusively to E! News  that she's made a sex tape. Butbefore you start girding for a brouhaha of *Farrah Abraham*  proportionsthe 18-year-old adds that the video, which reportedly  features her solo and was supposedly shot recently after she turned 18,  is private.
> 
> The tape, Stodden tells us at the Shekhar Rahate  fashion show in Los Angeles Thursday, is "not out in the media" nor is  it on her computer, and she advises wannabe hackers not to get their  hopes up.
> 
> "Hackers, don't even go there cause you'll find nothing," *Doug Hutchison*'s wife tells us about poking around her computer.
> 
> As  for what's on the tape, it's "just me," she claims, adding that it  wasn't shot too long ago. "I turned 18 in August, so you do the math."
> 
> The buxom blonde declined to give any more details"I don't  want to put any images in people's mind; I'm gonna leave it up to you  guys to think what you want"but insisted she has no plans to release  it.
> 
> "No, this is personal," she says.
> 
> She also sounded off on whether a _Playboy_ spread might be in her future.
> 
> "They  haven't seen any nude photos of me yetI haven't submitted any to  them," she claims, adding that she just did a nude photo shoot for a  U.K. magazine, which she didn't name.
> 
> "You can keep it classy and be naked at the same time."
> 
> When it comes to the no-holds-barred Stodden, we'll let fansboth keen and skepticalbe the judge of that.
> 
> *Reporting by Chris Hall*



I think we knew all along. We just didn't really want (need?) confirmation....


----------



## qudz104

Echoes said:


> Is it just me or does the mother look younger?



Courtney looks like her moms grandmother.


----------



## bagee

LoL.....oh the poor thing!


----------



## Florasun

harleyNemma said:


> But that would clash with the 10-inch platforms and frosted pink lipstick. So, it wouldn't work.  Tacky Blonde is way better for her.



 
This girl is truly pathetic. It looks like she has only one pair of shoes, and that bathroom rug that she is wearing over her shoulders has seen better days. I'm guessing that, since a sex tape put Kim K and Paris Hilton on the map, she thinks she should have one too. Pretty soon all teenage girls will be wanting one!

And the mother's footwear. Seriously - is she from Seattle?

Err...   - I just looked it up. From Tacoma. Just south of Seattle. That explains the sandals and socks look.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Florasun said:


> This girl is truly pathetic. It looks like she has only one pair of shoes, and that bathroom rug that she is wearing over her shoulders has seen better days. I'm guessing that, since a sex tape put Kim K and Paris Hilton on the map, she thinks she should have one too. Pretty soon all teenage girls will be wanting one!
> 
> *And the mother's footwear. Seriously - is she from Seattle?
> 
> Err...   - I just looked it up. From Tacoma. Just south of Seattle. That explains the sandals and socks look.*




Sorry doll. You owe me a keyboard for this right here.
and I will be needing an additional glass of wine as well.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Sorry doll. You owe me a keyboard for this right here.
> and I will be needing an additional glass of wine as well.



How about a fifth of Tequila?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Omg her mom wearing hose with open toed sandals!! Someone get her and her daughter stylists! Those hooker heels of Courtney's need.to.go, seriously!


----------



## ByeKitty

I need to stop opening this thread... This girl is either kidding, or she's insane.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're insane. It's actually sad.


----------



## PurseNut911

This girl looks like all kinds of nasty. Blech.


----------



## Florasun

CobaltBlu said:


> Sorry doll. You owe me a keyboard for this right here.
> and I will be needing an additional glass of wine as well.





chowlover2 said:


> How about a fifth of Tequila?



Okay, now I have a mental image of Tamra and Vicky from RHOC. WOO-HOO!


----------



## Echoes

Way back earlier in this thread, somebody mentioned Angelyne.  I'd never heard of her, but then noticed the Pink mess in the B-movie flick "Earth Girls Are Easy" with Geena Davis.

Looked OK back then in a cartoonish way, but Sheesh, what a mess now!


----------



## shiny_things

Florasun said:


> I feel sorry for her. She is going to end up being a low budget porn star thanks to her mother and pervy husband. She is too young to realize what kind of life she is headed for, but her mom and hubby should know and try to give her some guidance.



Uh-huh, they are exploiting her. She may be going along with it, but she is far too young and naive to realise the great implications of it all and the reality of what is happening.

There is no way this is having a happy ending.


----------



## pukasonqo

She reminds me of ana nicole smith and lolo ferrari, sadly there was no happy ending for either of them...


----------



## loves

this bunch makes great entertainment. they are so ridiculous i cannot keep away


----------



## Sasha2012

At The Grove in West Hollywood with her manager-mother Krista Stodden (May 18)


----------



## sabrunka

Sasha2012 said:


> At The Grove in West Hollywood with her manager-mother Krista Stodden (May 18)




Ahahaha the leaf on her head


----------



## bagee

Oh m gee! Are those the one and only pair of shoes she owns?!!! They are so fugly!!!!


----------



## Waffle65

She is so trashy.


----------



## Coco Belle

I love that she's hitched her tube top up at the bottom. Lol.

Also, if you're going to do the fold-up-the-hem-to-expose-more-flesh trick a la every Catholic school girl ever, at least check to see that your mismatched overstuffed bra isn't showing as a result.

*buffs nails*


----------



## bagee

Coco Belle said:


> I love that she's hitched her tube top up at the bottom. Lol.
> 
> Also, if you're going to do the fold-up-the-hem-to-expose-more-flesh trick a la every Catholic school girl ever, at least check to see that your mismatched overstuffed bra isn't showing as a result.
> 
> *buffs nails*



Lol....so true!


----------



## SWlife

Shauna Sand lucite hooker shoes. Maybe there was a bleached blonde brawl and the winner took the shoes.


----------



## bagee

gacats said:


> Shauna Sand lucite hooker shoes. Maybe there was a bleached blonde brawl and the winner took the shoes.



Well she must have beat her good because she never takes them off?!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Celebrating their 2nd Wedding Anniversary at Disneyland (May 21)


----------



## PinkTruffle

She decided to wear those shoes to Disneyland???


----------



## chowlover2

I can't figure out what she sees in him...


----------



## StylishFarmer

If I saw them at Disneyland, I'd be calling security and telling them some creepy old man is kidnapping a child... 

But anyway.. How appropriate, celebrating at Disneyland.. after all , she is still a child and he is her 'daddy'

*shudders*


----------



## SWlife

Sasha2012 said:


> Source: DM
> 
> Celebrating their 2nd Wedding Anniversary at Disneyland (May 21)



Well, I'm totally creeped out........


----------



## Sternchen

Kudos to her if she can walk all day in those shoes


----------



## Sassys

*Not so natural after all! Courtney Stodden undergoes boob job after boasting she was '100% surgery free'*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...b-job-boasting-100-surgery-free.html#comments
She once revealed that her body was '100% surgery free' after having an ultrasound on live television.
But now 18-year-old Courtney Stodden has had a change of heart after undergoing breast enhancement surgery in Los Angeles.

The teen bride was seen visiting Plastic surgeon Dr Stuart Linder for consultation and eventual surgery at the weekend.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rgoes-boob-job-boasting-100-surgery-free.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Oy vey! the last thing she needs is bigger breast.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sasha2012 said:


> Oy vey! the last thing she needs is bigger breast.



But she wasn't big to start with.. Average maybe. 
She just went out with an over stuffed bra... And at times 2 bras.


----------



## Bag Fetish

from this pic doesnt look like she went overly huge... 





 about time she did this .. it was sad to see her overly stuffed bra and her stuffing half falling out...


----------



## Bag Fetish

that is a whole lot of fake hair, I would like to see what she looks like without that rats nest.. 







 she's not very big naturally ..


----------



## Sasha2012

Bag Fetish said:


> from this pic doesnt look like she went overly huge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about time she did this .. it was sad to see her overly stuffed bra and her stuffing half falling out...



This is the before picture. I did't think she needed the enchancement because she has a tiny body frame but maybe this is better than her stuffing her bra and wearing struggle cutlets.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sasha2012 said:


> This is the before picture. I did't think she needed the enchancement because she has a tiny body frame but maybe this is better than her stuffing her bra and wearing struggle cutlets.



Did you watch the video...??  That black bra and strap were pull on her the bext day at her checkup. She admits to wearing add2 size VS bras... 
Went with 500cc high pro saline implants overfilled to 575cc . Was a c before will be a dd as she went under the muscle you lose 20-25% of
Volume going under. 
She will look better then before... She looked awful with add a size and cutlets..


----------



## erinrose

Her husband grosses me out like no other!


----------



## Bag Fetish

erinrose said:


> Her husband grosses me out like no other!



I agree, and if you watch the video it will gross you out more. Just a dirty old man..
He's going to get her into the porn industry.. For sure, and she is going to be his cash now...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hopefully she stops stuffing her bra now, but I have a feeling even with massive boobs she will still stuff her bra.   I agree, a boob job was the last thing she needed. But I expect nothing less of our darling Courtney.


----------



## pukasonqo

Not even a hospital stay stops this rrrril grrrrrl from dressing (in)appropiately!


----------



## qudz104

Oi vey.. Whats up with all the surgery pictures these days!! All the z list celebs want to be like farrah abraham or something...


----------



## erinrose

Bag Fetish said:


> I agree, and if you watch the video it will gross you out more. Just a dirty old man..
> He's going to get her into the porn industry.. For sure, and she is going to be his cash now...


 
I know I saw it. The way he looks at her and touches her is just plain nasty.  And how her mother is standing next to this craddle robber when the doctor is taking off the bandage and she´s topless is so disturbing to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Revealing her new DD's in Hollywood.


----------



## kittenslingerie

They are obviously too big, but they may look ok when the swelling goes down. However I truly doubt she will stop here, I predict an increase in the bust and a freak face in her near future.


----------



## Teemu

Is it normal to walk around like that with them so new and still wrapped up? Just seems like after a surgery you should rest and heal. What is that wrap for??


----------



## CobaltBlu

Teemu said:


> Is it normal to walk around like that with them so new and still wrapped up? Just seems like after a surgery you should rest and heal.* What is that wrap for??*




Attention.


----------



## Teemu

CobaltBlu said:


> Attention.



Touche'


----------



## B. Jara

Teemu said:


> Is it normal to walk around like that with them so new and still wrapped up? Just seems like after a surgery you should rest and heal. What is that wrap for??



The strap helps to push the implant down in the days after surgery. In the photo where she is sitting down, she is doing an exercise that helps to displace the implant in the pocket to keep the pocket larger than the implant and scar tissue flexible so it won't harden around the implant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:


> Attention.


----------



## Teemu

B. Jara said:


> The strap helps to push the implant down in the days after surgery. In the photo where she is sitting down, she is doing an exercise that helps to displace the implant in the pocket to keep the pocket larger than the implant and scar tissue flexible so it won't harden around the implant.



So, things that should be worn and done in private. Lol go figure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bag Fetish said:


> I agree, and if you watch the video it will gross you out more. Just a dirty old man..
> He's going to get her into the porn industry.. For sure, and she is going to be his cash now...



I'm actually more grossed out by her mother. As a mother, its your duty to protect your child, but it seems like her mother is a grade a certified pimp. Going right along with the cray cray.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


>




I'm dyin' at this GIF!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Those look like they hurt.


----------



## Bag Fetish

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm actually more grossed out by her mother. As a mother, its your duty to protect your child, but it seems like her mother is a grade a certified pimp. Going right along with the cray cray.



Remind you of mom karsashian????
Lol! 
Her mom is her manager too right?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're even worse than I thought they were going to be. Ow.


----------



## Jayne1

They _do_ look painful.  She was blessed with a fabulous figure... now she looks a bit odd.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Revealing her new DD's in Hollywood.



HELL no!!!!

This was only a matter of time though...


----------



## knics33

DC-Cutie said:


>


 
haha 

Her new boobs are making my chest hurt. 

Really this whole thing is sad... she is young and completely brainwashed. Her parents are scum.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Whyyy did she do that! They look really oversized.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Jayne1 said:


> They _do_ look painful.  She was blessed with a fabulous figure... now she looks a bit odd.



I totally agree. She does have a cute figure. These new bolt ons ruined it. Those are awful.  Any large implants are going to look fake on her because she's thin.
She'll be doing porn and stripping by the time she's 20..
really sad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her boobs look ridiculous..


----------



## Bag Fetish

TrinketTattle said:


> Whyyy did she do that! They look really oversized.



They are swollen.. As the swelling goes down they will look better.. They look better then her over stuffed bras she has been wearing..


----------



## Bag Fetish

ShoeFanatic said:


> I totally agree. She does have a cute figure. These new bolt ons ruined it. Those are awful.  Any large implants are going to look fake on her because she's thin.
> She'll be doing porn and stripping by the time she's 20..
> really sad.



I'm sure she wasn't going for a "natural" look. 
I have said before its not going to be long.. She is the next Jenna Jamison..


----------



## nooch

ShoeFanatic said:


> These new bolt ons ruined it.



Trying not to die@"bolt ons".


----------



## bunni is cute

really just makes me think of a young girl mutilating herself. so sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (June 21)


----------



## GCGDanielle




----------



## erinrose

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Los Angeles. (June 21)


 
Natural look? :lolots: 

That Doug guy looks like such a creep!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Why do they look bigger than the other day?


----------



## qudz104

They look huge! As someone else said, as they heal they may look better but for now they just dont look good... Id think she would want to rest up a bit till they looked good before getting photographed but then, who would remember her if she stayed out of the public eye for so long lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Doug needs to get higher platforms.  He looks like he's shrinking as her boobies get bigger.


----------



## DivineMissM

Still wearing multiple bras I see.


----------



## HauteMama

Wow. Holy disproportionate, Batman.


----------



## mockinglee

...and yet still can't figure out how to buy a bra that fits. Just say no to quadboob, girls. At this point, why even bother with a bra?


----------



## B. Jara

Bag*Snob said:


> Why do they look bigger than the other day?



She *just had surgery and she is back to push up bras and stuffing to make them even larger? This girl needs help....she really is desperate and sad. 

Not to mention she is going to screw up the "dropping" process by pushing the new implants up under her chin...


----------



## erinrose

Would not be suprised if she gets a larger size as soon as she can. She might even have wanted to go bigger this time but depending on your body and how much skin you can stretch around that area you can only choose up to a certain size. This is far from the last plastic surgery she will get!


----------



## Staci_W

I started reading this thread and laughing, but then I felt bad for he.  Like really really bad. This all started when she was sixteen. Omg at sixteen I was an idiot. This poor girl had the people who should have been protecting her (mom) totally screwing her over. The end result is this ridiculous, slutty (can I say that), horrible mess you see in the pictures. I can't imagine being g a teenage and having to wake up next to some gross fifty year old (yeah saggy balls are gross when you are young) everyday and play dress up sex barbie. She seems absolutely vapid. I suppose if her reality were mine (mom sold me out. Husband is gross. I'man iInternet laughing stock) I would slip into a totally vapid state too. Man is really not funny what a sad pathetic joke this girls life had been made into.


----------



## Love4MK

She looks so top-heavy!  Surprised she hasn't toppled over!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Staci_W said:


> I started reading this thread and laughing, but then I felt bad for he.  Like really really bad. This all started when she was sixteen. Omg at sixteen I was an idiot. This poor girl had the people who should have been protecting her (mom) totally screwing her over. The end result is this ridiculous, slutty (can I say that), horrible mess you see in the pictures. I can't imagine being g a teenage and having to wake up next to some gross fifty year old (yeah saggy balls are gross when you are young) everyday and play dress up sex barbie. She seems absolutely vapid. I suppose if her reality were mine (mom sold me out. Husband is gross. I'man iInternet laughing stock) I would slip into a totally vapid state too. Man is really not funny what a sad pathetic joke this girls life had been made into.



A lot of us feel the same way...


----------



## Coco Belle

Imo these implants were put in months ago. During that quiet period she had. They haven't just been done... she isn't bruised up, isn't wearing a sports/surgical bra, has no drainage pipes visible, etc... the press keeps saying they were done a week ago? No they freaking weren't... those "surgery recovery" pics are really obviously staged.

Imo the swelling has already mostly gone down. This is how she's going to look from now on.

Does anyone else see any sign she's really just had them done? Am I missing smth?

Eta I see the last pics published pre new bewbs were May 17th. So sixish weeks ago. I would bet they were placed that week.


----------



## B. Jara

Coco Belle said:


> Imo these implants were put in months ago.
> 
> Imo the swelling has already mostly gone down. This is how she's going to look from now on.
> 
> Does anyone else see any sign she's really just had them done? Am I missing smth?
> 
> Eta I see the last pics published pre new bewbs were May 17th. So sixish weeks ago. I would bet they were placed that week.



Good points. Although as far as them looking like they do from now on, hopefully that's not true in her case. It can take months for them to drop and 'fluff' as some like to call it. I'm sure it has to do with how much breast tissue she had to begin with.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Staci_W said:


> I started reading this thread and laughing, but then I felt bad for he.  Like really really bad. This all started when she was sixteen. Omg at sixteen I was an idiot. This poor girl had the people who should have been protecting her (mom) totally screwing her over. The end result is this ridiculous, slutty (can I say that), horrible mess you see in the pictures. I can't imagine being g a teenage and having to wake up next to some gross fifty year old (yeah saggy balls are gross when you are young) everyday and play dress up sex barbie. She seems absolutely vapid. I suppose if her reality were mine (mom sold me out. Husband is gross. I'man iInternet laughing stock) I would slip into a totally vapid state too. Man is really not funny what a sad pathetic joke this girls life had been made into.



Yep, it's just sad and creepy now.  I can't imagine how this will turn out for her.   He doesn't even have big bank for her to fall back on.  Very sad.


----------



## pollinilove

her bag is guess her husband sure is cheap . eveni have better bags and my husband does not make a lot i have coach and dooney and pollini not knocking her or being snotty . an actors wife with guess makes him look cheap


----------



## CobaltBlu

Looking cheap is the least of his problems!


----------



## bagee

I don't think he's acted in anything since The Green Mile.....and that was what.... 1999? Great movie, but that was 14 years ago ?!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Coco Belle said:


> Imo these implants were put in months ago. During that quiet period she had. They haven't just been done... she isn't bruised up, isn't wearing a sports/surgical bra, has no drainage pipes visible, etc... the press keeps saying they were done a week ago? No they freaking weren't... those "surgery recovery" pics are really obviously staged.
> 
> Imo the swelling has already mostly gone down. This is how she's going to look from now on.
> 
> Does anyone else see any sign she's really just had them done? Am I missing smth?
> 
> Eta I see the last pics published pre new bewbs were May 17th. So sixish weeks ago. I would bet they were placed that week.



I totally agree that the photos looked staged.  What's even the point of lying and saying you just got them when you've had them for weeks already?  So strange.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Coco Belle said:


> Imo these implants were put in months ago. During that quiet period she had. They haven't just been done... she isn't bruised up, isn't wearing a sports/surgical bra, has no drainage pipes visible, etc... the press keeps saying they were done a week ago? No they freaking weren't... those "surgery recovery" pics are really obviously staged.
> 
> Imo the swelling has already mostly gone down. This is how she's going to look from now on.
> 
> Does anyone else see any sign she's really just had them done? Am I missing smth?
> 
> Eta I see the last pics published pre new bewbs were May 17th. So sixish weeks ago. I would bet they were placed that week.



Not all people bruise and not all docs use drains. 
And not all
Make you wear a surgical bra. 

All depends on the doc and where your implants are placed! 

Just sayin!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think she is being set up to be the money maker in this relationship. In a mag or in a porn movie.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Even though these two gross me out, she actually is pretty w/out makeup on... its a shame she did that to her chest.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bag*Snob said:


> I think she is being set up to be the money maker in this relationship. In a mag or in a porn movie.



I agree.. It will be porn for sure.... Jenna Jamison#2


----------



## Coco Belle

I predict her website will become a pay per view porn/live webcam site in the near future. This all seems to have been leading up to that. Just a whole bunch of publicity to ensure a good launch.


----------



## Teemu

bagee said:


> I don't think he's acted in anything since The Green Mile.....and that was what.... 1999? Great movie, but that was 14 years ago ?!!



He played the creepy gut in LOST, I think that was his last role. Still, that was a few years ago.


----------



## Teemu

Teemu said:


> He played the creepy gut in LOST, I think that was his last role. Still, that was a few years ago.



Guy* not gut lol


----------



## lolas

pollinilove said:


> her bag is guess her husband sure is cheap . eveni have better bags and my husband does not make a lot i have coach and dooney and pollini not knocking her or being snotty . an actors wife with guess makes him look cheap




I don't think he is wealthy by any means...the pictures that we've seen of her in their home seem to be of a very average,simple & small space. Her clothing & accessories seem to be straight out of Forever 21. I remember an article that said something about him giving her a shopping spree for her bday. The only bag she had was a Victoria Secret  one.  I think she was caught up in the whole marrying an "actor" idea, her mother probably thought he was wealthy & encouraged her thinking it would "launch" her daughter. 

Jokes on all them now because it seems he's turning her into his prize pony.Although, I have a feeling that she is getting sick of him, maybe Im reading into their recent body language to much.SMH.

I can't wait for this girl to wake up, & tell them all to pound sand.  If she decides to turn to porn, let it be because SHE WANTS TO, and not because they are driving her to it.


----------



## bagee

Teemu said:


> He played the creepy gut in LOST, I think that was his last role. Still, that was a few years ago.



Ah....didn't know that... I didn't watch that show, but Lol @ gut! Describes him better!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

CobaltBlu said:


> Yep, it's just sad and creepy now.  *I can't imagine how this will turn out for her.*   He doesn't even have big bank for her to fall back on.  Very sad.



My prediction..
She seems to be taking the same route as Los Angeles Billboard queen Angelyne..
I've seen her around Los Angeles many times over the years. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## bagee

ShoeFanatic said:


> My prediction..
> She seems to be taking the same route as Los Angeles Billboard queen Angelyne..
> I've seen her around Los Angeles many times over the years. I feel sorry for her.



I agree. Her mom should be strung up! Letting her 16 year old daughter marry......marry.....a 50 year old guy! Makes me ill.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

ShoeFanatic said:


> My prediction..
> She seems to be taking the same route as Los Angeles Billboard queen Angelyne..
> I've seen her around Los Angeles many times over the years. I feel sorry for her.



Pics..


----------



## CobaltBlu

ShoeFanatic said:


> Pics..



ITA. I was going to say the same, but not a lot of people know who that is.  And she is a mess!! That did not turn out well for her, I think...


----------



## Sasha2012

How old is Angelyne? I see 1958 as her birth year but that can't be accurate.


----------



## Teemu

ShoeFanatic said:


> My prediction..
> She seems to be taking the same route as Los Angeles Billboard queen Angelyne..
> I've seen her around Los Angeles many times over the years. I feel sorry for her.



And didnt Angelyne pay to basically advertise herself with those billboards? I can see Courtney doing that.


----------



## bagee

Sasha2012 said:


> How old is Angelyne? I see 1958 as her birth year but that can't be accurate.



Oh my! Never heard/ seen this woman before..... who? What?


----------



## CobaltBlu

no way she was born in 1958. no way.


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> Oh my! Never heard/ seen this woman before..... who? What?



I remember seeing her driving around West Hollywood back in the day in a pink Corvette! Lol. Rumor was that her husband paid for the billboards to promote her, but I never saw her in any movies. We use to call her the Barbie lady


----------



## Weekend shopper

CobaltBlu said:


> no way she was born in 1958. no way.



I agree she looks way older.


----------



## chowlover2

Angelyne is just sad...


----------



## bagee

She looks sad.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Remind you of anyone?

Angelyne = Courtney = Angelyne


----------



## Sasha2012

More biniki pictures from a few days ago.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## rock_girl

At least our girl is well hydrated... nothing Ike a cold glass of water on a hot day!  Plus, she now has built in PFDs should she find her way to the ocean/pool/lake/waterpark!

*adjusts bikini top and lasciviously licks popsicle*


----------



## SophiaLee

The rest of her body is banging. I think she has a pretty face without all the makeup too. Such a shame!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm getting a backache just looking at these pics!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sasha2012 said:


> How old is Angelyne? I see 1958 as her birth year but that can't be accurate.



She about 70yrs old. If she sees a pap now a days, or if a fan wants a pic, she covers her face.
What's odd, no one could really find out much about her..
it was rumored that she had a wealthy Russian sugar daddy that foot the bills for the billboards which were all over town at very prime locations.

She recently sold her condo. It was a short sale, doesn't that mean a foreclosure?

She's a very odd women, can't bring myself to say anything worse then that. I  feel sorry for her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yes, but I think she has to be older, i remember seeing her billboards and thinking she was older than me, by a fair bit. 

Her condo was really a mess, quite in disrepair, and very very pink.



ShoeFanatic said:


> She about 70yrs old. If she sees a pap now a days, or if a fan wants a pic, she covers her face.
> What's odd, no one could really find out much about her..
> it was rumored that she had a wealthy Russian sugar daddy that foot the bills for the billboards which were all over town at very prime locations.
> 
> She recently sold her condo. It was a short sale, doesn't that mean a foreclosure?
> 
> She's a very odd women, can't bring myself to say anything worse then that. I  feel sorry for her.


----------



## SophiaLee

You're surely not older than 70, CB?


----------



## CobaltBlu

SophiaLee said:


> You're surely not older than 70, CB?




No, LOL...but I am near the age she *says* she is and I call shenanigans.


*hair toss*


----------



## TrinketTattle

SophiaLee said:


> The rest of her body is banging. I think she has a pretty face without all the makeup too. Such a shame!



I agree! I'd kill to have her body, minus the huge implants


----------



## shiny_things

I just shake my head at this whole thing. What I used to laugh at, I now just feel so desperately sad for her because you know instead of growing up to be the smart, beautiful woman she could have been, she will be dried up, over-enhanced, pornstar and probably some sort of addict by the time she's 30. Her life is already over before it's really begun.


----------



## fashion16

Silver lining....at least children are not involved.


----------



## DivineMissM

fashion16 said:


> Silver lining....at least children are not involved.



I pray it stays that way!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Villa Blanca Restaurant in Beverly Hills. (June 23)


----------



## stephaniesstyle

SophiaLee said:


> The rest of her body is banging. I think she has a pretty face without all the makeup too. Such a shame!



i agree.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Villa Blanca Restaurant in Beverly Hills. (June 23)



She looks good in these pics! Her breasts do look a lot less oversized now, in my opinion, like the swelling has gone.


----------



## sabrunka

This guys sunglasses piss me off... Can he please wear something else! Haha


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have to say "those looks so much better" then her over stuffed dual bra she used to wear.





I think over time (fluffying) can take up to a year (Everyone is different) they will look better.. But I have a feeling when they arent looking so new she's going to want another BA to go bigger.


----------



## Charles

Awww...our little girl's all grown up now.


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> I remember seeing her driving around West Hollywood back in the day in a pink Corvette! Lol. Rumor was that her husband paid for the billboards to promote her, but I never saw her in any movies. We use to call her the Barbie lady



Wow! She looks like she could have been the Barbie lady back in the day! I hope she has family/friends. She looks sad.


----------



## bagee

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Villa Blanca Restaurant in Beverly Hills. (June 23)



She looks nice in these pics..except the hair thing. Can't deal with the hair.


----------



## summer2815

SophiaLee said:


> The rest of her body is banging. I think she has a pretty face without all the makeup too. Such a shame!



+1

It is a real shame what has happened to her.  I still can't believe she is married to that guy.  This is all sorts of disgusting.


----------



## DivineMissM

bagee said:


> She looks nice in these pics..except the hair thing. Can't deal with the hair.



And the light pink lips.  Ewww.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really do feel bad for her.


----------



## kcf68

He is wearing high heels in his shoes!


----------



## knics33

Charles said:


> Awww...our little girl's all grown up now.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I still cant believe she got her boobs done.

guess she cant say anymore... that she hasn't had them done.. like she pleaded over and over.


----------



## pukasonqo

sadly, she reminds me of this other lost girl: lolo ferrari

Born in Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme, France, Eve Valois was raised in the resort town of La Baule. She often talked about an unhappy childhood, with her father absent and her mother disliking her.[7] As a teenager, she obtained a few modelling jobs.
 In 1988, she married Eric Vigne,  a former drug dealer 15 years her senior who had just been released  from prison. She then started to work as a model with her husband as  manager. She also worked as a prostitute and her husband was arrested  for being her pimp
Encouraged by her husband, beginning in 1990 Eve underwent numerous  plastic surgery operations to create a 180-centimetre (71 in) silicone-enhanced bust (she was originally a 37 inch bust) (22 enlargements, a Guinness world record).[8] The _Guinness Book of Records_  says each of her breasts weighed 2.8 kilograms (6.2 lb) and contained  three litres of saline. She had to wear a specially engineered brassiere,  and as a result of her many surgeries she suffered from a number of  medical afflictions and lived with a heavy regimen of drugs.[9] Her brassiere measurements have been given by various sources as 58F,[10] 54G,[11] and 54J,[9]  although these measurements appear false, breasts of similar size have a  bra size of around 36T or 36MMM. The breast implants themselves were  reputed to be designed by an engineer who was involved with the design  of the Boeing 747.[5]
 In interviews, she said about her surgeries "All this stuff has been  because I can't stand life. But it hasn't changed anything" and "I was  frightened and I was ashamed; I wanted to change my face, my body, to  transform myself. I wanted to die, really." Some psychologists have  conjectured that she might have suffered from dysmorphophobia.[7]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolo_Ferrari#cite_note-ob-7


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolo_Ferrari

it is a sad story, she was famous for her breasts size in europe...


----------



## bagee

Wow! Another sad story!


----------



## Coco Belle

I've read about both those gals in the past. It is dreadfully sad what happens to young women when they fall into this kind of trap. There are very few young sex symbols/porn starlets who go on to live happy lives.


----------



## Echoes

ShoeFanatic said:


> My prediction..
> She seems to be taking the same route as Los Angeles Billboard queen Angelyne..
> I've seen her around Los Angeles many times over the years. I feel sorry for her.



Keeps coming back in this thread:


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...n-and-doug-hutchison-690115-post23744363.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...n-and-doug-hutchison-690115-post24636827.html


----------



## pukasonqo

Coco Belle said:


> I've read about both those gals in the past. It is dreadfully sad what happens to young women when they fall into this kind of trap. There are very few young sex symbols/porn starlets who go on to live happy lives.


^^
miss abrahams should also take note...
fingers crossesd our ril grrrl won't go down that path


----------



## Coco Belle

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> *miss abrahams should also take note...
> *fingers crossesd our ril grrrl won't go down that path



ita though it seems she is set on taking this path no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Staci_W

So I've been making my way through this thread the lady few days, backwards. At one point I thought about starting to read it from the beginning, but then I realized that backwards was probably fitting. Anyway, I'm in the 120s and I rilly rilly want to see this bell pepper pic. It seems I've missed it. Can someone please link it for me. I rilly rilly don't want to have to read it again. Once was enough.


----------



## cojordan

pukasonqo said:


> sadly, she reminds me of this other lost girl: lolo ferrari
> 
> Born in Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme, France, Eve Valois was raised in the resort town of La Baule. She often talked about an unhappy childhood, with her father absent and her mother disliking her.[7] As a teenager, she obtained a few modelling jobs.
> In 1988, she married Eric Vigne,  a former drug dealer 15 years her senior who had just been released  from prison. She then started to work as a model with her husband as  manager. She also worked as a prostitute and her husband was arrested  for being her pimp
> Encouraged by her husband, beginning in 1990 Eve underwent numerous  plastic surgery operations to create a 180-centimetre (71 in) silicone-enhanced bust (she was originally a 37 inch bust) (22 enlargements, a Guinness world record).[8] The _Guinness Book of Records_  says each of her breasts weighed 2.8 kilograms (6.2 lb) and contained  three litres of saline. She had to wear a specially engineered brassiere,  and as a result of her many surgeries she suffered from a number of  medical afflictions and lived with a heavy regimen of drugs.[9] Her brassiere measurements have been given by various sources as 58F,[10] 54G,[11] and 54J,[9]  although these measurements appear false, breasts of similar size have a  bra size of around 36T or 36MMM. The breast implants themselves were  reputed to be designed by an engineer who was involved with the design  of the Boeing 747.[5]
> In interviews, she said about her surgeries "All this stuff has been  because I can't stand life. But it hasn't changed anything" and "I was  frightened and I was ashamed; I wanted to change my face, my body, to  transform myself. I wanted to die, really." Some psychologists have  conjectured that she might have suffered from dysmorphophobia.[7]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolo_Ferrari#cite_note-ob-7
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lolo_Ferrari
> 
> it is a sad story, she was famous for her breasts size in europe...



Wow why would any Dr with any kind of morals give someone implants that big??


----------



## pukasonqo

cojordan said:


> Wow why would any Dr with any kind of morals give someone implants that big??


^^
unfortunately money is what makes the world go around...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She does not have sex with the husband I am sure this was mentioned on the VH1 show. She has a boyfriend closer to her own age. So anywhere from 25-30. Because I still don't believe that birth certificate


----------



## bagee

BagOuttaHell said:


> She does not have sex with the husband I am sure this was mentioned on the VH1 show. She has a boyfriend closer to her own age. So anywhere from 25-30. Because I still don't believe that birth certificate



They're married... and don't have sex? And she has a bf??!


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> She does not have sex with the husband I am sure this was mentioned on the VH1 show. She has a boyfriend closer to her own age. So anywhere from 25-30. Because I still don't believe that birth certificate



I don't believe she is as young as she claims either! I didn't see the series I had no idea about no sex with Doug or a boyfriend!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. Did anyone else out there watch the show? I didn't see the entire season but one of their so called problems was she keeps in contact with her ex boyfriend. 

These two are a gimmick.


----------



## DivineMissM

BagOuttaHell said:


> She does not have sex with the husband I am sure this was mentioned on the VH1 show. She has a boyfriend closer to her own age. So anywhere from 25-30. Because I still don't believe that birth certificate



I'm pretty sure that Doug is gay, so that doesn't surprise me!


----------



## bisousx

Oh, so it's a classic Hollywood marriage LOL


----------



## cojordan

I saw some interview where they were saying she "saved herself" for marriage because she is a Christian. Then she said he is a tiger in the bedroom. Gag at the thought of them having sex.


----------



## bagee

He's gay and she has a boyfriend..... sounds like a train wreck or a Lifetime movie?!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Courtney Stodden and her husband Doug Hutchison take a stroll on Hollywood Boulevard and stop by the Hard Rock Cafe on July 2, 2013.


----------



## Chanel522

I might be in the minority here, but I love the new boobs on her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Chanel522 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I love the new boobs on her!


I agree! I think they look good. If she did just get them recently they are still going to change some over time .. 

Second.. Is she going to Brti's hair stylist ??


----------



## deltalady

Why does she insist on wearing those horrible shoes?!?


----------



## DivineMissM

She's a MESS.  What is going on with her extensions??  Did Doug do them?


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does Doug always look like he is holding on to her so she doesn't run away?? I truly wonder what goes on in their house when no one is around.


----------



## Sternchen

buzzytoes said:


> Why does Doug always look like he is holding on to her so she doesn't run away?? I truly wonder what goes on in their house when no one is around.



He probably is.

Honestly: I can imagine a whole lot of wild sex. Something about him screams sex addict to me. Same with David Duchovny before it came out that he was..​


----------



## cojordan

Chanel522 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I love the new boobs on her!



They look like torpedoes on her chest. And it looks like her nipples are underneath pointing downward. I hope they got a discount.









Bag Fetish said:


> I agree! I think they look good. If she did just get them recently they are still going to change some over time ..
> 
> 
> *
> Second.. Is she going to Brti's hair stylist ?? *
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2243457d1372879674-courtney-stodden-and-doug-hutchison-courtney-stodden-husband-doug-hutcherson-leaving-qplx90ruwzrx.jpg



I laughed so hard I snorted. Why does everyone in showbiz need extensions. Is nobody able to grow their hair long naturally?? Ok minus Britney since she gave herself a buzzcut.


----------



## Bag Fetish

cojordan said:


> They look like torpedoes on her chest. And it looks like her nipples are underneath pointing downward. I hope they got a discount.
> .


Tell take signs she just got them.. They haven't dropped & fluffed yet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What a trainwreck. Sad.


----------



## pukasonqo

how old is she meant to be? i thought she just turned 18 but she looks way older...and sorry, but those boobs don't do it for me! they look as fake and plastic as barbie's


----------



## Chanel522

Bag Fetish said:


> Tell take signs she just got them.. They haven't dropped & fluffed yet.



Right...she just hasn't dropped and fluffed because they are so new and she got a pretty big size.  They just look good on her because everything about her is so over the top.


----------



## Teemu

Ok so, makeup on her face is three shades lighter than her body, hair extensions are showing and obvious, Guess $35 handbag (I am guessing maybe cheaper) stripper shoes, has been husband, plastic surgery for attention....she has literally hit rock bottom without ever getting out of it.


----------



## pinkfeet

Sternchen said:


> He probably is.
> 
> Honestly: I can imagine a whole lot of wild sex. Something about him screams sex addict to me. Same with David Duchovny before it came out that he was..​



 Omg David d could f&ck you with his voice alone. I never found him attractive but he was sexy. Something about his way. 

But this guy? Smarmy, creepy and I don't picture him being able to even get it up honestly. Lol.


----------



## wilding

deltalady said:


> Why does she insist on wearing those horrible shoes?!?



His doing probably. He comes across like that to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

At fetish club, Bar Sinister. (July 6)


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## CobaltBlu

Doug is pretty with eye makeup on!


----------



## bagee

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## fashion16

I need to take a bath in Lysol. I feel dirty. Ick.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Doug is pretty with eye makeup on!



I was just going to say why is he wearing eye makeup?


----------



## Echoes

Might be an interesting club to go to.  Probably couldn't get in though.


----------



## Coco Belle

Who is the brunette individual in that camo jumpsuit thing? Has been in previous photos with them too...

I'm a little scairt to know the answer actually...


----------



## chantal1922

Doug and Courtney's mother should be ashamed of themselves. SMH


----------



## Waffle65

Oh my God. There should've been a warning before those pictures.


----------



## DivineMissM

Waffle65 said:


> Oh my God. There should've been a warning before those pictures.



There should be a warning on this entire thread.


----------



## chunkylover53

Oh my God!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

as much of a train wreck that she is... she's still got great legs. just ease up on the tan.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Coco Belle said:


> Who is the brunette individual in that camo jumpsuit thing? Has been in previous photos with them too...
> 
> I'm a little scairt to know the answer actually...



Looks like a transexual...


----------



## Singra

bagee said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.



I just threw up in my mouth a lot.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm wondering how much longer it will be before she ends up doing porn... total train wreck!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm wondering how much longer it will be before she ends up doing porn... total train wreck!



By the looks of things it'll be any day now.


----------



## Teemu

Crazy Days and Nights had a recent Blind Item and everyone was guessing Doug. 

http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2013/07/blind-item-4_3.html?m=1

Blind Item #4
This former B-/C+ list mostly movie actor with A list name recognition has grown bold since he got married. Really bold. Bold enough to take his wife and his transsexual lover out together


----------



## chowlover2

Teemu said:


> Crazy Days and Nights had a recent Blind Item and everyone was guessing Doug.
> 
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2013/07/blind-item-4_3.html?m=1
> 
> Blind Item #4
> This former B-/C+ list mostly movie actor with A list name recognition has grown bold since he got married. Really bold. Bold enough to take his wife and his transsexual lover out together


Yikes!


----------



## Echoes

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm wondering how much longer it will be before she ends up doing porn...



She's taken her looks to the extreme and made herself a caricature, but if she chooses to do adult films by her own choice, fine.  There's nothing wrong with that (unless she's pushed into it and isn't willing).  It's a multi-billion dollar world-wide business.  There's really nothing wrong with it.


----------



## loves

her face looks pretty in the bikini pics. she looks good with minimal makeup

i am just waiting for her skin to split from those gigantic implants. 
squishing an overripe tomato comes to mind.


----------



## Coco Belle

Teemu said:


> Crazy Days and Nights had a recent Blind Item and everyone was guessing Doug.
> 
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2013/07/blind-item-4_3.html?m=1
> 
> Blind Item #4
> This former B-/C+ list mostly movie actor with A list name recognition has grown bold since he got married. Really bold. Bold enough to take his wife and his transsexual lover out together



If that's true, it's just annoying. If you like trans folks, then be open about it, why hide behind your child bride and help turn her into a laughing stock just to deflect the attention from yourself. Ugh


----------



## Teemu

Coco Belle said:


> If that's true, it's just annoying. If you like trans folks, then be open about it, why hide behind your child bride and help turn her into a laughing stock just to deflect the attention from yourself. Ugh



I am not sure it is him, it sounds like it up to the point "A-List Name" is said. I dont think Doug was ever more than C List.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Now that she doesn't need her padded bras we are going to see a lot more skin :screwy:


----------



## bagee

I love this thread!


----------



## Bentley1

Ugh, these two couldn't be any more repugnant. Barf! 

But I can't help but to check in here every once in awhile and gross myself out. ::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## harleyNemma

All I have to say is Courtney clearly has a signature style.


----------



## KatsBags

Teemu said:


> I am not sure it is him, it sounds like it up to the point "A-List Name" is said. I dont think Doug was ever more than C List.



It said... "This former B-/C+ list mostly movie actor with A list *name recognition* "

I took that to mean that his name is bigger his movie career ever was. I think a lot of people know him for his wife not his movies.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

He was fortunate enough to work alongside Tom Hanks in The Green Mile, I doubt he'll ever get that lucky again.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (July 8)


----------



## StylishFarmer

His boobies are getting as big as hers!!

And.. Has anyone else noticed the body language ? Doug is always trying to hang on to her and she looks like she's cringing and trying to get away.


----------



## Singra

He looks like such a... hobbit... a hobbit with moobies. 

Look are certainly not everything but I see no evidence to suggest he has a winning personality... unless it's "winning" in the Charlie Sheen sense of the word. 

She doesn't need to do porn, her "celebrity" is already porn. 





Chloe_chick999 said:


> He was fortunate enough to work alongside Tom Hanks in The Green Mile, I doubt he'll ever get that lucky again.



He hasn't had movie/tv work in 2 years and according to his IMDB page he has nothing lined up.


----------



## erinrose

Couldn´t she have found someone younger and better looking? Judging by the pics, she doesn´t even almost look remotely intrested in him.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Leaving the cinema last night.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those boobs look really painful.


----------



## Coco Belle

Courtney (I know you're reading this!) your lipstick situation recently has been no bueno. Please go back to that Kelly Bundy red you wore a while back. You looked your best then... pre boobs... PS am still so sad you had them done. You really didn't need to...


----------



## bagee

I hate to say this...... kinda! If there was a hypothetical picture of a child molester............. they could use his mug.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her boobs look ridiculous, like bolt-ons.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Hollywood. (July 12)


----------



## pukasonqo

I give her top marks for not falling over and managing to balance with those tip jar heels and the safety bags in the front!


----------



## PJ86

Is she really only 18?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

She looks over 30!


----------



## harleyNemma

pukasonqo said:


> I give her top marks for not falling over and managing to balance with those tip jar heels and the safety bags in the front!



You had me at "tip jar heels and safety bags in the front" .....


----------



## qudz104

she looks so old!


----------



## Agg0727

She looks horrible


----------



## bagee

So does he! Those dark baggy circles around his eyes.....they both are creepy!


----------



## tnguye78

Her boobs look so swollen, like they have not fully healed. She should be still wearing that big ugly bra the doc gives you while you are healing. Poor girl it must still hurt...

Hm, her face looks so different from the start of this thread. Does anyone have a before and after?


----------



## Pinkcooper

tnguye78 said:


> Her boobs look so swollen, like they have not fully healed. She should be still wearing that big ugly bra the doc gives you while you are healing. Poor girl it must still hurt...
> 
> Hm, her face looks so different from the start of this thread. Does anyone have a before and after?



The size view of her boobs look strange! It bulges out of her chest like two watermelons


----------



## MCF

Coco Belle said:


> Courtney (I know you're reading this!) your lipstick situation recently has been no bueno. Please go back to that Kelly Bundy red you wore a while back. You looked your best then... pre boobs... PS am still so sad you had them done. You really didn't need to...



She went red just for you! Is she wearing brown eye contacts? I thought her eyes were blue??


----------



## Sasha2012

tnguye78 said:


> Her boobs look so swollen, like they have not fully healed. She should be still wearing that big ugly bra the doc gives you while you are healing. Poor girl it must still hurt...
> 
> Hm, her face looks so different from the start of this thread. Does anyone have a before and after?



You're right they look painfully swollen. 


















Pictures via Zimbio


----------



## pukasonqo

is that her mum? she must be soooo proud!


----------



## pukasonqo

harleyNemma said:


> You had me at "tip jar heels and safety bags in the front" .....


----------



## Sasha2012

pukasonqo said:


> is that her mum? she must be soooo proud!



Yes that's her mom/manager.


----------



## Singra

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes that's her *mom/manager.*



Clearly Courtney scored in that department, it takes real talent to make an 18 year old look twice her age.


----------



## Bentley1

What happened to her face she looks waaayy different. And why have her eyes changed color?

She looks terrible.


----------



## Sternchen

Those tits look awful!

She should have gone 2 or 6 cup sizes smaller...


----------



## ByeKitty

What a creepy bunch...


----------



## Slavisa

Her face looks terrible in those last pics like she had a face lift!


----------



## loobylou92

She looks terrible! Her face is so different and her boobs look far too big for her tiny frame, and they look very swollen and sore! Just asked my boyfriend how old he thought she was, he says about 45-50. Poor girl haha


----------



## shamrock0421

What a difference.


----------



## Chanel522

She had to have had something done to her face.  It looks really off and very old.  Nothing youthful about her at all anymore except her body minus the boobs.  Also, I don't think she's supposed to be without a compression bra yet.  She's still in the "frankenboob" phase of getting implants where they haven't dropped and fluffed and her muscles are holding on to those suckers for dear life.  I'd be surprised if her Dr. would be happy to see her without a surgical/compression bra so early on post BA.


----------



## Coco Belle

MCF said:


> She went red just for you! Is she wearing brown eye contacts? I thought her eyes were blue??



Lol! Thanks for letting me know you care Court!! 

I also noticed her eyes immediately. Wonder what her natural colour actually is.

Re face lift suspicions, I think she just wears very low quality makeup and when the flash is really high beam, it flattens her face out and makes her look extremely odd.

I'm also having sympathy pains at the lack of compression bra and apparent proper recovery care. She is going to regret that so bitterly. Her mom should be ashamed of herself, ugh.


----------



## ByeKitty

She does look like she got some botox, her eyebrows are much higher now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She barely looks human now.


----------



## B. Jara

Sasha2012 said:


> You're right they look painfully swollen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures via Zimbio



I'm fairly certain she has them pushed up and has additional padding underneath. The pics of her at the fetish bar sans bra had them appearing smaller and more normal looking.  Although I'm sure it's only a matter of time before she has them surgically enlarged again.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LoveMyMarc said:


> She looks over 30!


rough living will do that to you.. I am sure she does "more" then pose for pic's around LA... Wink wink..


----------



## Bag Fetish

Pinkcooper said:


> The size view of her boobs look strange! It bulges out of her chest like two watermelons


because they havent completely dropped yet.. that can take up to a yr.. everyone is different...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Chanel522 said:


> She had to have had something done to her face.  It looks really off and very old.  Nothing youthful about her at all anymore except her body minus the boobs.  Also, I don't think she's supposed to be without a compression bra yet.  She's still in the "frankenboob" phase of getting implants where they haven't dropped and fluffed and her muscles are holding on to those suckers for dear life.  I'd be surprised if her Dr. would be happy to see her without a surgical/compression bra so early on post BA.



i think she has lost weight and that is making her face look thinner.. Also living that life style is going to wear on a person .. and  age you.. 
Its not long and we will be hearing about the porn tape.


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh my! Is she still under 18? Trying to decide whether or not call cps.  

This poor girl.


----------



## Echoes

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She barely looks human now.



Like I said a bunch of pages back, she's going for the living Barbie Doll look.

Maybe the seat cushions are so heavy they're pulling everything else down making it look like a bad facelift?


----------



## whimsic

Omg I don't know what to say.. I'm begging y'all please don't post boob pics for the next couple of days, they look so swollen and red and painful :cry:

No, i won't (can't) stay away from this thread


----------



## harleyNemma

Bag Fetish said:


> i think she has lost weight and that is making her face look thinner.. Also living that life style is going to wear on a person .. and  age you..
> Its not long and we will be hearing about the *porn tape*.



You are missing an "s", Doll...

Personally, I think her brows look as though they have been overly waxed/threaded and it is a look far more mature than her 18 years (No comment on how much mileage she has accumulated through other activities).  Her nose seems to have been "done", though it is possible that her overly inflated flotation devices make it look slimmer by default. 

She's awesome.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unseling-session-husband-Doug-Hutchinson.html

There are no lengths Courtney Stodden won't go to to get attention as she decided to spank herself after attending a sex counseling session with her husband Doug Hutchinson. 

Who'd have thought the happy couple would need such therapy after just two years of blissful marriage, but clearly they didn't want to leave it to chance that their romantic spark in the bedroom would fade.

What a session it must have been in that case, for Courtney, 18, just couldn't wait to use her leather whip on Wednesday afternoon.

Adding some Anna-Nicole Smith elegance, Courtney wore her peroxide blonde waves in a side-parting with some vampish red lipstick to take part in the sex classes.

Creature of habit, Doug, 53, wore his usual blazer, T-shirt and jeans combo to chaperone his teenage wife to the set of the racy new talk show which gets celebrities to reveal intimate details of their bedroom life.

Living her life in front of a camera is Courtney's raison d'être, so it's no big surprise she and her old man were happy to take part.

Coincidentally, Doug hasn't appeared on the small or silver screen since he married his Tacoma bride in 2011, where he starred in one episode of Lie To Me.

He of course will be remembered for the mean, vindictive prison guard in The Green Mile.
Courtney was five years old when the film was released in 1999.

But now it seems Stodden is the breadwinner in the family, using her cosmetically enhanced body to land modelling gigs for such major companies as freecreditscore.com, as well as joining the likes of the Kardashians in becoming a spokesperson for Peta.

However, the world will soon be treated to the wonderful music of Courtney as she has been busy working on her sound in the studio according to her website.

She wrote: 'Ive been hard at work in the studio and will release my new songs soon!'


----------



## qudz104

Omg. Those are huuuuge!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

OOOOUUUUUCCCCHHH!! Those boobs look so painful. And so disproportionate to her body.


----------



## nooch

Am I really bitter or is this cringe-inducingly try-hard?


----------



## DivineMissM

Ewww.  Her boobs like they're about to pop.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Whoever put those implants in should be arrested...


----------



## DivineMissM

Side note: We went to Chicago last week and one morning we came down to the hotel lobby and it was filled with bleach blond, fake tanned, badly tattooed, too-big implanted, trashy looking women.  I jokingly said to DH, "What is there, a porn star convention?".  Later we drove past the convention center down the street and saw signs for the "EXXXotica Expo".  I was ROFL.  Mrs. Stodden looks like super fresh red bell pepper compared to these women.  For rill.  They were so rough, it hurt to look at them.


----------



## Coco Belle

nooch said:


> Am I really bitter or is this cringe-inducingly try-hard?



You are not bitter. I can't imagine looking at these pics and thinking anything but what you're thinking...


----------



## curlybee

I feel sorry for her.  I see her ending up as Anna Nicole or Lolo


----------



## ByeKitty

curlybee said:


> I feel sorry for her.  I see her ending up as Anna Nicole or Lolo



It's so sad, she's only a teenager and she already gives off Lolo Ferrari vibes


----------



## Charles

I really don't get it.  Those look horrible.


----------



## ByeKitty

DivineMissM said:


> Side note: We went to Chicago last week and one morning we came down to the hotel lobby and it was filled with bleach blond, fake tanned, badly tattooed, too-big implanted, trashy looking women.  I jokingly said to DH, "What is there, a porn star convention?".  Later we drove past the convention center down the street and saw signs for the "EXXXotica Expo".  I was ROFL.  Mrs. Stodden looks like super fresh red bell pepper compared to these women.  For rill.  They were so rough, it hurt to look at them.



Give her a few years...


----------



## jun3machina

dear god...it looks like she has grown bald men attached to her chest...i ....just....cant....*runs*


----------



## CobaltBlu

jun3machina said:


> *dear god...it looks like she has grown bald men attached to her chest.*..i ....just....cant....*runs*









I am going to be needing a new keyboard, doll.

And I need to clean the iced tea off my stripper boots and serpent armband.


----------



## VuittonsLover

wow.. no new photos... im sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

VuittonsLover said:


> wow.. no new photos... im sad.



No new photos but some "news". Supposedly they're releasing a Sex Ed video they made with their sex therapist, it's going to be an 8 week online course.


----------



## harleyNemma

I think she's trying to channel Jessica Rabbit...

My real question is: why bother with panties under your white dress...trying to keep it classy, I suppose?


----------



## Sternchen

I honestly think sex is the only thing that exists in this marriage.

He comes off as a sex addict, IMO. I don't even want to know the kind of weird stuff they do..


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Every time I open this thread...


----------



## Echoes

harleyNemma said:


> I think she's trying to channel Jessica Rabbit...



Now, now, now .... let's not be trashing Jess.


----------



## Echoes

Sasha2012 said:


> No new photos but some "news". Supposedly they're releasing a Sex Ed video they made with their sex therapist, it's going to be an 8 week online course.





Bag Fetish said:


> Its not long and we will be hearing about the porn tape.





I can see her being the subject of 'hands-on' demonstrations.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sasha2012 said:


> No new photos but some "news". *Supposedly they're releasing a Sex Ed video* they made with their sex therapist, it's going to be an 8 week online course.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Echoes said:


> I can see her being the subject of 'hands-on' demonstrations.



http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...g-hutchison-passion-pleasure-exclusive-video/

Warning: This video contains strong sexual references. If you're afraid of getting offended by hearing the word "cop" and thinking it's something else that rhymes with "rock," then this video's probably not so much for you. 

It's here, guys -- even earlier than you expected, and definitely way better than maybe anyone thought to begin with: Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchison opened up on their juicy -- no pun intended, because there's nothing juicy about that grizzly, dried-up old bugger Doug Hutchison -- sex lives, and in the video, Courtney -- who's 18 years old -- admits to having a sexual relationship with Doug back when they first got together ... which was approximately 2 years ago. Does it get creepier than that? Hell yes it does! But you're just going to have to check it out and watch the horror unfold second by blessed second. 

Enjoy!




Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...ssion-pleasure-exclusive-video/#ixzz2a9tFlSfB 
Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MY GOD!!!! I will never click on that link... just the idea makes me nauseous!


----------



## Waffle65

I can't believe I just watched that.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Bag Fetish said:


> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...g-hutchison-passion-pleasure-exclusive-video/
> 
> Warning: This video contains strong sexual references. If you're afraid of getting offended by hearing the word "cop" and thinking it's something else that rhymes with "rock," then this video's probably not so much for you.
> 
> It's here, guys -- even earlier than you expected, and definitely way better than maybe anyone thought to begin with: Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchison opened up on their juicy -- no pun intended, because there's nothing juicy about that grizzly, dried-up old bugger Doug Hutchison --* sex lives, and in the video, Courtney -- who's 18 years old -- admits to having a sexual relationship with Doug back when they first got together ... which was approximately 2 years ago.* Does it get creepier than that? Hell yes it does! But you're just going to have to check it out and watch the horror unfold second by blessed second.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...ssion-pleasure-exclusive-video/#ixzz2a9tFlSfB
> Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter



Not that we didn't know, but now he finally confirms he's a pedophile.

When I look at Courtney I can't help but feel sad. No girl with a normal childhood grows up to be like her.  She appears to have been sexually abused from a very young age and no longer values herself or her body.


----------



## nooch

Cannot unsee.  I like age inappropriate men as much as the next chick but this is not good.


----------



## harleyNemma

"You guys are great role models for other married couples"


----------



## shiny_things

Sophie-Rose said:


> Every time I open this thread...



You know half the reason i come to this place is the gifs!


----------



## Sternchen

Am I the only one who put her hands over her eyes when Courtney took that lipstick vibrator near *down there*? lol


----------



## DivineMissM

Sophie-Rose said:


> Every time I open this thread...



rofl  Definitely.


----------



## emcosmo1639

shiny_things said:


> You know half the reason i come to this place is the gifs!



Pretty sure that's the only reason I come here!!


----------



## yajaira

She should have just gotten a nose job


----------



## VuittonsLover

Sasha2012 said:


> No new photos but some "news". Supposedly they're releasing a Sex Ed video they made with their sex therapist, it's going to be an 8 week online course.




I am sure they will give great advice.

Ewww, creepy.


----------



## ginaki

Omg!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle49

Gross


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Courtney Stodden rocks a lettuce leaf bikini as she serves veggie dogs in Hollywood from Pink's hot dog stand. The vegetarian PETA supporter was joined by her 53 year old husband Doug Hutchison as she passed out the healthy meat alternative meals to pedestrians.


----------



## SophiaLee

She's so pretty.those implants and bleach blonde hair are not necessary.


----------



## qudz104

omg she is super skinny!! it esp shows in one of the last pics where doug is hugging her.

also theres no way she's only 18 (19?)! or girl needs to apply makeup better to not look so old!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She really just makes me sad and disgusted. She's supposed to be a child and look at her and her deformed body and her creepy a$$ husband and her burgeoning porn career and her effed up mother who supports all this.


----------



## SophiaLee

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She really just makes me sad and disgusted. She's supposed to be a child and look at her and her deformed body and her creepy a$$ husband and her burgeoning porn career and her effed up mother who supports all this.



You're a child too, right? Aren't you like 19? Do you fell Courtney is indicative of your generation. Serious.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She really just makes me sad and disgusted. She's supposed to be a child and look at her and her deformed body and her creepy a$$ husband and her burgeoning porn career and her effed up mother who supports all this.


And that's her father kissing her in the last picture. I can't imagine any parents allowing their teenage daughter to marry a man older than they are and then supporting her antics. Maybe this is something they planned from the getgo, how did Courtney and Doug meet in the first place?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

SophiaLee said:


> You're a child too, right? Aren't you like 19? Do you fell Courtney is indicative of your generation. Serious.



No, I don't think Courtney is indicative of my generation. There have sadly been many other Courtneys in prior generations.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sasha2012 said:


> And that's her father kissing her in the last picture. I can't imagine any parents allowing their teenage daughter to marry a man older than they are and then supporting her antics. Maybe this is something they planned from the getgo, how did Courtney and Doug meet in the first place?




They said they met online. 
I also remember them saying that her mother read all their conversations.


----------



## iluvmybags

OMG! She has gotten scary skinny!  Her ribs & neckbone are protruding, and I don't think its because she's sucking it all in.  Her implants only emphasize this.  Seeing what she's done to herself almost makes me miss THIS Courtney


----------



## Echoes

She's a cartoon


----------



## curlybee

I do not know why I continue to read about them. The entire situation is sick and disturbing. it makes me angry . Angry at her parents and all the other adults in Courtney's life that let this happen.

I see nothing funny or gif worthy about this. It's sad I look at Courtney and see a girl that's being exploited and probably has been her entire life.

Part of me still hopes this is a sick and twisted joke on our celeb culture and she is really 35.


----------



## MCF

There is something about Doug that makes me really uncomfortable.  I don't think it's just because he married an underage girl, like I don't get the same uncomfortable feeling from Hugh Hefner (even though I think he at least waits until the girls are 18).


----------



## Teemu

In the picture with her mother you can tell she has had her teeth fixed. They look completely different than they used to. So fake hair fake teeth fake breast fake brown contacts. She certainly isnt "RILL" anymore.


----------



## GOALdigger

Echoes said:


> She's a cartoon



GURL i remember that movie that was not for children.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Courtney Stodden rocks a lettuce leaf bikini as she serves veggie dogs in Hollywood from Pink's hot dog stand. The vegetarian PETA supporter was joined by her 53 year old husband Doug Hutchison as she passed out the healthy meat alternative meals to pedestrians.



At least she's using her notoriety to bring attention to a good cause. 
Unlike other fame whores on her level....
Take note +1PrincessKimbo.


----------



## DivineMissM

Teemu said:


> In the picture with her mother you can tell she has had her teeth fixed. They look completely different than they used to. So fake hair fake teeth fake breast fake brown contacts. She certainly isnt "RILL" anymore.



Her mom has had a lot of work done too.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They said they met online.
> I also remember them saying that her mother read all their conversations.


That is disturbing. Where is Chris Hansen when you need him...


----------



## Teemu

DivineMissM said:


> Her mom has had a lot of work done too.



Her Mom's eyebrows crack me up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Chateau Marmont in West Hollywood. (August 8)


----------



## justpeachy4397

Omg he is SO CREEPY!!!!!


----------



## mockinglee

Why is her cleavage so red? It looks like her skin is about to burst open because her implants are trying to escape. "Oh god, what did you put us into? We gotta get away from this creepy bish."


----------



## MCF

Her teeth look different.


----------



## KatsBags

MCF said:


> Her teeth look different.



That's because there's lipstick on them


----------



## ByeKitty

justpeachy4397 said:


> Omg he is SO CREEPY!!!!!



Him and her both!!!


----------



## Teemu

MCF said:


> Her teeth look different.



She had them worked on for sure, they are completely different.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Ugh....he is so creepy.  He just screams "pedophile".


----------



## redney

This last set of pictures makes me sad for her.


----------



## PurseNut911

Ugh. Awful. Just awful. He looks like a crazed person and she looks like a lost cause. I cringe every time I see pics of them together.


----------



## Coco Belle

I was really hoping the silver lining on her dreadful boob job would be the removal of terrible bras from her wardrobe. It appears this will not be the case...


----------



## nastasja

Her boobs look painful. Not to mention  red and irritated. I still think he's gay.


----------



## emilymg

Those implants look really painful. The skin is so red.


----------



## PJ86

This couple makes my skin crawl.

What do they do to pay the bills?


----------



## Singra

^ Maybe she's got a contract with a silicon company and they're paying her by the pound.



What I don't get is why did she choose this desperate, shlubby, third rate actor... there must be other desperate, third rate actors she could have chosen or attracted that had a little more life in them. Is she with him because he's less of a threat?

I highly doubt it's a case of "true love" or out of this world sex.


----------



## mockinglee

Maybe because, as evidenced by her choices in clothing, shoes, bras, wigs, and boob sizes, she simply has poor decision-making skills.


----------



## nastasja

Not to mention she was how old when she met him? 15? 16? Yeah, let's all choose our husbands before our brains are fully developed and see how that works out.


----------



## shiny_things

Her boobs look like they are about to rupture or as if she has an infection in them. My neighbour's didn't look to dissimilar when her implants became infected.


----------



## ByeKitty

shiny_things said:


> Her boobs look like they are about to rupture or as if she has an infection in them. My neighbour's didn't look to dissimilar when her implants became infected.



I hope that Courtney heals well because infected implants must be hell... I do think she should downsize ASAP because these implants look ridiculous and painful.


----------



## Echoes

Aside from all else, I don't get the stilts.  And the cheap, acrylic stilts at that.  There are much, much better hooker heels out there that don't look so cartoonish.


----------



## bergafer3

That's her dad in the last pic! Creepy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Singra said:


> ^ Maybe she's got a contract with a silicon company and they're paying her by the pound.
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why did she choose this desperate, shlubby, third rate actor... there must be other desperate, third rate actors she could have chosen or attracted that had a little more life in them. Is she with him because he's less of a threat?
> 
> I highly doubt it's a case of "true love" or out of this world sex.



Keep in mind that she was a child when they met, I'm not so certain her thought process was good enough to make a sound judgement. Then her mother approved, so she probably thought "ok, mom says its ok, I'll go ahead with it".


----------



## erinrose

I wonder how long this "marriage" is going to last? I hate to admit it but it´s lasted longer then I thought it would.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Longer the kk's last marriage and most of her relationships...


----------



## PJ86

mockinglee said:


> Maybe because, as evidenced by her choices in clothing, shoes, bras, wigs, and boob sizes, she simply has poor decision-making skills.



ok, that was brilliant.


----------



## Sternchen

Her new teeth remind me of Chicklets.


----------



## DivineMissM

killerlife said:


> Her boobs look painful. Not to mention  red and irritated. I still think he's gay.



Agreed on both accounts!



Singra said:


> ^ Maybe she's got a contract with a silicon company and they're paying her by the pound.
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why did she choose this desperate, shlubby, third rate actor... there must be other desperate, third rate actors she could have chosen or attracted that had a little more life in them. Is she with him because he's less of a threat?
> 
> I highly doubt it's a case of "true love" or out of this world sex.



IMO, she has daddy issues and/or past sexual abuse.  She "fell in love" with him because he paid her attention.  I'm sure her mother encouraged it as well, for whatever reason.



Sternchen said:


> Her new teeth remind me of Chicklets.



I think she and Nene Leakes have the same dentist.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i was directed to come take a peek in this thread and..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sternchen said:


> Her new teeth remind me of Chicklets.


 

lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i was directed to come take a peek in this thread and..
> gifs.gifbin.com/102011/1319738930_homer_simpson_hides_in_hedge.gif


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


>



i cant stay in here.. her breasts make MY breasts hurt


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Chateau Marmont in West Hollywood. (August 8)



Is she getting stretch marks on her boobs??


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i cant stay in here.. her breasts make MY breasts hurt


 

:lolots:


----------



## ByeKitty

LoveMyMarc said:


> Is she getting stretch marks on her boobs??



I would be surprised if she didn't!


----------



## DivineMissM

.pursefiend. said:


> i cant stay in here.. her breasts make MY breasts hurt



You'll be back.  They all come back.


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent all her hard-earned money on surgery to increase the size of her already curvacious breasts.

And it seems Courtney Stodden needs to shell out a few more dollars - and buy herself a bigger bikini. 

The 18-year-old nearly fell out of her tiny top as she decided to do a series of cart wheels on the beach.

Courtney's scanty bathing suit was shaded by a floppy straw hat festooned with tiny flowers as she strolled along the shore barefoot, her famously high platform heels disgarded somewhere on the sand.

Courtney was accompanied by her middle-aged husband Doug Hutchison, 53, and father Alex Stodden, 49, but they were mere background props compared to her spirited personality.

Courtney's youth was evident as she played with the couple's dog Dourtney in the shallow surf, holding him up in the air and probably scaring the living daylights out of him.

With her face was wiped clean of make-up, Courtney's natural cuteness was unobscurred.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-swimsuit-cartwheels-beach.html#ixzz2c13Ic3G8


----------



## CobaltBlu

*shifts uncomfortably in chair*


 The father is there too?


----------



## pukasonqo

Her father is younger than her husband!&#128576;
Those are such natural pics...as natural as her boobs!


----------



## nastasja

She looks almost normal without the makeup, but I can't get past the bolt-ons. They look terrible!


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> *Her father is younger than her husband!&#128576;*
> Those are such natural pics...as natural as her boobs!



I was thinking the same thing!! And how creepy that he seems just as affectionate with her as her husband...


----------



## ByeKitty

killerlife said:


> She looks almost normal without the makeup, but I can't get past the bolt-ons. They look terrible!



She reminds me of a blow-up doll


----------



## Sternchen

You know, she is a very cute girl without the makeup and those big ole boobs.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Notice her body language...  she doesnt have her arms around him.. This is all about " getting me into the industry" marriage. I am sure behind closed doors nothing happens... As she cant even put on a show for cameras. 







Sasha2012 said:


> She spent all her hard-earned money on surgery to increase the size of her already curvacious breasts.
> 
> And it seems Courtney Stodden needs to shell out a few more dollars - and buy herself a bigger bikini.
> 
> The 18-year-old nearly fell out of her tiny top as she decided to do a series of cart wheels on the beach.
> 
> Courtney's scanty bathing suit was shaded by a floppy straw hat festooned with tiny flowers as she strolled along the shore barefoot, her famously high platform heels disgarded somewhere on the sand.
> 
> Courtney was accompanied by her middle-aged husband Doug Hutchison, 53, and father Alex Stodden, 49, but they were mere background props compared to her spirited personality.
> 
> Courtney's youth was evident as she played with the couple's dog Dourtney in the shallow surf, holding him up in the air and probably scaring the living daylights out of him.
> 
> With her face was wiped clean of make-up, Courtney's natural cuteness was unobscurred.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-swimsuit-cartwheels-beach.html#ixzz2c13Ic3G8


----------



## Bag Fetish

Heidi Montag in the making.... /Jenna Jamison wanna be.


----------



## curlybee

Cute bathing suit and hat and Courtney is pretty cute without all the make up and  very young like the girl she is.


She still looks so sad and lost in the eyes.


I want for her to escape  all the creeps in her life and find happiness and success


Don't even get me started on her father.... I have an extremely low opinion of him ( and her mother)


----------



## Gimmethebag

Am I the only one who feels bad for the dog? It's name is Dourtney. I'm sure even the dog knows how stupid that is.


----------



## PurseNut911

Creepy husband. Strange father. Cute doggie. Crazy platforms at the beach. Nasty-looking balloons. Nice figure (minus the balloons). Fresh faced. Did I miss anything? Lol

Anyone else cringe at seeing her husband kiss her? Blech. :disgusted:


----------



## mockinglee

I miss Bazaar. This new dog, he's not even pink, for rill.


----------



## Staci_W

Gimmethebag said:


> Am I the only one who feels bad for the dog? It's name is Dourtney. I'm sure even the dog knows how stupid that is.



I feel sorry for the dog too.


----------



## tangowithme

Her boobs are very practical. She'll never have to wear a life-saving vest. Let the boat capsize in a horrible storm - those things on her chest are gonna keep her afloat for weeks.


----------



## DivineMissM

mockinglee said:


> I miss Bazaar. This new dog, he's not even pink, for rill.



What happened to Bazaar??  


IMO, your boobs should never be bigger than your head.


----------



## Echoes

With the pale complexion and the bazonkers, she could jump into the monster movie craze as Trampira.  Sort of an Elvira Goes To Transylvania 6-5000 thing.


----------



## Teemu

Echoes said:


> With the pale complexion and the bazonkers, she could jump into the monster movie craze as Trampira.  Sort of an Elvira Goes To Transylvania 6-5000 thing.



Oh please dont give her any ideas!


----------



## Nathalya

Gimmethebag said:


> Am I the only one who feels bad for the dog? It's name is Dourtney. I'm sure even the dog knows how stupid that is.



Sorry but i lol'd at that name


----------



## chantal1922

Her breast look painful.


----------



## PJ86

DivineMissM said:


> You'll be back.  They all come back.


----------



## chowlover2

Runs from thread still weeping about missing serpent armband...


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent all her hard-earned money on surgery to increase the size of her already curvacious breasts.
> *
> And it seems Courtney Stodden needs to shell out a few more dollars - and buy herself a bigger bikini. *
> 
> The 18-year-old nearly fell out of her tiny top as she decided to do a series of cart wheels on the beach.
> 
> Courtney's scanty bathing suit was shaded by a floppy straw hat festooned with tiny flowers as she strolled along the shore barefoot, her famously high platform heels disgarded somewhere on the sand.
> 
> Courtney was accompanied by her middle-aged husband Doug Hutchison, 53, and father Alex Stodden, 49, but they were mere background props compared to her spirited personality.
> 
> Courtney's youth was evident as she played with the couple's dog Dourtney in the shallow surf, holding him up in the air and probably scaring the living daylights out of him.
> 
> With her face was wiped clean of make-up, Courtney's natural cuteness was unobscurred.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-swimsuit-cartwheels-beach.html#ixzz2c13Ic3G8



But if she did that how else would she show them off? 

She actually looks pretty with out 10 pounds of make up on but those implants look horrendous on her. I agree with *DivineMissM *your boobs should not be bigger than your head.


----------



## erinrose

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent all her hard-earned money on surgery to increase the size of her already curvacious breasts.
> 
> And it seems Courtney Stodden needs to shell out a few more dollars - and buy herself a bigger bikini.
> 
> The 18-year-old nearly fell out of her tiny top as she decided to do a series of cart wheels on the beach.
> 
> Courtney's scanty bathing suit was shaded by a floppy straw hat festooned with tiny flowers as she strolled along the shore barefoot, her famously high platform heels disgarded somewhere on the sand.
> 
> Courtney was accompanied by her middle-aged husband Doug Hutchison, 53, and father Alex Stodden, 49, but they were mere background props compared to her spirited personality.
> 
> Courtney's youth was evident as she played with the couple's dog Dourtney in the shallow surf, holding him up in the air and probably scaring the living daylights out of him.
> 
> With her face was wiped clean of make-up, Courtney's natural cuteness was unobscurred.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-swimsuit-cartwheels-beach.html#ixzz2c13Ic3G8


 
Her dad looks just as perverted as her husband.


----------



## PJ86

chowlover2 said:


> Runs from thread still weeping about missing serpent armband...



I feel the need to take a shower after I come in here...


----------



## emcosmo1639

I can only imagine what's going to come out about her childhood someday---the way her parents tag along for everything and are so ok with all of this is beyond creepy...


----------



## pmburk

I don't even know why I click on this thread (again and again).


----------



## StylishFarmer

This thread has the best opening line I have ever read.. Still makes me laugh but that poor girl.. 

Seriously, are her boobies infected or inflamed? I want to give her a bottle of antibiotics.


----------



## chowlover2

StylishFarmer said:


> This thread has the best opening line I have ever read.. Still makes me laugh but that poor girl..
> 
> Seriously, are her boobies infected or inflamed? I want to give her a bottle of antibiotics.


The skin on her breasts is so inflamed it looks like her body wants to reject the implants!


----------



## maryg1

Girls, I've just read about 50 pages of this thread and it's the best thread ever on TPF. For rill.
I must subscribe to it!


----------



## Nat

pmburk said:


> I don't even know why I click on this thread (again and again).


Same!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is famed for her love of itsy bitsy outfits but it seems Courtney Stodden may be a football fan too.

The teen wife of Doug Hutchison was spotted wearing a Manchester United shirt while heading to LAX airport in Los Angeles on Saturday.

The 18-year-old wore the red shirt, with the teams name on the back, tucked into a pair of matching shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-catch-flight-husband-Doug.html#ixzz2cU9Tgtgj


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> She is famed for her love of itsy bitsy outfits but it seems Courtney Stodden may be a football fan too.
> 
> The teen wife of Doug Hutchison was spotted wearing a Manchester United shirt while heading to LAX airport in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> The 18-year-old wore the red shirt, with the teams name on the back, tucked into a pair of matching shorts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-catch-flight-husband-Doug.html#ixzz2cU9Tgtgj


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is she wearing _that_  on the plane?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bag*Snob said:


> Is she wearing _that_  on the plane?



Gurl,  she's totally covered up! You don't see any bewbies do you? That is airplane attire, for rill!


----------



## Pinkcooper

How does her vagina not get calloused from all those itty bitty shorts she's wearing? Looking at it hurts me!! Lmao


----------



## PurseNut911

Pinkcooper said:


> How does her vagina not get calloused from all those itty bitty shorts she's wearing? Looking at it hurts me!! Lmao



  Hilarious! That outfit is ridiculous, but at least she covered up her huge melons. Lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

Does she have any friends her own age?..


----------



## PJ86

I'd make her sit on a towel if she was riding in my car.


----------



## wilding

Gah, I just want to kick him in the goolies and run away :censor:


----------



## pixiejenna

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does she have any friends her own age?..



I doubt it, you only see her with her hubby, parents, or plastic surgeon.



PJ86 said:


> I'd make her sit on a towel if she was riding in my car.



  I can't imagine wanting your bare as$ on a plane seat it's pretty much the same as a subway seat except you can't wipe it off.


----------



## Sasha2012

She rose to fame in 2011 after controversially getting hitched to 53-year-old actor Doug Hutchison when she was just 16.

But Courtney Stodden's attempt to parlay her celebrity across the pond has already hit a caveat.

The 18-year-old was booed as she made her way into the Celebrity Big Brother UK house on Thursday in Hertfordshire wearing a tiny yellow mini-dress and her signature platform heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...brity-Big-Brother-UK-house.html#ixzz2clodkHes


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The expressions of the people in the audience are priceless!


----------



## tangowithme

Those contraptions on her feet with them skinny ole legs... Eye bleach required.


----------



## shiny_things

If she doesn't get booted out straight away I think we will see that she is actually very sweet, intelligent but damaged, as I have always suspected she is.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The expressions of the people in the audience are priceless!



LOL! They really are! Although that toothless guy looks pretty into her.

Can we watch Big Brother UK in the US??


----------



## SophiaLee

ShoreGrl said:


> LOL! They really are! Although that toothless guy looks pretty into her.
> 
> Can we watch Big Brother UK in the US??



Lol I noticed the toothless guy right away.


----------



## curlybee

shiny_things said:


> If she doesn't get booted out straight away I think we will see that she is actually very sweet, intelligent but damaged, as I have always suspected she is.




I agree. 

Look how empty her eyes look. She's 18 years old she's too young not to have any sort of sparkle in her eyes.


----------



## DivineMissM

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The expressions of the people in the audience are priceless!



Totally!


----------



## lulu212121

The toothless guy & the lady in front of him have opposite reaction faces towards her!  Night & day!

At least she wears underwear!!! LOL!


----------



## buzzytoes

How is she going to survive on her own without Doug or her mom?? If she stays until the end I predict she might come out of this divorced with a whole new awareness of what a normal life should be.


----------



## Charles

ShoreGrl said:


> LOL! They really are! Although that toothless guy looks pretty into her.
> 
> Can we watch Big Brother UK in the US??



OMG!  Toothless dude is killin me!


----------



## iluvmybags

So in the UK, celebrities play Big Brother?  I wonder why the US has never done a celebrity BB?  Have they ever had everyday "commoners" play the game in the UK?  

Its too bad that's not aired anywhere in the US?  I wonder if there may not be YouTube clips?  I'd love to see how Courtney does in this game, and how the other house guests react to her.  I wonder why all the booing when she came in - I wouldn't think that many people would even know who she is across the pond (or perhaps that's the reason for the booing?)


----------



## Baileylouise

I just found this thread. What does this Courtney do ? She in UK version of BB and no one knows who she is . We also normal Big Bro with 'normal' ppl that just finished on monday. I think you can watch on line via channel5.com or youtube.She may be out first because the british public don't seem to like rich attractive girls


----------



## chowlover2

Baileylouise said:


> I just found this thread. What does this Courtney do ? She in UK version of BB and no one knows who she is . We also normal Big Bro with 'normal' ppl that just finished on monday. I think you can watch on line via channel5.com or youtube.She may be out first because the british public don't seem to like rich attractive girls



She doesn't really do anything but pose provocatively, oh,and she released a song. Her main claim to fame is that she married a D-list actor here in the US when she was 16 and he was in his 50's. With her parents blessing no less. Basically she scampers around in as little clothing as possible wearing the highest heels. She recently added the DD breasts. She looks like she is hankering for a career in porn...


----------



## Baileylouise

chowlover2 said:


> She doesn't really do anything but pose provocatively, oh,and she released a song. Her main claim to fame is that she married a D-list actor here in the US when she was 16 and he was in his 50's. With her parents blessing no less. Basically she scampers around in as little clothing as possible wearing the highest heels. She recently added the DD breasts. She looks like she is hankering for a career in porn...


  She is starting to look like a porn star .How can she walk around in those high heels ?
Are her parents okay with her married to such an old guy and that her future is reduced to starring in reality shows ? Shocking


----------



## ShoreGrl

Baileylouise said:


> I just found this thread. What does this Courtney do ? She in UK version of BB and no one knows who she is . We also normal Big Bro with 'normal' ppl that just finished on monday. I think you can watch on line via channel5.com or youtube.*She may be out first because the british public don't seem to like rich attractive girls*



Oh, well she'll make it to the end b/c she's neither.

What is going on with her rear-end in that last picture. Is she wearing padding on her butt or something?


----------



## Staci_W

The vpl, lipstick, and her vagina falling out of her dress


----------



## pukasonqo

Just bumped into a bunch of girls her age, giggling and being just that, girls...makes you think how lost this one is.


----------



## littlerock

Baileylouise said:


> *She is starting to look like a porn star *.How can she walk around in those high heels ?
> Are her parents okay with her married to such an old guy and that her future is reduced to starring in reality shows ? Shocking




Starting to?? 

(She looks like she has a PhD in pornography)


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks dead in the eyes, and she looks kind of dead in general. Does anyone else see this? It's really creepy, she looks like a lifeless blow-up doll. 
It could just be that I still haven't been able to get that necrophilia magazine cover out of my head...


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Still a teen and already doing BB..pretty much a sign a celeb's career
is ending.
The only income for these two right now are selling photos ops,
financial desperation will lead to porn by the time she's 20yr.

I hope Doug is proud of him self..if he truly loved her, he would've waited to marry her, made sure she finished school...shown some positive guidance, instead
he's her pimp, and her parents signed her off to him.
He's a pathetic human being.


----------



## curlybee

ByeKitty said:


> She looks dead in the eyes, and she looks kind of dead in general. Does anyone else see this? It's really creepy, she looks like a lifeless blow-up doll.
> It could just be that I still haven't been able to get that necrophilia magazine cover out of my head...



No she looks dead in the eyes to me as well. Lifeless like you said. She is basically  a plaything and I have a feeling she's been treated as such her entire life.

It's really sad.


----------



## nastasja

Her eyes look dead because she's wearing those brown contacts again. Her eyes are normally blue.


----------



## Echoes

Baileylouise said:


> Are her parents okay with her married to such an old guy





ByeKitty said:


> It's really creepy, she looks like a lifeless blow-up doll.



I think there's a lot more going on in that family than anybody knows.

She's a toy for her two Daddies to play with ..... however they wish.  Mommy's getting some somewhere too, maybe her 'son-in-law'.


----------



## curlybee

killerlife said:


> Her eyes look dead because she's wearing those brown contacts again. Her eyes are normally blue.



No she has that same lifeless look no matter what color her eyes are.


----------



## Nat

Is she still in the house?


----------



## morgan20

Yes she is and quite sweet! I did not expect her to be like that.


----------



## DivineMissM

Baileylouise said:


> I just found this thread. What does this Courtney do ? She in UK version of BB and no one knows who she is . We also normal Big Bro with 'normal' ppl that just finished on monday. I think you can watch on line via channel5.com or youtube.She may be out first because the british public don't seem to like rich attractive girls





ShoreGrl said:


> *Oh, well she'll make it to the end b/c she's neither.*
> 
> What is going on with her rear-end in that last picture. Is she wearing padding on her butt or something?



That's what I was going to say!  



ByeKitty said:


> She looks dead in the eyes, and she looks kind of dead in general. Does anyone else see this? It's really creepy, she looks like a lifeless blow-up doll.
> It could just be that I still haven't been able to get that necrophilia magazine cover out of my head...



Totally.  It's really sad.  She's going downhill FAST.



morgan20 said:


> Yes she is and quite sweet! I did not expect her to be like that.



That doesn't surprise me, actually.  I can see her being very sweet.  She's just lost/troubled.  I really think she was sexually abused as a child/teen/currently.


----------



## TulsaMINI

I am loving the expressions of the audience members behind her. Lol


----------



## PJ86

I hope they told the audience in the UK that she is from Canada.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has been giving Celebrity Big Brother viewers and eyeful of her largest assets since the show began last week. 

But it seems that her housemates aren't to pleased with her public displays.

The 18-year-old American beauty became famous, and received widespread criticism, after she married 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison at just 16-years-old.

Housemates believe that waif-like Courtney has been parading around in the smallest tops as a way of winning over the CBB fans.

But the group are now getting fed up with the constant eyefuls of her surgically enhanced boobs that they have to endure on a daily basis. 

TV personality, Courtney, who now lives in LA was shocked when her fellow housemate, choreographer Louie Spence, 44, warned her of over-exposing herself.

He said that she would be doing herself no favours if she continued to wear next to nothing during the show, which lasts for three weeks. 

Courtney replied: ' Louie said he thought I was a porn star. 'He told me exactly what he thought of me.'

Courtney was booed as she entered the house last Thursday wearing just a tiny yellow mini-dress and her signature platform heels - which could not help but expose her voluptuous DD bosoms. 

When interviewed by CBB host, Emma Willis, before she entered the house on the first night's show, she touched upon her provocative style and said: 'I guess my style is a little provocative and I'm not afraid to show off my body.' 

'People will either love me or hate me,' she added.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asts-Celebrity-Big-Brother.html#ixzz2dBfCfiqx


----------



## Jahpson

She looks different. Her life will be spiraling down


----------



## shiny_things

She is actually coming across really well over here.


----------



## gfairenoughh

I think the red marks on her breasts are stretch marks from her implants. They are really red at first and will fade after time. Mine looked like hers at first but went away after a couple months


----------



## shoes4me

Sasha2012 said:


> She rose to fame in 2011 after controversially getting hitched to 53-year-old actor Doug Hutchison when she was just 16.
> 
> But Courtney Stodden's attempt to parlay her celebrity across the pond has already hit a caveat.
> 
> The 18-year-old was booed as she made her way into the Celebrity Big Brother UK house on Thursday in Hertfordshire wearing a tiny yellow mini-dress and her signature platform heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...brity-Big-Brother-UK-house.html#ixzz2clodkHes




these shoes look like the mafia provided her with some concrete footwear


----------



## Sasha2012

She's already riled her housemates with the amount she's been parading her body around, with some even warning her to stop.

But it seems the words have fallen on deaf ears as Courtney Stodden is still intent on showing off her voluptuous assets in the Celebrity Big Brother house.

The TV star spent her seventh day in the house wearing nothing more than a tiny string bikini which barely covered her surgically enhanced breasts.

It came a day after she celebrated her 19th birthday in the show.

Stodden was seen chowing down on cake on Thursday night after the housemates successfully completed a challenge to win her a birthday party.

Yesterday, Big Brother built a machine which generated random tasks for housemates.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kini-Celebrity-Big-Brother.html#ixzz2dT14932F


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't get over how painful those implants look...


----------



## pink1

^ was thinking same thing.  Ow.


----------



## Charles

I wonder if she's hooked up with any one from the show.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her poor boobs.  ush:


----------



## mockinglee

Is she.... grooming her crotch? We may have to add a bottle of spray sunscreen to our basket. It's mercifully saving us from having to see her Stodden.


----------



## buzzytoes

Not sure it's possible but her boobs look even more painful when she is laying down than when she is standing up.


----------



## TaraP

buzzytoes said:


> Not sure it's possible but her boobs look even more painful when she is laying down than when she is standing up.


 
This!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Those are the worst looking implants. They look terrible!!


----------



## Echoes

Why does the Hindenberg come to mind?


----------



## chowlover2

mockinglee said:


> Is she.... grooming her crotch? We may have to add a bottle of spray sunscreen to our basket. It's mercifully saving us from having to see her Stodden.



I thought the same! My back aches from just looking at these pics!


----------



## mockinglee

Can we talk about this pic for a minute??? That cake was for her 50th birthday right?


----------



## pixiejenna

Her boob job looks seriously painful. I don't know if it's because of the small tops she wears or because they are too big but they look like they are sagging.


----------



## nastasja

I thought when you get new implants they sit high...for like a year. Why are they already sagging?


----------



## ByeKitty

killerlife said:


> I thought when you get new implants they sit high...for like a year. Why are they already sagging?



Because they're way too damn big...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

What kind of doctor would think it's ok to do that to her body??


----------



## White Orchid

They look purple-ish to me?


----------



## chowlover2

What kind of Mother & Father, let alone husband would let their daughter or wife traipse around like that?


----------



## PurseNut911

Poor child. Her boobs are hangin' low already and it looks so painful.


----------



## shiny_things

On cue Doug was on TV last night in the same damn woolly hat and leather jacket.


----------



## Sharont2305

LoveMyMarc said:


> What kind of doctor would think it's ok to do that to her body??



One that saw a big fat paycheck I would think!
Seriously, they look really sore.


----------



## tangowithme

White Orchid said:


> They look purple-ish to me?




Sort of mottled, the way old people's legs often look due to lack of circulation.


----------



## Belle49

Does anyone know where I can watch CBB online?


----------



## White Orchid

tangowithme said:


> Sort of mottled, the way old people's legs often look due to lack of circulation.


Lol, exactly.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if this video was posted yet apparently RuPaul has a show/webshow where he drives celebs home and they chat in the car(I've never seen it before this video). I have to say this is probably the most coherent I've ever heard her speak! His advice to here is to channel Marilyn lol. The way she tucked the seat belt behind her so it only goes over her lap bugs me, she cares more about not covering up her boobs by a seat belt than her personal safety. *rolls eyes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhIj-POGCOw


----------



## Teemu

I have been watching it on you tube and holy cow, she sang the national anthem, let's just say none of her so called videos are of her natural voice. She absolutely cannot sing lol


----------



## PJ86

tangowithme said:


> Sort of mottled, the way old people's legs often look due to lack of circulation.



Each look like Octomom's belly before she gave birth... with all the veins.

How she can sleep I have no idea.  They just look so painful and uncomfortable.


----------



## Jayne1

PJ86 said:


> I hope they told the audience in the UK that she is from Canada.


No one would believe it.  lol


----------



## ByeKitty

PJ86 said:


> Each look like Octomom's belly before she gave birth... with all the veins.
> 
> How she can sleep I have no idea.  They just look so painful and uncomfortable.



Are they veins or stretch marks?


----------



## gfairenoughh

ByeKitty said:


> Are they veins or stretch marks?



Stretch marks


----------



## Sasha2012

*She always loved the camera! Courtney Stodden pictured as a fresh-faced brunette in never seen before childhood photos*

She is still just 19 years old but with a 53-year-old husband, its fair to say Courtney Stodden is all grown up.

But the teen bride took a trip down memory lane recently with her parents Alex Stodden and Krista Keller.

The trio sat down with the family photo album and perused snapshots of Courtney in her youth.

It seems Courtney is a natural in front of the camera and was perfecting her pout even at a young age.

The aspiring singer, who is married to X Files actor Doug Hutchison, now has bleached blonde locks and always wears a full face of heavy make-up.

But the images reveal she was naturally a fresh-faced brunette, and always good at posing.

Courtney is a huge animal lover and has posed for PETA, and is clear to see where her fondness for furry friends came from as she kisses family dog Bizaar in one picture.

Courtney is currently in the UK where she is appearing in Celebrity Big Brother.
And the star has been finding the time away from her husband of two years tough.

She revealed to housemate Mario Falcone that shes worried he wont be best pleased about her antics on the show.

Courtney said: It will be interesting to see what my husband feels about all of this; seeing 

what they have aired and what he feels.
In response the Only Way Is Essex star joked: What, being tied to a 25-year-old man?

Courtney replied: Just everything, when I get drunk and stuff.

Mario reassured the teen, explaining that her husband needs to understand that she is still so young.

Yeah but hes got to understand you are 19. If hes married a 19-year-old, youre still allowed to live the life of a 19-year-old, Mario said.

It comes just days after Courtney opened up about fears for her marriage to Lauren Harries.

She said: He means so much more to me than this freaking house and I dont want to 

leave this house feeling so strong and independent that I cant depend on him anymore.
I dont ever want him to let go and I dont want him to let go.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ette-seen-childhood-photos.html#ixzz2eSAKEcye


----------



## chowlover2

I can't even believe she is the same person!


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> I can't even believe she is the same person!



Right!?  Just a few short years ago...

What happened to this girl!?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So sad...


----------



## chowlover2

Her parents should be run out of town, who lets a teenager do that sort of thing? Oh wait, I forgot they are in Hollywood...


----------



## PJ86

Jayne1 said:


> No one would believe it.  lol



Oops.  Sorry Jayne from Toronto.  You can't blame me for trying!


----------



## PJ86

ByeKitty said:


> Are they veins or stretch marks?


 
Probably stretch marks, but could be veins struggling for a oxygen because it  is so tight around that area... they came up for a breath!


----------



## PJ86

chowlover2 said:


> Her parents should be run out of town, who lets a teenager do that sort of thing? Oh wait, I forgot they are in Hollywood...



Yes, but they're from Toronto.


----------



## mockinglee

"Childhood photos"? So they're from, what, 2 years ago?


----------



## shiny_things

And yet, just 4 years after some of those pictures were taken she was married off to a man 3 times her age. I despair.


----------



## buzzytoes

Holy crap that doesn't even look like her!!!

Knowing that Mario from TOWIE is in the Celebrity Big Brother house I might make more of an effort to watch. I would not be surprised at all if they hooked up.


----------



## shiny_things

They were holding hands last night.

Courtney is for sure having a massive change on her outlook on her marriage in there.


----------



## Radissen

Why wouldn't it suprise me if it is true?
http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2013/09/blind-items-revealed_10.html?m=1


----------



## nicole75

...she was in 5th grade only 7 years ago


----------



## buzzytoes

shiny_things said:


> They were holding hands last night.
> 
> Courtney is for sure having a massive change on her outlook on her marriage in there.



Guess I will try one more time to watch online. Maybe it will finally stop freezing up on me. Fake boobs, young and naive, totally up Mario's alley.


----------



## littlerock

nicole75 said:


> ...she was in 5th grade only 7 years ago



eww.. I can't even think of that.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Dugs face looks like a woman. Has he had work done? They're both talentless losers.


----------



## Sternchen

Oh my, those photos...

She was such a pretty, sweet looking girl. I had to look twice when I saw that certificate from her school. Elementary school in 2005. Wow..


----------



## Tarhls

shiny_things said:


> They were holding hands last night.
> 
> Courtney is for sure having a massive change on her outlook on her marriage in there.



Doug must be thinking it wasn't such a good idea to have her in BB house now that it seems she is finding out there is more to life (and more men)


----------



## nastasja

shiny_things said:


> Courtney is for sure having a massive change on her outlook on her marriage in there.



For her sake, I hope that's true.


----------



## Sassys

*Not your average dip-dye! CBB's Courtney Stodden has a purple chest because her implants are too big*


Courtney Stodden's implants get more than enough attention for their size but now their changing colour has puzzled the Celebrity Big Brother viewers.

Over the last few weeks, many have tweeted their confusion over the purple hue that surround her DD cups, as she totters around the house in her favourite form of clothing; the string bikini.
But it seems the reason for the colour is not from the aesthetic use of body-paint, rather the pressure of blood around the implants that are too big for the skin that encompasses them

The diagnosis was made by plastic surgeon Angelica Kavouni, who told *heat magazine*: 'The implants seem to have been placed on top of the muscle and may be too heavy to be supported by her skin.

'The discolouration she shows is not that common and can be due to the many breast blood vessels being unable to empty due to pressure exerted on them by the implants.' 
But while Courtney's solution has been trying to cover the purple colour with make-up during her stay in the Big Brother house, it is not a lasting one. 

Kavouni tells heat: 'Placing the implants under the the muscle would help with this issue plus a breast uplift procedure.' 

Courtney's attempts to cover the purplish colour may have gone unnoticed in the house, but the viewers have been more than puzzled with the vibrant display. 

Even Lucy Mecklenburgh admitting she's watching the show by tweeting: 'Y r Courtney's boobs purple!?'

The 19-year old wife of actor Doug hutchinson, 53, claims to have first gone under the knife in June this year, by increasing her size C bust to a double D. 
Since then she has barely been seen in anything other than an bikini, as a way of showing off the enhancing effects of her surgery. 
And this hasn't gone unnoticed by her housemates, with the likes of Carol McGiffin and Louie Spence all begging for Courtney to put some more clothes on.
Stodden faces eviction in Wednesday night's episode along with Mario Falcone, Carol, Louis and Vicky Entwistle.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2417851/Celebrity-Big-Brother-2013-Courtney-Stoddens-implants-big-turning-chest-purple.html#ixzz2ehdgw8yi


----------



## Belle49

buzzytoes said:


> Holy crap that doesn't even look like her!!!
> 
> Knowing that Mario from TOWIE is in the Celebrity Big Brother house I might make more of an effort to watch. I would not be surprised at all if they hooked up.



Where do you watch? I've been wanting to watch because of him


----------



## Staci_W

So what happens long term if she doesn't do anything with the boobs?


----------



## cojordan

^^^ I wonder too. If you don't have proper circulation you would think all kinds of things could go wrong.


----------



## Sasha2012

She enjoyed being the resident flirt of the Celebrity Big Brother house so Courtney Stoddens husband could have been forgiven for not giving her a warm welcome back.

But despite viewers watching her flirt with TOWIE star Mario Falcone, Courtneys doting husband Doug Hutchison was there to greet her with a huge bunch of balloons and a beaming smile.

And the couple looked ecstatic to be reunited with each other as they left their hotel on Thursday morning.

The 19-year-old American became the sixth housemate to be evicted from the house on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...husband-Doug-Hutchison-CBB.html#ixzz2ei0HMxjC


----------



## Echoes

That last shot looks like one of Pam Anderson's aged bimbo shots.  What is she now, around 50?

Wiki says 46:  [46 years (July 1, 1967)  Pamela Anderson, Age]


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like she wants desperately to be Anna Nicole.


----------



## buzzytoes

Belle49 said:


> Where do you watch? I've been wanting to watch because of him


 
I downloaded the Expat Shield Launch and use it as an IP Masker, then watch on Channel 5 (the UK channel it's on). I have been having trouble getting through one episode without it freezing but not sure if that's because of the computer or the channel. I've only tried it at work, not at home yet. 




Staci_W said:


> So what happens long term if she doesn't do anything with the boobs?


 
She mentioned in one of the first Celebrity BB episodes that you have to get new implants every seven to ten years if you wear a bra all the time. She then said hers are so heavy that she never goes without one. Not sure whether that is really helping with the weight or not.


----------



## Charles

Sasha2012 said:


> But despite viewers watching her flirt with TOWIE star *Mario Falcone*, Courtneys doting husband Doug Hutchison was there to greet her with a huge bunch of balloons and a beaming smile.http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...husband-Doug-Hutchison-CBB.html#ixzz2ei0HMxjC



Wait...people find this guy attractive??


----------



## DivineMissM

Charles said:


> Wait...people find this guy attractive??
> 
> hellomagazine.com/imagenes//celebrities/2013052912793/lucy-mecklenburgh-talks-mario-falcone-split/0-65-632/mario-falcone--z.jpg



Ummm...Why is he wearing his girlfriend's clothes?  Laundry day?


----------



## shiny_things

Ecstatic is not how I would describe her reaction to him. Both times she saw Doug she hugged him, but looked pretty disinterested. It was all him saying that he loved her and missed her, she just stood there.


----------



## buzzytoes

TOWIE is headed to Vegas this month. The 20th I think. Wonder if Mario would stop by LA to see her? Likely not but I am still hoping the time in BB house gave her a wakeup call.


----------



## Staci_W

Thank God that these two haven't had a child. That would be a true tragedy.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Staci_W said:


> Thank God that these two haven't had a child. That would be a true tragedy.



Oh please no!  That is the last thing the world would need!


----------



## NYC Chicky

emcosmo1639 said:


> Oh please no!  That is the last thing the world would need!



And her boobs!!


----------



## Lush Life

Charles said:


> Wait...people find this guy attractive??
> 
> hellomagazine.com/imagenes//celebrities/2013052912793/lucy-mecklenburgh-talks-mario-falcone-split/0-65-632/mario-falcone--z.jpg



I can't stop laughing at his jeggings. Just, wow . . .


----------



## Sasha2012

*The Lauren Harries & Courtney Stodden show! Ex-CBB housemates set to star in their own reality series*

When you thought there were enough reality TV series on the box, another one crams its way through.

And this time the subjects are Lauren Harries and Courtney Stodden, who are reportedly starring in their own fly-on-the-wall show for Channel 5.

Lauren, 35, seemed to confirm the news, telling Digital Spy: 'I have been in contact with Doug [Hutchison] and it is all systems go.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-set-star-reality-series.html#ixzz2f5KLJOyX


----------



## Charles

Interesting that she's doing a show with a 35 year old that looks like she's 50.


----------



## chowlover2

Is this going on air in the UK? I have never heard of Lauren Harries here in the US.


----------



## StylishFarmer

WTF?!?!?!

Who is this chick and seriously, my mum is 65 and looks better than her. Had this Lauren person had surgery ? What is going on with her face?


----------



## Radissen

She wasn't always a chick.
Here you go:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauren_Harries


----------



## DivineMissM

Radissen said:


> She wasn't always a chick.
> Here you go:
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauren_Harries



Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## pukasonqo

She didn't have it easy, poor thing! Thnx  for posting the article!


----------



## chowlover2

Radissen said:


> She wasn't always a chick.
> Here you go:
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauren_Harries


 Thanks, wow!


----------



## Radissen

No problem. I didn't know about her so I had to look her up too.


----------



## StylishFarmer

pukasonqo said:


> She didn't have it easy, poor thing! Thnx  for posting the article!



+1

Poor thing has been through so much it's enough to age anyone beyond their years.


----------



## Sasha2012

She paraded around the Celebrity Big Brother house in tiny dresses and bikinis that barely contained her famous curves.

But it looks like Courtney Stodden has been forced to swap the skimpy outfits for something slightly more conservative.

As she continues her stay in rain-swept London the 19-year-old slipped into a pair of leopard print leggings and even a coat as she stepped out with husband Doug Hutchison on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nally-covers-chilly-London.html#ixzz2fG9CM9gO


----------



## littlerock

That's her conservative look?


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> That's her conservative look?



Yup!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

She must be the oldest looking 18 yr old ever...


----------



## Sasha2012

After a wild night of partying with Lauren Harries the night before, Courtney Stodden has emerged in public on Friday, looking a little fragile.

The 19-year old wife of actor Doug Hutchinson, 53, was not her usual smiley self as her husband escorted her towards their hotel in London

Hiding behind a pair of sunglasses, and much more covered up than her usual appearance, Courtney has certainly made sure she's had the full British night life experience - seemingly hangover included.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssets-VERY-boozy-night-out.html#ixzz2fSFhDVZt


----------



## littlerock

Lovely.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

You can almost smell the skank wafting off of her.


----------



## littlerock

^ IKR?

Americans already have a bad name in other parts of the world. Like we need THAT representing us in London..


----------



## TulsaMINI

Why are her legs so bruised up??


----------



## Chanel522

Eww...she is just disgusting.


----------



## Charles

What
The
F*ck??

I mean....
That girl is in for some rough times ahead.

And lez be ril...you know that dude with her was all up in that!


----------



## Nathalya

Ew it looks like she's being drugged or something


----------



## Sternchen

Why is she so bruised? Those aren't bruises that come from bumping in to the coffee table or desk..


----------



## Avril

WTF is wrong with her leg? Her upper thigh in the 3rd last pic has got this weird bruise on it!!!

I just find her so gross - those outfits are disgusting!


----------



## Staci_W

Chloe_chick999 said:


> You can almost smell the skank wafting off of her.



It' like the honey boo boo effect. Why are we as Americans choosing to entertain ourselves with such trash. It's just gross.


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder if she had lipo (not that she needed it) when she got her boobs done?? Isn't that about where the bruising would be???


----------



## littlerock

Avril said:


> WTF is wrong with her leg? Her upper thigh in the 3rd last pic has got this weird bruise on it!!!



Takes that saying "she's been kicked around the block a few times" to a whole new level.



buzzytoes said:


> I wonder if she had lipo (not that she needed it) when she got her boobs done?? Isn't that about where the bruising would be???



I'm betting she fell down in her ginormous hooker shoes. She's so small, I doubt it takes much to get her wasted. Sad.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just feel bad for this girl--she seems so lost.


----------



## Echoes

Canings.

Gots ta' keep the Hos in line!!


----------



## FreshLilies

TulsaMINI said:


> Why are her legs so bruised up??



Omg!!! No words. Someone must have taken quite a tumble. Either that or daddy hutchison isn't so nice afterall.


----------



## Charles

Oh, it has to be from her busting her @$$ in those stilts she insists on wearing.

Here's the deal...in the past, yeah, she got some attention, but it seemed like she never had important friends.  She was always with Doug.  Now that she's been on CBB, she has new, D list celeb friends and has more name recognition, which means nights out on the town, free booze, free drugs, cute guys/girls (hey, you never know), etc, etc.  I guarantee her marriage won't last much longer.


----------



## natalie78

She makes my eye twitch.


----------



## littlerock

natalie78 said:


> She makes my eye twitch.



Like this  or like this ?


----------



## StylishFarmer

That's terrible! She looks worse than a banged up prostitute. Those bruises! Sheesh! Ouch. 

On the up side. She looks good in jeans!


----------



## CobaltBlu

no words. 

*takes serpent armband to Goodwill*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## natalie78

littlerock said:


> Like this  or like this ?



It starts as the first one then ends as the second one.


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> no words.
> 
> *takes serpent armband to Goodwill*[/QUoute]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock bottom is right around the corner for this girl.


----------



## Encore Hermes

So whoever sold her the evil eye jewelry ripped her off right?


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't know what Lauren Harries has done to her poor hair but I wish she would deep condition it for a week straight. If hair could be painful, hers would be the definition of it.


----------



## mockinglee

Cheesus rice. You gotta put up a courtesy NSFLunch tag if you're gonna post pics of the StoddeNip. One of them is trying to escape.


----------



## emcosmo1639

natalie78 said:


> It starts as the first one then ends as the second one.



With a whole lot of  in between.


----------



## redney

Her lizard lips schtick used to be a little amusing but now she's just sad and spiraling downward.


----------



## Queenpixie

If you watched the show she was in "celebrity big brother" which is filmed 24/7.... I hate to admit this.. but she is actually really really kind and sweet .


----------



## qudz104

Oh dear God.. This is so sad. I wish this poor girl had some good influences in her life.


----------



## HauteRN

Nathalya said:


> Ew it looks like she's being drugged or something



That would be my guess as to what caused that bruising. The shape and areas "fit" 
(Just my personal opinion)

I'm sad for her. She's all kinds of unhappy.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I don't feel bad for her at all,  I think she loves the life she leads.


----------



## DivineMissM

mockinglee said:


> Cheesus rice. You gotta put up a courtesy NSFLunch tag if you're gonna post pics of the StoddeNip. One of them is trying to escape.







Queenpixie said:


> If you watched the show she was in "celebrity big brother" which is filmed 24/7.... I hate to admit this.. but she is actually really really kind and sweet .



I believe it, which is why this is so sad to me.



HauteRN said:


> *That would be my guess as to what caused that bruising. The shape and areas "fit"
> (Just my personal opinion)*
> 
> I'm sad for her. She's all kinds of unhappy.



What do you mean?  Someone is injecting her with something?


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm curious how she got the bruises on her ***, guessing from falling down drunk. At least she's wearing panties! She actually looked really cute in the pic wearing jeans she almost looked normal minus the stripper heels.


----------



## yajaira

i know how she got those bruises she got them from being"kinky" her hubby prbly spanks her with objects


----------



## tannedsilk

Chloe_chick999 said:


> You can almost smell the skank wafting off of her.


----------



## loves

if she had normal sized implants her figure would be really lovely.


----------



## HauteRN

DivineMissM said:


> I believe it, which is why this is so sad to me.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  Someone is injecting her with something?



Could be. I don't think against her will. She's a wreck.


----------



## HauteRN

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I don't feel bad for her at all,  I think she loves the life she leads.



I'm going to guess you don't have children yet. I feel sad for her because she is clearly hurting. Nothing about her looks like happiness. Nothing.


----------



## HauteRN

loves said:


> if she had normal sized implants her figure would be really lovely.



Really? She's emaciated. I find nothing about that lovely. Or feminine.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her firm attachment to the UK shows no sign of loosening any time soon, a fact that was all too evident on Sunday when Courtney Stodden teetered out of a West London studio on another pair of killer heels. 

The 19-year-old and her actor husband, 53-year-old Doug Hutchinson, have been a regular fixture in the capital over the two weeks since Celebrity Big Brother came to an end for another year. 

Courtney, a divisive presence in the Big Brother house  not least because of her flirtatious behaviour around TOWIE star Mario Falcone  was last spotted looking rather fragile after a boozy night out with new pal Lauren Harries. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-heels-semi-sheer-leggings.html#ixzz2fdWDKQ1B


----------



## Chloe_chick999

HauteRN said:


> I'm going to guess you don't have children yet. I feel sad for her because she is clearly hurting. Nothing about her looks like happiness. Nothing.



I sure do. I seriously doubt that no one forces her to act and dress that way. I've seen pics of off duty hardcore porn stars dress more modestly than her.


----------



## shiny_things

HauteRN said:


> I'm going to guess you don't have children yet. I feel sad for her because she is clearly hurting. Nothing about her looks like happiness. Nothing.



You need kids to spot unhappiness? Wow.


----------



## HauteRN

shiny_things said:


> You need kids to spot unhappiness? Wow.



No, shiny thing. But being a mother gives a new perspective. As a mother, I am sad for her.


----------



## HauteRN

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I sure do. I seriously doubt that no one forces her to act and dress that way. I've seen pics of off duty hardcore porn stars dress more modestly than her.



I don't understand the above quote "I seriously doubt that no one..."
Are you saying you believe she is forced to dress the way she does? Or are you saying you believe she's so happy that she dresses that way?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

HauteRN said:


> I don't understand the above quote "I seriously doubt that no one..."
> Are you saying you believe she is forced to dress the way she does? Or are you saying you believe she's so happy that she dresses that way?



I don't know if I worded my comment incorrectly, but I don't think that she is forced to dress in such a provocative manner. I think she loves the attention she gets, hence her assets are always on display to get that attention. I look at reality celebrities with a kind of bemused detachment. They can be fun to watch but I really don't feel sad or happy for them. That is reserved for my own family.


----------



## HauteRN

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I don't know if I worded my comment incorrectly, but I don't think that she is forced to dress in such a provocative manner. I think she loves the attention she gets, hence her assets are always on display to get that attention. I look at reality celebrities with a kind of bemused detachment. They can be fun to watch but I really don't feel sad or happy for them. That is reserved for my own family.



Now I understand what you were saying. I agree that she is dressing as she does by choice as well as your assessment as to why she chooses to do so. 

I don't reserve sympathy for my family and that happens to make me a great nurse as I will care for your family as if I they were my own


----------



## curlybee

I agree with the assessment that Courtney dresses as she does for attention, but I think she thinks that sexual attention is the only type of attention she can get. It's only my opinion but I feel she was probably abused as a child and the only attention she received as a child was of a sexual nature, so now in her mind she associates sex/sexuality being provocative getting sexualized attention as love.  I don't see it as other celebs who dress provocatively purely as a way to grab headlines like Miley Cyrus.  I just feel bad and sad for her she just seems like a lost girl to me. I don't know her and never will, but she's a human and famous or not I tend to wish everyone well in life.


----------



## HauteRN

curlybee said:


> I agree with the assessment that Courtney dresses as she does for attention, but I think she thinks that sexual attention is the only type of attention she can get. It's only my opinion but I feel she was probably abused as a child and the only attention she received as a child was of a sexual nature, so now in her mind she associates sex/sexuality being provocative getting sexualized attention as love.  I don't see it as other celebs who dress provocatively purely as a way to grab headlines like Miley Cyrus.  I just feel bad and sad for her she just seems like a lost girl to me. I don't know her and never will, but she's a human and famous or not I tend to wish everyone well in life.



Well put. I agree.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That's really sweet.  My son is in the nursing program and I hope he will have an attitude such as yours. 

And for the record, I wish no ill will on anyone,  famous or not.


----------



## curlybee

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That's really sweet.  My son is in the nursing program and I hope he will have an attitude such as yours.
> 
> And for the record, I wish no ill will on anyone,  famous or not.




That's good! I didn't think you did.

I'm a strange one in that I don't  overly obsess over celebs, but at the same time I can be happy for them or sad for them it's not the same level of happiness or sadness  I feel for people I actually know. I guess it's just a feeling of connection of having shared a similar life experience. I'm  a strange one.

I am not a nurse but I have a great respect for them. I've had family members in hospital recently and there is so much comfort knowing they are cared for by someone who is no only educated but truly shares.

So thank you Haute-RN for being one of those nurses, and Chloe-chick you son has chosen a great career says a lot about him as a person imo.


----------



## DivineMissM

HauteRN said:


> Really? She's emaciated. I find nothing about that lovely. Or feminine.



Agreed.  



curlybee said:


> I agree with the assessment that Courtney dresses as she does for attention, but I think she thinks that sexual attention is the only type of attention she can get. It's only my opinion but I feel she was probably abused as a child and the only attention she received as a child was of a sexual nature, so now in her mind she associates sex/sexuality being provocative getting sexualized attention as love.  I don't see it as other celebs who dress provocatively purely as a way to grab headlines like Miley Cyrus.  I just feel bad and sad for her she just seems like a lost girl to me. I don't know her and never will, but she's a human and famous or not I tend to wish everyone well in life.



Definitely.  She shows all the signs of being sexually abused.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

curlybee said:


> That's good! I didn't think you did.
> 
> I'm a strange one in that I don't  overly obsess over celebs, but at the same time I can be happy for them or sad for them it's not the same level of happiness or sadness  I feel for people I actually know. I guess it's just a feeling of connection of having shared a similar life experience. I'm  a strange one.
> 
> I am not a nurse but I have a great respect for them. I've had family members in hospital recently and there is so much comfort knowing they are cared for by someone who is no only educated but truly shares.
> 
> So thank you Haute-RN for being one of those nurses, and Chloe-chick you son has chosen a great career says a lot about him as a person imo.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Leaving a studio in London. (September 22)


----------



## basicandorganic

curlybee said:


> I agree with the assessment that Courtney dresses as she does for attention, but I think she thinks that sexual attention is the only type of attention she can get. It's only my opinion but I feel she was probably abused as a child and the only attention she received as a child was of a sexual nature, so now in her mind she associates sex/sexuality being provocative getting sexualized attention as love.  I don't see it as other celebs who dress provocatively purely as a way to grab headlines like Miley Cyrus.  I just feel bad and sad for her she just seems like a lost girl to me. I don't know her and never will, but she's a human and famous or not I tend to wish everyone well in life.



I agree. Looking at her makes me so sad.


----------



## pukasonqo

Same here, she comes across as sweet but very lost...sometimes it makes me feel like the parents sold her out.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

HauteRN said:


> That's awesome! It's a very rewarding career



Thanks. I hope he does well.  What is up with these new pics? She's dusty and linty, a mess.


----------



## shiny_things

HauteRN said:


> No, shiny thing. But being a mother gives a new perspective. As a mother, I am sad for her.



Maybe, but I think it's a silly thing to say. You don't need to be a mother to be sad for her and see that everything she does is out of sadness, insecurity and being lost. You spot that from being empathetic, intuitive and understanding other people, not from having produced a child.

One day she will realise what all of this has been about. I don't think she has the understanding yet to know why she is doing what she is doing. I hope, for her sake, that day comes soon and she gets the help she needs.


----------



## HauteRN

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Thanks. I hope he does well.  What is up with these new pics? She's dusty and linty, a mess.



Oh my. She sure is. Her cotton-like hair is what I kept focusing on &#128540;


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Heathrow Airport. (September 23)


----------



## Nathalya

Ugh he's a creep


----------



## pink1

The whole thing is just sad


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm curious- how do make money?  Does she have a website, calendars etc?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

curlybee said:


> I agree with the assessment that Courtney dresses as she does for attention, but I think she thinks that sexual attention is the only type of attention she can get. It's only my opinion but I feel she was probably abused as a child and the only attention she received as a child was of a sexual nature, so now in her mind she associates sex/sexuality being provocative getting sexualized attention as love.  I don't see it as other celebs who dress provocatively purely as a way to grab headlines like Miley Cyrus.  I just feel bad and sad for her she just seems like a lost girl to me. I don't know her and never will, but she's a human and famous or not I tend to wish everyone well in life.



I completely agree with you!  There was an old episode of What Not to Wear maybe a year or two ago with a girl who dressed kind of like Courtney and she did it because it was easier to be a sexual character than to ever be herself or try to find out who she was.  I was heartbroken after watching that and seeing this beautiful woman not being able to live as herself...


----------



## chantal1922

curlybee said:


> I agree with the assessment that Courtney dresses as she does for attention, but I think she thinks that sexual attention is the only type of attention she can get. It's o*nly my opinion but I feel she was probably abused as a child and the only attention she received as a child was of a sexual nature*, so now in her mind she associates sex/sexuality being provocative getting sexualized attention as love.  I don't see it as other celebs who dress provocatively purely as a way to grab headlines like Miley Cyrus.  I just feel bad and sad for her she just seems like a lost girl to me. I don't know her and never will, but she's a human and famous or not I tend to wish everyone well in life.



This wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Courtney Stodden does some shopping with a friend and her momager at the Kardashian owned store DASH in West Hollywood, California on September 25, 2013.


----------



## TinksDelite

^^ is it just me or does the 'friend' look like a dude?


----------



## pixiejenna

No the "friend' dose look like a dude. Not that I ever had any desire to shop at  a DASH store if I did seeing Courtney shop there would most likely kill it lol.


----------



## DivineMissM




----------



## Chanel522

DivineMissM said:


>



Rotflmao!!


----------



## PJ86

Great advertising for DASH!


----------



## ginaki

DivineMissM said:


>



lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Sur in Beverly Hills. (September 27)


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks nasty...


----------



## Nathalya




----------



## Avril

OMG. Looks like someone just wrapped her up in some sort of blue Sellotape. How old is this chick again, is she even 20 yet? I'd hate to see what she looks like in her 40s if she looks like that now!!


----------



## Chanel522

If she would trim those nasty extensions and wear actual clothing then she might not look half bad.  Her desperation is so unfortunate.


----------



## shiny_things

My eyes. MY EYES!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Oh.Em.Gee.

When she's actually 40 she's going to look like ish. We all know that Doug doesn't even make enough money for botox treatments let alone any real work she'll need at that point.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ so how do they live/survive?


----------



## pixiejenna

Quick we need to get this girl on What not to wear before teh season's over! oy!


----------



## pukasonqo

I think we just need to rescue her, never mind her clothes, those implants need to go!!! my average boobs just hurt looking at what she got attached to her chest!!


----------



## DivineMissM

We need a "sitting in the corner rocking back and forth while crying" smiley.  That's what those latest pictures make me want to do.


----------



## PJ86

DivineMissM said:


> We need a "sitting in the corner rocking back and forth while crying" smiley.  That's what those latest pictures make me want to do.



Yes. perfect smiley for this thread.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ew ew ew ew


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:


> We need a "sitting in the corner rocking back and forth while crying" smiley.  That's what those latest pictures make me want to do.


----------



## ChanelMommy

NY_Mami said:


> She looks nasty...


agree


----------



## LouboutinHottie

in all fairness, she has potential to look really cute.


----------



## littlerock

^ If she went with natural make up, cut her hair, down sized the twins and wore clothing, she'd be totally fine! Probably even sweet looking.


----------



## chowlover2

littlerock said:


> ^ If she went with natural make up, cut her hair, down sized the twins and wore clothing, she'd be totally fine! Probably even sweet looking.


Yes!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

littlerock said:


> ^ If she went with natural make up, cut her hair, down sized the twins and wore clothing, she'd be totally fine! Probably even sweet looking.



ya exactly! I wonder what she'd look like with dark hair.


----------



## DivineMissM

littlerock said:


> ^ If she went with natural make up, cut her hair, down sized the twins and wore clothing, she'd be totally fine! Probably even sweet looking.



Totally.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Seriously... what is she wearing?


----------



## Sasha2012

Never one to intentionally underdress, Courtney Stodden headed to her local supermarket in a white minidress and towering platform heels on Wednesday night at Pavilion on Santa Monica Boulevard in West Hollywood.

The ex-Celebrity big Brother housemate donned a pair of sunglasses for extra 'VIP' effect and sauntered down the food aisles, behind a trolley as though she was walking down a Fashion Week runway.

Despite her recent surge of night-time antics, Courtney, 19, proved she could still play the doting housewife by picking up the groceries while her husband Doug Hutchinson foots the bill.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ring-platforms-supermarket.html#ixzz2ghoFkzjm


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Her tan is a tad uneven. 

Guess she received her paycheck from Big Brother, this is clearly a new purchase for her. 

Get rid of that hair, it's no longer the 70's Courtney. Imagine how cute she'd look if she just for once dressed reasonably.


----------



## DivineMissM

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Her tan is a tad uneven.
> 
> *Guess she received her paycheck from Big Brother, this is clearly a new purchase for her. *
> 
> Get rid of that hair, it's no longer the 70's Courtney. Imagine how cute she'd look if she just for once dressed reasonably.




That was my first thought too!


----------



## cojordan

She looks like Lindsey Lohan in the pic with the white dress looking back over her shoulder.


----------



## bobbyjean

She looks like a person with a tragic ending.


----------



## PJ86

Cheap extensions and bad tan.

Her boobs make my back hurt.  How does she sleep at night?  Even on the side would be horrible.


----------



## nastasja

She's gonna get fake tan all over that new LV. Rookie.


----------



## tangowithme

Those breasts need a weapons permit. One wrong move and - bam - she'll knock an innocent bystander out cold.


----------



## qudz104

At least she chose a good (starter?) lv!


----------



## qudz104

And she looks like a middle aged woman in these recent pics. No offense to middle aged women intended. She just looks so much older then she is without earning those years. The boobs don't do her any favors.


----------



## erinrose

Only she knows how to make an LV bag look that cheap


----------



## Charles

Awww...she got flowers to go with the balloons that are in her chest. Cute!


----------



## natalie78

Lawd...


----------



## pixiejenna

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Her tan is a tad uneven.
> 
> *Guess she received her paycheck from Big Brother, this is clearly a new purchase for her. *
> 
> Get rid of that hair, it's no longer the 70's Courtney. Imagine how cute she'd look if she just for once dressed reasonably.



LOL just like DivinemissM this was my first thought too when I saw the pics. This wasn't a outing because she needed some groceries, she wanted to show off her new extensions and her first high end handbag. She wanted to show us "classy Courtney". It almost makes me want to go grocery shopping in west hollywood just to see what kind of sights you see when you do everyday  mundane things. LOL


----------



## Pinkcooper

Does this girl even drive? I would be terrified if I saw her on the road


----------



## ShoeFanatic

erinrose said:


> Only she knows how to make an LV bag look that cheap



_So that's a real LV bag?!_


This is why I don't own one..they all look plastic and fake,
not to mention they're ugly.
I thought for sure that was fake..


----------



## iluvmybags

pixiejenna said:


> LOL just like DivinemissM this was my first thought too when I saw the pics. This wasn't a outing because she needed some groceries, *she wanted to show off her new extensions and her first high end handbag.* She wanted to show us "classy Courtney". It almost makes me want to go grocery shopping in west hollywood just to see what kind of sights you see when you do everyday  mundane things. LOL


 
it looks like she had her lips done too -- they look more plump than they did when when she was in the UK. And she's got that "I can't close my mouth" look in the last pic (thats probably why someone thought she looked like Lindsay too.)


----------



## Echoes

cojordan said:


> She looks like Lindsey Lohan in the pic with the white dress looking back over her shoulder.


More like Dina.


----------



## DivineMissM

pixiejenna said:


> LOL just like DivinemissM this was my first thought too when I saw the pics. This wasn't a outing because she needed some groceries, she wanted to show off her new extensions and her first high end handbag. She wanted to show us "classy Courtney". It almost makes me want to go grocery shopping in west hollywood just to see what kind of sights you see when you do everyday  mundane things. LOL





iluvmybags said:


> it looks like she had her lips done too -- they look more plump than they did when when she was in the UK. And she's got that "I can't close my mouth" look in the last pic (thats probably why someone thought she looked like Lindsay too.)
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2342852d1379907344-courtney-stodden-and-doug-hutchison-courtney-stodden-leaves-photo-studio-husband-uiuqhxqzozkx.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2355124d1380843795-courtney-stodden-and-doug-hutchison-article-2442365-187d0d5f00000578-521_634x1148.jpg



I didn't even notice the extensions and lips.  Girlfriend went all out, didn't she?


----------



## Coco Belle

Good eye, those lips have definitely been plumped.

This is really sad. She was a pretty young girl under all that makeup. She's mutilating herself now


----------



## cojordan

Echoes said:


> More like Dina.





It is hard to focus and choose one thing to look at in these last pics....boobs, lips, bad extensions...etc. She is destroying her face and body. I feel bad that she is so young and being manipulated I am sure. A few months ago when she had a more natural makeup she actually looked cute and dare I say sweet. This business is cruel and she is too young to be ruining herself.


----------



## tangowithme

I can't help but wonder what she will do ten or twenty years down the road, with no education and no training other than being a washed-up, lecherous D-Listers wife? She's still so young, I wish she would grab some opportunities to make something of herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

Its a dress one commonly reserves for a night on the town  unless, of course, you happen to be Courtney Stodden. 

Indeed, the 19-year-old TV personality was dressed to the nines in a little black dress that predictably exposed her ample cleavage when she stepped in West Hollywood on Friday evening. 

But while the glamorous clubs along Sunset Boulevard were a mere stones thrown away, Courtneys venue was far more intimate  a darkened auditorium at nearby Arclight Cinema, where she was meeting up with pals for a movie date. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cinema-asset-enhancing-LBD.html#ixzz2gsPjkVHe


----------



## godsavechanel

^she looks 40 in the pics of her in the black dress. too much hair


----------



## DivineMissM

godsavechanel said:


> ^she looks 40 in the pics of her in the black dress. too much hair



Too much everything.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dolls...


*taps glass with spoon*

It's almost two years to the day that our all American girl frolicked with her husband poolside....
Who remembers this...

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...d-doug-hutchison-690115-103.html#post20087354

Good times....lots of hilarity back in the day, we thought she looked bad then...

*sprays Beautiful Truth (TM)in the direction of Tweegy....*


----------



## VuittonsLover

I would love to know what happened to this girl, that she acts the way she does.

She is one step away from porn.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks like a mess and I don't understand why she's still wearing such horrible fitting bras that look like they're padded push up


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I would love to know the damage she is doing to her back and to her feet....


----------



## DivineMissM

debbiesdaughter said:


> I would love to know the damage she is doing to her back and to her feet....



She's a chiropractor's dream.  (or nightmare?)


----------



## usmcwifey

How can her mother seriously live with herself...this poor girl is what my daughter would be like in my absolute worst nightmare!!!! She may be of legal age right now but come on!!  How did she let her get to this point? As a mother I am saddened for this girl.....


----------



## PJ86

VuittonsLover said:


> I would love to know what happened to this girl, that she acts the way she does.
> 
> She is one step away from porn.



It is truly shocking from her pics just 3/4 years ago.


----------



## ginaki

I can't even imagine how she will look like in a couple of years...


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

tangowithme said:


> I can't help but wonder what she will do ten or twenty years down the road, with no education and no training other than being a washed-up, lecherous D-Listers wife? She's still so young, I wish she would grab some opportunities to make something of herself.



I concur ^ lol. 

It'll never happen because her mom and dad have supported her 110%. If they lead her in a different direction, her life would be very different, yet normal, or normal in relative terms. Success in their eyes : fame, sex and money. Not education and charity. I also wonder what Courtney 40yr old will represent.


----------



## yajaira

i bet you she cries at night.......................not that thats funny


----------



## ShoeFanatic

yajaira said:


> i bet you she cries at night.......................not that thats funny



If she doesn't now, she will in a few years when she
looks back and sees these outfits and this behavior..


----------



## DivineMissM

i.dlisted.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/opcourtneystoddenpink.jpg

What has she done!?!

Grrr...I don't know how to post a pic w/o saving it to my computer first.  And I don't want to do that.


----------



## Bag*Snob




----------



## Bag*Snob

Looks like she pumped up her top lip.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## pukasonqo

Lolp ferrari part seux


----------



## Staci_W

She's going to ruin her natural beauty and end up looking like a plastic mess. All at theage  of eighteen.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bag*Snob said:


> dlisted.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/opcourtneystoddenpink.jpg



Thank you.  It looks like she did something to her cheeks and chin too.  Maybe even teeth?


----------



## chowlover2

She definitely has that clown lip thing going on now, what a hot mess.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Courtney please stop!! It looks like she had her lip done in a back alley or something - like it's lopsided.


----------



## shiny_things

The girl needs someone in her life to sit her down and make her have a proper look at herself both emotionally and physically, not goading her into being the biggest freakshow possible for money.


----------



## ginaki

Bag*Snob said:


> dlisted.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/opcourtneystoddenpink.jpg


----------



## chowlover2

shiny_things said:


> The girl needs someone in her life to sit her down and make her have a proper look at herself both emotionally and physically, not goading her into being the biggest freakshow possible for money.


 Obviously her parents don't care enough to do so.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

that's so bad...


----------



## curlybee

shiny_things said:


> The girl needs someone in her life to sit her down and make her have a proper look at herself both emotionally and physically, not goading her into being the biggest freakshow possible for money.



Truth! Unortunately, I do't think she has anyone in her life that genuinely cares about her. She's surrounded by leeches.


----------



## sally.m

That chick is one hot mess. I'll get slated, but I like her


----------



## curlybee

sally.m said:


> That chick is one hot mess. I'll get slated, but I like her



I actually don't think she's a bad person.  She seems like she could  very sweet.

I just think she seems very lost.


----------



## chowlover2

curlybee said:


> I actually don't think she's a bad person.  She seems like she could  very sweet.
> 
> I just think she seems very lost.


 I agree!  And the people who tell her they love her are just using her for $$$


----------



## shiny_things

sally.m said:


> That chick is one hot mess. I'll get slated, but I like her



I like her too, she seems very sweet and quite intelligent.

I feel sorry for her and sickened by her leeching family and husband.


----------



## cojordan

^^ me too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She once took great pride in being all natural, even undergoing a TV ultrasound to prove she was silicone free.

But it seems that now she is of age Courtney Stodden is determined to transform herself into yet another Hollywood lookalike.

The 19-year-old sported bloated lips reminiscent of Lindsay Lohan as she posed on the beach in Southern California on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndsay-Lohan-new-trout-pout.html#ixzz2iVddG4Hp


----------



## InflightGoddess

those inflated lips! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## ShoeFanatic

curlybee said:


> I actually don't think she's a bad person.  She seems like she could  very sweet.
> 
> I just think she seems very lost.



I agree.

Her lips look like they have implants..maybe Surgisil?
Looks like more then just shots.
Maybe even a lift  hard to tell.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Her boobs are like pasty and the rest of her body is all tanned


----------



## harleyNemma

She is on drugs of some sort (pain killers..oxy?)  In the past, when she is doing her "beach photos" she is engaged with the camera - no sunglasses, bright and bubbly.  Not this time. 

Whenever I see this thread bump up to the top of the heap, I think "what did she do now" (and not in an "I'm gonna be amused" sort of way...very sad.)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yes, it feels like the light went out of her and got replaced with something else.


----------



## mockinglee

The bell pepper is no longer fresh, bishes.


----------



## CobaltBlu

mockinglee said:


> The bell pepper is no longer fresh, bishes.




Doll, you have articulated what so many of us are thinking but could not find the words to say.  


All we can do now is shiver in fear of what Halloween will bring, for our American Girl surely still loves a costume.....

*packs kitten heels, pink doggie dye, plastic hurricane glass, sugarfree gum, serpent armband, and popsicles in time capsule and sadly wanders to garden with shovel....*


----------



## emilymg

YIKES I'm cringing at those beach photos... her lips and her boobs look awful.


----------



## Sarni

OMG....hahaha. I am embarrassed for her just looking at the pics!


----------



## StylishFarmer

The poor girl is beyond funny and embarrassing. Now she's just pathetic and its very sad


----------



## Coco Belle

Her lip. It looks like a slug has taken permanent residence under her nose, and she's decided to just coat it in matte lipstick instead of giving it the boot.



LouboutinHottie said:


> Her boobs are like pasty and the rest of her body is all tanned



To my eye, those bewbs still look inflamed and therefore pinkish. Maybe they're still so sore that she can't bear to slap any fake tan onto them yet!


----------



## iluvmybags

I just don't understand this obsession & need to plump up ones lips like this!  Why do girls & women think trout mouth is attractive?  They can't possibly look at themselves in a mirror & think "Damn I look hot!"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is just sad.


----------



## gfairenoughh

yikes! the lips really age her!


----------



## tangowithme

shiny_things said:


> I like her too, she seems very sweet and quite intelligent.
> 
> I feel sorry for her and sickened by her leeching family and husband.



I very much agree with this post and your earlier post, as well.

But who would this trusted person be to sit her down? As you said, those closest to her stand to gain from the freakshow, never mind the poor girl's well-being. To me, she seems so defenseless. She doesn't have the in-your-face attitude of an Amber Rose or Coco.


----------



## rock_girl

tangowithme said:


> I very much agree with this post and your earlier post, as well.
> 
> But who would this trusted person be to sit her down? As you said, those closest to her stand to gain from the freakshow, never mind the poor girl's well-being. To me, she seems so defenseless. She doesn't have the in-your-face attitude of an Amber Rose or Coco.






CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, you have articulated what so many of us are thinking but could not find the words to say.
> 
> 
> All we can do now is shiver in fear of what Halloween will bring, for our American Girl surely still loves a costume.....
> 
> *packs kitten heels, pink doggie dye, plastic hurricane glass, sugarfree gum, serpent armband, and popsicles in time capsule and sadly wanders to garden with shovel....*






mockinglee said:


> The bell pepper is no longer fresh, bishes.






curlybee said:


> I actually don't think she's a bad person.  She seems like she could  very sweet.
> 
> I just think she seems very lost.



I couldn't agree more!

Too bad we can't stage an intervention and help a fellow doll out!

I miss the themed photo ops for obscure, and sometimes important, causes... 

*lasciviously tosses blond hair over shoulder, wipes mascara traces off tear stained cheeks, and packs Halloween/Thanksgiving/1st Day of Spring/Support Our Troops props in box for Goodwill...*


----------



## chinableu

I feel so sorry for this girl.  :cry:


----------



## CobaltBlu

rock_girl said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> Too bad we can't stage an intervention and help a fellow doll out!
> 
> I miss the themed photo ops for obscure, and sometimes important, causes...
> 
> *lasciviously tosses blond hair over shoulder, wipes mascara traces off tear stained cheeks, and packs Halloween/Thanksgiving/1st Day of Spring/Support Our Troops props in box for Goodwill...*



*Sprays Beautiful Truth (TM), for those who remember*

There is nothing to be done, unless Oprah, Dr Oz, and Dr Phil....oh, and Dr Drew, can find the time to help a bish.


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm not sure that she is the type that can be helped, actually. She is fully who she is, and always has been. She's nothing if not consistent!  You can't exist with that kind of extreme exhibitionism and unstoppable confidence unless you really ARE that character you seem to be playing. The only other thing I can think of is maybe she has some kind of untreated mania that causes the compulsive attention-seeking and over-the-topness.

Oh, and those new lips are painful-looking. Can she close her mouth anymore?


----------



## mockinglee

I ain't even gonna pretend like I think this girl has some undiagnosed personality disorder or childhood trauma. I think she genuinely thinks she looks like a hot bish. Her taste level _is_ just _that_ bad.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mockinglee said:


> I ain't even gonna pretend like I think this girl has some undiagnosed personality disorder or childhood trauma. I think she genuinely thinks she looks like a hot bish. Her taste level _is_ just _that_ bad.



I said something to that effect earlier in this thread and people didn't approve.


----------



## mockinglee

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I said something to that effect earlier in this thread and people didn't approve.



Then it's just you and me!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

With her more than ample assets doing battle against a iridescent Lycra mini dress and highly inappropriate footwear it would be easy to think Courtney Stodden was getting a jump on her Halloween costume.

But this was just an average day for the reality star.

The teenager and her even more unmissable surgically enhanced chest were out and about around West Hollywood, California on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lunging-bright-Lycra-dress.html#ixzz2iobaAZPD


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm praying this isn't a "time of the month" stain


----------



## shiny_things

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm praying this isn't a "time of the month" stain
> 
> View attachment 2378485



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f1MumAJTLo


----------



## Sternchen

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm praying this isn't a "time of the month" stain
> 
> View attachment 2378485



To me it looks more like a "I am not wearing underwear and recently went to the bathroom" wet patch. :-/


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sternchen said:


> To me it looks more like a "I am not wearing underwear and recently went to the bathroom" wet patch. :-/



..which is why I always where them..ya never know
what can seep out down there. That area is so
unpredictable.


----------



## usmcwifey

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm praying this isn't a "time of the month" stain
> 
> View attachment 2378485



It probably is lol which is why the photographer in the back seems to be laughing! Eesh!!!! Hopefully we are wrong!


----------



## usmcwifey

I meant this guy in the back! (Forgot to insert pic)


----------



## CobaltBlu

lawd


----------



## Sternchen

ShoeFanatic said:


> ..which is why I always where them..ya never know
> what can seep out down there. That area is so
> unpredictable.



Exactly!

My sneezes have become unpredictable since giving birth to 2 babies 

...and you never know what will happen - don't want to end up in the ER not wearing underwear!


----------



## HauteRN

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm praying this isn't a "time of the month" stain
> 
> View attachment 2378485




Looks like the side effect from Alli weight loss pills. &#128584;&#128586;


----------



## tangowithme

Poor girl.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sternchen said:


> Exactly!
> 
> *My sneezes have become unpredictable* since giving birth to 2 babies
> 
> ...and you never know what will happen - don't want to end up in the ER not wearing underwear!


----------



## DivineMissM

Coco Belle said:


> Her lip. It looks like a slug has taken permanent residence under her nose, and she's decided to just coat it in matte lipstick instead of giving it the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> To my eye, those bewbs still look inflamed and therefore pinkish. Maybe they're still so sore that she can't bear to slap any fake tan onto them yet!








DC-Cutie said:


> I'm praying this isn't a "time of the month" stain
> 
> View attachment 2378485







ShoeFanatic said:


> ..which is why I always where them..ya never know
> what can seep out down there. That area is so
> unpredictable.


----------



## harleyNemma

It was only a matter of time.  Seems our Lil' Bell Pepper has finally decided to go it alone.


----------



## Sasha2012

*It's over: Courtney Stodden, 19, and Doug Hutchison, 53, split after two years of marriage*

Green Mile star Doug Hutchison and his teen bride Courtney Stodden have split up.
The controversial couple are going their separate ways after a controversial two-and-a-half year marriage, sources have told MailOnline.

On Thursday night Courtney, 19, threw a Halloween party at their rented Hollywood Hills home - but Doug was not there.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-53-split-years-marriage.html#ixzz2jQPLc6rL


----------



## TMD

everybody saw that coming..


----------



## Chanel522

Oh geeze...  Can't say I'm surprised by their split.  I've always felt their marriage was for publicity anyway and now that she's pretty well known and he was brought back onto the radar they split.


----------



## shiny_things

Not even a little bit surprised. You saw her change completely in her mindset o  Big Brother. I am glad for her that she is free. Hopefully she will go down a better path now.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

shiny_things said:


> Not even a little bit surprised. You saw her change completely in her mindset o  Big Brother. I am glad for her that she is free. *Hopefully she will go down a better path now*.



I think porno and hooking will be next..
she's going to have to make a living unless
she has another loser in the wings waiting to support her..


----------



## Sassys

Cracks me up that this marriage lasted longer than Kim and Kris (along with Heidi and Spence)


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad that she will be somewhat free (cuz unfortunately her mom is still around) to enjoy her youth but I hope she does not jump out of the frying pan and into the fire. Stay away from old men Courtney!


----------



## emilymg

Glad she's not with him anymore but I wonder what she'll be up to next.


----------



## Staci_W

Too bad Hefner is married,  no?


----------



## pixiejenna

shiny_things said:


> Not even a little bit surprised. You saw her change completely in her mindset o  Big Brother. I am glad for her that she is free. *Hopefully she will go down a better path now.*



I hate to say it but I think that's wishful thinking. For some reason she kind of reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith. 



ShoeFanatic said:


> I think porno and hooking will be next..
> she's going to have to make a living unless
> she has another loser in the wings waiting to support her..



I know Hef is married now but I could SO see her trying to become one of his golddiggers . . . I mean girlfriends.


----------



## Bag Fetish

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but I think that's wishful thinking. For some reason she kind of reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agree!!


----------



## Sasha2012

If Courtney Stodden was nursing a broken heart following her secret split from Doug Hutchison, she certainly didn't let it show while partying up a storm in lingerie on Halloween.

The 19-year-old was on great form on Thursday evening as she opened the doors of her Hollywood Hills home to celebrate the festivities with her friends. 

Green Mile star Doug, 53, was suspiciously absent - and on Friday it emerged Courtney has called time on their marriage after two-and-a-half years, multiple sources told MailOnline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...party-split-Doug-Hutchison.html#ixzz2jSPhG4dU


----------



## Bag Fetish

those lips are freaking me out .. OMG!


----------



## curlybee

Glad she's getting away from Doug, I hope she is able to figure out what SHE wants to do without the influence of creeps and users and goes on with her life. I can't believe how young she is.


----------



## SophiaLee

What's she done to her lips?!?! She could be so pretty. Naturally.


----------



## ShoreGrl

How is a bra and panties a costume?  

I hope with her divorce comes some deep psychological counseling.  Although I don't that will happen.


----------



## shiny_things

ShoeFanatic said:


> I think porno and hooking will be next..
> she's going to have to make a living unless
> she has another loser in the wings waiting to support her..



Oh, I know it's unlikely to be good, I just HOPE it is.

I worry for her boobs in the 4th picture down, cigarette ash would hurt


----------



## robbins65

Good grief she is hideous.
and if she's 19 i'm 25


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I would be mortified to be wearing a bra and panties in front of my dad, much less take a pic draped all over him!!


----------



## curlybee

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I would be mortified to be wearing a bra and panties in front of my dad, much less take a pic draped all over him!!



There is something seriously wrong with the family dynamic.


----------



## Sternchen

Those lips are certainly freaky.

I'm sorry to hear that they separated, but maybe it is what she needed. She's such a young girl... Maybe she'll get back on the right track. Maybe.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I really dont think Doug led her on the "wrong" track. I think she was on the fast train to Famewhore City long before she hooked up with him. Her videos, little talk show, etc predate him, and in that series of photos when she was launching a CD or whatever, she was dolled up and hanging on the gentlemen and she had to have been only 15 or so. 

As creepy as he is and as bizarre and inappropriage was their marriage, I dont think he is to blame for all of this, he seemed like a quiet unassuming strange man, I am not surprised that he may have pulled the plug on this circus himself.

Pre Doug:


----------



## DC-Cutie

curlybee said:


> Glad she's getting away from Doug, I hope she is able to figure out what SHE wants to do without the influence of creeps and users and goes on with her life. I can't believe how young she is.



Her mother isn't any better


----------



## curlybee

DC-Cutie said:


> Her mother isn't any better



Yup. She needs to cut ties with her parents too. I still think they are the root of this.


----------



## gillianna

Her parents seem to be quite strange.   No normal parent would allow your child to do what she had done with their blessings.    Kind of like Lindsay Lohan they type who want some fame from their daughter.  I think her mom would push her into porn or anything to make a $$$.   It is like her mom wants to be her and live the life she never had.


----------



## DivineMissM

CobaltBlu said:


> I really dont think Doug led her on the "wrong" track. I think she was on the fast train to Famewhore City long before she hooked up with him. Her videos, little talk show, etc predate him, and in that series of photos when she was launching a CD or whatever, she was dolled up and hanging on the gentlemen and she had to have been only 15 or so.
> 
> As creepy as he is and as bizarre and inappropriage was their marriage, I dont think he is to blame for all of this, he seemed like a quiet unassuming strange man, I am not surprised that he may have pulled the plug on this circus himself.
> 
> Pre Doug:
> www-hollywoodlife-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/062111_courtney_stodden_Picture-33110621095243.jpg



I don't think Doug was the problem either.  He was just a stepping stone for her, IMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bag Fetish said:


> those lips are freaking me out .. OMG!



Her lips? What lips? Oh yes, those. I keep trying to scan up to her face and those ridiculous basketball-sized chi-chi's on her chest keep paralysing my line of vision..


----------



## ByeKitty

They didn't separate, did they? This sentence is confusing, but it doesn't say they separated:

"If Courtney Stodden was nursing a broken heart following her secret split from Doug Hutchison, she certainly didn't let it show while partying up a storm in lingerie on Halloween."


----------



## ChanelMommy

curlybee said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the family dynamic.


This


----------



## Chanel522

Her Mom and Dad look like total creeps.  They're equally, if not worse, than Doug is.


----------



## tangowithme

If they indeed separated, it could be a new beginning for Courtney. If I had a magic wand, I'd wave it and make her finish school, get those melons removed from her chest, take off those hooker shoes, do something with that straw-colored hair and put into gear what is called a brain. She's so young, life is ahead of her with all it has to offer. 

Thinking about this as a mom, it would be my worst nightmare to see my daughter married to such an old creep. I believe it was in this thread that I saw a photo of that fish-eyed fool Doug practically drooling as he stared at the girl's breasts.


----------



## Singra

CobaltBlu said:


> I really dont think Doug led her on the "wrong" track. I think she was on the fast train to Famewhore City long before she hooked up with him. Her videos, little talk show, etc predate him, and in that series of photos when she was launching a CD or whatever, she was dolled up and hanging on the gentlemen and she had to have been only 15 or so.
> 
> As creepy as he is and as bizarre and inappropriage was their marriage, I dont think he is to blame for all of this, he seemed like a quiet unassuming strange man, I am not surprised that he may have pulled the plug on this circus himself.





DivineMissM said:


> I don't think Doug was the problem either.  He was just a stepping stone for her, IMO.



I agree, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## bobbyjean

curlybee said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the family dynamic.



Seriously! +1


----------



## Charles

Oh noes!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...9-Doug-Hutchison-53-split-years-marriage.html


----------



## Bag Fetish

Charles said:


> Oh noes!!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...9-Doug-Hutchison-53-split-years-marriage.html


this is 4 day old news  but we expected it ... just a matter of time  
Now i'm sure she's going to replace Jenna Jamison, Shawna Sand..... that is the route she is going....


----------



## Charles

Dammit!  My "Most recent post" didn't take me that far back.  My bad, brah!!


----------



## natalie78

I am shocked that their marriage didn't work out. Shocked. Yep.


----------



## Stephie2800

I thought they were ment to be. Such a lovely couple:lolots::lolots:..


----------



## Sasha2012

Green Mile star Doug Hutchison and his teen bride Courtney Stodden have confirmed they are to divorce after two-and-a-half years of marriage.

The couple told MailOnline in a statement that they have decided to become 'legally separated' - but that Doug, 53, will still play a role in 19-year-old Courtney's career as co-manager alongside her mother Krista.

Courtney recently appeared on Celebrity Big Brother UK - and sources previously told MailOnline the reality show was the beginning of the end for the controversial pair.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wholl-custody-dog-Dourtney.html#ixzz2joT9P6nc


----------



## erinrose

Good for her! Finally breaking free from this cradle robbing creep of a man!


----------



## littlerock

^ IDK.. She's just as much of a creep than he is.


----------



## PJ86

I want to rescue that poor dog from them!!!!:ninja:


----------



## gillianna

This makes it easier for her mother to make a pass at Doug.  It always looked in pictures like she had the hots for him.


----------



## Sasha2012

Many would would agree that divorce is an unpleasant experience.

But for Courtney Stodden, who confirmed her 'amicable' spit from husband Doug Hutchison on Tuesday, it's merely a walk in the park - or even down Sunset Boulevard.

Just hours after the controversial revealed their plans to divorce in a joint statement to MailOnline, Courtney was letting her hair down in Hollywood with a gaggle of friends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...firming-plans-divorce-Doug.html#ixzz2jtiLUTJq


----------



## iluvmybags

She looks like Donatella Versace in these latest pics!


----------



## lulu212121

Oh dear! Is that an aging Bobby Trendy with her? LOL!!!


----------



## Chanel522

She looks absolutely AWFUL and seriously these ppl make the Kardashian's look high class!!


----------



## erinrose

littlerock said:


> ^ IDK.. She's just as much of a creep than he is.


 
Yeah but she´s a kid, he not so much.


----------



## chantal1922

Lawd....


----------



## chowlover2

I wish Tweegy were here...


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulu212121 said:


> Oh dear! Is that an aging Bobby Trendy with her? LOL!!!



Unfortunately, yes. He used to hang on to Anna Nicole smith.


----------



## Bag*Snob

OMG Bobby Trendy.  I remember him with Anna Nicole.  Wow I can't believe he is still around trying to get famous.


----------



## Echoes

What a fine bunch of young toads.


----------



## ShoreGrl

DC-Cutie said:


> Unfortunately, yes. He used to hang on to Anna Nicole smith.



I was going to say-that looks like the guy that used to hang around ANS.  I'm seeing a trend here....


----------



## Chanel522

And I think Anna is unfortunately exactly who Courtney is trying to be.


----------



## Irishgal

Well I have to admit her new pals look a lot more fun than old Doug.


----------



## tangowithme

She might be a has-been before she was ever someone. Sad.


----------



## usmcwifey

That face does not look 19 .... Eesh...


----------



## Belle49

She is so headed for porn, she is as thirsty as the Kardashians were before they jumped on the scene


----------



## igraine57

iluvmybags said:


> She looks like Donatella Versace in these latest pics!




I am speechless......she looks....


----------



## iluvmybags

lulu212121 said:


> Oh dear! Is that an aging Bobby Trendy with her? LOL!!!





DC-Cutie said:


> Unfortunately, yes. He used to hang on to Anna Nicole smith.





Bag*Snob said:


> OMG Bobby Trendy.  I remember him with Anna Nicole.  Wow I can't believe he is still around trying to get famous.



I actually came across this article, but its from last March



> *Courtney Stodden and Bobby Trendy Filming New Reality TV Show?*
> 
> Courtney Stodden may have had a brief stint on the last season of Couples Therapy, but she's not done yet.
> 
> Courtney hasn't been shy about her desire for a reality TV show since making headlines more than two years ago by marrying Doug Hutchison, 51, when she was just sixteen.   And now it seems that Courtney may get her wish, as the now-eighteen year old has just wrapped filming a potential new series with none other than Bobby Trendy.
> 
> Bobby and Courtney celebrated the completion of the reality pilot with a dinner at Micellis in Studio City.  Word is that Relativity Productions is already shopping it around.
> 
> No hint yet what the show might be about, so let's make some guesses below



http://www.realitytea.com/2013/03/25/courtney-stodden-and-bobby-trendy-filming-new-reality-tv-show/


----------



## mockinglee

Can someone be a hasbeen without ever being a been?


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Irishgal said:


> Well I have to admit her new pals look a lot more fun than old Doug.




THIS!
Gay boys are always a blast, and probably a better influence..


----------



## chowlover2

ShoeFanatic said:


> THIS!
> Gay boys are always a blast, and probably a better influence..


 True!


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden's marital split hasn't affected her taste for revealing clothes.

The 19-year-old aspiring model was up to her usual tricks of seduction as she stepped out on Thursday for a meeting in Los Angeles.

It was broad daylight but that didn't matter to Courtney, who wore a clingy, red velvet halter dress that trailed to her thighs and looked too tight to even sit down in. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-velvet-dress-high-heels.html#ixzz2k3xUqSi5


----------



## ByeKitty

Does she have any "real" hair left?


----------



## Aminamina

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden's marital split hasn't affected her taste for revealing clothes.
> 
> The 19-year-old aspiring model was up to her usual tricks of seduction as she stepped out on Thursday for a meeting in Los Angeles.
> 
> It was broad daylight but that didn't matter to Courtney, who wore a clingy, red velvet halter dress that trailed to her thighs and looked too tight to even sit down in.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-velvet-dress-high-heels.html#ixzz2k3xUqSi5


----------



## DivineMissM

This is not going to end well for her.   Can strangers hold an intervention on someone?  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/478857/...it-i-want-to-be-free-watch-the-exclusive-clip

*Courtney Stodden Breaks Silence on Doug Hutchison Split: "I Want to Be Free"Watch the Exclusive Clip!*

Courtney Stodden is opening up about her split from Doug Hutchison.

For the first time since announcing their breakup, the 19-year-old blond "Teen Bride" sits down to talk about her separation from the Green Mile actor during an exclusive TV interview with E! News.

Stodden explains why she decided to call it quits after being married for nearly three years to a man she once referred to as her soul mate. In this exclusive sneak peek from the interview, Courtney says, "I want to be free and embrace my independence and not neglect my youth."

The controversial couple revealed their split on Tuesday, Nov. 5, and also shared that they're opting to share joint custody of their dog, Dourtney.

The reality star's rep released a statement saying, "After two and a half years of marriage, Courtney and Doug have decided to become legally separated. This is a mutual and amicable decision that they're making together," and made note that their 34-year age gap had something to do with their separation.

"As you know, Courtney was married at a young age. Now, at nineteen, she's interested in exploring life as an unmarried single young adultwith the freedom to explore her independence."

The duo also expressed their gratitude for one another by saying, "We love each other very much, want for each other's happiness, and will continue being the best of friends for life."

Courtney and Doug initially landed in headlines (and hot water) after the blond star, who was 16 years old at the time, wed the 51-year-old actor in June 2011.

Make sure to tune in to E! News for the complete sit-down interview tonight at 7 p.m. & 11:30 p.m.


----------



## nastasja

Jeez, she looks 49. Not 19.


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## emilymg

OMG THOSE LIPS. she is heading into uncanny valley territory. And what's up with the weird body glitter. lmao


----------



## Avril

mockinglee said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05/29/article-1022677-01680D6100000578-9_224x394.jpg



Hahahahaha!!!!  :lolots:


----------



## shiny_things

The surgeon who operated on a) a girl that young who is still developing b) gave her surgery she didn't need and c) continued to do so should lose their license and be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## godsavechanel

so sad, I'm 23 and she looks a good 10 years older than me at least


----------



## qudz104

Heidi finally had the sense to downgrade her boobs after some time.. Maybe this one will too when she realizes the back pain and posture problems aren't worth it.


----------



## zippie

mockinglee said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05/29/article-1022677-01680d6100000578-9_224x394.jpg


 

lmao!


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden's voluptuous, surgically-enhanced figure is her claim to fame, but her estranged-husband Doug Hutchison liked her better the way she was.

The 19-year-old aspiring actress reveals in a new interview how her breast implants and even her luxurious hair extensions put pressure on her marriage to the 53-year-old Green Mile star.

Courtney - who announced her split from Doug on November 5 - told E! News that while Doug influenced her career, he could never prevent her from changing her looks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-fights-ex-Doug-Hutchison.html#ixzz2kTn3i8BV


----------



## Chanel522

She has a fabulous body minus the boobs.  Her build is probably one of my favorites, but the implants ruin it.


----------



## iluvmybags

Chanel522 said:


> She has a fabulous body minus the boobs.  Her build is probably one of my favorites, but the implants ruin it.



 Really?  Implants aside, she is far too thin. Her protruding ribcage and hip bones are frightening!


----------



## HauteMama

At first glance, all the glitter makes her look like she is sweating profusely.


----------



## ChanelMommy

iluvmybags said:


> Really?  Implants aside, she is far too thin. Her protruding ribcage and hip bones are frightening!


This


----------



## pixiejenna

"Threatening to write a tell all book about her marriage" :lolots: The idea of her writing anything is hysterical she can't even speak coherently. What is there to write about she sold herself to a D lister to make a name for herself, end of story. Her desire to want to have PS done because Doug didn't want her to have it done, sounds like a kid trying to defy their parent. Also I don't think I've never heard anyone saying she's a walking contradiction because of how she dresses and that she's Christian. I think people took issue with a underage girl dressing like a porn star while parading around town for the paparazzi while acting like she's under the influence of some substance.  And saying that she never did porn, didn't she do a series of "instructional" tapes with Doug but they chose to not release them apparently she has a different definition of porn than everyone else. I detest when people try to over compensate for their actions by throwing religion out there, actions will always speak louder than words.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Chanel522 said:


> She has a fabulous body minus the boobs.  Her build is probably one of my favorites, but the implants ruin it.



I agree! She definitely works out. I don't think her ribcage is that protruding, mines worse and I don't starve myself. I actually eat a lot. Especially if you lift your arms up like that, makes your ribs more noticeable. There's some people who are just naturally petite. Her legs are too thin for me though.


EDIT: her ribcage really protrudes in all pics, just never noticed it before. I thought it was because she was lifting her arms up.


----------



## Sternchen

Oh my...


----------



## Bentley1

robbins65 said:


> Good grief she is hideous.
> and if she's 19 i'm 25


----------



## Charles

That girl does not work out.  She has zero muscle tone and sticks for legs.  She might hop on the elliptical for 20 minutes/week, but that's the regular ole body of a genetically thin 19 year old.


----------



## HauteRN

Charles said:


> That girl does not work out.  She has zero muscle tone and sticks for legs.  She might hop on the elliptical for 20 minutes/week, but that's the regular ole body of a genetically thin 19 year old.




That is not just a genetically thin 19 year old IMO. That is an eating disorder and/or drug habit. She does not appear to work out to me either. Hair extensions may be necessary due to lack of nutrition. I find it particularly sad that previous posters would find this attractive. This only furthers the problem.  I hope she gets help. Shame on her parents!


----------



## Chanel522

I think it's so funny that so many of you are so quick to say that all of us who are blessed with being thin are "doing drugs or have an eating disorder".  I'm 5'9 and in high school I weighed 106 pounds.  I'm 117 roughly now and I just turned 30.  I do NOT starve myself, nor do I do drugs!!  IMO Courtney has a great shape.  You're more than entitled to your opinion, but to say people like Courtney and Nicole Richie need help bc they're thinner than average is jumping to conclusions and is ridiculous.


----------



## HauteRN

Chanel522 said:


> I think it's so funny that so many of you are so quick to say that all of us who are blessed with being thin are "doing drugs or have an eating disorder".  I'm 5'9 and in high school I weighed 106 pounds.  I'm 117 roughly now and I just turned 30.  I do NOT starve myself, nor do I do drugs!!  IMO Courtney has a great shape.  You're more than entitled to your opinion, but to say people like Courtney and Nicole Richie need help bc they're thinner than average is jumping to conclusions and is ridiculous.




That would be because you are in a very small group of people who are 'naturally' that thin. Nicole Richie is a poor example though...she too dieted to get to that teensie size. She was 'chunky' compared to her current size. And by chunky, I mean healthy.


----------



## iluvmybags

Chanel522 said:


> I think it's so funny that so many of you are so quick to say that all of us who are blessed with being thin are "doing drugs or have an eating disorder".  I'm 5'9 and in high school I weighed 106 pounds.  I'm 117 roughly now and I just turned 30.  I do NOT starve myself, nor do I do drugs!!  IMO Courtney has a great shape.  You're more than entitled to your opinion, but to say people like Courtney and Nicole Richie need help bc they're thinner than average is jumping to conclusions and is ridiculous.



Courtney is not "blessed with being thin".  Have you seen pics of her from a year or two ago?  She did not look like that.  Her current look is not natural or the look of someone with a proper diet and exercise habit.  There's a difference between being naturally thin and healthy & someone who is borderline skeletal.  You chose Nicole Richie as an example, but she is not as thin as she once was (and she wasn't always thin - she used to have a much fuller figure, which is proof that she was not "naturally" thin)  Since getting pregnant and having children, she appears to have discovered what being healthy means and she looks far more healthy and fit that she did years ago.  I don't know you or your history, but I have followed Courtney and this girl does not have the type of body anyone should aspire to have.  She does NOT have a great shape - she doesn't have a shape at all, and I'm sorry, I would be concerned about anyone who chooses her to emulate.


----------



## nastasja

Courtney may not have my ideal figure, but to each, their own. If Chanel522 likes Courtney's figure, then that's her opinion. I don't see the need for multiple people to try and convince her otherwise. Or to even suggest that something's wrong with her for thinking that way. That's mean.


----------



## iluvmybags

killerlife said:


> Courtney may not have my ideal figure, but to each, their own. If Chanel522 likes Courtney's figure, then that's her opinion. I don't see the need for multiple people to try and convince her otherwise. Or to even suggest that something's wrong with her for thinking that way. That's mean.



I'm sorry, but I respectfully disagree.  Its not mean to point out an unhealthy looking body image.  If Courtney always looked like this, I might agree that she's "naturally thin" but we've all witnessed this drastic transformation, and its pretty obvious that Courtney's appearance is not the result of a healthy diet and exercise program and this is not her "natural" figure.  Glorifying these types of body images and appearances is a serious issue nowadays and I find it a bit disturbing that anyone would choose Courtney Stodden as the example of the "perfect body" or someone who has a great shape/figure (strike that, I find it VERY disturbing!)


----------



## Chanel522

killerlife said:


> Courtney may not have my ideal figure, but to each, their own. If Chanel522 likes Courtney's figure, then that's her opinion. I don't see the need for multiple people to try and convince her otherwise. Or to even suggest that something's wrong with her for thinking that way. That's mean.




Thank you!!  I guess my opinion is "disturbing" to some people so I'm guessing my body shape, or lack thereof according to some, would also be disturbing.  Whatever...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chanel522 said:


> Thank you!!  I guess my opinion is "disturbing" to some people so I'm guessing my body shape, or lack thereof according to some, would also be disturbing.  Whatever...



Shoot, im with you! I think she has a great little figure. Nothing disturbing about it at all! Well except the boobs of course, but that goes without saying.


----------



## iluvmybags

I weep for the women of tomorrow.   First Kim Kardashian, now Courtney Stodden.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Rampant obesity is something to weep about as well then. Just my opinion. But as far as Courtney goes, she seems to go through life half naked and I really don't see much of a weight difference.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't see 'great shape' when I look at her. Just a rail thin chick with huge boobs....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Can we agree to disagree and not get personal and overly disturbed about one another's opinions please. Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

Never thought I'd say this, but I miss the days of frolicking in the pumpkin patch







And wrapping one's self up in an American Flag






Or wearing a camouflage bathing suit






Or making your own music video!






Ah, the gold ole days!


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ahhh.   Good times.


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Courtney Stodden, 19, Admits Marriage to 53-Year-Old Actor Was 'Weird and Strange' *
> Stodden and Hutchison to Live in Same House Despite Breakup
> 
> Courtney Stodden and her husband, actor Doug Hutchison, have agreed to formally separate, even though the move isn't legally binding. The 19-year-old's break up from her 53-year-old partner isn't surprising to critics, but the aspiring pop and reality star said she didn't realize how "weird and strange" their relationship was.
> 
> Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchison first got together in 2011 when she was just 16. Hutchison, who is 34 years her senior, said he was in love, but their first time away from each other, Stodden began having doubts.
> 
> "I missed him, but not intimately," she said of her time filming "Big Brother" in the U.K., which marked the first time she had been away from Hutchison for more than a day. "I couldn't neglect my desires and wanting to embrace my independence and freedom."
> 
> She said part of the reason the "Green Mile" actor clung to her so much was because their "unconventional" relationship cost him a lot, and he lost some of his family not long after they got married.
> 
> "When we got married, he lost his family. His managers dropped him, his agent put a pin in his career, he lost his friends, and I became his world," she told E! News. "I felt like there was a lot of weight on my shoulders."
> 
> Despite the split, the pair will remain living in the same house. Stodden and Hutchison released a signed statement via their lawyer saying they would live in his house, but "continue to support one another as friends and business partners." The agreement, obtained by Daily Mail, did not mention legal divorce.
> 
> Stodden has pushed back against claims that the Nov. 5 breakup is a publicity stunt, saying that the problems "stressed" her.
> 
> "I don't understand why we would do that right now, with how many people were against us. This isn't a stunt," said the reality star.
> 
> When asked what the main problem was, she admitted "my age, obviously."


Read more at http://global.christianpost.com/new...and-strange-video-108605/#yBS6l3ZoXVeLDTvY.99


----------



## iluvmybags

How does one go from this







To this 






And think its an improvement?


----------



## Echoes

iluvmybags said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but I miss the days of frolicking in the pumpkin patch
> 
> patdollard.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/courtney-stodden-pumpkin-patch-1024-08-480x720.jpg



So, she took that picture to the plastic surgeon and said "I want 'em THIS size"?


----------



## pukasonqo

between our girl and farrah abraham...is there any hope for this and nxt generations of girls?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Aren't they just "exploring their sexuality?" Lol.


----------



## ChanelMommy

This is such a publicity move..living in the same house??


----------



## Sasha2012

*'I don't read or write': Courtney Stodden reveals why she won't pen tell-all book and claims she's a 'true feminist' on Bethenny Frankel's talk show*

She recently split from husband Doug Hutchinson after two-and-a-half years of marriage.

But Courtney Stodden denied rumours that she planned to pen a tell-all book - and her reason was not all together surprising.

'I don't have a book coming out, that's a rumour,' the 19-year-old told Bethenny Frankel on her talk show Bethenny in a segment set to air Friday. 'I don't read or write.'

During the candid interview, Courtney also revealed a porn career is not in her future.

'No that's the not direction I'm taking,' she said. 'Trust me the second I turned 18 the entire porn industry turned upside down, Vivid, all of them, I turned down a $5 millin porn offer about three months ago.'

She said the end of her marriage has set her in a new direction professionally.

'If you would have asked me that question a couple of years ago I would have answered it saying I am so excited to have a [porn] career, I am so excited to take it to the next step but if you're asking me right now what my goals are and am looking at this right now to get to the next step.

'I've learned throughout my marriage and because my marriage has failed, I've learned that right now a career is great, it's cool whatever but right now I'm not putting it aside,' she added.

The blonde, who wore a lacy black frock and her blonde hair extensions in loose waves, said she wants live a 'regular' girl her age. 

'...I'm really wanting to focus on me and that's why I came on this show to kind of clear the air a little bit and put it out there that I've learned I need to be 19, I need to do what regular girls do.'

Courtney also revealed she views herself as a 'true feminist' and respects a woman's right to look however it is she wants to look.

'I love the way I look. I think that's all that matters. I think that can empower other people too from hearing that,' she said.

'I know people might think this is funny but I actually feel that I am a true feminist because I believe in women looking the way they want to look, I think real women support women,' she added.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ethenny-Frankels-talk-show.html#ixzz2kfKUVfVZ


----------



## Bag Fetish

what is she doing to her lips she needs to STOP!!! or i'm going to have to call her Shawna Sand or Jenna Jameson


----------



## Echoes

Lil' Tart never even changed her name, did she?


----------



## pukasonqo

she was thinking that doing porn at 17 was a good idea??!! thank god she is now slightly older, although, not necessarily wiser...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Regardless if you think she has a cute figure or not, everyone knows she's just trash... I don't see anything wrong with her body but I certainly don't look up to her or want to emulate her   I think she's very confused with her identity and is insecure, I mean she married a 50 year old... who in their right mind would even think about doing that. I think that's disturbing... not this poor girl's body.

And I'm just going to ignore that comment about muscle tone and how it came from a man... It's not as easy for women to get very visible muscle tone.


----------



## curlybee

Very lost and confused. It's not unusual to be a little lost and insecure at her age. Unfortunately it does not appear she has good influences around her to support her through this phase. 

Maybe try school Courtney doesn't even need to be a 4 year degree learn a skill and a focus?


----------



## Chanel522

Does she mean that she doesn't read and write by choice, or she doesn't read and write because she can't?  I can't imagine why her parents are doing nothing except exploiting her and condoning her actions and behavior.  I know she's technically an adult now, but initially she wasn't and they did nothing but throw her to the wolves so to speak and allow her to make changes that were and are life altering.  I just don't understand that at all.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

But honestly how are you so lost and insecure that you end up marrying a 50 year old? Doesn't it click that this isn't right?

Oh I didn't even see that she called herself a "true-feminist" lmao!!! Okay Courtney. You're such a role model for women...  The word feminist gets thrown around too loosely.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

You guys should watch the video in the article... she's just not smart.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rue-feminist-Bethenny-Frankels-talk-show.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York, NY. (November 14)


----------



## Chanel522

Courtney looks so lost.  It's really sad when you think of the life this girl has


----------



## basicandorganic

i feel so bad for her.


----------



## basicandorganic

Chanel522 said:


> I think it's so funny that so many of you are so quick to say that all of us who are blessed with being thin are "doing drugs or have an eating disorder".  I'm 5'9 and in high school I weighed 106 pounds.  I'm 117 roughly now and I just turned 30.  I do NOT starve myself, nor do I do drugs!!  IMO Courtney has a great shape.  You're more than entitled to your opinion, but to say people like Courtney and Nicole Richie need help bc they're thinner than average is jumping to conclusions and is ridiculous.



big difference b/w courtney and nicole...


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> she was thinking that doing porn at 17 was a good idea??!! thank god she is now slightly older, although, not necessarily wiser...



This is what happens when little girls idolize celebs like Paris & Kim. They "leak" porn tapes and use the opportunity to pimp themselves out every chance they get. Anything to make a buck and look like your living large. 




LouboutinHottie said:


> Regardless if you think she has a cute figure or not, everyone knows she's just trash... I don't see anything wrong with her body but I certainly don't look up to her or want to emulate her   I think she's very confused with her identity and is insecure, I mean she married a 50 year old... who in their right mind would even think about doing that. I think that's disturbing... not this poor girl's body.
> 
> And I'm just going to ignore that comment about muscle tone and how it came from a man... It's not as easy for women to get very visible muscle tone.



When a teen marries a much older adult, my initial thoughts are they are trying to get out of a bad home environment(some sort of abuse). They are looking more so for a parent figure that will take care of them. No sane/rational parent would let their 16 year old kid get married, let alone to someone old enough to be their parent. They let her get married because they are the Dina Loahan/Kris Jenner type of parent who has no qualms selling their child to make a buck. After all isn't Court's mom her "manager" as well? 

Also it's not hard for women to get muscles at all, all it takes is proper diet and time in the gym. I agree with Charles 100% Courtney has no muscle tone what so ever she has very soft body. She's someone who's naturally very thin, nothing wrong with that we all have different body types. If she actually worked out with a body type like hers and a very low body fat ratio you would see the muscles no doubt about it.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pixiejenna said:


> This is what happens when little girls idolize celebs like Paris & Kim. They "leak" porn tapes and use the opportunity to pimp themselves out every chance they get. Anything to make a buck and look like your living large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a teen marries a much older adult, my initial thoughts are they are trying to get out of a bad home environment(some sort of abuse). They are looking more so for a parent figure that will take care of them. No sane/rational parent would let their 16 year old kid get married, let alone to someone old enough to be their parent. They let her get married because they are the Dina Loahan/Kris Jenner type of parent who has no qualms selling their child to make a buck. After all isn't Court's mom her "manager" as well?
> 
> Also it's not hard for women to get muscles at all, all it takes is proper diet and time in the gym. I agree with Charles 100% Courtney has no muscle tone what so ever she has very soft body. She's someone who's naturally very thin, nothing wrong with that we all have different body types. If she actually worked out with a body type like hers and a very low body fat ratio you would see the muscles no doubt about it.




That's true I never really thought of it like that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Nobody was surprised when teenager Courtney Stodden finally ditched her 53-year-old husband Doug Hutchison. 

Those kindly disposed towards the pneumatic blonde might even have hoped that the young woman would be able to date men of a similar age after being married off to the former Green Mile actor at the tender age of 16. 

But, on Thursday night Stodden stepped out to an L.A. event with yet another 50-something wrapped around her voluptuous form and although a spokesperson for the star says they're definitely not dating... they looked very friendly.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-53-just-like-husband-Doug.html#ixzz2lLxFfDxY


----------



## StylishFarmer

You cannot tell me she isn't prostituting herself to these men. It's sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

So she dumped Doug so she can screw around with other old men, can you say daddy issues? 

What was this event even for? I'm curious because you see her in her typical stripper ware(that dress is not doing her any favors) and all the other women are in full length gowns.


----------



## Chanel522

My God she looks dreadful!!  Just absolutely horrible.  Her coloring is a pasty unhealthy white shade that almost looks likes it's makeup bc the color is so odd, but I'm guessing it's not since she's that way all over her body.  And the padded dress or whatever it is only makes her boobs look 1,000x worse and I wasn't sure that was possible.

I said a few pages back that she's trying to emulate Anna Nicole and now here she is w her ex.  I don't anticipate this ending well for Courtney unfortunately and that's sad bc I don't think she had/has the wherewithal to say no to getting into this lifestyle.  It seems her creepy parents pushed it on her.  Those two don't look right.  Definitely something the matter w them.


----------



## tangowithme

Chanel522 said:


> My God she looks dreadful!!  Just absolutely horrible.  Her coloring is a pasty unhealthy white shade that almost looks likes it's makeup bc the color is so odd, but I'm guessing it's not since she's that way all over her body.  And the padded dress or whatever it is only makes her boobs look 1,000x worse and I wasn't sure that was possible.
> 
> I said a few pages back that she's trying to emulate Anna Nicole and now here she is w her ex.  I don't anticipate this ending well for Courtney unfortunately and that's sad bc I don't think she had/has the wherewithal to say no to getting into this lifestyle.  It seems her creepy parents pushed it on her.  Those two don't look right.  Definitely something the matter w them.



I have to agree with you. It's the whole package that's so horrible. The lips, the boobs, the dress, those hooker shoes. And that old goat, whoever he is! She looks much older than her chronological age. 

She's still so young, and that's what makes it even worse. No experience in life, perhaps not the sharpest knife in the drawer - she's ready for the picking by whoever promises to make her a "star". I have a dim view of the outcome five or ten years down the road.


----------



## shiny_things

I hate to say it but the more I see of her the more I think she's heading for a premature death or some serious time in an inpatient mental health unit.

It is beyond heartbreaking.


----------



## buzzytoes

This makes me so sad for her. Please break free of your parents Courtney, they are doing you no favors.


----------



## chowlover2

shiny_things said:


> I hate to say it but the more I see of her the more I think she's heading for a premature death or some serious time in an inpatient mental health unit.
> 
> It is beyond heartbreaking.





buzzytoes said:


> This makes me so sad for her. Please break free of your parents Courtney, they are doing you no favors.


Agreed! There is no way this is going to end well.


----------



## mockinglee

I don't see anything that would indicate a dangerous lifestyle, drug habit, or addiction other than to fame and attention. More likely her story will "end" when she gets too old (so like... 22) for any of this to be shocking and the world finds another sordid tabloid queen to gawk at and everyone forgets about her. 

By then she'll have developed enough of a plastic surgery addiction to send herself well on her way to Madame-ville. She'll find herself a string of sugar daddies with poor eyesight and poorer impulse control to support herself. And one day, decades from now, she'll realize that instead of being the next Anna Nicole she ended up as Angelyne.


----------



## Singra

What would happen to her breasts if she decided she wanted to have the impacts removed?... which would never happen but just for arguments sake.


----------



## Sasha2012

Singra said:


> What would happen to her breasts if she decided she wanted to have the impacts removed?... which would never happen but just for arguments sake.



I don't think anything. Britney spears had implants as a teenager and them removed them once her breast grew and Victoria Beckham down sized her implants recently.


----------



## jun3machina

mockinglee said:


> I don't see anything that would indicate a dangerous lifestyle, drug habit, or addiction other than to fame and attention. More likely her story will "end" when she gets too old (so like... 22) for any of this to be shocking and the world finds another sordid tabloid queen to gawk at and everyone forgets about her.
> 
> By then she'll have developed enough of a plastic surgery addiction to send herself well on her way to Madame-ville. She'll find herself a string of sugar daddies with poor eyesight and poorer impulse control to support herself. And one day, decades from now, she'll realize that instead of being the next Anna Nicole she ended up as Angelyne.


have you seen her move/talk? watch a video...i think she's on something...ITA about angelyne


----------



## Sasha2012

They both have a long history in Hollywood and both are 53 - so perhaps Courtney Stodden just got confused.

The day after the 19-year-old spent the night cosying up to the much older ex of the late Anne 

Nicole Smith, the infamous teen blonde stepped out with her estranged husband Doug Hutchison in Beverly Hills, California.

While for once Courtney seemed less than impressed to see the cameras on Friday, the Green Mile star just seemed excited to be able to spend some time with his teen bride.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-Anna-Nicole-Smiths-love.html#ixzz2lRfLVKu0


----------



## mockinglee

jun3machina said:


> have you seen her move/talk? watch a video...i think she's on something...ITA about angelyne



I have, and think it's all an (bad, terrible, tacky) act for the cameras. She's all affectation. Remember the weird lip licking and pursing when she and Doug first went public? Everybody thought she was on something, but it was totally just her (badly) acting "sexy". Or what some naive 16-yr. old thought was sexy.


----------



## Chanel522

Singra said:


> What would happen to her breasts if she decided she wanted to have the impacts removed?... which would never happen but just for arguments sake.




She would probably need a lift of some sort that was maybe be combined with putting in another implant that was just smaller.  Her skin had to stretch a lot for those suckers!


----------



## Stephie2800

Omg, those wanna be Loubies!!


----------



## cojordan

Why does it look like she has implants plus stuffing?

This new guy is as creepy as Doug.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG I was reading on anther site that new guy Courtney is being photographed with is Edward Lozzi. He's a publisisty who apparently dated Anna Nicole Smith and back in the 90's worked for President George W. Bush as a a White House Press Advance staffer. That makes it even more creepy that she's hanging out with him. 

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-spotted-getting-cozy-with-another-older-man/

As too what would happen if she took her implants out she would most likely need a lift or a smaller implant & lift. Her skin has been stretched out too much to go back to normal with out having to remove the excess skin or she'll have some saggy a cups. Your skin can stretch & go back only so much, the size of her implants are well out of the "normal" stretching your breasts will do with weight gain or breast feeding. But lets get real she's never going to downsize if anything I see her going bigger.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> They both have a long history in Hollywood and both are 53 - so perhaps Courtney Stodden just got confused.
> 
> The day after the 19-year-old spent the night cosying up to the much older ex of the late Anne
> 
> Nicole Smith, the infamous teen blonde stepped out with her estranged husband Doug Hutchison in Beverly Hills, California.
> *
> While for once Courtney seemed less than impressed to see the cameras on Friday, the Green Mile star just seemed excited to be able to spend some time with his teen bride.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-Anna-Nicole-Smiths-love.html#ixzz2lRfLVKu0



It must have killed her to have a photo op fully clothed  She almost looks like a normal teen minus all the PS she's had done.


----------



## veyda

She is such  a creep. A freaking circus freak. I don't get why people feel sorry for her. I feel sorry for US that we have to see her  all over the internet.


----------



## Echoes

veyda said:


> I feel sorry for US that we have to see her  all over the internet.



THIS is the only place I ever see her mentioned at all.  But I don't generally scan the gossip rag sites.

And we don't really HAVE to see here even here.  I just come for the comedy.  

I keep looking at her face and I don't see 'pretty' at all.  I see used and worn out.  In fact, her face is kind of hard to look at.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her constant flirting with TOWIE star Mario Falcone on UK's Celebrity Big Brother is thought to be one of the reasons why her short-lived marriage to Doug Hutchinson collapsed. 

And now newly single Courtney Stodden has revealed that she's still in contact with her former housemate.

The 19-year-old says she often speaks to Mario on the telephone, and is making plans to see him when she visits London again in the near future.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chinson-stint-reality-show.html#ixzz2lsDcHw9R


----------



## redney

Her lips are uneven. 

These pics look so sad.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She is not attractive with all this plastic surgery.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks like she got punched in the mouth.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Those boobs make her look sloppy and the lips make her look freaking old!


----------



## mockinglee

Did she do her lips herself? She looks like she just had a stroke.


----------



## Sarni

So sad.....she looks so hard and about 20 years older than she is. There is nothing attractive about her and I don't get how she can't see that.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

redney said:


> Her lips are uneven.
> 
> These pics look so sad.



I think she had a lip lift as well as injections..
I need higher res pics to see if
there's the tell tale lip lift scar under her nose.
Injections alone wouldn't cause her mid upper lip to upward..
injections make lips got outward..

Her extensions are terrible.
She's a clusterf*ck of bad everything.


----------



## SophiaLee

I feel so bad for this girl. I can't even rip on her anymore.


----------



## ChanelMommy

veyda said:


> She is such  a creep. A freaking circus freak. I don't get why people feel sorry for her. I feel sorry for US that we have to see her  all over the internet.


----------



## sabrunka

Damn, I have those white lace shorts, from Guess.  I feel dirty now.


----------



## Solemony

She looks very miserable... The pictures I can't even... Eh. What is she doing with her mouth? She's trying too hard to make it look like those supermodels doing poses for the camera. I saw a few pictures back when she was sixteen, make up free, very care free, innocent BUT natural looking young woman, whom I thought to be very beautiful. Now, she pretty much ruined all that...I mean why, just why?


----------



## SophiaLee

She was really pretty!


----------



## yajaira

the other day i was bored and showed my mom thease pictures and asked her how old do you think this girl is ? my mom said "i dono 49-50" lol she was shocked when i told her she was only 18!


----------



## pixiejenna

The first pic she looks like she's about to cry the second pic she has stink face. She needs to stop messing with her face so much. I wonder how much her mom is influencing her PS binge, like she's trying to live vicariously threw her so she's encouraging Courtney to do it kwim.

That article did bring up a good point their was no prenup so I wonder how messy this divorce will get. They like to say they are on good terms but we'll see how good it really is when they go to court. I think it has to be super awkward to be living in the same house as your soon to be ex spouse I wonder how much longer they will stay in the same home.


----------



## Echoes

SophiaLee said:


> She *was* really pretty!



Her best days are definitely behind her.


----------



## Sternchen

Can what she has done to her body be reversed? I know the implants can be taken out and her breasts reconstructed, but what about her lips? Will they eventually go back down to their normal size? Will she have "saggy" lips then? Excuse my ignorance but I know *nothing* about plastic surgery.


----------



## Singra

I find it really difficult to look at pictures of bad plastic surgery.  ... so I do apologise for the image below.



Bag*Snob said:


> She is not attractive with all this plastic surgery.



You know it's only going to be a few more years and she'll be looking like this...


----------



## Nathalya

SophiaLee said:


> I feel so bad for this girl. I can't even rip on her anymore.



Nope me neither. She needs some people in her life that really care about her as a person.


----------



## chowlover2

It's all so sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a pneumatic pin-up, she is surely desired by a legion of male fans across the globe.

But on Thursday, Courtney Stodden cut a rather lonely figure as she went topless on an empty beach in Ventura all by herself.

Clearly thinking what's the point of doing anything if nobody is watching, Courtney took her cell phone in order to take some 'selfies' presumably to post online.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opless-selfie-tops-tan-own.html#ixzz2n2g86KW8


----------



## CobaltBlu

lawd.


----------



## Chanel522

There really are no words for this...


----------



## jun3machina

i live there...wtf....first amanda bines now her?! we're getting an influx of hollyweirds


----------



## Nathalya

CobaltBlu said:


> lawd.



lol my exact reaction


----------



## Singra

That Hello Kitty towel kills me


----------



## MCF

jun3machina said:


> i live there...wtf....first amanda bines now her?! we're getting an influx of hollyweirds



I think Amanda is from Thousand Oaks.  I remember seeing her in Camarillo when I was younger.  But what is Courtney doing here?!?! And it's been cold.  How she can be in a bathing suit I don't know.


----------



## chowlover2

Those boobs make my back ache...


----------



## littlerock

jun3machina said:


> i live there...wtf....first amanda bines now her?! we're getting an influx of hollyweirds





MCF said:


> I think Amanda is from Thousand Oaks.  I remember seeing her in Camarillo when I was younger.  But what is Courtney doing here?!?! And it's been cold.  How she can be in a bathing suit I don't know.



It's was only a matter of time. Ventura is becoming more and more desirable for people who can't afford multi-million dollar beach homes. It's prime california coast is one of the last "affordable" places here and there are so many new things happening there (malls/ attractions/ shopping centers/ restaurants). More and more LA people are spreading into ventura county, specifically because it's proximity to LA. 

I foresee Ventura exploding and becoming un-affordable like everywhere else.


----------



## PrincessGina

Courtney dyes her hair brunette


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-brunette-split-husband-Doug-Hutchison.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks so much better as a brunette.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks so much better as a brunette.



Even better than Kimmie!


----------



## CobaltBlu

is that a wig? lawd that child is a mess with those lips, poor thing.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks so much better as a brunette.



This!
Now if she toned down the boobs and quit with the kissy lips, and got some sort of education (or a clue), she might become a little interesting..


----------



## Chanel522

Love the hair color, but those boobs...horrible!!


----------



## Irishgal

The lips look like those phony wax Halloween lips!


----------



## chowlover2

Love the hair color but those lips are frightening!


----------



## DivineMissM

Irishgal said:


> The lips look like those phony wax Halloween lips!



  Totally!

Her hair looks better though.


----------



## chantal1922

Good grief those lips and boobs.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has toyed with the idea of going brunette by experimenting with wigs in the past.

But it appears that Courtney Stodden has treated herself to a post break-up makeover, bravely crossing over to the dark side after her split from husband Doug Hutchison, 53, last month.

The 19-year-old showed off her new chocolate tresses as she went shopping at Ralphs supermarket in West Hollywood on Thursday, preening and pouting the entire way.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lit-husband-Doug-Hutchison.html#ixzz2nJT1hbyR


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks way better as a brunette. I don't if it's the top she's wearing but her boobs look more  misshaped than they normally do. This is now the second time we've seen her not looking like a porn star almost fully clothed in the past month!


----------



## chowlover2

It's strange seeing her so covered up!


----------



## Charles

"Police, what's your emergency?"
"Yea, I'm the manager at Ralph's and we have a young lady trying to steal a couple of Honeydew melons"


----------



## shiny_things

Brunette is a great look on her!


----------



## Stephie2800

Her boob job is just awful


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has treated herself to a post break-up makeover, bravely crossing over to the dark side after her split from husband Doug Hutchison, 53, last month.

'It was a huge risk, but I'm glad I did it,' the 19-year-old - who is known for her signature platinum strands - revealed to Us Weekly.

'I thought this was kind of a good example to prove to myself that I can do it,' the TV personality explained while attending the Wowie Awards in Universal City, California on Thursday.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...--cleavage-overspill-isnt-going-anywhere.html


----------



## nastasja

Oh, hell no.


----------



## Singra

There is such a huge gap between what she thinks is sexy and what actually is sexy. 




Charles said:


> "Police, what's your emergency?"
> "Yea, I'm the manager at Ralph's and we have a young lady trying to steal a couple of Honeydew melons"


----------



## chowlover2

She looks much better as a brunette, but those boobs! They look like they are trying to run away from her.


----------



## Stephie2800

I bet the only thing she wants for Christmas is a MIRROR! How can she leave the house Looking like this??


----------



## Echoes

chowlover2 said:


> They look like they are trying to run away from her.



Wouldn't you?

And what's with all the brown rope tangled up in that bird's nest?


----------



## shiny_things

She honestly can't look in the mirror and think her breasts look good. That is an awful boob job. Her breasts were pretty great before having them enhanced.


----------



## Love4H

She can't be 19, you're lying!
She's 50ish.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Her boobs are so heavy they are starting to look like grapefruits in a pair of tube socks!


----------



## chowlover2

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Her boobs are so heavy they are starting to look like grapefruits in a pair of tube socks!


Agreed!


----------



## KatherineO

Her hairstyles almost never suit her, she has a huge refund gap, & one boob looks higher than the other. She should have stuck to overly padded bras & her mom & dad should have never let get into such a ridiculous position. She's a train wreck.


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that she's being photographed & going to events in the US but the only news we hear about her is from the UK? Why are none of the US gossip sites or rag mags picking up on her obviously they are photographing her. Was she that big of a hit on BB?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh I did not need to see that. Just awful.


----------



## basicandorganic

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that she's being photographed & going to events in the US but the only news we hear about her is from the UK? Why are none of the US gossip sites or rag mags picking up on her obviously they are photographing her. Was she that big of a hit on BB?



imo the youth in the uk seem to really "like" that look... most of their reality "stars" are pretty trashy... look at katie price, etc.


----------



## StylishFarmer

We all know the Brits love a bit of a freak show!


( tongue FIRMLY in cheek!)


----------



## DivineMissM

Singra said:


> There is such a huge gap between what she thinks is sexy and what actually is sexy.



Agreed.  It's about as big as the gap between her boobs.  



chowlover2 said:


> She looks much better as a brunette, but those boobs! They look like they are trying to run away from her.



They probably are, and I don't blame them.


----------



## pixiejenna

basicandorganic said:


> imo the youth in the uk seem to really "like" that look... most of their reality "stars" are pretty trashy... look at katie price, etc.



LOL because American reality stars are classy *cough cough Jersey Shore* am I right? It's kind of ironic that she's becoming popular over seas but not so much here. I guess besides marring Doug doing BB was the second best thing to get her "career" started.


----------



## basicandorganic

pixiejenna said:


> LOL because American reality stars are classy *cough cough Jersey Shore* am I right? It's kind of ironic that she's becoming popular over seas but not so much here. I guess besides marring Doug doing BB was the second best thing to get her "career" started.



i don't know anyone who takes jersey shore seriously, but you're probably right! i just instantly thought katie price & all the girls on TOWIE because they all have similar... breasts.


----------



## pixiejenna

basicandorganic said:


> i don't know anyone who takes jersey shore seriously, but you're probably right! *i just instantly thought katie price & all the girls on TOWIE because they all have similar... breasts.*



Pornstar boobs is now a trend with our youth I don't know if I should laugh or cry. Court's melons looks seriously jacked she should have stuck to her first boob job at least they looked decent.


----------



## littlerock

Singra said:


> There is such a huge gap between what she thinks is sexy and what actually is sexy.



True. it's almost as wide as the gap between her breasts.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas for newly single teen reality star Courtney Stodden as she went Christmas tree shopping Sunday with a handsome mystery man.

Courtney, 19, who famously married then 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison when she was just 16 years old, looked as if she has happily moved on as she and a more age-appropriate suitor scanned the lot for the perfect holiday decoration.

Doug and Courtney announced their separation on November 1 and signed a legal separation on November 9.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-tree-shopping-hunky-man.html#ixzz2oMIYBacm


----------



## Ladybug09

All he's looking at are her boobs...lol


----------



## Echoes

She looks 40.


----------



## Staci_W

This is the best outfit I have ever seen her in. It's almost normal. I just wish she would realize the shoes are hideous.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Best outfit she  has ever worn! Why can't she dress like that more often? It's still a bit over the top but she looks much prettier


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Pinkcooper said:


> Best outfit she  has ever worn! Why can't she dress like that more often? It's still a bit over the top but she looks much prettier



...and she looks better with the new hair color..
(could there possibly be some hope for this gal..?)


----------



## Staci_W

ShoeFanatic said:


> (could there possibly be some hope for this gal..?)


 

I'll make you a bet that you will be eating these words soon enough.


----------



## murt

Echoes said:


> She looks 40.



She really does....... and this is the most covered up I've ever seen her.

ETA: this whole thing is just really really sad.......... I hope that she doesn't end up OD'ing or committing suicide or something.


----------



## Echoes

Guess y'all aren't looking at the same pair of pants I am.


----------



## pixiejenna

Echoes said:


> Guess y'all aren't looking at the same pair of pants I am.


 

I think they are just so happy to see her in full length pants they forgive how ugly they are.


----------



## qudz104

pixiejenna said:


> I think they are just so happy to see her in full length pants they forgive how ugly they are.




Haha this.


----------



## Avril

Echoes said:


> Guess y'all aren't looking at the same pair of pants I am.



Totally agree with you, those pants offend me. Gross!!


----------



## Sternchen

I like her much better with darker hair. Still hate the boobs, though.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She definitely looks better w the darker hair.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

love4h said:


> she can't be 19, you're lying!
> 
> She's 50ish.




+1


----------



## Pinkcooper

pixiejenna said:


> I think they are just so happy to see her in full length pants they forgive how ugly they are.




Lmao yes!


----------



## PJ86

She still looks like a hooker to me.  Blonde hair or dark (which does look better).. still got a hooker look goin'.  She just always looks so dirty to me.  Even without the old man, she makes my skin crawl.

There is no way she is 19


----------



## chinableu

Sadly, I don't see this ending well. :cry:


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden seems to be revelling in her single status after splitting from husband Doug Hutchison.

The teen bride is very much doing as she pleases these days  including stripping off for what must be her raciest photo shoot yet.

The 19-year-old can be seen posing in just her black underwear and fishnet stockings for the images.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-unsuspecting-teddy-bear.html#ixzz2pJ80gNC6


----------



## nastasja

Gross.


----------



## harleyNemma

Well, She looks good as a brunette, I guess. Do her flotation devices come with an auto-inflate feature? They seem to get bigger in every photo shoot. Anyone care to hazard a guess these were her test shots for her centerfold/porn video?


----------



## Cocolo

Someone should arrest her mother for child abuse.  Plastic Surgery and letting her get married to a middle age perv at 16?  Come on, my son was just discovering girls at that age.  She was chewing men up and spitting them out.   She is so skanky.  Why do so many 'celebrity' moms ruin their daughters to be nothing more than sexual playthings?


----------



## PJ86

Yuck


----------



## Ladybug09

She will be doing porn soon.


----------



## Stephie2800

I feel kind of sad for her. I wonder if she has ANY idea about what she is doing...


----------



## Pinkcooper

Staci_W said:


> I'll make you a bet that you will be eating these words soon enough.




Hahaha! I had to laugh


----------



## Echoes

That face looks likes it came straight from Madame Tussauds.


----------



## ShoreGrl

That girl is anything but sexy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Well, her hair color looks nice. Is that her hair or wig?


----------



## Blairbass

Ladybug09 said:


> She will be doing porn soon.



Scary but true!


----------



## shiny_things

Ladybug09 said:


> She will be doing porn soon.



I would bet good money she's done it already or has a sex tape ready to go.

I was so hoping that maybe, maybe she would grow up once she split with Doug but it seems she is down the road I think we all had hoped she wouldn't go down.


----------



## Kansashalo

All things considered, she does look better as a brunette.
*looking for a bright side in all this*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Didnt she already to some porny stuff in that magazine with Corpses in the title?


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess she has to make up for being photographed twice in full length pants lol. 

Didn't she already made a porn or "educational film"(as she like to call it) when she was with Doug but for some reason they decided not to release it.


----------



## VuittonsLover

i actualy like her as a brunette.  

i cant believe a mother would allow her to do all she did at 16 and continues to do and keep adding onto at the age of 19. 

its really sad.


----------



## loves

i like the dark hair on her. she looks smarter.
i actually like her body , without the airbags of course. i can't wait to see her in 10 years. hopefully she'd have grown up then and developed some taste.

i remember as a teenager and early 20s, my idea of sexy was also erm&#8230; not very sophisticated.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not known for taking a natural approach when it comes to her appearance. 

But Courtney Stodden took to Twitter on Sunday to show off her glowing complexion in a rare make-up free selfie.

However, thanks to one of her ubiquitous low-cut crop tops, it was the 19-year-old's more famous assets that stole the show.

Read more:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rare-make-free-selfie-assets-steal-show.html


----------



## Echoes

That last shot looks more like Cher.


----------



## purplepinky

She can't possibly be "well".....right????


----------



## Echoes

No, she ain't right if that's what you mean.


----------



## HauteMama

Echoes said:


> That last shot looks more like Cher.



Looks more like a male to female impersonator of Cher in that last pic to me...


----------



## Ladybug09

Echoes said:


> That last shot looks more like Cher.



That's an insult to Cher! Lol


----------



## murt

VuittonsLover said:


> i actualy like her as a brunette.
> 
> i cant believe a mother would allow her to do all she did at 16 and continues to do and keep adding onto at the age of 19.
> 
> its really sad.



I know............ it just seems like a child abuse situation.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am starting to think she is really 40 and pretending to be 16 for shock and fame value...


----------



## Sternchen

Oh God, she looks awful in that last picture...


----------



## dangerouscurves

loves said:


> i like the dark hair on her. she looks smarter.
> i actually like her body , without the airbags of course. i can't wait to see her in 10 years. hopefully she'd have grown up then and developed some taste.
> 
> i remember as a teenager and early 20s, my idea of sexy was also erm not very sophisticated.



I think for good taste either you have it or you don't.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her love of attention, and what better place to get it than parading oneself by the Hollywood sign.

That certainly appeared to be Courtney Stodden's rationale as she went for a run with her Italian Greyhound on Thursday, wearing her usual too-tight clothing.

The 19-year-old pouted as she seductively exercised around the Hollywood Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gear-poses-Hollywood-sign.html#ixzz2q3xMvPFS


----------



## chowlover2

What happened to the pink poodle???


----------



## shiny_things

Exactly what I was wondering. The dog looks scared.


----------



## Sem1007

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden seems to be revelling in her single status after splitting from husband Doug Hutchison.
> 
> The teen bride is very much doing as she pleases these days  including stripping off for what must be her raciest photo shoot yet.
> 
> The 19-year-old can be seen posing in just her black underwear and fishnet stockings for the images.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-unsuspecting-teddy-bear.html#ixzz2pJ80gNC6




Was admiring the lamp on the bedside table in one of the shots and noticed a tiara on the bedside table, how random lol

Thats all I could get out of those shots lol


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I think she's really pretty. Too bad she's such a train wreck


----------



## Echoes

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think she's really pretty.



Ahhh, so you're the ONE.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Echoes said:


> Ahhh, so you're the ONE.




Lol what?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Who the heck "runs" in wedge sneakers/tennis shoes?


----------



## yajaira

pukasonqo said:


> i am starting to think she is really 40 and pretending to be 16 for shock and fame value...



You know in Mexico there was a woman ( forgot her name) very famous singer who said she was 16 but a few years later she admitted she was really 36!


----------



## pinkzebra10

lorihmatthews said:


> Who the heck "runs" in wedge sneakers/tennis shoes?




They're more practical than the stilettos she used to "run" in a few years ago!


----------



## pixiejenna

lorihmatthews said:


> Who the heck "runs" in wedge sneakers/tennis shoes?



It depends on how loosely you define the word run lol. By run they really mean casually stroll and pose for photo ops in some work out clothes.


----------



## pukasonqo

yajaira said:


> You know in Mexico there was a woman ( forgot her name) very famous singer who said she was 16 but a few years later she admitted she was really 36!


^^
that makes for a better story!!! now to find her...


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh my.  That dog looks absolutely horrified.  Who says dogs aren't smart!?


----------



## VuittonsLover

i just read on tmz that she doesn't know how to read or write??  What??


----------



## Sasha2012

She certainly knows how to draw attention to herself.

So when it came to choosing an outfit to wear as she headed to dinner with film and television producer David Weintraub on Monday night, Courtney Stodden opted for a typically revealing ensemble.

The 19-year-old showed off her enhanced cleavage in a plunging, black corset-style minidress as she and David, 35, grabbed some food at Dan Tana's Italian restaurant in Hollywood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-producer-David-Weintraub.html#ixzz2rj9I9Vfj


----------



## bag-mania

^That first photo is priceless! It looks like the guy is peeling off some bills to pay Courtney for the night. :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> ^That first photo is priceless! It looks like the guy is peeling off some bills to pay Courtney for the night. :lolots:


OMG! You're right!


----------



## KatherineO

Her hair, I just can't. I would love to get ahold of her & show her how to properly do her hair. I'd also like to put her in actual clothes & a bra but we'll start at the top & work our way down. She needs to take a few inches off & have shorter layers so she can get volume at the crown where she desperately needs it.


----------



## murt

Sasha2012 said:


> She certainly knows how to draw attention to herself.
> 
> So when it came to choosing an outfit to wear as she headed to dinner with film and television producer David Weintraub on Monday night, Courtney Stodden opted for a typically revealing ensemble.
> 
> The 19-year-old showed off her enhanced cleavage in a plunging, black corset-style minidress as she and David, 35, grabbed some food at Dan Tana's Italian restaurant in Hollywood.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-producer-David-Weintraub.html#ixzz2rj9I9Vfj



These pictures are so sad............... You have to wonder about Weintraub's ethics, though considering he's been a talent agent for years, presumably he is well familiar with the casting couch.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does she look different again???


----------



## chowlover2

At least the boobs seem to be settling in, before they were so swollen and red they looked painful.


----------



## CobaltBlu

gack.


----------



## Sarni

I don't know how she can leave the house....gross!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if it's her bad make up but her face looks different. She would look almost decent if her dress was about 3-4 inches longer on the bottom and 2-3 inches taller on the top. *Bagmania *you are so right that first pick looks like he's paying her for the night lol.


----------



## nastasja

Her makeup is different. Looks like she had someone else do it for her. If she wore stylish clothes (and didn't wear those cheap hooker heels), she'd look okay. It's too bad she loves to look tacky.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CobaltBlu said:


> gack.



This made me lol!


----------



## harleyNemma

She looks like Kate Middleton's cousin from the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## Tivo

That poor girl is just getting passed around. The bag looks fake and she looks about 35.


----------



## Irishgal

The crazy thing is that some older wealthy guy will wife her up within a year while thousands of normal wonderful women are single. Go figure.


----------



## Sassys

Irishgal said:


> The crazy thing is that some older wealthy guy will wife her up within a year while thousands of normal wonderful women are single. Go figure.



Bingo!


----------



## pixiejenna

Irishgal said:


> The crazy thing is that some older wealthy guy will wife her up within a year while thousands of normal wonderful women are single. Go figure.



Yep but that's only because older wealthy guys want a trophy wife who's seen and not heard. While us normal women aren't as easy for them to control and are capiable of forming our own opinions.


----------



## buzzytoes

Does she wear wigs?? Her hairline seems to be abnormally high, making her face look squashed or something. Courtney, I look forward to the day you will start wearing normal clothes and stop looking like such a tart.


----------



## bag-mania

Irishgal said:


> The crazy thing is that some older wealthy guy will wife her up within a year while thousands of normal wonderful women are single. Go figure.



Well, that's what Doug did, only he wasn't wealthy.

I'm afraid poor Court just doesn't exude enough class to attract a really big fish.


----------



## Charles

I'm sure some skeevy car salesman that lucked his way into owning multiple used car lots would love to have her on his arm.


----------



## chowlover2

charles said:


> i'm sure some skeevy car salesman that lucked his way into owning multiple used car lots would love to have her on his arm.


roflmfao!


----------



## Irishgal

Charles said:


> I'm sure some skeevy car salesman that lucked his way into owning multiple used car lots would love to have her on his arm.




You pretty much just described 25% of the male population in LA!


----------



## Echoes

pixiejenna said:


> Yep but that's only because older wealthy guys want a trophy wife



Yeah, but she's not a trophy.  She's more like a gag prize.


----------



## pixiejenna

Echoes said:


> Yeah, but she's not a trophy.  She's more like a gag prize.




LOL yep but I'm sure to some sleezeball she's a trophy. Don't worry when they bore of her they'll just dump her and upgrade to a better model.


----------



## Sasha2012

With only two sleeps until the Super Bowl, this newly single teen knows how to levy an audience.

On the same cold and blustery day that it was revealed Courtney Stodden 'moved out' of estranged husband Doug Hutchison's house, she hit the beach in a thong bikini to exhibit her football talents with a hunky new man-friend, male model Ray Richard.

And as the scantily clad 19-year-old tried her hand at a range of sports on the chilly Los Angeles beach, she received a little gratuitous assistance from her new friend, who - in a remarkable twist - is also only 19.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beach-leaves-marital-home.html#ixzz2rxUOorVG


----------



## CobaltBlu

he's 19. 

ok.
Ima just gonna ignore everything else.


----------



## Stephie2800

Wow, she is such a joke now, playing sports in platforms, smokey eyes and a g-string! I'm glad she didn't get any tan lines though, thanks to the the minimal outfit and all the heavy clouds...


----------



## Chanel522

Those are two of the oldest looking 19 year olds I've ever seen!


----------



## bag-mania

Yeesh, those frolicking poses are so orchestrated. Who wants to bet that the "new man-friend, male model" was hired for the  afternoon photo shoot to make it look like Courtney is having so much  fun now that she's "single" again?


----------



## pixiejenna

Chanel522 said:


> Those are two of the oldest looking 19 year olds I've ever seen!



LOL yeppers!




bag-mania said:


> Yeesh, those frolicking poses are so orchestrated. Who wants to bet that the "new man-friend, male model" was hired for the  afternoon photo shoot to make it look like Courtney is having so much  fun now that she's "single" again?



Sadly I'm sure all her "friends" she gets photographed with are hired.


----------



## Charles

I mean, you have to give it to her.  She's quite talented at heel wearing.  She's yet to break an ankle in those *****es and that's a feat in itself!


----------



## Teemu

That's the same guy from the Christmas Tree pictures and no way is he 19.


----------



## murt

I went to the daily mail site and there is video of her being interviewed - she literally can't move her face beyond just basic movements to talk etc. She's got tons of botox in there and her lips are so over-inflated............... What doctor would do that to her at 19? It just seems unethical.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I agree about the questionable ethics of her surgeons, not just regarding her lips but her boobs too, both sets are horrific. She is so young, I really feel disgusted that someone did this to her. 

While I do believe in personal responsibility but this seems beyond acceptable particularly since there are serious health issues.


----------



## murt

CobaltBlu said:


> I agree about the questionable ethics of her surgeons, not just regarding her lips but her boobs too, both sets are horrific. She is so young, I really feel disgusted that someone did this to her.
> 
> While I do believe in personal responsibility but this seems beyond acceptable particularly since there are serious health issues.



Definitely.... and I just think there is a serious power imbalance here between a vulnerable 19 year old who move to LA from a small town at age 16, and who presumably does not have much education, if any at all, and the much older people surrounding her - including her doctors.


----------



## Ladybug09

murt said:


> I went to the daily mail site and there is video of her being interviewed - she literally can't move her face beyond just basic movements to talk etc. She's got tons of botox in there and her lips are so over-inflated............... What doctor would do that to her at 19? It just seems unethical.


Please link.


----------



## murt

I just followed the link in Sasha2012's post -- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz2rxUOorVG


----------



## chowlover2

How does she manage to walk in the sand with those shoes? I salute her!


----------



## Staci_W

At least with the lip injections she can no longer make the lizard face.


----------



## chowlover2

Roflmfao!


----------



## Teemu

I found his modeling profile http://www.modelmayhem.com/875088 some of his pictures are dated from 2009, no way at all he was 14 in them. On a side note his eyebrows are really odd.


----------



## bag-mania

^There you have it if there was any doubt about whether he was paid to be photographed with Courtney.

Under "About me: Here for paid modeling work"

The girl is trying too hard.


----------



## Love4MK

The ONLY thing I can give her credit for is that she's got a nice tush!


----------



## Teemu

From her twitter page. She looks like a blow up doll.


----------



## chowlover2

What did she do to her lips?


----------



## Staci_W

chowlover2 said:


> What did she do to her lips?



 Yeah,  she got rid of her signature icky frosted pink color. WTF


----------



## ChanelMommy

*Runs* Leaves thread.


----------



## chowlover2

It looks like she put the Goodyear blimp in them...


----------



## Tivo

Teemu said:


> From her twitter page. She looks like a blow up doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497938


She looks like a tranny.


----------



## Teemu

Ok serious question. Will they go back to normal or will they be all stretched out?


----------



## chantal1922

Oh dear Lord...


----------



## littlerock

Teemu said:


> Ok serious question. Will they go back to normal or will they be all stretched out?



To answer this, you first must indicate what body part you are speaking of.


----------



## Chanel522

littlerock said:


> To answer this, you first must indicate what body part you are speaking of.




Lol!!!


----------



## littlerock

^ I mean, we're not mind readers! The list of possibilities is endless.


----------



## Teemu

littlerock said:


> To answer this, you first must indicate what body part you are speaking of.




Lol! The lips! I am wondering if she keeps puffing them out like this what happens when she stops. I am cracking up, thank you for the giggle!


----------



## Teemu

Another from her twitter. I am seriously fascinated by her lips. Not in a good way....it's like there is a hole where they are to big to close properly.


----------



## Teemu

Oops forgot to attach the picture!


----------



## PJ86

littlerock said:


> To answer this, you first must indicate what body part you are speaking of.


----------



## pixiejenna

Teemu said:


> From her twitter page. She looks like a blow up doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497938



Pornstar in training is the first thing that comes to mind when I see this pic.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Ugh she has so much potential to look really pretty but she just ruins it with the trashy lips & fake boobs.


----------



## shiny_things

Girl will have a totaly meltdown within a year or so. I hate to say it because despite everything, I feel very very sorry for her


----------



## Teemu

The hyper sexuality she tries to pull off is sad. In the other hand she needs a stylist, she's stuck in the 80's and she wasn't even born then imo


----------



## Sasha2012

She created a buzz last year when she opted for a darker look after splitting from reality television producer Doug Hutchison, who she married when she was 16.

But Courtney Stodden proved that she has always been a blonde at heart.

The 19-year-old television personality was seen dying her hair back to platinum blonde in Los Angeles on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-two-months-buxom-brunette.html#ixzz2tnukpmBg


----------



## Bag*Snob

Did she just switch wigs because that is not her real hair.


----------



## murt

shiny_things said:


> Girl will have a totaly meltdown within a year or so. I hate to say it because despite everything, I feel very very sorry for her



Same. I have to wonder if she's been abused sexually.


----------



## buzzytoes

Man she looks so much better as a brunette. The blond ages her.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Bag*Snob said:


> Did she just switch wigs because that is not her real hair.



haha.  I wish there was a thumbs up.  i was looking for it on your post.  Soo true.

Totally not her hair.

She looks so much better as a brunette.


----------



## Tivo

murt said:


> Same. I have to wonder if she's been abused sexually.


I think girls like her get passed around the industry in return for hoping to get cast in something. How else to explain what's going on here?


----------



## Teemu

Dyed her roots and switched out the extensions it looks like.


----------



## mockinglee

Wow. I don't know if it's the lighting, but she looks 1000x prettier in the first two photos with brunette hair and relatively toned down makeup than any of the blonde pics. That pink lipstick is dreadful.


----------



## DivineMissM

mockinglee said:


> Wow. I don't know if it's the lighting, but she looks 1000x prettier in the first two photos with brunette hair and relatively toned down makeup than any of the blonde pics. That pink lipstick is dreadful.



+1  The blonde hair and light pink lips make her look 20 years older.


----------



## pixiejenna

mockinglee said:


> Wow. I don't know if it's the lighting, but she looks 1000x prettier in the first two photos with brunette hair and relatively toned down makeup than any of the blonde pics. That pink lipstick is dreadful.



ITA she looks good in the first two pics and the after pics she looks like a washed up porn star.


----------



## Sasha2012

A slew of celebrities came to watch the Oscars at veteran music agent Norby Walters' annual Night Of 100 Stars Viewing Gala on Sunday at the Beverly Hills Hotel in Beverly Hills, California.

But more than a few eyes must have been trained on Courtney Stodden, who turned up in an eye-catching little black dress.

The tiny 5ft 3in TV personality, who appeared in Celebrity Big Brother,  paired the dress with high-heeled platform pumps in cream, that boosted her height a few inches.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...odden-dazzles-Oscars-party.html#ixzz2v0rO7ba2


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Holy Crap. Now she is really starting to look her 30+ age. 

Time to start booking flights to Austria.


----------



## Teemu

She needs to toss those brown contacts out, along with this entire outfit.


----------



## Chanel522

She looked much better brunette, but her lips are jacked.  They aren't even and have a bulge on the one side.


----------



## redney

Oh girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh lawd!!  Peter Nygärd  - lol.


----------



## jenayb

DUDE!! Does she just have zero hair left now? Why is she wearing that God-awful wig?


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> A slew of celebrities came to watch the Oscars at veteran music agent Norby Walters' annual Night Of 100 Stars Viewing Gala on Sunday at the Beverly Hills Hotel in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> But more than a few eyes must have been trained on Courtney Stodden, who turned up in an eye-catching little black dress.
> 
> The tiny 5ft 3in TV personality, who appeared in Celebrity Big Brother,  paired the dress with high-heeled platform pumps in cream, that boosted her height a few inches.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...odden-dazzles-Oscars-party.html#ixzz2v0rO7ba2


She's in the same lane as the Kartrashians, she just doesn't have a PMK. I'm sure PMK would welcome her into the bordello...for her negotiated fee of course.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Throwback!!!


----------



## Echoes

I really, REALLY, reeeeeaaaallllyyyyy HATE those animations!!!!!

They cause all kinds of problems on slower connections.


----------



## sabrunka

Echoes said:


> I really, REALLY, reeeeeaaaallllyyyyy HATE those animations!!!!!
> 
> They cause all kinds of problems on slower connections.




Lol ok? Do you want people to stop posting them? ...


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Throwback!!!


" cracks pink bubblegum and weeps for the serpent armband "...


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> " cracks pink bubblegum and weeps for the serpent armband "...



That gum is sugarfree, right?


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't decide if she's trying to make sexy face or if her face is now frozen that way from all the sh!t she's injected into it.


----------



## bag-mania

I call that expression of hers the "constipated viper".


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> That gum is sugarfree, right?


You know it Doll!


----------



## CobaltBlu

:lolots:


----------



## Charles

Echoes said:


> I really, REALLY, reeeeeaaaallllyyyyy HATE those animations!!!!!
> 
> They cause all kinds of problems on slower connections.



There's an add in that will auto turn off animated gifs.  Or just get those gerbils spinning the generator to move faster!


----------



## Nathalya

CobaltBlu said:


> Throwback!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had a stuffed Bell pepper today and giggled uncontrollably for a good two minutes before eating....  I blame you bishes :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

I totally forget about the fresh bell peppers!  Nice one DC, gave me my smile for the day!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's often accused of lying about her age.

But for once the infamous 'teen bride' Courtney Stodden acted like a girl of 19 on Thursday.

Leaving the stripper heels at home, she did cartwheels on the beach, before making a call on her pink cell phone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ics-miniscule-bikini-beach.html#ixzz2vKvXncmU


----------



## Bag*Snob

Something is different about her smile. I can't figure it out.


----------



## nooch

I am so embarrassed for her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*shifts uncomfortably in chair*

Me too


----------



## chowlover2

She tries too hard...


----------



## pixiejenna

She must have heard DC's comment about her bell pepper and had to give us a obligatory pic lol.


----------



## SophiaLee

Did she get veneers?


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*
> 
> Me too



Lol


----------



## HauteMama

She's going to need more support than that soon. The implants have already dropped, but look like they might begin a southward migration soon if she isn't careful.


----------



## bag-mania

I used to wonder if it was Doug behind all those cheesy photo shoots. Now I realize it was probably her all along.


----------



## Starlett309

I feel so sad for her. She is so desperate to be famous. Where are her real friends? Her parents? What a disturbed young woman. This will have a tragic ending I'm sure.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes always willing to show off her enhanced cleavage at any chance.

And Courtney Stodden continued to do just that as she attended a meeting in West Hollywood on Monday afternoon.

The 19-year-old was accompanied by her manager and reported boyfriend David Weintraub as she wore yet another attention-seeking while out in LA.

The former teen bride couldnt resist putting her ample assets on display as she teamed her skin-tight black mini dress with towering nude high heels.

As always, her blonde tresses were styled in a voluminous do and she finished off her business look with a brown Louis Vuitton handbag.

The tanned starlet also worked her trademark pink lipstick and long false eyelashes.

Her manager was wearing a black suit teamed with a strippy blue tie, a navy shirt and brown trainers.

The pair may have been discussing Courtneys next venture after the TV personality took part in a segment on E!s Hello Ross.

The entertainment networks popular host, Ross Matthews, will be attempting to improve the etiquette of stars such as Courtney and Justin Biebers close friend, Lil Twist, in a section called Charm School for celebs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...signing-Celeb-Charm-School.html#ixzz2vl5iEpNk


----------



## qudz104

bag-mania said:


> I used to wonder if it was Doug behind all those cheesy photo shoots. Now I realize it was probably her all along.




Yup, aside from being much older then her (supposedly bc it doesn't look like it) I think he just played along in the silly photoshoots.


----------



## CobaltBlu

And her creepy mom tagged along too I see....



Sasha2012 said:


> Shes always willing to show off her enhanced cleavage at any chance.
> 
> And Courtney Stodden continued to do just that as she attended a meeting in West Hollywood on Monday afternoon.
> 
> The 19-year-old was accompanied by her manager and reported boyfriend David Weintraub as she wore yet another attention-seeking while out in LA.
> 
> The former teen bride couldnt resist putting her ample assets on display as she teamed her skin-tight black mini dress with towering nude high heels.
> 
> As always, her blonde tresses were styled in a voluminous do and she finished off her business look with a brown Louis Vuitton handbag.
> 
> The tanned starlet also worked her trademark pink lipstick and long false eyelashes.
> 
> Her manager was wearing a black suit teamed with a strippy blue tie, a navy shirt and brown trainers.
> 
> The pair may have been discussing Courtneys next venture after the TV personality took part in a segment on E!s Hello Ross.
> 
> The entertainment networks popular host, Ross Matthews, will be attempting to improve the etiquette of stars such as Courtney and Justin Biebers close friend, Lil Twist, in a section called Charm School for celebs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...signing-Celeb-Charm-School.html#ixzz2vl5iEpNk


----------



## LouboutinHottie

lord.....


----------



## Echoes

Back to blonde?


----------



## Stephie2800

The higher the hair the closer to God.... Yikes!!


----------



## HauteMama

How can her mother support all this (encourage it)? If my DD was in a state like this, I'd be distraught and consider myself a failure as a parent.


----------



## yajaira

I can't believe she thinks she looks good why can't she dress like a normal girl she looks like a really cheap porn star


----------



## pixiejenna

HauteMama said:


> How can her mother support all this (encourage it)? If my DD was in a state like this, I'd be distraught and consider myself a failure as a parent.




I think her mom is trying to live vicariously threw her, like many Mommangers do. I'm surprised she allowed her to get a "real" manager.


----------



## Tivo

HauteMama said:


> How can her mother support all this (encourage it)? If my DD was in a state like this, I'd be distraught and consider myself a failure as a parent.


Different mentality in Hollyweird. It seems everything goes!


----------



## iluvmybags

yajaira said:


> I can't believe she thinks she looks good why can't she dress like a normal girl she looks like a really cheap porn star



Because it draws attention, and clearly that's what she's after.  If she dressed normally, and didn't have the cartoonish boob job, who would notice her?  She'd just blend in with all the other wannabes in CA.  Dressing like a porn star with watermelons for boobs gets her picture taken and plastered all over the place, and makes her topic for conversation.


----------



## widerlet

Her hair looks like when I got these cheap clip in extensions i bought to test the strength of clip ins. My housekeepers threw them in a drawer with velcro rollers and they made this huge tangly mess of frizzed out hair and velcro.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're plastic dolls designed to resemble a cartoonishly exaggerated idea of womankind in order to show off titillating lingerie to best effect. 

So it comes as no surprise that Courtney Stodden, blended in seamlessly with an array of underwear mannequins in a West Hollywood knicker shop. 

The 19-year-old television personality was seen striking a pose while scantily clad in the window of the Bizzy B lingerie shop in Hollywood on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dow-display-lingerie-store.html#ixzz2vtMEAACG


----------



## bag-mania

The mannequins have more talent and higher IQs.


----------



## Ladybug09

I hope she kept that piece of lingerie.


----------



## ByeKitty

Freakshow...


----------



## Stephie2800

I hate those wannabe Daffodile Loubies she is always wearing.


----------



## saira1214

She is so early 2000's. I need her to come into 2014.


----------



## anabg

Is the LV the only handbag she owns?


----------



## gillianna

How can someone look so old and used?  Is her LV fake-it looks cheap but perhaps that is because she is carrying it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> They're plastic dolls designed to resemble a cartoonishly exaggerated idea of womankind in order to show off titillating lingerie to best effect.
> 
> So it comes as no surprise that Courtney Stodden, blended in seamlessly with an array of underwear mannequins in a West Hollywood knicker shop.
> 
> The 19-year-old television personality was seen striking a pose while scantily clad in the window of the Bizzy B lingerie shop in Hollywood on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dow-display-lingerie-store.html#ixzz2vtMEAACG



I hate to say it but the mannequins look better than she dose. I wonder what she's filming for, if it's for that new "charm school" show we've heard about.


----------



## Sasha2012

She loves to be the centre of attention and Courtney Stodden made sure that was the case on Thursday.

The teen bride attended an event to kick off LA Fashion Week where all eyes were on her daring outfit.

Courtney was sporting a plunging black lace gown with a nude slip underneath, making for a daring effect.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-kick-LA-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2w0CYHpp9


----------



## Encore Hermes

Error


Ok I wasn't even on this thread


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't.


----------



## curlybee

This girl. I keep hoping I'll come in here one day and read she's  pulled herself together it's sad.


----------



## qudz104

Surprised lv hasn't sent her a competitor bag so she stops wearing the lv so much and discredits it or whatever Gucci or coach did with snooki.


----------



## zen1965

curlybee said:


> This girl. I keep hoping I'll come in here one day and read she's  pulled herself together.



Alas, too late. That horse bolted a long time ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden clearly picked up some tips from her trip to Style Fashion Week on Friday evening, as she was spotted out and about on Saturday in a stylish wide-brimmed hat.

The 19-year-old paired the over-sized accessory with her usual attire of a skin-tight, super short dress showing off both her cleavage and her toned pins, in Beverly Hills.

Posing for the cameras on the pavement, the star was out having lunch with a friend in the unusual attire.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-bearing-coral-dress.html#ixzz2w4iCCbdl


----------



## bag-mania

I believe she has actually become a parody of herself.


----------



## Stephie2800

Sorry to say this, but she has GREAT legs.............


----------



## Chanel522

I agree about her legs.  I have always said that minus the ridic boobs her body is awesome!!

The guy she's with is tan on top and has really super white legs and Courtney's hair looks like a gigantic cotton ball.  She really has potential to be somewhat cute if she wasn't so insanely hellbent on being this over the top.


----------



## Tivo

What's the only difference between this girl and Kim Kardashian? A PMK.


----------



## anabg

Better PR.


----------



## ByeKitty

She kinda reminds me of Donatella Versace in the above pics


----------



## Echoes

Tivo said:


> What's the only difference between this girl and Kim Kardashian? A PMK.



I wouldn't even compare this freakshow to the Trash Family.  This girl at least has a chance to wake up and become something close to normal.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Echoes said:


> I wouldn't even compare this freakshow to the Trash Family.  This girl at least has a chance to wake up and become something close to normal.



I was going to post the same thing.
Courtney's ignorance can be blamed
on her age at this point. She still
has a chance..
a tiny bit of me thinks she might even
have a clue(dumb as a fox..maybe)
...and she'll soon realize
that looking and acting stupid
isn't appealing and being laughed
at publicly daily will get old..
time will tell.

There's no excuse for Kimbo. 
Well into her 30's and still a 
superficial fame whore.


----------



## ByeKitty

I guess so far looking like barbie on steroids has gotten her the attention she craves. I don't ever see her turn into a "regular" 20-something.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't ever hear anyone talk about her except on here so I don't think she's become as relevant as she had hoped she would.  

What's Doug doing now that they're divorced?


----------



## Sasha2012

While many young women her age are learning about physics at university, Courtney Stodden appears to be getting some important lessons in gravity out on her own in the real world.

The 19-year-old, who has famously altered her young body with a series of surgical enhancements, was spotted taking a spill on Tuesday on her bicycle.

The top heavy blonde was seen riding a beach cruiser near the sea in Los Angeles as she fell off her two-wheeled cycle but thankfully was cushioned by a convenient patch of grass.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-one-piece-beach-cruise.html#ixzz2wWjnLBED


----------



## bag-mania

Thank goodness the LV bag was protected in the little basket. 

Seriously, I hope she didn't get any scratches on that bike. The people at the bike shop she borrowed it from for the photo shoot will not be pleased!


----------



## pukasonqo

well, she is wearing the right shoes for bike riding, and have no fear, those implants might work like airbags, isn't she a clever girl!

in a more serious note, i feel like slapping some sense on this girl, she is not riding the bike, she *is * the bike  to  sooo many people

and because i am evil, i would say that looks like the most fake bike fall, she never fell off more like she pull the bike on herself in a convenient grassy spot without losing eye contact with the camera, is all about staying relevant and in the news


----------



## yajaira

Gross she looks like an old hag especially her backside


----------



## chowlover2

I think I need to bleach my eyeballs...


----------



## CobaltBlu

She just shows too much real estate below the waist.  It's vulgar.


----------



## littlerock

Wait, can someone tell me what I'm looking at? What is happening? Is this real life?


----------



## nastasja

When you can see your tatas from behind, that's when you know they're too big for your frame.


----------



## Ladybug09

Desperation...


----------



## Teemu

It may be awful to say, but she should have gotten a nose job instead of the veneers, breasts, and blow up lips.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

How does she support herself? 
I really do feel bad when I see her. No education, no foreseeable future. Already married to and divorced from a skeevy old guy. Mother who doesn't look out for her. Doesn't seem to have any sense of self worth or respect.


----------



## Echoes

Time to change the thread title?


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> Wait, can someone tell me what I'm looking at? What is happening? Is this real life?



Its 100% Rill. 

She used to be 100% Rill, too, but now she is....augmented.


----------



## Staci_W

littlerock said:


> Wait, can someone tell me what I'm looking at? What is happening? I*s this real life*?



Certainly this is a rhetorical question.


----------



## littlerock

Whenever I say "is this real life?" I have the voice of the little boy from the 'after dentist YouTube video' in my head.


----------



## qudz104

littlerock said:


> Whenever I say "is this real life?" I have the voice of the little boy from the 'after dentist YouTube video' in my head.




Haha that's what I pictured too! David at the dentist.. One of my fave yt videos after the "blood" one


----------



## murt

bag-mania said:


> I believe she has actually become a parody of herself.



Well she, herself, has always been a parody - at least since she married Doug....  of what? I'm not sure. Pamela Anderson maybe?


----------



## yajaira

Teemu said:


> It may be awful to say, but she should have gotten a nose job instead of the veneers, breasts, and blow up lips.



That's what I've been saying! ! Instead of boobs she should have done her nose


----------



## Charles

pukasonqo said:


> and because i am evil, i would say that looks like the most fake bike fall, she never fell off more like she pull the bike on herself in a convenient grassy spot without losing eye contact with the camera, is all about staying relevant and in the news



I was gonna say the same thing.  That fall looks so staged.


----------



## Stephie2800

Would any of you be interested in putting together some crash for her to go and buy a new handbag? I love LV and she is kind of ruining it for me!


----------



## DivineMissM

pukasonqo said:


> well, she is wearing the right shoes for bike riding, and have no fear, those implants might work like airbags, isn't she a clever girl!
> 
> in a more serious note, i feel like slapping some sense on this girl, she is not riding the bike, she *is * the bike  to  sooo many people
> 
> and because i am evil, i would say that looks like the most fake bike fall, she never fell off more like she pull the bike on herself in a convenient grassy spot without losing eye contact with the camera, is all about staying relevant and in the news



I thought it looked fake too.  I don't think I've ever seen anyone fall off a bike while smiling and maintaining eye contact.




CobaltBlu said:


> She just shows too much real estate below the waist.  It's vulgar.



She shows too much real estate period.



killerlife said:


> When you can see your tatas from behind, that's when you know they're too big for your frame.



ROFL!  So true!  Not a good look.



littlerock said:


> Whenever I say "is this real life?" I have the voice of the little boy from the 'after dentist YouTube video' in my head.



Me too!


----------



## kymmie

When I am feeling defeated and my self worth is draining, I visit this thread...


----------



## Charles

Haha!  If Courtney only knew how she was inspiring so many people!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's usually decked out in ridiculously revealing numbers.

But Courtney Stodden actually did the best she could to keep her look as conservative as possible on Sunday.

In a photo she posted to Instagram, the 19-year-old covered up her surgically enhanced cleavage in a skintight black dress for 'church day.'

Posing with her derriere sticking out and her ample bosom pushed forward, the reality star shared the photo and included the message, 'Church day #blonde #happy #sunday.'

Courtney's over processed blonde locks were styled straight and fell past her shoulders, as she held on to her tiny waist to take the latest selfie.

The blonde bombshell's more demure ensemble may be an attempt to atone for posting several bizarre and tasteless selfies next to a series of celebrity graves on Saturday.

Alongside the image of Some Like It Hot icon Marilyn's resting place she wrote: 'Marilyn Monroe - beautiful icon. May you #RIP forever..'

This image was the most tasteless of the bunch, as she seemed to have covered the gravestone with lipstick from kissing it.

Courtney, who was wearing tight trousers as well as an extremely skimpy black bla top, used the hashtag 'blondebombshell' as she posed next to the Charlie's Angels star Farrah Fawcett's headstone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ht-dress-church-day-outfit.html#ixzz2xVkF451D


----------



## Solemony

Um a bit disrespectful posing like this in front of someone's grave, famous or not...


----------



## Staci_W

For  all the ladies who thought Beyonce  was being disrespectful in front of Anne  Frank's picture, I  present this. ^^^^^^^  This is definitely more  disrespectful than Bey.  Of course I  find Courtney to be more disrespectful in general.


----------



## bag-mania

It's disrespectful to be sure, but I think it is disrespect out of complete ignorance. Our girl just isn't very smart or savvy. It's kind of pathetic really.

And the article is misleading too. I don't think she put the lip prints on the stone (or the coins for that matter). Marilyn fans have been kissing on that thing forever.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

PETA event in Los Angeles on Friday. (April 11)


----------



## Avril

That's all I can ever say when I visit this thread.


----------



## Chanel522

She has THE weirdest belly button!!  If her hair were shorter and the lips weren't so uneven and the boobs weren't so disproportionate to her body she might not look half bad.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She still does not wear the correct bra size.  She didn't get those things fitted?


----------



## chowlover2

Did she stuff her bra?


----------



## yajaira

It looks like a really bad wig


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> Did she stuff her bra?



Yeah, she always does.  It's so weird.  Even after the boob job, she still stuffs.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol even the dogs are wondering what is holding them.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm amazed she doesn't topple over, boob first!


----------



## pixiejenna

Guess she's keeping up with the lip injections and added a wig. Makes me3 wonder how bad her hair/extensions are that she sent with that nappy wig.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Her boobs look so saggy...gross.


----------



## Staci_W

Her belly button looks like a vagina. A stretched out vagina.


----------



## Nathalya




----------



## chowlover2

Staci_W said:


> Her belly button looks like a vagina. A stretched out vagina.


 I'm going to bleach my eyeballs after that image!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Seriously.  Thanks! NOT!


----------



## VuittonsLover

is it me.. or does her belly button look huge?


----------



## Sasha2012

She said she wanted to embrace her independence and freedom upon signing a separation agreement with her ex Doug Hutchison, 53, in November.

But over five months later, Courtney Stodden, 19, still appears to be under his spell.

Seeming to be spending more and more time together, the pair were seen shopping in Bevely Hills on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-shops-ex-Doug-Hutchison.html#ixzz2z72jRBtI


----------



## pukasonqo

no, just no


----------



## Nathalya

She's still with that dude? For some reason I thought they broke up


----------



## Charles

Can she at least help him with his style a bit??


----------



## bag-mania

That relationship has never made a bit of sense, but maybe they both still get something out of it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Charles said:


> Can she at least help him with his style a bit??



Ummm yeah well but, I can't decide who looks worse


----------



## deltalady

Camel toe. Hell no to the jeans!


----------



## saira1214

Charles said:


> Can she at least help him with his style a bit??


Have you seen hers???


----------



## saira1214

deltalady said:


> Camel toe. Hell no to the jeans!



Camel toe and mom jean effect all in one! WOW!


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like her face and hair don't look quite as bad here, but these pics are at a distance so that could be why.  The wonky lip from her injections is pretty bad though.


----------



## HauteRN

saira1214 said:


> Camel toe and mom jean effect all in one! WOW!




She has nothing there to camel toe. What you're seeing is the shape of her butt through her leg 'airspace' &#9786;&#65039;

She's a mess per usual. She dresses a horrific mess like it's her job!


----------



## Pinkcooper

What happened to her waist? &#128552;


----------



## DivineMissM

Uh, why is her pelvic area so...large?  She's so skinny she should not look that bad in a pair of jeans.  Wow.  She has to be trying to look horrible.


----------



## ByeKitty

Pinkcooper said:


> What happened to her waist? &#128552;




Must be covered by those massive implants...


----------



## Charles

saira1214 said:


> Have you seen hers???



Good point!  She'd probably dress him in Affliction/Ed Hardy Ts and boot cut jeans with embroidering on the pockets.


----------



## saira1214

Charles said:


> Good point!  She'd probably dress him in Affliction/Ed Hardy Ts and boot cut jeans with embroidering on the pockets.




And trucker hat. Don't forget the trucker hat. Lol.


----------



## Pinkcooper

ByeKitty said:


> Must be covered by those massive implants...




Haha. You're probably right!!


----------



## nori west

You have to love how they are pointing out "the paparazzo" as though they are following Doug and Courtney without being solicited in the first place.  I am still super sad, because Doug was a character in _LOST_. The best show of all time. :cry:


----------



## Sasha2012

Easter Sunday may be tomorrow, but Courtney Stodden started her celebrations early this afternoon, donning a set of fluffy bunny ears.

Wearing a small yellow tank top stretched over her surgically enhanced curves, tiny white denim shorts and, of course, a pair of her trademark huge platform heels, the 19-year-old star stocked up at a party supplies store in Los Angeles. 

Once inside, Courtney grabbed a set of light shaded plastic Easter eggs and a pair of bunny ears. She left wearing the ears on her head and clutching a bag of goodies, as well as a balloon saying Happy Easter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-Easter-shopping-trip.html#ixzz2zP9pYbQL


----------



## erinrose

She finally got a driver´s licence?


----------



## jbweyer

erinrose said:


> She finally got a driver´s licence?




If you look at the second pic there is a big 'ol dent in the bumper. She doesn't drive well. Lol.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I wanna know how she drives in those shoes... Oi!


----------



## pixiejenna

How interesting that she was covered up (for her) in her pics with Doug. The last time they were photographed together she was also covered up too.  Too bad shes back to her old tricks in her next set of pics, dang shes thirsty.

Bag fetish most of the girls I know who wear insane heels generally dont drive in them. They usually have a pair of flip flops in thier car and switch back and forth for driving.  However like jbweyer pointed out she's not a good driver based on the dents in her car.


----------



## littlerock

Charles said:


> Good point!  She'd probably dress him in Affliction/Ed Hardy Ts and boot cut jeans with embroidering on the pockets.



True Religion jeans and a tight white shirt?


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been spending a lot of time together for a divorcing couple.

And Courtney Stodden was spotted once more enjoying her estranged 53-year-old husband Doug Hutchison's company as the two visited Beverly Hills pet supply store Pussy & Pooch on Monday.

The united outing came on the same day that the 19-year-old aspiring reality star announced via Instagram that their current co-parented dog Dourtney is 'getting a new little sissie.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...little-sissie-dog-Dourtney.html#ixzz2zdKVnN75


----------



## bag-mania

It is possible for her to go anywhere without a Starbucks cup? That thing must be fused to her hand.

Is she getting another dog with Doug? Odd for a couple supposedly divorcing.


----------



## Chanel522

This girl is just beyond strange.


----------



## KatherineO

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been spending a lot of time together for a divorcing couple.
> 
> 
> 
> And Courtney Stodden was spotted once more enjoying her estranged 53-year-old husband Doug Hutchison's company as the two visited Beverly Hills pet supply store Pussy & Pooch on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The united outing came on the same day that the 19-year-old aspiring reality star announced via Instagram that their current co-parented dog Dourtney is 'getting a new little sissie.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...little-sissie-dog-Dourtney.html#ixzz2zdKVnN75




She must not shower between spray tans. Her skin looks disgusting & blotchy. She should really give up the fake Barbie hair, the tan, the platforms, & the belly baring clothes. Dress like a normal individual & stop being so desperate for camera time.


----------



## iluvmybags

KatherineO said:


> She must not shower between spray tans. Her skin looks disgusting & blotchy. She should really give up the fake Barbie hair, the tan, the platforms, & the belly baring clothes. Dress like a normal individual & stop being so desperate for camera time.



Maybe if people would stop taking her picture and sites like Just Jared would stop publishing them every other day, she might just tone it down a bit.  As long as there's a camera in her site, and she finds her pics on the Internet, I don't see her going away (or changing her ways) anytime soon.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for displaying her surgically enhanced figure in scantily-clad outfits.

But despite her lack of coverage, the pleasant Southern California weather still proved too warm for Courtney Stodden.

The 19-year-old beat the heat by donning a plunging top and short shorts while stopping at a local Baskin-Robbins for ice cream with a female friend in Los Angeles over the weekend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shares-ice-cream-girl-pal.html#ixzz30KpA5cTY


----------



## megustapurses

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe if people would stop taking her picture and sites like Just Jared would stop publishing them every other day, she might just tone it down a bit.  As long as there's a camera in her site, and she finds her pics on the Internet, I don't see her going away (or changing her ways) anytime soon.




Agreed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Though the official start of summer isn't for another two months, Courtney Stodden is already in a warm weather mood.

On Tuesday the 19-year-old Couples Therapy star showed off a hot pink bikini top - and a fuller pout - as she sat in the back of a car after a trip to the beach.

The next day the estranged wife of 53-year-old actor Doug Hutchison wore a tiny pink polka dot bikini top while lounging in a swimming pool. Her hashtags include the words 'happy' and 'blonde,' making it clear what her mood was like.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...models-hot-pink-bikini-top.html#ixzz30V7KXOdf


----------



## zen1965

Gross.


----------



## Teemu

I just can't help saying this, she's unfortunate looking. Even if you scrubbed her down and took the fake hair out. She's average at best, all the extras she has done just turn her into a freak show.


----------



## harleyNemma

She's like a car crash...I always have to slow down and check out this thread as soon as it bumps to the top.


----------



## Chanel522

Her boobs are terrible.  I can't believe a legit dr would give someone her size implants that big especially for their first breast aug.


----------



## melvel

She's the oldest looking 19-year old I've ever seen.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Sasha2012 said:


> Though the official start of summer isn't for another two months, Courtney Stodden is already in a warm weather mood.
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday the 19-year-old Couples Therapy star showed off a hot pink bikini top - and a fuller pout - as she sat in the back of a car after a trip to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> The next day the estranged wife of 53-year-old actor Doug Hutchison wore a tiny pink polka dot bikini top while lounging in a swimming pool. Her hashtags include the words 'happy' and 'blonde,' making it clear what her mood was like.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...models-hot-pink-bikini-top.html#ixzz30V7KXOdf




Oh Jesus ...


----------



## pixiejenna

looks like another outing with another paid "friend" *gags*


----------



## Nathalya

Her breasts look painful!


----------



## saintgermain

she looks 40


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has been on an eternal quest to land a reality show.

So far she's not had much luck - but in the meantime the pneumatic blonde is entertaining her fans with a new webs series.

The teen bride, who married actor Doug Hutchison, 53, when she was just 16 before splitting from him last year, is seen here in all her bubbly glory inhaling helium and teaching the world how to take the perfect sexy selfie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-internet-new-web-series.html#ixzz31Hv3h3m6


----------



## pukasonqo

no, just no. anyone wants to start a petition to stop this child?


----------



## daphodill84

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden has been on an eternal quest to land a reality show.
> 
> 
> 
> So far she's not had much luck - but in the meantime the pneumatic blonde is entertaining her fans with a new webs series.




The "naturally" part is a joke right? Right??


----------



## bag-mania

I knew when I opened that link it would be bad, but it far exceeded my expectations. Once seen it cannot be unseen.

Who is her target audience for this crap? It isn't entertaining enough for children. And she doesn't shake her boobs enough to hold mens' attention. The sole purpose of making it appears to be for the amusement of those of us who enjoy making fun of her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She named her new puppy Cupcake.

And Courtney Stodden's tiny dog looked good enough to eat in a sugary pink sweater as they headed out on Friday.

The reality star was seen leaving a supermarket in Los Angeles with her new pup tucked next to her bust.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-weekend-errands-together.html#ixzz31ivoPKTh 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Chanel522

Oh that poor little dog &#128543;.  She so tiny and sweet and has to live w Courtney...


----------



## bag-mania

Aw, but what happened to this little guy? The poor dog she carted around three years ago who had to suffer the indignity (and possible skin conditions) from being dyed pink. He used to give her the side eye in photos. He was great!


----------



## pukasonqo

is it me or her tits are migrating towards the south?

the only cute thing on those picks is the puppy which, in the first pic, looks very curious about one of Courtney's airbags

i still can't believe she is meant to be 19!


----------



## Chanel522

I think she's short waisted and then w the implants being as big as they are, it makes them look saggier than they would look on someone they were more proportionate to.


----------



## skarsbabe

There's no way she is 19.... 19 going on 40 if so!


----------



## VuittonsLover

what do these socialite woman do with there other dogs??  They are always getting new dogs.  But, what do they do with the old dogs.  Just drop it off at the pound when they get bored of them??


----------



## harleyNemma

^unfortunately, yes. L.A. has a huge population of surrendered "teacup" dogs - chis, maltese, yorkies...all to high kill shelters.  Very sad.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

A few pages back in a Daily Mail link was a pic of her other doggy. She still has it


----------



## Charles

Her boobs are bigger than the dog.  She's gonna lose it in her cleavage.


----------



## NovemberRain

Dogs are allowed in Grocery stores now?


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel522 said:


> Oh that poor little dog &#128543;.  She so tiny and sweet and has to live w Courtney...



Girl, my thought too! Poor dog!


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden did her best to master a professional look on Tuesday.

But Doug Hutchison's estranged wife still missed the mark as she couldn't resist skimpy attire while on a grocery shopping trip.

The 19-year-old covered up a little more than usual in a white shirt, but it was still unbuttoned most of the way down.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cil-skirt-unbuttoned-shirt.html#ixzz32JpdcY00


----------



## morgan20

She looks slightly better


----------



## pukasonqo

yup, a bit better but looking like she just finished filming " secretary, the porn movie"
and she has a new bag, wooohooo!


----------



## Slavisa

wtf is that comb over that she has going on?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Slavisa said:


> wtf is that comb over that she has going on?!



That's what happens when you have a bad wig, trying to make it look realistic.


----------



## bag-mania

She decided to forego her usual Starbucks cup in favor of a Pepsi.

I know she simply must have platform shoes on at all times, but that pair makes her feet look like hooves.


----------



## pixiejenna

NovemberRain said:


> Dogs are allowed in Grocery stores now?



In California yep. You generally find in q lot of well to do towns that they allow people to bring non service dogs wherever they want(grocery stores, restaurants, salons).  It really annoys me im a big animal lover but if its not a service dog and your not 
at petco/petsmart leave them at home. If you can't go somewhere with out them 24/7 you have issues.  The salon I used to get my nails done at the owner regularly brought his dogs to work qnd m lots of clients would bring thiers with them as well. It was beyond annoying you'd regularly find little gifts left on the floor all over wnd sometimes theyd fight with others that were brought in.




pukasonqo said:


> yup, a bit better but looking like she just finished filming " secretary, the porn movie"
> and she has a new bag, wooohooo!



If she doesn't want to do porn why dose she keep on dressing like  pornstar? Also if your going to dress like a pornstar at least look like a successful one.


----------



## zen1965

Why isn't she at the Wedding of the Century? She would fit right in.


----------



## pukasonqo

zen1965 said:


> Why isn't she at the Wedding of the Century? She would fit right in.




she might steal kimmiekakes thunder with a barely there concoction, plus the kartrashians are klassy and our girl is brassy
in the kartrashian world there is room only for one porn star


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

A recent article and video posted...and amusing that the article is entitled:

_"It's Time to Feel Weird And Uncomfortable About Courtney Stodden!"_

because I think all of us have felt this way about her since this thread was started!!

http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/2014/06/01/courtney-stodden-web-show-video-mom-krista-keller-old-baby-photos-pictures/

I started to watch the video and decided I am not brave enough to continue past 3 seconds...


----------



## CobaltBlu

favoritethingshawaii said:


> A recent article and video posted...and amusing that the article is entitled:
> 
> _"It's Time to Feel Weird And Uncomfortable About Courtney Stodden!"_
> 
> because I think all of us have felt this way about her since this thread was started!!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/2014/06/01/courtney-stodden-web-show-video-mom-krista-keller-old-baby-photos-pictures/
> 
> I started to watch the video and decided I am not brave enough to continue past 3 seconds...



OK...we are all going to post how long we made it through.....I made it to the words "lip gloss" right before Krista whipped out a picture and said "i like this one you look really thin" or something like that. 

Winner gets a vintage serpent armband and a pack of sugarless gum.

Favoritethingshawaii, I whooped ya!

*shifts uncomfortably in chair*

That video was rilly rilly awkward.


----------



## smilerr

When I see her, I don't believe her age.  But after seeing that video she does come of very young (and stupid).


----------



## pukasonqo

i was having courtney withdrawal symptoms but i think i will give the video a pass


----------



## ByeKitty

Dear lord... She didn't feel sexy enough as a 10-year-old?!


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> Dear lord... She didn't feel sexy enough as a 10-year-old?!




that comment gave me the creeps.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

CobaltBlu said:


> OK...we are all going to post how long we made it through.....I made it to the words "lip gloss" right before Krista whipped out a picture and said "i like this one you look really thin" or something like that.
> 
> Winner gets a vintage serpent armband and a pack of sugarless gum.
> 
> Favoritethingshawaii, I whooped ya!
> 
> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*
> 
> That video was rilly rilly awkward.




You totally did - I admit defeat!


----------



## zen1965

I made it to 4:04

She looked normal up to about 12 yrs. Pity what happened thereafter


----------



## nastasja

I had to quit at 2:48 - oddly enough, it was her voice/intonation that was bugging the sh!t out of me.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I watched the whole thing.  Booyah.


----------



## pukasonqo

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I watched the whole thing.  Booyah.




congrats, you won the serpent arm band and sugar free gum! i think you also deserve a pink lapdog for your endurance
can you do a quick review of it, pretty please?


----------



## buzzytoes

I made it through the whole thing. She doesn't even look like the same person in those photos! Killed me that every photo she said that she didn't feel sexy or was trying to be sexy or whatever. Jeez!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pukasonqo said:


> congrats, you won the serpent arm band and sugar free gum! i think you also deserve a pink lapdog for your endurance
> can you do a quick review of it, pretty please?



Thank you, thank you! My serpent armband is firmly wedged into my arm fat, and I'm chewing my sugar free gum like a truck stop waitress. And I will gladly take a pink doggy. Buzzytoes said it all though.  Courtney complaining about how unsexy she was in freakin elementary school pictures! And her dingbat mother kept countering with, oh Courtney you were so cute! So twisted.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Buzzytoes and Chloe_chick999 - you both are amazing!!


----------



## pukasonqo

can we have pink mocktails to celebrate???


----------



## Solemony

I suffered through the four minutes video and I think I just lost a few million brain cells.


----------



## chowlover2

Solemony said:


> I suffered through the four minutes video and I think I just lost a few million brain cells.




Bleach your eyeballs and read the Bible! That's my sure fire remedy!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Buzzytoes and Chloe_chick999 - you both are amazing!!



Aw, shucks. *blushing*


----------



## SWlife

How is this silly chick going to handle turning 30?


----------



## bag-mania

gacats said:


> How is this silly chick going to handle turning 30?



Lots and lots of plastic surgery


----------



## SWlife

That costs money, how is the child going to manage it?


----------



## Solemony

Possibly a sex tape, more reality tv shows, maybe playboy, attending more events, or marry an elderly handsome man with lots and lots and lots of $$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## bag-mania

I can't figure out how she's managing it now, but she seems to find a way.


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe she will go the lilo way

the only consolation is that, at least she seems to be drug and alcohol free...


----------



## suncitystyle

Can someone tell me who this girl is?


----------



## suncitystyle

Just googled - this girl is 19?!?! I thought I looked older for my age, good lord. She looks 40.


----------



## CobaltBlu

suncitystyle said:


> Just googled - this girl is 19?!?! I thought I looked older for my age, good lord. She looks 40.



doll, you are going to have to go back to the beginning of this thread, there is just soooooo much you have missed....serpent armbands, sugar free gum (dont put it on me, girl), the rillness of Courtney, the tweets, Frisky Friday.

Its epic ...  apparently headed for a bad end, but epic nonetheless.


----------



## suncitystyle

CobaltBlu said:


> doll, you are going to have to go back to the beginning of this thread, there is just soooooo much you have missed....serpent armbands, sugar free gum (dont put it on me, girl), the rillness of Courtney, the tweets, Frisky Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Its epic ...  apparently headed for a bad end, but epic nonetheless.




Doll, looking at a few google images pictures of her there is nothing id rather do than read up on a hot mess! I was just thinking of magazines to download, I prefer this much more...


----------



## CobaltBlu

suncitystyle said:


> Doll, looking at a few google images pictures of her there is nothing id rather do than read up on a hot mess! I was just thinking of magazines to download, I prefer this much more...



Its one of our best...


----------



## chowlover2

I miss Courtney's shoots with Doug! The Lady and the Tramp moment with spaghetti, the spectacular holiday outfits and photo shoots, those were the days! Don't forget the pink poodle!


----------



## zen1965

CobaltBlu said:


> doll, you are going to have to go back to the beginning of this thread, there is just soooooo much you have missed....serpent armbands, sugar free gum (dont put it on me, girl), the rillness of Courtney, the tweets, Frisky Friday.
> 
> Its epic ...  apparently headed for a bad end, but epic nonetheless.



The tweets - my personal highlight of the celeb forum!
Why did they stop BTW?


----------



## CobaltBlu

zen1965 said:


> The tweets - my personal highlight of the celeb forum!
> Why did they stop BTW?



Your assignment is to find out and tell us, doll.  Go in deep, take one for the team, and bring us the intel...


----------



## Bentley1

zen1965 said:


> The tweets - my personal highlight of the celeb forum!
> Why did they stop BTW?



 I, like, totally forgot about her tweets talking about her "luscious naked body soaked in sun rays and daffodil dew." ! For rillz, this thread is a comical mess.


----------



## bag-mania

Jesus, take the wheel. Here is a pre-church selfie from Courtney  Stodden. You'll note that this outfit is more conservative than  Stodden's previous "Church day" look and also pretty much everything she has ever worn.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/08/courtney-stodden-church-selfie_n_5469615.html?cps=gravity


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for taking every opportunity to display her surgically enhanced figure in ever-more skimpy outfits.

And Courtney Stodden was certain to find some way of turning an athletic jersey into a flesh-flashing item on Thursday as posed for snaps in a park in Hollywood.

The 19-year-old altered a Brazil jersey by cutting the neckline in order to give a better view of her cleavage as she tied the waist of the shirt high, exposing her flat tummy, as she celebrated the start of the World Cup.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ball-celebration-World-Cup.html#ixzz34ejr7X4G


----------



## suncitystyle

She is terrifying


----------



## VuittonsLover

seriously... this is my favorite thread.


----------



## Sasha2012

Photoshoot in Los Angeles. (June 11)



























via zimbio


----------



## Solemony

OMG, my eyes......


----------



## ByeKitty

VuittonsLover said:


> seriously... this is my favorite thread.



I feel like I need a shower after every visit...


----------



## too through

QUOTE=suncitystyle;26927117]She is terrifying[/QUOTE]


You must watch the video of her being a cat, coughing up a fur ball and scratching at the litter box ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyRv4J5J8i8


----------



## buzzytoes

The ball between her legs. Ohmy. She looks somewhat realistic as a biker babe.


----------



## pukasonqo

why i keep doing this to myself and coming back to this?


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the first one best for the...extra. The "biker dude" that is 40 years her senior. LMAO!


----------



## suncitystyle

ByeKitty said:


> I like the first one best for the...extra. The "biker dude" that is 40 years her senior. LMAO!



That biker doesn't even want to be near or touch her stank azz


----------



## yajaira

pukasonqo said:


> why i keep doing this to myself and coming back to this?


----------



## Pinkcooper

I could see a 60 year old man finding her attractive because she looks 10 years younger than him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Am i the only one who thought of peg bundy when you looked at her conservative church outfit?!? what is the point of either of her photo shoots?  The second one looks like it was a real photo shoot vs the "candid" day in the park. I wonder if it's actually for something,  since none of her other photo shoots seem to have been fir anything. How can she afford these pointless photo shoots?


----------



## coconutsboston

Her eyebrows in those Brazil-soccer-jersey pics...what in the actual??  It looks like she drew them on the night after a bender, with the hangover shakes.


----------



## Bentley1

Has this thing been mentally evaluated? She's due for a mental health check up like yesterday. 

She actually fits the part of biker babe (using "babe" loosely here) pretty well.


----------



## chowlover2

It's been awhile since she did a photoshoot for all to enjoy. " runs from thread weeping for the good old days with  Doug, the pink poodle and serpentine armband ".


----------



## caitlin1214

E! showed True Hollywood Story: Reality Ex Wives a couple of weeks ago and Courtney Stodden was on it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*sadly scotchgards stripper boots*


----------



## Avril

I just can't with this thread.


----------



## Staci_W

VuittonsLover said:


> seriously... this is my favorite thread.



Me too! I get excited when I see that it is active. Always good for a laugh, and a self esteem boost. 


I like her lipstick in the biker pic. Much better than the icky frosty pink she used to do.


----------



## chowlover2

" flashes Persplex heels seductively and licks lips as I exit thread "


----------



## nooch

Between her birthing the soccer ball and Farrah WhatsHerName birthing the football I think I'm done watching sports. Cannot unsee.


----------



## widerlet

What has she done to her eyebrows and face recently? She looks like a full on mannequin now.

American Horror story vibes..or those creepy faces from the Nip/Tuck intro


----------



## suncitystyle

I know the eyebrow struggle, I'll help home girl out but I gotta pull out the precision angled brushes and finest pencil made from fresh Brazilian clay. Anastasia Beverly Hills ain't gonna fix those hairy obtuse lines on her forehead.


----------



## ByeKitty

suncitystyle said:


> I know the eyebrow struggle, I'll help home girl out but I gotta pull out the precision angled brushes and finest pencil made from fresh Brazilian clay. Anastasia Beverly Hills ain't gonna fix those hairy obtuse lines on her forehead.



Or, if you're going for the klassy porn look, just take a sharpie!


----------



## jbweyer

VuittonsLover said:


> seriously... this is my favorite thread.




Agreed!


----------



## rock_girl

The first photo in the Brazil series... I see a glimpse of our gal from days of yore as she seductively wipes sweat from her brow after such a strenuous workout!

*flips extensions and seductively sashays out of room*


----------



## Cocolo

Courtney's on Bethany.....spilling the beans about the real reason she got married.  we'll see what she says.


----------



## Nahr999

She looks old for a 19yr old.. N her hair, is dat real? Looks like a wig gone wild..who is she? A pornstar?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nahr999 said:


> She looks old for a 19yr old.. N her hair, is dat real? Looks like a wig gone wild..who is she? A pornstar?



her hair is as real as her tata's ... 

no she married a 52 yr old when she was 16.. 
shes a nobody ..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No wonder Bethanny got cancelled.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> Courtney's on Bethany.....spilling the beans about the real reason she got married.  we'll see what she says.



What did she say, doll?

*snaps sugar free gum*


----------



## chowlover2

Yes Doll, inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Cocolo

CobaltBlu said:


> What did she say, doll?
> 
> *snaps sugar free gum*



Total Bust.  First off I found out halfway through it was a repeat, and she just spewed the company line.  You know "We were truly in love.  He wasn't a father figure to me.  That would be gross and ewwww.  And if I was forty then it probably would have lasted forever, but I was 16.  I'm 18 now.  I want to be young.  And he's not"

I swear if she could read, I'd think she'd been reading her and thinking 'you know.  They're right.  I AM just a kid'

Oh, and yes, they live together but its just friendly (I don't think she know how to say platonic or what it means) and yes she made a sex tape, but she'll never turn it into a porno and make money off it.

At that point, I felt ready to throw up in my mouth, so I turned off the tv.  Sorry doll, had it been new I would have stuck it out.  But a repeat? I couldn't make myself sick over a rerun.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> Total Bust.  First off I found out halfway through it was a repeat, and she just spewed the company line.  You know "We were truly in love.  He wasn't a father figure to me.  That would be gross and ewwww.  And if I was forty then it probably would have lasted forever, but I was 16.  I'm 18 now.  I want to be young.  And he's not"
> 
> I swear if she could read, I'd think she'd been reading her and thinking 'you know.  They're right.  I AM just a kid'
> 
> Oh, and yes, they live together but its just friendly (I don't think she know how to say platonic or what it means) and yes she made a sex tape, but she'll never turn it into a porno and make money off it.
> 
> At that point, I felt ready to throw up in my mouth, so I turned off the tv.  Sorry doll, had it been new I would have stuck it out.  But a repeat? I couldn't make myself sick over a rerun.  I'm so sorry.




Doll, that's more than we could have expected of anyone, you really earned your serpent armband.

I imagine that her bell pepper.....perhaps not so fresh anymore??


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm very confused. Why isn't she doing porn, because everything she does in pictures suggests pornography to me. Is she sporting brown eyes now?


----------



## yajaira

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I'm very confused. Why isn't she doing porn, because everything she does in pictures suggests pornography to me. Is she sporting brown eyes now?


the porn people dont want her lol


----------



## Staci_W

She has morals and high standards for herself.


----------



## pixiejenna

She made a porn with doug but they decided not to release it, I think they claimed it was a "instructional" video.  I don't know why she just doesn't do porn she pretty much lives her life looking like a porn star. In the past she said she'd never do it because she's a good Christian. When she turned 18 she said she wouldn't do porn but she would say yes to playboy unfortunately for her playboy didn't want her lol cause they have standards ya'll.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden kicked off her Independence Day celebrations in the best way she knows how - showing off her ample assets in an extremely skimpy bikini.

The 19-year-old displayed her patriotism while attempting to paddle board in Marina Del Rey on the eve of the 4th of July holiday.

And her tiny string bikini barely covered her modesty as she frolicked with a male companion, spending more time in the water than on the board.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ddle-boards-hunky-male-pal.html#ixzz36WDYA7Lj


----------



## chowlover2

At least he is an improvement over Doug!


----------



## CobaltBlu

He looks like a paid model.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> He looks like a paid model.




He does, but much better than Doug who always looked like a perv.


----------



## Chanel522

Those are some of the worst looking implants I've ever seen.  They truly look awful.


----------



## nastasja

They are horrendous. Also looks heavy and painful.


----------



## pukasonqo

she is not ageing well...at only 19
does this girl have any friends her age?


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden kicked off her Independence Day celebrations in the best way she knows how - showing off her ample assets in an extremely skimpy bikini.
> 
> The 19-year-old displayed her patriotism while attempting to paddle board in Marina Del Rey on the eve of the 4th of July holiday.
> 
> And her tiny string bikini barely covered her modesty as she frolicked with a male companion, spending more time in the water than on the board.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ddle-boards-hunky-male-pal.html#ixzz36WDYA7Lj



Holy ripples she has on those boobs. She's nuts!


----------



## nooch

She is the thing keeping me from getting fake tits.


----------



## Nathalya

Her boobs look soooo painful!


----------



## HauteMama

CobaltBlu said:


> He looks like a paid model.



Agreed. He definitely looks like his interest in only in earning a check. He looks more like a teacher or instructor than a "companion", and he looks completely disengaged while holding her. Kind of sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

He is being paid for sure, so sad she has no real friends.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This is what you look like when everybody in your life has failed you - and then you take over the job at 18.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pixiejenna said:


> She made a porn with doug but they decided not to release it, I think they claimed it was a "instructional" video.  I don't know why she just doesn't do porn she pretty much lives her life looking like a porn star. In the past she said she'd never do it because she's a good Christian. When she turned 18 she said she wouldn't do porn but she would say yes to playboy unfortunately for her playboy didn't want her lol cause they have standards ya'll.


What. 

What? 

WHAT?!!!!?????

An INSTRUCTIONAL porn with the creepy no liver guy from X files and this hairy tumour?

This is not the thread for me!!!


----------



## Pinkcooper

My boobs are hurting just looking at hers


----------



## veyda

LOL at the wet wig. What a hag.


----------



## Nahr999

God! Her boobs look so distorted!!


----------



## TC1

He looks like a paid model. She looks desperate AF.


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> He looks like a paid model. She looks desperate AF.




she IS desperate although not sure for what


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> she IS desperate although not sure for what


Agreed, I don't even think porn wants her...


----------



## SWlife

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden kicked off her Independence Day celebrations in the best way she knows how - showing off her ample assets in an extremely skimpy bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old displayed her patriotism while attempting to paddle board in Marina Del Rey on the eve of the 4th of July holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> And her tiny string bikini barely covered her modesty as she frolicked with a male companion, spending more time in the water than on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ddle-boards-hunky-male-pal.html#ixzz36WDYA7Lj




Oh look, she has built in flotation devices!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She is the oldest looking 19 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## chelsierose

'Behind the Scenes' pics of Courtney's acting debut 'Love Addict' 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.611495705630239.1073741958.262824693830677&type=1


----------



## chowlover2

Is this a porno?


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Is this a porno?



He's a love addict and she has the cure....so either a porno or a rom com.

*shifts uncomfortably in chair*


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> He's a love addict and she has the cure....*so either a porno or a rom com.*
> 
> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*



Somehow I don't believe she has the skill to accomplish either of those.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> He's a love addict and she has the cure....so either a porno or a rom com.
> 
> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*


" longs for days of Doug, pink poodle and serpent armband " exits thread snapping pink sugarless gum...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

chowlover2 said:


> " longs for days of Doug, pink poodle and serpent armband " exits thread snapping pink sugarless gum...



Doll, you left a lucite platform shoe behind!


----------



## chowlover2

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Doll, you left a lucite platform shoe behind!


 I sure did!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her acting debut could be next to Morgan Freeman narrating the wonders of guano and it would still be a porno.


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her acting debut could be next to Morgan Freeman narrating the wonders of guano and it would still be a porno.


----------



## CobaltBlu

her bell pepper used to be so fresh...


*softly hums "_Don't Put it on me Guuuurl_"*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CobaltBlu said:


> her bell pepper used to be so fresh...
> 
> 
> *softly hums "_Don't Put it on me Guuuurl_"*


Her WHAT?!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her WHAT?!



Doll, search the thread, its amazing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, search the thread, its amazing.


I searched the thread.

There are no words.

I have seen the glory of the pepper...

:worthy:


----------



## harleyNemma

Co-Star Elliott Haddaway imdb resume. 

Awesome sauce.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is this a slow but spectacular descent into madness we're witnessing here?


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is this a slow but spectacular descent into madness we're witnessing here?




I think we took that step awhile back...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

:lolots:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is this a slow but spectacular descent into madness we're witnessing here?



I am hoping the whole thing is performance art.


----------



## nooch

CobaltBlu said:


> I am hoping the whole thing is performance art.



Get out my brain gurl


----------



## CobaltBlu

nooch said:


> Get out my brain gurl


----------



## chelsierose




----------



## InflightGoddess

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2675852&stc=1&d=1404491888

Is that her fake tan running down her legs????


----------



## chelsierose

Doug Hutchison's 1978 yearbook pics  http://topaz-michelle.livejournal.com/505.html


----------



## chowlover2

Doug was cute in his youth! These days he looks like a perv or a porn director...


----------



## chelsierose

chowlover2 said:


> Doug was cute in his youth! These days he looks like a perv or a porn director...



Ironically, Doug looked too wholesome for Courtney back than!


----------



## chelsierose

Chowlover2, I agree, Doug was cute! What do you think of Doug's hair in the first pic?  I think he looks ok now, but He should try to lose weight. http://instagram.com/p/qIP7OYJuxF/

InFlightgoddess, looks like orange spray tan running down her legs! lol!


----------



## topaz_michelle

chelsierose said:


> Doug Hutchison's 1978 yearbook pics  http://topaz-michelle.livejournal.com/505.html



The first pic, his headshot, is my favorite pic! His hair resembled Leif Garret's hair.


----------



## morgan20

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Freckles1

Terrible 
I'm 43 and she looks older that me. That's a damn shame


----------



## chelsierose

Courtney was on Capital Hill giving away Veggie Dogs! Checkout the pics here!  https://www.facebook.com/CourtneyStoddenFansite


----------



## chowlover2

Capital Hill might be the place for her with all of those randy Senators and Congressmen!


----------



## Freckles1

What a mess


----------



## topaz_michelle

Young Doug early-90s:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=564163823706955&set=gm.301703640001821&type=1&theater

Courtney & Doug at VH1's All-Star Reunion 'Couples Therapy' special set to air on Sept. 3rd:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.631694836943659.1073741971.262824693830677&type=3


----------



## topaz_michelle

Look who is back together again! 

http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...back-together-engaged-statement-beach-bikini/


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## bag-mania

topaz_michelle said:


> Look who is back together again!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...back-together-engaged-statement-beach-bikini/




Theirs is a love that will last forever! 

(I guess she ran out of money to pay male models to pose with her.)


----------



## Bag Fetish

pics from http://www.fishwrapper.com/


----------



## Bag Fetish

Look at dat bling .. she says ... I wonder if this is a swarovski as well ?? 





















easier to stand on one foot in the water .. lol


----------



## Freckles1

I wonder if she has a favorite photographer? Ha. So creepy


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden is engaged again.

The 19-year-old model confirmed on Twitter on Monday that she has accepted a proposal from her estranged 54-year-old husband Doug Hutchison. They split in November and even went so far as to sign a separation agreement.

The two looked to be in sync when they filmed VH1's Couples Therapy on Friday. The Green Mile actor even kissed his wife's hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ngaged-second-time-ex-Doug-Hutchinson-54.html


----------



## zen1965

I Präs she will take to twitter again.


----------



## redney

OH gawd.

Her body language says something else.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This thread..lol. Why do I come here?  Yep..true love folks. Take a good look - then run away screaming for the brain bleach.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Maybe no one else wanted her..
Lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This is just...shudder...


----------



## madeinnyc

She's 19?! Oh my...


----------



## chowlover2

I guess no one else wanted her...


----------



## Bentley1

Gagging at the photos of them making out.


----------



## DivineMissM

So what's the point of getting engaged to someone you're already been married to?  Why not just get remarried if that's what you want? How silly!


----------



## CobaltBlu

It said all they did was sign a separation agreement anyway. 

These two :lolots:

I just hope and pray for a return of the serpent armband.

*pops sugar free gum*


----------



## pixiejenna

How can you be engaged when you never got divorced?!? Those pics are so staged, doug fakes it better than courtney dose.


----------



## nooch

Every time this thread is bumped an angel gets its wings.


----------



## zen1965

CobaltBlu said:


> It said all they did was sign a separation agreement anyway.
> 
> These two :lolots:
> 
> I just hope and pray for a return of the serpent armband.
> 
> *pops sugar free gum*



And twitter, Cobalt! Don't forget that!

*lusciously stretches her lithe & lissom body towards the gentle morning sun*


----------



## CobaltBlu

zen1965 said:


> And twitter, Cobalt! Don't forget that!
> 
> *lusciously stretches her lithe & lissom body towards the gentle morning sun*



Hopefully in time for Frisky Friday...

"slips on kitten heels and sensually Swiffers sultry saltillo tiles*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

nooch said:


> Every time this thread is bumped an angel gets its wings.


----------



## Charles

nooch said:


> every time this thread is bumped an angel gets its lucite stripper heels.



ftfy!


----------



## kcf68

Oh dear!  I just come here for the comments and laughs!   She is a star:


----------



## kcf68

Oh dear!  I just come here for the comments and laughs!   She is a star:


----------



## Solemony

This thread brightens my day every time there is an update. My confidence and happiness are off the chart when there are pictures of her looking so ridiculous and me feeling incredible about the life that was given to me.


----------



## igraine57

nooch said:


> every time this thread is bumped an angel gets its wings.




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DivineMissM

Wait, they never got divorced.  Oh Lord.  That makes even less sense.  lol  These two...


----------



## bag-mania

DivineMissM said:


> Wait, they never got divorced.  Oh Lord.  That makes even less sense.  lol  *These two...*



*deserve each other!*


----------



## littlerock

Wait, dare I ask, what's a bell pepper?


----------



## zen1965

littlerock said:


> Wait, dare I ask, what's a bell pepper?



+1.


----------



## Solemony

littlerock said:


> Wait, dare I ask, what's a bell pepper?


Maybe a pepper without its pith? You know kind of like her...


----------



## Ladybug09

nooch said:


> Every time this thread is bumped an angel gets its wings.


made me LOL!


----------



## lolas

Bag Fetish said:


> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2014/08/11/stodden-courtney-doug-hutchison-engaged-110814-gm010-excl-630w.jpg
> 
> *Look at dat bling .. she says ... I wonder if this is a swarovski as well ?? *
> 
> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2014/08/11/stodden-courtney-doug-hutchison-engaged-110814-gm012-excl-630w.jpg
> 
> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2014/08/11/stodden-courtney-doug-hutchison-engaged-110814-gm022-excl-630w.jpg
> 
> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2014/08/11/stodden-courtney-doug-hutchison-engaged-110814-gm025-excl-630w.jpg
> 
> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2014/08/11/stodden-courtney-doug-hutchison-engaged-110814-gm028-excl-630w.jpg
> 
> easier to stand on one foot in the water .. lol



  Riiiight, Im sure that massive piece of glass came from Cartier as they are implying with the staging of the bag.  How ridiculously contrived lol.


----------



## Bag*Snob

How I wish she would go back in time to her old look, when she first came on the scene. She looked so much better then, although still over the top. Kind of sad to say.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lolas said:


> Riiiight, Im sure that massive piece of glass came from Cartier as they are implying with the staging of the bag.  How ridiculously contrived lol.



I just noticed the Cartier bag! Lol, oh goodness.


----------



## DivineMissM

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I just noticed the Cartier bag! Lol, oh goodness.



Me too!  WOW.  How desperate.


----------



## pixiejenna

littlerock said:


> Wait, dare I ask, what's a bell pepper?



If you go back in the thread you'll see why she's called bell pepper,  because she proudly shows off hers lol.







Bag*Snob said:


> How I wish she would go back in time to her old look, when she first came on the scene. She looked so much better then, although still over the top. Kind of sad to say.



Me too she should have stuck with her first boob job the second one is too harsh looking on her.


----------



## Starlett309

Ahahhahahahaha


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> Wait, dare I ask, what's a bell pepper?





zen1965 said:


> +1.





Solemony said:


> Maybe a pepper without its pith? You know kind of like her...



Here ya go, dolls....



tweegy said:


> Here it is ladies! The pic that showcased the FRESH Bell Pepper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome ladies!!
> 
> **Walks out licking Lollipop**


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just making sure, you dolls know that's a rose, right?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LIAR! 

LIAR!

It's a bell pepper! The same way she orgasmed multiple times on the night Mr. Bell Pepper took her virginity!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Thingofbeauty said:


> LIAR!
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> It's a bell pepper! The same way she orgasmed multiple times on the night Mr. Bell Pepper took her virginity!



Sorry doll, the sensuous sun must have blinded my sultry eyes, of course it's a bell pepper!


----------



## Ladybug09

What's with all this bell pepper talk?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I almost forgot about the bell pepper convo..lol


----------



## bag-mania

Ah, the bell pepper! I'm so glad this thread has been revived.

Remember the Courtney swag baskets? There were a few, but I could only find this one.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Searching for some nip...

Well!


----------



## harleyNemma

Thank Gawd Courtney came to her senses & is going to renew her vows. Things have been getting very boring in tabloid- landia since the nuptials of Mr & Mrs West.  I wonder if she'll do the "fairy tale" wedding since they eloped (with consent) last time. Red Pepper bouquet, anyone?


----------



## Sasha2012

Their love is a shore thing.

Prior to revealing they were back together and once again engaged, 19-year-old Courtney Stodden and her 54-year-old estranged husband Doug Hutchison put on quite the public display of affection as they took to the beach on Friday to show off how enamored they are with each other.

The surgically enhanced teenager frolicked in a blue bikini as she locked lips and canoodled with her 35 years older main man.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...newly-engaged-nine-months-marriage-split.html


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> The *surgically enhanced teenager* frolicked in a blue bikini as she locked lips and canoodled with her 35 years older main man.



I love this description. It makes her sound like a cyborg.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-mania said:


> I love this description. It makes her sound like a cyborg.


Love it! Also, nineteen?!?!!!??!


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Love it! Also, nineteen?!?!!!??!




she is the oldest looking nineteen yr old i've seen!  my teen wonder and his gf are both 19 so i get to compare
sadly our grrrrl looks harsh, worn and rough by comparison with girls her age


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## Ladybug09

asking again...Please explain the bell pepper reference.

waiting...


----------



## nastasja

Ladybug09 said:


> asking again...Please explain the bell pepper reference.
> 
> waiting...




I don't really know either but I just Googled it and there are some pictures of her in a bunny costume with bell peppers lying on the ground. Weird.


----------



## littlerock

Ladybug09 said:


> asking again...Please explain the bell pepper reference.
> 
> waiting...



I don't really get it either but my initial guess is that the bump created by her bikini not covering her bits looks like a bell pepper shape? LOL. I may be way off but that's what I took from it.


----------



## DivineMissM

Ladybug09 said:


> asking again...Please explain the bell pepper reference.
> 
> waiting...



It's from a picture she posted long ago.  Some slutty outfit and pose with what appeared to be a red bell pepper on the floor.  (Pretty sure it was actually a rose, but it really looked like a bell pepper).


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks!


----------



## topaz_michelle

Catch episodes of "Courtney Naturally" http://worldofwonder.net/courtney-naturally-courtney-stodden/


----------



## redney

topaz_michelle said:


> Catch episodes of "Courtney Naturally" http://worldofwonder.net/courtney-naturally-courtney-stodden/



Isn't that an oxymoron!


----------



## topaz_michelle

Courtney's 20th birthday video 
http://instagram.com/p/sYbD9IkbEe/

Pics from Courtney's birthday:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.642629475850195.1073741977.262824693830677&type=1

 Dailymail also has article on Courtney's 20th birthday in Disneyland!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

topaz_michelle said:


> Courtney's 20th birthday video
> http://instagram.com/p/sYbD9IkbEe/
> 
> Pics from Courtney's birthday:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.642629475850195.1073741977.262824693830677&type=1
> 
> Dailymail also has article on Courtney's 20th birthday in Disneyland!



Ew, her creepy mom is in the background of that vid.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden may have only just farwelled her teenage years, but she was eager to relive her childhood by celebrating her milestone 20th birthday on Friday with a trip to Disneyland.

Taking the opportunity to indulge her inner child, the bubbly blonde made a beeline for the Happiest Place On Earth, where she was joined by husband Doug Hutchison after recently reuniting.

And despite being in the family-friendly theme park, the couple put on quite the romantic display as they kissed and cuddled while taking in the famous rides.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...celebrate-stars-20th-birthday-Disneyland.html


----------



## qudz104

She looks so different in the latest set of pics! And even older then before.


----------



## nastasja

How in the hell did she walk around D-land in those stupid shoes.


----------



## pixiejenna

That video is painful to watch.  Who are these people she's with more friends for pay?


----------



## Charles

Little black girl:  "Hey lady...how do you not fly away with those huge balloons under your dress??"


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> That video is painful to watch.  Who are these people she's with more friends for pay?



Maybe they are Doug's posse.


----------



## saira1214

bag-mania said:


> Maybe they are Doug's posse.



I doubt it. She definitely paid for them and they are happy to hang around this circus.


----------



## nooch

saira1214 said:


> I doubt it. She definitely paid for them and they are happy to hang around this circus.



Where does she get all this cash?


----------



## saira1214

nooch said:


> Where does she get all this cash?



I doubt they are paid a lot, if anything. I am sure they all have their own agendas for getting famous, so they get to hang out with her, photograph with her, etc. The guy in the front looks a little too eager.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Doug really looks like  an older corey haim.


----------



## MCF

killerlife said:


> How in the hell did she walk around D-land in those stupid shoes.



My thoughts exactly! Even in my athletic shoes my feet hurt by the end of my time there.  I also don't know how she walks long distances with those massive boobs and shoes.  Mine are DDD/E and my back hurts and posture is bad from these babies.  Maybe she does back exercises.


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder if this little girl was asking, "what character are you supposed to be?"


----------



## Freckles1

Is anything "real" on her? She's 20? 
I can't imagine what she's going to look like at 40. Lindsey L will look better if she's still alive!!


----------



## Echoes

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if this little girl was asking, "what character are you supposed to be?"



_Have you heard of Dumbo?  He uses his ears to get where he wants to go.

Well, I'm Bimbo.  I use these to get where I want to go. _


----------



## yajaira

I think her dad molested her i also heard from someone who worked with her that she's a Meth addict...makes sense to me


----------



## Chanel522

&#128543; I hope neither of those things are true.


----------



## bag-mania

I don't doubt she uses drugs regularly, but if she were an addict wouldn't she be even more of a mess than she already is? If anything I think she looks cleaner in recent photos than she did a couple years ago.


----------



## yajaira

Remember those pics of her and her dad ewwww


----------



## emcosmo1639

bag-mania said:


> I don't doubt she uses drugs regularly, but if she were an addict wouldn't she be even more of a mess than she already is? If anything I think she looks cleaner in recent photos than she did a couple years ago.



If there is a potential to profit, no doubt, there is someone willing to clean up after "celebs."  In this case, I'd bet there is someone out there who thinks they can make money off of Courtney and that someone is probably making sure to cover up any drug/alcohol use.  Sad, but I don't doubt it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden 'crushed' husband Doug Hutchison when she temporarily called time on their marriage earlier this year.

Opening up about their brief split, the 20-year-old explained to the Daily Star that she left the actor because she wanted to be 'wild and promiscuous'.

But as she stepped out to party in Hollywood on Thursday night  braless, in a dangerously low-cut red halterneck top - the reality star insisted that that selfish chapter of her life was over and that she is now back with the 54-year-old actor.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hutchison-wild-promiscuous.html#ixzz3Dm0i2NT0


----------



## ByeKitty

Lawd...


----------



## yajaira

Why is she with that old man? I don't get it did she get another boob job?


----------



## littlerock

Half of her upper lip deflated. How sad..


----------



## chowlover2

She looks so different, did she do something to her face? She doesn't even look like the same girl from a few months back.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Chanel522

I agree that her face looks a lot different than it did even a few months ago.  Her boobs are probably some of the absolute worst I've ever seen and I would be covering them up constantly if I were her.  The new hairstyle is pretty though.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel522 said:


> I agree that her face looks a lot different than it did even a few months ago.  Her boobs are probably some of the absolute worst I've ever seen and I would be covering them up constantly if I were her.  The new hairstyle is pretty though.




Those boobs are nothing to be proud of, they look like they want to escape from her body !


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## iluvmybags

chowlover2 said:


> She looks so different, did she do something to her face? She doesn't even look like the same girl from a few months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




She looks nothing like the girl we first met 3 years ago.  Dare I say, that girl was pretty compared to this!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her face is frightening. It looks like a ventriloquist doll. 
Her boobs look seriously painful.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh
My
God


----------



## bag-mania

Yeesh! That over-processed face and body are not going to hold up well over time. As bad as it is now, I cannot imagine what she will look like in 20 years.


----------



## whimsic

Oh my god, what the hell happened to her? Her body looks like it is rejecting the boobs. She looks like a 50 year old who got tons of plastic surgery to erase her age.


----------



## coconutsboston

That is all bad. All of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

whimsic said:


> Oh my god, what the hell happened to her? Her body looks like it is rejecting the boobs. *She looks like a 50 year old who got tons of plastic surgery to erase her age*.



My thoughts exactly. She's a cautionary tale.


----------



## nooch

That first picture looks like a 50 year old too. Oh my goodness.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know, honestly? I have a hard time believing that the new photos are actually her. She looks SO different. Her eyes in particular - they don't even look the same shape. Bizarre


----------



## Pia Ismea

That poor girl....I feel so sorry for her. My youngest DD is only two years older than Courtney. What a difference....


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks like a blow up doll. I know when you buy them you want to show them off but they look painfully horrible, she should have stuck with her first boob job. IA with whimsic she looks like a old lady who od's on PS  trying to regain her youth. At least her lips are slightly deflated.


----------



## topaz_michelle

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.655672257879250.1073741986.262824693830677&type=1

There is also an article on Daily Mail!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know why, but I went and looked at that FB site. There's a whole lot of "no, thank you" on that page but this is my "favourite".  So much oy. Those ta-ta's look painful.







Now, excuse me while I go #EternalSunshineOfTheSpotlessMind myself and wipe it from memory.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently said goodbye to her teenage years as she turned 20 in August.

And despite all the changes that come with growing older, Courtney Stodden hasn't been deterred from displaying her famous assets in one of her trademark body-hugging dresses.

The voluptuous media sensation flaunted her sizeable cleavage in a shimmering gold frock alongside 54-year-old husband Doug Hutchison as they arrived to the Feline Film Festival in Los Angeles on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hison-Feline-Film-Festival.html#ixzz3E3MAMD44


----------



## glamourous1098

That could be a decent look (for her) if she wasn't wearing those horrible hoof shoes.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks so old.


----------



## bag-mania

glamourous1098 said:


> That could be a decent look (for her) if she wasn't wearing those horrible hoof shoes.



Those shoes are insane. She's destroying her feet the same as she's destroying every other part of her body.


----------



## saira1214

She definitely got work done to her face. Typical Hollywood move.


----------



## Chanel522

Every time I see these two I feel like I need to take a shower and scrub for a long time.


----------



## Freckles1

Chanel522 said:


> Every time I see these two I feel like I need to take a shower and scrub for a long time.




There is no end to this monstrosity is there?


----------



## pixiejenna

Why does she have to wear the dress with shoulders like that it's clearly not designed to be worn that way. If she wore it the right way it might help lift her boobs back where they should be lol.


----------



## Pia Ismea

Those shoes look big and tall enough for the Old Woman who Lived in a Shoe,  and all of her children to live in and feel like they have moved up to a deeluxe apartment in the sky, and finally got a piece of the pie.....in other words, those shoes look huge!


----------



## Theren

Why does she look so old for 20??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

glamourous1098 said:


> That could be a decent look (for her) if she wasn't wearing those horrible hoof shoes.



Gotta say - the whole thing is a NO from me. The too-blonde hair, the too-much makeup, the _waaaay_ too much boobage. 

The only thing Courtney is good for is a cautionary tale. She's like a trashcan alley version of Jayne Mansfield/Diana Dors.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This girl just looks like everybody in her life has abused and failed her.

What is up with that mouth?!??!!?


----------



## Ladybug09

Theren said:


> Why does she look so old for 20??


Cause she's been ridden Hard and Long...


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause she's been ridden Hard and Long...




Ha!! My a husband would say "ridden hard and put away wet" 
What a damn mess!!


----------



## Pinkcooper

Ow ow ow ow ow my boobies hurt just looking at hers!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has faced her fair share of highs and lows this year.

But ending 2014 with a bang, that is sure to make her admirers happy, Stodden has stripped off for her steamy 2015 calendar.

Taking on a variety of personas for the 12 page shoot, the 20-year-old revealed that the past 11 months have been 'transitional'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steamy-shots-new-calendar.html#ixzz3KQMJiNgV


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That is one _busted _face.


----------



## Tivo

She should just get a one way ticket to the Bunny Ranch since she's headed that way.


----------



## SWlife

Who on earth would buy that calendar??????


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus. This is what bad parenting looks like in human form


----------



## Sasha2012

Three years ago teen bride Courtney Stodden - aged just 16 at the time - married a then-51-year-old Doug Hutchison in a blaze of controversy.

And on Sunday the pneumatic blonde took another walk down the aisle - but this time as her mother and manager's matron of honour.

The 20-year-old Hollywood personality did little to hold back her sexpot image in a figure-hugging number as her mom Krista Keller, 54, exchanged vows with 56-year-old entrepreneur Reggie Salazar.

Courtney walked Krista down the aisle at the Albertson Wedding Chapel in Los Angeles. The celebrations continued at British-themed pub The Cat And Fiddle in Hollywood, where the reception and dinner was held. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Krista-Keller-s-wedding.html#ixzz3MCjXJe1X


----------



## Tivo

She never had much to work with facially, but she looks hideous now. Her face is bad.


----------



## ByeKitty

And her deep fried hair!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She actually looks a smidge better to me. I think because the painful looking boobs are covered, and her hair and makeup look groomed at least.


----------



## Freckles1

Her mom looks younger than she does!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Worst dressed wedding party I have ever seen.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Mother looks tacky and our little girl looks like she had more work done to her face but I can't figure out what.


----------



## DivineMissM

Yep.  Still scary.


----------



## lil_peanut

Freckles1 said:


> Her mom looks younger than she does!!!



That was my exact thought too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She walked her mother down the aisle in hooker heels and a street-corner dress.


----------



## DivineMissM

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She walked her mother down the aisle in hooker heels and a street-corner dress.




Well, her mother created and endorses that mess...so...


----------



## usmcwifey

Worst parent ever...


----------



## pixiejenna

So many questions, like why is your daughter also holding a bouquet and a dog while walking you down the aisle on your day? Why is your daughter opening presents at your wedding? But most importantly why didn't you have the guy on the far right do both of your make up so it could look good on such a important day?


----------



## Operasoprano1

Can't stand her- She's full of it...


----------



## sally.m

I think she was wedding appropriate, She had 'proper' shoes not perspex ones!


----------



## Echoes

She doesn't look as bad as usual, but I don't understand the two Monster Mash caricatures at the right and left of the group shot.


There's an episode of M*A*S*H where Frank Burns goes with the others for a prisoner exchange with the North Koreans.  There is a tense moment when Frank reveals he has a gun despite a prior arrangement against them.  When he shows a small peashooter of a gun, the North Korean does a sort of chuckle-snort saying _"What the Hell is THAT?!?"_

That would be my reaction to seeing the guy on the left in that wedding group shot.


----------



## shiny_things

All imma say is that if Courtney aged 16 had walked into my office I would have been straight on the phone to Social Services and Child Protection officers.

I have no idea why no one has looked into this family, because she has exploitation written all over her.


----------



## DivineMissM

gacats said:


> Who on earth would buy that calendar??????



Her mom and Doug.  And probably her dad.


----------



## ByeKitty

And men who ride Harleys and horses


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/28/courtney-stodden-sex-tape/

*Courtney Stodden -- There IS a Sex Tape ... Gives Herself a Hand (or 2)*

Courtney Stodden's Hollywood destiny has finally been fulfilled -- she's recorded a sex tape, and it's about to go to the highest bidder.

Sources in the sex tape game told us 20-year-old Courtney recently shot her porn debut -- and it's being shopped around town. This ain't our first rodeo ... so, we figured the tape would eventually make it to the desk of Vivid Entertainment honcho Steven Hirsch, and ... bingo!

Hirsch confirms he's already seen the video, and reveals it's a solo effort (think Octomom, but hotter) -- sorry, Doug Hutchison fans. He also says the DD photo op queen "looks amazing, this is the most unique footage I've ever seen."
As for whether Vivid's bidding on the tape -- Hirsch wouldn't tip his hand.
But y'know the game by now -- Courtney has to sign off for the video to be legally distributed, and our guess is if Hirsch gets her to do that ... it's just a matter of time before there's a full release.

If there's any doubt she wants this out ... remember, this is the chick who couldn't shake out of her bikini top fast enough.


----------



## yajaira

We all knew it would come to this......


----------



## ByeKitty

I have never been this un-surprised.


----------



## Chanel522

Cobalt where are you?! Waiting for your commentary on this one...lol!! 

No surprise. Everyone has been calling this for years.


----------



## pukasonqo

yawn...
i am curious what hutchinson meant by the "looks amazing, this is the most unique footage I've ever seen" comments, with the material vivid has probably her sitting, doing nothing at all could be considered unique!


----------



## chowlover2

The only surprise is that it's taken so long for her to release one!


----------



## CobaltBlu

*shifts uncomfortably in chair*

I guess the fresh bell pepper years are behind us, dolls. Gone forever.  We all need to clean out our Bish baskets, get rid of the serpent armbands, skotchgard, lucite heels, and pink poodle dye and make room for whatever she used to make this unique video. *shudders*

*pops sugar free gum for the last time*

End of an era, dolls. End of an era.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Tweegy, if ever there was a day to come out of your box, punt a krab, and behave disreputably, this is it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I shudder at the term "unique"....I really do.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> The only surprise is that it's taken so long for her to release one!


This..lol!


----------



## buzzytoes

And here I thought this thread was just being bumped for new pics. I wonder how she managed to talk Doug out of not joining in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*
> 
> I guess the fresh bell pepper years are behind us, dolls. Gone forever.  We all need to clean out our Bish baskets, get rid of the serpent armbands, skotchgard, lucite heels, and pink poodle dye and make room for whatever she used to make this unique video. *shudders*
> 
> *pops sugar free gum for the last time*
> 
> End of an era, dolls. End of an era.


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I shudder at the term "unique"....I really do.



We all are, I dare say. This is a support group of sorts. It rilly is.


----------



## DivineMissM

What could possibly be unique about it?  I'm kind of scared to think about it too much.


----------



## Freckles1

CobaltBlu said:


> *shifts uncomfortably in chair*
> 
> I guess the fresh bell pepper years are behind us, dolls. Gone forever.  We all need to clean out our Bish baskets, get rid of the serpent armbands, skotchgard, lucite heels, and pink poodle dye and make room for whatever she used to make this unique video. *shudders*
> 
> *pops sugar free gum for the last time*
> 
> End of an era, dolls. End of an era.




I am howling!!!! Absolutely on the floor


----------



## DesigningStyle

They are reporting that Stodden "filmed the video a few years ago after she turned 18".  Is that pre-boobs?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Memorieeeeeeees!


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> And here I thought this thread was just being bumped for new pics. I wonder how she managed to talk Doug out of not joining in.



I was disappointed by the lack of thirsty pics lol. As to why Doug didn't participate he is rumored to be gay and maybe he knows he can't act well enough to play straight. My other thought is it's probably shot in HD and doesn't want to be that exposed since he's so much older than Courtney HD would only magnify it.


----------



## yajaira

To be fair hd isnt good for courtney either lol


----------



## chowlover2

yajaira said:


> To be fair hd isnt good for courtney either lol


----------



## Bentley1

Where's the photo of the poodle giving the side eye lmao that was the best photo ever posted, I think by CB, back when this thread was poppin' and rilly, rilly RILL. 
The "uniqueness" aspect of her porn deserves the poodle side eye.


----------



## Bentley1

Found it! Courtesy of Cobalt Blue, circa June 2011, when this thread was RILL!.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Found it! Courtesy of Cobalt Blue, circa June 2011, when this thread was RILL!.
> View attachment 2979400




that poodle IS creepy!
off to retire the tip jar heels, the sugar free bubblegum, to wash the pink dye off the cats (i don't have a dog), sad times ahead...


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> that poodle IS creepy!
> off to retire the tip jar heels, the sugar free bubblegum, to wash the pink dye off the cats (i don't have a dog), sad times ahead...




This thread definitely has the best humor on TPf. Awesome!!!


----------



## littlerock

Freckles1 said:


> This thread definitely has the best humor on TPf. Awesome!!!





I've never seen that video before. Dying.


----------



## shiny_things

Well she is nothing if not predictable!


----------



## Echoes

shiny_things said:


> Well she is nothing [del]  if not predictable!  [/del]



Fixed that for you.


----------



## littlerock

Oh...... she's *something* alright.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/30/courtney-stodden-vivid-sex-tape-deal-money-offer/

*Courtney Stodden -- I Never Seen So Many Zeroes!! Scores $1 Million Sex Tape Offer*

Courtney Stodden has a million dollar money maker -- so says Vivid Entertainment boss Steven Hirsch ... who's seen her sex tape and is now willing to put his money where her hoo-ha is.

When TMZ broke the story that the 20-year-old's solo vid was getting shopped around ... Hirsch said he was impressed by what he'd seen. Now we know just how impressed.

Hirsch fired off a letter to Courtney offering her $1 million to lock up exclusive rights. The letter hints at bonuses ... saying there's potential for her to make even more than the mil.

Ball's in her court now -- but we're guessing she's on board, and reached that decision in less time than it took for you to read this sentence.

See ya at the AVNs, Courtney.


----------



## chowlover2

Retires my serpent armband, weeps and leaves thread...


----------



## Irishgal

And there it is kids. 
Do not bother with college. 
Do not bother to learn a trade. 
Do porn. 
You're welcome. 

Flips hair. 

Walks out.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

*Walks out behind Irishgal, twists ankle in my lucite heels*


----------



## pukasonqo

Chloe_chick999 said:


> *Walks out behind Irishgal, twists ankle in my lucite heels*




(chases after you guys with pink poodle on tow)
do we get to hang the stripper heels in some seedy bar?  it certainly is the end of an era...


----------



## CobaltBlu

*drops shriveled bell pepper on floor*

*snaps sugar free gum*

*hums Dont Put it on Me Girl*

*kicks krab, punts box, shuts off lights*


----------



## zen1965

The luscious twitter days are long gone. 
*rushes after CB*


----------



## pixiejenna

You know every time this thread gets bumped another stripper gets her lucite heels 

From TMZ she's a porn star but only for charity ya'll

Death, taxes, O.J. did it ... and *Courtney Stodden* agreeing to release her sex tape -- all stone cold locks.
 Yes, in the least shocking news since the sun coming up ... Stodden  is accepting Vivid Entertainment's offer to distribute her solo sex  tape, but says she's only doing it because she got screwed -- and not on  camera.
 Stodden tells TMZ one of her best friends stole the tape and made  several copies, and ... "made it clear that he will stop at nothing to  double-cross me." Stodden says she's releasing the video because, "I've  been painted into a corner." 
 Of course, it couldn't legally be released without her signature, but maybe she was worried about Internet leaks?
 Now the twist ... Courtney claims she doesn't want a dime of the $1  million -- so she's donating 100% of her fee to charities. She hasn't  decided which ones yet, but says she's leaning toward animal rights  groups and "children with cancer."

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/11/courtney-stodden-porn-deal-vivid-sex-tape-charity-offer/#ixzz3Zr4Ghw82
​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sure Courtney...sure. If anyone believes that I have some swamp land in Florida I'd like to sell you.


----------



## shiny_things

Or Courtney, you could, y'know, file charges for blackmail like any person this had genuinely happened to....oh.....wait.


----------



## pukasonqo

we knew deep in our hearts that our riiiilll grrrl was duped! she was forced to sell the tape! maybe i'll go searching for the serpent armband that i threw away and re-dye the cat, she might start a pink poodle foundation!
( the pink poodle is/was a brothel in queensland)


----------



## yajaira

i wonder how much they really paid her


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> The only surprise is that it's taken so long for her to release one!





yajaira said:


> i wonder how much they really paid her



$100 is my guess.

I'm ROFL at the "double-cross" story.  It's almost sort of believable.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *drops shriveled bell pepper on floor*
> 
> *snaps sugar free gum*
> 
> *hums Dont Put it on Me Girl*
> 
> *kicks krab, punts box, shuts off lights*



*Tumbles out of punted box to the aroma of NOT-fresh once red now brown bell peppers* 

Oh mon dieu! *Clutches lucite pearl necklace* What is happening in here?!

CB! *Z-Snaps* Dont put it on me gurrrr. 

*Shuts off lights & exits thread left*


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> *Tumbles out of punted box to the aroma of NOT-fresh once red now brown bell peppers*
> 
> Oh mon dieu! *Clutches lucite pearl necklace* What is happening in here?!
> 
> CB! *Z-Snaps* Dont put it on me gurrrr.
> 
> *Shuts off lights & exits thread left*



OMG! Welcome home Doll!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! Welcome home Doll!



Lol Hi!!!! Hope you dolls are keeping well


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Lol Hi!!!! Hope you dolls are keeping well



We're trying, but our doll Court has let us down in a big way...

We must find another fresh bell pepper to replace her! Until then my serpent armband is tucked away in my safe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tweeeeeeggggyyyyyyy !!!!!!






tweegy said:


> *Tumbles out of punted box to the aroma of NOT-fresh once red now brown bell peppers*
> 
> Oh mon dieu! *Clutches lucite pearl necklace* What is happening in here?!
> 
> CB! *Z-Snaps* Dont put it on me gurrrr.
> 
> *Shuts off lights & exits thread left*


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> We're trying, but our doll Court has let us down in a big way...
> 
> 
> 
> We must find another fresh bell pepper to replace her! Until then my serpent armband is tucked away in my safe.







DC-Cutie said:


> Tweeeeeeggggyyyyyyy !!!!!!




Doll this was the product of all our gurl's prepping. The flirty floor Friday's the pout, the ever so seductive bra pads. 
 Don't put it on her doll don't


DCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> *Tumbles out of punted box to the aroma of NOT-fresh once red now brown bell peppers*
> 
> Oh mon dieu! *Clutches lucite pearl necklace* What is happening in here?!
> 
> CB! *Z-Snaps* Dont put it on me gurrrr.
> 
> *Shuts off lights & exits thread left*















Glad to see you back, doll. 

*laciviously licks popsicle*


How they hanging?


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Doll this was the product of all our gurl's prepping. The flirty floor Friday's the pout, the ever so seductive bra pads.
> Don't put it on her doll don't
> 
> 
> DCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!



Doll, in your absence you missed the gigantic watermelons Court had implanted so she could do away with the bra pads. She' all natural now-LOL!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> mashable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/excited-baby.gif
> 
> rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA3LzA1LzY1L0xva2kuMTYxZDYuZ2lmCnAJdGh1bWIJMTIwMHg5NjAwPg/7b032810/6e0/Loki.gif
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back, doll.
> 
> *laciviously licks popsicle*
> 
> 
> How they hanging?



They be Hanging doll!!! Little to the left. What's that sound??


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, in your absence you missed the gigantic watermelons Court had implanted so she could do away with the bra pads. She' all natural now-LOL!




I saw online  looked painful


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> They be Hanging doll!!! Little to the left. What's that sound??



Elastic and satin, doll.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I saw online  looked painful



They looked like they wanted to run away from her body!


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Lol Hi!!!! Hope you dolls are keeping well



Welcome back!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Elastic and satin, doll.



Hair Conditioner doll! bubble gum scented of course!



chowlover2 said:


> They looked like they wanted to run away from her body!



Well they didn't know what they were in for doll. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Welcome back!



Hi there lady!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey there Tweegy!!!


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey there Tweegy!!!



Lol! Sup Doll


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good to see you back, hon


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> They be Hanging doll!!! Little to the left. What's that sound??



Heyyy Tweegy!! I was getting seriously worried there!


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Heyyy Tweegy!! I was getting seriously worried there!



Hey There!!! Just negotiating my deal of sugar-free bubble gum, no need to worry.


----------



## pukasonqo

long time no see tweegy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Every time I come in here that damn song gets stuck in my head.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Wow Tweegy is back! Hope you brought some clear bra straps doll, ours have all gone yellow &#128542;


----------



## CobaltBlu

chloe_chick999 said:


> wow tweegy is back! Hope you brought some clear bra straps doll, ours have all gone yellow &#128542;



lol!!!!  I


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Wow Tweegy is back! Hope you brought some clear bra straps doll, ours have all gone yellow [emoji20]




Some bubble gum scented Alberto VO5 conditioner should brighten those bra straps right up doll.... Or so I've been told ....*adjusts bra*


----------



## littlerock

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Wow Tweegy is back! Hope you brought some clear bra straps doll, ours have all gone yellow &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> Some bubble gum scented Alberto VO5 conditioner should brighten those bra straps right up doll.... Or so I've been told ....*adjusts bra*



Lmao! I shall try it!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

littlerock said:


>



*waves some bubblegum under littlerocks nose to revive her*


----------



## littlerock

Chloe_chick999 said:


> *waves some bubblegum under littlerocks nose to revive her*



Works better than smelling salts, doll! I'm back!


----------



## Echoes

FutureStodden?


----------



## Staci_W

Her available space is much lower.


----------



## Freckles1

I die you girls need to take this show on the road!! You could make serious bucks!!!! Best thread on TPF


----------



## tweegy

Echoes said:


> FutureStodden?



 I dunno doll, there is no accompanying pink poodle in tow with the persistant FML face. 
Also, no forcible contorting of the lips to convey sexiness? 

Sorry but, don't put that on me guurl..

*pulls squished NOT FRESH brown once red bell pepper from under lucite heels*


----------



## littlerock

tweegy said:


> I dunno doll, there is no accompanying pink poodle in tow with the persistant FML face.
> Also, no forcible contorting of the lips to convey sexiness?
> 
> Sorry but, don't put that on me guurl..
> 
> *pulls squished NOT FRESH brown once red bell pepper from under lucite heels*



Doll, the Alberto VO5 conditioner not only works on clear bra straps, but is great for getting not fresh bell pepper out of lucite heels. 

*buffs nails*


----------



## tweegy

littlerock said:


> Doll, the Alberto VO5 conditioner not only works on clear bra straps, but is great for getting not fresh bell pepper out of lucite heels.
> 
> *buffs nails*



Thanks for the tip doll! Does it have to be the bubble gum scented one or will any do? *adjusts the 'ladies'*


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> Thanks for the tip doll! Does it have to be the bubble gum scented one or will any do? *adjusts the 'ladies'*



Got a delivery here?  Been luggin it around for a while, but this looks like the place.  ok, back 'er up gentle boys.  Some Bish said we scratch it we gotta stay here and look at uncomfortable pictures of what happens when you heaux out your 15 year old daughter with rubber BoomBooms to a middle age Pervieguy.
   Oh, washed up middle age pervieguy.

Anyway.  Got this box for Tweegy.







Here's a look on the inside so you know nothing's missing.






better look around, there were 4 puppies laying on the rug when we got it into the truck.

So, [del]who[/del] what is this thot Courtney doing now?


----------



## Cocolo

Echoes said:


> FutureStodden?



I think the Space available sign is a little high.  Shouldn't it be closer to the chin?


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Got a delivery here?  Been luggin it around for a while, but this looks like the place.  ok, back 'er up gentle boys.  Some Bish said we scratch it we gotta stay here and look at uncomfortable pictures of what happens when you heaux out your 15 year old daughter with rubber BoomBooms to a middle age Pervieguy.
> Oh, washed up middle age pervieguy.
> 
> Anyway.  Got this box for Tweegy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look on the inside so you know nothing's missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better look around, there were 4 puppies laying on the rug when we got it into the truck.
> 
> So, [del]who[/del] what is this thot Courtney doing now?




Hot diggity doll!! That's one fine lookin box there. Cant imagine what else a girl could need in here for her flirty flash Friday's and stock piling her cotton candy flavored bubble gum! Doll! There's even a lucite bed!! Hot dawg!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] dis soo awesome!!! 

[emoji111]&#65039;[emoji182]

I feel my once fresh red bell peppers that have turned brown slowly firming back up to red again. [emoji87]


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Hot diggity doll!! That's one fine lookin box there. Can imagine what else a girl could need in here for her flirty flash Friday's and stock piling her cotton candy flavored bubble gum! Doll! There's even a lucite bed!! Hot dawg!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] dis soo awesome!!!
> 
> [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> I feel my once fresh red bell peppers that have turned brown slowly firming back up to red again. [emoji87]



Welcome home Doll, you've been sorely missed!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Welcome home Doll, you've been sorely missed!




Thanks doll [emoji517] on the house [emoji6]


----------



## Avril

OMG tweegy is back!!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NYC Chicky

Ice cream anyone lol?


----------



## caitlin1214

Tweegy's back! 

*brings out trays of soft serve*

I brought ice cream.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Perfect!!!


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> Tweegy's back!
> 
> 
> 
> *brings out trays of soft serve*
> 
> 
> 
> I brought ice cream.




What's the flavor doll?? Is it a flirty luscious flav?? Cause my lucite heels won't go with any regular flavor


----------



## NYC Chicky

Bell pepper flavored ice cream!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji53]is it made with FRESH red bell peppers or once rest red bell peppers that have turned brown??


----------



## CobaltBlu

i just hope its sugar free.


----------



## yajaira

hmm so i havnt heard anything about her porno must be a flop atleast farrah got a date with charlie sheen lol


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> i just hope its sugar free.




It's a basic requirement doll...[emoji136]


Oh are we allowed to use a word as lengthy as 'requirement' in this thread or naw?


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> It's a basic requirement doll...[emoji136]
> 
> 
> Oh are we allowed to use a word as lengthy as 'requirement' in this thread or naw?



It's ok this time, doll. Rarrrw!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> It's ok this time, doll. Rarrrw!




[emoji111]&#65039;[emoji182]


----------



## Echoes

No news on Trampalina?


----------



## Chanel522

Ask and you shall receive...[emoji41] Nothing too interesting though...

Momager no more. Krista Keller and her daughter Courtney Stodden have decided to part ways professionally. Keller exclusively reveals to Us Weekly that she was stepping down as the 20-year-old TV personalitys manager. 

On May 22 I resigned as Courtneys manager/momager, Keller, 55, tells Us in a statement. I love my daughter very much, but I decided to step down due to serious creative differences. 

Keller went on to note that she hasnt quit being a manager entirely. In fact, shes in the market for some new clients. 

I will also be on the lookout for people that I would like to manage to help them reach their goals in the entertainment industry, she continues. I plan to use my time now to help my husband, Reggie, with his Christian website called PowerSharing.com, which is a ministry to uplift and inspire others to follow their dreams through faith."

Stodden, who has appeared on Couples Therapy, Celebrity Big Brother, and has her own sex tape, is best known for her marriage to actor Doug Hutchison when she was 16 and he was 51. The pair split in November 2013 before reconciling in August 2014. 

Source: US Weekly


----------



## tweegy

I think serious creative differences are due to Courtney wanting to branch out to green bell peppers and her mom be adversely against it...

It's seriously serious...


----------



## Freckles1

20 with a shriveled red pepper...


----------



## bag-mania

Is she still with Doug or did that reconciliation not take?


----------



## beantownSugar

bag-mania said:


> Is she still with Doug or did that reconciliation not take?



I believe she's still with her 1 true love.


----------



## chowlover2

Serious creative differences!Porn vs no porn? I could have sworn mom was on the side of a porn tape...


----------



## Staci_W

Her dad runs a Christian website? Maybe this is where the Duggar boy was getting ideas from.


----------



## Freckles1

Staci_W said:


> Her dad runs a Christian website? Maybe this is where the Duggar boy was getting ideas from.




I die.


----------



## chowlover2

Staci_W said:


> Her dad runs a Christian website? Maybe this is where the Duggar boy was getting ideas from.



Get out! Just incredible!


----------



## yajaira

wtf her mom was managing her? so her mom is the one with all thease horrible sluty ideas ew


----------



## zen1965

I feel VERY strongly that now is the time to reactivate her Twitter account. Probably her stupid mum talked her out of it previously. *trembling with sensous anticipation*


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/see-courtney-stodden-posing-marilyn-5808668

*See Courtney Stodden posing on Marilyn Monroe's bed as she stuns in tiny black dress*

Courtney Stodden has channeled her inner-Marilyn Monroe as she posed on her bed striking a sultry pose.

The blonde model bared a lot of cleavage as she lounged around in a tiny black dress in her suite at Hotel Roosevelt as she celebrated what would have been the big screen icon's 89th birthday.

She wrote on her website yesterday: "Woke up this morning anticipating the party tonight. Today is Marilyn Monroes birthday! She wouldve been 89 years old.

"I plan on celebrating her life with friends at Hotel Roosevelt in the Marilyn Monroe suite. Monroe lived there for quite some time & often posed for shoots by the pool in the early 1950s. She has been such an inspiration to me ever since I can remember.

"There are so many positive qualities Marilyn had that should be recognized & celebrated. Growing up, I became fascinated with the phenomenon of her & the light that she carried. I had Marilyn dolls, Marilyn posters, Marilyn movies, Marilyn dresses, Marilyn CDs you name it, I had it."

The former Celebrity Big Brother contestant praised the various sides of the superstar's personality, from her incredible talent to her "sexuality" and intelligence.

She continued: "Through the years of studying her, I learned that  not only did she exude immense beauty & sexuality  but I began to realize how incredibly smart & talented this woman was.

"In her day, she often felt slighted & misunderstood. Very few people believed she was intelligent or even respected her. Even today, I think when people hear the name, Marilyn Monroe, they immediately think of the dumb blonde persona that she played up but Marilyn was anything but dumb.

"She was a wise soul who exercised her talents & studied constantly. She knew that if she built her image from the inside out, it would be effective & successful  she was right."


----------



## tweegy

No lucite heels?? Not sultry on the floor?? No FRESH produce???? No serpent armband??? what is going on??? is this life right now??? 

I'm retreAting to my box don't a wake me til this nightmare is over 

[emoji403]


----------



## chowlover2

It's a sad state of affairs Doll, it rilly is!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji403][emoji445]meeeeeeemmmmoorrriiiieeeessss..don't put it on me guuuuurl[emoji445][emoji403]


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> No lucite heels?? Not sultry on the floor?? No FRESH produce???? No serpent armband??? what is going on??? is this life right now???
> 
> I'm retreAting to my box don't a wake me til this nightmare is over
> 
> [emoji403]







chowlover2 said:


> It's a sad state of affairs Doll, it rilly is!




This is just too moral. What gives?


----------



## Staci_W

Who's writing for Courtney? That's not her. She didn't write that. Nope.


----------



## bag-mania

Is she growing up? It's almost sounding like she finished school or something.


----------



## chowlover2

She needs to re-enroll in PMK's home thotting, oops, I mean home schooling!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dolls, she has been studying at the college of Doug, if you recall.


----------



## ByeKitty

You guys!! Compethotion is fierce these days.. With all the Kylies and Ambers out there, how is Courtney going to stay afloat without training her skills at the PMK school?


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, she has been studying at the college of Doug, if you recall.




She needs to transfer ASAP!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chowlover2 said:


> She needs to transfer ASAP!



Dude is as skanky as the characters he played on The X-Files and The Green Mile. 


Yuck.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney celebrating Marilyn Monroe's birthday at the Roosevelt Hotel in Marilyn's suite.


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO NO!! I CAN'T I CAN'T I CAN'T  *runs out*


----------



## tweegy

[emoji403]quivers[emoji403]


----------



## CobaltBlu

*pops sugar free gum*


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like those who idolize Marilyn Monroe are just as tragic as she was. It doesn't surprise me at the least that Courtney would look up to a mentally unstable drug addict who slept around. Courtney seems to have spent the last few years in a drugged up state. Clearly she's also not mentally stable based on her life choices, like getting married to someone old enough to be your father when you yourself are still under age. Maybe that's why she feels such  connection to her both married incredibly young to get out of a $hitty home environment.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> *I feel like those who idolize Marilyn Monroe are just as tragic as she was. It doesn't surprise me at the least that Courtney would look up to a mentally unstable drug addict who slept around. *Courtney seems to have spent the last few years in a drugged up state. Clearly she's also not mentally stable based on her life choices, like getting married to someone old enough to be your father when you yourself are still under age. Maybe that's why she feels such  connection to her both married incredibly young to get out of a $hitty home environment.



This is absolutely true. Anna Nicole Smith was another one who idolized Marilyn Monroe and we all know how that turned out. (And her older husband was 90.)


----------



## pukasonqo

and don't forget lilo!


----------



## TinksDelite

Don't go tweegy!  Lest we forget her brief foray into a 'girl next door' look for her try at Playboy?! The fresh pepper WILL return!


----------



## Freckles1

TinksDelite said:


> Don't go tweegy!  Lest we forget her brief foray into a 'girl next door' look for her try at Playboy?! The fresh pepper WILL return!




Thinks you've got something there!!!!


----------



## tweegy

TinksDelite said:


> Don't go tweegy!  Lest we forget her brief foray into a 'girl next door' look for her try at Playboy?! The fresh pepper WILL return!




[emoji403]but will it be fresh or FRESH doll. That's the imperative question![emoji403]


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> [emoji403]but will it be fresh or FRESH doll. That's the imperative question![emoji403]



Just Apply Skotchgard for freshness preservation!!
*taps stripper heels together*


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like those who idolize Marilyn Monroe are just as tragic as she was. It doesn't surprise me at the least that Courtney would look up to a mentally unstable drug addict who slept around. Courtney seems to have spent the last few years in a drugged up state. Clearly she's also not mentally stable based on her life choices, like getting married to someone old enough to be your father when you yourself are still under age. Maybe that's why she feels such  connection to her both married incredibly young to get out of a $hitty home environment.







bag-mania said:


> This is absolutely true. Anna Nicole Smith was another one who idolized Marilyn Monroe and we all know how that turned out. (And her older husband was 90.)







pukasonqo said:


> and don't forget lilo!




Does Kanye count?!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Just Apply Skotchgard for freshness preservation!!
> 
> *taps stripper heels together*




[emoji403]I was gonna try conditioner *adjusts half polished servant armband*[emoji403]


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> [emoji403]I was gonna try conditioner *adjusts half polished servant armband*[emoji403]



maybe something from the make-up realm? Not lip gloss though....


----------



## tweegy

[emoji403]shimmer moisturizer??[emoji403]


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> [emoji403]shimmer moisturizer??[emoji403]





Brilliant! Sensual seductive shimmer for your bell pepper!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Brilliant! Sensual seductive shimmer for your bell pepper!




[emoji403]it'll give my newly fresh bell pepper that shimmery FRESH feel..thanks doll[emoji403]


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> Does Kanye count?!




forgot about him and kimbo!


----------



## tweegy

Dolls, so I've been thinking. The other gals in  Sox's thread had a point. 



Dolls, I think we were wrong about our once demure now not quite so demure, but actually maybe never was demure to begin with flower Courtney. Dolls, I think we've been looking at this wrong sided. We've been_ putting it on her gurrls_ for the turn in her Red bell pepper's freshness. 



Dolls, that is like alot of pressure to place on someone. Maybe our courtney gave up because us dolls just wasn't giving any effort anymore. I mean, where are the flirty floor friday's? When last have WE dye our poodles pink? That hot date, did we wear our lucite heels and wurk or sugar free bubble gum?? 



The blame is with us lushies (the luscious term for dolls and I propose used in this thread alone for extra lurrrrrre). We can no longer stand idly by and expect our Courtney to do all the wurk. Our Courtney is in mourning, we set to much expectations on her and I think its up to us to help turn that once FRESH Red bell pepper that has now turned brown and not so fresh FRESH again. 



Who's with me!!??? Let's put it on US gurrrrrrlllls!!!!!


----------



## zen1965

I could provide a freeeeeesh red bell pepper.... *Exits hurriedly*


----------



## CobaltBlu

*hangs head in shame* 

I never even thought of this.  I don't own a pair do Promiscuius Lusfulness(TM) boots.

And when I use my garden hose, all I do is ... Water.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Doll.  This is a rilly good point. 

I haven't rolled on the floor on a Friday since forever.




tweegy said:


> Dolls, so I've been thinking. The other gals in  Sox's thread had a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, I think we were wrong about our once demure now not quite so demure, but actually maybe never was demure to begin with flower Courtney. Dolls, I think we've been looking at this wrong sided. We've been_ putting it on her gurrls_ for the turn in her Red bell pepper's freshness.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, that is like alot of pressure to place on someone. Maybe our courtney gave up because us dolls just wasn't giving any effort anymore. I mean, where are the flirty floor friday's? When last have WE dye our poodles pink? That hot date, did we wear our lucite heels and wurk or sugar free bubble gum??
> 
> 
> 
> The blame is with us lushies (the luscious term for dolls and I propose used in this thread alone for extra lurrrrrre). We can no longer stand idly by and expect our Courtney to do all the wurk. Our Courtney is in mourning, we set to much expectations on her and I think its up to us to help turn that once FRESH Red bell pepper that has now turned brown and not so fresh FRESH again.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's with me!!??? Let's put it on US gurrrrrrlllls!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

zen1965 said:


> I could provide a freeeeeesh red bell pepper.... *Exits hurriedly*




It's a zesty start lushy! Our Courtney needs our support. Let's do this for her and all the plain drab poodles out there that can't be fabulously pink. [emoji182]


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> I never even thought of this.  I don't own a pair do Promiscuius Lusfulness(TM) boots.
> 
> And when I use my garden hose, all I do is ... Water.







CobaltBlu said:


> Doll.  This is a rilly good point.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't rolled on the floor on a Friday since forever.




It's okay doll, as you taught me over a glass of very questionable piña coladas, acceptance first. 

When last have any of us ladies washed our cars in our swim wear??? And danced while doing it???


Perspectives lushies, perspective... [emoji168]


----------



## Freckles1

Well now I need to go wash my car. I'm calling the neighbors just to give them a heads up. They will have to do as far as the paps go...


----------



## tweegy

Bend and snap doll!


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Bend and snap doll!




Yep just got find the right shoes.. You need good traction for what I've got planned.....


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Yep just got find the right shoes.. You need good traction for what I've got planned.....




Sounds scrumptious doll[emoji151][emoji160]


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Dolls, so I've been thinking. The other gals in  Sox's thread had a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, I think we were wrong about our once demure now not quite so demure, but actually maybe never was demure to begin with flower Courtney. Dolls, I think we've been looking at this wrong sided. We've been_ putting it on her gurrls_ for the turn in her Red bell pepper's freshness.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, that is like alot of pressure to place on someone. Maybe our courtney gave up because us dolls just wasn't giving any effort anymore. I mean, where are the flirty floor friday's? When last have WE dye our poodles pink? That hot date, did we wear our lucite heels and wurk or sugar free bubble gum??
> 
> 
> 
> The blame is with us lushies (the luscious term for dolls and I propose used in this thread alone for extra lurrrrrre). We can no longer stand idly by and expect our Courtney to do all the wurk. Our Courtney is in mourning, we set to much expectations on her and I think its up to us to help turn that once FRESH Red bell pepper that has now turned brown and not so fresh FRESH again.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's with me!!??? Let's put it on US gurrrrrrlllls!!!!!


I think you're right Doll!

" scurries from thread to retrieve serpent armband and perspex heels! "


----------



## zen1965

Freckles1 said:


> Well now I need to go wash my car. I'm calling the neighbors just to give them a heads up. They will have to do as far as the paps go...




Photos or it didn't happen... *pops sugar-free gum*


----------



## pukasonqo

too busy dying the poodles back to pink, where did i left the tip jar heels? luckily there is a stripper store close by and i can get a higher heels!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Y'all know that Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM) is a rill thing, right? 
*pops sugar free gum*

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Patent-Boots/4114867/product.html


----------



## Freckles1

zen1965 said:


> Photos or it didn't happen... *pops sugar-free gum*




Exactly!!!


----------



## Freckles1

CobaltBlu said:


> Y'all know that Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM) is a rill thing, right?
> *pops sugar free gum*
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Patent-Boots/4114867/product.html




Those would be fantastic to wash the car in!! And maybe play a little beach volleyball. Gotta get Courtney back in the public eye!


----------



## zen1965

CobaltBlu said:


> Y'all know that Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM) is a rill thing, right?
> *pops sugar free gum*
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Patent-Boots/4114867/product.html




They are sold out now! I missed out! *depressed*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Y'all know that Promiscuous Lustfulness (TM) is a rill thing, right?
> *pops sugar free gum*
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fulness-Red-Patent-Boots/4114867/product.html




[emoji136]I got mine coming in the mail doll! 

Could you think of a better thing I'd need to revamp flirty floor Friday's? 

Doll, I may even go so far to add seductive floor Wednesdays formally hump day


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> [emoji136]I got mine coming in the mail doll!
> 
> Could you think of a better thing I'd need to revamp flirty floor Friday's?
> 
> Doll, I may even go so far to add seductive floor Wednesdays formally hump day



Hump the Floor Wednesday? Maybe? It could work if done seductively.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Freckles1 said:


> Yep just got find the right shoes.. You need good traction for what I've got planned.....



Post of the Day, right here.....


Did this bish get a basket???

And....

199 days till Christmas.... *laciviously licks popsicle*


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Hump the Floor Wednesday? Maybe? It could work if done seductively.




[emoji52] doll there's no other way to pose on the floor on a Wednesday


----------



## tweegy

It"s Floor Flash Wednesday lushies!!!!! 

The dirtier the floor the better rrrraaaarrrrrrr!


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> It"s Floor Flash Wednesday lushies!!!!!
> 
> The dirtier the floor the better rrrraaaarrrrrrr!




two for the pice of one, you get to roll sexily around your floor ( ah, the possibilities for arching your back seductively, your top getting caught, ooops! boob flash!...) AND clean your floors at the same time, genius!
who knew household chores could be so lusciously fun and sexy!
(rolls seductively out of thread)


----------



## Freckles1

Roll on sister roll on!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I'm sexily swiffer-ing the floor with my bountiful booty as I type! Meow!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> two for the pice of one, you get to roll sexily around your floor ( ah, the possibilities for arching your back seductively, your top getting caught, ooops! boob flash!...) AND clean your floors at the same time, genius!
> who knew household chores could be so lusciously fun and sexy!
> (rolls seductively out of thread)




Indeed lushy [emoji182] I tossed my swiffer ages ago floor rolling can make cleaning lustfully fun pppppuuuurrrr


----------



## CobaltBlu

My floors are hard wood.  I win. Raaaaaaaawr.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji57] nothing like a good hardwood floor flash doll!

Gotta make sure your wood is hard and ... Woody.. Mmmeeeeeeeeaaaoowww!! [emoji136]


----------



## Freckles1

Parquet is the best. Has a little slickness to it. Get those hips up ladies!!! Kegel while you're at it!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Freckles1 said:


> Parquet is the best. Has a little slickness to it. Get those hips up ladies!!! Kegel while you're at it!!!!!



That's the spirit...! 

Frisky Friday tomorrow so get out your kitten heels!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> [emoji57] nothing like a good hardwood floor flash doll!
> 
> Gotta make sure your wood is hard and ... Woody.. Mmmeeeeeeeeaaaoowww!! [emoji136]



Exactly, doll.  Otherwise you are just wasting your time


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Parquet is the best. Has a little slickness to it. Get those hips up ladies!!! Kegel while you're at it!!!!!




Yes lushy!!! Kegals are a sure way of making sure your red bell peppers remain FRESH... Cause no one likes a just fresh bell pepper... Hhhiiiisssssss



CobaltBlu said:


> That's the spirit...!
> 
> Frisky Friday tomorrow so get out your kitten heels!




Oh doll kitten heel frisky Friday count me IN!!!!

Btw [emoji102] rendezvous for me next week [emoji126][emoji126]packing my hair conditioner!!


----------



## Freckles1

CobaltBlu said:


> That's the spirit...!
> 
> Frisky Friday tomorrow so get out your kitten heels!




I'm thinking leopard.....


----------



## pukasonqo

leopard and very, very low cut to show our figures in all their luscious fullness
sky high perspex plataforms to enhance our loooong and shapely legs
now that i finished with the floors i will be off to do some kegels, that bell pepper must remain FRESH!
has anyone seen my serpent armband? nevermind, more opportunities to arch, squirm and bend seductively while looking for it


----------



## NYC Chicky

I'm very Upset...no lucite heels attached to mopping slippers!?!?


----------



## Freckles1

Where did I put my feather duster? Pink feathers of course to match the poodle. That duster can always get to those hard to reach places while slithering..... Maybe I should move to the kitchen and find a nice big spatula to spank something with....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bish Baskets for all of you!!!  

Steaming my satin dainties in preparation for tomorrows friskiness.


----------



## zen1965

Finally Frisky Friday!!! I already slithered over to my doctor's office in the soft morning sunshine to present him one of my -------- (nvmd) for a cheeky injection due to unbearable back pain. Must stop seductively rolling around on hardwood floors, will spend the day lounging friskily in the garden popping sugar-free gum & chomping on bell peppers while lovingly thinking of you dolls.


----------



## tweegy

zen1965 said:


> Finally Frisky Friday!!! I already slithered over to my doctor's office in the soft morning sunshine to present him one of my -------- (nvmd) for a cheeky injection due to unbearable back pain. Must stop seductively rolling around on hardwood floors, will spend the day lounging friskily in the garden popping sugar-free gum & chomping on bell peppers while lovingly thinking of you dolls.




[emoji182] doll slither slither,.. Do me one thing... Ensure your bell peppers are nothing but FRESH cause anything less that FRESH bell peppers put on you guuuurrrl.

I was sauntering all day ladies bend and snapped til I bent and snapped. But my Red bell pepper is FRESH. [emoji517]

*flirtatiously sprays hair for 5min for extra vol and hold* [emoji126]


----------



## Freckles1

I don cutoffs tank top ( sans bra of course ) and stilettos. Head to the nearest gas station. Pump my gas, do a "tawny kitain" and roll out. FRESH


----------



## tweegy

Doll! No braz?? I thought my bell peppers were FRESH I think I may have to reevaluate that..


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Doll! No braz?? I thought my bell peppers were FRESH I think I may have to reevaluate that..




[emoji182] just trying to keep up with you doll [emoji12]


----------



## tweegy

[emoji182][emoji111]&#65039; stay sultry doll!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

No bra = no clear bra straps. You are out of uniform doll!


----------



## pukasonqo

sauntered lusciously to the milkbar strutting my stuff sans bra, short short skirt and once there i innocently stretched  to reach the top shelf
the two 13 year olds buying slushies (mmmhh, should we trademark this?) looked like all their xmas came at once, especially when i needed to re adjust my heels


----------



## Staci_W

hen Courtney Stoddens mom, Krista Keller, isn't marrying her children off to middle-aged men, she's adopting them, apparently!

Being that the 55-year-old mom is on poor terms with her daughter, 20, shes found a way to fill the hole in [her] heart left by their estrangement  shes looking into legally adopting a 42-year-old talk show host named John Kerwin (pictured below)!


Johns mother passed away four years ago. I feel like hes my son, he feels like Im his mother, the former momager mumager tells Us Weekly.

I cant say momager anymore because of Kris Jenner, so were going to be using mumager. Hes going to be my son!



She says John is an only child, who has felt so alone since losing his mother.

Krista insists her intentions are good and her love is real. She explains, I totally love this person, and he loves me as his mother. Im going to have the son Ive never had before. Im so excited.

Now all we need is an underage child bride to marry John for the cycle to continue!


http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...m-55-wants-to-adopt-a-full-grown-man-42-60447


Now this makes sense. If she has a "brother" thats closer in age to her husband, then it's not icky anymore. 


OT How do you guys post a story from another site with the pictures included?


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol her poor mom can't leach of of Court so she needs someone else to latch on too.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> No bra = no clear bra straps. You are out of uniform doll!



Sultry Principle CB is right dolls! Bras are a must. No bras means you cant shift your shoulders until they flirtatiously slip down your shoulder..

*struts while bra strap slides ever so seductively down but wont fix it**


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Sultry Principle CB is right dolls! Bras are a must. No bras means you cant shift your shoulders until they flirtatiously slip down your shoulder..
> 
> *struts while bra strap slides ever so seductively down but wont fix it**



Very illustrative doll.  I wonder what happened to her original dog ?


----------



## tweegy

What was it's name?


----------



## rock_girl

Staci_W said:


> hen Courtney Stoddens mom, Krista Keller, isn't marrying her children off to middle-aged men, she's adopting them, apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> Being that the 55-year-old mom is on poor terms with her daughter, 20, shes found a way to fill the hole in [her] heart left by their estrangement  shes looking into legally adopting a 42-year-old talk show host named John Kerwin (pictured below)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johns mother passed away four years ago. I feel like hes my son, he feels like Im his mother, the former momager mumager tells Us Weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant say momager anymore because of Kris Jenner, so were going to be using mumager. Hes going to be my son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says John is an only child, who has felt so alone since losing his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Krista insists her intentions are good and her love is real. She explains, I totally love this person, and he loves me as his mother. Im going to have the son Ive never had before. Im so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we need is an underage child bride to marry John for the cycle to continue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...m-55-wants-to-adopt-a-full-grown-man-42-60447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this makes sense. If she has a "brother" thats closer in age to her husband, then it's not icky anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT How do you guys post a story from another site with the pictures included?




Not sure, but here's a screen grab if Court's new brother...

Maternal intentions indeed...!!!


----------



## tweegy

Hrrrmm I think he's been taking some sensual lessons.

He's oiled up.. frolicking on the beach...playing with his ball and his fly is open but not too much to give that come hither hint. And he could'nt be bothered to fix it cause of all the sexual tension. 

I'd say hes got some FRESH Red Bell Pepper action going on dolls!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Hrrrmm I think he's been taking some sensual lessons.
> 
> He's oiled up.. frolicking on the beach...playing with his ball and his fly is open but not too much to give that come hither hint. And he could'nt be bothered to fix it cause of all the sexual tension.
> 
> I'd say hes got some FRESH Red Bell Pepper action going on dolls!



He's definitely poppin' some sugar free gum!

Tweegy, Courtney's original dog was named Bazaar, spelled like the market, not like the adjective.


----------



## rock_girl

Dang dolls... I've missed so much (you, this thread, the witty banter, and our gurrlll) but I'm glad to see us rallying around our inspiration...nay, our IDOL! [emoji4]

We got a new dog (for rills), so I'll have to dig out my remaining stock of pink dye for him (which will, ironically, match his pink bunny ears that he wore for Easter).  [emoji235][emoji235][emoji235] Since our gurrll likes to match her pets, I will hastily fabricate a seductive bunny costume out of my satiny pink push-up bra, panties, and negligee, polish up my Perspex heels, and find a nice patch of grass in the garden where we can luciously lounge for some photos.

*snaps sugar free gum and shimmes out of thread humming softly to self while planning poses to show off my FRESH pepper!*.


----------



## CobaltBlu

rock_girl said:


> Dang dolls... I've missed so much (you, this thread, the witty banter, and our gurrlll) but I'm glad to see us rallying around our inspiration...nay, our IDOL! [emoji4]
> 
> We got a new dog (for rills), so I'll have to dig out my remaining stock of pink dye for him (which will, ironically, match his pink bunny ears that he wore for Easter).  [emoji235][emoji235][emoji235] Since our gurrll likes to match her pets, I will hastily fabricate a seductive bunny costume out of my satiny pink push-up bra, panties, and negligee, polish up my Perspex heels, and find a nice patch of grass in the garden where we can luciously lounge for some photos.
> 
> *snaps sugar free gum and shimmes out of thread humming softly to self while planning poses to show off my FRESH pepper!*.




Doll, I am sure I speak for all of us when I say we will curvaceously counting the days and sensually, and seductively, sitting by our screens waiting for your return. 

And, don't put it on me guuuurl, but you might also try a national park, bodacious beach, or pumpkin patch for your fun and frisky photo session. Remember to use a cooler to transport your bell pepper, doll.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> He's definitely poppin' some sugar free gum!
> 
> Tweegy, Courtney's original dog was named Bazaar, spelled like the market, not like the adjective.



Ooooh Yeeeeaaah Bazaar



rock_girl said:


> Dang dolls... I've missed so much (you, this thread, the witty banter, and our gurrlll) but I'm glad to see us rallying around our inspiration...nay, our IDOL! [emoji4]
> 
> We got a new dog (for rills), so I'll have to dig out my remaining stock of pink dye for him (which will, ironically, match his pink bunny ears that he wore for Easter).  [emoji235][emoji235][emoji235] Since our gurrll likes to match her pets, I will hastily fabricate a seductive bunny costume out of my satiny pink push-up bra, panties, and negligee, polish up my Perspex heels, and find a nice patch of grass in the garden where we can luciously lounge for some photos.
> 
> *snaps sugar free gum and shimmes out of thread humming softly to self while planning poses to show off my FRESH pepper!*.



Doll, We must still show our guurrl that we still care about her even when shes feeling not so sensual. All dolls need that support, its what our lady of the serpent armband taught us from her schooling in the college of Doug! No price for that education doll!

I concur with Sesssual Principle CB when i say, I'll be feverishly popping my sugar free bubble gum in anticipation of your photos shoot with your beloved to be dyed not a poodle. But to ensure the photos are shot either running, bending over or being carried. This adds the freshness to your bell pepper ensuring it stays FRESH. *Z-snaps*

Maybe even spin around like a tornado honey!!!



CobaltBlu said:


> Doll, I am sure I speak for all of us when I say we will curvaceously counting the days and sensually, and seductively, sitting by our screens waiting for your return.
> 
> And, don't put it on me guuuurl, but you might also try a national park, bodacious beach, or pumpkin patch for your fun and frisky photo session. Remember to use a cooler to transport your bell pepper, doll.




Ah yes a cooler will for sure ensure FRESHness


----------



## Freckles1

rock_girl said:


> Dang dolls... I've missed so much (you, this thread, the witty banter, and our gurrlll) but I'm glad to see us rallying around our inspiration...nay, our IDOL! [emoji4]
> 
> We got a new dog (for rills), so I'll have to dig out my remaining stock of pink dye for him (which will, ironically, match his pink bunny ears that he wore for Easter).  [emoji235][emoji235][emoji235] Since our gurrll likes to match her pets, I will hastily fabricate a seductive bunny costume out of my satiny pink push-up bra, panties, and negligee, polish up my Perspex heels, and find a nice patch of grass in the garden where we can luciously lounge for some photos.
> 
> *snaps sugar free gum and shimmes out of thread humming softly to self while planning poses to show off my FRESH pepper!*.




Rock_girl maybe try frolicking in the rain too....  WET is always a plus!!! [emoji299]&#65039;
Add an umbrella for a twirl or two!!! [emoji97]


----------



## pixiejenna

I just realized we haven't really seen/heard much about Court since she dropped her mom as her agent. She has a porn coming out though, it makes me wonder if this was one of their creative differences they had. Maybe she wanted to do porn but her mom wasn't for it. Other than her porn the last thing we've seen/heard from her is her Monroe tribute. It's been pretty quite beyond those two things.


----------



## ByeKitty

Maybe Courtney will pull a Bobbi Kristina and start dating her new brother! Or maybe he's a little young for her?


----------



## Freckles1

pixiejenna said:


> I just realized we haven't really seen/heard much about Court since she dropped her mom as her agent. She has a porn coming out though, it makes me wonder if this was one of their creative differences they had. Maybe she wanted to do porn but her mom wasn't for it. Other than her porn the last thing we've seen/heard from her is her Monroe tribute. It's been pretty quite beyond those two things.




Do we know who her porn partner or partners are? I know a few names.... [emoji12]
Yep, I bent and snapped [emoji252] meow


----------



## pixiejenna

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe Courtney will pull a Bobbi Kristina and start dating her new brother! Or maybe he's a little young for her?



Lmao that would be hilarious! Her mom would die.







Freckles1 said:


> Do we know who her porn partner or partners are? I know a few names.... [emoji12]
> Yep, I bent and snapped [emoji252] meow



It's a solo video, i don't even know if it's been released yet. She claimed that the video was for private use and was stolen by someone she knew would use it against her lol. It's only going to be released if you sign off on it doll stop trying to pull a Farah (teen mom). I think she also said she was going to donate all the money but naturally didn't specify where.


----------



## Staci_W

There's a five minute leak of her tape online. Just Google her and then select the news option. I'm ashamed to say, I watched it. *hangs head*. Curiosity got me. There's bare breasts but not much else.



 I won't be able to eat ice cream for awhile now though


----------



## Freckles1

pixiejenna said:


> Lmao that would be hilarious! Her mom would die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a solo video, i don't even know if it's been released yet. She claimed that the video was for private use and was stolen by someone she knew would use it against her lol. It's only going to be released if you sign off on it doll stop trying to pull a Farah (teen mom). I think she also said she was going to donate all the money but naturally didn't specify where.







Staci_W said:


> There's a five minute leak of her tape online. Just Google her and then select the news option. I'm ashamed to say, I watched it. *hangs head*. Curiosity got me. There's bare breasts but not much else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to eat ice cream for awhile now though




Alone? Ice cream? Well, I'm going to have to be curious too!!! [emoji250][emoji250][emoji250]


----------



## ByeKitty

Staci_W said:


> There's a five minute leak of her tape online. Just Google her and then select the news option. I'm ashamed to say, I watched it. *hangs head*. Curiosity got me. There's bare breasts but not much else.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to eat ice cream for awhile now though



Geez my curiousity got the best of me... Well, isn't she sensual!!


----------



## Staci_W

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe Courtney will pull a Bobbi Kristina and start dating her new brother! Or maybe he's a little young for her?



I think they are the type if family that would be ok sharing


----------



## tweegy

Staci_W said:


> I think they are the type if family that would be ok sharing


Yep. whats a hot oil back rub among siblings??


----------



## Staci_W

tweegy said:


> Yep. whats a hot oil back rub among siblings??



Apparently you didn't watch the video. I'm thinking soft serve ice cream drip among siblings.


----------



## tweegy

Staci_W said:


> Apparently you didn't watch the video. I'm thinking soft serve ice cream drip among siblings.




[emoji81]nah I didn't but now that I hear there's ice cream involved ..


----------



## Freckles1

Girlfriends! I'm worried about our girlfriend!!! We may need to talk to her about wearing a bra to sleep in!!!! The clear straps don't seem to be doing their job!!!! 
I do like chocolate ice cream!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I'm thinking, that's a parody, right?


----------



## Freckles1

[emoji12][emoji252][emoji252][emoji252][emoji252][emoji252][emoji252][emoji252]


----------



## tweegy

Tsk tsk, Dolls we are trying to help our lady keep her bell pepper FRESH. How can we do that if she's on the 2nd page??

*Feverishly and  whisps fuzzy cape over shoulder, pouts and hastily struts towards box wearing pink fuzzy heels*


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Tsk tsk, Dolls we are trying to help our lady keep her bell pepper FRESH. How can we do that if she's on the 2nd page??
> 
> *Feverishly and  whisps fuzzy cape over shoulder, pouts and hastily struts towards box wearing pink fuzzy heels*




Well she cannot be on the 2nd page. No no!
We may need to do more investigating.....
What kind of ice cream was that? What other props are involved? Does she have enough gum? Lollipops? Popsicles?


----------



## tweegy

We need to ensure the gum is always ALWAYS free of sugar ladies!!


----------



## Staci_W

Vanilla soft serve. It was very soft indeed, and melty, and phallic, and drippy. It looked like sugar free ice cream to me.  No other props. Just her gigantic chest smothered in ice cream.


----------



## Freckles1

Staci_W said:


> Vanilla soft serve. It was very soft indeed, and melty, and phallic, and drippy. It looked like sugar free ice cream to me.  No other props. Just her gigantic chest smothered in ice cream.




Well our doll is going to have to do more than that to keep a FRESH audience!!!!


----------



## tweegy

No! No vanilla! Too drab! We need a strawberry flavor [emoji182][emoji527]


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:


> No! No vanilla! Too drab! We need a strawberry flavor [emoji182][emoji527]




How about scrumptious strawberry?  Or FRESH ripe peach? 

Since our girl is a class act, what if we upgrade her soft serve to frozen custard...?!?  Same fat free frozen delight but just a touch creamier and richer. [emoji8]


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Reality star Courtney Stodden is spotted leaving a Starbucks in Beverly Hills, California on May 7, 2015.


----------



## Staci_W

She's covered  

Someone thinks they are Marilyn, but that's better than some of the other things she's aspired to be. Can we get the message to her that Marilyn didn't wear those hideous shoes?


----------



## Freckles1

I like it. Doll is looking snazzy!!! Gotta trade the handbag in though. If Court wants to go the Marilyn route we need to help her accessorize!!!! Maybe a vintage clutch? With sugar free gum of course!


----------



## redney

Staci_W said:


> She's covered
> 
> Someone thinks they are Marilyn, but that's better than some of the other things she's aspired to be. Can we get the message to her that Marilyn didn't wear those hideous shoes?



You took the words right out of my mouth! 

What is blurred on her back? A bad tramp stamp?


----------



## Freckles1

rock_girl said:


> How about scrumptious strawberry?  Or FRESH ripe peach?
> 
> Since our girl is a class act, what if we upgrade her soft serve to frozen custard...?!?  Same fat free frozen delight but just a touch creamier and richer. [emoji8]




Rock_girl she heard you loud and clear! That's why she headed to Starbucks and went all conservative on us!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Model Courtney Stodden attends the world premiere of "UNITY" at the DGA Theater on June 24, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## redney

Ahem. Model??


----------



## yajaira

she looks like gaga and is she on prescription medications her eyes look like it


----------



## NYC Chicky

Or that American idol contestant (not winner) kelly I think with the goofy personality


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow she is really trying to class up her image. Now if we can only get her to loose the stripper shoes and maybe keep her elastic band pants covered up we are in great shape.  Ita with you dolls she is totally trying to channel Marilyn Monroe, which makes me nervous for her future.  I also wonder what's going with  Doug last we heard they were trying to reconcile, she hasn't been pictured with him lately.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow she's is clothed!!! &#128561; 
And doesn't look half bad .,


----------



## sabrunka

Glad that she's covering up more, but she looks way older than she is.  If I hadn't heard of her and was to guess her age, I'd say she looks mid-40's.


----------



## Staci_W

Right down to those oddly arched Marilyn brows.


----------



## Sasha2012

*courtneyastodden* Pool party ready!!!!! #4th #4thofjuly #summer #fourthofjuly #fireworks #weekend 












via instagram


----------



## tweegy

And our girl is back!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> And our girl is back!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




She is in fine form thank goodness!!


----------



## Staci_W

My breasts hurt looking at hers.


----------



## pittcat

Those boobs are so awful! It's like my eyes didn't know what was going on in the first pic and didn't know where to focus because nothing is where it should be!


----------



## tweegy

Let the FRESH bell peppers rain dolls!!

[emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527] (I'm aware those aren't bell peppers but they look FRESH)


----------



## chowlover2

Court must have " skotchguarded " the bell pepper to keep it fresh! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Freckles1

I'm feeling patriotic.


----------



## Tivo

She's trying to channel Marilyn. To be honest she's got the eyes down.


----------



## tweegy

She felt the energy and inspiration channeled by our floor flashes!


----------



## coconutsboston

Nothing is right about those pics! I like the clothed Marilyn attempt better!


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> She felt the energy and inspiration channeled by our floor flashes!




Yes she did!!! What Other sassy vibes can we send our girl to keep her "in the mood" tweegy?


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Yes she did!!! What Other sassy vibes can we send our girl to keep her "in the mood" tweegy?




i am bringing out the pink poodle and doing a seductive victory lap around my block on my best tip jar heels, short hoochie cutters, demure see through shirt while chewing sugar free bubblegum in a sexy, provocative manner
she is such an inspiration!


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> i am bringing out the pink poodle and doing a seductive victory lap around my block on my best tip jar heels, short hoochie cutters, demure see through shirt while chewing sugar free bubblegum in a sexy, provocative manner
> she is such an inspiration!




Pukasonqo I like it!!! 
I have been at dive champs all and and am very sweaty. I may have to do a triple Lindy into the pool ( think Rodney Dangerfield) and then try to sexily do the backstroke.....
Alas I do not have Courtney's style when it comes to swim suits.... I may have to work on that situation
But I will channel our doll's mojo while practicing my stroke!!


----------



## littlerock

Staci_W said:


> She's covered
> 
> Someone thinks they are Marilyn, but that's better than some of the other things she's aspired to be. Can we get the message to her that Marilyn didn't wear those hideous shoes?



She almost had it!! If only some ballet flats were worn.. or loafers.


----------



## candy2100

tweegy said:


> Let the FRESH bell peppers rain dolls!!
> 
> [emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527][emoji527] (I'm aware those aren't bell peppers but they look FRESH)




Thanks for the lols!


----------



## creighbaby

Damn, her breasts arrive 10 minutes before she does.


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Pukasonqo I like it!!!
> I have been at dive champs all and and am very sweaty. I may have to do a triple Lindy into the pool ( think Rodney Dangerfield) and then try to sexily do the backstroke.....
> Alas I do not have Courtney's style when it comes to swim suits.... I may have to work on that situation
> But I will channel our doll's mojo while practicing my stroke!!




don't forget to enter the pool sexily and splash some water (strategically stretching and showing those perky boobs)
maybe wear a white string bikini with no lining to show your assets


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Pukasonqo I like it!!!
> I have been at dive champs all and and am very sweaty. I may have to do a triple Lindy into the pool ( think Rodney Dangerfield) and then try to sexily do the backstroke.....
> Alas I do not have Courtney's style when it comes to swim suits.... I may have to work on that situation
> But I will channel our doll's mojo while practicing my stroke!!



Doll perhaps a sultry spritzing??

In encouraging our fair maiden in her renewed passion! I have opted to let not one but BOTH of my bra straps slither down my shoulders flirtatiously.. and I will NOT readjust them..


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> don't forget to enter the pool sexily and splash some water (strategically stretching and showing those perky boobs)
> maybe wear a white string bikini with no lining to show your assets







tweegy said:


> Doll perhaps a sultry spritzing??
> 
> 
> 
> In encouraging our fair maiden in her renewed passion! I have opted to let not one but BOTH of my bra straps slither down my shoulders flirtatiously.. and I will NOT readjust them..




Wonderful ideas ladies! 
Maybe one of our ladies could incorporate all of this rain we've been having into a sexy moment.... Thinking white t shirt, no bra....
What else can be done for our Courtney?


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Wonderful ideas ladies!
> Maybe one of our ladies could incorporate all of this rain we've been having into a sexy moment.... Thinking white t shirt, no bra....
> What else can be done for our Courtney?




[emoji102]

Yall got rain too?!

Doll I thought it was just us having earthly wet tee shirt contests


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> [emoji102]
> 
> Yall got rain too?!
> 
> Doll I thought it was just us having earthly wet tee shirt contests




[emoji12] maybe the heavens have something in the works tweegy.... For the saucy girls...


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> [emoji12] maybe the heavens have something in the works tweegy.... For the saucy girls...



Indeed, goes to show maybe they want us to be our FRESH sultry selves


----------



## Echoes

You've all heard of tight fitting clothes that look like they're painted on, right?

Apparently Trampelina took that a step farther at ComicCon.


----------



## Freckles1

Echoes said:


> You've all heard of tight fitting clothes that look like they're painted on, right?
> 
> Apparently Trampelina took that a step farther at ComicCon.




Uh oh... That type of clothing does NOT help with freshness.....


----------



## pittcat

Oh my... It's not even good body paint it is cracking all over her boobs


----------



## tweegy

Maybe her FRESHness was cracking the paint??


----------



## Staci_W

Echoes said:


> You've all heard of tight fitting clothes that look like they're painted on, right?
> 
> Apparently Trampelina took that a step farther at ComicCon.



Pictures?


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Maybe her FRESHness was cracking the paint??




Oh tweegy you always look on the bright side!! Glass half full dear!! I like it!!


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Oh tweegy you always look on the bright side!! Glass half full dear!! I like it!!




Just the way out lucite heeled queen taught us doll


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden arrived at Comic-Con on Friday dressed as Captain Marvel.
Although 'dressed' might be a bit of a stretch. 

The 20-year-old's extremely revealing costume was about 95 per cent body paint.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-body-paint-promotes-PETA.html#ixzz3fiJjofNt


----------



## tweegy

Uuummmmmmm uuuuuhhh........

Yes as I said the paint was OBviously cracking due to her excessive FRESHness mhm


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Uuummmmmmm uuuuuhhh........
> 
> Yes as I said the paint was OBviously cracking due to her excessive FRESHness mhm




Just being Wonder Woman ALONE will crack that paint!!! Add the FRESHness, and well, double crack!!


----------



## usmcwifey

She looks BAD....no one in their 20's should look this old [emoji47]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

On the plus side her boobs look less painful than they used to.


----------



## Vidarose

It looks like she has a small bulge in the first two pics&#128513;


----------



## bernacular

Eew...

No. Just... No.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> On the plus side her boobs look less painful than they used to.




that could be the blue paint that makes them look fresh!
on the other hand our girl needs to get the freshness back into her face


----------



## bag-mania

I'm sure she had many a nerd all hot and bothered at ComicCon. They would want to point out to her all the inaccuracies she had in her WW costume.


----------



## Jcave12

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure she had many a nerd all hot and bothered at ComicCon. They would want to point out to her all the inaccuracies she had in her WW costume.


I think she's  supposed to be Captain Marvel, not WW.


----------



## Freckles1

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure she had many a nerd all hot and bothered at ComicCon. They would want to point out to her all the inaccuracies she had in her WW costume.




Ha!!! I bet you're right bag-mania!!
Yep I honestly don't know "who" she is supposed to be, but I'm sure the ComicCon fellas knew it and didn't like it. Even with her FRESH bosom!!!


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Just being Wonder Woman ALONE will crack that paint!!! Add the FRESHness, and well, double crack!!


Exactly..I read the warning on a body paint container and it specifically says "Caution: Do not use if your bell peppers are FRESH"

Courtney... always the rebel....



usmcwifey said:


> She looks FRESH....no one in their 20's should look this FRESH [emoji47]


I know doll...I know...


----------



## BPC

Two words come to mind every time I see pictures of her; 1. Dirty 2. STD 

She's just nasty.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know how this girl's mom can be at all proud of her....she has nothing to be proud of. Aside from the fact of her being constantly exposed and craving attention, I know she's only 20 but she's still accomplished absolutely nothing.....She is taking no special schooling, hasn't even picked up any trades, attracts all the wrong kind of attention, and if she does have money from the reality show(s)that she's been on, she's done nothing with that money to give back to the public in real sense.....and she is so young to have already chosen her path that she basically wants to be a sex idol for the rest of her life, if not a porn star. (And sorry to be graphic---I use the word "sex idol" and not "porn star" for her because I'm not sure if she's officially come out with a video yet. She could be one of those people who protests over and over again that they're not a porn star, all the while, attending sex functions and flashing themselves naked on magazines.) But, what I mean is, what are her parents thinking???? Surely, they cannot be proud of this?


----------



## Staci_W

mcb100 said:


> I don't know how this girl's mom can be at all proud of her....she has nothing to be proud of. Aside from the fact of her being constantly exposed and craving attention, I know she's only 20 but she's still accomplished absolutely nothing.....She is taking no special schooling, hasn't even picked up any trades, attracts all the wrong kind of attention, and if she does have money from the reality show(s)that she's been on, she's done nothing with that money to give back to the public in real sense.....and she is so young to have already chosen her path that she basically wants to be a sex idol for the rest of her life, if not a porn star. (And sorry to be graphic---I use the word "sex idol" and not "porn star" for her because I'm not sure if she's officially come out with a video yet. She could be one of those people who protests over and over again that they're not a porn star, all the while, attending sex functions and flashing themselves naked on magazines.) But, what I mean is, what are her parents thinking???? Surely, they cannot be proud of this?



She did a solo video. Does that qualify for porn star?


----------



## dangerouscurves

This woman is so gross I can't even. There are many other pornstars who look classier than this train wreck. I think when god distributed shame she went to the bathroom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..so gross..


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> This woman is so gross I can't even. There are many other pornstars who look classier than this train wreck. I think when god distributed shame she went to the bathroom.




but she was first in line for sauciness and freshness!

on a serious note, my son and his gf are both 20, our girl leaves said gf looking like a toddler...she is the oldest looking 20 yr old i've seen! and i agree, she has nothing of substance going on. her parents failed her big time

off to take the pink poodle for a stroll, would love to give homage to our girl's daring "outfit" but no way i can do it myself! so it will be short hoochie cutters, a fake (pink) fur coat and ugg boots (freezing here in sydney), stay fresh you all!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> but she was first in line for sauciness and freshness!
> 
> on a serious note, my son and his gf are both 20, our girl leaves said gf looking like a toddler...she is the oldest looking 20 yr old i've seen! and i agree, she has nothing of substance going on. her parents failed her big time
> 
> off to take the pink poodle for a stroll, would love to give homage to our girl's daring "outfit" but no way i can do it myself! so it will be short hoochie cutters, a fake (pink) fur coat and ugg boots (freezing here in sydney), stay fresh you all!




Doll of course you can't rock that.... None of us here is as FRESH as her to rock that... I wouldn't even embarrass myself to even try...[emoji17]


----------



## Echoes

Didn't her Mom create her?  Or at least encourage and support the creation?









(Creation as in that infamous Bavarian doctor.)


----------



## zen1965

tweegy said:


> Exactly..I read the warning on a body paint container and it specifically says "Caution: Do not use if your bell peppers are FRESH"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL 
That comment made my day. Thanks, Tweegy.


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> but she was first in line for sauciness and freshness!
> 
> on a serious note, my son and his gf are both 20, our girl leaves said gf looking like a toddler...she is the oldest looking 20 yr old i've seen! and i agree, she has nothing of substance going on. her parents failed her big time
> 
> off to take the pink poodle for a stroll, would love to give homage to our girl's daring "outfit" but no way i can do it myself! so it will be short hoochie cutters, a fake (pink) fur coat and ugg boots (freezing here in sydney), stay fresh you all!




Guurrrl I love a pink fur coat, uggs and  short shorts!!! Looking good doll!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

That outfit needed an armband. 

*pops sugar free gum*


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:


> Maybe her FRESHness was cracking the paint??





Freckles1 said:


> Oh tweegy you always look on the bright side!! Glass half full dear!! I like it!!



I like the way you think dolls!  Glass half full and fresh to death.

I'm off to find some body paint of my own... If I applied enough layers of watercolors and stayed dry, would it work?!?  Snaps sugar free gum thoughtfully and lusciously... 



CobaltBlu said:


> That outfit needed an armband.
> 
> 
> 
> *pops sugar free gum*



Most definitely!!


----------



## tweegy

zen1965 said:


> LOL
> That comment made my day. Thanks, Tweegy.



[emoji527]



CobaltBlu said:


> That outfit needed an armband.
> 
> 
> 
> *pops sugar free gum*




Doll are you critiquing her FRESHness?? [emoji52] 


*conditions bra straps*


----------



## tweegy

rock_girl said:


> I like the way you think dolls!  Glass half full and fresh to death.
> 
> I'm off to find some body paint of my own... If I applied enough layers of watercolors and stayed dry, would it work?!?  Snaps sugar free gum thoughtfully and lusciously...
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely!!




Doll just remember, anyone can be fresh. But it take true skill to be FRESH [emoji6]


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Guurrrl I love a pink fur coat, uggs and  short shorts!!! Looking good doll!!




thank you and our inspiration, our real grl
keep fresh!


----------



## coconutsboston

This is probably old potatoes...errr bell peppers?  But I just saw on Reality TV Exes where she had been attempting to design a lingerie line.  She said she wanted it to be "natural", like you could come home after a long day and take your clothes off and still look hot.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

coconutsboston said:


> This is probably old potatoes...errr bell peppers?  But I just saw on Reality TV Exes where she had been attempting to design a lingerie line.  She said she wanted it to be "natural", like you could come home after a long day and take your clothes off and still look hot.


Nuh uh. After a long day the last thing on my mind is if my lingerie looks hot. I want a shower and get out my way.


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Nuh uh. After a long day the last thing on my mind is if my lingerie looks hot. I want a shower and get out my way.




there you are, thinking like our grl, everything must come off!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> there you are, thinking like our grl, everything must come off!




And the bell pepper comes out?


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> And the bell pepper comes out?




sure it does, it has to be kept fresh!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> sure it does, it has to be kept fresh!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thingofbeauty said:


> Nuh uh. After a long day the last thing on my mind is if my lingerie looks hot. I want a shower and get out my way.



Same here. Shower, fat pants, and drop a couple F bombs if the day has been heinous.


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> This is probably old potatoes...errr bell peppers?  But I just saw on Reality TV Exes where she had been attempting to design a lingerie line.  She said she wanted it to be "natural", like you could come home after a long day and take your clothes off and still look hot.


woo this will surely liven up flirty floor flashes!! 



Thingofbeauty said:


> And the bell pepper comes out?



Long as its FRESH doll...long as it's FRESH


----------



## Thingofbeauty

tweegy said:


> woo this will surely liven up flirty floor flashes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Long as its FRESH doll...long as it's FRESH


You guys are killing me


----------



## Freckles1

Away FRESH always!!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Freckles1 said:


> Away FRESH always!!!!!


Dead! 

DEAD!


----------



## rock_girl

*runs into room - adjusts serpent arm band and smooths out diaphanous dolly*

Dolls!  Word on the street (Court's website) is that our grrrl has signed with the record label Rick Kid Mafia! 

Nothing like a new venture to maintain ones freshness...


----------



## CobaltBlu

rock_girl said:


> *runs into room - adjusts serpent arm band and smooths out diaphanous dolly*
> 
> Dolls!  Word on the street (Court's website) is that our grrrl has signed with the record label Rick Kid Mafia!
> 
> Nothing like a new venture to maintain ones freshness...




*graps pink dye and lasciviously licks luscious popsicle* 

Doll, thanks for the update. Her new website is very restrained....

STOP THE PRESS!!!   http://www.courtneystodden.com/store.html
There is an apparel store coming in September!!
Stripper Boots, kitten heels, serpent armbands!!!*  

*faints*




*I am just imagining and dreaming, dolls. It may not incude these essentials


----------



## ByeKitty

*lusciously adjusts clear bra straps*
LOVELY NEWS DOLL


----------



## coconutsboston

CobaltBlu said:


> *graps pink dye and lasciviously licks luscious popsicle*
> 
> Doll, thanks for the update. Her new website is very restrained....
> 
> STOP THE PRESS!!!   http://www.courtneystodden.com/store.html
> There is an apparel store coming in September!!
> Stripper Boots, kitten heels, serpent armbands!!!*
> 
> *faints*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am just imagining and dreaming, dolls. It may not incude these essentials


Speaking of drawers, hang on to yours!  

Disclaimer:  Link is NSFW (go ahead, feign shock!) and I'm just going to leave it here in lieu of posting the pics...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Comic-wearing-body-paint-promotes-PETA.html   If it's already been posted then it will be a little pink dose of recollection!  

*Goes back to shining my Lucite heels*


----------



## Freckles1

I am twirling my hair and trying on my new leopard stilettos whilst dyeing the poodle.... I am making my way to the gas station for more sugar free gum...Please please open the online store soon!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

please do open the store! i will be practicing popping sugar free gum bubbles in a sultry manner so i can go and strut my stuff in my tip jar heels like the pro i am!
will be busy this afternoon touching up the pink poodle's fur follow by sexily getting myself all wet with the garden hose, need to improve in those wet skin, wet tee and arched back poses


----------



## CobaltBlu

coconutsboston said:


> Speaking of drawers, hang on to yours!
> 
> Disclaimer:  Link is NSFW (go ahead, feign shock!) and I'm just going to leave it here in lieu of posting the pics...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Comic-wearing-body-paint-promotes-PETA.html   If it's already been posted then it will be a little pink dose of recollection!
> 
> *Goes back to shining my Lucite heels*



we did see this a while back, but it looks like our girl has a little something....extra in the bootie shot.  I cant look any more, but its a little weird back there...


----------



## coconutsboston

^^I was thinking that about the front picture (lower geographical region)!  

Not sure I've ever seen pasties quite  THAT big!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

*courtneyastodden* DUCT TAPE BIKINI








*courtneyastodden* DUCT TAPE BIKINI







*courtneyastodden *Get a personally signed roll of my #PurpleDuctTape while supplies last at courtneystodden.com/store #FoxNewsHatesDuctTape &#128520; #purpledevil 








*courtneyastodden* Read my thoughts about Pamela Anderson here on my website http://courtneystodden.com/blog-baywatch.html &#65039; #Baywatch 







*courtneyastodden* Hey&#65039; please go to courtneystodden.com to unlock your very own signed #courtneyastodden HQ photograph







*courtneyastodden* Sunning








*courtneyastodden* Sun bun






via instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

I hope she's totally shaved around the coochie area before that duct tape photoshoot, because it's gonna hurt like a MF when it's taken off.


----------



## shiny_things




----------



## Chloe_chick999

Dolls I'm going to lustfully let go of my clear bra straps because it's obvi that the way to go now is duct tape straps! If you don't friskily jump on the bandwagon and miss out, then don't put it on me gurls! (Unsteadily sashays out of thread)


----------



## pukasonqo

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Dolls I'm going to lustfully let go of my clear bra straps because it's obvi that the way to go now is duct tape straps! If you don't friskily jump on the bandwagon and miss out, then don't put it on me gurls! (Unsteadily sashays out of thread)




need to get a full brazilian and wrangle the electrician for his tape.... he is sort of cute so the frolicking possibilities are endless
but i will my lucite clad foot down at the granny undies!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Dolls I'm going to lustfully let go of my clear bra straps because it's obvi that the way to go now is duct tape straps! If you don't friskily jump on the bandwagon and miss out, then don't put it on me gurls! (Unsteadily sashays out of thread)







pukasonqo said:


> need to get a full brazilian and wrangle the electrician for his tape.... he is sort of cute so the frolicking possibilities are endless
> but i will my lucite clad foot down at the granny undies!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

I wonder if painter's tape will have the same sultry results...


----------



## Staci_W

I'd like to see scotch tape.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Who is she? I've never heard of her before. Googled pics of her... Why is she wearing stripper shows in public?


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> I wonder if painter's tape will have the same sultry results...




It will fall off too easily doll.... Unless that's your intent [emoji12]


----------



## MCF

The duct tape! That has to hurt!


----------



## ByeKitty

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Who is she? I've never heard of her before. Googled pics of her... Why is she wearing stripper shows in public?



She was married to A-list actor Doug Hutchison, and now she's mostly known for being FRESH


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> She was married to A-list actor Doug Hutchison, and now she's mostly known for being FRESH



Dead! DEAD! 

Even if she's waxed smoother than a baby's butt that tape will HURT like a mofo when it's pulled off. What is WRONG with this girl!???!


----------



## tweegy

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Who is she? I've never heard of her before. Googled pics of her... Why is she wearing stripper shows in public?




Mindy doll, you've been missing out on the ....A wonder of the world! And we're here to help you make up for lost time! Feel free to step back to the beginning of this glorious journey our Lady of flirtatious wonder has set us upon and revisit the start of the thread. 

But basically, what you need to do is ensure that your bubblegum is always pop-a-licious and strawberry flavored, your poodle is always dyed pink, your serpent arm band is always adjusted, your heels are always lucite, and always ALWAYS let your red bell peppers be FRESH!! 

Don't worry doll, its never too late to learn the skills of the flirty floor flash wednesdays! 



Freckles1 said:


> It will fall off too easily doll.... Unless that's your intent [emoji12]



Duct Tape cant contain all this FRESH doll...It can't!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

creighbaby said:


> Damn, her breasts arrive 10 minutes before she does.


Just read this! Terrible but true! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## pukasonqo

our lady of flirtatious wonder, love it!
our lady of eternal bell pepper freshness does not have the same ring to it, well done tweegy, we can now follow john oliver's example and start our own, tax exempted church!


----------



## Sasha2012

*courtneyastodden* Breakfast in bed on national waffle day  #happynationalwaffleday #nationalwaffleday 









*courtneyastodden* Midnight snack  #mood








*courtneyastodden* Last navy bra & skirt post... I swear








*courtneyastodden* "Beneath the makeup and behind the smile I am just a girl who wishes for the world" #MM 








*courtneyastodden* Hey Instagram






via instagram


----------



## baglover1973

ICK! is she "trying" to look like Marilyn Monroe? If so Fail!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

baglover1973 said:


> ICK! is she "trying" to look like Marilyn Monroe? If so Fail!


It looks like she's had plastic surgery to do so.

This girl is what happens when every adult failed you when you were growing up


----------



## Chloe_chick999

What a waste of waffles, lol. At least our gurl didn't use syrup.


----------



## Freckles1

Sasha2012 said:


> *courtneyastodden* Breakfast in bed on national waffle day  #happynationalwaffleday #nationalwaffleday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *courtneyastodden* Midnight snack  #mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *courtneyastodden* Last navy bra & skirt post... I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *courtneyastodden* "Beneath the makeup and behind the smile I am just a girl who wishes for the world" #MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *courtneyastodden* Hey Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Too many waffles doll!!!


----------



## amoxie92

Hahaha, I think she looks better as Marilyn...


----------



## Freckles1

amoxie92 said:


> Hahaha, I think she looks better as Marilyn...




Me too


----------



## Staci_W

The waffles were quite unexpected. Is there a national bell pepper day?  If not can we make one?


----------



## chowlover2

Wafflicious!


----------



## pukasonqo

staci_w said:


> the waffles were quite unexpected. Is there a national bell pepper day?  If not can we make one?




+1


----------



## KatsBags

Thingofbeauty said:


> This girl is what happens when every adult failed you when you were growing up



This statement should be the title of this thread!

 Sad but so very true!


----------



## baglover1973

Thingofbeauty said:


> It looks like she's had plastic surgery to do so.
> 
> This girl is what happens when every adult failed you when you were growing up



Amen girl....


----------



## MCF

Did she get a nose job? it looks different in these pictures.


----------



## NovemberRain

As much as I adore this thread, am I the only one who thinks things aren't going to end well for her?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NovemberRain said:


> As much as I adore this thread, am I the only one who thinks things aren't going to end well for her?


I do too. She isn't self aware enough to realise she has been failed and used by everyone around her and she seems willing to do anything for attention. That is a deadly combination.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Instagram

*courtneyastodden* Happy birthday to me #birthdaygirl #21stbirthday









*courtneyastodden* Almost 21! #wink 








*courtneyastodden* Trying to take a timed selfie ... it might help to actually turn the timer ON








courtneyastodden Bed bug #nomakeup #lazy tomorrow's my birthday! Getting beauty sleep today  #21st birthday









*courtneyastodden* Mmmmmmmmmuah!








*courtneyastodden* When you're posing in the grass with a bunch of bugs but still trying to look good


----------



## artjen

What does she do for a living?  What does she do that's worthwhile. Something to be proud of?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been in the spotlight since she was 16-years-old.

And now the famed teen bride, Courtney Stodden, is finally 21.

The buxom blonde celebrated her milestone birthday with her husband Doug Hutchison, 55, at Warwick night club in Hollywood on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Doug-Hutchison-55-LA.html#ixzz3kK02GKUi


----------



## Echoes

More like 41.

And not the good side of 41.


----------



## ByeKitty

So if Jayne Mansfield was the "poor man's Monroe", then what is she?


----------



## pukasonqo

the kartrashian's long lost blonde fifth sister?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been in the spotlight since she was 16-years-old.
> 
> And now the famed teen bride, Courtney Stodden, is finally 21.
> 
> The buxom blonde celebrated her milestone birthday with her husband Doug Hutchison, 55, at Warwick night club in Hollywood on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Doug-Hutchison-55-LA.html#ixzz3kK02GKUi





I can see some nipple in some of the pictures.


----------



## yajaira

Wow she looks like shes in her 40s and she needs a nose job


----------



## Echoes

pukasonqo said:


> the kartrashian's long lost blonde fifth sister?




This one may be tragically misguided, but even I wouldn't insult her to that level.


----------



## Freckles1

Our doll may be slipping a bit...
She definitely needs some new sugar free gum!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Doug looks kind of sickly in these photos. I don't remember him having such shadows under his eyes before.


----------



## mcb100

I'm wondering if that's really an undercut that she's going on with her hair now, or if her hair broke off at the bottom. I'm still a light blond now, but I'm saying this because years ago my hair was professionally bleached platinum and my hair broke off right in the bottom-back of my head, and it looked exactly like that (the undercut part, not the Marilyn inspired updo she keeps doing.). Me thinks if she was open to being a medium blond or a darker blond, she would have nicer hair. Although, this is Courtney, so that's the least of her worries....before we get her better hair we need to get her life goals & morals.


----------



## Staci_W

Doug looks rough.


----------



## ByeKitty

Staci_W said:


> Doug looks rough.



Ok so my friends and I sometimes say "Al is een gezegde nog zo raar, als het rijmt dan is het waar" (which means something like "As strange as a saying may seem, if it rhymes it's true"). Doug looks rough, you guys!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

There's no way she's 21. LOL nope, don't believe it.


----------



## katiel00

Maybe Doug can use some of Courtneys makeup to cover those bags. But realistically I feel bad for the guy.... Dude looks haggard!!


----------



## bonjourErin

Holy. Did she just get massive plastic surgery to look like Marilyn Monroe? Good lord. She looks like she's over 40 now...


----------



## pukasonqo

off to get some sugar-free strawberry bubble gum, will try to stay FRESH, but you guys must admit that, sometimes, our girl makes it hard to stay truth to her cause (or curse)! i draw a gracefully pimk line at leggings as pants!!


----------



## redney

Dolls. In retrospect, it's rilly not a good idea to let your 16 year old daughter marry some washed up 51 year old actor. Let this be a lesson to all the future famewhoring momagers out there.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...een-bride-mom-regrets-controversial-marriage/

*Courtney Stodden&#8217;s Momager Regrets Allowing Her To Marry Doug Hutchison &#8211; Claims He Has Done &#8216;Horrible&#8217; Things*
  Sexy Courtney Stodden shocked the world when her parents gave her their blessing to marry her 51-year-old boyfriend when she was just 16. But as the cult fave celebrates her 21st birthday today, her mother spoke exclusively with RadarOnline.com and reveals that their relationship is so broken that she actually regrets signing the permission slip for the controversial marriage!

  Krista Stodden, the former teen bride&#8217;s momager, was by her side when she moved to Hollywood after marrying Green Mile actor Doug Hutchison, who she met online. While her young daughter has run the gauntlet from nude photos to a sex tape and even a trial separation from Hutchison, she was there to guide her the entire way. But now, Krista insists she&#8217;s done.

  &#8220;Courtney is turning 21 and this will be the first time in my life that I have not been with my daughter on her birthday. Things are still very icy between us and I have not talked to her since she and I went our separate ways,&#8221; Krista told Radar.

  After a slew of reality show appearances, Stodden has been relatively low key since reconciling with Hutchison, and her mother has moved on with a new husband. But the two aren&#8217;t speaking, according to Krista.

  &#8220;I believe there are external influences without any names being said,&#8221; Krista told Radar. &#8220;I do not believe mothers and daughters should be separated.&#8221;

  &#8220;I think that if a husband can see that there are problems between his wife and her mother I believe he should stay out of the situation,&#8221; Krista continued, calling out Hutchison. &#8220;There are some really horrible things that he has done to me since she and I have not been speaking that will be very hard to ever forget about.&#8221;

  In 2011, Hutchison and Stodden tied the knot in a Vegas ceremony with her mother&#8217;s consent, a move that she says she now regrets.

  &#8220;I do take full responsibility, however because I am the one that did sign the paper for her to marry this man,&#8221; Krista admitted. &#8220;If I had to do it all over again I cannot tell you if I would be signing that paper.&#8221;

  Krista, who has started her own management company, Krista Keller Talent Management, and is representing stars like award-winning TV talk show host John Kerwin, told Radar that she is distraught over the situation with Stodden.

  &#8220;I encourage husbands to not divide but encourage a healthy relationship between mother and daughter,&#8221; she insisted. &#8220;And it is not unusual for mothers and daughters to occasionally have their disagreements. Maybe he just doesn&#8217;t know any better.&#8221;

  &#8220;I really do miss her. I am not sure what is going to change us not speaking. I worked so hard when I was managing her and I learned a lot so I will be grateful for that experience. I have handed it over to God because when you are separated from your daughter that is a big thing to try to deal with on your own.&#8221;

  But Krista told Radar that she hasn&#8217;t given up hope for a reconciliation.

  &#8220;Our professional relationship unfortunately got in the way of our mother-daughter relationship,&#8221; she explained. &#8220;I&#8217;m hoping when Courtney gets a little older she will understand that I will continue to pray for Courtney and I to someday be able to speak and have a loving mother and daughter relationship. I am blessed to have three daughters and four grandchildren, but when there is one child missing out of your family it can be very sad and heartbreaking.&#8221;

  Ultimately, she said she believes Hutchison is standing in the way: &#8220;That&#8217;s what makes it so difficult is that he loves the way things are right now he has my daughter all to himself. She and I were so close and I think that really bothered him.&#8221;


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Doug looks kind of sickly in these photos. I don't remember him having such shadows under his eyes before.




He may be worried that now that she's "21", she may trade him in for a fresher bell pepper...


----------



## ByeKitty

coconutsboston said:


> He may be worried that now that she's "21", she may trade him in for a fresher bell pepper...



I can think of a thousand things that are more fresh than Doug!


----------



## Antonia

*Why is she so desperately trying to emulate Marilyn Monroe?  *


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pukasonqo said:


> the kartrashian's long lost blonde fifth sister?



she makes the kardashians look classy


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Antonia said:


> *Why is she so desperately trying to emulate Marilyn Monroe?  *



my question exactly... you should see her instagram, she posts a lot about Marilyn.


----------



## pukasonqo

LouboutinHottie said:


> my question exactly... you should see her instagram, she posts a lot about Marilyn.




lilo is another disaster that identifies with marilyn...


----------



## dooneybaby

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been in the spotlight since she was 16-years-old.
> 
> And now the famed teen bride, Courtney Stodden, is finally 21.
> 
> The buxom blonde celebrated her milestone birthday with her husband Doug Hutchison, 55, at Warwick night club in Hollywood on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Doug-Hutchison-55-LA.html#ixzz3kK02GKUi


I haven't been following this thread, so forgive me if I ask...
She's still married to this guy? A thought they split.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pukasonqo said:


> lilo is another disaster that identifies with marilyn...



God I am not surprised.... I feel like a lot of girls who are "lost souls" tend to identify with Marilyn... She just has that appeal.


----------



## AshTx.1

redney said:


> Dolls. In retrospect, it's rilly not a good idea to let your 16 year old daughter marry some washed up 51 year old actor. Let this be a lesson to all the future famewhoring momagers out there.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...een-bride-mom-regrets-controversial-marriage/
> 
> 
> *Courtney Stoddens Momager Regrets Allowing Her To Marry Doug Hutchison  Claims He Has Done Horrible Things*
> Sexy Courtney Stodden shocked the world when her parents gave her their blessing to marry her 51-year-old boyfriend when she was just 16. But as the cult fave celebrates her 21st birthday today, her mother spoke exclusively with RadarOnline.com and reveals that their relationship is so broken that she actually regrets signing the permission slip for the controversial marriage!
> 
> Krista Stodden, the former teen brides momager, was by her side when she moved to Hollywood after marrying Green Mile actor Doug Hutchison, who she met online. While her young daughter has run the gauntlet from nude photos to a sex tape and even a trial separation from Hutchison, she was there to guide her the entire way. But now, Krista insists shes done.
> 
> Courtney is turning 21 and this will be the first time in my life that I have not been with my daughter on her birthday. Things are still very icy between us and I have not talked to her since she and I went our separate ways, Krista told Radar.
> 
> After a slew of reality show appearances, Stodden has been relatively low key since reconciling with Hutchison, and her mother has moved on with a new husband. But the two arent speaking, according to Krista.
> 
> I believe there are external influences without any names being said, Krista told Radar. I do not believe mothers and daughters should be separated.
> 
> I think that if a husband can see that there are problems between his wife and her mother I believe he should stay out of the situation, Krista continued, calling out Hutchison. There are some really horrible things that he has done to me since she and I have not been speaking that will be very hard to ever forget about.
> 
> In 2011, Hutchison and Stodden tied the knot in a Vegas ceremony with her mothers consent, a move that she says she now regrets.
> 
> I do take full responsibility, however because I am the one that did sign the paper for her to marry this man, Krista admitted. If I had to do it all over again I cannot tell you if I would be signing that paper.
> 
> Krista, who has started her own management company, Krista Keller Talent Management, and is representing stars like award-winning TV talk show host John Kerwin, told Radar that she is distraught over the situation with Stodden.
> 
> I encourage husbands to not divide but encourage a healthy relationship between mother and daughter, she insisted. And it is not unusual for mothers and daughters to occasionally have their disagreements. Maybe he just doesnt know any better.
> 
> I really do miss her. I am not sure what is going to change us not speaking. I worked so hard when I was managing her and I learned a lot so I will be grateful for that experience. I have handed it over to God because when you are separated from your daughter that is a big thing to try to deal with on your own.
> 
> But Krista told Radar that she hasnt given up hope for a reconciliation.
> 
> Our professional relationship unfortunately got in the way of our mother-daughter relationship, she explained. Im hoping when Courtney gets a little older she will understand that I will continue to pray for Courtney and I to someday be able to speak and have a loving mother and daughter relationship. I am blessed to have three daughters and four grandchildren, but when there is one child missing out of your family it can be very sad and heartbreaking.
> 
> Ultimately, she said she believes Hutchison is standing in the way: Thats what makes it so difficult is that he loves the way things are right now he has my daughter all to himself. She and I were so close and I think that really bothered him.



This just makes me really sad.


----------



## coconutsboston

ByeKitty said:


> I can think of a thousand things that are more fresh than Doug!


So the moniker Dougie Fresh is out for him?


----------



## shiny_things

Take a seat Kristen, you were happy to exploit your daughter and now you're reaping the consequences of allowing her to be exploited


----------



## pukasonqo

shiny_things said:


> Take a seat Kristen, you were happy to exploit your daughter and now you're reaping the consequences of allowing her to be exploited




+1
damage control methinks
i have a 16 yo DD and i cannot contemplate allowing her to marry, let alone getting married to 51 yo (WTF were they thinking?)
our riiiilll grl was failed by the adults in her life
luckily she has US!


----------



## bag-mania

> I think that if a husband can see that *there are problems between his  wife and her mother *I believe he should stay out of the situation,  Krista continued, calling out Hutchison. There are some really horrible  things that he has done to me since she and I have not been speaking  that will be very hard to ever forget about.
> 
> In 2011, Hutchison and Stodden tied the knot in a Vegas ceremony with  her mothers consent, a move that she says she now regrets.
> 
> I do take full responsibility, however because I am the one that did  sign the paper for her to marry this man, Krista admitted. If I had to  do it all over again I cannot tell you if I would be signing that  paper.
> 
> Krista, who has started her own management company, Krista Keller  Talent Management, and is representing stars like award-winning TV talk  show host John Kerwin, told Radar that she is distraught over the  situation with Stodden.
> 
> I encourage husbands to not divide but encourage a healthy relationship between mother and daughter, she  insisted. And *it is not unusual for mothers and daughters to  occasionally have their disagreements*. Maybe he just doesnt know any  better.



Krista is so full of crap. She was the one pimping out her daughter. Courtney would never have met Doug without Krista taking her to him! It sounds like Courtney has cut off her mom and Krista is blaming Doug.

I wonder what "horrible things" Doug did to Krista when Courtney stopped talking to her. Maybe he stopped giving her money?


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies we need to guide our doll through all of this negativity with FRESH ideas!!!
Put your thinking caps on and let's brainstorm!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies we need to guide our doll through all of this negativity with FRESH ideas!!!
> Put your thinking caps on and let's brainstorm!!!!




do a pink push up bra with clear straps and sky high tip jar heels count as "thinking cap"? if they do then i am in!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm polishing my serpent armband!


----------



## ByeKitty

coconutsboston said:


> So the moniker Dougie Fresh is out for him?



 Definitely!! He needs to up his game considering who his wife is...


----------



## Staci_W

bag-mania said:


> Krista is so full of crap. She was the one pimping out her daughter. Courtney would never have met Doug without Krista taking her to him! It sounds like Courtney has cut off her mom and Krista is blaming Doug.
> 
> I wonder what "horrible things" Doug did to Krista when Courtney stopped talking to her. Maybe he stopped giving her money?



You think he had money?


----------



## TinksDelite

Staci_W said:


> You think he had money?



A quick google search claims a net worth of $3 million.. not a fortune but enough for a gold digger.  Another fun fact, he is from Delaware (as am I).


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> do a pink push up bra with clear straps and sky high tip jar heels count as "thinking cap"? if they do then i am in!!!







chowlover2 said:


> I'm polishing my serpent armband!




Go ladies go!!! I'm thinking for Labor Day weekend we do an homage to the construction workers of America.....hard hats (sexily off kilter of course) and work boots with short shorts, suspenders and no shirt ( think Miley Cyrus - who has nothing on our doll!!) that's what I will be wearing Monday!!
Gotta get started on my shopping!!!
Slowly backs away winking and snapping sugar free strawberry gum.....


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> Go ladies go!!! I'm thinking for Labor Day weekend we do an homage to the construction workers of America.....hard hats (sexily off kilter of course) and work boots with short shorts, suspenders and no shirt ( think Miley Cyrus - who has nothing on our doll!!) that's what I will be wearing Monday!!
> Gotta get started on my shopping!!!
> Slowly backs away winking and snapping sugar free strawberry gum.....




Pink hard hats!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Go ladies go!!! I'm thinking for Labor Day weekend we do an homage to the construction workers of America.....hard hats (sexily off kilter of course) and work boots with short shorts, suspenders and no shirt ( think Miley Cyrus - who has nothing on our doll!!) that's what I will be wearing Monday!!
> Gotta get started on my shopping!!!
> Slowly backs away winking and snapping sugar free strawberry gum.....




you are certainly into something!
let's not forget the tool belt, low over the hips...


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> Krista is so full of crap. She was the one pimping out her daughter. Courtney would never have met Doug without Krista taking her to him! It sounds like Courtney has cut off her mom and Krista is blaming Doug.
> 
> I wonder what "horrible things" Doug did to Krista when Courtney stopped talking to her. Maybe he stopped giving her money?



ITA she's only crying foul because she's cut off. As long as she was making money off of Courtney she was happy as a clam. I'm sure they cut her off financially after she was dropped as Courtneys manager. I'm guessing the other horrible thing Doug has done is take over as Courtneys puppet master, leaving her in the dust. I bet being replaced burns her just as much if not more than being financially cut off.

Honestly I don't get what the big deal is it's not like Courtney has some fabulous career going on where she's raking in the dough. It's like they are fighting for table scraps. The only reason anyone knows who she is, is because she married Doug.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Honestly I don't get what the big deal is it's not like Courtney has some fabulous career going on where she's raking in the dough. It's like they are fighting for table scraps. The only reason anyone knows who she is, is because she married Doug.



I'd go so far as to say we are her biggest fans. 

Truthfully, she is old enough now to evaluate her decisions and own them. If she is still going on this way it is because this is how she wants to be. Nobody is forcing her or exploiting her. She wants to share her FRESH realness with us and I, for one, am grateful!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Mama Stodden is a day late and a dollar short for the guilt to start.


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies we need to guide our doll through all of this negativity with FRESH ideas!!!
> Put your thinking caps on and let's brainstorm!!!!



That sultry initiative will get you places Freckles!!!

I say we do a 'hard' labour day! what we're doing that implies a flirty sub context!

Make those FRESH Red Bell peppers sparkle ladies!


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Go ladies go!!! I'm thinking for Labor Day weekend we do an homage to the construction workers of America.....hard hats (sexily off kilter of course) and work boots with short shorts, suspenders and no shirt ( think Miley Cyrus - who has nothing on our doll!!) that's what I will be wearing Monday!!
> Gotta get started on my shopping!!!
> Slowly backs away winking and snapping sugar free strawberry gum.....





bag-mania said:


> I'd go so far as to say we are her biggest fans.
> 
> Truthfully, she is old enough now to evaluate her decisions and own them. If she is still going on this way it is because this is how she wants to be. Nobody is forcing her or exploiting her. She wants to share her FRESH realness with us and I, for one, am grateful!



Sharing is caring doll...as wrong as it is...sharing is caring..


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> Pink hard hats!







pukasonqo said:


> you are certainly into something!
> let's not forget the tool belt, low over the hips...




How could I forget the tool belt?
And absolutely pink hard hats!!!! 
We need a big Diesel truck too... To lean against..... And someone needs to look into renting a backhoe..... Maybe we lounge in the scooper.... Alas I think the wrecking ball have been overdone.....


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> That sultry initiative will get you places Freckles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I say we do a 'hard' labour day! what we're doing that implies a flirty sub context!
> 
> 
> 
> Make those FRESH Red Bell peppers sparkle ladies!




There definitely needs to be some back snapping and car washing somewhere!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I think a bulldozer would work as well. Our gal can drape herself seductively over the plow part in the front.


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> I think a bulldozer would work as well. Our gal can drape herself seductively over the plow part in the front.




Perfection!!! All for "The Labor of Love"


----------



## rock_girl

chowlover2 said:


> I think a bulldozer would work as well. Our gal can drape herself seductively over the plow part in the front.







Freckles1 said:


> Perfection!!! All for "The Labor of Love"







Freckles1 said:


> There definitely needs to be some back snapping and car washing somewhere!!!







Freckles1 said:


> How could I forget the tool belt?
> And absolutely pink hard hats!!!!
> We need a big Diesel truck too... To lean against..... And someone needs to look into renting a backhoe..... Maybe we lounge in the scooper.... Alas I think the wrecking ball have been overdone.....







tweegy said:


> That sultry initiative will get you places Freckles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I say we do a 'hard' labour day! what we're doing that implies a flirty sub context!
> 
> 
> 
> Make those FRESH Red Bell peppers sparkle ladies!







pukasonqo said:


> you are certainly into something!
> let's not forget the tool belt, low over the hips...







chowlover2 said:


> Pink hard hats!







Freckles1 said:


> Go ladies go!!! I'm thinking for Labor Day weekend we do an homage to the construction workers of America.....hard hats (sexily off kilter of course) and work boots with short shorts, suspenders and no shirt ( think Miley Cyrus - who has nothing on our doll!!) that's what I will be wearing Monday!!
> Gotta get started on my shopping!!!
> Slowly backs away winking and snapping sugar free strawberry gum.....




Great idea dolls!

I think I may opt for a mesh safety vest worn as a dress and my knee high high-heeled boots (steel toed, of course, cuz safety first dollls).  I'll probably have to dye my safety vest pink...good thing I just got a new shipment of dye for the pooch!  

Oh!  Then I think I'll roll randily around on top of one of the piles of dirt made from the bulldozer.  I will be very careful to keep my bell pepper FRESH, cuz no one likes a dusty pepper!  Yeah!  

*Twirls around and out of the room to find vest, dye, and bling*


----------



## Freckles1

rock_girl said:


> Great idea dolls!
> 
> I think I may opt for a mesh safety vest worn as a dress and my knee high high-heeled boots (steel toed, of course, cuz safety first dollls).  I'll probably have to dye my safety vest pink...good thing I just got a new shipment of dye for the pooch!
> 
> Oh!  Then I think I'll roll randily around on top of one of the piles of dirt made from the bulldozer.  I will be very careful to keep my bell pepper FRESH, cuz no one likes a dusty pepper!  Yeah!
> 
> *Twirls around and out of the room to find vest, dye, and bling*




Rock_girl I've been thinking.... Maybe your dirt pile could turn to mud with a little help from the garden hose.... Then you could slather the mud sexily over your vest... And then use the hose to wash it off... Bending and snapping as you do it of course!!!
You absolutely need to keep your hard hat and boots on though... Safety first as you stated!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> Rock_girl I've been thinking.... Maybe your dirt pile could turn to mud with a little help from the garden hose.... Then you could slather the mud sexily over your vest... And then use the hose to wash it off... Bending and snapping as you do it of course!!!
> You absolutely need to keep your hard hat and boots on though... Safety first as you stated!!!!




Great idea!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Rock_girl I've been thinking.... Maybe your dirt pile could turn to mud with a little help from the garden hose.... Then you could slather the mud sexily over your vest... And then use the hose to wash it off... Bending and snapping as you do it of course!!!
> You absolutely need to keep your hard hat and boots on though... Safety first as you stated!!!!




i am all for this!
get a white vest which will reveal those hard to contain assets in all their wet gloriousness! (did i just made up a word? our grrrl really has inspired me!)
vest
work boots to reveal my long, tanned limbs
tool belt which will be almost as long as the shorts
very short shots
pigtails 
bubblegum
ready to roll ladies!


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> i am all for this!
> get a white vest which will reveal those hard to contain assets in all their wet gloriousness! (did i just made up a word? our grrrl really has inspired me!)
> vest
> work boots to reveal my long, tanned limbs
> tool belt which will be almost as long as the shorts
> very short shots
> pigtails
> bubblegum
> ready to roll ladies!




Pigtails!!!! A must!!!! Our girl is going to so FRESH the haters won't be able to contain themselves!!!


----------



## tweegy

Dolls!? Did you do your labor of lovies?? I hope our lady of FRESHness brings us some pink poodle cheer to brighten the start of the week... 

Also I notice no more photo romps with her huzzband like the early days...


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Dolls!? Did you do your labor of lovies?? I hope our lady of FRESHness brings us some pink poodle cheer to brighten the start of the week...
> 
> Also I notice no more photo romps with her huzzband like the early days...




Where is she? Maybe she has been tending to Doug.... He hasn't looked up to the poodle lately... Maybe they are convalescing somewhere the paps can't get to.... Hopefully she will post some pics soon!! 
Poor Doug may have needed a new liver. He didn't look so good in the last photos..


----------



## tweegy

Maybe she's FRESHening up


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Maybe she's FRESHening up




If anyone can, our doll can!!!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji527] that's the 'can do' attitude she needs!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Do you think she finished Doug College and is in a graduate program?


----------



## tweegy

Perhaps trying to decide her Doug Masters or further her career in Doug...


----------



## pukasonqo

we should do a photo op washing the pink poodle...
what will our grrl wear to graduation from Doug College?


----------



## tweegy

*shifts shoulder to let bra strap slide down, but doesn't adjust it* Dont put it on me guuuurrrr..


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> we should do a photo op washing the pink poodle...
> what will our grrl wear to graduation from Doug College?




A graduation gown of course!!! But what color? Definitely sheer...... Alas, what else to adorn the gown and really make it "pop"???


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> A graduation gown of course!!! But what color? Definitely sheer...... Alas, what else to adorn the gown and really make it "pop"???




Definitely pink and sheer!


----------



## tweegy

Maybe a graduation tiara ?


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Maybe a graduation tiara ?




Genius!


----------



## CobaltBlu

dont forget the kitten heels dolls!


----------



## iluvmybags

.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Maybe a graduation tiara ?




i think one with pink lights! (maybe i watched too many episodes of "my big fat gipsy wedding [emoji79])
a micro mini gown and forget the mortar board! who needs that thing called education when one is this sultry and sexy!!


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> i think one with pink lights! (maybe i watched too many episodes of "my big fat gipsy wedding [emoji79])
> a micro mini gown and forget the mortar board! who needs that thing called education when one is this sultry and sexy!!




I watch that too! Soooo Courtney!


----------



## Freckles1

Well then, what shall the diploma say? There will definitely have to be a moment where  her gown "blows up" ( think Marilyn cause our doll has been channeling that vibe )
And who is giving her the diploma? 
FRESH all around ladies!! Who's in the audience - besides us of course!!!!
And is she moving onto some sort of graduate school? A PHD perhaps?


----------



## tweegy

Maybe her gown could be latex?

Her diploma could read 'masters of dougary'?


----------



## bag-mania

Has anyone looked at her blog? The poor girl is sharing her very FRESHEST musings and nobody is posting any comments. That's just wrong!

http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog.html


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Has anyone looked at her blog? The poor girl is sharing her very FRESHEST musings and nobody is posting any comments. That's just wrong!
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog.html




You found our FRESH pepper vixen doll!!!


And it's accurately titled 'Chasing Courtney' 

We've found a treasure trove of sultry goodness!!! I mean, her thoughts on Pamela Anderson! We get into her MIND dolls! 

[emoji527] award to you bag-mania!


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> You found our FRESH pepper vixen doll!!!
> 
> 
> And it's accurately titled 'Chasing Courtney'
> 
> We've found a treasure trove of sultry goodness!!! I mean, her thoughts on Pamela Anderson! We get into her MIND dolls!
> 
> [emoji527] award to you bag-mania!



I know! I hope you bought your duct tape. We must all buy a dozen rolls in a show of solidarity.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> I know! I hope you bought your duct tape. We must all buy a dozen rolls in a show of solidarity.



But doll, be careful, your very owned signed FRESH duct tape comes with a warning!



> WARNING: Please be caution when using Duct Tape to construct your art.  This is NOT a toy & NOT for children. Use at your own risk.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> But doll, be careful, your very owned signed FRESH duct tape comes with a warning!



Oh, but redney, it is so worth the risk. Imagine looking this FRESH ourselves!


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Oh, but redney, it is so worth the risk. Imagine looking this FRESH ourselves!



YEOWCH! "NOT a toy" and "NOT for children" indeed!


----------



## bag-mania

Posing with a power buffer makes a photo extra special.


----------



## zen1965

bag-mania said:


> Has anyone looked at her blog? The poor girl is sharing her very FRESHEST musings and nobody is posting any comments. That's just wrong!
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog.html



Maybe we could move our discussion here to her blog? There`d be loads of activity then.
Anyway, I think a sultry garden hose should feature at her graduation.


----------



## rock_girl

Freckles1 said:


> Rock_girl I've been thinking.... Maybe your dirt pile could turn to mud with a little help from the garden hose.... Then you could slather the mud sexily over your vest... And then use the hose to wash it off... Bending and snapping as you do it of course!!!
> You absolutely need to keep your hard hat and boots on though... Safety first as you stated!!!!




Mud = sultry slip-n-slide!  Great idea Freckles!



pukasonqo said:


> i am all for this!
> get a white vest which will reveal those hard to contain assets in all their wet gloriousness! (did i just made up a word? our grrrl really has inspired me!)
> vest
> work boots to reveal my long, tanned limbs
> tool belt which will be almost as long as the shorts
> very short shots
> pigtails
> bubblegum
> ready to roll ladies!




Pukasonqo the pigtails are genius!



tweegy said:


> Dolls!? Did you do your labor of lovies?? I hope our lady of FRESHness brings us some pink poodle cheer to brighten the start of the week...
> 
> Also I notice no more photo romps with her huzzband like the early days...




Yuppers!!

Maybe Drizzle (that seems like a good nickname for Doug...no?!?) got injured working the ditch witch for our gurrll's Labor Day photo shoot and is laid up for a few.


----------



## rock_girl

tweegy said:


> Maybe her gown could be latex?
> 
> Her diploma could read 'masters of dougary'?




Yes and yes!



Freckles1 said:


> Well then, what shall the diploma say? There will definitely have to be a moment where  her gown "blows up" ( think Marilyn cause our doll has been channeling that vibe )
> And who is giving her the diploma?
> FRESH all around ladies!! Who's in the audience - besides us of course!!!!
> And is she moving onto some sort of graduate school? A PHD perhaps?




B.S. In FRESHNESS with a minor in bombshell?Maybe she'll do a residency in luscious lounging?
All her pets need to be in the audience, plus PETA and her adopted brother.  Mom and dad...?!?



pukasonqo said:


> i think one with pink lights! (maybe i watched too many episodes of "my big fat gipsy wedding [emoji79])
> a micro mini gown and forget the mortar board! who needs that thing called education when one is this sultry and sexy!!




Oh...sparkly light up tiara!!  *Scurries off to procure one for self*



CobaltBlu said:


> dont forget the kitten heels dolls!




With Maribou poofs!



tweegy said:


> Maybe a graduation tiara ?




Definitely!



Freckles1 said:


> A graduation gown of course!!! But what color? Definitely sheer...... Alas, what else to adorn the gown and really make it "pop"???




How about pink crystal embellished hearts over her assets?  Small, of course, to only cover up that which gets one arrested in public.


----------



## rock_girl

bag-mania said:


> I know! I hope you bought your duct tape. We must all buy a dozen rolls in a show of solidarity.




I was gifted some in black with girly pink and white skulls on it.  Think it would work...???


----------



## Freckles1

Rock_girl I completely forgot about our doll's adopted brother!!! Of course he has to be there!!! And the fur babies must be on the front row so they can see everything!!!! 
What shall we in the audience wear? We need to channel our guuurrrl..... I'm definitely more of a Jane Mansfield sort of looker myself..... Could never do a Marilyn.... Although I will try my best to be FRESH!! We must all do our best so Court can feel the love!!! 
Now I will sexily chew my reading glasses while I finish the holy grail blog....


----------



## chowlover2

Court's blog is sheer genius! I for one am dusting off my birthday bows and making a sultry bra to wear!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> Oh, but redney, it is so worth the risk. Imagine looking this FRESH ourselves!




not to danpen our refreshed enthusiasm for our grrl but we must remember she is in such a level of freshness that we can only aspire to it
glad our grrl is sharing her thoughts, even with those undeserving of her freshness (not us, may her freshness keep us all sultry, sexy and forever fresh!!!!)


----------



## pukasonqo

rock_girl said:


> Mud = sultry slip-n-slide!  Great idea Freckles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pukasonqo the pigtails are genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuppers!!
> 
> Maybe Drizzle (that seems like a good nickname for Doug...no?!?) got injured working the ditch witch for our gurrll's Labor Day photo shoot and is laid up for a few.




thank you but i owe it all to our grrl, she makes me want to be fresher and better, she is such a role model...


----------



## pukasonqo

rock_girl said:


> I was gifted some in black with girly pink and white skulls on it.  Think it would work...???




i think so, very alexander mcq, the pink makes it sweet and girly [emoji136]&#127996;


----------



## chowlover2

Doug had a job, bad guy on the series finale of CSI. I did a double take when I saw him.


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> Doug had a job, bad guy on the series finale of CSI. I did a double take when I saw him.




Holy smokes!! It's ALL bc of Court you know... She's keeping him FRESH!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> Holy smokes!! It's ALL bc of Court you know... She's keeping him FRESH!!!




I know, I think the fresh peppers were just out of camera range-but inspiring nonetheless!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

TV personality Courtney Stodden attends VH1's 5th Annual Streamy Awards at the Hollywood Palladium on Thursday, September 17, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been known to strip down while advocating animal rights.

But Courtney Stodden opted to cover up her copious curves in favour of having a Marilyn Monroe moment, as she attended PETA's 35th anniversary bash in Hollywood on Wednesday.

The 21-year-old TV personality mimicked the legendary star's iconic all-orange ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ange-ensemble-PETA-bash-LA.html#ixzz3nI3FqO00


----------



## AshTx.1

She looks so bad.


----------



## bag-mania

Ladies, we were all wondering what you learn at Doug College and we have  our answer. With Doug's coaching, our girl is becoming an ACTRESS!!! 

For your viewing pleasure, a short scene by our esteemed ingénue: 

http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog-tamra.html


----------



## redney

Our gurl loves the clod-hoppers!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> Ladies, we were all wondering what you learn at Doug College and we have  our answer. With Doug's coaching, our girl is becoming an ACTRESS!!!
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, a short scene by our esteemed ingénue:
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog-tamra.html




holy fresh bell peppers!
finally, the world can see her talent!


----------



## Ladybug09

My first thought was, 'she's trying to look like Marilyn M."


----------



## Emma150

Horrible makeup


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> holy fresh bell peppers!
> finally, the world can see her talent!




Our gurrrl is in serious character!!!! Holy Moley!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

bag-mania said:


> Ladies, we were all wondering what you learn at Doug College and we have  our answer. With Doug's coaching, our girl is becoming an ACTRESS!!!
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, a short scene by our esteemed ingénue:
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog-tamra.html




I like it!!!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Ladies, we were all wondering what you learn at Doug College and we have  our answer. With Doug's coaching, our girl is becoming an ACTRESS!!!
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, a short scene by our esteemed ingénue:
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog-tamra.html




I think aside from the enormous diamond on her finger... The character would have been more believable with a serpent armband .... Just my opinion but I guess that's why I'm not in the movie biz... [emoji527]


----------



## sabrunka

She looks so bad and so old  She must have some sort of mental illness, I hope she gets help.  She seems so out of it and lost in life.


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> I think aside from the enormous diamond on her finger... The character would have been more believable with a serpent armband .... Just my opinion but I guess that's why I'm not in the movie biz... [emoji527]




I must admit I was so lost in her performance that I didn't notice the details. 

Well, let's say the character had to sell her serpent armband for crack. Yeah, that's it. Oh, and that diamond ring is really just a big tacky CZ.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> I must admit I was so lost in her performance that I didn't notice the details.
> 
> Well, let's say the character had to sell her serpent armband for crack. Yeah, that's it. Oh, and that diamond ring is really just a big tacky CZ.




It's a clear lollipop, that's it!


----------



## rock_girl

bag-mania said:


> Ladies, we were all wondering what you learn at Doug College and we have  our answer. With Doug's coaching, our girl is becoming an ACTRESS!!!
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, a short scene by our esteemed ingénue:
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog-tamra.html




Acting and correct use of the word "antithetical"... Our gurrl's got some brains!  All she needs is a pair of glasses to chew sexily on... Maybe Freckles can loan her a pair!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> TV personality Courtney Stodden attends VH1's 5th Annual Streamy Awards at the Hollywood Palladium on Thursday, September 17, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


I see your chainmaille costume and I raise you an eyeliner-mole.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> It's a clear lollipop, that's it!




yup, i was getting ready to wash the pink dye off the poodle thinking we had lost our grrrl but i now see the light, thanks tweegy!
off to get some french manicured acrylic nails, one can realistically portrait a hooker but standards and freshness must always be kept!


----------



## Freckles1

rock_girl said:


> Acting and correct use of the word "antithetical"... Our gurrl's got some brains!  All she needs is a pair of glasses to chew sexily on... Maybe Freckles can loan her a pair!!




Dolls I just hit the Walgreens and bought some sexy magenta colored glasses our gurrrl would love!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Dolls I just hit the Walgreens and bought some sexy magenta colored glasses our gurrrl would love!!!




keep it up, magenta sunnies are the way to go!


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Dolls I just hit the Walgreens and bought some sexy magenta colored glasses our gurrrl would love!!!



BOOM! Doll that would go greeeeat with a staged pumkin picking for halloween!


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently announced that plans to renew her wedding vows.

And now Courtney Stodden, 21, and actor husband Doug Hutchinson, 54, may have something else to celebrate, after the model was spotted buying a pregnancy test on Tuesday.

The Big Brother star wore a tight crop top and tottering heels as she stopped by a pharmacy in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rves-crop-skin-tight-jeans.html#ixzz3oaO1zNAs


----------



## Freckles1

Say it ain't so!!! We can't lose her that quickly!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I don't know what to say. I got nothing.

Tweegy, please take this one.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh please girl's not pregnant she just missed the paps, nothing like a pregnancy rumor to thrust her back into the spotlight.


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Say it ain't so!!! We can't lose her that quickly!!!!




maybe the pink poodle is pregnant?


----------



## NYC Chicky

pukasonqo said:


> maybe the pink poodle is pregnant?




Baby capsicums?? Lol


----------



## tweegy

*Saunters in* 

I understand the bewilderment of those wondering if she is preg. She would be an outright challenge to mothers out there that claim they cannot do a flirty floor flash cause of the toll of the kids. 

I think this is her patiently waiting in the wings for her moment to get back at all those moms that tried to ban her from facebook. To show them that you can work a lollipop and carry a toddler. 

Dolls, her bellpepper is not only FRESH, it's devious.

pukasonqo I think you maybe on to something...

**Greases bra and saunters out**


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> *Saunters in*
> 
> I understand the bewilderment of those wondering if she is preg. She would be an outright challenge to mothers out there that claim they cannot do a flirty floor flash cause of the toll of the kids.
> 
> I think this is her patiently waiting in the wings for her moment to get back at all those moms that tried to ban her from facebook. To show them that you can work a lollipop and carry a toddler.
> 
> Dolls, her bellpepper is not only FRESH, it's devious.
> 
> pukasonqo I think you maybe on to something...
> 
> **Greases bra and saunters out**



Masterfully done, doll. 
I tip my serpent armband to you, as always.
:worthy:


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Masterfully done, doll.
> I tip my serpent armband to you, as always.
> :worthy:



Doll, I just speak the truth. What do you think gives the bell pepper the red color of FRESHness.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll, I just speak the truth. What do you think gives the bell pepper the red color of FRESHness.



Not this, then??


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Not this, then??
> 
> 
> cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0152/3573/products/crittercolor_All_colors_1024x1024.jpg?v=1373905345



Thats what gives the poodle his FRESHness doll.

*eyes the pink puppy passion color**


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> *Saunters in*
> 
> I understand the bewilderment of those wondering if she is preg. She would be an outright challenge to mothers out there that claim they cannot do a flirty floor flash cause of the toll of the kids.
> 
> I think this is her patiently waiting in the wings for her moment to get back at all those moms that tried to ban her from facebook. To show them that you can work a lollipop and carry a toddler.
> 
> Dolls, her bellpepper is not only FRESH, it's devious.
> 
> pukasonqo I think you maybe on to something...
> 
> **Greases bra and saunters out**




She's sly. Much more calculating than I have given her credit for!! Shame on me!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently announced that plans to renew her wedding vows.
> 
> And now Courtney Stodden, 21, and actor husband Doug Hutchinson, 54, may have something else to celebrate, after the model was spotted buying a pregnancy test on Tuesday.
> 
> The Big Brother star wore a tight crop top and tottering heels as she stopped by a pharmacy in Beverly Hills.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rves-crop-skin-tight-jeans.html#ixzz3oaO1zNAs



That rack looks painful and lopsided.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has proved once again that she is certainly not the shy and retiring type.

The 21-year-old reality star is pictured completely naked apart from a pair of pink platform stilettos as she enjoys some pool time in a new Instagram shared with her 94,000 followers.

Courtney is seen floating about on an inflatable lilo, lying face-down and arching her back in a provocative fashion.

The buxom blonde shared a photo of her alter ego 'Jack Auf' wearing a short black wig and all denim and captioned it 'Stay safe out there tonight, kids. @myweirdotheraccount #happyhalloween.'

Courtney rose to fame when she married 55-year-old The Green Mile star Doug Hutchison in 2011 when she was just 17. 

The couple, who received widespread criticism over their 35-year age difference, have had a rocky road, splitting in early 2013 and announcing plans to divorce.

But things seem to be back on track for the pair as Courtney recently revealed they plan to renew their wedding vows.

Courtney told Us Weekly 'I want to do a big thing, because, you know, our first time around we married in Las Vegas next to a Chevron - it was not that glamorous, 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stilettos-racy-pool-photo.html#ixzz3qYtxFZLk


----------



## Freckles1

Holy cow... An alter ego? Our girl just keeps throwing punches ladies!! Don't EVER count Courtney down or out!!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

lolo ferrari could be her role model!
our girl never dissapoints!


----------



## veyda

Her hands look enormous in that Halloween photo! 

MAN HANDS


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden has proved once again that she is certainly not the shy and retiring type.
> 
> The 21-year-old reality star is pictured completely naked apart from a pair of pink platform stilettos as she enjoys some pool time in a new Instagram shared with her 94,000 followers.
> 
> Courtney is seen floating about on an inflatable lilo, lying face-down and arching her back in a provocative fashion.
> 
> The buxom blonde shared a photo of her alter ego 'Jack Auf' wearing a short black wig and all denim and captioned it 'Stay safe out there tonight, kids. @myweirdotheraccount #happyhalloween.'
> 
> Courtney rose to fame when she married 55-year-old The Green Mile star Doug Hutchison in 2011 when she was just 17.
> 
> The couple, who received widespread criticism over their 35-year age difference, have had a rocky road, splitting in early 2013 and announcing plans to divorce.
> 
> But things seem to be back on track for the pair as Courtney recently revealed they plan to renew their wedding vows.
> 
> Courtney told Us Weekly 'I want to do a big thing, because, you know, our first time around we married in Las Vegas next to a Chevron - it was not that glamorous,
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stilettos-racy-pool-photo.html#ixzz3qYtxFZLk


So who was buying the pregnancy test?  Courtney or Jack Auf?


----------



## VuittonsLover

what...?  No turkey photos this year??


----------



## Sasha2012

*courtneyastodden* Spending thanksgiving hiking -- getting rid of that pre holiday butt








*courtneyastodden* The girl can't help it ... she loves pink!!








*courtneyastodden* Little Bo Peep is protecting her sheep today (& everyday)!!! Thanks @officialpeta for an amazing anti wool campaign this afternoon. To everyone who is out shopping for their Christmas gifts, please check anything wool off of your list. The shearing industry is horrific & sheep go through so much torture. Don't contribute to this nightmare by purchasing wool clothing. There are plenty of cruelty-free alternatives (cotton, acrylic, & other plant based options






via instagram


----------



## Freckles1

And she's back!!!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

bag-mania said:


> Ladies, we were all wondering what you learn at Doug College and we have  our answer. With Doug's coaching, our girl is becoming an ACTRESS!!!
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, a short scene by our esteemed ingénue:
> 
> http://www.courtneystodden.com/blog-tamra.html





I actually think she was pretty okay in that. Not Meryl Streep or anything, but with some proper coaching, I could see her acting eventually.


----------



## pukasonqo

time to dust the heels, get the serpent band out! luckily summer is almost here in oz, easy to go "au naturel" when is hot outside


----------



## coconutsboston

She got the "peep" part spot on!


----------



## Sasha2012

They caused a scandal when they got married when she was 16 despite a 34 year age gap.

But it seems Doug Hutchison can still make Courtney Stodden go weak at the knees after she curled her leg as they smooched in Beverly Hills on Monday.

The wanna-be-reality-star seemed to be having a great time as she locked lips with The Green Mile star as they enjoyed in the well-heeled area of Los Angeles County.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ug-Hutchison-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3xfjrv6M1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What a ridiculous looking woman. Truly. And that scuzzbag next to her she calls a husband isn't helping.


----------



## Stephie2800

I missed her


----------



## tweegy

Im assuming her serpent armband is under the sweater...


----------



## bag-mania

Weren't they planning to remarry? I wonder if that will happen.


----------



## Stephie2800

I wonder what it is has done to her eyes to look a bit like Marilyn?? Besides the brows I can´t really figure it out and it bothers me a bit...


----------



## LavenderIce

Stephie2800 said:


> I wonder what it is has done to her eyes to look a bit like Marilyn?? Besides the brows I can´t really figure it out and it bothers me a bit...



Me too!


----------



## pukasonqo

well, she is back
not hail, snow, rain or shine will stop our grrrl from flaunting her figure


----------



## redney

those clodhoppers!


----------



## berrydiva

Every time I come on this thread....I'm just amazed at how insane she looks.


----------



## Hobbsy

Those shoes. Lord have mercy, I'd love to start a bonfire with those things!


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Im assuming her serpent armband is under the sweater...




Of course it is..... 
Has she been working on some new moves?
I need gum and to contemplate what's going on.... She's rather covered up....


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hobbsy said:


> Those shoes. Lord have mercy, I'd love to start a bonfire with those things!



:sly::thumbup:


----------



## littlerock

Stephie2800 said:


> I wonder what it is has done to her eyes to look a bit like Marilyn?? Besides the brows I can´t really figure it out and it bothers me a bit...



It's the eyeliner


----------



## fashion16

littlerock said:


> It's the eyeliner




And the long and outward winged lashes with white eyeshadow


----------



## pixiejenna

Stephie2800 said:


> I wonder what it is has done to her eyes to look a bit like Marilyn?? Besides the brows I can´t really figure it out and it bothers me a bit...



Keeping her eyes only open at half mass 24/7 then a slight change in eye makeup.


----------



## Stephie2800

I guess you´re right


----------



## coconutsboston

Freckles1 said:


> Of course it is.....
> Has she been working on some new moves?
> I need gum and to contemplate what's going on.... She's rather covered up....


Haha, check out her instagram for full effect!


----------



## Freckles1

coconutsboston said:


> Haha, check out her instagram for full effect!




Oh lord i just did


----------



## coconutsboston

Oh hai dolls, our girl is alluding to having had work done on her insta account. Shall we circle around and polish our serpent armbands while we wait for the reveal or commence guessing?  

You all know which I vote for! *Snaps gum*


----------



## Freckles1

coconutsboston said:


> Oh hai dolls, our girl is alluding to having had work done on her insta account. Shall we circle around and polish our serpent armbands while we wait for the reveal or commence guessing?
> 
> You all know which I vote for! *Snaps gum*




The pink poodle is out and all dolled up!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

yup, getting an extra layer of dye on the poodle, i might not be able to afford a birkin but this puppy will deserve to have Hermes name a pink after it!


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has revealed that her mother Krista Keller fell in love with her much older husband Doug Hutchison.

The 21-year-old made the admission during the explosive first trailer for new show, The Mother/Daughter Experiment: Celebrity Edition.

The reality star snapped at her mom: 'What mother would do that to her daughter? To fall in love with her own husband?'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mother-Daughter-Experiment.html#ixzz3ybt2kpmp


----------



## pixiejenna

I just wanted to add a link it has the same clip but the best part is in the comments and one of the posters spilled some tea about the pleasure of being neighbors of her and Doug lol. 

http://jezebel.com/lifetimes-the-mo...source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden has revealed that her mother Krista Keller fell in love with her much older husband Doug Hutchison.
> 
> The 21-year-old made the admission during the explosive first trailer for new show, The Mother/Daughter Experiment: Celebrity Edition.
> 
> The reality star snapped at her mom: 'What mother would do that to her daughter? To fall in love with her own husband?'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mother-Daughter-Experiment.html#ixzz3ybt2kpmp



Woah. This looks like a celeb rendition of _Frozen 2: Mommie Dearest_


----------



## CobaltBlu

pixiejenna said:


> I just wanted to add a link it has the same clip but the best part is in the comments and one of the posters spilled some tea about the pleasure of being neighbors of her and Doug lol.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/lifetimes-the-mo...source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow



LO, @ vegan lasagne at the end...


----------



## pixiejenna

CobaltBlu said:


> LO, @ vegan lasagne at the end...
> 
> wuerziworld.de/Smilies/ess/ess46.gif


It's nice to know that our sweet Lil bell pepper is keeping it fresh.


----------



## Teemu

The Daily Mail had this picture of her, and I'm so confused by her mouth. It's almost wavy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Teemu said:


> View attachment 3258047
> 
> The Daily Mail had this picture of her, and I'm so confused by her mouth. It's almost wavy.



It's all the fillers she had injected into them. Then when you try to talk or make normal facial expressions you can't lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

Teemu said:


> View attachment 3258047
> 
> The Daily Mail had this picture of her, and I'm so confused by her mouth. It's almost wavy.




sometimes i find it hard to believe she is just out of her teens...


----------



## coconutsboston

Looks like our lady friend got herself a new nose...


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> sometimes i find it hard to believe she is just out of her teens...




I know, her red bell pepper is just that FRESH. But don't put it on her gurrrrl


----------



## Freckles1

I need more Instagram shots of our girl!!!
I need ideas for Valentin's Day and I know Courtney will have LOTS of them!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Freckles1 said:


> I need more Instagram shots of our girl!!!
> I need ideas for Valentin's Day and I know Courtney will have LOTS of them!!!!



HEHE, the one she posted 3 days ago was pretty scintillating!


----------



## Freckles1

coconutsboston said:


> HEHE, the one she posted 3 days ago was pretty scintillating!




Yes yes it was!!! 
Maybe I should find out where she buys her bedding [emoji12]


----------



## coconutsboston

freckles1 said:


> yes yes it was!!!
> Maybe i should find out where she buys her bedding [emoji12]


hahaha!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Well the day has finally come. I was going to respond to something with "Don't put that on me" and the thought that actually went through my head was "Don't put it on me gurl."


----------



## tweegy

buzzytoes said:


> Well the day has finally come. I was going to respond to something with "Don't put that on me" and the thought that actually went through my head was "Don't put it on me gurl."




Congrats doll! Here[emoji517] for you! [emoji6][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji182]


----------



## topaz_michelle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNEL122kYk

Courtney was on E.T., they showed footage of her nose job!


----------



## Stephie2800

That nose turned out pretty good though.


----------



## tweegy

A FRESH nose to match her FRESH red bell pepper! 

[emoji182][emoji527][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## littlerock

Teemu said:


> View attachment 3258047
> 
> The Daily Mail had this picture of her, and I'm so confused by her mouth. It's *almost* wavy.



almost?



pukasonqo said:


> *sometimes* i find it hard to believe she is just out of her teens...



sometimes?


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has revealed she plans to renew her wedding vows to her 55-year-old husband Doug Hutchison.

The 21-year-old reality star has revealed the pair - who reconciled in August 2014 - have finally announced their plans to celebrate their fifth wedding anniversary by reaffirming their commitments to one another on their wedding date of June 21.

Speaking to In Touch Weekly, the blonde star said: We're getting ready to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary and we're absolutely going to renew our vows for our fifth wedding anniversary.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fifth-wedding-anniversary.html#ixzz41rLYFFJT


----------



## buzzytoes

Holy crap those things look painful.


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden has revealed she plans to renew her wedding vows to her 55-year-old husband Doug Hutchison.
> 
> The 21-year-old *reality star has revealed the pair* - who reconciled in August 2014 - have finally announced their plans to celebrate their fifth wedding anniversary by reaffirming their commitments to one another on their wedding date of June 21.
> 
> Speaking to In Touch Weekly, the blonde star said: We're getting ready to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary and we're absolutely going to renew our vows for our fifth wedding anniversary.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fifth-wedding-anniversary.html#ixzz41rLYFFJT



She sure has. Oh, wait. They are talking about she and Doug.


----------



## ByeKitty

She should get a refund for her [del]boobs[/del] bolt-ons...


----------



## nastasja

They don't call it a refund gap, for nothin'.


----------



## Freckles1

She will downsize at some point and that skin and breast tissue is going to be relieved yet not happy


----------



## pukasonqo

oh, i am getting the pink poodles ready for that ceremony! and bubbles, we must have bubbles!
do they make perspex heels in hotter than hell pink??


----------



## Stephie2800

Do we have any close ups of her engagement ring?


----------



## Aminamina

Had she signed up with PMK instead of her own, she'd walked for Chanel. Balmain and Fendi in no time. kris would gave her an access to their "skin doctor"


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden has revealed she plans to renew her wedding vows to her 55-year-old husband Doug Hutchison.
> 
> 
> 
> The 21-year-old reality star has revealed the pair - who reconciled in August 2014 - have finally announced their plans to celebrate their fifth wedding anniversary by reaffirming their commitments to one another on their wedding date of June 21.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to In Touch Weekly, the blonde star said: We're getting ready to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary and we're absolutely going to renew our vows for our fifth wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fifth-wedding-anniversary.html#ixzz41rLYFFJT




I swear she's the oldest 19-year old girl I've ever seen.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pukasonqo said:


> oh, i am getting the pink poodles ready for that ceremony! and bubbles, we must have bubbles!
> do they make perspex heels in hotter than hell pink??


Gurl, how about bell pepper red? Keep your eyes open!


----------



## qudz104

dangerouscurves said:


> I swear she's the oldest 19-year old girl I've ever seen.




Article says she's 21 which does t change the fact that she still looks pretty old for her age.


----------



## coconutsboston

Are those new boobs already, or just lacking the layers of push up bras?  The proportions are all off without the bras and stripper heels!  I am so very confused!


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> A FRESH nose to match her FRESH red bell pepper!
> 
> [emoji182][emoji527][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


Have you seen her fresh berry necklace?


----------



## Staci_W

Yup, my life's not that bad. I feel better about myself again.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Gurl, how about bell pepper red? Keep your eyes open!


And a duct tape "dress"!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

coconutsboston said:


> And a duct tape "dress"!


Yes! Heck she could use a little duct tape to close the boob gap in that red dress!


----------



## Freckles1

Will "Moms" be invited to the wedding? Or vow renewal?


----------



## pukasonqo

oh, a red duct tape dress for the renewal ceremony would be beyond yeezy's most ambitious designer dreams! no way kimbo could wear one but our grrl certainly can!
plus might get our grrrl some endorsements


----------



## Aminamina

pukasonqo said:


> oh, a red duct tape dress for the renewal ceremony would be beyond yeezy's most ambitious designer dreams! no way kimbo could wear one but our grrl certainly can!
> plus might get our grrrl some endorsements


Yeah, rooting for our girl! Krist must adopt K(C)ourtney


----------



## pixiejenna

Good god she could fit a 3rd boob in between her implants. She should have stuck with her first set of implants they looked the best on her. I feel bad for the poor SA who had to wait on them, how awkward must have that been for them.


----------



## Tivo

She looks 45


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has copied Kim Kardashian's recent nude selfie.

The model shared a naked selfie with fans on Instagram as she revealed she's working on a new musical project, just one day after Kim's naked photo sparked a social media uproar.

'Working on a new single!' wrote the 21-year-old. 'It's coming out soon... Oh & I can't find anything to wear either, Kim!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ares-nude-selfie-Instagram.html#ixzz42w9CWr7a


----------



## Glitterandstuds

After watching a few episodes of The Mother/Daughter experience  and wow her mom is a piece of work


----------



## kymmie

She has to manually lift her boob as not to sag?!





Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden has copied Kim Kardashian's recent nude selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> The model shared a naked selfie with fans on Instagram as she revealed she's working on a new musical project, just one day after Kim's naked photo sparked a social media uproar.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Working on a new single!' wrote the 21-year-old. 'It's coming out soon... Oh & I can't find anything to wear either, Kim!'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ares-nude-selfie-Instagram.html#ixzz42w9CWr7a


----------



## Ladybug09

Her nose looks like MJs.


----------



## Freckles1

Well our girl has it in spades over Kim K!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> *courtneyastodden* Little Bo Peep is protecting her sheep today (& everyday)!!! Thanks @officialpeta for an amazing anti wool campaign this afternoon. To everyone who is out shopping for their Christmas gifts, please check anything wool off of your list. The shearing industry is horrific & sheep go through so much torture. Don't contribute to this nightmare by purchasing wool clothing. There are plenty of cruelty-free alternatives (cotton, acrylic, & other plant based options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



I've been to a New Zealand sheep farm and I've seen them shear sheep. They don't mistreat them. Also, just a little nitpicky thing about language - to check something off a list implies to me that someone bought an item. If she didn't want people to buy wool she should have said to cross those items off the list.


----------



## caitlin1214

kymmie said:


> She has to manually lift her boob as not to sag?!





Judging from the placement of the black bar/her hand, her nipples don't look like they're in the center of her breasts.


----------



## kymmie

That's what happend when you get your plastic surgery preformed in a strip mall.  Or Tijuana.  


caitlin1214 said:


> Judging from the placement of the black bar/her hand, her nipples don't look like they're in the center of her breasts.


----------



## Freckles1

Our guuurrrl is singing on her Instagram!!! 
Her single is going to drop soon!!! Get in line ladies!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may only be 21, but it has been a long time since anyone saw this star fresh faced.

Courtney Stodden stripped back the usual layers of makeup to show fans what she really looks like these days.

The 21-year-old usually is more dedicated to contouring than the Kardashians, but on Wednesday the star ditched the face paint on Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ike-makeup-free-snap-video.html#ixzz44SCbZJlx


----------



## pixiejenna

21?!? She looks about double that.  I hope she lays off the PS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

those implants look very painful...


----------



## Aminamina

so joyful and vibrant


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies, I am a dedicated Instagram follower of our Courtney!!! Holy cow she makes my day!! Haha


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks every bit of 50+


----------



## Crystalina

Wow! I am 41 and I swear she looks older than me? 

WTF??? How is that possible?!


----------



## saira1214

Fresh-faced? Lolz


----------



## shiny_things

Good Lord!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> Wow! I am 41 and I swear she looks older than me?
> 
> WTF??? How is that possible?!



rough living!!!  I'm 41 as well and guarantee you I still look younger than her


----------



## berrydiva

dc-cutie said:


> she looks every bit of 50+




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier this week she caused waves when she went completely make-up free, giving her fans a rare glimpse at her natural features.

But Courtney Stodden embraced a whole new look on Saturday when she appeared to mimic both Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner in a series of risque Instagram posts.

Pouting up a storm, the 21-year-old reality TV starlet appeared to mock Kylie Jenner and her Lip Kit range before posting a copycat selfie of Kim's infamous naked Instagram snap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-naked-Kim-snap-Instagram.html#ixzz44nbn336r


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Earlier this week she caused waves when she went completely make-up free, giving her fans a rare glimpse at her natural features.
> 
> But Courtney Stodden embraced a whole new look on Saturday when she appeared to mimic both Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner in a series of risque Instagram posts.
> 
> Pouting up a storm, the 21-year-old reality TV starlet appeared to mock Kylie Jenner and her Lip Kit range before posting a copycat selfie of Kim's infamous naked Instagram snap.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-naked-Kim-snap-Instagram.html#ixzz44nbn336r




WTF?!?! *runs out of the thread screaming*


----------



## coconutsboston

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies, I am a dedicated Instagram follower of our Courtney!!! Holy cow she makes my day!! Haha


I am too.  She's so over the top! 

Is it just me or does she keep her followers on lock somehow?  Very rarely does a crass or snide comment slip through that I've seen.


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> WTF?!?! *runs out of the thread screaming*




follows screeching! where was the warning, how our grrrl goes from "fresh" faced to latoya jackson?
*goes back to screaming*


----------



## nastasja

WTH is that first picture? She looks like that episode of Twilight Zone where people had pig faces.


----------



## Freckles1

coconutsboston said:


> I am too.  She's so over the top!
> 
> Is it just me or does she keep her followers on lock somehow?  Very rarely does a crass or snide comment slip through that I've seen.




I know!!!! SO interesting!! Have you seen the latest? She caught her hair on fire during a Michael  Jackson seance!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> I know!!!! SO interesting!! Have you seen the latest? She caught her hair on fire during a Michael  Jackson seance!!!!




now i understand, it wasn't la toya she was channelling with that make up but michael jackson!
our grrrl is always full of surprises


----------



## Tivo

Man, she is HIT.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Earlier this week she caused waves when she went completely make-up free, giving her fans a rare glimpse at her natural features.
> 
> But Courtney Stodden embraced a whole new look on Saturday when she appeared to mimic both Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner in a series of risque Instagram posts.
> 
> Pouting up a storm, the 21-year-old reality TV starlet appeared to mock Kylie Jenner and her Lip Kit range before posting a copycat selfie of Kim's infamous naked Instagram snap.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-naked-Kim-snap-Instagram.html#ixzz44nbn336r




[emoji53]..... Uhhhh.. I think we need to umm check the FRESHness of the red bell pepper ...think it's reaching the due by date...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Poor girl.


----------



## AcuteCritique

tweegy said:


> [emoji53]..... Uhhhh.. I think we need to umm check the FRESHness of the red bell pepper ...think it's reaching the due by date...


you know the bell pepper joke is past its due date too


----------



## Staci_W

AcuteCritique said:


> you know the bell pepper joke is past its due date too



Never!


----------



## tweegy

AcuteCritique said:


> you know the bell pepper joke is past its due date too




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] thanks! 

Didn't realize I asked, but thanks.


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] thanks!
> 
> Didn't realize I asked, but thanks.


----------



## coconutsboston

Freckles1 said:


> I know!!!! SO interesting!! Have you seen the latest? She caught her hair on fire during a Michael  Jackson seance!!!!


NO! I missed it with the new Insta settings - off to search now!


----------



## AcuteCritique

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] thanks!
> 
> Didn't realize I asked, but thanks.


please post a pic of yourself,love to see how beautiful you are


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AcuteCritique said:


> please post a pic of yourself,love to see how beautiful you are



Oh lawd please go find your sense of humour. Its the dang Courtney Stodden thread...LMAO, not a MENSA thread. Bell peppers are always on topic.


----------



## tweegy

AcuteCritique said:


> please post a pic of yourself,love to see how beautiful you are




I would hunny but don't wanna make you ashamed. Now if you'll excuse me. I - apparently unlike you have important business to attend to...like posing for a flirty floor flash. [emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh lawd please go find your sense of humour. Its the dang Courtney Stodden thread...LMAO, not a MENSA thread. Bell peppers are always on topic.







tweegy said:


> I would hunny but don't wanna make you ashamed. Now if you'll excuse me. I - apparently unlike you have important business to attend to...like posing for a flirty floor flash. [emoji136]&#127995;




Ladies!! Our girl's new song drops April 15!!
Forget the tax filings!!! I believe the name of the new single is called Asphalt ( my Instagram knowledge could be confused by Courtney's fresh bell pepper nakedness)


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!! Our girl's new song drops April 15!!
> Forget the tax filings!!! I believe the name of the new single is called Asphalt ( my Instagram knowledge could be confused by Courtney's fresh bell pepper nakedness)




Don't put it on me guuurrrrrl [emoji182][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji517]


----------



## rock_girl

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!! Our girl's new song drops April 15!!
> Forget the tax filings!!! I believe the name of the new single is called Asphalt ( my Instagram knowledge could be confused by Courtney's fresh bell pepper nakedness)




Gah...!!  Must go dye poodle stat, as that doesn't leave much time to practice lascivious lounging in sexy hard hat and Perspex heels!!

*twirls out of room*


----------



## pukasonqo

we need a new pink for the poodle!
*off to practice my sensuous back arch when tying perspex heels and lusciously chewing gum*
might drop by the hardware store to see if they have pink gaffer tape, failing that i'll settle for fluorescent


----------



## chowlover2

Fresh peppers are always in season! Seductively shines my serpent armband...


----------



## Freckles1

Our guurrl has put me in a tough spot!! Her latest brilliance has me confused!! Should I darken my hair ( aka Courtney K ) or go blonde and cut bangs ( aka singed bangs from the MJ seance ) ?? 
Taking poodle for a walk to contemplate the situation!!!
- slams door while teetering on ankle strap heels ( a must for walking the poodle )


----------



## Stephie2800

Freckles1 said:


> Our guurrl has put me in a tough spot!! Her latest brilliance has me confused!! Should I darken my hair ( aka Courtney K ) or go blonde and cut bangs ( aka singed bangs from the MJ seance ) ??
> Taking poodle for a walk to contemplate the situation!!!
> - slams door while teetering on ankle strap heels ( a must for walking the poodle )



Honey, the poodle is dead and transformed info fanZy handbag


----------



## Freckles1

Stephie2800 said:


> Honey, the poodle is dead and transformed info fanZy handbag




I die


----------



## tweegy

Stephie2800 said:


> Honey, the poodle is dead and transformed info fanZy handbag



omg


----------



## rock_girl

Stephie2800 said:


> Honey, the poodle is dead and transformed info fanZy handbag




NNNOOOOOO!!!  Say it ain't so!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies!!! Our girl is dropping it down low with a pink cowboy hat on via her Instagram!!! 4 days till her song hits!!! Run run run but don't fall off of your platforms!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Has anyone seen this show, The Mother/Daughter Experiment? I'm tempted to watch it for the twisted Courtney/Krista dynamic.



> *Courtney Stodden Says Her Scorned Ex-Momager Fell In Love With Her Husband*
> 
> 21-year-old Courtney Stodden is no stranger to relationship drama.
> 
> Stodden first gained notoriety in 2011, when at 16 years old, she married Lost actor Doug Hutchinson, who was 35 years her senior.
> 
> When their questionable union became fodder for tabloids, the couple repeatedly insisted that they were in love, and that the child bride even had her mother Krista Kellers blessing. Now, five years later, Stodden is still married to Hutchinson, but is no longer in contact with her mother  because she says her mother is in love with him.
> Lifetimes new show, The Mother/Daughter Experiment, features  mother-daughter duos of reality fame who come together to air their  dirty laundry and repair their broken relationships through therapy  sessions in front of the cameras. The Huffington Post chatted with  Stodden about her experience on the show and her volatile relationship  with 56-year-old Keller.
> *
> What made you want to go on The Mother/Daughter Experiment?*
> I have very troubling relationship with my mother and I trusted that  Dr. Debbie and Lifetime could really be sensitive to my situation and  attempt to help us through our issues. It wasnt an easy decision,  because I deal with a lot of hurt and anger and emotions toward the  situation but overall I thought it would be a good decision and journey.
> *
> The biggest point of contention seems to be your mothers relationship with your husband. *
> My mom attempted to betray me in the worst way, and that was by falling in love with my husband when I was 16.
> She would always say, What my daughter feels is what I feel. She  kind of took living through her child to a completely different level.
> *
> What first made you suspect your mother had feelings for Doug?*
> Well, Doug wasnt the first guy shes fallen in love with. Shes done  it with past boyfriends of mine. I kind of knew for a while; when I was  a really young teenage girl my mom was emotionally attached to a  teenager whom I knew.
> 
> I think from a young age I was aware she never set appropriate  boundaries for me and our relationship and, even when I was young, I  realized the inappropriateness of our relationship.
> 
> *On the show, she says that he brainwashed you.*
> Thats a really ridiculous statement. I dont want to say my mom  brainwashed me at some point, but once I took the blinders off and saw  what kind of parent my mom was becoming, I started to realize what an  awful relationship we actually had.
> *
> At one point, you had to leave the show because you were hospitalized.*
> You can imagine how difficult it was to be in the same room with  [Keller] for eight weeks. I had to briefly leave the show because I had a  nervous breakdown.
> 
> When I came back I had to have an outlet in that house for me to  escape and cope and I actually wrote a song that was inspired by my  mothers relationship, called Asphalt. Its like when youre pushed  down to the ground and you get back up again.
> 
> *You seem to be very confident about your body and have no  problem stripping down on Instagram. What would you say to women who  suffer from body image issues? *
> Well, dont judge a book by its cover. I put a confident image but I  also have my insecurities. Im an insecure girl and I deal with that as  well, so Im not a completely confident girl, but I try to focus on  being as carefree and happy as possible. Everyone is different and  beautiful, and we have to focus on our inner beauty.
> *
> What is your relationship like with Doug today? *
> Were really good. Were preparing to celebrate our fifth wedding  anniversary and renewing our vows in May. Unfortunately we have this  person in our life that sabotages our union.
> 
> Its funny because on Couples Therapy, my mom came on, saying Doug  is this amazing man and a beautiful person and the best guy that she  could have signed me off to. And now shes done a 180 after I asked her  to step off as my manager. Shes a scorned ex-momager.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ughter-experiment_us_56d764cbe4b0ffe6f8e8190e


----------



## pixiejenna

Have to drop this lovely bit about their love story here, the responses on these women's faces as Doug tells the story pretty much sums it up lol. When Heidi Pratt is the most sensible looking person of the group your life has seriously gone off the charts. Also the fact that Doug is trying to imply that Courtney had bigger celebs, sports stars, and sheiks courting her pretty much confirms what we already knew. Court was up for sale and he was the only buyer lol.

http://jezebel.com/heres-doug-hutch...source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Staci_W

I'm back to feeling sorry for her again. So much sickness.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just really don't understand how anyone can believe Doug is straight once he opens his mouth....


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think anyone with half a brain thinks he's straight. I'm still trying to figure out why he bought her in the first place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/14/exclusive-courtney-stodden-pregnant-first-child/

*Exclusive: Courtney Stodden Pregnant With Her First Child!*

Baby on board! Courtney Stodden is pregnant with her first child!  Courtney and her husband Doug Hutchison revealed the baby news to their close friends and family this week!.

Just a week shy of their fifth wedding anniversary, Courtney sent out a video (which we were given exclusive access to via our source) to those close to her, sharing the moment she finds out shes expecting. In the video dated May 11th, Doug is taping her in the bathroom as she waits for the pregnancy test results. Once she sees the double lines indicating pregnant, she sits down and looks happy and scared. Doug asks her how shes feeling and she says a little overwhelmed. 

Doug and Courtney tied the knot in 2011 when she was sixteen years old. They split for a short time in November 2013 (but stayed living together). By August 2014 that they had reconciled. Doug has been married twice before, but this will be his first child.

Courtney just completed a stint on The Mother/Daughter Experiment with her mom Krista Keller and was previously seen with Doug on Couples Therapy in 2012.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Oh good lord &#128527;


----------



## Irishgal

I weep for this child. Meaning the baby, not the child having the baby.


----------



## usmcwifey

Some people should really not be allowed to reproduce..... But I guess she needed to get attention someway


----------



## redney

Poor child.


----------



## coconutsboston

WHAT!?


Does this mean the bell pepper is no longer fresh?


----------



## pukasonqo

god help the child
with any luck it will be a boy!
no idea about the freshness issue at this stage


----------



## dangerouscurves

usmcwifey said:


> Some people should really not be allowed to reproduce..... But I guess she needed to get attention someway




I agree. Especially with the first sentence.


----------



## tweegy

Here for it!!


----------



## Kansashalo

*burst back into this thread*






SAY WHAT???!?!?!?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?


----------



## Freckles1

Holy smokes!!!!!
I'm worried for the pink poodle!!!!


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## dangerouscurves

Kansashalo said:


> *burst back into this thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAY WHAT???!?!?!?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

mmmhhh, the possibilities... wearing coochie cutters with perspex heels while on pram duty, subtly bending to adjust a strap and prove us that she is the yummiest of yummy mummies!


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm not even sure I have words for this news....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rst-child-with-husband-doug-hutchison-w206709

*Courtney Stodden Is Pregnant, Expecting First Child With Husband Doug Hutchison*

Teen bride turned mom-to-be! Courtney Stodden is pregnant and expecting her first child with husband Doug Hutchison, the reality star confirms exclusively to Us Weekly.

"It's a bittersweet time for me right now. I'm dealing with a lot of stress and emotions surrounding life and its ups and downs, Stodden, 21, tells Us. Doug and I weren't planning on going public with this so soon. Im only four weeks along in my pregnancy. But some things are out of your control."

The happy news comes as an early anniversary present for the couple, who tied the knot on May 20, 2011, when Stodden was just 16 years old. Hutchison is 34 years her senior. The couple, who appeared on Couples Therapy in 2012, briefly split in November 2013 before reuniting in August 2014. 

"Doug is wonderful, Stodden, who most recently appeared alongside her estranged mother, Krista Keller, on Lifetimes The Mother/Daughter Experiment: Celebrity Edition, told Us of her hubby in 2011. "He picks up my coffee beans that I spill on the floor. He picks up my foundation. He picks up my feathers from my big robe that I wear. My high heels are all over. I have a wonderful life, a wonderful husband.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg! First don't complain that you didn't want to go public about this when you release a video of you waiting for the results of your pee test, really? Also most people wait until the end of the first trimester to tell people your only 4 weeks along. I feel bad for this kid to grow up in that level of chaos. I also hope for a boy, because you know a girl will befall the same fate she did. Also when she's taking about how lucky she is to have doug, she sounds like she's in love with her maid, he picks up after me and cleans up after me. . .

Her bell pepper is no longer fresh folks lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tulipfield

I don't see how it's any better if the baby's a boy.  He will only grow up seeing women as Barbie dolls based on how his mother behaves.


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm waiting to see her maternity style [emoji6]


----------



## purseproblm

4 weeks? She's fisappointed she had to share? No one was looking for her so I assume she called the paps to take a picture of a positive test in her purse. Heck I e bad friends that didn't realize it until they were 6 weeks.


----------



## qudz104

4 weeks is super early to announce! I didn't find out till I was 7 weeks and then I still wanted to wait a few more to announce but my hubby blabbed to everyone lol. 

This mother child duo will make coco and Chanel look positively mild! Sadly this bell pepper has definitely wrinkled and mottled away.


----------



## Freckles1

mrskolar09 said:


> I'm waiting to see her maternity style [emoji6]




Oh yes!!


----------



## Staci_W

So her breasts are going to get larger? Eww


----------



## CobaltBlu

*shifts uncomfortably*

I got nothing.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *shifts uncomfortably*
> 
> I got nothing.



**Tosses CB WD40 bra strap spray** 

Doll! Think of the possibilities!!!! LOL


----------



## DesigningStyle

I didn't see this coming!


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> **Tosses CB WD40 bra strap spray**
> 
> Doll! Think of the possibilities!!!! LOL


Serpent armbands in the delivery room!!!


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> Serpent armbands in the delivery room!!!



And perspex heels in the stirrups!


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> And perspex heels in the stirrups!




you read my mind! and make up, one always has to have their best face on
a special pink lipstick should be launched if the baby is a girl!


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> you read my mind! and make up, one always has to have their best face on
> a special pink lipstick should be launched if the baby is a girl!



I can see it now


----------



## rock_girl

CobaltBlu said:


> *shifts uncomfortably*
> 
> I got nothing.







tweegy said:


> **Tosses CB WD40 bra strap spray**
> 
> 
> 
> Doll! Think of the possibilities!!!! LOL







DesigningStyle said:


> I didn't see this coming!






coconutsboston said:


> Serpent armbands in the delivery room!!!






chowlover2 said:


> And perspex heels in the stirrups!






pukasonqo said:


> you read my mind! and make up, one always has to have their best face on
> a special pink lipstick should be launched if the baby is a girl!




ALL OF THIS!! 

Plus, dolls, the "after care" to freshen up our dolls bell pepper. And the totes adorbs cute outfits for il bambino/a!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> **Tosses CB WD40 bra strap spray**
> 
> Doll! Think of the possibilities!!!! LOL



Thanks doll! You always know just what to do!

I admit, despite the wrecked train this poor child is being born into, I am just a tad curious about the maternity fashions....


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> Serpent armbands in the delivery room!!!



Oh- I can't even imagine lol.



CobaltBlu said:


> Thanks doll! You always know just what to do!
> 
> I admit, despite the wrecked train this poor child is being born into, I am just a tad curious about the maternity fashions....






Wrecked Train CB? I think every woman in here at one time or another would kill to have our gentle fair maiden be mom *chuckle*. I wished my mom taught me how to flirty floor flash. Or fix but not really fix my bra strap. And who can say that they were co-raised by a ever surprised looking pink poodle. No CB, don't put it on her guurrr.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm personally excited to see the debut of "Mommy & Me" purple duct-tape onesies.


----------



## mistygirl

]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgBS_8Tqidc
Courtney singing her latest single "pink lipstick" with her hubby Doug!


----------



## VuittonsLover

This is still my favorite thread.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine too. I love seeing it pop up every now and again! 

Y'all see the video she posted? Baby Bell's just a-growin'!


----------



## Freckles1

A train wreck yet I love it


----------



## dangerouscurves

mistygirl said:


> ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgBS_8Tqidc
> Courtney singing her latest single "pink lipstick" with her hubby Doug!




Eh? What did I just watch? And why? Curiosity killed the cat. [emoji24]


----------



## tweegy

mistygirl said:


> ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgBS_8Tqidc
> Courtney singing her latest single "pink lipstick" with her hubby Doug!




YYYYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSS Pink lipstick, I love it!!!!! I got it at CVS!!!!! [emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168]

iPod repeat and fav!!!!' [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]

This song gets four lucious lollipops out of five minus a lollipop for no bra slipping and no armband 

[emoji517][emoji517][emoji517][emoji517]


----------



## saira1214

Lol


----------



## Crystalina

Omg. My brain needs a bath. And my eyes too.


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> YYYYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSS Pink lipstick, I love it!!!!! I got it at CVS!!!!! [emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168]
> 
> iPod repeat and fav!!!!' [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
> 
> This song gets four lucious lollipops out of five minus a lollipop for no bra slipping and no armband
> 
> [emoji517][emoji517][emoji517][emoji517]




Pink lipstick is luscious!! Especially with a pink swimsuit and maybe some punk bubblegum!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> YYYYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSS Pink lipstick, I love it!!!!! I got it at CVS!!!!! [emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168]
> 
> iPod repeat and fav!!!!' [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
> 
> This song gets four lucious lollipops out of five minus a lollipop for no bra slipping and no armband
> 
> [emoji517][emoji517][emoji517][emoji517]



Doll.....I am happy to see that our girl still is sticking to her guns and not using lipgloss, that is one thing from the *makeup realm* that is still unnecessary.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Freckles1 said:


> Pink lipstick is luscious!! Especially with a pink swimsuit and maybe some punk bubblegum!!



sugar free, of course.

Dont put it on me gurrrrrl!


----------



## tweegy

Crystalina said:


> Omg. My brain needs a bath. And my eyes too.



Take a bath in some Fresh red bell pepper shower gel doll [emoji1326]



Freckles1 said:


> Pink lipstick is luscious!! Especially with a pink swimsuit and maybe some punk bubblegum!!




[emoji182] topped off with pink lucite heels and you got something you can't buy at Cvs doll!!!



CobaltBlu said:


> Doll.....I am happy to see that our girl still is sticking to her guns and not using lipgloss, that is one thing from the *makeup realm* that is still unnecessary.




Doll I know! It brings a glitter sparkled tear to my eye. We didn't put it on her gurrl and now she bought it at Cvs [emoji160][emoji182][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

cobaltblu said:


> sugar free, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont put it on me gurrrrrl!




cvs!!!


----------



## qudz104

Haha my new summer jam!


----------



## pukasonqo

our grrrl still has it, yes sireee!


----------



## tweegy

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...tney-stodden-if-its-a-boy-hell-be-gay-w209748




> Courtney Stodden doesn&#8217;t know the sex of her baby yet. But that won&#8217;t stop her from shopping for newborn girl outfits. &#8220;If it&#8217;s a boy I am going to dress him up in tutus,&#8221; she told Us Weekly on Tuesday, June 7, at a PETA event in L.A. &#8220;I know I am going to spoil my baby rotten. I&#8217;m going to be a fun mom. I always say I am going to have a girl regardless, and if it&#8217;s a boy he&#8217;ll be gay!&#8221; The 21-year-old &#8212; who is expecting her first child with husband Doug Hutchison, 55 &#8212; confirmed her baby news exclusively to Us on May 16. A week later, she opened up to Us about battling prenatal depression.
> 
> &#8220;My depression affects my sleeping patterns and overall perspective on life,&#8221; she revealed on May 24. &#8220;At times, I have severe insomnia, and other times I find myself sleeping too much. I have feelings of hopelessness but experience many moments of absolute euphoria.&#8221;
> 
> On Tuesday, Stodden described herself as being on an &#8220;emotional roller coaster.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;A lot of things are changing in my body,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I&#8217;m feeling OK. I feel really happy. It&#8217;s exciting. But it&#8217;s a lot.&#8221;
> 
> Stodden and the Lost actor weren&#8217;t actively trying to get pregnant. &#8220;It was an &#8216;oops&#8217; baby,&#8221; she confessed to Us. Like Lena Dunham, Stodden suffers from endometriosis, a condition that is associated with infertility.
> 
> The parents-to-be tied the knot on May 20, 2011, when Stodden was just 16 years old. They appeared on Couples Therapy in 2012 and briefly split in November 2013 before reuniting in August 2014. Stodden says they are now doing better than ever.
> 
> &#8220;My husband has been my rock,&#8221; she told Us. &#8220;He is over-the-moon excited! And he&#8217;s so connected to me that he&#8217;s basically having morning sickness.&#8221;
> 
> This will be the first child for both.


----------



## coconutsboston

Oh Lord. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## zen1965

Prenatal depression?


----------



## Irishgal

Sadly, both of the parents are pretty low functioning intelligence wise so this kid might not have a chance of being very bright


----------



## coconutsboston

When is baby Dourtney set to make his way into the world?


----------



## rock_girl

This article hasn't been shared of our girl's journey into motherhood...
http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/05/31/courtney-stodden-pregnant-baby-bump-smile/


----------



## rock_girl

Dolls!  I realize this is an older article, but the world almost lost baby Dourtney... [emoji22] Good thing our girl has quick reflexes, like a cat, and was able to brace herself. Phew!!!
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ding-on-her-baby-bump-and-spilling-her-drink/


----------



## buzzytoes

It's so handy that the paps were there to catch it all. When do we find out if it's a girl or boy?


----------



## Sasha2012

rock_girl said:


> Dolls!  I realize this is an older article, but the world almost lost baby Dourtney... [emoji22] Good thing our girl has quick reflexes, like a cat, and was able to brace herself. Phew!!!
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ding-on-her-baby-bump-and-spilling-her-drink/
> View attachment 3411366


Those pictures tho 

























pics via The Sun


----------



## B. Jara

Reports are she's suffered a miscarriage. [emoji22] 

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...-hutchison/?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag

Courtney Stodden has suffered a miscarriage while pregnant with her first child with Doug Hutchison.

“It is with a heavy heart to inform you that last week Courtney Stodden suffered a heartbreaking miscarriage,” Stodden’s manager Gina Rodriguez said in a statement to PEOPLE. “Courtney and her husband, Doug, are at an emotional loss for words and are using this time to grieve with their close family and friends.

Continued in link


----------



## coconutsboston

She had it up on insta, too. I wonder if it had anything to do with the fall after all?


----------



## Jen1122

I'm pretty sure it was only a food baby


----------



## rock_girl

B. Jara said:


> Reports are she's suffered a miscarriage. [emoji22]



I can only imagine how devastated they must be.  RIP baby Dourtney!


----------



## Sassys

That fall looks so fake.


----------



## sabrunka

Sassys said:


> That fall looks so fake.



Yep, that's what I was thinking.  It looks really weird and unnatural.  I was holding off from saying anything as I'm sure someone would come after me saying I was insensitive.


----------



## AECornell

So she would have been like 12 weeks pregnant? If they announced May 15 at 4 weeks, plus 7 weeks since then, give or take a few days, I'm rounding to 12. Is that right?


----------



## katlun

having suffered a miscarriage, it's sad and upsetting

I feel for her


----------



## Vintage Leather

If Courtney did miscarry, I am sympathetic.  If it's an attempt to gain attention, I feel furious.  I'm trying to err on the side of kindness; it is possible that she did miscarry. 
A good quarter of all clinically recognized pregnancies end in miscarriages. It's just that almost 70% of those miscarriages occur within the first few weeks and so most women don't even know they are pregnant.  
It's why people say you should never announce until you've made it past the first trimester - the excitement before and the sympathy afterword makes it all the more painful.

If it is a miscarriage, it probably wasn't because of the (very staged looking) fall; it is much more likely that it simply wasn't a viable fetus.


----------



## mrskolar09

Saw the miscarriage news on Facebook, sorry for her and Doug.


----------



## Flatsy

sabrunka said:


> Yep, that's what I was thinking.  It looks really weird and unnatural.  I was holding off from saying anything as I'm sure someone would come after me saying I was insensitive.


I have thought the pregnancy was fake from the beginning.  The day she announced it at four weeks I predicted she would pimp out the "pregnancy" for a few months and then pretend to miscarry, which is exactly what she did.

Her "bump" is strangely too big for 12 weeks and it's been exactly the same for over a month.  I don't think it was a bump at all, but just her pooching out her stomach.  She probably got a little help from photoshop on her instagrams to get that nice round look, because in The Sun photos it just looks like a pooch.


----------



## Freckles1

I feel bad for her. I believe she had a miscarriage


----------



## AECornell

She is tall and was pretty thin the last time I saw pics of her. At 12 weeks I was barely showing and at 16 weeks my stomach was more pointy. Obviously everyone carries differently but I agree that her stomach looked too big and round for 12 weeks.

A miscarriage is a terrible thing and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## pixiejenna

My heart goes out to her and doug, miscarriage is a tragic experience to go through. Even more so when you don't have a good support system in place  (ie all your friends are on your payroll, your husband/rock is doug, and your mom is batsh!t insane ).

Honestly in those pictures our bell peppers face is virtually unrecognizable, too me at least. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

I just read this today. So sad. I hope they stay strong.


----------



## loves

what sad news...

i was also wondering if it was her fall. she was in flip flops when she fell and i was glad at least she was in flip flops (not glad about the fall) because imagine the backlash and blame on her if she were in her usual insanely high platform heels. i wish her and her husband much strength and love.


----------



## AECornell

I don't think tripping like this would cause a miscarriage. Not at 12 weeks. The fetus is really protected in there, surrounded my fluid and is also very small.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden and husband Doug Hutchinson emerged for the first time on Monday since suffering a devastating miscarriage.

The couple looked sombre stepping out in Beverly Hills, with the 56-year-old actor supporting his young wife as they walked.

The 21-year-old revealed on Twitter last week that they had lost their unborn baby, who was 13 weeks along.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-emerge-time-miscarriage.html#ixzz4FTweM0AC


----------



## pixiejenna

How sad this gives me strong Anna Nicole vibes.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fsadeli

sad to hear this! misscarry is always heartbreaking!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was born more than three decades after the legendary Hollywood icon.

But on Friday, Courtney Stodden, who has made little secret of her admiration for Marilyn Monroe, visited the screen siren's grave on the 54-year anniversary of her death.

The 21-year-old reality star also penned a heartfelt letter to the Gentlemen Prefer Blondes star which she shared on Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-grave-anniversary-death.html#ixzz4GgFrpVoD


----------



## Sassys

Give me a break. SMH. I will never understand the obsession with Marilyn Monroe. The woman slept with married men for parts and abused alcohol and drugs.


----------



## Divalish

So... was this broad actually pregnant? The fall looks like it was completely staged, like they did it to use as a reason for the miscarriage. The recent pictures of her with her hand on her belly just look odd. If she did in fact have a miscarriage my sympathies are with her, but this all just doesn't seem right.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Divalish said:


> So... was this broad actually pregnant? The fall looks like it was completely staged, like they did it to use as a reason for the miscarriage. The recent pictures of her with her hand on her belly just look odd. If she did in fact have a miscarriage my sympathies are with her, but this all just doesn't seem right.


Mte! Imo she needs serious help.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> Give me a break. SMH. I will never understand the obsession with Marilyn Monroe. The woman slept with married men for parts and abused alcohol and drugs.



For reasons that maybe only a sociologist or psychologist could explain, some people get emotionally drawn into the stories of celebrities who died young and tragically. When she was alive Marilyn was not highly respected. After death her flaws are long forgotten and she has reached icon status, not remembered for her movies but for the pitiable circumstances of her decline.


----------



## gillianna

It is like she has a script of a story she wants to play out.  Everything is carefully done for the most attention.  Really have doubts on the pregnancy story and her need for so much attention after her miscarriage.  If she was not pregnant and had a miscarriage would she make the news like this?


----------



## pursegrl12

fake pregnancy-check
fake fall- check
fake miscarriage-check
staged sad pictures with had on stomach-check
new publicity-check, check, check!!


----------



## bag-mania

I don't know, our poor girl may have finally fallen off the deep end.
Now she's shaved her head as a "tribute" to her lost child. Why she believes posting her nearly naked, bald photos is _honoring_ is anyone's guess.



*Courtney Stodden Shaves Head Nearly Bald as ‘Symbolic Gesture’ After Miscarriage: ‘I Want to Give Back to My Angel’*

*Courtney Stodden* is beginning a “new chapter” after losing her baby — and honoring the little one she lost in the process.

The 21-year-old reality star took to Instagram this week to let the world know that she would shave her head nearly bald as a “symbolic gesture” after suffering a miscarriage last month while pregnant with her first child with husband *Doug Hutchison*.

“I’ve been thinking and I have decided that I want to give back to my angel with a symbolic gesture,” Stodden said in a video clip. “That, to me, is shaving my hair off because I want to step into this new chapter in my life fresh and with a new.”

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/08/08/courtney-stodden-shaves-head-bald-miscarriage/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Give me a break. SMH. I will never understand the obsession with Marilyn Monroe. The woman slept with married men for parts and abused alcohol and drugs.


I can't ever wrap my head around it....


----------



## Irishgal

Why does she look like John Leguizamo in drag?


----------



## redney

Irishgal said:


> Why does she look like John Leguizamo in drag?


OMG she does!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't take this bish seriously!


----------



## gillianna

Is she becoming an alcoholic now?  So many pictures show her with a drink in her hand.  Is it a prop?  Can she function in life without a drink?  Could she be doing drugs too which would really be sad.  So many pictures of her  show a wasted soul.  Maybe she needs to get out of LA and realize she is not going to become a star.  I guess she can try a porn tape next since it worked for Kim Kardashian so well. 
   Girl needs to get a education and do something besides staged pap walks with her life.


----------



## coconutsboston

I hate to be crass, but certain pregnancy pics she posted looked more like a beer gut. But what do I know?

I thought she was going to the cemetery for the miscarried baby, but Marilyn?  Kind of bizarre.


----------



## absolutpink

She needs some serious psychiatric help


----------



## Wildflower22

You know two others who shaved their heads and went crazy, sadly - Amanda Bynes and Britney. This is not a good sign to me. I see this girl badly falling off the deep end soon.


----------



## chowlover2

Wildflower22 said:


> You know two others who shaved their heads and went crazy, sadly - Amanda Bynes and Britney. This is not a good sign to me. I see this girl badly falling off the deep end soon.


I agree, this poor girl needs professional help. She's only 21 for heaven's sake.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Totally agree. I don't get the Marilyn Monroe obsession. She seemed void of any soul.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Totally agree. I don't get the Marilyn Monroe obsession. She seemed void of any soul.


I think she was a beautiful yet lonely soul. She was longing for love that she never found stemming from her childhood of not knowing her father, the absence of her mother and going through a string of foster care. She had a magentic appeal, she was sexy without being vulgar and appealed to men, women and children. There was a also a vulnerability about her. I am a fan of her movies and after reading about her she was smarter than she appeared to be but playing a blonde bimbo pays. She may not have been highly respected in her day but she was very popular. I thinks she'd be very flattered that over 50 years after her death she is so loved and still very prominent in pop culture.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> I think she was a beautiful yet lonely soul. She was longing for love that she never found stemming from her childhood of not knowing her father, the absence of her mother and going through a string of foster care. She had a magentic appeal, she was sexy without being vulgar and appealed to men, women and children. There was a also a vulnerability about her. I am a fan of her movies and after reading about her she was smarter than she appeared to be but playing a blonde bimbo pays. She may not have been highly respected in her day but she was very popular. I thinks she'd be very flattered that over 50 years after her death she is so loved and still very prominent in pop culture.



She still slept around with married men for money/parts. In my world that is called a whore. Why would anyone idolize a whore? She knew these men were married and didn't care.


----------



## mrskolar09

Plenty of women (and men, for that matter) have done worse and still been widely admired.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> Plenty of women (and men, for that matter) have done worse and still been widely admired.



And it's sick...


----------



## pixiejenna

Wildflower22 said:


> You know two others who shaved their heads and went crazy, sadly - Amanda Bynes and Britney. This is not a good sign to me. I see this girl badly falling off the deep end soon.


ITA my first thought when I saw her shaved head was she's hit Brit-Brits level of cray cray. I sincerely hope that she gets the help she so desperately needs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shiny_things

This is beginning to make me uncomfortable now. I feel like we're straying into Bynes territory.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I find no humour in this situation anymore. 

It was only ever amusing when Courtney didn't appear to be in physical or mental danger. She seemed to be a fairly harmless D grade wannabe.

That's not true now. 

I think her messed up childhood and relationship with her Mum and husband is coming home to roost. 

This looks like someone in real trouble to me.


----------



## bag-mania

She gives off all the signs of someone on drugs. She might not be an addict but she's using enough to affect her decision-making.


----------



## loves

oh dear. i hope she gets the help she needs. 
it seems like the people around her aren't really helping...


----------



## DC-Cutie

loves said:


> oh dear. i hope she gets the help she needs.
> it seems like the people around her aren't really helping...


I really blame her mother.


----------



## Wildflower22

bag-mania said:


> She gives off all the signs of someone on drugs. She might not be an addict but she's using enough to affect her decision-making.



Perhaps I shouldn't comment since I really know nothing about drugs, but I always thought she was very off during those crazy videos she used to do. Something was not right there. 

I do think she has serious psychological issues.


----------



## bag-mania

Wildflower22 said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't comment since I really know nothing about drugs, but I always thought she was very off during those crazy videos she used to do. Something was not right there.
> 
> I do think she has serious psychological issues.



It's hard to say because everything we've seen of her has been part of her "performance". I think she embellishes her videos and photo shoots to get as much media visibility as she can, even if it for being weird or outrageous. We know she desperately wanted to be famous, with her mother's strong encouragement. Even her meeting Doug was planned out in the sense that Courtney enrolled in his acting workshops. If you believe his account, which she hasn't denied, she was the one who initially came on to him and didn't tell him her age right away. Maybe having Marilyn Monroe as your hero is a bad idea if you believe the path to fame is putting in time on the casting couch.


----------



## mari_merry

"On friday Courtney Stodden treated herself to a night out with pals in Santa Monica, CA"











Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-tragic-miscarriage.html#ixzz4HDsnkY6z


----------



## mrskolar09

Wow, she looks BAD.  
If she's having mental problems I really hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## Hobbsy

That doesn't even look like her?!!


----------



## bag-mania

^ Yes it does. Shaving her head is going to make any woman look different. Just look at her mismatched boobs and you'll know it's our Courtney.

Wonder who her friend is there? I guess she tucked Doug in for the night then went out to party.


----------



## mrskolar09

Irishgal said:


> Why does she look like John Leguizamo in drag?



Omg, yes!  I totally see Miss Chi Chi Rodriguez in there


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't want her to wind up like Anna Nicole Smith. I really don't.


----------



## pixiejenna

She's been headed down that lane for at least 2-3 years already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mari_merry

At The Grove in Los Angeles on August 13, 2016


----------



## mrskolar09

She still has a popped out belly, it looks like.  If it's not all for show, I really feel bad for her.  I'm sure it's terribly hard to lose a baby.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-mania said:


> ^ Yes it does. Shaving her head is going to make any woman look different. Just look at her mismatched boobs and you'll know it's our Courtney.
> 
> Wonder who her friend is there? I guess she tucked Doug in for the night then went out to party.


IIRC, she said in her snapchat story that one of the guys was her cousin and the other was his friend.


----------



## buzzytoes

mrskolar09 said:


> She still has a popped out belly, it looks like.  If it's not all for show, I really feel bad for her.  I'm sure it's terribly hard to lose a baby.


Yeah I am not understanding that. Makes me wonder if she was even pregnant. I mean I didn't think she was far enough to even be showing, and at her age I would think her body would snap right back to looking not pregnant.

Oh Courtney I wish someone would properly look after you.


----------



## bag-mania

coconutsboston said:


> IIRC, she said in her snapchat story that one of the guys was her cousin and the other was his friend.



Because we all know spending all evening holding your "cousin's" hand is perfectly innocent. The poor thing is so dense. Can't help but feel sorry for her. She can't even come up with a plausible excuse or, heaven forbid, be discreet when she's out.


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> IIRC, she said in her snapchat story that one of the guys was her cousin and the other was his friend.



Yeh, I didn't think anything was going on with her and the guy. 


buzzytoes said:


> Yeah I am not understanding that. Makes me wonder if she was even pregnant. I mean I didn't think she was far enough to even be showing, and at her age I would think her body would snap right back to looking not pregnant.
> 
> Oh Courtney I wish someone would properly look after you.



But every woman is different at the same time. Some do show earlier than others.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm feeling very sorry for her. Bad feeling about this girl, she needs help and I don't think she has anyone sane around her.


----------



## buzzytoes

tweegy said:


> Yeh, I didn't think anything was going on with her and the guy.
> 
> 
> But every woman is different at the same time. Some do show earlier than others.


That is why I am not dead set on whether she was or was not pregnant. Because women are so differently shaped. I mean I would assume she would not fake a pregnancy but who knows in Hollywood.


----------



## Freckles1

I follow our girl on Instagram - yes it started out as humorous but has started to fill me with concern for her with every pic. I wish we could go back to the pink poodle days Court. Very concerned for her. 21 is still a baby!!!!


----------



## mari_merry

At a wig store in Beverly Hills on August 20, 2016


----------



## pixiejenna

Holly sit this girl did not shave her whole head! She only shaved the inside but left a 1 or 2 of the perimeter all the way around. Look at the pic with the hair net on she still has some hair. This explains the hedious wraps she's been wearing around her head, it's to hide that she still has some hair. I wish someone in her life would admit her for the help she needs so desperately.


----------



## mari_merry

With Doug Hutchison at Venice Beach, CA


----------



## caitlin1214

You knew Britney Spears was in trouble when she shaved her head and brought out the pink wig. 
Courtney's doing the same thing.


----------



## cdtracing

^^^Is she hitting a crack pipe in the third picture???


----------



## mkr

I thought it was weed.  Or a cigarette.


----------



## veyda

http://www.thesuperficial.com/courtney-stodden-miscarriage-bikini-crying-beach-photo-shoot-08-2016
"gross as hell" lol


----------



## tweegy

According to the article its a e-cig

Can't imagine the girl baking up a crack pipe normal on the beach lol


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> ^^^Is she hitting a crack pipe in the third picture???



Lol! No, she's just vaping.


----------



## caitlin1214

My mother thinks someone saving off their hair (for something other than health reasons) means they're having psychological issues. 

In my mind, I only consider someone shaving their hair as a psychological break if it's combined with other bizarre behavior. So what Britney Spears did and what Courtney is doing now, that's a psychotic break. 

Someone shaving it off because they're known for playing with their color or length, that's something else entirely.


----------



## pixiejenna

Showing off the bell pepper again. She's turning into Mariah always with a wine glass in hand. I feel like doug is taking her for all these pap outtings to cheer her up which is pretty sad.  You know what else you can do dougie you can get her the psychological help she needs. This has such a Britney/Anna Nicole vibe that it's out right frightening to watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

All other issues aside, I thought she looked cute in the blue and pink wigs.  I think it's the hairstyle that I like on her.  

I'm rooting for our girl, but am definitely not overly optimistic.  I hope she gets whatever it is that she needs.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> Holly sit this girl did not shave her whole head! She only shaved the inside but left a 1 or 2 of the perimeter all the way around. Look at the pic with the hair net on she still has some hair. This explains the hedious wraps she's been wearing around her head, it's to hide that she still has some hair. I wish someone in her life would admit her for the help she needs so desperately.


Which is even more strange than shaving her whole head, if you ask me. Why on earth would she leave that one section? It didn't look like nearly enough to cover what she shaved.


----------



## Deco

buzzytoes said:


> Which is even more strange than shaving her whole head, if you ask me. Why on earth would she leave that one section? It didn't look like nearly enough to cover what she shaved.


perhaps it's for having something to attach/lace wigs to?  don't know if that even makes sense since I've never worn a wig.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she was pulling a Britney and chickened out halfway through...


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> Which is even more strange than shaving her whole head, if you ask me. Why on earth would she leave that one section? It didn't look like nearly enough to cover what she shaved.


Ita it's really puzzling. That clearly takes way more effort than just taking clippers and shaving it off. And it's the whole perimeter you can see the nape of her neck has her original hair if she just left the front she'd be clean back there. So it's not she's just kept some of the front it's all away around. This took a lot of time and effort to do and she had help to do it  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Decophile said:


> perhaps it's for having something to attach/lace wigs to?  don't know if that even makes sense since I've never worn a wig.


Maybe I never wore a wig either but maybe it will fit better? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

Courtney Stodden cradles 'reborn doll' as she reveals the newborn baby replica is helping her after suffering a devastating miscarriage

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ping-suffering-miscarriage.html#ixzz4IMAwGhyg


----------



## mkr

Okay that's a wrap.  She's lost it.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> Okay that's a wrap.  She's lost it.


To your point, the faux-baby is touted as a boy in the videos (and article) although "he" is dressed up in a tutu. Today on snapchat, she had him dressed in the tutu with a big bow on his head.  I know she said if she'd had a boy she was going to dress him like a girl, but this spectacle (for lack of a better word) is really over the top.  

Is no one close to her worried about this very attention-seeking behavior? Doug? Krista?


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm not sure anyone around her is smart enough to take the initiative here and get her help?!


----------



## bag-mania

That little lifelike babydoll is super creepy!


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-mania said:


> That little lifelike babydoll is super creepy!



SO creepy!!!


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Los Angeles on September 1, 2016


----------



## redney

WTF is she doing? Such a desperate cry for help.


----------



## bag-mania

Sigh. I would hope she wouldn't walk precariously with 4-inch thick pieces of cork strapped to her feet if she was holding an actual baby.

The girl really doesn't need to be responsible for another life. She can't even care for herself. Whatever happened to that little pink-dyed dog she used to carry around constantly? Was he her pet or just a photo prop?


----------



## Hobbsy

She doesn't look well. For the love of God won't someone in her life get her some help???


----------



## TinksDelite

Please tell me our girl is just feigning crazy to land some therapy related reality show... Otherwise I fear we are truly witnessing another Anna Nicole scenario here.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm not as convinced that this is a true meltdown vs. attention seeking (at this time, anyway) because she was carrying on and drinking a lot prior to the "pregnancy".  People were expressing their concern for her on Insta way before this happened. She had a nose job to look more like Marilyn Monroe, after all....


----------



## pixiejenna

Legit question is she wearing a trucker hat with weave attached to it or did she actually go through the trouble of putting on a wig and braiding it to put a trucker hat on top?

I'm honestly am starting to question the validity of the miscarriage. It really is starting to come off as attention seeking vs someone really in grief. However she probably has zero coping skills to handle such a thing. How ever you slice it, it's sad.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Oh. My. God.

Where is this woman's family?!?!?

We are witnessing a nervous breakdown! This is terribly sad!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

After college, I worked a retail job in the mall and I remember a teenage girl walking around, holding a baby doll. My coworker and I thought it was odd but chalked it up to teens and their shenanigans. Then we saw more girls carrying them.

They must've replaced the baby dolls with the harboiled egg baby thing they do in Health class (or in my case, seventh grade home-ec). 

Those lifelike newborn dolls are creepy, but I could see why some people would need them and why holding them would be therapeutic. On the other hand, Courtney holding the "baby" while wearing the pink wig is a little off-putting.


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> After college, I worked a retail job in the mall and I remember a teenage girl walking around, holding a baby doll. My coworker and I thought it was odd but chalked it up to teens and their shenanigans. Then we saw more girls carrying them.
> 
> *They must've replaced the baby dolls with the harboiled egg baby thing they do in Health class (or in my case, seventh grade home-ec). *
> 
> Those lifelike newborn dolls are creepy, but I could see why some people would need them and why holding them would be therapeutic. On the other hand, Courtney holding the "baby" while wearing the pink wig is a little off-putting.



They did. Ours actually cried and wet their pants, etc.  

The baby doll makes me wonder if it's not a cry for her own stunted childhood.


----------



## cdtracing

This girl has lost it.  She's not on the same astral plane as the rest of the world.  I'm getting some serious Anna Nicole vibes.  It wouldn't surprise me if they find her face down in the bathtub one day.  Sad.


----------



## Claricia

LaAgradecida said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Where is this woman's family?!?!?
> 
> We are witnessing a nervous breakdown! This is terribly sad!!!



We are witnessing a famewhore with limited options and resources.

First, her family:

Courtney has two half-sisters (same mom).  On Courtney's birthday a few days ago, one of her sisters posted a birthday message to Courtney saying that they have not seen each other in six years and she cries for her.  Courtney's other sister left Facebook a few years ago.

Courtney is a high-school dropout.  She has Doug and her paparazzi game and that is it.  Currently she has an agent (Gina Rodriguez), but she burns through agents and friends.

She was not pregnant.   The video that the media reported showing Courtney seeing the test result was never publicly released.  This person has brought cameras in to her surgeries and made porn, but never posted an ultra-sound, a visit to the doctor, or a positive test.  She was playing pregnant.  

This is the truth about Courtney:

Courtney used to look so old - her mom was her stylist, and her mom was making her look like a 50 year old because Krista lives through Courtney.  

Courtney was in about 6th grade when the Anna Nicole Smith show was on. She and Krista liked it, Krista saw it as a formula for success. She got the idea that if Courtney was homeschooled, she could model and do TV and they would all be rich.  She could be her stylist.

Courtney had a local show that went nowhere.  Modeling went nowhere.  The Miss Ocean Shores pageant went nowhere.  All of that cost money, and since money was the reason they were doing it...

I do not know if she actually did any homeschooling, Krista said she did an online school, but Courtney never graduated.  They really thought she would be an international icon and not need school.

The whole fame-game was not working out.  Krista's extreme narcissism got worse as Courtney's sisters got moved out and got married - she is a decade younger than they are.   If you are friends with Krista on FB, or maybe her page is public, you can see the wall of photos and it is all just her.  She thought she was Kris Jenner raising Anna Nicole Smith.

Anyhow, Courtney started dating someone and Krista realized that she couldn't control Courtney AND that they were losing the fame game.  After several years of money and attempts at modeling, singing, tv - nothing.  Krista started posting the modeling photos around and that is where the whole "sheiks wanted to marry her" nonsense came about.  She was trying to find a way to make money off Courtney and lure Courtney away from the boyfriend.  It isn't like Courtney could just go back into 10th grade - she had dropped out in 6th grade or so.

Krista found Doug's online school, she and Courtney had their unhealthy BFF overly-close bond.  Maybe Courtney was emailing Doug because most people her age were in school, but that is how Krista fell in love with him. 

It was not as overnight as they made it sound, I think it was about six months.  I don't think Courtney was really on-board with giving up her life, but she had zero freedom in Ocean Shores and Krista sold it to her as "we'll be so rich and you'll be famous and even Anna Nicole did this!".

They got married, Courtney met some Hollywood people, and it was Ru Paul who told her to do the Marilyn Monroe thing. 

There is very little "real" Courtney.  She reflected Krista's ideas, and Krista is  cagey. I don't want to say sneaky, but she is very aware of what she is doing.  And that is why she moved in by Courtney.  She realize that she had the potential of losing Courtney to predatory agents because she is one.   

Courtney did the reality shows and such to get money to pay for her teeth to get fixed, boobs, etc.   She replaced Krista as a stylist and started looking more "Hollywood" and then got product placement type offers because she has a lot of Twitter and Instagram followers.

Krista is a control-freak and a fame whore in her own right, and when Courtney started depending on Doug (who, unlike Krista, isn't a controlling narcissist) and making her own career-decisions, Krista lost it.

So why is Courtney carrying a doll around? Maybe she wishes she had kids, like her sisters. Maybe she realizes her mom robbed her of her childhood and is regressing.  Maybe she got advise from her new agent.  But there is only one reason those pictures are online: she is offering them and getting a cut from the paps. 

Courtney needs to get a high-school diploma.    She has no back up ability, much less plans, and not enough talent to make it big.


----------



## redney

How do you claim to know all this?



Claricia said:


> We are witnessing a famewhore with limited options and resources.
> 
> First, her family:
> 
> Courtney has two half-sisters (same mom).  On Courtney's birthday a few days ago, one of her sisters posted a birthday message to Courtney saying that they have not seen each other in six years and she cries for her.  Courtney's other sister left Facebook a few years ago.
> 
> Courtney is a high-school dropout.  She has Doug and her paparazzi game and that is it.  Currently she has an agent (Gina Rodriguez), but she burns through agents and friends.
> 
> She was not pregnant.   The video that the media reported showing Courtney seeing the test result was never publicly released.  This person has brought cameras in to her surgeries and made porn, but never posted an ultra-sound, a visit to the doctor, or a positive test.  She was playing pregnant.
> 
> This is the truth about Courtney:
> 
> Courtney used to look so old - her mom was her stylist, and her mom was making her look like a 50 year old because Krista lives through Courtney.
> 
> Courtney was in about 6th grade when the Anna Nicole Smith show was on. She and Krista liked it, Krista saw it as a formula for success. She got the idea that if Courtney was homeschooled, she could model and do TV and they would all be rich.  She could be her stylist.
> 
> Courtney had a local show that went nowhere.  Modeling went nowhere.  The Miss Ocean Shores pageant went nowhere.  All of that cost money, and since money was the reason they were doing it...
> 
> I do not know if she actually did any homeschooling, Krista said she did an online school, but Courtney never graduated.  They really thought she would be an international icon and not need school.
> 
> The whole fame-game was not working out.  Krista's extreme narcissism got worse as Courtney's sisters got moved out and got married - she is a decade younger than they are.   If you are friends with Krista on FB, or maybe her page is public, you can see the wall of photos and it is all just her.  She thought she was Kris Jenner raising Anna Nicole Smith.
> 
> Anyhow, Courtney started dating someone and Krista realized that she couldn't control Courtney AND that they were losing the fame game.  After several years of money and attempts at modeling, singing, tv - nothing.  Krista started posting the modeling photos around and that is where the whole "sheiks wanted to marry her" nonsense came about.  She was trying to find a way to make money off Courtney and lure Courtney away from the boyfriend.  It isn't like Courtney could just go back into 10th grade - she had dropped out in 6th grade or so.
> 
> Krista found Doug's online school, she and Courtney had their unhealthy BFF overly-close bond.  Maybe Courtney was emailing Doug because most people her age were in school, but that is how Krista fell in love with him.
> 
> It was not as overnight as they made it sound, I think it was about six months.  I don't think Courtney was really on-board with giving up her life, but she had zero freedom in Ocean Shores and Krista sold it to her as "we'll be so rich and you'll be famous and even Anna Nicole did this!".
> 
> They got married, Courtney met some Hollywood people, and it was Ru Paul who told her to do the Marilyn Monroe thing.
> 
> There is very little "real" Courtney.  She reflected Krista's ideas, and Krista is  cagey. I don't want to say sneaky, but she is very aware of what she is doing.  And that is why she moved in by Courtney.  She realize that she had the potential of losing Courtney to predatory agents because she is one.
> 
> Courtney did the reality shows and such to get money to pay for her teeth to get fixed, boobs, etc.   She replaced Krista as a stylist and started looking more "Hollywood" and then got product placement type offers because she has a lot of Twitter and Instagram followers.
> 
> Krista is a control-freak and a fame whore in her own right, and when Courtney started depending on Doug (who, unlike Krista, isn't a controlling narcissist) and making her own career-decisions, Krista lost it.
> 
> So why is Courtney carrying a doll around? Maybe she wishes she had kids, like her sisters. Maybe she realizes her mom robbed her of her childhood and is regressing.  Maybe she got advise from her new agent.  But there is only one reason those pictures are online: she is offering them and getting a cut from the paps.
> 
> Courtney needs to get a high-school diploma.    She has no back up ability, much less plans, and not enough talent to make it big.


----------



## Claricia

redney said:


> How do you claim to know all this?


I am connected to one of the half-sisters and putting some things together. I don't want to say too much because the sisters are private.   I wouldn't say anything except one sister posted to her FB friends that she wants to connect with her little sister and I am sure Courtney reads this forum.   

In fact, if Courtney is reading:

See the truth: your mom did you no favors.  She wanted to charge for interviews for you, but made herself available for free ... to promote herself.    She negotiated herself into your work to "protect" you, but she wanted to protect her investment and her own interests.  You went too long without a formal education and you need to fill those gaps.  Reach out to your older sisters.  One will go to Starbucks with you and one will fix your hair.


----------



## mrskolar09

If this is all true , then I really hope Courtney reconnects with her sisters.  They'd probably be a good, stable force in her life and the poor girl seems like she could desperately use it.


----------



## redney

Claricia said:


> I am connected to one of the half-sisters and putting some things together. I don't want to say too much because the sisters are private.   I wouldn't say anything except one sister posted to her FB friends that she wants to connect with her little sister and I am sure Courtney reads this forum.
> 
> In fact, if Courtney is reading:
> 
> See the truth: your mom did you no favors.  She wanted to charge for interviews for you, but made herself available for free ... to promote herself.    She negotiated herself into your work to "protect" you, but she wanted to protect her investment and her own interests.  You went too long without a formal education and you need to fill those gaps.  Reach out to your older sisters.  One will go to Starbucks with you and one will fix your hair.


Thanks for responding. It all makes sense. I think a lot of people have pity for Courtney as it's clear her mother doesn't have her best interests at heart. Hope Courtney recognizes this at some point and gets the help and support she needs.


----------



## bag-mania

People can stop worrying. As with most things she does, she was carrying that doll around for attention and publicity. Here's the US magazine article she got out of it. She also claims she is seeing a therapist.


*Courtney Stodden Gets ‘Reborn’ Baby Doll After Miscarriage: ‘It’s Been Surprisingly Healing’*

Courtney Stodden got a “reborn” baby doll to help her cope with her heartbreaking miscarriage, and it is has made a big difference, she tells _Us Weekly _exclusively.

“I got a reborn baby based on the advice of my therapist,” the TV personality, 22, explains to _Us_. “Apparently, quite often, these babies are used to help women cope with losing an angel baby whether that be in the form of a miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal loss.”

On July 18, a rep for Stodden confirmed that the “Reality” singer and her husband, Doug Hutchison, had lost their unborn child at 13 weeks. The _Couples Therapy_alum is hoping that caring for the lifelike doll will help counteract her emotional pain.

“It's been surprisingly healing having him here with me,” she says. “When I hold him, I feel incredibly calm. He offers a soothing effect that I need at this point in time.”

Additionally, Stodden tells _Us_ how she picked out her perfect doll. “I chose my ‘baby’ by going online and looking at many different dolls. He stood out to me. I thought the artist did a remarkable job at creating him and I liked how his eyes were closed rather than open,” she recalls. “The ones with those open eyes kinda scare me!”

The former teen bride — who famously married Hutchison, now 56, when she was 16 in 2011 — confirmed her pregnancy to _Us_ exclusively on May 16.

“It’s a bittersweet time for me right now. I’m dealing with a lot of stress and emotions surrounding life and its ups and downs,” she told _Us_ at the time. “Doug and I weren’t planning on going public with this so soon. I’m only four weeks along in my pregnancy. But some things are out of your control.”

Early on in her first trimester, Stodden revealed to _Us_ that she was suffering from depression, and it was beginning to have a negative impact on her health.  

“I suffer from depression. My depression affects my appetite, sleeping patterns and overall perspective on life,” she shared in May. “At times, I have severe insomnia and other times I find myself sleeping too much. I have feelings of hopelessness but experience many moments of absolute euphoria.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ts-reborn-baby-doll-after-miscarriage-w437150


----------



## Claricia

When I said, "This is the truth about Courtney," I should add that this is what my understanding of the truth is based on everything I know.  Only Krista and Courtney know the real story and the whole truth.  I never heard Krista tell Courtney that they would be rich or like the Kardashians or like Anna Nicole, I never saw Krista emailing or posting as Courtney, I never heard Krista negotiating.   I want to be clear on that - I don't know Courtney or Krista and everything I wrote is based on my own connections, so it could be wrong.

Courtney is much younger than her sisters and were grown and living their own lives when all this quest for Hollywood stuff happened.  When I think about it, maybe Krista was trying to fill that gap of two of her daughters living independently and maybe she felt old and thought she could hold on forever to Courtney.

I can't say for sure that Krista was the one emailing and signing it Courtney, I can't say for sure she had zero homeschooling, I can't say for sure she wasn't pregnant.   I can only say what I believe based on the evidence presented, so to speak.   



Claricia said:


> This is the truth about Courtney:


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Los Angeles on September 6, 2016


----------



## redney




----------



## bag-mania

Looks like the paparazzi caught them first thing in the morning in a dark parking garage. They both look blinded by the flash.


----------



## zen1965

Her face looks completely different. 
On a lighter note: Doug needs to get her a new bag. That LV desperately needs a rest.


----------



## cdtracing

She looks really old in the first picture.


----------



## Hobbsy

They both look awful.


----------



## pixiejenna

She's unrecognizable without makeup. No wonder she's so unhappy having her pic taken. Also what's up with her hair? Is that a wig or was her faux shaved head fake? So many levels of confusion here.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sorry but she does not look 21 in this pics!


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does she look like she has 12 lbs of powder on, but no other makeup?? Like she is halfway through her geisha girl makeup.


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...latinum-wig-on-night-out-with-farrah-abraham/

COURTNEY Stodden continues to move forward after suffering a miscarriage earlier this year, stepping out with Farrah Abraham for a night on the town.

The reality star pals hit up The Abbey bar in Los Angeles in Wednesday, where they both showed off their figures in tight-fitting low-cut dresses.

Curvy Courtney sported a long platinum blonde wig after shaving her head recently in tribute to the baby she miscarried earlier this year.

The 22-year-old showed off her porcelain skin and ample bust in a tight-fitting red dress with lacing across the chest.

She complemented the frock with matching red lipstick and nail polish, and carried a classic brown Louis Vuitton bag.

A tanned Farrah, 25, flaunted her figure in a low-cut black bodycon mini-dress with a corset waist.

Courtney wore towering cork stilettos with clear straps, while mum of one Farrah, who stars on US reality show Teen Mom, opted for a far comfier-looking pair of black and gold flip flops.

The pair were joined by another busty blonde, as well as DJ pal Doris Carabetta.

Courtney shared a black-and-white snap of herself on Instagram before heading out, captioning it: “Rocking my new wiggie #blondelife”.

The former CBB star celebrated her 22nd birthday on Monday, marking the occasion with an Instagram video of herself singing Happy Birthday.

Wrapped in a bed sheet and wearing a short, tousled blonde wig, the model channelled Marilyn Monroe’s iconic performance for US president John F. Kennedy with her breathy delivery of the tune.

The onetime aspiring country singer has been sporting a variety of different wigs since she shaved her head.

She explained of her decision to get rid of her long blonde locks: "I recently suffered a miscarriage and it’s had a huge impact on me emotionally.

“I’ve been thinking and I have decided that I want to give back to my angel with a symbolic gesture.

“And, that to me, is shaving my hair off, because I want to step into this new chapter into my life fresh and new.”

Courtney, who famously married actor Doug Hutchison, 56, when she was 16, was around three months pregnant when she lost her child.

She recently purchased a special doll, called a "reborn doll", in a bid to come to terms with her loss.

The lifelike baby replica, complete with eyelashes and veins, was recommended to her by a therapist.

Courtney said of the doll: "He’s so beautiful. It looks like a real baby.”


----------



## stylemepretty

These women look at least 40. How sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bottom feeders feeding off of each other. Christ  if reaching out to Farrah for support isn't scary enough but then when realize that Farrah's the sanest one of the bunch we are in bug trouble. . .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

God help us all.


----------



## redney

stylemepretty said:


> These women look at least 40. How sad.



That's an insult to 40 year olds!


----------



## Tivo

stylemepretty said:


> These women look at least 40. How sad.


They don't even look that young, imo.


----------



## bag-mania

They both look like they've had plastic surgery. They have that artificial mannequin look.


----------



## coconutsboston

zen1965 said:


> Her face looks completely different.
> *On a lighter note: Doug needs to get her a new bag. That LV desperately needs a rest.*



Right?!


----------



## coconutsboston

Tivo said:


> They don't even look that young, imo.


At all!


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Beverly Hills on September 15, 2016


----------



## gillianna

Poor girl needs a new bag that she can carry out at night while wearing her hooker outfits.  The dirty LV has lived a rough life.  Can't Doug afford to buy her a new bag?

Does she just go for random walks to buy drinks and wander the streets while calling the Paps?


----------



## bag-mania

gillianna said:


> Poor girl needs a new bag that she can carry out at night while wearing her hooker outfits.  The dirty LV has lived a rough life.  Can't Doug afford to buy her a new bag?
> 
> Does she just go for random walks to buy drinks and wander the streets while calling the Paps?



At least she's given up the pretense that she needs to carry around the creepy babydoll. I can't imagine Doug has a ton of money. It's not like he's had many acting opportunities in recent years.

And yes, I do believe she walks up and down the streets waiting for paparazzi to notice her.


----------



## mari_merry

*September 15, 2016*



















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-contain-ample-bust-skimpy-bikini-top.html


----------



## bag-mania

Interesting display. Clearly it's difficult for a fame whore to come up with new ways to catch the paps attention.

Doesn't everyone bring champagne flutes with little strawberries to the beach and then make out with a sexually ambiguous friend?


----------



## TC1

"let's get our coffees and stroll on the beach so someone can take pictures of us". Umm. ok. Question is, who would pay for pap photos of her?, she's irrelevant (as is Doug)


----------



## shiny_things

This is.....uncomfortable.


----------



## mkr

I always wear platform shoes when I stroll on the beach.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> I always wear platform shoes when I stroll on the beach.


Of course, doll! So do I, especially in the sand. It's the best ankle strengthening exercise you can do


----------



## tweegy

mari_merry said:


> *September 15, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-contain-ample-bust-skimpy-bikini-top.html



Ummm... dat not Doug... [emoji53]


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> Ummm... dat not Doug... [emoji53]


Maybe Doug's brother?!


----------



## gillianna

That poor little dog needs a new home.  How horrible it has to be dragged to the beach.  It should run away and find new owners.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe Doug's brother?!


With boobs?!


----------



## Hobbsy

uhpharm01 said:


> With boobs?!


Doug's brother turned Doug's sister??


----------



## uhpharm01

Hobbsy said:


> Doug's brother turned Doug's sister??


Lol


----------



## mari_merry

With Doris Carabetta in Beverly Hills on September 17, 2016


----------



## uhpharm01

mari_merry said:


> With Doris Carabetta in Beverly Hills on September 17, 2016


Couldn't she found a better woman than this one ?


----------



## mkr

uhpharm01 said:


> Couldn't she found a better woman than this one ?


No.  She's Courtney Stodden.


----------



## coconutsboston

Yesterday on Snapchat, she posted a ton of videos about how high she was, including one of her twerking in a nude bodysuit on the kitchen counter.  

Our girl is hard up for attention.  What's hanging out of her shorts (right side) in that beach pic?


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope her new girlfriend can afford to support her lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-mania

*Courtney Stodden*
*"I'D TOTALLY BANG BERNIE SANDERS"*

Courtney Stodden's got a thing for older men -- and now you can loop older politicians in there too -- because she totally wants Bernie Sanders. 

Stodden appears on this week's episode of "Allegedly" with Matt Weiss and Theo Von to talk everything from sex tapes to her marriage with a guy 30 years her senior. However, it's politics that really get Stodden going.

Take a listen to the clip ... Bernie isn't the only heavyweight in Washington she's got here eye on. You can download the full interview here Tuesday.

We'd end this one with a "feel the Bern" ... but that's not such a good thing after sex. 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/17/courtney-stodden-bernie-sanders-interview-bang/


----------



## redney

Oh stop it Courtney. Just stop it.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I always wear platform shoes when I stroll on the beach.



Me, too.  I never go anywhere without my sky high platforms!!!


----------



## cdtracing

uhpharm01 said:


> Couldn't she found a better woman than this one ?



Such an odd couple....  Expressions on the faces of the people in the background in the pics of them walking along a sidewalk cafe says it all...



coconutsboston said:


> Yesterday on Snapchat, she posted a ton of videos about how high she was, including one of her twerking in a nude bodysuit on the kitchen counter.
> 
> Our girl is hard up for attention.  What's hanging out of her shorts (right side) in that beach pic?



Looks like some sort of under garment... loose fitting spanx????


----------



## bag-mania

Sooooo, Courtney's decided she's bi now.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hand-Doris-Carabetta-beach-make-session.html


----------



## Hobbsy

For the love of God.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Sooooo, *Courtney's decided she's bi now.*
> View attachment 3470880
> 
> View attachment 3470882
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hand-Doris-Carabetta-beach-make-session.html


Yep.


----------



## mkr

Does Doug care about this?  I don't know much about him but they CLEARLY have an open marriage.


----------



## Florasun

gillianna said:


> Poor girl needs a new bag that she can carry out at night while wearing her hooker outfits.  The dirty LV has lived a rough life.  Can't Doug afford to buy her a new bag?
> 
> Does she just go for random walks to buy drinks and wander the streets while calling the Paps?


She needs some new shoes, too! Those stripper wedges have seen better days.





coconutsboston said:


> Yesterday on Snapchat, she posted a ton of videos about how high she was, including one of her twerking in a nude bodysuit on the kitchen counter.
> 
> Our girl is hard up for attention.  What's hanging out of her shorts (right side) in that beach pic?


Granny panties? Adult diapers? Is she incontinent?


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh I don't think she's big she's just gay for pay the real question is who's paying?


----------



## mrskolar09

I think she's trying to be like LiLo and this is Courtney's version of Samantha Ronson.


----------



## pukasonqo

i like our grrl, i think she has been exploited and failed awfully by her parents but, i don't see a happy ending


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't help but like her too!  I don't think things are going to end up well, but I'm still quietly rooting for her


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden stepped out for groceries in LA Saturday with husband Doug Hutchison four days after revealing their marriage was at a 'crossroad point.'

The 22-year-old reality star showcased her surgically-enhanced assets in a b&w-striped scoopneck T-shirt, which she paired with matching denim shorts and fur-lined boots.

The Love Addict actress went make-up free beneath her large sunglasses (at night), but she covered her shaved head with a platinum blonde wig.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...run-husband-Doug-Hutchison.html#ixzz4LKVPgwnC


----------



## pukasonqo

No "pert bottom" description? You are failing us daily fail...


----------



## Charles

Is Doug carrying peaches?  Do I see a new YouTube video in our future???


----------



## mkr

Has he been in any movies beside The Green Mile?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Has he been in any movies beside The Green Mile?



He has, but he usually plays supporting characters not main roles. I think he's also been in TV shows like _Lost_ and _24_.


----------



## bag-mania

He looks faintly amused in those photos. Like he enjoys watching Courtney preen for the cameras but he just wants to get home with his bag of apples.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> He looks faintly amused in those photos. Like he enjoys watching Courtney preen for the cameras but he just wants to get home with his bag of apples. [emoji3]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> He has, but he usually plays supporting characters not main roles. I think he's also been in TV shows like _Lost_ and _24_.


He's been on CSI Miami as well playing the creepy type perpetrator suspect.  He's always seemed creepy to me so this would be the type of role that would be easy for him.  The only movie I associate him with is the Green Mile.  He never was an A lister or even a B lister.


----------



## zen1965

He had a supporting part in "I am Sam".


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> He's been on CSI Miami as well playing the creepy type perpetrator suspect.  He's always seemed creepy to me so this would be the type of role that would be easy for him.  The only movie I associate him with is the Green Mile.  He never was an A lister or even a B lister.


She must have been too young to have seen The Green Mile because that would be enough to turn a girl right off.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> She must have been too young to have seen The Green Mile because that would be enough to turn a girl right off.



True that!!??!!?!?!      I'm dying!!


----------



## cdtracing

zen1965 said:


> He had a supporting part in "I am Sam".



Oh, didn't know that since I never saw that movie.


----------



## Hobbsy

zen1965 said:


> He had a supporting part in "I am Sam".


I love that movie! But I don't remember him in it...oops.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> She must have been too young to have seen The Green Mile because that would be enough to turn a girl right off.


Aye you never know what folks are into these days lol!


----------



## zen1965

Hobbsy said:


> I love that movie! But I don't remember him in it...oops.



He played one of Sam's friends, the video night guys.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His scariest role was in The X-Files as Tooms (Eugene Tooms)


----------



## Hobbsy

zen1965 said:


> He played one of Sam's friends, the video night guys.


I'm going to have to watch it again. It is one of my favs of Sean Penns movies.


----------



## bag-mania

Dolls, you can thank me for your pre-Halloween nightmares. 

*CRAZED CLOWN ON THE LOOSE!!*




Courtney Stodden's Halloween spirit is what nightmares are made of.

Courtney's clearly riffing off the clown crisis that's ravaged America ... only in her case some simple black tape, fishnet stockings and colorful balloons did the trick.

Oh ... and she's topless.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/26/courtney-stodden-topless-clown-costume/


----------



## berrydiva

If anyone dare approaches me this year dressed as a crazy clown they are getting decked right in the left eyeball.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm going to bleach my eyeballs...


----------



## V0N1B2

Please tell me she didn't put duct tape directly on her skin.
I hope she had the foresight to put a piece of gauze over her nipples first.


----------



## Hobbsy

Bat **** crazy


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Please tell me she didn't put duct tape directly on her skin.
> I hope she had the foresight to put a piece of gauze over her nipples first.


Look at her.  Does it look like she knows what foresight is?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Dolls, are her shorts made out of duct tape too? [emoji2]


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Dolls, are her shorts made out of duct tape too? [emoji2][/QUOte



HAHAHAHA


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> Look at her.  Does it look like she knows what foresight is?


 I know. I thought about that but I guess part of me wants to think she's familiar with duct tape and its superhuman adhesive qualities.  But then.... Courtney.
True story: back in the day when ski bums were really ski bums (and not driving up to their 2.8M weekend home in their brand new Audi Q7), it wasn't uncommon to see duct tape holding ski boots together. I've seen some decent patch jobs through the years - and waterproof to boot! (no pun intended)



Chloe_chick999 said:


> Dolls, are her shorts made out of duct tape too? [emoji2]


 it looked like a black garbage bag at first, wrapped in tape but I think you may be right. Duct tape shorts. 
Who needs a visit to Muffin's Hoohooscaping Salon when you got duct tape shorts? 
She's gonna need a bucketload of mineral oil to get that residue off.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> I know. I thought about that but I guess part of me wants to think she's familiar with duct tape and its superhuman adhesive qualities.  But then.... Courtney.
> True story: back in the day when ski bums were really ski bums (and not driving up to their 2.8M weekend home in their brand new Audi Q7), it wasn't uncommon to see duct tape holding ski boots together. I've seen some decent patch jobs through the years - and waterproof to boot! (no pun intended)
> 
> it looked like a black garbage bag at first, wrapped in tape but I think you may be right. Duct tape shorts.
> Who needs a visit to Muffin's Hoohooscaping Salon when you got duct tape shorts?
> She's gonna need a bucketload of mineral oil to get that residue off.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

V0N1B2 said:


> I know. I thought about that but I guess part of me wants to think she's familiar with duct tape and its superhuman adhesive qualities.  But then.... Courtney.
> True story: back in the day when ski bums were really ski bums (and not driving up to their 2.8M weekend home in their brand new Audi Q7), it wasn't uncommon to see duct tape holding ski boots together. I've seen some decent patch jobs through the years - and waterproof to boot! (no pun intended)
> 
> it looked like a black garbage bag at first, wrapped in tape but I think you may be right. Duct tape shorts.
> Who needs a visit to Muffin's Hoohooscaping Salon when you got duct tape shorts?
> She's gonna need a bucketload of mineral oil to get that residue off. [emoji14]anic:


Oh doll! Lest you forget her duct tape bikini? I'd post the pic if I could!


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Oh doll! Lest you forget her duct tape bikini? I'd post the pic if I could!



No rush...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mkr said:


> No rush...


Lol!


----------



## cdtracing

Lawd have Mercy!!!!  That girl is definitely a few floats short of a parade!!  I hope she didn't put duct tape directly on her skin, but this is Courtney, after all.  This girl needs Jesus!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Oh doll! Lest you forget her duct tape bikini? I'd post the pic if I could!


Duct tape bikini? 
What? How? Why?


----------



## mkr

She needs more than Jesus.  She needs WD-40.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> She needs more than Jesus.  She needs WD-40.


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Please tell me she didn't put duct tape directly on her skin.
> *I hope she had the foresight to put a piece of gauze over her nipples first.*


----------



## tweegy

[emoji853].....

[emoji376] [emoji124]‍♀️


----------



## Pinkcooper

One word  OUCH.  How is she going to pee?


----------



## coconutsboston

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Dolls, are her shorts made out of duct tape too? [emoji2]


I don't know how I missed that the first time I saw the picture but now I'm glad I did.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pinkcooper said:


> One word  OUCH.  How is she going to pee?


That's the least painful way she can get the tape off!


----------



## tweegy

V0N1B2 said:


> Duct tape bikini?
> What? How? Why?


Does one NEED a reason for a duct tape bikini?


----------



## Charles

She needed a wax anyway.  Two birds with one strip of tape.


----------



## chowlover2

Charles said:


> She needed a wax anyway.  Two birds with one strip of tape.


" dead "


----------



## cdtracing

Charles said:


> She needed a wax anyway.  Two birds with one strip of tape.



 I just died!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

A turbulent few months were momentarily forgotten as Courtney Stodden made a red carpet appearance in Hollywood on Wednesday evening.

The former Celebrity Big Brother star, 22, was in attendance at the 4th annual Reality TV Awards, and by her own revealing standards looked comparatively demure as she mingled with guests outside local nightspot Avalon.

Opting for a form-fitting soft pink evening dress, Courtney ensured she caught the eye while posing for photos before making her way  inside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-annual-Reality-TV-Awards.html#ixzz4P0N5VBJm


----------



## cdtracing

That dress looks cheap, cheap, cheap!!!!!  Oh, wait....this is Courtney.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> Lawd have Mercy!!!!  That girl is definitely a few floats short of a parade!!  I hope she didn't put duct tape directly on her skin, but this is Courtney, after all.  This girl needs Jesus!!!



Jesus and Mohamed and Moses and Buddha!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> A turbulent few months were momentarily forgotten as Courtney Stodden made a red carpet appearance in Hollywood on Wednesday evening.
> 
> The former Celebrity Big Brother star, 22, was in attendance at the 4th annual Reality TV Awards, and by her own revealing standards looked comparatively demure as she mingled with guests outside local nightspot Avalon.
> 
> Opting for a form-fitting soft pink evening dress, Courtney ensured she caught the eye while posing for photos before making her way  inside.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-annual-Reality-TV-Awards.html#ixzz4P0N5VBJm



All the plastic surgery and you still feel the need to contour your face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  you guys are on a roll today!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg poor Court barely recognizable at this point. Guess she's still trying to make the Marilyn Monroe thing happen. Her hair piece really irks me if you're going wear one match it to your real hair color. Her dress is so bad it's like Yeazy dressed her himself.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg poor Court barely recognizable at this point. *Guess she's still trying to make the Marilyn Monroe thing happen. *Her hair piece really irks me if you're going wear one match it to your real hair color. Her dress is so bad it's like Yeazy dressed her himself.



The only similarity to Monroe is I can see her coming to a bad end by the time she's in her thirties.


----------



## V0N1B2

She looks good.

For 42


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> She looks good.
> 
> For 42


That's an insult to those in our 40s.


----------



## loves

my chest hurts when i look at her. 
both from feeling bad for her and also looking at all that stretched skin trying to accomodate the ridiculous implants, ouch. 

she must float very well in water.


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> Does one NEED a reason for a duct tape bikini?


I had almost forgotten what her....."old nose" even looked like.


----------



## troubadour

She's known for her revealing style, often posting scantily-clad photos to her social media accounts.
And Saturday was no different as Courtney Stodden was spotted putting her ample assets on display in a sheer, black top for the Animal Equality 10th Anniversary Celebration Honoring Moby.
The 22-year-old was joined at the event by Playboy model Jayde Nicole, 30, who showed off underboob in an eye-popping dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rboob-animal-charity-party.html#ixzz4QaGCbFCI


----------



## LilMissCutie

troubadour said:


> She's known for her revealing style, often posting scantily-clad photos to her social media accounts.
> And Saturday was no different as Courtney Stodden was spotted putting her ample assets on display in a sheer, black top for the Animal Equality 10th Anniversary Celebration Honoring Moby.
> The 22-year-old was joined at the event by Playboy model Jayde Nicole, 30, who showed off underboob in an eye-popping dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rboob-animal-charity-party.html#ixzz4QaGCbFCI
> View attachment 3526928
> View attachment 3526930
> View attachment 3526932
> View attachment 3526933



Last picture her breast profile looks ridiculous


----------



## cdtracing

I guess she's over the miscarriage & carrying that creepy doll everywhere.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hold onto your bell peppers, dolls! Courtney is making a Christmas song & video! 

Get ready to hang your duct tape stockings with care!


----------



## Freckles1

coconutsboston said:


> Hold onto your bell peppers, dolls! Courtney is making a Christmas song & video!
> 
> Get ready to hang your duct tape stockings with care!



Holy smokes!!! Bubblegum is snapping all across the land!!


----------



## cdtracing

troubadour said:


> She's known for her revealing style, often posting scantily-clad photos to her social media accounts.
> And Saturday was no different as Courtney Stodden was spotted putting her ample assets on display in a sheer, black top for the Animal Equality 10th Anniversary Celebration Honoring Moby.
> The 22-year-old was joined at the event by Playboy model Jayde Nicole, 30, who showed off underboob in an eye-popping dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rboob-animal-charity-party.html#ixzz4QaGCbFCI
> View attachment 3526928
> View attachment 3526930
> View attachment 3526932
> View attachment 3526933


I guess she's on a budget.  While I don't care for this look, it would have worked better with black leather pants or well tailored black slacks instead of faded cotton spandex leggings.


----------



## bag-mania

coconutsboston said:


> Hold onto your bell peppers, dolls! Courtney is making a Christmas song & video!



If she sings "Santa Baby" I'm going to barf.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> If she sings "Santa Baby" I'm going to barf.


----------



## Freckles1

bag-mania said:


> If she sings "Santa Baby" I'm going to barf.[/QUOTE
> If Vegas is taking bets that's the song I'd put my $$ on!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Someone has the Christmas spirit...


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Someone has the Christmas spirit...
> 
> View attachment 3546571
> 
> View attachment 3546572
> 
> View attachment 3546573



I see she's still wearing those faded, cotton/spandex leggings.  Wonder when the last time she washed them.....
And what's that mark on her shoulder in the second pic???


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> And what's that mark on her shoulder in the second pic???



Those clear bra straps can leave scars.


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> I see she's still wearing those faded, cotton/spandex leggings.  Wonder when the last time she washed them.....
> And what's that mark on her shoulder in the second pic???


On Snapchat, the red top was held up by metal chain bra straps.  Looks like she just took them off for the pose.


----------



## mkr

Oh I thought it was duct tape scars.


----------



## zen1965

Is this really her? The face looks completely different. This is not my gurl.


----------



## CobaltBlu

dead eyes


----------



## mkr

Did she get bigger boobs?  They look massive.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> Oh I thought it was duct tape scars.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Oh I thought it was duct tape scars.



I see what you did there!!


----------



## whimsic

what happened to her


----------



## pixiejenna

Her face looks more off than usual. I can't decide if she had more work or if it's because some of her fillers are wearing off. Also her boobs look bigger than usual too, maybe she went in and did double duty?

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

pixiejenna said:


> Her face looks more off than usual. I can't decide if she had more work or if it's because some of her fillers are wearing off. Also her boobs look bigger than usual too, maybe she went in and did double duty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


I can't figure out what she's done either, but she looks like someone now...(well, in the face) I just can't figure out who.


----------



## mkr

The first few pics look Marilyn Monroe-ish.  More on the ish side though.


----------



## TinksDelite

coconutsboston said:


> I can't figure out what she's done either, but she looks like someone now...(well, in the face) I just can't figure out who.


I think she's starting to look like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> The first few pics look Marilyn Monroe-ish.  More on the ish side though.


----------



## mrskolar09

whimsic said:


> what happened to her



What didn't?  

Lol


----------



## Tivo

Her aerolas are out. She looks dreadful. Already dried up.


----------



## pixiejenna

Our gurrrl has dropped this Xmas gift to us off early.  Our gurrrl has a thing for old white guys lol. Ya'll are welcome. . .


http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ens-nsfw-mistletoe-bikini-music-video-w457360


Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She has promoted her racy Christmas music video with numerous sexy Instagram posts the past several days.

And Courtney Stodden certainly knew how to drum up attention for her new provocative Mistletoe Bikini song which was released on Wednesday.

The 22-year-old reality star flaunted every inch of her figure in a diamond encrusted bra and mini skirt while bending over and getting lashed in the for her naughty Christmas carol which included lyrics 'crack the whip Daddy' and 'last night was amazing.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stletoe-Bikini-music-video.html#ixzz4Tms3AVPj


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She has promoted her racy Christmas music video with numerous sexy Instagram posts the past several days.
> 
> And Courtney Stodden certainly knew how to drum up attention for her new provocative Mistletoe Bikini song which was released on Wednesday.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star flaunted every inch of her figure in a diamond encrusted bra and mini skirt while bending over and getting lashed in the for her naughty Christmas carol which included lyrics 'crack the whip Daddy' and 'last night was amazing.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stletoe-Bikini-music-video.html#ixzz4Tms3AVPj




the kartrashians are so lucky to have PMK in charge
this could have been any or all of them
this girl is a tragedy waiting to happen...


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She has promoted her racy Christmas music video with numerous sexy Instagram posts the past several days.
> 
> And Courtney Stodden certainly knew how to drum up attention for her new provocative Mistletoe Bikini song which was released on Wednesday.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star flaunted every inch of her figure in a diamond encrusted bra and mini skirt while bending over and getting lashed in the for her naughty Christmas carol which included lyrics 'crack the whip Daddy' and 'last night was amazing.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stletoe-Bikini-music-video.html#ixzz4Tms3AVPj




OMG!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

The vocals are good. That's all I got lol


----------



## buzzytoes

mindy621_xoxo said:


> The vocals are good. That's all I got lol



It's sad that she actually has a decent voice. She should have been trying to get a record deal instead of marrying an old man and ODing on plastic surgery.


----------



## Freckles1

Is that Doug dressed  up as Mrs. Claus? What a shi• show!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden grabbed lunch with a mystery man at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.

The 22-year-old reality star was all smiles leaving the Mediterranean restaurant with her pink shirt-clad companion.

The PETA activist's sighting with the expressive gentleman came three months after her staged-looking PDA session with DJ French Kiss (Doris Carabetta) in Santa Monica.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mystery-man-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4UA0LhZoL


----------



## zen1965

Somehow I don't think Mr. Pink Shirt would make it on my list of amazing human beings.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden grabbed lunch with a mystery man at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star was all smiles leaving the Mediterranean restaurant with her pink shirt-clad companion.
> 
> The PETA activist's sighting with the expressive gentleman came three months after her staged-looking PDA session with DJ French Kiss (Doris Carabetta) in Santa Monica.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mystery-man-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4UA0LhZoL



So, what was she doing in 2016?


----------



## yajaira

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden grabbed lunch with a mystery man at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star was all smiles leaving the Mediterranean restaurant with her pink shirt-clad companion.
> 
> The PETA activist's sighting with the expressive gentleman came three months after her staged-looking PDA session with DJ French Kiss (Doris Carabetta) in Santa Monica.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mystery-man-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4UA0LhZoL


Um yeah, how about getting an education and actually do something.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her makeup is so much better when she doesn't look like a drag queen. She almost looks human again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

Those shoes need to be burned.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Those shoes need to be burned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


I don't think she has very many shoes/accessories.  She carries that LV everywhere.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> I don't think she has very many shoes/accessories.  She carries that LV everywhere.


You're probably right, but I cringe at those shoes. It's not enough they're ugly, but they look like a walking hazard.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Doug should buy her a new LV or something.  She's worn the one she's got out.  It looks tired.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> Doug should buy her a new LV or something.  She's worn the one she's got out.  It looks tired.



Is she still with Doug? I haven't seen them photographed together in months.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Is she still with Doug? I haven't seen them photographed together in months.


I haven't read where they're divorced or separated but earlier this year she was exploring alternative "relationships".  This girl is so thirsty for fame & attention that there's no telling who she's with anymore.  I have not seen her photographed with Doug in months either.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden grabbed lunch with a mystery man at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star was all smiles leaving the Mediterranean restaurant with her pink shirt-clad companion.
> 
> The PETA activist's sighting with the expressive gentleman came three months after her staged-looking PDA session with DJ French Kiss (Doris Carabetta) in Santa Monica.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mystery-man-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4UA0LhZoL



She's looking much less tacky than her usual self here.   The shoes still are, but I like the dress!


----------



## mkr

She looks really pretty here.  Don't look down.


----------



## V0N1B2

If there's one positive re: Courtney, it's that she has her original, born-with skin tone. She doesn't seem to do fake tan/orange mess. She seems to be happy with her pale self. 
However, that's all she seems to have kept original.


----------



## coconutsboston

She could always join forces with Erika Jayne, no?


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh I think that they have a open marriage and that's what she means by exploring alternative relationships. I think that they always had that arrangement but now are open to the public about it. She'll do anything for attention and since she's his beard he doesn't really care who she's messing around with. She was pregnant this year, do we really believe that it was Doug's? I'm not so sure.

Dolls with what money is Doug going to buy her some new LV??? He spent what little he had on her multiple boob jobs, hair extensions, and lip injections. Her LV  might not be pristine but at least it's being enjoyed. As dolly pardon said it costs a lot to look cheap.

As a fellow pasty person I do appreciate seeing celebs in their natural skin tone. She was oompa lumpa back in her rrrreal   days. I think that she went back to her natural skin tone when she started to more seriously imitate Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Meh I think that they have a open marriage and that's what she means by exploring alternative relationships. I think that they always had that arrangement but now are open to the public about it. She'll do anything for attention and since she's his beard he doesn't really care who she's messing around with. She was pregnant this year, do we really believe that it was Doug's? I'm not so sure.



I don't think she's his beard. There's no stigma to being a gay actor in Hollywood anymore. Those days are long gone. I guess he must genuinely love her but he knows that at his age he can't keep up with her and he doesn't want to try. If they are still together he's probably home doing his own thing while she's out running around with her latest "friends".


----------



## Wildflower22

I recall an interview with him where he seemed genuinely smitten with her. I don't understand but it looked real for him. And I recall another where he said he did not want her to have her breast's done. Many men I know would encourage that surgery, but he did not. Incredibly strange situation, and I wonder what the truth is.


----------



## mkr

I think he loves her but she has left him emotionally.  She does whatever she wants and he lets her because he has no control over her.


----------



## Wildflower22

mkr said:


> I think he loves her but she has left him emotionally.  She does whatever she wants and he lets her because he has no control over her.



She's never had any boundaries so that doesn't surprise me. I'm sure he's scared of losing her.


----------



## coconutsboston

She's had the ring off for quite some time.


----------



## mkr

coconutsboston said:


> She's had the ring off for quite some time.


She may have pawned it.  It doesn't look like she's working much.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/photos/twisted-courtney-stoddens-mom-admits-doug-hutchinson-marriage-mistake/
*So Twisted! Courtney Stodden’s Mom Admits Doug Hutchison Marriage Was A Mistake*

*Courtney Stodden's* mom initially supported her marriage to decades-older *Doug Hutchison,* but now, *Krista Keller* told RadarOnline.com exclusively that the whole thing was a huge mistake! Click through the gallery to find out what the teen bride's mom had to say amid new rumors they're ready for divorce.

"They are already separated, but are still living together," a source told Radar about Stodden, 22, and Hutchison, 56. "It is a horribly awkward existence." Keller signed the papers for Stodden to marry the _Green Mile_ actor when she was just 16, but admitted to Radar, "I don't think it is a very healthy [relationship] . I don't think it has turned into a healthy one."

As Radar reported, the couple's marriage hit a low point on December 31, 2016. "They went to separate New Year's Eve parties. Doug seems cool, but inside he is just falling apart right now. Courtney is his life," an insider said.

Keller told Radar that she believes Stodden's recent behavior is a big red flag. "If you are in a marriage and you feel like you need to go out like that then there is something wrong in the relationship," she said.

Keller emphatically supports her youngest child's decision to leave her marriage, telling Radar, "It was very unnatural for her to be with someone that much older and I think the problems played themselves out."

A source told Radar that the young aspiring actress is desperate to get out of her marriage. "Courtney drinks all day and is always ready to party," the source claimed. "She is realizing now that she wants to live her life and she feels like a hostage with Doug."

Keller and Stodden haven't spoken since their join appearance on _The Mother Daughter Experiment_ and she blames Hutchison for the tension. "She told me he doesn't want her to be as close to me until I apologize to him," Keller said about her son-in-law. "He doesn't deserve an apology from me! He was not the guy being honest. I haven't really regretted being 100 per cent honest. If I would have lied on national television I wouldn't have been able to look at myself in the mirror."

Stodden's shut out mother told Radar that she holds out hope for a reconciliation, however, and prays that her daughter was not influenced by anyone when deciding to leave Hutchison. "I love my daughter very much. I hope she is able to decide what is best for her without anyone else's opinion," she said. "I hope it is a decision she is comfortable with."

Keller told Radar that she and Stodden spoke on Christmas, but their relationship is still in shambles. "I miss the laughter and the fun we used to have," Keller confessed. "She looks great, whatever she's doing. I want her to be happy."

"I am trying very hard to heal my relationship with my daughter," Keller sadly told Radar. Do you think Courtney's split with Doug will allow her to reconcile with her mother? Sound off in comments below.

*We pay for juicy info! Do you have a story for RadarOnline.com? Email us at tips@radaronline.com, or call us at 800-344-9598 any time, day or night.*


----------



## mkr

I'm guessing she was a KrisK wannabe and she sold her daughter off to the highest bidder and it didn't get anyone any fame or fortune.  Now everyone's broke and she needs to sell her story to pay the rent.

Am I close?


----------



## cdtracing

Really???  This coming from the Mom who pimped her daughter out for attention & a meal ticket????  I don't think this girl has never had a normal life & has been used by everyone who should have protected her.  No wonder she's a complete mess.  All she knows it to use her body for attention.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm trying to heal my relationship with my daughter. That's why I'm doing interviews about her and her husband (who I fell in love with). The only reason why she's even talking is because she's getting paid. Still leeching off of her baby girl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden became famous when she got married at the age of 16.

The attention-loving blonde, now 22-years-old, was hard to miss as she stepped out for dinner in Los Angeles on Wednesday night.

The reality star and wife of actor Doug Hutchison, 56, showed off her assets in a black plunging blouse and matching skintight pants.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unts-ample-cleavage-dinner.html#ixzz4Ww5e4Rds


----------



## V0N1B2

Help me understand the silky/satin blouse tucked into what appears to be Kirkland brand leggings from Costco.


----------



## bag-mania

Looks like she's found another older man to take her out and buy her things.


----------



## Freckles1

Those pants need to be burned


----------



## redney

Freckles1 said:


> Those pants need to be burned


And throw those shoes in too.


----------



## mkr

It looks like she got a new purse.  Finally.


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> It looks like she got a new purse.  Finally.


You mean inside the pink paper bag? Or does that paper bag qualify as a purse in Courtney's universe?
Anyway, I am glad to see her without that ugly LV. If only those shoes could go, I would even put up with the leggings.


----------



## mkr

zen1965 said:


> You mean inside the pink paper bag? Or does that paper bag qualify as a purse in Courtney's universe?
> Anyway, I am glad to see her without that ugly LV. If only those shoes could go, I would even put up with the leggings.


No, there's a black purse hanging off her left shoulder.  It's got a chain strap but I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Tivo

22 has never looked so old


----------



## bag-mania

It's hilarious how she poses for the camera. Even her date seemed amused by it in the last shot.


----------



## coconutsboston

Those leggings. UGH


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> 22 has never looked so old


Sure you have, look at Kylie Jenner. She makes 18 look old.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been shy about flaunting every inch of her eye-popping figure.

And Friday was no different for Courtney Stodden when she stepped out for a lunch date at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills.

The 22-year-old reality star wore tiny black shorts that flashed her lean limbs and a pair of sky high platform heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tiny-shorts-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4X1jId5GT


----------



## mkr

She's an escort model now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been shy about flaunting every inch of her eye-popping figure.
> 
> And Friday was no different for Courtney Stodden when she stepped out for a lunch date at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star wore tiny black shorts that flashed her lean limbs and a pair of sky high platform heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tiny-shorts-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4X1jId5GT



Hot mess.


----------



## bag-mania

She does look like she's going off with her latest customer, particularly the photo with his hand on her butt.


----------



## zen1965

Goodness. Mr. No-Neck makes Doug look like a winner.
She likes a hooker. And most likely lives the life, too.


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like Mr "No Neck" bought her some new clothes & accessories.   I guess she's taking it out on trade.


----------



## pukasonqo

cdtracing said:


> Looks like Mr "No Neck" bought her some new clothes & accessories.   I guess she's taking it out on trade.



he should have bought her a pair of knee-high boots, the shoes and stocking combo looks awful!


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> No, there's a black purse hanging off her left shoulder.  It's got a chain strap but I can't tell what it is.


Something from Charlotte Russe I presume. 
Is that guy really wearing track pants and dress shoes? Is he one of the secret Kardashians we haven't been introduced  to yet?


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> he should have bought her a pair of knee-high boots, the shoes and stocking combo looks awful!


Beggars can't be choosy.


----------



## yajaira

Wow


----------



## coconutsboston

Well, it's not lucite?


----------



## coconutsboston

pukasonqo said:


> he should have bought her a pair of knee-high boots, the shoes and stocking combo looks awful!


Tell that to EJ Johnson! That's where she ripped off the look.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden was pictured making out with a mystery man on Thursday night.

The 22-year-old was spotted in the arms of male companion as she partied at the Blind Dragon karaoke lounge in Hollywood.

The morning before, she confirmed that she had once again split from her 56-year-old husband Doug Hutchison.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...firms-split-Doug-Hutchison.html#ixzz4YKE2pHw2


----------



## redney

Oh, doll.


----------



## mkr

Something bad is going to happen to her.


----------



## White Orchid

What a mess.


----------



## Florasun

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been shy about flaunting every inch of her eye-popping figure.
> 
> And Friday was no different for Courtney Stodden when she stepped out for a lunch date at Villa Blanca in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 22-year-old reality star wore tiny black shorts that flashed her lean limbs and a pair of sky high platform heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tiny-shorts-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4X1jId5GT


She should have applied for a job while she was there. If she was hired she could be on Vanderpmp Rules, and go from being a Z-lister to a approx. q-list star.


----------



## mcb100

^I don't think they would hire her. The young adults on Vanderpump Rules may go for a scantily clad sort of half of trendy type of look, but Courtney goes out in daylight looking 100% full on hooker. I mean it's good that she has a camera crew and people that she knows right around her all of the time, because around here if you walk around like that (And I live a wealthier suburb) you are borderline almost welcoming someone to come in and assault you. Strangers assume if you dress like that, you must want all the unwanted attention. Unfortunately, for some men, a woman that walks by looking 100% like a prostitute, they feel is a free pass to treat like a low life hooker whether you are just passing by or not.

I know she is young but I also feel like while she is probably trying to appear silly and youthful it is one of those situations where someone thinks they look really hot, and the people around them see something totally different. (Kinda reminds you of those makeover shows or wardrobe shows where they show girls walking around with everything hanging out in clubwear everyday, and they think they look so cool & attractive looking and then when the host interviews strangers and asks "What do you think of that girl's look?" even men will say, it's a total turnoff, or like the people who pass by will laugh.)


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yikes.


----------



## zen1965

The LV is back.


----------



## mrskolar09

She was campy/amusing at first, but now she's just sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Poor Court turning tricks with dudes old enough to be her father. Paying guys to be her fake BF for the paps. Seriously the guy she's with has a better hold on his phone than he dose on her, I don't know who you think your fooling?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Tragic


----------



## Deco

I want to know how she manages to walk in those heels, year after year, and we don't have hundreds of shots of her taking a spill.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I want to know how she manages to walk in those heels, year after year, and we don't have hundreds of shots of her taking a spill.


Duct tape?


----------



## V0N1B2

Deco said:


> I want to know how she manages to walk in those heels, year after year, and we don't have hundreds of shots of her taking a spill.


Nah, she only falls down when she's wearing her flippyfloppies.


----------



## mkr

Dang her clothes even fall off!


----------



## pukasonqo

mrskolar09 said:


> She was campy/amusing at first, but now she's just sad.



i can't even joke about it anymore
at least the KKs get pimped but get paid well, in her pics courtney looks like a lost, young hooker
and isn't she just 21??


----------



## WehoGemini

V0N1B2 said:


> Help me understand the silky/satin blouse tucked into what appears to be Kirkland brand leggings from Costco.


I can't stop laughing


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> Nah, she only falls down when she's wearing her flippyfloppies.


I don't know how you come up with these nuggets of perfection.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Something bad is going to happen to her.


I was just looking at these pictures and thought they're going to find her dead in an alley.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'd love to smack her 'mom' upside the damn head.


----------



## CeeJay

mkr said:


> She's an escort model now.


She's been one for quite some time (_according to my 'sources' out here in LA_) ..


----------



## coconutsboston

The stained clothes are definitely a nice touch.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been shy about flaunting every inch of her eye-popping figure.

And Tuesday was no different for Courtney Stodden as she stepped out for a Valentine's Day dinner date with rumored new boyfriend Dr. Marc Mani, 47, at Locanda Veneta restaurant in Los Angeles.

The 22-year-old reality star - who confirmed she split once again from her actor husband Doug Hutchinson, 56, last week - put on a very busty display in a plunging black lace top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Valentine-s-Day-new-beau.html#ixzz4YouvMZrE


----------



## bag-mania

Her new boyfriend is a plastic surgeon. In the words of Church Lady "how convenient"!


----------



## Freckles1

bag-mania said:


> Her new boyfriend is a plastic surgeon. In the words of Church Lady "how convenient"!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

Maybe her new BF will buy her a new LV & give her enough money so she can wash her clothes.


----------



## Deco

I don't know what plastic surgeon would tarnish his reputation by being Courtney's new beau.  Business must be slow.  Or he's a pathological fameheaux.

Good lord, that was practically poetry.


----------



## CeeJay

Deco said:


> I don't know what plastic surgeon would tarnish his reputation by being Courtney's new beau.  Business must be slow.  Or he's a pathological fameheaux.
> 
> Good lord, that was practically poetry.


One that likely feels that he would get more "business" having a girlfriend (sic) like that.  Quite honestly, some of the folks out here in LA are just sqeezy as heck; you see them all the time in the high-end retail venues buying things for their girlfriend (sic).  Oftentimes, they are not very attractive men (and many times, flabby with their shirts open too far and their hairy chest and the gold chains - yuck), but they obviously have $$$ and some chicks are with them for that reason only.  I just walk past and then do my major eye-roll! 

On another note, I have many friends who work in high-end retail, and let me tell you .. the stories they tell .. PRICELESS!


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> One that likely feels that he would get more "business" having a girlfriend (sic) like that.  Quite honestly, some of the folks out here in LA are just sqeezy as heck; you see them all the time in the high-end retail venues buying things for their girlfriend (sic).  Oftentimes, they are not very attractive men (and many times, flabby with their shirts open too far and their hairy chest and the gold chains - yuck), but they obviously have $$$ and some chicks are with them for that reason only.  I just walk past and then do my major eye-roll!
> 
> *On another note, I have many friends who work in high-end retail, and let me tell you .. the stories they tell .. PRICELESS!*



You'll need to spill those beans, please!!!


----------



## Tivo

Yes! Please spill!


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> Her new boyfriend is a plastic surgeon. In the words of Church Lady "how convenient"! [emoji3]


I love church lady!


----------



## Florasun

CeeJay said:


> One that likely feels that he would get more "business" having a girlfriend (sic) like that.  Quite honestly, some of the folks out here in LA are just sqeezy as heck; you see them all the time in the high-end retail venues buying things for their girlfriend (sic).  Oftentimes, they are not very attractive men (and many times, flabby with their shirts open too far and their hairy chest and the gold chains - yuck), but they obviously have $$$ and some chicks are with them for that reason only.  I just walk past and then do my major eye-roll!
> 
> On another note, I have many friends who work in high-end retail, and let me tell you .. the stories they tell .. PRICELESS!





cdtracing said:


> You'll need to spill those beans, please!!!





Tivo said:


> Yes! Please spill!



One more! Spill the tea, please!


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently opened up about her painful split from husband Doug Hutchison.

But newly single Courtney Stodden looked well on her way to moving on as she was spotted jetting out of LAX on Thursday, in top spirits.

The reality star, 22, couldn't stop smiling as she strolled through the transport hub wearing a lacy tank top and accompanied by the same male pal she was seen cuddling with just days earlier at a lounge in Hollywood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Stodden-smiles-jetting-LA.html#ixzz4YuJlxcRL


----------



## Florasun

Another satisfied customer...


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I don't know what plastic surgeon would tarnish his reputation by being Courtney's new beau.  Business must be slow.  Or he's a pathological fameheaux.
> 
> Good lord, that was practically poetry.


I totally believe that she's his escort girlfriend.


----------



## CeeJay

mkr said:


> I totally believe that she's his escort girlfriend.


YUP .. just confirmed by a colleague of my Hair Dresser who has many celebrity clients (and no - he does not think she's a celebrity .. he said straight-up, she "hoes" around!)


----------



## Sasha2012

She is single so looks like this star is trying to create her own version of Sex And The City - but she certainly does not dress anything like Carrie Bradshaw.

Courtney Stodden made dog walking into something a whole lot saucier as she took on New York's 55 degree weather in less than appropriate clothing.

The 22-year-old seemed to have forgotten her top as she trotted around Central Park with a borrowed pooch on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4243598/Courtney-Stodden-wears-bra.html#ixzz4ZHD06gbB


----------



## Freckles1

Dear Lord


----------



## TC1

"borrowed pooch" LOL. doesn't even have a pet of her own for her horribly staged pics


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> "borrowed pooch" LOL. doesn't even have a pet of her own for her horribly staged pics



She used to have a poor little pink dyed dog, didn't she? I wonder what happened to that one. Hopefully Doug is taking care of him.


----------



## morgan20

She has a nice waist


----------



## Sasha2012

It is hard to stand out among a roster of famous entertainers on Oscar night.

But Courtney Stodden succeeded in attracting attention when she hit the red carpet on Sunday at the 27th Annual Night Of 100 Stars Black Tie Dinner Viewing Gala at the Beverly Hilton Hotel.

The blonde bombshell suffered a wardrobe malfunction that left one of her nipples partially exposed in a too-tight dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-wardrobe-malfunction-LBD.html#ixzz4ZuIpLNI0


----------



## TC1

Exposed nipples and toe overhang?. Geez, she's really firing on all cylinders.


----------



## mrskolar09

She wouldn't look nearly as bad without those water balloons stuck on her chest.  
She just looks so tired.


----------



## Freckles1

She is very tiny. I would think she would realize those terrible boobs make her look much heavier.


----------



## mkr

I think she's extremely beautiful  But her boobs are perfectly round like 2 baseballs stuck on her chest.


----------



## mrskolar09

That's what I mean, she's actually a pretty girl but it's really hard to look past the awful fake boobs.


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> I think she's extremely beautiful  But her boobs are perfectly round like 2 baseballs stuck on her chest.


----------



## cdtracing

Can just anyone attend these red carpet events???  She's such a D lister or lower, I can't imagine her getting invited to attend these events.  She looks ridiculous.
And a far as the dog walking pics...who in their right mind walks a dog (borrowed or not) in a bra & platform hooker shoes??  This girl is screaming for attention when she really needs psychiatric help.


----------



## Kidclarke

That looks like it would be a cute dress with more correctly sized boobs.


----------



## pukasonqo

cdtracing said:


> Can just anyone attend these red carpet events???  She's such a D lister or lower, I can't imagine her getting invited to attend these events.  She looks ridiculous.
> And a far as the dog walking pics...who in their right mind walks a dog (borrowed or not) in a bra & platform hooker shoes??  This girl is screaming for attention when she really needs psychiatric help.



our grrrrl, that's whom!

jokes apart, i do agree with you


----------



## Sasha2012

She had a sad breakup in January from her husband of six years Doug Hutchison, 56.

And it appears as if reality star Courtney Stodden, 22, is still trying to brush off the pain.

On Friday the Celebrity Big Brother standout said she was 'trying to be happy for a change' and forced a smile as she posed in a gold bikini in a series of Instagram snaps.

She clearly had no wedding rings on.

Also on Friday the pinup was seen moving boxes out of her Los Angeles apartment.

The Car Candy singer separated from The X-Files actor in January.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4325262/Courtney-Stodden-gold-bikini.html#ixzz4bh1ntMRh


----------



## redney

Seriously.


----------



## mrskolar09

So the panty box just happened to be what dropped?  Okay. 

She also looks like she's wearing tighty whities.  And she needs to do herself a favor and downsize those implants.  They are truly horrid.


----------



## Freckles1

Those boobs [emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


>


Oh noes, doll!


----------



## fashion16

At least she is wearing louboutins and not those awful lucite stripper heels. That's all I got


----------



## mkr

That looks exactly like my moving day outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> That looks exactly like my moving day outfit.


----------



## pukasonqo

at least she didn't "drop" the pup


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> She had a sad breakup in January from her husband of six years Doug Hutchison, 56.
> 
> And it appears as if reality star Courtney Stodden, 22, is still trying to brush off the pain.
> 
> On Friday the Celebrity Big Brother standout said she was 'trying to be happy for a change' and forced a smile as she posed in a gold bikini in a series of Instagram snaps.
> 
> She clearly had no wedding rings on.
> 
> Also on Friday the pinup was seen moving boxes out of her Los Angeles apartment.
> 
> The Car Candy singer separated from The X-Files actor in January.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4325262/Courtney-Stodden-gold-bikini.html#ixzz4bh1ntMRh



Lol "panties ect."


----------



## Sasha2012

She is an avid supporter of humans' best friends.

And on Sunday, Courtney Stodden came out in support of the Let the Animals Live Gala in LA.

The reality star was styled in a go-to, fitted ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bronzed-skin-fitted-dress.html#ixzz4brzHYPSw


----------



## Charles

redney said:


> Seriously.



"Panties + Ect"  Hahahahahaha!!!  Ectetera?? 

Wait...She wears panties?


----------



## Freckles1

Where's the poodle? That poor fella get thrown to the curb with Doug?


----------



## zen1965

She has bought herself the most awful breasts I've ever seen. Tragic.


----------



## Irishgal

I can't stand seeing morons like this with dogs. The way she is holding that dogs face up to hers is so over the top stupid I can't even stand it.


----------



## bag-mania

It amazes me that she is still getting media coverage. Her one claim to fame was marrying a middle-aged character actor when she was 16. Sure, it's fun to analyze her latest attempts to be celebrity and all, but why haven't the gossip writers moved on?


----------



## mkr

I'm pretty sure she calls the paps.  No one's looking for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden split from husband Doug Hutchison, 56, in late 2016.

And on Wednesday the 22-year-old Celebrity Big Brother star looked like she was having fun flirting with a mystery man in Beverly Hills.

The blonde beauty was on her way to meet reality diva Frenchy Morgan, 41, at Villa Blanca, a restaurant owned by Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Lisa Vanderpump.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashes-sideboob-mystery-man.html#ixzz4dUNa0FhU


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden split from husband Doug Hutchison, 56, in late 2016.
> 
> And on Wednesday the 22-year-old Celebrity Big Brother star looked like she was having fun flirting with a mystery man in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The blonde beauty was on her way to meet reality diva Frenchy Morgan, 41, at Villa Blanca, a restaurant owned by Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Lisa Vanderpump.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashes-sideboob-mystery-man.html#ixzz4dUNa0FhU


Omg! She got a new purse, what happened to her LV??!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is this person Courtney's mentor/role model?


----------



## Hobbsy

I've seen that person, Frenchy, on some TV show. I think?


----------



## TC1

Wait......Frenchy is 41?. Damn,. she looks 65


----------



## Ladybug09

Hobbsy said:


> I've seen that person, Frenchy, on some TV show. I think?


The show BOTCHED on E!


----------



## Hobbsy

Ladybug09 said:


> The show BOTCHED on E!


Oh, I bet so!!


----------



## Irishgal

Good God what is that in the Pepto Bismol dress??? Scary!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Irishgal said:


> Good God what is that in the Pepto Bismol dress??? Scary!!!


That's Courtney in 10 years.


----------



## bagnutt

Hobbsy said:


> I've seen that person, Frenchy, on some TV show. I think?



Rock of Love with Brett Michaels


----------



## Hobbsy

bagnutt said:


> Rock of Love with Brett Michaels


Yes!!! Omg, lol!


----------



## mkr

Are her boobs bigger?


----------



## pukasonqo

i have to give courtney kudos for being able to walk on those shoes without breaking her neck
and yes, courtney meet the ghost of xmas future in that pink dress...


----------



## White Orchid

Why that hideous looking woman in pink even bothers looking at the menu is beyond me.  Just order a lettuce leaf and be done with it.


----------



## Charles

I seriously thought that Frenchy is a drag queen.


----------



## Sasha2012

She knows how to show off her killer physique. 

And Courtney Stodden took the plunge in a seriously revealing outfit that clung to every inch of her curves at Hollywood Rocks Event at the 1OAK Club in West Hollywood on Thursday.

Not only did Courtney, 22, flash ample amounts of cleavage in her extremely low-cut top, but she also showed off her derriere in a fitted off-white pencil skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-flesh-plunging-tank-top.html#ixzz4daCgEHxY


----------



## mkr

Aw Courtney got some real shoes.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Aw Courtney got some real shoes.


I think she hawked her LV bag for them?


----------



## cdtracing

Ok....I'm seriously out of touch!!!  Who the hell is Frenchy Morgan & what's her claim to fame?????  She looks like a drag queen.  Her face makes me think of Skelator!!!  She's a PS nightmare!!!!  OMG!!!  I can see Courtney looking like her in the future.

This poor, delusional girl is desperate for attention.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> Ok....I'm seriously out of touch!!!  Who the hell is Frenchy Morgan & what's her claim to fame?????  She looks like a drag queen.  Her face makes me think of Skelator!!!  She's a PS nightmare!!!!  OMG!!!  I can see Courtney looking like her in the future.



From what I can tell her claim to fame is appearing on a couple of shows with Howard Stern and various VH1 reality programs. In her past she was an exotic dancer and occasionally did porn videos. She certainly seems like someone Courtney would look up to.


----------



## mrskolar09

Sasha2012 said:


> She knows how to show off her killer physique.
> 
> And Courtney Stodden took the plunge in a seriously revealing outfit that clung to every inch of her curves at Hollywood Rocks Event at the 1OAK Club in West Hollywood on Thursday.
> 
> Not only did Courtney, 22, flash ample amounts of cleavage in her extremely low-cut top, but she also showed off her derriere in a fitted off-white pencil skirt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-flesh-plunging-tank-top.html#ixzz4daCgEHxY



She looks inebriated


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> Ok....I'm seriously out of touch!!!  Who the hell is Frenchy Morgan & what's her claim to fame?????  She looks like a drag queen.  Her face makes me think of Skelator!!!  She's a PS nightmare!!!!  OMG!!!  I can see Courtney looking like her in the future.
> 
> This poor, delusional girl is desperate for attention.



I had to look her up and found this.    You're welcome!       

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gan-strips-pink-G-string-bikini-wash-car.html


----------



## madamefifi

This poor child reeeally needs to take some deportment classes--her red carpet poses are awkward as feck. Also, that hag in the pink dress is everything that is wrong with a Hollywood. That is all.


----------



## cdtracing

arnott said:


> I had to look her up and found this.    You're welcome!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gan-strips-pink-G-string-bikini-wash-car.html



Oh, Sweet Mother of God!!!!  That girl is trashy beyond words!!!  She thinks she's a singer?!?!?!?!?  She must be smoking crack!!!  Her lips are worse than a Kartrashian's!!  She is butt ugly & looks like a washed up hooker!!  Courtney does not need this as a role model!! 
Good thing I'm working on losing some weight.  I lost my appetite after seeing that!!


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Sweet Mother of God!!!!  That girl is trashy beyond words!!!  She thinks she's a singer?!?!?!?!?  She must be smoking crack!!!  Her lips are worse than a Kartrashian's!!  She is butt ugly & looks like a washed up hooker!!  Courtney does not need this as a role model!!
> Good thing I'm working on losing some weight.  I lost my appetite after seeing that!!



             She actually reminded me of Tori Spelling in that music video!


----------



## Sasha2012

DisneyLand is known for it's family-friendly appeal.

But Courtney Stodden is not. And the teen bride turned reality star brought her own brand of fame to the amusement park on Friday, with predictable results.

Going braless, the 22-year-old managed to fall out of her top as she took a ride on a rollercoaster with friends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dden-busts-Disneyland-ride.html#ixzz4eMP6fN1Q


----------



## TC1

Where does she get the money to pay these people to hang out with her?


----------



## mrskolar09

Escorting?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Courtney Stodden split from husband Doug Hutchison, 56, in late 2016.
> 
> And on Wednesday the 22-year-old Celebrity Big Brother star looked like she was having fun flirting with a mystery man in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The blonde beauty was on her way to meet reality diva Frenchy Morgan, 41, at Villa Blanca, a restaurant owned by Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Lisa Vanderpump.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashes-sideboob-mystery-man.html#ixzz4dUNa0FhU



I remember a friend of mine who went to LA and told me all girls there looked trashy and these pictures were exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was married to actor Doug Hutchison for six years.

But unfortunately that part of Courtney Stodden's life is coming to a close, and it hasn't been easy.

Still, the 22-year-old seemed determined to have fun on Friday, when she posted a racy snap of herself using a men's bathroom urinal on the way to her so-called 'divorce party.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ewd-snap-way-divorce-party.html#ixzz4fdHjByH2


----------



## pukasonqo

i am just trying to get my head around WTF is she trying to do, maybe she is a post modernist artist i am to thick to get it?


----------



## Freckles1

Saw this on Instagram. I almost fell over. Thank god I was in bed.


----------



## cdtracing

This girl is so desperate for any kind of attention, I wouldn't be surprised if she was found dead someday, her body dumped in some obscure location.


----------



## sdkitty

I can't believe the size of this thread.  Guess this trashy girl is succeeding in getting attention.


----------



## mkr

Who ever does her hair does a great job.  It can't be her, she's too unstable.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Who ever does her hair does a great job.  It can't be her, she's too unstable.



I hope she can do hair herself. It would be nice if she possessed a skill she could use to make a living in the coming years (besides prostitution).


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden is an expert at posing for sexy selfies inside her cozy Los Angeles apartment.

But on Wednesday the reality TV darling - who is best known for marrying The Green Mile actor Doug Hutchison, now 56, when she was only 16-years-old - took a break from her iPhone to get a tan on the beach in LA's Santa Monica neighborhood.

The 22-year-old Couples Therapy star seemed intent on showing off her curves as she wore a bikini so tiny she almost suffered a public wardrobe malfunction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...todden-nearly-busts-bikini.html#ixzz4g9bi0amR


----------



## pukasonqo

those soccer balls, sorry, boobs she got screwed on her chest look painful
still trying to make it happen, whatever that is


----------



## sally.m

She's currently on the hunt for romance in the UK, after she split from husband Doug Hutchison in 2016 after nearly six years of marriage.

Despite her hopes to find love on Celebs Go Dating, Courtney Stodden, 22, swapped her usual bubbly demeanour for a more sombre mood on Tuesday as she stepped out in Shoreditch, London.

The busty reality star - who is a surprise addition to the E4 matchmaking show - opted for a bust-accentuating ensemble in East London as she worked a white skintight crop top for the outing.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...displays-buxom-bust-London.html#ixzz4nI0yGVZz
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Im really tempted to start a crowdfunding page to buy the poor girl a new LV. That bag has been in more pap shots than ive eaten hot dinners.


----------



## mkr

Get her some new shoes while you're at it.


----------



## bag-mania

If Courtney is any indication of the caliber of celebrity they get for _Celebs Go Dating_ I expect that show will be cancelled soon.


----------



## Freckles1

I follow her on instagram for kicks... she's getting crazier and crazier


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-mania said:


> If Courtney is any indication of the caliber of celebrity they get for _Celebs Go Dating_ I expect that show will be cancelled soon.



It's a U.K. show. They have a couple people from TOWIE on there because I follow one of them on IG. Kinda like how she did Celebrity Big Brother over there - cuz no one in the US wants to see her on TV!


----------



## Charles

sally.m said:


> Despite her hopes to find love on Celebs Go Dating, Courtney Stodden, 22, swapped her usual bubbly demeanour for a more sombre mood on Tuesday as she stepped out in *Shoreditch, London.*



Given the subject, for a minute I read that as Whoreditch


----------



## skarsbabe

I feel bad for that bikini top! It looks like its going to snap off and hit her in the eye!


----------



## sally.m

After a few drinks, its possible!


Charles said:


> Given the subject, for a minute I read that as Whoreditch


----------



## Sasha2012

She was married to actor Doug Hutchison, 57, for six years before they split earlier this year.

And Courtney Stodden, 22, looked to be getting straight back into the swing of the dating game as she was pictured on a date in London on Wednesday.

Filming further scenes for E4 matchmaking show Celebs Go Dating, Courtney- who married her estranged husband 34 years her senior aged just 16, was seen on a date with an older mystery man.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-Celebs-Dating-London.html#ixzz4o5LwZ8Ve


----------



## chowlover2

I think I heard she is going to be on Patti Stangers' matchmaker show this season.


----------



## mkr

Dang Courtney got some new shoes!


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> Dang Courtney got some new shoes!


And a new bag!


----------



## zen1965

And both are as ugly as their predecessors.


----------



## Charles

mkr said:


> Dang Courtney got some new shoes!



I did notice Fredericks was having a sale.


----------



## coconutsboston

Are she and Kim K sharing wardrobe tips?


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden has plenty of assets.

And the reality TV star doesn't mind showing them off, which she did again on Saturday as she stopped by Italian restaurant chain Buca di Beppo in Hollywood to celebrate her 23rd birthday.

The blonde beauty looked sensational as she nearly spilled out of her strapless pink dress that left little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rly-spills-strapless-dress.html#ixzz4r02GWc9P


----------



## pixiejenna

How sad looks like bday party for 1.


----------



## mkr

This is a pretty modest outfit for her.


----------



## mrskolar09

She still looks so sad and lost.  I wonder if her birthday wish was for a real life.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It looks like she just got a new purse.


----------



## Sasha2012

Courtney Stodden made the most of the heatwave in Los Angeles this week, stripping down to a skimpy bikini at the beach.

The 23-year-old reality star  - who divorced much older husband Doug Hutchison this year - sported a tiny red two-piece as she perched on a towel in the sand alongside her pet pooch Cappuccino.

Meticulously working sunscreen into her skin, the Marilyn Monroe wannabe put on quite a show for onlookers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-dons-tiny-bikini-Malibu.html#ixzz4rNx3Ic9C


----------



## chowlover2

My back hurts just looking those boobs!


----------



## bag-mania

I see she has a new victim, er, dog with her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm confused is this s new dog or did she rename dourtney? Thirsty as always lol.


----------



## cdtracing

What happened to her other dog???


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought she had that pink dog... Bizarre or something?


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I'm confused is this s new dog or did she rename dourtney? Thirsty as always lol.





mrskolar09 said:


> I thought she had that pink dog... Bizarre or something?



No, Dourtney was a different color. Maybe Doug got custody of that one.

Bizarre disappeared long ago with no explanation. RIP little guy.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> No, Dourtney was a different color. Maybe Doug got custody of that one.
> 
> Bizarre disappeared long ago with no explanation. RIP little guy.


Omg poor pup he's with Mercy. I don't recall what kind of dog it was I just remember the stupid name lol.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Omg poor pup he's with Mercy. I don't recall what kind of dog it was I just remember the stupid name lol.



Bizarre was a Chinese Crested she dyed pink for some stupid reason. Cappuccino looks like an Italian greyhound and I think that's what Dourtney was as well. Poor dogs!


----------



## coconutsboston

I’m watching her Million Dollar Matchmaker episode, and she is claiming she is “maybe gay, maybe bisexual, but she doesn’t know”.


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> I’m watching her Million Dollar Matchmaker episode, and she is claiming she is “maybe gay, maybe bisexual, but she doesn’t know”.


I shook my head the entire time she was on!


----------



## bag-mania

coconutsboston said:


> I’m watching her Million Dollar Matchmaker episode, and she is claiming she is “maybe gay, maybe bisexual, but she doesn’t know”.



Which she means is she'll have sex with anyone if it gets her fame and money.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm confused when did she become a millionaire? Or is she being set up with millionaires? Honestly I can't see a guy with that much money wanting her.


----------



## PewPew

pixiejenna said:


> I'm confused when did she become a millionaire? Or is she being set up with millionaires? Honestly I can't see a guy with that much money wanting her.



It looks like she's supposed to be cleaning up her image & set up on dates. She has some money from divorcing her character actor ex. I've only read an article about the show, but the matchmaker said Courtney doesn't have a driver's license or know how to manage a checking account so they have a lot to work on


----------



## cdtracing

PewPew said:


> It looks like she's supposed to be cleaning up her image & set up on dates. She has some money from divorcing her character actor ex. I've only read an article about the show, but the matchmaker said Courtney doesn't have a driver's license or know how to manage a checking account so they have a lot to work on


I'm confused too.  Was she on Millionaire Matchmaker with Patty Stanger??


----------



## PewPew

cdtracing said:


> I'm confused too.  Was she on Millionaire Matchmaker with Patty Stanger??



Yes, that's the one! I didn't see it, but read interviews where Patty called Courtney her most difficult client b/c Courtney thinks it's ok to jump naked on people etc. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4953092/Patti-Stanger-talks-Courtney-Stodden.html

http://people.com/tv/million-dollar-matchmaker-patti-stanger-courtney-stodden-exclusive/


----------



## cdtracing

PewPew said:


> Yes, that's the one! I didn't see it, but read interviews where Patty called Courtney her most difficult client b/c Courtney thinks it's ok to jump naked on people etc.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4953092/Patti-Stanger-talks-Courtney-Stodden.html
> 
> http://people.com/tv/million-dollar-matchmaker-patti-stanger-courtney-stodden-exclusive/


I thought you had to be a millionaire to be a client of Patty Stanger's club.  Is Patty doing charity clients now?


----------



## Sasha2012

She made her mark as the 16-year-old bride of actor Doug Hutchison.

But Courtney Stodden, 23, put on a passionate display with a new man in the form of mixed martial artist fighter Shondo Blades, 33, in Malibu, California, on Tuesday.

The buxom bombshell left little to the imagination as she almost spilled out of her teeny-tiny white string bikini during her beach date with her latest love interest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-spills-TINY-white-bikini.html#ixzz4voFMSucP


----------



## mkr

I’m sure those cork heels won’t get damaged in the water.


----------



## poopsie

IKR
First thing I noticed. Who does that?


----------



## yajaira

Why doesnt she just do porn  already..... it's clear from the photos she takes thats what she wants...... just go for it already.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> I’m sure those cork heels won’t get damaged in the water.



floating devices like her boobies


----------



## pixiejenna

Never heard of him so I had to Google him. He also worked with patty stanger, I wonder if that's how they met. He apparently has 3 kids with two women so clearly a winner. I was surprised to read that he for some reason hits my gaydar.


----------



## Kidclarke

White clothes at the beach??


----------



## Tivo

She looks 40.


----------



## Freckles1

Instagram pic from 10/24/17


----------



## cdtracing

Is she still wearing a wig or has her hair grown out from her head shaving meltdown a la Brittany Spears?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Those boobs age her - she looks like Mamie van Doren - _now._
Courtney has weary, seen-it-all eyes - courtesy of her lifestyle no doubt.
_



_


----------



## chowlover2

I used to come here for a good laugh, now she is just tragic. Very sad.


----------



## mkr

She has such a pretty face.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> She has such a pretty face.



Right? I know she has make up on but it’s done very nicely in that pic. I wonder if she does it herself? Man if we could sit her down and give her the 911


----------



## Charles

She also has a nice body...aside from the basketballs on her chest.  She could be very attractive, AND marketable in Hollywood if she toned it down a bit.


----------



## Freckles1

Holy cow!! 
Love her or hate her she’s a fantastic Melania!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

pixiejenna said:


> Never heard of him so I had to Google him. He also worked with patty stanger, I wonder if that's how they met. He apparently has 3 kids with two women so clearly a winner. I was surprised to read that he for some reason hits my gaydar.



Hit my gaydar immediately as well!


----------



## pixiejenna

cdtracing said:


> Is she still wearing a wig or has her hair grown out from her head shaving meltdown a la Brittany Spears?


I think she either has extensions or wearing wig pieces. I don't think she shaved her whole head, I think she left the crown/hairline. I recall seeing her after her brit brit moment with a weird piece wig that didn't match the froby part. Maybe it was a headband wig.


----------



## tulipfield

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Those boobs age her - she looks like Mamie van Doren - _now._
> Courtney has weary, seen-it-all eyes - courtesy of her lifestyle no doubt.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I didn't know Mamie van Doren was still alive. [emoji46]


----------



## yajaira

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Those boobs age her - she looks like Mamie van Doren - _now._
> Courtney has weary, seen-it-all eyes - courtesy of her lifestyle no doubt.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Is that really her !!!@@???


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## tweegy

*cough*......Well at least she had on underwear??


----------



## pukasonqo

the boobs...no words, they look hard as rocks


----------



## cdtracing

This girl is a certifiable train wreck!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> *cough*......Well at least she had on underwear??


That's what I like about you Tweegy, you always look at the bright side!


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently made waves when she revealed her First Lady of the United States costume.

And Courtney Stodden added quite the accessory for her Melania ***** costume.

The 23-year-old reality star was joined by a young boy dressed as Donald and Melania's son Barron ***** while out and about for Halloween in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...esses-Melania-Barron-*****.html#ixzz4x855JbKp


----------



## chowlover2

She looks good here! I have never seen her with so much clothing on! The darker hair suits her.


----------



## bag-mania

Ironic that she looks her best when she's trying to look like someone else.

It's kind of creepy that she hired a child to be a prop for her photo shoot though.


----------



## tweegy

Remember the days of frisky pumpkin picking *teary eyed* .....those were the days....

Serious tho..wish she dressed like this all the time...


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

chowlover2 said:


> She looks good here! I have never seen her with so much clothing on! The darker hair suits her.



I agree!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Has anyone seen she is now on some like porn site doing live shows for money??


----------



## Bag*Snob

No..not our Courtney! She is still a baby.


----------



## pixiejenna

The dark hair looks good on her. Creepy AF that she hired a kid as a part of her costume. Walking around with your eyes closed dumb AF.


----------



## VuittonsLover

It's called fans only or something. She is also charging $500 for her cell phone number to chat with her live 

She was also naked on Instagram live last night. She has really stooped low. I'm worried about our girl.


----------



## tweegy

This is not FRESH...


----------



## coconutsboston

Not just naked on her insta, either. Naked for her stylist to come online so she could tell about the extensions she needs after shaving her head last year!


----------



## Freckles1

She keeps talking about being sad and crying or not crying yet that day. And of course she’s always drinking bubbles


----------



## skarsbabe

#trashy !!!


----------



## Claricia

Freckles1 said:


> She keeps talking about being sad and crying or not crying yet that day. And of course she’s always drinking bubbles




I imagine she is sad. My understanding is she and Doug declared bankruptcy and she has to become financially independent, and while porn may feed her exhibitionism, Onlyfans.com is not going to pay enough for rent in West Hollywood. Also, she can not do real porn because she is still married to Doug.  She is trying to build up instagram followers so she can get sponsorship swag and money.

Meanwhile, her older sister, who has her own family, has actually gotten some modeling gigs - without having to create artificial scandals or surgerically alter herself.

Even though Courtney is an adult, I blame her parents, specifically Krista, because she seems to have indulged Courtney’s obstinate tendenacies to the point that Courtney didn’t even go to regular school.  Courtney appears to have a difficult time keeping management, even Gina Rodriguez. I think the only stability in her life is Doug, and he has clued in a bit more to life with a young grifter. 

My very limited view into the bigger picture of this family informs my opinions, I am not stating anything as a fact, because I am more a friend of a friend of one of the half-sisters.


----------



## tweegy

Claricia said:


> I imagine she is sad. My understanding is she and Doug declared bankruptcy and she has to become financially independent, and while porn may feed her exhibitionism, Onlyfans.com is not going to pay enough for rent in West Hollywood. Also, she can not do real porn because she is still married to Doug.  She is trying to build up instagram followers so she can get sponsorship swag and money.
> 
> Meanwhile, her older sister, who has her own family, has actually gotten some modeling gigs - without having to create artificial scandals or surgerically alter herself.
> 
> Even though Courtney is an adult, I blame her parents, specifically Krista, because she seems to have indulged Courtney’s obstinate tendenacies to the point that Courtney didn’t even go to regular school.  Courtney appears to have a difficult time keeping management, even Gina Rodriguez. I think the only stability in her life is Doug, and he has clued in a bit more to life with a young grifter.
> 
> My very limited view into the bigger picture of this family informs my opinions, I am not stating anything as a fact, because I am more a friend of a friend of one of the half-sisters.



Huh?! I thought her and Doug split and got divorced?


----------



## Claricia

Nope, they are still married.  I don’t know what kind of relationship they had and I never did.  She is definitely still talking to her mom, too, despite that whole “my mom and husband betrayed me” show.


----------



## tweegy

Girl, well I dunno...  I recall reading they got divorced.... like yrs now...


----------



## bag-mania

I think they filed for divorce a few years back but never went through with it. Then they reconciled and she got pregnant and then miscarried. Then they separated again. There seems to be conflicting information but it sounds like she still lives with him.


----------



## Freckles1

She wants Doug back..... Instagram account


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3925230
> 
> She wants Doug back..... Instagram account


Guess that means they're NOT currently together then...hmmm..


----------



## bag-mania

According to this story what prompted this particular tirade is their divorce is supposedly close to being finalized. Although with anything about Courtney it's always difficult to separate the fabricated drama from the actual situation.


*'This is a public cry for your undying love': Courtney Stodden, 23, BEGS ex-husband Doug Hutchison, 57, to take her back as she shares wedding snap a week before their divorce*
Courtney Stodden has begged for her ex-husband Doug Hutchison to take her back in a heartfelt Instagram caption attached to a wedding picture. 

The couple first met in controversial circumstances in 2011, when the then-16-year-old signed up for online acting classes with the former X-Files star, before marrying in May of the same year - shortly before his 51st birthday.

After six years as a couple, she announced last year that they had decided to split although it appears she is backtracking on her decision just a week before the divorce was finalised, as she shared the images and a heartbreaking video.

Prior to their most recent split, in November 2013 they broke up temporarily; as he continued to manage her career, and they continued to reside together, before which they reconciled the following August.

In May 2016, the pair announced they were expecting their first child together; however Courtney suffered a miscarriage three months into her pregnancy.

The TV personality then told podcast Allegedly that she previously legally separated from Doug because she needed to 'sow my wild oats.'

However it seems she is regretting her decision as she took to social media on Friday to share a host of impassioned posts, with her first reading: ' I need this man back in my life. I need him to come help me. 

MailOnline has contacted Courtney's representatives for comment. 

'I need him to want our marriage to work. He’s been my only solid rock. Doug, if you read this — this is a public cry for your undying love. I need you.'

She then posted a video on Instagram, during which she said: 'Obviously I've been crying again - again - and I just want to be honest with you guys about some things. 

'Me and my husband have been going through a really rough time, separation, and ultimately divorce in a week. And I like, at the last minute, realised that I don't want it and i want to try and make things work. 

'Ever since we've separated and he's moved away I'm been depressed and he's I don't' deserve him and I need him back in my life. Help me and be with me and I love him'.

In 2013, Courtney appeared on Celebrity Big Brother and following the stint on the show she said: 'I had just recently finished a stint on Celebrity Big Brother in the UK and I think I turned 19 on the show and I was in the house for about a month and it was the first time I was away from Doug.

'After I got off the show, I was like: ''You know what, I need to sow my wild oats. I need to go out. I need to date. I need to screw," so that was basically the primary reason for that separation and we were separated for about a year maybe,' she said.

She opened up about her battle with depression and anxiety earlier this month following a series of troubling Instagram posts from the star.

And last month Courtney proved she's still struggling with her emotional health as she posted yet more tearful videos to Instagram, revealing her heartache.

In the first clip the blonde beauty is seen walking down a street, seemingly after a night out, as she tells her fans 'this isn't attention seeking, this is real sh*t'. 

In April last year Courtney spoke to Us Weekly about their split and what she's been going through emotionally thanks to the separation.

'My friends are the ones who put (the party) together for me,' she began, 'it's titled a 'Divorce Party,' but personally I've been going through a lot.'

'A split is really hard. Doug and I are on really good terms but it's just hard, you know, because we're trying to hang on to our friendship because we are best friends and we don't want to part in a disastrous Hollywood way' explained the bubbly blonde. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Doug-Hutchinson-back.html#ixzz53K1nTriD


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet she is behind on the rent.

I went to her IG. Her bio says she is a rapper by night.


----------



## Freckles1

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet she is behind on the rent.
> 
> I went to her IG. Her bio says she is a rapper by night.



I have to follow her Instagram. It’s that train crash you can’t look away from.


----------



## VuittonsLover

She deleted her Instagram post about doug


----------



## arnott

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet she is behind on the rent.
> 
> I went to her IG. *Her bio says she is a rapper by night.*



Hope someone posts a video!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet she is behind on the rent.
> 
> I went to her IG. Her bio says she is a rapper by night.





arnott said:


> Hope someone posts a video!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's no stranger to flaunting her surgically-enhanced assets wherever she goes.

And Courtney Stodden ensured all eyes were well and truly on her as she attended the Roger Neal Style Hollywood Oscar Viewing Dinner at The Hollywood Museum in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The reality star, 23, flashed major side-boob in a very daring black gown, featuring a plunging neckline that could barely contain her eye-popping cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-MAJOR-boob-plunging-gown.html#ixzz58vajx59Y


----------



## loves

Her Marilyn Monroe kissy pose is getting old.


----------



## Freckles1

I keep waiting for her to change out the implants. I think I will be waiting forever


----------



## Irishgal

That cheek looks really unnatural


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> That cheek looks really unnatural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991120


Looks like a cheek implant. Good eye Irishgal!


----------



## Irishgal

chowlover2 said:


> Looks like a cheek implant. Good eye Irishgal!



I believe that’s what it is. Needs some filler on the ridges to soften it.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> I believe that’s what it is. Needs some filler on the ridges to soften it.


The other cheek looks so flat in that pic.


----------



## Irishgal

chowlover2 said:


> The other cheek looks so flat in that pic.



Might be photoshopped because it almost looks too flat.


----------



## VuittonsLover

She just announced on Instagram that she’s getting married and inviting the public.  Whaaaat!!?


----------



## pixiejenna

She’s not getting married it’s the ‘release party’ for her music career lol. She’s going to preform songs from her debut album. Why she would use this as a marketing poster is beyond me. But then again she looks like a washed up porn star in all of her latest pictures. So being bright clearly isn’t a option for her lol. My guess is they’re struggling to draw in a crowd for her release party and doing whatever it takes to draw people in. Never even heard of the peppermint club but something tells me that they generally don’t have talented people preforming there.


----------



## pixiejenna

Our bell pepper is working on a show for Amazon prime. I kind of want to watch it but think it might have Anna nicole vibes. I must say that I'm impressed that somehow she managed to get a "tv" show.


----------



## DesigningStyle

pixiejenna said:


> Our bell pepper is working on a show for Amazon prime. I kind of want to watch it but think it might have Anna nicole vibes. I must say that I'm impressed that somehow she managed to get a "tv" show.



The girl under the veil?  What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Tivo

Courtney we’ve seen it all. There’s nothing left to “expose.”


----------



## rtsunsfan

First time poster. I like her boobs. I’m following her on Twitter instagram and Facebook.

She hasn’t posted on Facebook since 2013


----------



## rtsunsfan

http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2018/03/10/courtney-stodden-breadwinner-in-marriage-with-doug-hutchison/

Has anyone listened to her podcast. It is on afterbuzz TV on YouTube.


----------



## rtsunsfan

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...alfunction-frolicking-beach-Santa-Monica.html


----------



## rtsunsfan

https://hollywoodlife.com/2018/12/1...sting-sexy-pics-bikinis-depression-interview/


----------



## uhpharm01

*Courtney Stodden Reveals Which Star Slid Into Her DMs, Says Her Own Dad Flirted With Her*
https://toofab.com/2019/05/28/courtney-stodden-reveals-star-slid-into-dms-says-her-own-dad-flirted/


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don’t follow her.....What is she trying to achieve...what’s her end goal? 
Marriage? Actress? Reality tv show?


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> I don’t follow her.....What is she trying to achieve...what’s her end goal?
> Marriage? Actress? Reality tv show?


I think she would be happy just to be famous. She married this second rate actor when she was 16 and he was in his 50's. That was eons ago. Whatever freshness she had is long gone. She really has no talent. Very sad.


----------



## AcuteCritique

She has a hot new look now,much healthier figure,
releasing albums and an adult content subscription service


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, I did not even recognize her as a brunette. She looks so much better.


----------



## arnott

Face looks good.      Boobs still look painful and tragic.


----------



## AcuteCritique




----------



## AcuteCritique




----------



## pixiejenna

She looks a million times better as a brunette then a blonde. She’s been making music I don’t know how/why. I feel like her adult content subscriptions are where she really makes her money. Like the music is the front for her real money maker.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> She looks a million times better as a brunette then a blonde. She’s been making music I don’t know how/why. I feel like her adult content subscriptions are where she really makes her money. Like the music is the front for her real money maker.



What money? Like many who try to maintain a glamorous lifestyle in public, she is deeply in debt. From her divorce documents she was making about $2,500 a month, but her monthly expenses were about $4,700.

And she still hasn't finalized her divorce from Doug. It's been over a year since she filed and they are still married.


----------



## CeeJay

She just needs to go away .. buh-bye!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She looks a million times better as a brunette then a blonde. She’s been making music I don’t know how/why.* I feel like her adult content subscriptions are where she really makes her money. *Like the music is the front for her real money maker.



What kind of adult content?      Is she a full on porn star or is it just nude pictures?


----------



## pixiejenna

Our bell pepper has a show! Who knew?

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...ve-reality-show-about-life-bipolar-experience


----------



## bag-mania

She finally got the reality show she so desperately wanted. Of course it will be a train wreck, but she will inch that much closer to being a celebrity and that is all that matters to her.


----------



## LittleStar88

What happened in this girl's life to cause her to become such a train wreck? I feel sorry for her and her struggle for relevance...


----------



## Charles

bag-mania said:


> She finally got the reality show she so desperately wanted. Of course it will be a train wreck, but she will inch that much closer to being a celebrity and that is all that matters to her.



She's hoping to parlay this into a long term reality star lifestyle.  You'll know she's made it when she appears on Dancing with the Stars and Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## bag-mania

Charles said:


> She's hoping to parlay this into a long term reality star lifestyle.  You'll know she's made it when she appears on Dancing with the Stars and Celebrity Apprentice



I used to think she was a Marilyn Monroe wannabe. Now it appears  she’s more of a Anna Nicole Smith wannabe.


----------



## bag-mania

LittleStar88 said:


> What happened in this girl's life to cause her to become such a train wreck? I feel sorry for her and her struggle for relevance...



Misplaced priorities. Somewhere along the way she got the idea that being famous is the key to her happiness.


----------



## Claricia

Doug did an interview about Courtney.

F ox News: You also claimed that one of the most difficult chapters for you to write was about Courtney’s pregnancy and miscarriage. You alleged it was a lie. Then why did you go along with it?

Hutchison: I’m not proud to admit this, but again, this book is about the truth… I don’t justify it in my book. I’m actually ashamed that we did it. I think that in some ways it was immoral. It was very unfair to those people out there who sincerely suffered from miscarriages. But at that point in time, we were completely broke.

I couldn't get a job to save my life in Hollywood anymore. I was blacklisted. We did get a couple of reality shows that kept us afloat for a bit. We had burned through all of my savings. I went bankrupt. We were trying to build her credit. We were that desperate. Honestly, I didn’t even know if we could have paid the rent the next month. It got that severe. So Courtney came up with a strategy. I don’t blame her for this. I don’t blame her for anything.

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/doug-hutchison-teen-bride-courtney-stodden-memoir


----------



## Claricia

So Courtney came up with a strategy," he said. "I'm not trying to blame her, but it was her idea... She wanted to convince the public that she was pregnant so we can get paid for interviews and possibly a reality show."

"It was all about survival. It was all about a way to make rent, to pay the bills. It was desperation. I was an accomplice. I felt at the time there was no other choice in order to survive... We didn't think about the consequences, the future."

"But if you're not pregnant, then what? Then came the faux miscarriage. And that part to me hurt the most," he said.

https://toofab.com/2020/02/11/doug-...en-faked-pregnancy-and-miscarriage-for-money/


----------



## bag-mania

There was a lot of speculation at the time that she faked the pregnancy and miscarriage. I didn’t expect we would ever have it confirmed.


----------



## pixiejenna

I read about this which is so freaking low. I don’t have any desire to read his book, blah. I’ve also read that she’s claiming to write her own book, LMAO and that she’s going to expose him for being a predator and groomed her. I think that they are both two peas from the same pod and are more alike than they’d like to admit. He is a predator and has groomed her she was a teen bride. But god only knows what was going on at home that lead her down this path she’s obviously running from something bad and he was the better option than staying at home. I also don’t think that he was blacklisted I think his career was pretty much over before they got married. I think that he was hoping that the marriage would help jumpstart it back up and it didn’t work out the way he hoped.


----------



## Flatsy

bag-mania said:


> There was a lot of speculation at the time that she faked the pregnancy and miscarriage. I didn’t expect we would ever have it confirmed.


I didn't need Doug to confirm it because I saw in this forum the fake-ass pictures of her pooching out her spare tire and pretending to fall down.  Purseforum was on to it from the beginning.


----------



## bag-mania

Flatsy said:


> I didn't need Doug to confirm it because I saw in this forum the fake-ass pictures of her pooching out her spare tire and pretending to fall down.  Purseforum was on to it from the beginning.



Yep, there has never been one thing that was real about the little bell pepper.


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-mania said:


> Yep, there has never been one thing that was real about the little bell pepper.



Except it was fresh, at one time, I suppose.  
Now that the serpent armbands and Frisky Fridays are retired, I wonder what will happen to her....


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> Except it was fresh, at one time, I suppose.
> Now that the serpent armbands and Frisky Fridays are retired, I wonder what will happen to her....



She'll have to accept that the expiration date on her freshness has long since passed. 

For a girl with no real talent at anything she had a good run. Not Kardashian level of course, but then her mom was no Kris K.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think I actually miss her alliteratively alluring posts.  At least a little bit.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Did you dolls know she had a reality show, apparently?
Sad, she is the definition of a hot mess, unfortunately.


https://radaronline.com/photos/cour...ar&utm_medium=social&utm_source=meetedgar.com.


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> Did you dolls know she had a reality show, apparently?
> Sad, she is the definition of a hot mess, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> https://radaronline.com/photos/cour...ar&utm_medium=social&utm_source=meetedgar.com.



Yikes! Nothing surprising. Her being bipolar makes sense but I don't think that excuses all of her behavior, especially the lying about being pregnant so she could get sympathy and media coverage by pretending to have a miscarriage. That was pure evil.


----------



## shiny_things

I see Anna Nicole written all over this. Her ex-husband and Mum have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Kansashalo

*It's over dolls.... *

*Courtney Stodden married Doug Hutchison when she was 16. Now it's over*
*https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/04/entertainment/courtney-stodden-doug-hutchison-divorce/index.html*


----------



## mrskolar09

And she’s got a book coming out... big surprise


----------



## pixiejenna

Our bell pepper is officially divorced. Good for her! It's safe that so many adults failed her in life starting with her parents signing off on their 16 year old to marry someone who is 50. She's been saying for a while she's writing a book. I'm sure it will mostly be ghostwritten but I feel like it will be interesting regardless. How a Z list lost actor drew her into marriage as a teen. This statement is probably one of the most coherent ones she's made. Love her or hate her she was a victim of abuse and manipulation for a good portion of her life. We could see it easily but she clearly didn't at the time. I sincerely hope that she has a good support network in place now.


----------



## shiny_things

Her book is going to make for some very sad reading. I know we have sometimes mocked her in this thread, but I don't think it's ever been with true malice and it's always been clear that none of what was happ9to ber was right.
I hope her book also serves as a lesson to other girls in her situation that it's not OK.


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree, and I think despite the jokes, most of us are rooting for her.  I hope she is able to find the life she wants.


----------



## TC1

"I'll always love you" and "I'll always love you regardless" didn't need to be in there..let alone in the same paragraph.


----------



## bag-mania

I don't believe she has changed at all. She's just found another way to try to get attention and money, this time by "writing" a book.  I don't expect the book will contain much truth, she's never been particularly truthful before and I doubt she will start now.


----------



## TC1

DOLLS!! Courtney had lunch with Brian Austin Green today..he's in the middle of a split with Megan Fox (via TMZ)


----------



## MCF

TC1 said:


> DOLLS!! Courtney had lunch with Brian Austin Green today..he's in the middle of a split with Megan Fox (via TMZ)


I don't even know what to say to that...


----------



## PewPew

I still can’t get over the fact that Courtney and her ex-husband faked a miscarriage for publicity. (Her ex justified it by saying they were trying to get a show and it was to pay the bills). The new match doesn’t surprise me though. Brian Austin Green has always liked younger women (Megan Fox started dating him in her teens). Hopefully his kids won’t be exposed to Courtney.


----------



## PewPew

Apparently Courtney & Brian Austin Green “met online, bonded over political views, and want yo make music together.”









						Brian Austin Green and Courtney Stodden 'want to make music together'
					

Brian, whose estranged wife Megan is currently seeing rapper Machine Gun Kelly, was pictured out with Courtney on Saturday as they picked up food from a Mexican restaurant in LA.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TC1

PewPew said:


> Apparently Courtney & Brian Austin Green “met online, bonded over political views, and want yo make music together.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Austin Green and Courtney Stodden 'want to make music together'
> 
> 
> Brian, whose estranged wife Megan is currently seeing rapper Machine Gun Kelly, was pictured out with Courtney on Saturday as they picked up food from a Mexican restaurant in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


LOL political views


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao bonded over political views. Courtney has been making mu for a while but I have never heard anything on the radio, so it must be pretty bad lol. Not a fan of megan fox one bit but how do you go from her to Courtney? How much drugs is he doing?


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> DOLLS!! Courtney had lunch with Brian Austin Green today..he's in the middle of a split with Megan Fox (via TMZ)


Omg I read this and was thinking finally 2020 is looking up! It's good to know that Courtney still has her Red Bell pepper FRESH. I wonder if Brian gets exclusive flirty floor Wednesdays?


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Omg I read this and was thinking finally 2020 is looking up! It's good to know that Courtney still has her Red Bell pepper FRESH. I wonder if Brian gets exclusive flirty floor Wednesdays?


I bet he does!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I bet he does!


Right! Like I bet Megan didn't do that. I bet her Red Bell Pepper was not even FRESH, I bet she doesn't even own any clear platform heels...trade up status for Brian confirmed!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hope we see some poetry this Frisky Friday!


----------



## bag-mania

Courtney wants to help us enjoy summer y'all!


----------



## chowlover2

I yearn for the days of the serpent armband...


----------



## zen1965

^Me, too! And the priceless twitter posts.
They were the best on this forum ever.


----------



## arnott

bag-mania said:


> Courtney wants to help us enjoy summer y'all!
> 
> View attachment 4769084



That's actually pretty modest from what she used to wear!   She looks a lot better now!


----------



## LavenderIce

They're engaged!


----------



## bag-mania

LavenderIce said:


> They're engaged!




A new adventure begins.


----------



## pixiejenna

I had no idea that they have been together for 3 years, I have never heard of this guy. The fact that they’ve been together so long compared to previous marriage is much more promising. They still have a huge age gap between them but at this age I feel that it shouldn’t be a issue. I think that she has grown up a lot in the past 10 years. She has also cleaned up her IG and only has 11 posts now. I wonder what caused her to do that, if it was the media circus of the Chrissy T or her new engagement.


----------



## Kansashalo

*Courtney Stodden says they were 'not a child bride' but a 'child who was exploited': 'I'm haunted by a lot of s***'*











						Courtney Stodden says they were 'not a child bride' but a 'child who was exploited': 'I'm haunted by a lot of s***'
					

Courtney Stodden sat down with Alex Cooper on the podcast "Call Her Daddy" to discuss being groomed by their ex-husband Doug Hutchison, who they married at age 16.




					www.yahoo.com


----------

